#ubuntu-br 2011-08-22
<venom> boa noite :)
<vinicius> tem como desativar a opção de convidado quando vai escolher usuario ?
<nuno_nunes> A mim o convidado não aparece
<program3r> a mim tmbm...
<nuno_nunes> que versão tens
<nuno_nunes> A ti tambem o que
<nuno_nunes> xD
<program3r> nunca vi user convidado no ubuntu aqui, rs
<program3r> essa eh nova p mim......
<nuno_nunes> Para mim tambem
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> cada um tem uma história nova
<nuno_nunes> xD
<V3NOM> vish aqui tbm  nao hehehe
<V3NOM> e olha que sou novo na interface grafica em
<V3NOM> alguem aqui ja conseguiu rodar o Adobe Fireworks CS5 no 11.04?
<nuno_nunes> Eu não
<nuno_nunes> Tens o wine instalado
<nuno_nunes> xD
<V3NOM> yeah
<V3NOM> pelo menos o netbeans roda que é uma beleza hehe
<Teclado> vinicius tem
<Teclado> vinicius: procura no seu gerenciador de paacotes guest-ubuntu ou algo semelhante
<hapy> Teclado: voltei
<Teclado> hapy:
<Teclado> =]
<hapy> Teclado: achou alguma dica ai possível
<Teclado> print?
<Teclado> na nem vi o print
<hapy> Teclado: segue os links: http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4963/capturadetelayj.png        http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/486/capturadetela1la.png          http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/7336/capturadetela2mc.png
<nuno_nunes> V3NOM: tenta ver aqui
<nuno_nunes> http://appdb.winehq.org
<Teclado> emerald hapy
<nuno_nunes> V3NOM: Aqui http://appdb.winehq.org
<Teclado> sempre vejo as pessoas ativando isso hehehehe
<hapy> eu tenho o emerald instalado teclado, hmm vou olhar novamente.....
<Teclado> vai na barra de titulo janelas inativa
<V3NOM> caramba... to tentando me acostumar com o Unit
<V3NOM> teria como migrar a barra lateral para a parte debaixo igual MacOS?
<Teclado> pelo que pudde ver o unity é a coisa mais windowslinux que ja vi na vida GNU
<V3NOM> ai seria perfeito hehe
<Teclado> não pode acredito
<V3NOM> hmmm... procurei procurei e nao encontrei
<nuno_nunes> Tens o ubuntu 11.04
<Teclado> aquuilo é mais parado fixo do que a barra tosca do windows
<V3NOM> provavel que nao mesmo
<V3NOM> Teclado nao usa Unit?
<Teclado> nem
<V3NOM> classico?
<Teclado> so mane não, sem ofenças
<nuno_nunes> sim
<V3NOM> sussa
<V3NOM> sou usuario de linux a 4 anos +-
<Teclado> V3NOM não tty esta bom pra mim
<V3NOM> utilizo centos para servidores
<V3NOM> sem modo grafico
<V3NOM> resolvi trabalhar com ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> eu ubuntu em modo classico e desativei o unity
<cardimajs> eu nao vejo muita diferença de desempenho entre ubuntu e centos
<V3NOM> yeah
<V3NOM> utilizo centos para servidores web
<LACabeza> opa, vortei
<V3NOM> to tentando migrar minhas IDE para o ubuntu
<V3NOM> e trampar nele
<nuno_nunes> Eu utilizo linux desde 2003
<V3NOM> porem ultima vez que estava trampando com ubuntu unit nao existia
<Teclado> centos é file
<V3NOM> tomei um susto agora na 11.04
<V3NOM> hehe
<nuno_nunes> A 4 anos é que mudei para o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> pois
<V3NOM> pois é
<hapy> mas na hora do login vc pode alterar o tipo de sessao, altera para ubuntu classico ai fica de boa
<V3NOM> gostaria de continuar com ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> Eu tambem
<nuno_nunes> Eu pesquisei encontrei
<V3NOM> sim sim ja voltei para o classico
<V3NOM> porem estava lendo por ae
<nuno_nunes> Eu gosto mais do classico
<V3NOM> que seria bom acostumar com o Unit e tudo mais
<V3NOM> resolvi tentar
<nuno_nunes> Mas eu não gostei nada :S
<V3NOM> hahaha
<cardimajs> eu uso o modo classico o unity tem uns bugs
<V3NOM> realmente
<cardimajs> xD
<V3NOM> apos essas msg
<hapy> sem unity, sem problemas.... hehhe. Acredito que a canonical se apressou demais para implementar o unity. Muitas promessas para o ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<V3NOM> voltarei ao classico já
<V3NOM> hahahah
<V3NOM> ouvi dizer que ele entrou na 11.04 confirma?
<hapy> aham
<Teclado> na cara o bom mesmo é se unir e corrrer com um ambiente que estraga a distro
<V3NOM> e na 11.10 vai estar no gnome3 já
<Teclado> vejo o Xubuntu como oficial e o ubuntu como um não-oficial algo projetado em casa
<hapy> eu tinha instalado o gnome3, bem legal , porem voltei ao gnome 2 pelo consumo de memória
<cardimajs> o que mudo no gnome 3?
<V3NOM> hmm bacana
<hapy> tudo
<hapy> e4
<V3NOM> pelo que andei vendo
<V3NOM> parece que pesou bastante gnome 3
<V3NOM> mais falaram que esta em beta ainda
<cardimajs> entao vai roda aqui nao
<cardimajs> xD
<V3NOM> entao melhorias viram
<hapy> ele tem um menu parecido com o do unity, porém beeeeem melhor
<V3NOM> hahaha
<nuno_nunes> eu gostava do KDE
<program3r> hapy ainda sim é complicado pra um desktop rs
<nuno_nunes> desde que mudou para o KDE 3 para KDE 4 mudei para gnome
<cardimajs> eu tambem gotava do kde3
<V3NOM> se importa de postar seu desktop nuno_nunes ?
<V3NOM> um print
<cardimajs> ai o 4 fico muito gay
<hapy> eu tenho 4 gb ddr3, mas preferi voltar
<nuno_nunes> o meu esta basico
<hapy> eu tirei um print e postei no facebook, ja passo pra vcs
<V3NOM> blz hapy
<V3NOM> sou novo no modo grafico
<V3NOM> queria me engrenar e talz
<V3NOM> to que nem quando comprei meu galaxy S com android
<V3NOM> baixando apps no market hahaa
<program3r> rss
<cardimajs> alguem ai ja uso o t50?\
<V3NOM> pelo menos minhas IDE de trampo tao rodando perfeitamente
<V3NOM> aptana
<V3NOM> net beans
<V3NOM> hapy, vou ali mudar para classico
<V3NOM> volto já para ver seu print
<hapy> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7830/29351817317340336851848.jpg
<hapy> é o print do gnome 3
<hapy> V3NOM:
<hapy> * V3NOM (~venom@201-93-230-220.dsl.telesp.net.br) has joined #ubuntu-br
<V3NOM> opa voltei
<V3NOM> =]
<hapy> maals
<hapy> segue o link:http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7830/29351817317340336851848.jpg
<V3NOM> suave
<cardimajs> se eu instalar o gnome 3 aki
<V3NOM> vamos ver
<cardimajs> num vai rola nao
<cardimajs> xD
<hapy> é bem sussa pra instalar o gnome 3
<hapy> porem ele nao tem muitas opcoes de modificacao de temas e tals
<hapy> sofri pra caralho pra mudar os temas, nao aparece o botao fechar enfim
<V3NOM> alvaro do lado esquerdo
<hapy> tem q instalar um aplicativo extra pra aparecer mais botoes nas janelas
<V3NOM> como fez para organizar os atalhos ali?
<V3NOM> queria fazer algo parecido com o os blocos de atalhos do MacOS
<hapy> é só clicar com o botao direito e adicionar ao lancador rápido que é o da esquerda
<hapy> ja os aplicativos tem a opcao lá em cima, entre janelas e aplicativos
<V3NOM> hmmm
<hapy> o atalho pra abir nao é mais ALT+F1, agora é a bandeira do win\
<nuno_nunes> :)
<V3NOM> :)
<nuno_nunes> fdx esta net está lenta
<V3NOM> foda
<V3NOM> nuno_nunes,  de portugal?
<nuno_nunes> Eu já volto
<hapy> a net no brasil e uma vergonha, a Gvt se salva ainda, mas o resto , um lixo
<V3NOM> no momento nao tenho oque reclamar do speedy em minha cidade...
<V3NOM> 8MB
<V3NOM> faz tempo que nao me da dor de cabeça... agora está para chegar GVT
<V3NOM> ai vai ser uma alegria danada hehe
<nuno_nunes> Sim de portugal
<hapy> eu to aki com 512k, pensa em lixo
<V3NOM> complicado em
<nuno_nunes> A  minha net é portatil e onde estou não tenho 3 G
<nuno_nunes> Só tenho 2 G em EDGE
<V3NOM> nao me vejo mais com uma velocidade inferior a 4mb
<V3NOM> 512k deve ser um inferno
<hapy> Caso alguem se interesse: Guia traz a média de salário para diversos cargos de TI no Brasil:   http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/negocios/digital_news/noticias/guia_traz_a_media_de_salario_para_diversos_cargos_de_ti_no_brasil
<nuno_nunes> Os meus desktop
<nuno_nunes> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/535/pc1m.png/
<nuno_nunes> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/pc2e.png/
<hapy> é bem ruim 512, estou tentando acessar o aparelho mas nao consigo, achei uma worlist com 28 GB, tem todas as combinacoes de até 5 digitos, e nada
<V3NOM> emesene melhor que pidgin?
<nuno_nunes> Eu não tenho razão de queixa
<Teclado> V3NOM dependde de seu gosto, bitlbee pra mim é melhor
<V3NOM> nao tenho muita frescura com isso... quero algo funcional e sem bug
<nuno_nunes> emesene eu utilizo por causa dos nomes dos grupos do msn
<V3NOM> bitlbee nunca vi... deixo analisar ele
<hapy> cara,depende.. Eu prefiro o emesene2, alguns ja pidgin. O Emessene2 é bem enchuto, ai eu uso o emesene e o skype pra video D
<nuno_nunes> Eu não gostei do emesene 2
<V3NOM> Teclado, tu ja curte um tty mesmo hehe
<nuno_nunes> volteo para o antigo
<nuno_nunes> xD
<V3NOM> o foda do pidgin
<V3NOM> é que nao aparece a imagem de exibiçao dos contatos
<Teclado> V3NOM é bom estar com nosso coração na mao sempre
<V3NOM> pelo menos até o momento nao consegui ativar
<V3NOM> Teclado,  hehe
<nuno_nunes> Eu utilizo o msn para falar com a minha querida holandesa
<V3NOM> Teclado, tabalha com oque Teclado ?
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Teclado> com Teclado
<V3NOM> ?
<Teclado> TI
<V3NOM> hmm
 * Teclado chegou o mago
<V3NOM> analista? gerente? suporte? rss
<nuno_nunes> quem
<Teclado> analista suporte gerente dono mal feitor quebra ganho agente geral hahah
<xispirito> ui
<V3NOM> hehehe
 * Teclado poderia ter dito, baraba cabelo e bigode 
<V3NOM> yeah
<hapy> alguem conseguiu fazer a tecnologia turbo boost da intel funcionar?
<hapy> claro q no linuxe4
<Teclado> hapy: turbo..................
<nuno_nunes> Eu tenho que comprar um pc usado
<nuno_nunes> querem ver o pc que estou a pensar comprar
<nuno_nunes> xD
<V3NOM> diz ae
<sybreed> eae V3NOM
<hapy> Teclado: turbo boost, é uma tecnologia da familia i(i3/i5/i7) onde o processador faz um overclock automático qndo precisa
<sybreed> eae pessoal
<Teclado> hapy: sim eu seis
<V3NOM> sybreed, eae ... suave?
<sybreed> V3NOM, opa, tranquilex, e ai, suave?
<Teclado> sei
<V3NOM> sybreed, tranquilo =]
<xispirito> este turbo boost não foi implementado em linux?
<Teclado> xispirito: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/429036
<Teclado> acpi cara]
<xispirito> cara, depende da máquina, o acpi tem que ser desligado 0.0
 * Teclado QUIT
<nuno_nunes> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/linuxem.png/
<sistematico> nuno_nunes: uau
<sistematico> heh
<nuno_nunes> uau pk
<sistematico> nuno_nunes: http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac112/sistematico/openbox.png
<hapy> eu instalei o compiz aki tbm, porem nao sei qual plugin ativei e as janelas estao trasparentes, nao consigo tirar mais a transparencia, nao acho aonde
<sistematico> inté +
<hapy> to asistindo panico agora e fiquei curioso, alguem conhece um detector de metiras pra linux ?
<hapy> hehehe
<V3NOM> minha namorada
<V3NOM> o mulherzinha boa pra detectar mentiras
<V3NOM> :S
<V3NOM> só que nao te impresto nao haha
<hapy> EHAUEHEAUHEAUAHE, pois é
<LACabeza> eaew galera
<idub> mais uma prova da versatilidade do ubuntu
<LACabeza> podem me dar uma opnião...
<idub> rodando em vga de 2MB
<idub> 10.10 heinn
<LACabeza> vcs acham que pesa muito colocar um servidor web junto com um servidor de arquivos?
<LACabeza> ~o trafego do site vai ser bem pouquinho, no máximo 50 visitas diarias
<LACabeza> e o site é praticamente html estático
<LACabeza> bem pouco php e zero de mysql
<paladinn> super versatibilidade
<paladinn> claro q compensa
<liphvf> oi..
<liphvf> alguém sabe algum programa para ripar legendas de DVD e imagems iso ?
<liphvf> ??
<fabrini> Boa noite
<fabrini> possuo essa placa 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter. Quero saber como faço para reduzir o brilho da tela
<ELETRONICO> ola
<Rudolf> ola
<V3NOM> bom dia :)
<Spiga> galera to com uma duvida
<Spiga> descobri um falha interna aki coisa simples. como faço para squid fazer verificação de conteudo so que na porta 443
<Spiga> pois o google chrome se eu digitar https://www.youtube.com ou https://www.facebook.com ele libera
<delki8> Eu tenho uma dúvida simples: como dou ctrl+alt+del no Ubuntu? Eu poderia criar um atalho para abrir o monitor de sistema, mas eu queria alguma coisa que tivesse uma prioridade máxima e que aparecesse na hora que eu digitasse as teclas
<delki8> parecido com o que acontece no windows, sim.
<delki8> as vezez o Ubuntu trava, ou alguma aplicação em fullscreen trava e eu não sei o que fazer fora resetar a máquina
<delki8> ?
<delki8> ngm?
<Cesar_Augusto> delki8: o que foi ?
<Cesar_Augusto> estou olhando a globo aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> está passando por milagre algo interessante :D
<delki8> hehe
<delki8> Cesar_Augusto, eu tava querendo saber como resolver o seguinte problema
<delki8> Cesar_Augusto, por um motivo qualquer meu ubuntu trava, tem algo semelhante a ctrl+alt+del para eu fechar o programa que travou a sessào?
<Cesar_Augusto> há sim
<Cesar_Augusto> puts meu, perai deixa eu instalar minha VM aqui já te digo certinho
<Cesar_Augusto> delki8:  tu consegue mexer ai no sistema ainda ?
<Cesar_Augusto> se sim vai ali em
<delki8> Cesar_Augusto, isso não aconteceu agora, isso acontece as vezes e eu tenho que resetar a máquina ou entrar como outro usuário (ctrl+alt+f1) e dar um reboot
<Cesar_Augusto1> delki8: perai que estou instalando aqui o virtualbox , pois faz tempo que não mexo no ubuntu e nã oestou nele agor
<Cesar_Augusto1> já te digo
<Cesar_Augusto1> :D
<delki8> Cesar_Augusto, tranquilo, vc quer ir pro pvt ou acha melhor manter a conversa aqui?
<Cesar_Augusto1> mantem aqui pois outros dai podem me corrigir também
<Cesar_Augusto1> e outros podem achar interessante
<Cesar_Augusto1> show , o virtualbox novo é só clicar no meu arquivo eheheh e já abre tudo configurado eheh
<Cesar_Augusto1> já te falo
<Cesar_Augusto1> tá
<Cesar_Augusto1> vai em Sistema->administração ->Monitor de sistema
<Cesar_Augusto1> ele é um equivalente ao nosso gerenciador de tarefas do windows
<Cesar_Augusto1> delki8: viu ali
<Cesar_Augusto1> vai em Sistema->administração ->Monitor de sistema
<delki8> Cesar_Augusto1, então eu saco o Monitor de sistema, o problema é que ele não tem prioridade pra abrir, tipo, se a máquina estiver travada ele não abre
<Cesar_Augusto1> hum
<Cesar_Augusto1> deixa eu pensar
<LACabeza> eaew
<LACabeza> bl povo
<Cesar_Augusto1> ctrl+alt+backspace reseta se me lembro bem
<Cesar_Augusto1> mas agora nos novos ubuntu tinha que ativar está opção
<delki8> Fala LACabeza
<delki8> to pensando numa parada aqui que pode funcionar agora
<delki8> Eu poderia abrir o top me logando com outro usuário e matando o processo travado Cesar_Augusto1
<Cesar_Augusto1> hum
<Cesar_Augusto1> sim né
<Cesar_Augusto1> bah , faz tempo que não estou usando ele , deixa eu ver meus tutoriais se tenho algo faland oaueahe
<Cesar_Augusto1> pois sei que tinha o que fazer
<Cesar_Augusto1> só não estou lembrado
<Cesar_Augusto1> LACabeza:  \o
<liphvf> ola ^^ alguém sabe como ripar legendas de DVD e imagem iso?
<delki8> liphvf, não sei =/
<delki8> Cesar_Augusto1, tranquilo cara, já valeu a boa vontade
<liphvf> valeu ^^
<Cesar_Augusto1> hehe
<Cesar_Augusto1> liphvf:  perai
<Cesar_Augusto1> puts
<Cesar_Augusto1> vou ver os meus tuto auqi
<Cesar_Augusto1> delki8: http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2009/11/04/como-habilitar-o-comando-para-resetar-o-servidor-x-xorg-no-ubuntu-9-10/
<delki8> Cesar_Augusto1, excelente cara, muito obrigado
<delki8> Alguém conhece comunidade de dev java aqui no server
<delki8> ?
<Cesar_Augusto1> hum
<freedom_linux> está impossível navegar em site que contém animações flash com o ubuntu 11.04 e flash player 10
<delki8> freedom_linux, onde que eu olho a versão do meu flash?
<Feliz> #paparazzi
<Milk> e ai gente tenho uma duvida quero , tirar meu e-mail da uol e passar para um servidor local ...  e a primeira vez que faco ...
<Milk> como faco para indicar meu ip para o dominio ?
<Pskol> liga pro suporte da UOL
<Milk> vai se fode !!
<LACabeza> mimi milk apelão xD
<Pskol> huehewihew
<Pskol> o cara paga aa bosta da UOL e vem pedir ajuda aqui
<LACabeza> ele tá no canal linux-bh pedindo ajuda tb
<Guest68303> oi, gostaria de saber, como faço para mudar a localização das pastas que estão na partição home?
<delki8> marcelo__, você quer tirar todas elas de /home e colocar numa outra particao?
<marcelo__> delki8,  assim, quero que a pasta documentos do ubuntu, seja a mesma pasta documentos no windows
<marcelo__> delki8,  pensei em fazer isso, mas não sei se é correto, monto ela no mnt, depois criou um link simbolico na pasta home
<marcelo__> delki8,  atualizou aqui, já volto
<delki8> marcelo__, ok
<macfiree> delki8,  como monto uma partição
<V3NOM> boa tarde
<delki8> fala V3NOM
<delki8> macfiree, eu sou fraco, tenho que pedir ajuda aos universitários
<delki8> macfiree, o comando é mount -parametros /local_que_sera_montado /local_de_destino
<delki8> macfiree, mas realmente não me lembro dos detalhes
<siouX_> tarde..
<siouX_> =)
<aleuck> boa tarde
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: ae man
<Mendigo> alguem ai sabe ql é mias estavel e mais rapido? pq to com ubuntu 11.04 aki so q ta mo lerdo pra iniciar!
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: tranquilo?
<aleuck> Mendigo: tenta usar as LTS...
<aleuck> Mendigo: 10.04
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: susse =] kara meu lnx ta mo lerdo
<Mendigo> pra iniciar isso qndo nao da kernel panic
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: tenta dar uma vasculhadas nos logs
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: entao nao sei q q possa ser
<Mendigo> pensei em formatar e colcoar o 10 pq falaram q eh muito rapido pra iniciar
<Mendigo> achei q por ser 11.04 ia ser mais rapido
<fcoambrozio> formatar talvez apenas remedie a situação e não resolva o problema por completo =)
<fcoambrozio> dmesg, /var/log/syslog - podem te dar uma ajuda pra tentar descobrir o que ta acontecendo
<Mendigo> sim possivel que volte
<delki8> O 11.10 terá opção de usar gnome 2 ou só o Unity?
<lucas9584> Olá! Estou com um problema, quando vou instalar o ubuntu 10.10 ou 11.04, sempre é oferecido para baixar as atualizações enquanto instala e também instalar codecs de terceiros como o fluendo mp3, só que porém eu marco as duas opções, mas quando o sistema já está instalado verifico se instalou as atualizações, e aparece que não foram baixadas, e vou escutar minhas musicas e o banshee diz que o plugin adequado não está instalado. O que po
<lucas9584> de ser isso, já que marco as duas opções e estou conectado a internet no momento da instalção. Poderiam me ajudar?
<lucas9584> Olá! Estou com um problema, quando vou instalar o ubuntu 10.10 ou 11.04, sempre é oferecido para baixar as atualizações enquanto instala e também instalar codecs de terceiros como o fluendo mp3, só que porém eu marco as duas opções, mas quando o sistema já está instalado verifico se instalou as atualizações, e aparece que não foram baixadas, e vou escutar minhas musicas e o banshee diz que o plugin adequado não está instalado. O que po
<lucas9584> <lucas9584> de ser isso, já que marco as duas opções e estou conectado a internet no momento da instalação
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: caiu aki
<Pedronsso> [Teclado]: boa tarde teclado
<Pedronsso> boa tarde meu povo .........
<hapy> boa tarde gentee
<Pedronsso> salve hapy
<al4nc4ds> Pedronsso hapy boa tarde, ja utilizaram esse programa para linux? www.installjammer.com
<Pedronsso> jammer esse nunca usei decho ver com o meu amigo aki
<hapy> nunca usei, mas diz q tem suporte(multiplataforma)
<al4nc4ds> hapy sim
<al4nc4ds> paico
<al4nc4ds> ops
<al4nc4ds> Pedronsso
<al4nc4ds> sim e bem legal
<al4nc4ds> mas pra portar api do gnu pra user win e complicado
<Pedronsso> Vichi
<Pedronsso> ai ferro
<hapy> ferro =[
<al4nc4ds> vou fazer mais pesquisar aki
<_BadBoy_> Boa tarde
<hapy> nao estou conseguindo tirar a transparencia do meu ubuntu  Teclado: segue os links: http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4963/capturadetelayj.png        http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/486/capturadetela1la.png          http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/7336/capturadetela2mc.png
<hapy> alguem conhece mais algum canal IRC bom no Brasil?
<hapy> alguem sabe fazer uma AdHock inversa, queria passar a internet q vem pela wireless para cabo de rede, mas isso via parte gráfica, sem terminal
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: man me diz uma coisa... meu processador sendo intel tem nd aver baixar ubuntu amd64?
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: não
<fcoambrozio> assim como se vc tivesse um AMD não teria problema nenhum em usar o i386 :)
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: deu uma olhada nos logs?
<fcoambrozio> é aquele notebook com placa ATI?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: sim
<Mendigo> provavel que seja isso
<fcoambrozio> sim
<fcoambrozio> vc tah usando driver opensource (o radeon) não está?
<Mendigo> entao eu acho que agora ta um outro
<Mendigo> nao sei ql eh agora ahaha
<nuno_nunes> boas tardes
<hapy> boa
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: fglrxinfo -> tenta rodar este comando
<nuno_nunes> Existe alguma maneira pata entrar no gestor de pacotes e só meter a pass do root uma vez quando inicia a sessão
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: nada
<Mendigo> nao era esse eu tinha tirado pra por o outro
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: pode ser isto
<Mendigo> sim sim
<Mendigo> fui fazer um negocio com a placa de video e deu pau tb
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: qual melhor lnx pra rodar servidor q vc acha?
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: depende... eu gosto muito do Slack, mas Debian também é uma boa
<hapy> sao os melhores
<Mendigo> fod o slack eh configurar tudo
<Mendigo> muitaaaa sessaoo
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: configurar tudo é meio que um mito
<fcoambrozio> é claro que depende da finalidade
<Mendigo> pra usar cm pc desktop
<fcoambrozio> ae que precisa configurar menos ainda =)
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: eu tava afim de colcoar slack no note mais quero so ver... ultima vez q coloquei so pra instalar 1 drive foi 1 semana
<fcoambrozio> rsrsrsrs... qual versão estava tentando instalar, a 8.0... rsrsrs?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: baixei hj a 13.47
<Mendigo> nao instalei
<Mendigo> mais lembro q era versao antiga msm
<Mendigo> acha aconselhavel tentar usar? ou fico com ubuntu msm
<fcoambrozio> como sempre, depende =]
<fcoambrozio> se acha que vai resolver o problema, eu acho que não
<fcoambrozio> se quer experimentar uma coisa nova, ae sim
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: so afim de ver mais o problema eh a sessao pra configurar tudo nao sei se ta assim ainda
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: não tá não
<adorilson> boa tarde
<hapy> boa
<adorilson> hapy: o layout dessa página http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download-avancado/ tá quebrado no FF 6.0
<hapy> adorilson: testei no FF6 e no chrome, ta quebrado msmo, deu pau no css dos caras. Nao conheco qm é responsável pelo site, tem alguem aki responsavel ai?
<V3NOM> boa tarde
<V3NOM> estou com problemas de codec com o banshee
<V3NOM> alguem ja teve?
<V3NOM> nao consigo realizar o download dos pacotes
<hapy> atualiza o resósitorio(apt-get update) depois vai na central de programas do ubuntu e instala o ubuntu-restrict-extras
<hapy> la tem todos os codecs
<V3NOM> hapy, ja fiz isso :(
<adorilson> V3NOM: mas o ubuntu-restrict-extras foi instalado, ou deu erro no processo ?
<hapy> desculpa amigo, eu uso o exaile, mas sempre tinha ouvido essa recomendacao do pessoal ai que lhe passe a respeito dos codecs
<V3NOM> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjpeg/libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_amd64.deb 404  Not Found
<V3NOM> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rtmpdump/librtmp0_2.3-2_amd64.deb 404  Not Found
<V3NOM> adorilson, deu erro
<V3NOM> nao esta encontrando no repo
<adorilson> V3NOM: de fato, esse arquivo não existe lá
<adorilson> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rtmpdump/
<adorilson> vai no Synaptic e atualiza a lista de pacotes
<V3NOM> ok
<V3NOM> adorilson, mesmo aatualizando a lista nao foi possivel... minha solucao foi instalar essas lib na mao mesmo
<V3NOM> e depois tentar novamente pela central de programas
<V3NOM> instalar os restrict
<V3NOM> worked 100%... vlw pela ajuda =]
<adorilson> V3NOM: ok. mas é bem possível q isso aconteça com outros pacotes, se acontecer tente mudar o repositório
<V3NOM> reboot aqui
<V3NOM> volto já
<moskvat> socorro alguem me salva....
<moskvat> meu linux nao quer montar unidades ntfs, hd ou pendrive
<moskvat> ja instalei o ntfs-3g mas nao vai help meeeee
<hapy> moskvat: esperimenta instalar o mountmananger
<moskvat> não tem o pacote
<hapy> moskvat: sudo apt-get install mountmanager
<hapy> sobrou um n antes :p
<hapy> preciso duma ajudinha ai, como eu dou um reset no gnome? gostaria de voltar ele ao padrão, deixei usuário mexer e deu uma kaka aki
<hapy> estou me referindo ao estilo visual dele, janelas de notificacao
<Andre_Gondim> heelp, apague os diretórios .gnome
<Andre_Gondim> heelp, isso irá zerar tudo que for do gnome
<heelp> blz muito obrigado
<Duka> ola pessoal. alguem pode ajudar?criei um novo usuario e quero que ele tenha acesso EX: somente a um navegador, pasta particular dele, nao pode add nem remover programas
<Dashh> Duka: normalmente é que eles podem fazer :S
<Dashh> Duka: pra instalar ou remover programas tem que ter permisão de root
<Duka> Dashh: testei e permiti instalar
<Duka> Dashh: tem acesso a todas as pasta tmbm
<Dashh> Duka: =] é so questão de grupos...
<Duka> Dashh: como tenho que deixar o grupo do novo usuario?
<Dashh> Duka: http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<Dashh> isso deve te ajudar
<Duka> Dashh: blz
<Duka> Dashh: mas se ele tiver no mesmo grupo que o meu tem acesso as msmas coisas que eu?
<Dashh> Duka: le o artigo...
<Dashh> Duka: ele vai te respodner maioria das coisas
<Dashh> to de saida
<valdergallo> alguem ai sabe q teclado eu tenho que colocar para configurar o ubuntu com acento, naqueles teclados de 88 teclas tipo positivo ?
<Andre_Gondim> valdergallo, 105 teclas
<valdergallo> Andre_Gondim, era o brasil normal no antigo ne, e que tou usando o 11.10 acho que deu pau nos acentos
<vinicius> o 11.10 ainda esta com muitos bugs ?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou no 11.04
<Andre_Gondim> valdergallo, isso, que corresponde ao 105
<Andre_Gondim> vinicius, sim, está
<valdergallo> a o meu aqui so deu problema nos e o meu teclado esta respondendo meio mal
<mendigo_tmp> alguem ai sabe como conecto o wifi no slack?
<vinicius> o 11.04 esta tendo algum problema em notebooks acer ?
<vinicius> algum rpoblema com o ubuntu 11.04 em notebooks acer ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-23
<hapy> !ping
<ZNC> See Good
<hapy> boa noite gente
<ZNC> good night hapy
<UdontKnow> oi
<ZNC> UdontKnow, :-D
<ZNC> saudades de você cherife ^^
<UdontKnow> ZNC: heh
<ZNC> :-P
<UdontKnow> ZNC: tudo bem?
<hapy> ZNC: hehehe :D
<ZNC> tudo otimooooo, e você UdontKnow ?
<ZNC> hapy, ^^
<UdontKnow> ZNC: tudo bem tb
<ZNC> :-) que bom
<UdontKnow> so pra variar, esperando
<ZNC> esperando o que?
<ZNC> hihihihi
<UdontKnow> ZNC: minha situacao mudar
<UdontKnow> ZNC: burocracia e incrivel
<ZNC> mmm
<vinicius> gente , o ubuntu 11.04 esta dando algum bug em notebooks acer ?
<UdontKnow> vc nao tem ideia do quanto burocracia pode ser frustrante :)
<ZNC> :-S
<ZNC> vinicius, descreva o que esta acontecendo com vc
<UdontKnow> vinicius: cara, voce poderia ser um pouquinho mais vago? deu muita informacao na sua pergunta, precisa dar menos pra gente poder ficar te perguntando
<vinicius> na realidade nada ,mas eu queria saber antes de intalar no notebook
<ZNC> ^^
<ZNC> vinicius, qual a configuração chipset chipset de video
<vinicius> ele não esta aqui =(
<ZNC> qual modelo?
<vinicius> não é o meu , na realidade eu ia instalar no notebook da minha amigo , unica irformação que eu lembro é o porc é da amd
<vinicius> desculpa pela falta de informação
<vinicius> minha amiga*
<ZNC> vinicius, mmm
<ZNC> amd hiii
<vinicius> então né
<ZNC> mas va la pegue e veja o video do que se trata
<ZNC> se for um sis vc corre
<ZNC> mas acer deve ser ou nvidia ati ou intel
<vinicius> vou ver , amanha eu pego vejo as informações , e testo por live cd
<ZNC> na se for sis nem tenta vai ser desastroso a lentidao hehheh
<ZNC> *nao
<nuno_nunes> ola
<ZNC> oi
<freedom_linux> alguém aqui consegue abrir site com flash player 10?
<vinicius> ok , se o video for sis nem tento live cd então ?
<nuno_nunes> http://nunomgnunes.x10.mx/2011/08/23/autocarro-com-ar-condicionado/
<ZNC> vinicius, isso sis nao é legal, apesar que roda, mas roda semelhante a algo que nao falo mais ^^
<ZNC> freedom_linux, abrir site com flash seria interagir dentro do flash um site? e for sim moleza :-D mas flash é algo do passado temos html5
<nuno_nunes> eu consigo abrir uma pagina que tem coisas em flash
<ZNC> ahhh
<ZNC> vc instalou o flash?
<UdontKnow> obviamente sim
<nuno_nunes> eu sim
<nuno_nunes> xD
<ZNC> mmm
<freedom_linux> ZNC: temos um stand-up no canal.
<ZNC> freedom_linux, ^^
<ZNC> vou ajudar uma amiga com um CMS
<ZNC> ganho +
<freedom_linux> com certeza especialmente se amiga vale a pena...
<ZNC> ...
 * Teclado tenso
<UdontKnow> freedom_linux: comentarios inapropriados sao o seu forte ne?
<freedom_linux> UdontKnow: acha?
<UdontKnow> freedom_linux: znc e mulher :)
<UdontKnow> mas nao precisa assedia-la agora que eu contei
<ZNC> ^^
<freedom_linux> UdontKnow: com certeza não preciso assediar...
<hapy> stand-up total hehehe
<ZNC> stand-up Jim carey :-D
<freedom_linux> :)
<paulo> Gostaria de uma ajuda de quem realmente  saiba como proceder. Tenho Ubunto desde a versão 9.10 sempre atualizei pelo Gerenciador de Atualizações até a versão 10.10 e nunca tive problemas com a rede sem fio, ao sair a versão 11.04 à copiei em um dvd e instalei  pela opção atualização apartir dai não mais consigo me conectar pela rede sem fio o driver esta instalado (Driver Sem Fio Broadcom STA - This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA
<paulo> wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware. Meu notebook é um STI (Toshiba) Infinity AS1560G - AMD64
<macfire> como instalo o drivers ati no ubuntu 11.04
<macfire> ?
<paulo> pelo drivers adicionais
<macfire> paulo mas da uma mensagem de erro
<paulo> não
<paulo>     
<paladinn> paulo atualiza o firmware do seu modem
<paulo> pelo gerenciador de atualizações?
<daw_> boas noites
<daw_> !ping
<daw_> nem o bot quer me responder
<gean> boa noite pessoal, meu gimp não abre ja reinstalei e nada, alguem sabe o q pode ser
<DawZ0R> gean, já tentou abrir ele pelo terminal? viu qual erro aparece?
<gean> DawZOR, ainda nao, vou tentar
<gean> DawZOR, esse e o erro: gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JeanJochen> Boa Noite Pessoal!!
<DawZ0R> gean, no momento em que você falou eu tentei abrir o meu e deu um erro semelhante mas apontava para essa lib "libbabl-0.0.so.0" fiz um $sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade estou aguardando a atualização terminar e ver se resolveu
<DawZ0R> boa
<gean> DawZOR, ok vamos esperar
<DawZ0R> gean, por um acaso você está usando um ppa pra nova versão que roda em janela unica?
<JeanJochen> ? não sei
<JeanJochen> :)
<JeanJochen> ah, não deve ser comigo... rsrsrs
<gean> DawZOR, eu desinstalei e reinstalei, confesso q nao domino muito esta questao
<JeanJochen> hehehe
<DawZ0R> haha, é realmente JeanJochen  não era com você hahaha
<DawZ0R> gean, eu ativei esse ppa hoje atualizei e não havia testado ainda
<DawZ0R> gean, resolvido
<DawZ0R> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JeanJochen> como faço pra gravar esse canal em algum tipo de "favorito"
<DawZ0R> JeanJochen, qual cliente irc você está usando?
<JeanJochen> xchat
<gean> DawZOR, então eu digito no terminal apt-get install gimp -f&& sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DawZ0R> gean, você removeu o gimp?
<DawZ0R> o apt-get install -f é pra verificar as dependencias quebradas
<DawZ0R> JeanJochen, eu uso xchat também e sinto falta disso
<DawZ0R> confesso que pouco procurei a respeito, mas creio que deve ter sim
<JeanJochen> vix... vo ter que deixar anotado em um txt mesmo
<gean> DawZOR, esta instalado
<JeanJochen> vo ver se acho algo no google
<DawZ0R> gean, se você não removeu o gimp basta rodar o sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DawZ0R> JeanJochen, se achar por favor me avise
<JeanJochen> DawZ0R   grava assim; menu XChat > Lista de Redes... > Redes > Editar... > Favorite channels: > ... > Adicionar
<DawZ0R> JeanJochen, uia! valeu, eita preguiça do cão que eu tava de procurar, no final das contas já tem meses que eu digito /server irc.freenode.net ; /join #ubuntu-br /msg nickserv identify *****
<DawZ0R> o preguiçoso trabalha mais, já dizia minha avó
<JeanJochen> hehehe, verdade
<gean> DawZOR, fiz oq vc recomendou, mas continua sem abrir e apresenta a mesma msg no terminal gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JeanJochen> alguem conheçe algum canal pra bate-papo com pessoal de curitiba, joinville ou qualquer outra cidade?
<DawZ0R> gean, tenta rodar apt-get install -f
<DawZ0R> veja se aparece algum pacote a ser removido ou atualizado
<macfire> mano
<macfire> como instala o driver ati
<macfire> estou apanhando demais
<sistematico> macfire: Qual é sua placa?
<hapy> boa noite
<hapy> alguem tem um totorial de confiuracao legal do compiz ?
<sistematico> hapy: Tentou o próprio site do Compiz?
<hapy> ainda nao sistematico, estou olhando no forum ubnt, brigado pela dica. Se tiver mais alguma dica estou ai
<sistematico> hapy: http://wiki.compiz.org/ http://ubuntued.info/gerenciamento-das-opcoes-do-compiz
<sistematico> Esses dois sites tem muitíssimo material, seria difícil sobrar alguma dúvida depois dessa eitura :)
<sistematico> *leitura
<hapy> sistematico: ja tinha dado uma ollhada em um deles, muito obrigado amigo
 * nuno_nunes boas tardes a todos
<Rocha80> bom dia pessoal
<Rocha80> Quando abro o monitor de sistema e clico na aba Processos ele trava e escurece
<Rocha80> com isso instalei uma aplicaçao chamada gkrellm e nao estar com aquecimento no processador
<Rocha80> alguem por  me ajudar
<Stylles> Rocha80:  qual a versao que esta usando o ubuntu?..
<Rocha80> Stylles, 10.10
<Stylles> Rocha80:  roda o live e ve se trava?...
<Rocha80> Stylles, ta certo, vou ver aqui e ja volto
<YokoBR> E aí galera
<YokoBR> alguem pode me ajudar com domain keys, spf e dkim?
<Rocha80> Stylles, no live a aba processos abre normal
<z3tta> Gente, o canal #ubuntu-br do irc.freenode.net é o mesmo do Ubuntu servers?
<YokoBR> é
<z3tta> YokoBR, obrigado! ;D
<YokoBR> cara, porque montar um servidor de emails é tão complicado?
<Mendigo> alguem ai tem ideia como me ajudar? meu ubuntu qndo instalo 1x ele inicia normal ai na 2x ele fica tela preta
<Mendigo> provavelmente seja placa de video alguem sabe cm resolvo isso?
<YokoBR> qual placa de video vc tem?
<YokoBR> Mendigo, qual placa de video?
<Mendigo> ATI HD radeon 4550
<YokoBR> hummm
<Mendigo> YokoBR: ATI Mobility Radeon? HD 4550
<YokoBR> Mendigo, quando reiniciar em tela preta, aperta alt+ctrl+F1, faz o login e digita sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<YokoBR> Mendigo, qual versao do ubuntu?
<Mendigo> YokoBR: ok ja tento... vou atualizar ele antes... 11.04
<YokoBR> Mendigo, qual monitor/resolução vc usa?
<Mendigo> notebook man... 12800x800
<Mendigo> YokoBR: http://www.submarino.com.br/produto/10/21800460/notebook+hp+pavilion+dv4-2040br+intel+core+i3+4gb+500gb+14+w7+premium
<Mendigo> esse ae
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: aaaa bom dia man!
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: instalei slackware e desisti! tive outra solucao kakaka
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: bom dia
<fcoambrozio> outra solução?
<Mendigo> sim
<Mendigo> nao da pra instalar pq nao sei configurar tudo na mao
<Mendigo> entao vo virtualizar e aprender ai depois q tiver sabendo vo instalar
<Mendigo> instalei o gnome nele so q nao sei nao tinha msm coisas do ubuntu ai so configurei wifi na mao
<Mendigo> agora instalei o ubuntu d novo so q qndo reinicio o video fica preto =/
<YokoBR> Mendigo, x86 ou x86_64?
<Mendigo> to atualizando ele pra ver se volta se nao vo ter q ver o video
<Mendigo> 64b
<YokoBR> então
<YokoBR> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run
<YokoBR> instala o driver proprietário qndo logar
<xispirito> YokoBR, eu quero bastante ter meu server de email, mas o dns e ip fixo tá me matando
<Mendigo> YokoBR: ja fiz isso so q nao funciona corretamente o drive
<Mendigo> fica uns quadrados na tela
<YokoBR> qndo der ctrl+alt+F1, digite "wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run" , depois "sudo ./ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run"
<YokoBR> depois que instalar, use o sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<YokoBR> pra configurar o xorg com seu driver novo..
<YokoBR> talvez o driver não esteja fazendo isso na instalação.
<Mendigo> vou tentar aki
<Yokobr_> xispirito, tenho ip fix
<Yokobr_> fixo
<Yokobr_> dns configurado certinho aqui... mando email pra tudo, menos pro gmail
<xispirito> aaa, dai é outra história
<Yokobr_> xispirito, sabe criar esses registros spf, dkim, domain keys, sender id?
<xispirito> Yokobr_, não
<Yokobr_> :(
<Yokobr_> xispirito, o que me mata de raiva é aquele blacklist "SORBS"
<Yokobr_> mandei um email pedindo desbloqueio, disseram que meu servidor tinha vulnerabilidades. E tinha mesmo, em MAIO desse ano
<Yokobr_> aí mandei outro, não responderam
<xispirito> 0.0
<Yokobr_> aí mandei outro ameaçando processar, eles disseram que tão esperando a intimação.
<xispirito> eahueauhuhaeuh
<Yokobr_> agora ja era
<Yokobr_> nunca mais vão me tirar da blacklist
<Yokobr_> só se eu entrar com processo judicial, que, por ser internacional, deve levar uns 40 anos pra começar a rodar.
<xispirito> eles acham que todo mundo é spammer fora o google e o yahoo ¬¬
<Yokobr_> xispirito, se deus tivesse um mailing, tava no blacklist.
<xispirito> eaheuh
<Yokobr_> da vontade de meter a bica no escritorio da google aqui em bh
<Yokobr_> e resolver essa pendenga na porrada
<Mendigo> Yokobr_: man... instalei o drive so que msm assim ele ta dando erro.
<Mendigo> Yokobr_: http://www.missais.com.br/Captura_de_tela.png
<Mendigo> Yokobr_: na configuração de drive ta falando q esta sendo usada mias nao esta... nem o fusion ta funcionando
<Yokobr_> vc instalou do link que eu te passei? Se sim, abre o synaptic, procura por ati, marca "remover completamente" tudo que tiver da ati
<Yokobr_> e depois instala o driver proprietario
<Mendigo> o drive proprietario que vc fala eh o que vc passou link para baixar certo?
<Yokobr_> isso
<Mendigo> Yokobr_: xserver-xorg-video-radeon tb?  tem uns fglrx esse deixo?
<Mendigo> so tem o xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Mendigo> com ati
<chicognu> pergunta: Para um usuario abrir uma pasta ele precisa ter permissão de executar "x" é isso ?
<fcoambrozio> chicognu: sim
<mibis_> bom dia galera alguema sabe de algum programa legal que funfa no ubuntu pra fazer jogos java ou jogos para celular?
<Mendigo> Yokobr_: eu acho q esse driver da ati nao funciona!
<Mendigo> desistalei tudo instalei o ati e msm erro
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: tá tentando usar o driver proprietário da ATI?
<Mendigo> sim
<Mendigo> mais pela 2x to tendo certeza que nao funciona corretamente
<fcoambrozio> entaum... creio que vc tenha que ver como desabilitar o driver da Intel
<Mendigo> eu tinha resolvido com outro drive
<fcoambrozio> com o proprietário não dá pra usar os dois
<fcoambrozio> e acho que o conflito/problema vem dai
<Mendigo> hmm
<Mendigo> pode ser vou procurar cm desabilitar o intel
<Mendigo> entao so q vo te mostrar uma cois
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: http://www.missais.com.br/Captura_de_tela.png
<Mendigo> eu ativei ele e nao funfo =x
<Mendigo> ta baixndo e instalando driver... vamos ver
<sybreed> Mendigo, que massa ta seu ubuntu em
<sybreed> eu uso slack porq faz mais o meu tipo, mas ja usei ubuntu, e ubuntu eh legal pra caramba...
<sybreed> ainda mais pra quem gosta de personalização..
<sybreed> show
<Mendigo> massa? o cuitado mal funciona akakak
<Mendigo> eu colokei slack
<Mendigo> so q eh muito fod configurar tudo
<Mendigo> eu nao sei
<Mendigo> =x
<Mendigo> so consegui configurar wifi
<memset> meu desk
<memset> http://thsi.go.ro/desk1.png
<memset> :D
<memset> slackão
<Mendigo> ele tava mais legal antes tinha o conk tb vo arrumar dpois q funcionar tudo O
<chicognu> fcoambrozio, qual a permissão default para a pasta lost e found ?
<sybreed> memset, aushaus, slackão foda em... pera ai que vou tirar um print pra tu tb...
<memset> demoro sybreed
<fcoambrozio> chicognu: 700
<memset> :)
<memset> sybreed vou instalar o enlightenment 17
<sybreed> memset, eu vou instalar aquele bitlbee
<sybreed> pra eu acessar tudo pelo irc, msn, yahoo, etc...
<sybreed> ai tudo no teminal em... pow que hacudis
<sybreed> uaysuhaus
<memset> sybreed
<memset> então
<sybreed> vou dar um ps aux soh pra printa o terminal aki...
<memset> eu tenho o fb configurado aqui
<memset> estou configurando o tmux
<memset> ai da pra usar o links pra navegar em modo texto
<memset> mp3blastes pra ouvir as mp3
<memset> centerim pra usar o msn
<memset> etc..
<memset>  :>
<sybreed> memset, pra ouvir musica eu uso o mocp mesmo
<memset> mocp
<memset> um deixa eu ver aquio..
<sybreed> memset, me arruma esse seu wallpaper ai
<sybreed> O.O
<memset> gostei
<memset> vou instalar
<memset> sim sybreed iuahuia 1 min
<memset> :)
<sybreed> olha o meu http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/meuslack.png/
<memset> tenho alguns wallp.. da hora aqui vou zipar e te mandar sybreed
<sybreed> memset, irra demoro em ;D
<memset> esse console é o xterm?
<sybreed> memset, fiquei com inveja do seu, quero um tb, quero seu theme, seus wallpaper, quero saber como vc coloca aqueles icones do desktop no fluxbox, quero saber como deixo seu eterm transparente...
<sybreed> memset, não, eu uso o terminal do xfce mesmo
<sybreed> e o rxvt
<memset> uhoiahouiaHOIU
<sybreed> UHSAUHUASHA
<memset> ta da hora sybreed (:
<sybreed> memset, há, nem se compara ao seu ai... o seu fico loko em
<memset> sybreed http://thsi.go.ro/desk2.png
<memset> sybreed ainda estou customizando ele
<memset> te passo as config depois se quiser
<memset> 1 min ja volto
<sybreed> memset, quero sim
<sybreed> ok
<memset> sybreed https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/752a690f-8e93-4948-b7a3-c060117e8665/resource/BLOGS_UPLOADED_IMAGES/11-03-03-tmux.png
<liuxman> alguém tem experiencia com HD SSD
<chicognu> como eu excluo um item do "places" ?
<fcoambrozio> liuxman: o que seria "experiencia com HD SSD"?
<liuxman> qualidade e produtos
<fcoambrozio> eu uso um OCZ Vertex 2 e até aqui blz
<sybreed> memset, que loko neh?!
<sybreed> uma vez eu tava tentando mexer com esse tmux...
<memset> haha é interessante
<liuxman> so um min
<hapy> boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> hapy, boa.
<hapy> nao vao me  chingar, eu uso linux, mas estou pensando em usar o software WPI para personalizar o cd do windows, alguem ja usou ou tem algum tutoria? nkkk
<hapy> preciso para a empresa onde sou RT
<sybreed> http://assets.naointendo.com.br/uploads/ckeditor/picture/data/4e528287494aa10fc500002f/content_camisinha.jpg
<sybreed> eu ri ...
<memset> uaihaiuhaiua
<Yokobr_> Mendigo, funciona, só que conflita com os do ubuntu..
<delki8> Todo mundo aqui usa Xchat?
<Pskol> eu uso Ychat
<sandrossv> delki8: irssi
<sandrossv> irssi é o macho alfa dos clientes irc xD
<Pskol> entao vc curte um macho ne
<Pskol> rs
<sandrossv> Pskol: adoro
<delki8> irssi roda no terminal?
<sandrossv> delki8: sim
<sandrossv> e bitlbee é a femea alfa dos cliente IM xD
<sybreed> kkkk
<delki8> cara... esse irssi é muito maluco
<macfire> esse SO é uma droga, nada funciona nesta bagaça
<hapy> é só saber usar amigo....um link de ajuda do ubuntu:   http://opiratadigital.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/livro_ubuntu2.pdf
<macfire> hapy gastar 3 dias para instalar, ler vários textos, e ele não dar boot, como eu não sei usar?
<macfiree> hapy gastar 3 dias para instalar, ler vários textos, e ele não dar boot, como eu não sei usar?
<hapy> tem questao de particoes primaras e estendidas, tipos de sistema de arquivos enfim......
<hapy> terei q sair agora, volto so as 18:00, ai posso te ajudar
<hapy> Grande abraco, te adicionei como amigo
<delki8> gente o ubuntu 11.10 vai ter a opção do gnome 2?
<moskvat> coloquei um proxy no linux mas no site no ip ele não mudou
<moskvat> onde eu errei????
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: ou alguem q nao esteja ocupado pode dar um help?
<Mendigo> formatei e takei o ubuntu tudo atualizado tava funcionando bonitinho qndo reiniciei! puft!
<Mendigo> nao saia da tela preta provavel placa d video...
<Mendigo> peguei o erro do /var/log/syslog -> http://pastebin.com/cNp5wddR
<HotBit> Alguem sabe como ordenar os Marcadores do menu Marcadores?
<Mendigo> Alguem alguem?!
<gabezao> coloque no kernel antigo Mendigo
<gabezao> e veja...
<sybreed> Mendigo, eae o/
<gabezao> se acontece o mesmo esquema
<Mendigo> sybreed: aew...
<sybreed> hm
<sybreed> o que aconteceu ai ?
<Mendigo> gabezao: vou ver nem notei q tinha atualizado =x
<sybreed> hihi
<Mendigo> gabezao: msm merda
<Mendigo> acho q eh a placa d video -.-'
<gabezao> entra no mode rescue :P
<Mendigo> entao rescue vai
<Mendigo> modo seguro
<Mendigo> de video
<Mendigo> so q nao queria ir toda vez la
<gabezao> então, qual placa de video?
<gabezao> parece q vai ter q recompilar o modulo de video novamente.
<Mendigo> radeon ATI HD 4450
<Mendigo> lembra q esses tempos nao funcionava tb
<Mendigo> so quero fazer funcionar essa droga
<Mendigo> unica coisa q me desanima no linux eh isso
<Mendigo> sessao por 1 bobeirinha
<gabezao> e no windows não Mendigo ?
<Mendigo> 2clics instala e pronto
<Mendigo> maximo monte de next akaka
<gabezao> mesma coisa, muda o sistema, xp 7... tem q trocar o modulo (drive)
<Mendigo> gabezao: sabe cm posso arrumar isso?
<gabezao> recompilar o modeulo
<gabezao> da ATI, instalar novamente.
<Mendigo> pelo menos linux eu tenho empenho de ir atras kakaka
<Mendigo> gabezao: entao nem cheguei a instalar o drive da ati pra nao dar pau
<Mendigo> =x
<gabezao> certeza Mendigo ?
<gabezao> pq pelo dmesg aparece
<gabezao> o modeulo radeon
<Mendigo> entao sim... mais acho q ele ativo qndo atualezei tava mostrando o drive pra instalar
<Mendigo> mais abixei o drive e o instalando
<Mendigo> vo ver dai
 * nuno_nunes goedenavond
<Nabucodonosor> Boa tarde, alguem por favor poderia me dizer como posso mudar as propriedades de um arquivo pdf no linux, como titulo , autor e etc. ?
<rodman> precisando da ajuda dos nobres amigos
<rodman> vcs ja usaram vboxmanage pra criar suas maquinas virtuais
<rodman> ?
<rodman> pois tenho um host ubuntu e nele criei um guest ubuntu server 64 so q ele me diz que nao tem suporte a 64 Bits
<mibis_>  boa tarde galera
<rodman> sendo q o mesmo foi feito em uma maquina similiar so que com GUI
<rodman> alguem manja isso
<mibis_> alguem sabe o nome de  algum programa aqui no ubuntu pra recupera hd. no Rwin eu usava o recovry hd
<mibis_> quero saber aqui
<mibis_> alguem?
<rodman> testdisk
<rodman> um dos melhores
<rodman> ou photorec
<rodman> ele vem dentro do pacote do testdisk
<mibis_> alguem sabe ai algum programa compativel gnome q faça otrabalho de recuperar um hd
<mibis_> ?
<mibis_> meu hd externo so da mensagem que precisa ser formatado mas quando coloco pra formartar ele diz que nao pode ser formatado
<mibis_> alguem me de um luz um programa linux que recupere esse hd
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> eu tenho uma duvida
<annakamilla> alguem aqui tem tablet ??
 * nuno_nunes vai ali a ver uma cena e já volta
<_BadBoy_> o pessoal pra carregar uma imagem iso qual o melhor e facil de usar
<hapy> vc qr dizer pra gravar ou montar a imagem
<annakamilla> como assim _BadBoy_
<Andre_Gondim> _BadBoy_, acho que é mount -o loop... algo assim não lembro de cabeça
<_BadBoy_> sim pra montar imagem
<annakamilla> ah tah
<Andre_Gondim> _BadBoy_, dá uma olhada em http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<_BadBoy_> Andre Obrigado ;)
<hapy> eu uso o montado de arquivo proprio do nautilus e tbm o Furius iso mount, eu pelo menos nunca tive problemas
<annakamilla> instalei no meu ubuntu o libreoffice 3.4.1 e ja saiu o 3.4.2 há necessidade de atualiza-lo ??
<hapy> annakamilla: veja a nota das modificaçoes que teve nessa nova versao e veja se lhe ajuda em algo...
<annakamilla> vai ajudar sim
<annakamilla> acabei de ler aqui
<annakamilla> o negocio do powerpoint
<annakamilla> hapy, voce sabe se existe o libre para tablet ??
<hapy> annakamilla: tem q so no tablet?
<annakamilla> hapy, ainda não tenho, mas acho que vai ser android
<hapy> annakamilla: libre office eu nao vi, mas achei esse site aki: http://www.palmbrasil.com.br/android/faq/128-programas-tipo-office-e-outros/1898-existe-o-office-para-o-android-para-ver-e-editar-arquivos-do-word-excel-e-powerpoint
<annakamilla> hapy, brigada
<hapy> ^^
 * nuno_nunes de volta
<_BadBoy_> Andre valeu adre :)
<_BadBoy_> andre
<hapy> qual plugin do  compiz responsável pela animacao de minimizar as janelas?
<hapy> alguem?
<hapy> ja achei gente, caso alguem queira, um artigo bonzinho explicando sobre o compiz e suas config.:http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configuracao-do-Compiz-Fusion-pos-instalacao?pagina=2
<Rocha80> boa noite turma
<paladinn> boa
<Rocha80>  Quando abro o monitor de sistema e clico na aba Processos ele trava e escurece.
<Rocha80> com isso instalei uma aplicaçao chamada gkrellm e nao estar com aquecimento no processador, alguem por  me ajudar
<Rocha80> uso o ubuntu 10.10
<hapy> boa noite
<paladinn> boa
<hapy> anteriormente pedi uma ajudinha aki sobre o compiz, enfim, fussei, mechi e agora meu desk está assim: http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/1180/capturadetelabx.png    gostaria de alguma opinao ai  =D   sempre será bem vinda.....
<hapy> Alguem conseguiu instalar o leitor biométrico que tem em alguns notebooks, tenho leitor, porem nada de funcionar...=[
<hapy> algm ai para ajudar?
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-24
<Andre_Gondim> hapy, diga o seu problema no canal, caso alguém saiba poderá ajudá-lo
<hapy> Alguem conseguiu instalar o leitor biométrico que tem em alguns notebooks, tenho leitor, porem nada de funcionar...=[
<hapy> ja tentei instalar o fprintdemo e nada
<program3r> hapy
<program3r> que note é o seu?
<hapy> hp dm4-1265dx
<hapy> o leitor biométrico é embutido, é da digital persona
<virtu> hp ta largando de mao aos poucos todos os produtos de info...
<virtu> =(
<hapy> nem me fale, a hp ja foi melhor, muito melhor
<_BadBoy_> a fazer um cd de audio com o barsero ele converte o formato da musica ?
<loop> boa noite
<loop> alguem conhece um cliente para twitter pra linux a nao ser a droga do gwiber
<FranChico> mibis_ nem o GParted deu certo?
<ElDeablo> boa noite
<sandrossv> boa noite
<daw_> boas noites a todos
<loop> py
<hapy> boa noite genteee
<lecram_wise> boa
<hapy> como está o consumo de memória do linux de vcs. Eu estou com gnome 2, dos 3.7GB disponíveis ele ocupa em média 800
<hapy> gostaria duma troca de ideia, e se verificado alto o consumo, otimizar o msmo
<lecram_wise> pior que estou logado no ruindows
<lecram_wise> mas cara
<lecram_wise> até que esta bom
<hapy> heheh
<lecram_wise> gnome usa muita memoria
<hapy> eu fiquei com um certo receio, uso compiz tbm,
<hapy> qudno estava nas versoes 9 e 10 do ubuntu consumia bem menos memória
<lecram_wise> a tendencia é piorar
<lecram_wise> mas ainda tah de boa
<hapy> aham, o gnome 3 pra min aumentou uns 400 mb qndo eu testei
<lecram_wise> quer ver usar muita memoria é usar KDE com o Compiz
<hapy> heheheh, imagino :O   KDE é foda
<lecram_wise> eu era muito fan co KDE mas ai depois da versão 4...
<lecram_wise> começei a usar gnome
<lecram_wise> ou o LXDE
<hapy> hmm
<LACabeza> alguem ai sabe alguma coisa sobre blender (não to achando um canal br sobre isso)
<hapy> eu tentei me adaptar ao xfce, mas nao consegui, tbm estou com gnome clássico, sem unity. A canonical deu um passo infalso na história do unity, ele ta muito cru ainda
<lecram_wise> LACabeza:  não consegui fazer nada nele, um amigo meu perdeu umas 4 horas pra fazer um vazo nele
<lecram_wise> LACabeza:  mas ficou otimo
<lecram_wise> mas não curti a interface dele
<hapy> LACabeza: http://www.blender.com.br/
<LACabeza> hapy, o minimo de pesquisar no google antes de perguntar eu ja fiz ><
<lecram_wise> LACabeza:  vc esta pretendendo fazer oque ?
<LACabeza> o que eu quero é saber se alguem tem algum arquivo pronto pra me mandar, pra mim exibir na apresentação
<LACabeza> pq os que to achando na net são meio extranhos...
<hapy> heheheh
<LACabeza> tipo, alguma coisa que possam me dar, enfim, vlw xD
<lecram_wise> LACabeza:  eu posso tentar te conseguir com um amigo
<lecram_wise> vc precisa pra quando ?
<hapy> LACabeza: mas vc é user avancado ou iniciante no blender?
<hapy> LACabeza: tenho uma conta num(4 site de torrent bom, é nivel intermediário(dvd 4GB), poso te passar o torrent, mais info  http://pastebin.com/6HtNYPq7
<lecram_wise> fui
<corvolino> noite
<lecram_wise> falow hapy
<hapy> vlw cara
<hapy> td de bom
<hapy> o carinha quer queria informacao sobre o blender ainda ta ai? tenho um dvd pra vc caso queira.....
<corvolino> Geowany, ping
<tiger3> problemas com rede wifi
<tiger3> ?
<hapy> opa
<hapy> diga amigo, talvez consigo lhe ajudar
<hapy> tiger3 esta ai?
<hapy> como faco para eliminar por total o compiz do ubuntu
<hapy> ?
<hapy> qro usar totalmente o metecity
<deusr> alguém online aí?
<sandrossv> não
<deusr> sandrossv, opa, saca de shellscript?
<sandrossv> deusr: um pouco
<deusr> sandrossv, http://pastebin.com/SaKNK39v
<deusr> toh com 2 problemas, um é simples de resolver, o outro é que nao consigo compactar diretórios com espaço
<deusr> jah tentei várias coisas, toh pensado em como resolver isso
<sandrossv> deusr: tentou colocar ${tmp} entre aspas ? "${tmp}"
<deusr> nao, tentei colocar em outros,deixa eu ver..
<deusr> no lup
<deusr> poop
<deusr> loop
<deusr> sandrossv, tar:  /home/tales/Documentos/Linux - Viena: Não é possível stat: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<deusr> ele dah um tar sem aspas
<deusr> deixa eu tentar outra coisa
<sandrossv> deusr: tem que colocar aspas em cada entrada do tmp
<deusr> nao vai
<sandrossv> deusr: pega o codigo original q tu me mando
<sandrossv> e altera a linha 34
<sandrossv> tmp="$tmp \"$bkp\""
<deusr> ok
<deusr> no
<deusr> ele entendeu que as aspas estao em cada parte do nome
<deusr> tar:  "/home/tales/Documentos/Linux" "-" "Viena": Não é possível stat: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<sandrossv> carambra
<deusr> problema tah no array
<sandrossv> deusr: cara, só pra ver coloca echo $bkp antes da linha 34
<sandrossv> e tira os \"
<_BadBoy_> ola boas
<sandrossv> boa
<deusr> bkp = /home/tales/Documentos/Linux
<deusr> bkp = -
<deusr> bkp = Viena
<deusr> separa
<deusr> hum, toh pensando em uma coisa, ehhe
<deusr> vai ser gambiarra, mas posso fazer uma concatenação disso tudo
<sandrossv> deusr: não
<sandrossv> na linha 8, coloca \ antes de cada espaço
<deusr> sandrossv, foi a primeira coisa que tentei :)
<sandrossv> deusr: então coloca \" em volta
<deusr> ok
<deusr> sandrossv, kkkkkkkkkk
<deusr> bkp = "/home/tales/Documentos/Linux
<deusr> bkp = -
<deusr> bkp = Viena"
<sandrossv> lol
<deusr> vou acabar tirando esse for
<__BadBoy__> deusr tas ai?
<deusr> __BadBoy__, sim
<deusr> diga
<deusr> mas toh indo dormir jah
<__BadBoy__> so uma pregunta
<__BadBoy__> sabes se da pra jugar lineage 2 atraves do linux
<deusr> hehe, a ultima coisa que joguei na minha vida foi atari 2600 quando eu tinha uns 7, 8 anos, e isso na decada de 80
<deusr> entao, nao sou a pessoa para lhe responder isso, mas nao deve ser complicado, amanha eu entro e conversamos
<__BadBoy__> deves ser  quase da minha idade entao
<deusr> eu jah configurei, instalei vários jogos, soh nao curto
<deusr> toh com 28
<deusr> bom, até!
<__BadBoy__> sou mais velho 35
<deusr> :)
<__BadBoy__> te logo obrigado e bom descanso
<__BadBoy__> help
<_BadBoy_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<_BadBoy_> ubundia a todos
<_BadBoy_> !silence
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'silence' not found
<_BadBoy_> !boo
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'boo' not found
<_BadBoy_> !bo
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bo' not found
<_BadBoy_> !lol
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'lol' not found
<_BadBoy_> !kick
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'kick' not found
<_BadBoy_> !Factoid
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'Factoid' not found
<_BadBoy_> !not found
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'not found' not found
<_BadBoy_> !ag
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ag' not found
<EngSkeeter> bom dia!
<EngSkeeter> como faço para corrigir um pacote quebrado no ubuntu??? pelo gerenciador não está funcionando...
<Rocha80> Bom dia a todos
<Rocha80> Estou com problema no monitor de systema
<Rocha80> a aba processos nao abre, ficando ela escura
<seguranx> bom dia
<seguranx> estou com uma dúvida no audio do ubentu
<seguranx> ubuntu
<paico> EngSkeeter, não sei bem se este é o comando correto, tenta digitar no terminal sudo dpkg --configure -a
<paico> é como resolvo os meus problemas com pacotes :D
<seguranx> eu desinstalei o pulseaudio qual outro sistema posso instalar no lugar
<seguranx> o pulseaudio estava dando problema no akype
<seguranx> skype
<seguranx> qual controlador de audio eu posso instalar no lugar do pulseaudio
<EngSkeeter> paico, eu tentei, mas não teve saida o comando
<z3r0c0d3> bom dia
<z3r0c0d3> alguem conhece algum programa para poder controlar emissao de notas fiscais
<z3r0c0d3> que posso controlar os recebimentos dos clientes e thal
<afeijo> eae
<afeijo> o ubuntu unity+compiz+xinerama ñ gosta de mim aqui :(
<delki8> Gente Ubuntu 11.10 terá opção de gnome 2?
<Nielson> Olá Pessoal. Bom dia.
<Nielson> galera, o meu ubuntu recnhece conexões wireless mas não consegue conecta.
<Nielson> Ele está em uma máquina Acer emachines D525.
<vibedigital> bom dia instalei o 11.04 no vmware player e o menu esta perdendo a decoraçao depois de alguns segundos de login o que pode ser?
<sybreed> vibedigital: como assim? ta usando efeitos ?
<sybreed> no vm?
<vibedigital> entao aqui a placa de video é fraquinha onboard e ta no ubuntu classico
<vibedigital> sybreed: Vm. ele instalou o ubuntu sem nem entrar no live cd iniciei a maquina ele ja foi instalando em ingles mesmo
<sybreed> vibedigital: aushuasa
<vibedigital> LOL
<sybreed> mano, tipo, lah quando vc tava criando a maquina no vmware
<vibedigital> nem me pediu se eu queria
<sybreed> la na 1° janelinha que aparece
<sybreed> vc selecinou a iso
<sybreed> depois ele ja pediu nome de usuarui e senha pra vc ja colocar ali
<sybreed> neh?
<vibedigital> aham
<vibedigital> deve ter sido la que eu fiz caca
<vibedigital> hehehe
<sybreed> assim o vmware faz tudo pra vc, se vc quer instalar do seu gosto
<sybreed> vc tem que criar a vm normal
<sybreed> mas não selecionar a iso no começo
<sybreed> depois que vc criar a vm, vc vai lá em edit vm machine eu acho
<sybreed> e seleciona a iso
<sybreed> ai vc instala normal
<sybreed> o vmware eh bom por causa disso, ele poupa trabalho
<vibedigital> vou reinstalar. sybreed valeu pela dica cara
<sybreed> vibedigital: blz, boa sorte ai...
<_BadBoy_> alguem sabes como instalar o steam
<vinicius> gente no meu 11.04 quando eu movo a janela até o topo para ela maximizar não aparece a animação em laranja e tal , mas hoje eu testestei um um pc com celren e deu
<vinicius> o meu é core i3
<vinicius> testei em um com celeron**
<al4nc4ds> alguem manja de TCL ?
<sandrossv> al4nc4ds: o que é TCL ?
<memset> itzmeduda  :>
<itzmeduda> boa tarde
<delki8> Pessoal boa tarde
<delki8> alguém conseguiu instalar o gimp 2.7.3 no 11.04?
<delki8> E alguém aqui saca de dev Java e configurações do eclipse para ele funcionar?
<ortheside> alguém pode me ajudar queria deixar o dolphin totalmente transparente...
<ortheside> alguém sabe como faz
<_BadBoy_> boa tarde pessoal
<itzmeduda> boa tarde
<delki8> itzmeduda, boa tarde
<infect0r> alguem sabe me dizer como deve configurar ip em duas placas de rede num servidor virtualizado ?
<infect0r> qual ips vai na placa1 e na placa2
<delki8> infect0r, cara... até onde eu consegui fazer com maquinas virtuais eu tive que deixar uma placa com ip sendo atribuído via DHCP e outra placa em modo Bridge, e a esta nova placa eu atribuí um IP fixo
<infect0r> delki8 as duas com ip fixo nao funciona?
<delki8> infect0r, todas as vezes que eu tentei colocar ip fixo na primeira deu pau. Mas talvez você consiga adicionar uma terceira placa também em modo Bridge e atribuir IP fixo a ela
<Pedronsso> BoA TardE Pessoal
<Pedronsso> Alguem poderia me passa o link do Ubuntu 10,10 .. Que o 11.04 Ta com alguns Bugs
<Andre_Gondim> Pedronsso, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<delki8> Pedronsso, http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<Pedronsso> Andre_Gondim valeu querido
<Pedronsso> [delki8]: obrigado cara
<Pedronsso> [Andre_Gondim]: valeu querido
<Pedronsso> Por isso que eu amo Linux os caras aqui ajudam muito valeu mesmo ...
<infect0r> delki8 hum... tenho um server virtualizado dentro de winserver 2008, quero montar um proxy caseiro, uma vez eu vi na empresa q eu trabalhava q o ip da maquina virtual era o mesmo ip do winserver
<infect0r> é assim mesmo q configura os ip? o ip da maquina virtual tem q ser o mesmo do winserver?
<delki8> infect0r, nas minhas virtualizações o IP que eu atribuo para a máquina virtual é sempre diferente do ip da minha máquina normal, a rede passa a ver a vm como uma máquina diferente no ambiente. O negócio é que eu não tenho windows aqui pra te falar se muda alguma coisa
<delki8> outro detalhe importante é que eu uso virtualbox, não sei se muda alguma coisa pro vm ware...
<itzmeduda> po, alguém pode só me dar uma luz, pq eu peguei um note de um amigo e eu nunca vi esse caso o note dele a bios não aceita boot pelo pen, tá até ai tranquilo eu queimei a iso num cd e dei o boot, ele chega até a janela de opções, e pergunta se deseja instalr usar sem instalar....
<itzmeduda> depois disso, qualquer opção que vc escolha
<itzmeduda> ele trava...
<infect0r> delki8 certo... so me tira uma duvida, quero entender como funciona as duas placas, por exemplo, meu cabo de internet eu ligo na placa1, e na placa2 eu levo o cabo pro switch q vai destribuir a internet correto?
<itzmeduda> e eu testei o cd no meu e roda normal.
<infect0r> meio confusa minha pergunta ;x
<delki8> infect0r, até agora eu tava imaginando que seriam duas placas virtuais da máquina virtual, você ta com duas placas físicas na máquina mesmo?
<infect0r> delki8 sim, 2 placas fisicas
<infect0r> numa maquina com winserver
<infect0r> e um servidor virtual dentro dela
<delki8> infect0r, pow cara então eu não consigo te ajudar mesmo porque nunca configurei nada desse jeito
<infect0r> delki8 humm
<infect0r> obrigado entao
<delki8> por nada
<delki8> itzmeduda, você ta bootando pelo cd do ubuntu e qualquer uma das opcoes de instalacao que voce escolhe travam a máquina?
<LACabeza> é só eu ou alguem mais tem problemas pra dar ALT+TAB, para ir do officer writer para uma outra janela qualquer?
<LACabeza> estou usando o unitty
<LACabeza> eu preciso dar alt+tab umas 6 vezes até aparecer o seletor de janela
<itzmeduda> delki8, isso mesmo, me desculpa é que estou no horário de trabalho
<itzmeduda> e acabei esquecendo daqui.
<dincolor> Boa tarde comunidade
<dincolor> estou com um pc e usando o aplicativo fotocenter
<dincolor> alguem ja rodou sem problemas?
<dincolor> ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)]
<dincolor> usando o problematico do wine
<dincolor> o software é for windows [
<sandrossv> dincolor: não tem equivalente pra linux ?
<math> alguem aqui?
<dincolor> sandrossv: nao pode ser outro ferrou
<sandrossv> am?
<math> como mudar a resolução da tela na instalação do ubuntu pelo live CD?
<dincolor> http://www.efilming.com/english/product.asp?ptype=|1|
<sandrossv> math: ele deveria escolher a melhor para o seu monitor
<dincolor> tens que ser estes mesmo
<sandrossv> q negocio é esse ?
<math> então é que eu to sem monitor e tavav tentando instalar pela TV
<Giverny> resolução
<Giverny> é no xorg
<Giverny> :P
<math> aii a tv nun suporta a resolução
<sandrossv> lol
<sandrossv> math: e qual é o problema ?
<math> bom, tentei por o cd com o windows rodando e tentei pelo Wubi
<math> ai deu acesso negado
<sandrossv> dincolor: da algum erro quando roda ele pelo wine ?
<dincolor> Andre_Gondim: voce que é membro official faça faler hheheh tu esta ai?
<dincolor> sandrossv: o erro da na comunicação com outro dispositivo
<Andre_Gondim> dincolor, ?
<sandrossv> q erro ?
<dincolor> no windows tem que mandar extender a tela
<Andre_Gondim> dincolor, não entendi
<dincolor> o erro
<dincolor> create second display monitor failed
<math> tipo aparece: An error occurred:  Permission denied  For more information, please see the log file: c:\users\owner\appdata\local\temp\wubi-9.04-rev128.log
<sandrossv> math: vc olho o log ?
<dincolor> Andre_Gondim: pegou o erro hehhehe
<math> o log nun aparece
<Andre_Gondim> dincolor, o que que tem o erro? não faço ideia
<sandrossv> math: vc abriu o arquivo do log e não tem nada nele ?
<math> na verdade não tem o arquivo log
<dincolor> lol
<math> onde ele fala q salvou
<dincolor> tenso
<dincolor> seguinte novamente tudo d novo
<sandrossv> dincolor: que equipamento é esse ai ?
<dincolor> o aplicativo fotocenter é para windows somente windows extremamente windows, esta rodando pelo wine, quando tu roda o software da este erro ali,
<dincolor> tenso2
<sandrossv> dincolor: que equipamento é esse ai ?
<dincolor> e-filming
<sandrossv> pra q serve ?
<dincolor> imprimir fotos
<sandrossv> é uma impressora então ?
<dincolor> cara ela é quase do meu tamanho
<dincolor> hehehhe
<sandrossv> mas é uma impressora ?
<dincolor> ela é ligada pela placa de video
<dincolor> o linux tem q mandar video para ela
<dincolor> so isto
<sandrossv> cara, desculpa, mas eu ainda não entendi o que é isso
<dincolor> vc ja viu uma dessas? http://www.efilming.com/english/admin/product/upload/new/n200852615852.gif
<sandrossv> não
<sandrossv> dincolor: faz o seguinte
<dincolor> entao ja erra flw pro ce
<dincolor> sim?
<sandrossv> dincolor: desconecta ela
<dincolor> seria tirar o cabo de video
<dincolor> ok tirei
<sandrossv> sudo tailf -f /var/log/dmesg.log
<sandrossv> no terminal
<dincolor> tailf?
<sandrossv> dincolor: tail -f
<sandrossv> desculpa
<dincolor> tail: não foi possível abrir "/var/log/dmesg.log" para leitura: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<freww> boa tarde pessoal, Estou usando o grub 2 e gostaria de adicionar uma imagem de fundo, alguem pode me dar algumas dicas como fazer o mesmo....Eu instalei um software chamadogrub customizer e nao deu certo (ele ferrou com o grub) tive q recuperar. Desde já agradeço qm me ajudar
<dincolor> seria sem o .log
<sandrossv> dincolor: sudo tailf -f /var/log/dmesg
<sandrossv> sim
<sandrossv> tail -f
<sandrossv> dincolor: não cola a saida aqui
<sandrossv> rodo o comando ?
<sandrossv> ele vai fica rodando, ai vc conecta a bugiganga e olha o que aparece no terminal
<dincolor> o comando esta indo ainda
<dincolor> ultima linha foi [   16.924476] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.8.0 20080528 for 0000:02:00.0 on minor 0
<sandrossv> dincolor: como assim ?
<sandrossv> dincolor: ta, agora conecta a padara
<sandrossv> parada*
<dincolor> ...
<sandrossv> dincolor: iai ?
<dincolor> estamos na mesma
<dincolor> seria impossivel tu ajudar se nunca viu uma
<dincolor> mas blz cara sem estresse
<dincolor> ZNC: ping
<sandrossv> dincolor: mas se você me responder talvez eu possa
<sandrossv> dincolor: eu quero que vc faça 3 passos pode ser ?
<sandrossv> só pra eu ter uma informaçao
<sandrossv> aff
<tux-ubuntu-vaio-> !
<itzmeduda> po, alguém pode só me dar uma luz, pq eu peguei um note de um amigo e eu nunca vi esse caso o note dele a bios não aceita boot pelo pen, tá até ai tranquilo eu queimei a iso num cd e dei o boot, ele chega até a janela de opções, e pergunta se deseja instalr usar sem instalar....
<itzmeduda> depois disso, qualquer opção que vc escolha
<itzmeduda> ele trava...
<itzmeduda> e eu testei o cd no meu e roda normal.
<itzmeduda> qualquer opção depois do menu trava...
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, por favor..
<zanin> boas pessoal! alguem poderia me ajudar a remover o bug do ubuntu de nao obedecer o comando de desligar? (via modo grafico)
<zanin> boas pessoal! alguem poderia me ajudar a remover o bug do ubuntu de nao obedecer o comando de desligar? (via modo grafico)
<Giverny> zanin
<Giverny> sudo shutdown -h now
<zanin> sim Giverny isso funciona, eu queria saber é pela interface gráfica
<zanin> Quando clico no botao de desligar ele nao faz nada... Isso nao me impede de desligar a maquina, pq eu desligo pelo terminal, mas acho isso meio manco.. kkkkkk
<Giverny> bom tu pode criar uma interface
<Giverny> gráfica
<Giverny> com gtk
<Giverny> se esse é o caso
<Giverny> até mesmo com xdialog
<Giverny> na verdade zanin o botão de desligar no gnome é só enfeite
<zanin> Giverny, no gnome funfava, no unity nao
<jose> boa noite chat
<jose> estou querendo uma ajuda de vcs
<jose> eu tenho um notebook da dell estou usando o ubuntu 11.04 32 bits
<jose> e gostaria de desativar meu toouchpad
<jose> mas a tecla de funçao nao funciona
<jose> na opçao de mouse nao consta o driver do msm
<jose> touchpad indicator tbm nao funciona alguma luz?
<jose> alguem ajuda?
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-25
<ZandreBran> ôlas jose. veja este cara aqui: gpointing-device-settings. tirado daqui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745278
<Teclado> 20:06 ::: jose [bd538bfc@gateway/web/freenode/ip.189.83.139.252] has quit
 * Teclado se pergunta porque aqui virou isto?
<ZNC> R: falta de moral e educação
<Teclado> lol
<RxDx> sei um pouco de C.. qual linguagem é melhor pra aprender orientação a objetos? python ou java?
<hapy> boa noite genteee
<hapy> pesquisei na internet este comando para limpar a meméria: sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches   esse comando procede?
<paulopenha10> pessoal, estou gostando muito do kernel 3.0... é muito rapido e o ubuntu 11.04 roda redondinho... experimentem...
<ELETRONICO> paulopenha10:
<ELETRONICO> e como vc instalou no kernel 3
<hapy> paulopenha10: eu tbm tenho o kernel 3, estou gostando, ele aproveita mais a memoria, aproveita e passa o link, eu acabei perdendo
<paulopenha10> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/07/23/kernel-3-0-no-ubuntu/; esse é o link para proceder a instalacao do mesmo...
<hapy> http://aurelianomartins.wordpress.com/2011/07/29/kernel-3-0-no-ubuntu/      acho q é o msmo
<hapy> e4
<hapy> catei no google
<tiago> oi
<hapy> alguns falam q a versao atual 2.6 e 3 do kernel consome a bateria de vale, nao sei se isto procede
<RxDx> bateria de vale?
<paulopenha10> ainda nao notei nada de diferente com relacao a bateria..
<hapy> acaba com a bateria, consome bastante
<hapy> um colega aki do irc me falou isso, mas nao lembro quem
<hapy> e eu nem testei, uso direto na energia
<program3r> ja li sobre isso tmbm hapy
<hapy> no windows eu ja consegui fazer a bateria durar mais de 5 horas
<hapy> no linux ainda nao testei
<memseta> lol sem ouvir musica
<memseta> e com o monitor desligado
<memseta> :P
<paulopenha10> pessoal, aquele abraco!
<hapy> memseta: aham, baixei bem o brilho e deixei so no download e musica
<program3r> hapy a minhj bateria foi pro pau
<hapy> mas no linux nao fiz o mesmo teste, pq o processamento é diferente
<program3r> mas nao creio q seje em relação o linux, rs
<program3r> minha bateria nao dura 30 min
<hapy> program3r: eu ferei uma bateria em um ano, ai comprei outro note.....so q usava o 7 na época, existem varios sites q dizem  q o windows 7 diminui a vida da bateria, nao sei se preocede ou oq
<program3r> pse, estranho
<program3r> a minha do nada ferro
<program3r> hapy nao cogito a ideia de comprar outra bateria?
<program3r> trocar meu note a essas altura nao é uma ideia viavel, rs
<hapy> program3r: pensei sim, mas eu tinha um AMD turion X2, nao tinha condicoes, eu trabalho com 2 até 3 maquinas virtuais ao msmo tempo, ai dava superaquecimento e ele se desligava, senao tinha comprado sem dúvidas
<program3r> ah certo
<program3r> eu pretendo comprar uma, em breve.. nem procurei ainda, rs
<hapy> eu tinha achado no mercado livre. hehe, base de 300 a 400 reais na epoca(5 meses atras)
<tiago> pessoal tenho um dell que bluethoof nao funciona
<tiago> alguem sabe como resolver
<daw> boas noites a todos
<daw> quem aqui manja de shell script?
<daw> eu quero fazer uma rotina de backup, mas preciso excluir as pastas ocultas na pasta home, eu consegui fazer o script funcionar pra praticamente tudo, mas ele está copiando os arquivos/pastas ocultas
<tiago> daw
<tiago> as pastas ocutas
<tiago> vc não irá colocar na rotina
<tiago> pq
<daw> tiago, então, na realidade eu queria uma forma de ler todas as pastas na /home e copia apenas as não ocultas
<daw> isso porque novas pastas ocultas aparecem quando instalo novos programas por exemplo, assim como posso criar pastas visíveis com o uso
<tiago> faz isso com chmod
<tiago> indentifique em um if
<tiago> if chmod +x ou -x
<tiago> sujestão
<daw> nunca entendi completamente o chmod
<tiago> ele é como se fosse o attrib do DOS
<daw> o que significa o +x?
<tiago> o leitura escrita e execussão
<tiago> o mesmo q  777
<daw> mas como o chmod identifica o arquivo/pasta oculta?
<tiago> sim ...
<tiago> agora vc vai ter q enten-lo para usalo
<tiago> qual o teu msn
<tiago> add eu ai depois agente bate um papo
<tiago> tiagomedrado@msn.com
<daw> nem uso msn, perdi a paciencia com a falta de compatibilidade
<tiago> kkkkk
<tiago> eu uso
<daw> atualmente só uso bate papo do face
<tiago> kkkkkkkkk
<tiago> ja esse nem sei usar
<daw> hehehe, eu configurei ele por xmpp no empathy
<tiago> brincadeira
<tiago> esse ai é fraco
<daw> www.doodle.com.br uso bastante isso
<tiago> instala o emessene
<daw> eu tinha ele instalado, mas perdi a paciencia com o bug de não adicionar contatos
<daw> mandei o link errado, www.doode.com.br
<kikma|ran> e ai galera blz?
<daw> é uma rede social voltada para usuários de software livre
<daw> blz kikma|ran
<kikma|ran> o que está rolando ai...
<kikma|ran> sobre o que estão conversando..
<daw> a falta de compatibilidade do msn com linux
<kikma|ran> hum , legal..
<tiago> nada
<daw> tiago, alias, resolveram esse problema de adicionar contatos no emesene?
<tiago> aqui to usando o msn
<tiago> muito bem
<tiago> e estou feliz
<daw> ou instalar e testar
<kikma|ran> quais vcs estão testando?
<daw> eu acabei migrando pro xmpp do face porque minha namorada, com quem eu mais converso, acha mais simples
<kikma|ran> eu curtia o emesene antigo, depois que atualizaram veio cheio de bugs
<kikma|ran> estou usando o amsn e ta rolando legal.
<daw> nao sei porque mas o amsn dói na minha vista
<kikma|ran> rsrs, outro dia estava testando um no terminal
<kikma|ran> + sei la, tenso.
<tiago> é
<tiago> o amsn quebra o galho
<tiago> mesmo
<kikma|ran> verdade
<tiago> o emesse ta ruin esse ano
<kikma|ran> eu curtia o emesene + depois atualizei e não conseguia mais bloquear por grupo
<kikma|ran> verdade
<daw> eu perdi a paciencia, tentei usar skype, mas ninguem parece querer migrar, aí resolvi me tornar anti-social de vez e não uso nada, só o chat do face pra conversar com a namorada
<kikma|ran> rsrsrs
<kikma|ran> alguém ai ja instalou o android no pc
<kikma|ran> ?
<daw> eu tinha feito um teste em VB
<daw> VM*
<kikma|ran> é eu fiz isso tb
<kikma|ran> o que acharam?
<daw> a versão 2.x está disponivel para "pc"? quando testei era 1.6 acho
<kikma|ran> deixa eu ver aqui a que tenho
<daw> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<daw> lag horripilante
<daw> xchat dizendo 4sec, e o pior, ele está certo
<kikma|ran> é 1.6 mesmo.
<xispirito> noite senhores
<pedronsso> boa noite
<pedronsso> galera meu amsn não abre webcan
<pedronsso> pq ?
<pedronsso> Alguem poderia me ajudar ????????????
<xispirito> pedronsso, pergunte ai, se alguém souber, responde
<antimouse> olá, estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu 11.04 no meu notebook, mas a resolução da tela está bagunçada. como eu faço para diminuir a resolução na tela de instalação?
<pedronsso> xispirito, boa noite parça
<xispirito> fala pedronsso
<LACabeza> eaw galera, to tentando rodar o epsxe aqui... mas ta dando erro "libgtk-1.2.so.0: No such file or directory"
<LACabeza> to olhando aqui na net, mas não to sabendo como resolver
<LACabeza> alguém tem alguma dica?
<xispirito> instala o gtk1
<LACabeza> apt-cache search libgtk1 volta sem resultado
<LACabeza> to achando uns topicos aqui
<LACabeza> vou seguir eles
<LACabeza> qq coisa eu chamo auq
<LACabeza> ouch... até os links que achei no site do ubuntu tão velhos ><'
<Um_cara_Qualquer> e ae pessoal, quem aqui manja um poco de C?
<LACabeza> to aprendendo
<Um_cara_Qualquer> opa, xo da um pvt parcero
<hapy> alguem sabe meher com conky?
<hapy>  alguem sabe meher com conky?
<hapy> tenho problema com skype. Alguem pode me ajudar?
<hapy> boa noite pessoal
<hapy> queria fazer um downgrade do  kernel, estou atualmente com kernels 2.6.38+ e 3, gostaria de instalar o kernel 2.6.32 no ubuntu 11.04 mas nao estou achando algum tutorial bom ai para fazer, alguem me ajuda ai.....
<hapy> queria fazer um downgrade do  kernel, estou atualmente com kernels 2.6.38+ e 3, gostaria de instalar o kernel 2.6.32 no ubuntu 11.04 mas nao estou achando algum tutorial bom ai para fazer, alguem me ajuda ai.....
<Cacique> olá '-'
<Cacique> menea mami menea mami '0'
<liphvf> alguem pode me ajudar?
<LACabeza> sobre?
<liphvf> bom..
<liphvf> recentimento instalei o ubuntu 11.04 em meu notebook
<liphvf> sem nenhum problema
<liphvf> so algumas problemas de drive sis mirage que nao tem para ubuntu
<liphvf> entao decidi pegar o notebook de minha namorada e instalar o ubuntu, ja que ele roda todos os drives automaticamente
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<liphvf> porem tudo que eu vou instalar aqui da dando erro
<liphvf> e isso ta me irritindo
<liphvf> exemplo
<liphvf> baixei o google chrome .deb 64bits
<liphvf> e ele nao instala
<liphvf> fala que tem pacos que eu nao to autorizado a utilizar
<sandrossv> liphvf: sudo spt-get install chromium
<liphvf> quando vou instalar o vlc pelo central de programas, ele  fala que eu nao posso fazer isso tambem
<sandrossv> apt-get*
<liphvf> sandrossv, o problema nao e so com o chrome e com tudo
<liphvf> desda de atualizar o sistema
<liphvf> ele me deu uma seria de pedencias para baixar
<liphvf> eu tive que baixar a lista de pendencia enerme pelo apt-get
<liphvf> ate para o suporte de idiomas da dando erro
<liphvf> ate parece que instalei o ubuntu errado
<liphvf> quando eu tento instalar o vlc pelo terminal ve o que acontece
<liphvf> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<liphvf>  vlc : Depende: vlc-nox (= 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3) mas não será instalado
<liphvf>        Depende: libsdl-image1.2 (>= 1.2.10) mas não é instalável
<liphvf>        Depende: libtar mas não é instalável
<liphvf>        Recomenda: vlc-plugin-notify (= 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3) mas não será instalado
<liphvf>        Recomenda: vlc-plugin-pulse (= 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3) mas não será instalado
<liphvf> E: Pacotes quebrados
<liphvf> isso esta dando com todos os programas que vou instalar ou atualizar
<liphvf> alguem tem alguma resposta, to meio que triste porque eu instalei o ubuntu conectado a internet ja para ele sair o mais atulizado possivel e minha internet e uma droga entao demoro 10horas para instalar
<liphvf> desculpa a insistencia alguem tem alguma resposta?
<sandrossv> liphvf: você mexeu no source.lst ?
<saaam> http_port ip:porta é nessa linha q eu defino o ip e porta do proxy no squid.conf ?
<Mendigo> alguem ai da uma ajuda? preciso ativar outra placa de video do pc pra usar 2 monitor... seria configurar os 2 monitores alguem sabe cm faço ?
<EduardeCalibal> Mendigo, basta configurar a opção twin alguma coisa que não lembro agora, isso no caso do xorg.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me dizer por que o processo gvfsd-metadata estaria usanto muito processador?  Eu nem sei o que ele faz...
<EduardeCalibal> Faz parte do pacote gvfsd.
<Geowany[work]> EduardeCalibal: gvfs é pra vc acessar sistemas de arquivos remotos
<EduardeCalibal> Outros acessarem ao meu sistema remotamente ou o meu sistema acessar outros sistemas remotamente?
<Geowany[work]> o seu sistema acessar outro
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...  Talvez o samba dependa dele
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou o ssh.
<Geowany[work]> por exemplo, se vc acessar um compartilhamento windows, ele fica montando la na sua home em um diretorio .gvfs
<Geowany[work]> EduardeCalibal: usa gnome?
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<Geowany[work]> se for, o nautilus depende dele
<EduardeCalibal> O Nautilus come recursos demais.
<EduardeCalibal> As vezes tenho vontade de trocar ele.
<Geowany[work]> por isso que eu uso o LXDE ao invés do gnome
<EduardeCalibal> Nesse momento estou com 38% do CPU preso neste processo.
<Geowany[work]> acesso sistemas de arquivos remoto através do gigolo com o pcmanfm (gerenciador de arquivos)
<EduardeCalibal> Estranho, depois que derrubei alguns pedaços do gvfsd agora o dbus-daemon esta a 40% do CPU.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que deve ser algum tipo de cache do sistema de arquivos que esta acontecendo aqui agora.
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<EduardeCalibal> A versão nova do gnome estava mais leve mas meu sistema esta muito "hibrido" para continuar estável.
<Geowany[work]> eu uso debian+lxde
<Geowany[work]> top - 09:20:12 up 2 days,  9:55,  5 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.00//Tasks: 127 total,   1 running, 126 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie//Cpu(s):  1.6%us,  1.5%sy,  0.0%ni, 96.9%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st//Mem:   2030792k total,  1976048k used,    54744k free,    89784k buffers//Swap:   975864k total,    11600k used,   964264k free,   744668k cached
<Geowany[work]> e é pq estou rodando winxp numa vm aqui
<Geowany[work]> =D
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver o meu a quantas anda.
<EduardeCalibal> top - 10:30:01 up 8 days, 13:14,  4 users,  load average: 1.80, 2.31, 2.35
<EduardeCalibal> Tasks: 176 total,   1 running, 174 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie
<EduardeCalibal> Cpu(s): 72.8%us,  5.3%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id, 21.3%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.7%si,  0.0%st
<EduardeCalibal> Mem:   2075460k total,  1910724k used,   164736k free,   306088k buffers
<EduardeCalibal> Swap:  4096564k total,   534960k used,  3561604k free,   142016k cached
<EduardeCalibal> Swap a 3.5GB livre, faz tempo que não via isso.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Maldito zombie...
<EduardeCalibal> Mendigo, o que falei sobre o twin parece que é uma opção que só vale se estiver usando o driver da nvidia.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho que tocar serviço...  Fui.  AFK
<Mendigo> EduardeCalibal: uma placa eh NVIDia TNT
<Mendigo> outra eh a onbord
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo que sei precisa ser tudo da nvidia.
<EduardeCalibal> Essa é para aquelas placas que tem mais de uma saida.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que deve ter opções genéricas mas a minha experiência foi só com placas da nvidia com mais de uma saída.
<EduardeCalibal> Se pesquisar vai encontrar, é um pedido bem comum.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<EduardeCalibal> Mendigo, agora recordei, quando detectadas elas seguiam funcionando automaticamente aqui.  Agora lembrei que já fiz isso com duas placas de vídeo diferentes.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a fonte começou a feder e tive que desmanchar a gambiarra.
<Mendigo> ahahaha
<EduardeCalibal> Nada de especial no xorg.conf, só que tinha que configurar os monitores, tinha um lance de identificar eles, algo que o xorg faz e que tive que aprender.
<EduardeCalibal> Senão o xorg se confundia sobre qual configuração iria para qual monitor.
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece que no aplicativo "monitores" consegue configurar também...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Mendigo> alguem ai tem ideia pq meus botoes da janela sumiram? Oo
<hapy> Mendigo: amigo, vai na central de programas e procure por mÚltiplas telas. é um gerenciador bem legal para quem utiliza 2 monitores
<Mendigo> hapy: vlw vou ver =]
<hapy> pessoal, preciso duma ajudinha
<gabezao> fale.
<hapy> alguns ja me falaram que o kernel 2.6.38+ esta com problemas de consumo excessivo de bateria, por isso estou querendo instalar um kernel mais antigo, ja q o kernel 3 tbm continua com o problema. Alguem poderia me ajudar na instalacao de um kernel mais antigo? como o kernel do ubuntu 10.04
<gabezao> hapy,
<gabezao> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hapy> valeu gabezao
<hapy> galera instalei o kernel 2.6.31 no ubuntu 11.04, atualizei o grub(update-grub), porém nao aparece o kernel que acabei de instalar
<hapy> alguem pode me ajuda
<sandrossv> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<sandrossv> :)
<LACabeza> xD
<LACabeza> Aew, alguém ai já implantou samba+ldap?
<hapy> nops
<hapy> LACabeza: talvez estes artigos lhe ajude, provavelmente vc ja viu eles..  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configuracao-simples-Samba-+-LDAP    http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-o-Samba-+-LDAP-no-Debian/
<LACabeza> sim... tava querendo apenas conversar com alguém que já instalou com sucesso
<hapy> hmm^^
<_BadBoy_> boa tarde gente
<_BadBoy_> que silencio
<_BadBoy_> :/
<_BadBoy_> parece que hoje tudo corre numa boa não tem ninguem reclamando de nada
<_BadBoy_> lol
<vibedigital> ninguem reclamando entao vou reclamar: o steve jobs deixou a apple
<vibedigital> LOL
<Pedronsso> Salve galera
<Srlinux> eu ja reclamei pa caraleo disso aew
<Srlinux> pow agora que comprei meu mac... e mais as acoes da apple cairam
<vibedigital> LOL
<gabezao> mas ja recuperaram Srlinux
<Srlinux> e ela era a empresa mais valiosa na bolsa ... mais que wallmart
<gabezao> =)
<Srlinux> masi que os bancos dos euross....
<Srlinux> ow
<Srlinux> =)
<lindomar> ola, TUDO BEM.
<lindomar> ALGUÉM PODE ME AJUDAR A CONFIGURAR O ZONEMINDER, SOU NOVO NO UBUNTU.
<sandrossv> lindomar: SABE O QUE É NETIQUETA ?
<lindomar> NÃO.
<sistematico> hehehe
<Thiag0> EAE pessoal que usa linuquis
<sistematico> lindomar: Escrever com CAPS LOCK ligado é o mesmo que "gritar"..
<lindomar> sim.
<sistematico> lindomar: Achou o Zoneminder em: http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<sistematico> lindomar: apt-cache search zoneminder
<lindomar> eu instalei aravés do synaptic
<sandrossv> Thiag0: acredito que todos aqui
<sistematico> lindomar: e?
<lindomar> depois como faço, para configurar
<sistematico> lindomar: http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Documentation#Installation_from_a_.deb
<sistematico> Acho que isso explica.
<sistematico> lindomar: Não sei se é isso, porque nunca usei esse app.
<_BadBoy_> quem me quer ajudar a instar o ArDrone no ubuntu pra eu sair voando a filmar no ar é que o negocio roda no meu iphone e no windows mas eu vi no yiutube que da pra rodar ele no ubuntu
<Fabio_Moreira> Pessoal boa noite
<Fabio_Moreira> estou com um problema aqui no meu trabalho
<Fabio_Moreira> eu utilizo um ip fisico
<Fabio_Moreira> estou baixando os arquivos em ftp mas o filezila ta dizendo que tem mais usuarios conectado
<hapy> _BadBoy_: esse tutorial aki pode te ajudar: http://www.danieljohnmoore.net/blog/?p=98
<Fabio_Moreira> estou sendo rackeado ja, como posso me protejer
<hapy> Fabio_Moreira: vc nao abriu no navegador o ftp, talvez seje isso
<Fabio_Moreira> nn
<Fabio_Moreira> é o seguinte.
<Fabio_Moreira> no meu trabalho tem um administrador de rede.
<Fabio_Moreira> tenho certeza que ele tenta baixar meus arquivos.
<hapy> hehe
<Fabio_Moreira> volte e meia acusa isso quando vou baixar os arquivos do ftp.
<Fabio_Moreira> foda né
<Fabio_Moreira> o carinha e puxa SACO DO CHEFE
<Fabio_Moreira> como posso me proteger galera.
<Fabio_Moreira> uso o file zilla
<hapy> mas o administrador da rede consegue acessar o servidor?
<Fabio_Moreira> ele deve ter feito uma rotina no servidor para baixar os arquivos. sei la.
<Fabio_Moreira> n porque coloquei fora
<hapy> pqp
<Fabio_Moreira> por isso ele pegar a senha pelo meu log  eu acho toda hora eu troco
<Fabio_Moreira> cara deve ter um jeito
<Fabio_Moreira> to ate pensando em comprar um moldem da vivo so para usar aqui
<Fabio_Moreira> kkkk
<Fabio_Moreira> me ajuda ai hapy
<Fabio_Moreira> uso linux ubuntu
<Fabio_Moreira> e mesmo assim o cara consegue fdapt
<Fabio_Moreira> é o mesmo ip
<Fabio_Moreira> que utilizo
<hapy> olha amigo, se o cara gerencia o servidor onde vc posta os arquivos... Ele tem acesso a tudo. uma opção é vc compacta os arquivos com senha...
<Fabio_Moreira> Olha so ele n gerencia meu servidor onde tenho os arquivos
<Fabio_Moreira> ele tenta pegar a senha no meu computador.
<Fabio_Moreira> mas o ip de acesso é o mesmo
<hapy> hmm
<Fabio_Moreira> entendeu.
<hapy> +/-
<hapy> pera ai
<Fabio_Moreira> Seguinte.
<hapy> nao entendi os ips
<hapy> diz q tem 2 ips iguais acessando o teu servidor?
<hapy> :/
<Fabio_Moreira> isso
<Fabio_Moreira> o filezilla avisa que tem 3 ips tentando acessar o servidor
<Fabio_Moreira> ftp , se eu acessar pelo ubuntu eu tenho mais seguyrança
<Fabio_Moreira> ?
<Fabio_Moreira> happy?
<hapy> tem mais seguranca doq windows, eu ja peguei senhazinha com o rkfree  pelo windows, e o antivirus nem acusava, mas assim,
<hapy> existem snifers de rede, como wireshark
<hapy> mas é dificil
<Fabio_Moreira> mas eu uso ubuntu
<hapy> vc consegue ver os IPs que querem acessar, eles sao IPs válidos ou nao?
<Fabio_Moreira> gostaria de saber como faço isso
<Fabio_Moreira> eu to vendido pois uso um ip fixo
<Fabio_Moreira> me diz uma coisa se eu usar um molder da vivo ele se fode né
<Fabio_Moreira> kkkk
<hapy> Fabio_Moreira: o wireshark vc nem sabe q tem alguem usando, ele capta tudo, TUDO MESMO. oq passa pela rede vc consegue ver, porem aparecem alguns pacotes de rede que sao criptografado, ja outros nao
<hapy> aham, pq ele nao consegue ver oq vc ta acessando
<Fabio_Moreira> humm
<hapy> se vc usa o modem da vivo, ele nao consegue capta, fica mais dificil
<Fabio_Moreira> eu uso mesmo ip da rede
<Fabio_Moreira> po ja tentei colocar o firewoll
<Fabio_Moreira> mas n adianta. volte e meia ele conseguenminha senha de ftp
<hapy> mas vc tem q configura o teu servidor ftp lá
<hapy> tem q melhorar a seguranca lá
<Fabio_Moreira> no meu provedor
<hapy> aham, ou
<hapy> tomar mais cuidado com a tua máquina
<Fabio_Moreira> po hapy me ajuda cara
<Fabio_Moreira> preciso saber quem esta fazendo isso para eu mata-lo
<hapy> talvez ele te manda um arquivo q por traz tem um keylogger
<Fabio_Moreira> hummm
<Fabio_Moreira> tipo no skayper ele consegue
<hapy> existem programas como camuflage, algo assim, vc poe virus em fotos, documentos de texto e o camarada q recebe nem percebe, pensa q ta abrindo uma foto e na verdade é um trojan
<Fabio_Moreira> po happy eu to usando ubuntu
<Fabio_Moreira> ja dificulta, eu sou leigo na rede.
<hapy> é ai ja fica mais dificil
<Fabio_Moreira> eu uso um ip fisico aqui no trabalho entao eu to vendido.
<hapy> toma cuidado se a area de trabalho remota está ativa na tua máquina
<Fabio_Moreira> mas mesmo assim os caras conseguem invadir meu ftp.]
<hapy> se vc nao acessa remotamente o teu pc, desativa isso
<Fabio_Moreira> eu acesso por wireless
<Fabio_Moreira> vc diz bluwtoof
<hapy> hmm
<Fabio_Moreira> mas mesmo assim é o mesmo ip
<hapy> nao, me refiro acesso remoto por vnc em sistema > preferencias >  área de trabalho remota
<Duka> ola pessoal.
<Duka> alguem pode ajudar?
<Fabio_Moreira> n n acesso por ai n vpn essas coisas
<Fabio_Moreira> cara me da um comando onde eu vejo quantas pessoas estao acessando ftp
<hapy> que raiva to com lag de 30 segundos
<Fabio_Moreira> como?
<hapy> meu irc ta com lag, demora pra receber as mensagens
<Fabio_Moreira> ha ta
<Fabio_Moreira> vc sabe um comando no ubuntu em que eu posso ver quem ta acessando ftp junto comigo?
<hapy> Fabio_Moreira: o comando é:    ftpwho     ele lista os usuarios logados no sistema ftp
<hapy> tem q ser pelo terminal
<hapy> no servidor fto
<hapy> *ftp
<Fabio_Moreira> no terminal so digito ele
<Duka> alguem pode ajudar?
<Duka> alguem pode ajudar com problema  ftp?
<Duka> Erro na pasta FTP O Windows não pode acessar essa pasta. Verifique se você digitou o nome do arquivo corretamente e tem permissão para acessar o local especificado. Detalhes: O computador está desconectado da rede
<mateuszenaide> boa noite
<Teclado> !puste
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'puste' not found
<Teclado> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<xGrind> Ctrl-Alt-Del; vc é foda kk
<xispirito>  __________________
<xispirito> < you sou is mine! >
<xispirito>  ------------------
<xispirito>    \         ,        ,
<xispirito>     \       /(        )`
<xispirito>      \      \ \___   / |
<xispirito>             /- _  `-/  '
<xispirito>            (/\/ \ \   /\
<xispirito>            / /   | `    \
<xispirito>            O O   ) /    |
<xispirito>            `-^--'`<     '
<xispirito>           (_.)  _  )   /
<xispirito>            `.___/`    /
<xispirito>              `-----' /
<xispirito> <----.     __ / __   \
<xispirito> <----|====O)))==) \) /====
<xispirito> <----'    `--' `.__,' \
<xispirito>              |        |
<xispirito>               \       /
<xispirito>         ______( (_  / \______
<xispirito>       ,'  ,-----'   |        \
<xispirito>       `--{__________)        \/
<sistematico> Putz, fazendo flood?!
 * peregrinator_six momento troll detected... 00
<sistematico> Não imaginei que ainda existia esse comportamento.
<xispirito> quem?
<sistematico> xispirito: Esse desenho aí atrasa a conexão de todo mundo, sabia?
<sistematico> xispirito: Lê o tópico.
<sistematico> xispirito: 0topic
<sistematico> xispirito: /topic
<xispirito> cruzes cara, que coisa mais xarope
<mibis_> ola galera boa noite
<mibis_> olha so venho de novo perdir ajuda alguem tem ai um nome ou um programa especifico para restaura hd
<mibis_> tipo um amigo meu passou um tal de regeneratyon hd porem nao encontrei
<mibis_> e tem o hd recovery porem nao achei um crack
<mibis_> q funfe
<mibis_> vamo la galera preciso de ajuda sei que aqui tem um monte de gente que estuda ciencia da computação
<mibis_> preciso de um programa capaz de recuperar meu hd
<mibis_> ele nao esta estralando porem corrompeu nao le
<mibis_> da erro e fica falando que precisa ser formaatdo
<sistematico> testdisk é excelente..
<sistematico> Sempre funcionou comigo.
<bugscrash> Pessoal, alguem utiliza o cisco lynkss wrt160n - Estou querendo saber como fazer dual wan com o firmware da rr-wrt linux.
<mibis_> sistematico: obrigado vou instalar e ver se me resolve
<mibis_> é que assim deo BO no meu Hd externo agora preciso resolver
<Psykhe> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<liphvf> exit
<HotBit> flood incomming
<HotBit> cade o Barna, o RenatoSilva ...: ?
<HotBit> FloodIncomming...FloodIncomming...FloodIncomming...FloodIncomming...
<xispirito> seu fanfarrão
<xispirito> opa, errei de sala
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-26
<Teclado> !peste
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'peste' not found
<Teclado> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Psykhe> http://pastebin.com.br ;)
<Duka> alguem poderia me ajudar a aumentar partiçao?
<Psykhe> qparted or other resize partition.
<Duka> Psykhe:é simples de usar?
<Teclado> !gparted instrução
<ubottu-br> Teclado: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Teclado> ubottu-br: esta precisando de alguem pra lotar seu banco de dados
<ubottu-br> Teclado: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
 * Teclado lol
<Duka> Psykhe:vlw
<Psykhe> tranquiliz!
<peregrinator_six> _BadBoy_, ?
<InvaderZim> quem é bao de formulas d eplanilhas?
 * Teclado vai procurar no google f e
<Teclado> ZNC: TERE
<Hugoo> Preciso de ajuda, alguém disposto?
<Hugoo> Preciso de ajuda, alguém disposto?
<Hugoo> Agamenon-Alsius
<Hugoo> Fabio_Moreira
<hapy> se puder lhe ajudar Hugoo
 * Teclado Buga-Buga (nao estou a falar do Portugues)
<gbs> esse gnome3
<gbs> ta muito doido
<gbs> meu unity deixou de funcionar e pulei pra ele (ubuntu 11.10)
<gbs> Curti. Quando usei, ano passado não estava tão legal assim
<Hugoo> gbs
<Hugoo> MANO
<Hugoo> Seguinte,
<Hugoo> to com um E-mac
<Hugoo> com ubuntu e com senha e usuário
<Hugoo> só q eu não sei o nome de usuário e senha, como eu faço para formatá-lo?
<Agamenon-Alsius> hugo
<Teclado> gbs: podes testar algo no unity? aperte alt+f2, busque por (terminal) vais localizar feche e repita novamente a janela traba? tambem?
<Teclado> *travar
<Hugoo> Agamenon-Alsius oi?
<Agamenon-Alsius> oi hugoo
<Hugoo> Agamenon-Alsius tudo bom?
<Agamenon-Alsius> tudo
<Hugoo> Agamenon-Alsius pode me dar um auxílio?
<Agamenon-Alsius> deixa eu ver se entendi hugoo
<Agamenon-Alsius> o e-mac não tem nenhuma entrada para dispositivo externo?
<Hugoo> cd
<Hugoo> pen
<Hugoo> isso?
<Agamenon-Alsius> sim
<Hugoo> tem sim
<Agamenon-Alsius> vc pode dar um boot pelo cd ou pelo pendrive em um sistema ubuntu live
<Hugoo> mas como eu mudo isso
<Hugoo> sendo q eu nao consigo acessar nda
<Hugoo> eu sou novo nesse lance de linux e tal
<Hugoo> cara to com o cd odo ubuntu no drive d cd do E-mac
<Hugoo> mas quando ele entra, carrega tudo e ja vai pra tela pedindo login
<Hugoo> e senha
<Hugoo> aí eu fico travado porque nao tem o que fazer
<Agamenon-Alsius> deve ter uma opção de boot hugoo
<Hugoo> aonde e como?
<Agamenon-Alsius> logo depois que ele liga a tela tenta apertar F2, F8 ou F12
<Hugoo> pera ai
<Hugoo> deixa eu ir la
<Agamenon-Alsius> são as opções mais comuns pra menu de boot
<gbs> Teclado|WORKS, meu unity bugou
<Hugoo> Agamenon-Alsius: ele fica numa tela preta
<gbs> nao ta abrindo e tal
<gbs> por isso q to de gnome3
<gbs> Hugoo, uai, mole
<gbs> entra pelo modo de administrador
<gbs> vai pra root
<Teclado|WORKS> gbs ah saquei
<gbs> tira o hash da senha do root do /etc/shadow
<gbs> e de outro user
<gbs> salva, reinicia, poe login e bate enter
<Agamenon-Alsius> ele não sabe a senha de root gbs
<gbs> nao precisa saber, ao entrar em modo recovery
<gbs> se nao foi setado, ele nao pede ;-)
<Agamenon-Alsius> oh, dessa eu não sabia :)
<gbs> ajuda ele ae
<Agamenon-Alsius> entendeu hugoo
<kasinsk> boa noite
<hapy> boa noiiteeeee
<hapy> BlackCherry: opa
<hapy> como faco para dar um clear nos estilos visuais, ou seja, eu quero voltar ao padrao meus atalhos de teclado e estilos visuais
<hapy> detalhe: nao uso compiz, somente o metacyti
<hapy> *metacity
<hapy> quem puder me ajudar ja agradeco antecipadamente
<idub> MacPro CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz @ 2.67GHz [SSE3/SSSE3/SSE4.1/x86_64/PAE/XD/VMX/EST/] L2: 6MB FSB: 1332MHz Temp 35 C RAM: 1.4GB/2.0GB swap: 49.55M/256.00M Disk: 517.32GB/838.45GB GPU: GeForce 8400 GS [256 MB/Stock] 1280x1024@60Hz OS: Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549) Kernel: 10.8.0 Arch: 64 Bit
<hapy> e.......
<BlackFlag> Boa noite! estou com um notebook com a placa de vídeo da SIS 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter, gostaria de saber alguma maneira de abaixar, o brilho da tela
<BlackFlag> Uso o Ubuntu 11.04 (havia esquecido de dizer)
<hapy> BlackFlag: talvez nao tens atalho nos botoes multimidia do teu note? no mais é isso, nao sei oq te dizer, só catando na web msmo no site do fabricante....Boa sorte e grande abraco
<BlackFlag> hapy, eu tenho o atalho com a tecla Fn, porém elas não funcionam
<hapy> faz o seguinte BlackFlag, vai em Sistema > preferencias > Gerenciamento de energia. Talvez funcione, lá tem o controle de brilho e gerencia da energia do teu note
<BlackFlag> Sim, no Debian aparece e não funciona, mas no Ubuntu nem aparece o controle de brilho
<BlackFlag> Eu tentei usar esse comando também "setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=60" mas não deu certo
<hapy> como reiniciar o painel do gnome
<hapy> ?
<BlackFlag> hapy, vc quer restaurar as configurações default?
<hapy> nao, so re‌iniciar mesmoa barra e tals, pois nao aparece um aplet que acabei de instalar..
<hapy> ja achei   pkill gnome-panel
<hapy> BlackFlag: ja instalou o kernel 3 talvez, eu instalei, mas gostaria de ouvir opinioes de outras pessoas tbm
<BlackFlag> hapy, não instalei
<hapy> hmm
<magnific> alguem sabe um comando simples pra instalar todos modulos perl ?
<warhead> alguém aqui já comprou no ebay?
<LACabeza> Bom dia
<giusef> Oi! há alguem aquí do Rio de Janeiro? :)
<hapy> boa tarde
<hapy> alguém já fez um servidor IPV6, onde recebe a internet com IPV4, faz o NAT e na saída para a LAN o ip seria na versao 6(IPV6), um amigo meu fez um tcc disso no slackware, mas nao tenho aki, alguem poderia me indicar um site/programa que ajudasse nesse caso
<hapy> alguém já fez um servidor IPV6, onde recebe a internet com IPV4, faz o NAT e na saída para a LAN o ip seria na versao 6(IPV6), um amigo meu fez um tcc disso no slackware, mas nao tenho aki, alguem poderia me indicar um site/programa que ajudasse nesse caso
<Mendigo> alguem pode da um ajuda?
<Mendigo> os botoes das janelas sumiram!
<Mendigo> tipo Maximizar, minimizar e fechar nao existe mais Oo alguem sabe cm arrumo isso?
<aleuck> Mendigo: tem certeza q  eles nao trocaram de lad da janela?
<Mendigo> aleuck: cm asim?
<Mendigo> assim*
<aleuck> no windws os botoes de fechar, etc ficam na direita
<aleuck> no ubuntu ficam na esquerda
<Mendigo> aleuck: ai ai assim me ofende
<Mendigo> ahahahaha
<Mendigo> nao tem msm
<Mendigo> eles sumiram
<Mendigo> eu sei ele ficava do lado esquerdo mais agora nao tao em lugar nenhum
<aleuck> aperta Meta (botaum do windows) e digita Aparencia
<aleuck> vê se consegue recuperar por lá
<Mendigo> ja tentei
<Mendigo> nao foi
<aleuck> da uma olhada nasconfigurações do compiz
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, qual ubuntu...?!
<peregrinator_six> 11.04...?!
<Mendigo> aleuck: to usando gnome classico
<Mendigo> sim
<Mendigo> eu atualizei ele e sumiu qndo reiniciei
<peregrinator_six> tudo normal, esse troço só buga...
<peregrinator_six> fede que doi...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Mendigo> =x
<Mendigo> 10 ta melhor?
<peregrinator_six> por isso me mandei dele...
<peregrinator_six> com certeza, até o que eu to agora tá muit melhor!
<Mendigo> peregrinator_six: ta usando ql?
<peregrinator_six> 10.04.3
<aleuck> nah eu to me dando bem com o unity
<aleuck> se eu quizesse ficar customizand nunca usaria gnome ou derivado
<peregrinator_six> aleuck, pelo contrario, eu customizo e gosto muito do gnome e não troco ele por nenhum outro!
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, tava com esse aqui a mais de um mes atras... http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Designerofstyle.jpg
<aleuck> gnome e customização vao virar antonimos
<aleuck> desculpa mas é verdade
<peregrinator_six> aleuck, unity mais customização vão virar antonimos, desculpa mas é verdade!
<aleuck> eu uso unity pq eu nao customizo
<aleuck> o unity roda por cima do gnome
<aleuck> se nao sabe
<peregrinator_six> aleuck, você é um, eu sou outro e o ubuntu é um produto que não é feito só pra nos dois! ;)
<aleuck> nao discutindo isso .-.
<aleuck> ubuntu depende do gnome
<aleuck> gnome ta mudando a politica pra esconder cada vez mais as configurações
<peregrinator_six> aleuck, ubuntu roda sobre o gnome shell
<aleuck> ubuntu funciona sem gnome u.u
<aleuck> ubuntu roda o gnome shell
<aleuck> e nao o contrário
<aleuck> estuda antes de falar
<aleuck> u.u
<peregrinator_six> aleuck, ele não depende do gnome ele depende é do Debian
<aleuck> o untity depende do gnome
<aleuck> foi o que eu quiz dizer
<peregrinator_six> aleuck, beelza, se você sabe mais que eu tranquilo, resolva o problema do mundo sozinho, boa sorte, qando conseguir estarei aqui esperando pra você vir me expulsar dessa bosta! ;)
<aleuck> e unity é  gerenciador de janelas padrão do ubuntu 11.04 e vai ser o dos proximos
<aleuck> olha vc ta brigand sozinho
<Mendigo> peregrinator_six: o unity nao usa o fusion pros efeitos?
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, sim
<aleuck> ele usa o compiz
<Mendigo> tanto q no fusion tem o plug
<peregrinator_six> tem que instalar o ccsm
<aleuck> sim
<Mendigo> humm
<peregrinator_six> aleuck, to brigando com ninguem doidinho! ;)
<LACabeza> cara, tenho tido muitos problemas com o unity
<LACabeza> se eu não gostasse tando da interface dele, voltaria pro 10.10 imediatamente
<peregrinator_six> LACabeza, normal, tá muito cru ainda, mas tá melhorando! :)
<Mendigo> eu nao gostei do unity
<Mendigo> prefiro gnome antigo
<LACabeza> pq é só abrir vários programas que ele trava... não os programas, o unity
<Mendigo> pode ser por costume tb
<peregrinator_six> LACabeza, também gostei muito, o ambinete é bem dinamico e deixa as coisas na sua mãe, bem interessante o conceito! :)
<peregrinator_six> *mão...
<Mendigo> ta entao... alguem sabe oq pode ser?
<Mendigo> o meu problema
<LACabeza> peregrinator_six, sim, eu sei... e não comparo ele com nenhum dos outros por causa da idade dele...
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, sim, é o ubuntu 11.04
<aleuck> eu estava falando do gnome 3.0
<LACabeza> mas ainda assim, a ideia do linux é ser estável... não é legal viver com alguns bugs assim xD
<peregrinator_six> LACabeza, ele é velho, não nasceu hoje não, não se esqueça... ;)
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, ajuda ai mano!
<peregrinator_six> LACabeza, alguns foi muita generosidade de sua parte, não foi não...?! :P
<LACabeza> auehuaeh
<Mendigo> peregrinator_six: http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/673/capturadetelaf.png
<Mendigo> aleuck: http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/673/capturadetelaf.png
<LACabeza> não... na verdade tenho tido apenas um tipo de bug...
<Mendigo> ai cm fica
<LACabeza> que dá se eu abrir muitas coisas
<LACabeza> dae trava tudo
<LACabeza> no unity
<LACabeza> pq o som continua normal, outros processos normais
<LACabeza> fora isso, to bem satisfeito
<peregrinator_six> usando mac pirata safado...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrrs
<aleuck> Mendigo: vc tbm usa Irssi :D
<Mendigo> aleuck: sim sim
<Mendigo> depois q montei o script pra ele me notificar qndo mandao msg pra mim
<Mendigo> eu so to usando ele
<aleuck> eu uso ele pra msn tbm
<aleuck> xD
<Mendigo> tem cm?
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Jap%C3%A3oTradi%C3%A7%C3%A3oemodernidadenamedida.jpg
<aleuck> sim, com o bitlbee
<aleuck> ele transforma teu msn num servidor de irc
<Mendigo> vou pesquisar
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, apareceu ainda não...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui estou...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<aleuck> Mendigo: ja tentou reiniciar o x.org
<Mendigo> ja
<Mendigo> aleuck: tem algum tutorial pra configurar isso?
<s0n3c40> comprei um notebook novo, como fazer pra transferir tudo
<s0n3c40> não queria começar no zero, tenho muitos aplicativos instlados
<s0n3c40> tem como?
<astor> Boa tarde pessoal
<BlackFlag> Boa tarde! Estou com o Debian 6.0.1 em um notebook com placa de vídeo SIS 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter, e quero saber como faço para diminuir o brilho da tela.  Já tentei esse comando "setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=60", mas não deu certo; no gerenciador de energia tem o controle, mas não funciona; e quando eu tiro o cabo de alimentação de energia, o brilho reduz, mas não o tanto que eu queria; no Ubuntu não reduz de modo algum
<HotBit>                            
<HotBit> |__   __  _|_  |__  o _|_
<HotBit> |  ) (__)  |_, |__) |  |_,
<HotBit>                            
<Mendigo> como faço pra um arquivo nao retornar uma saida? exp: echo "AAA" >>&/bin/null ?
<Mendigo> alguem sabe cm eh?
<gabezao> Mendigo, echo "aaa" >> /dev/null
<Mendigo> gabezao: vlw vou ver aki
<FernandoBasso> echo 'not' 1> /dev/null
<FernandoBasso> gabezao: O que é >> ?
<Mendigo> a saida vai pra isso
<FernandoBasso> Eu vi que funciona, mas qual é a moral da história?
<Mendigo> tipo locate passwd > a.log
<Mendigo> cria o arquivo
<gabezao> FernandoBasso, > nao incrementa
<gabezao> >> incremental
<gabezao> no caso nao precisa de incremental
<Mendigo> isso q tava achando cm dizer ahahah
<gabezao> mas é costume meu.
<BlackFlag> Boa tarde! Estou com o Ubuntu 11.04 em um notebook com placa de vídeo SIS 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter, e quero saber como faço para diminuir o brilho da tela.  Já tentei esse comando "setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=60", mas não deu certo; no gerenciador de energia tem o controle, mas não funciona; e quando eu tiro o cabo de alimentação de energia no Debian 6.0.1, o brilho reduz, mas não o tanto que eu queria; no Ubuntu não reduz de modo algum
<FernandoBasso> echo 'not' > /dev/null também manda pro buraco negro.
<FernandoBasso> Ah, sim do >> pra ir pro fim do arquivo eu sabia, só não entendi por que mandar pro fim (>>) do /dev/null.
<BlackFlag> corrigindo, o endereço do comando foi 01:00.0
<gabezao> como eu disse, é costume meu
<gabezao> 0_o
<gabezao> oheahoeahoea
<FernandoBasso> BlackFlag: Fora o fato de que video sis é problemático no linux, eu não sei o que dizer. Sorry.
<BlackFlag> Eu sei, SIS é uma merda, mas creio que há um modo de reduzir o brilho, porque quando tiro o cabo de força no Debian, o brilho reduz sensivelmente, mas continua incomodamente forte, portanto sei que tem como reduzir de alguma maneira
<FernandoBasso> Sim, eu concordo que dever ter uma maneira sim.
<Duka> ola pessoal!
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer se tem como aumentar a partição do OS?
<FernandoBasso> Dá pra usar o livecd, abrir o gparted e *redimensionar* a partição.
<FernandoBasso> Mas é demorado, e perigoso.
<Duka> tem com o livecd mas nao da pra aumentar
<Duka> so diminuir
<FernandoBasso> Hmm. Não sabia.
<FernandoBasso> Não é por que não tem mais espaço livre pra poder aumentar uma partição específica?
<Duka> <FernandoBasso>: tinha espaço nao alocado e nao consegui aumantar
<Duka> <FernandoBasso>: pode ate ter como mas eu nao consegui
<FernandoBasso> Duka: Digita Fer e dá tab. Não precisa copiar e colar o meu nickname.
<FernandoBasso> Duka: Eu não tenho como testar isso agora pra ver se é isso mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> E talvez não dê mesmo.
<Duka> FernandoBasso, mesmo se for em outra partiçao que nao seja do OS, so consegui diminuir
<Duka> FernandoBasso, se eu copiar a partiçao que esta o OS para outra partiçao com mais espaço como faço pra iniciar por ela?
<FernandoBasso> É complicado esse processo. Teria que editar o grub. Não estudei como se faz isso no novo grub ainda.
<FernandoBasso> http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=194
<Duka> FernandoBasso, so atualizar o grub nao resolve neh?ele nao reconhece que tem 2 OS para iniciar?
<FernandoBasso> Não sei. Acho que tem um update-grub ou algo assim que faz o trabalho. Mas não tenho certeza.
<Duka> FernandoBasso, ok, vou tentar
<Mendigo> alguem sabe onde acho o pacote glib ?
<Mendigo> na verdade preciso do libglib2-dev
<gabezao> no apt-get :P
<Mendigo> gabezao: primeira coisa q fiz =P heheh e nao achei
<gabezao> Mendigo, vc fez como? pesquisou ou chutou o nome do pacote?
<gabezao> apt-cache search glib2
<Mendigo> gabezao: vlw achei... =} o comando q tava usando era errado =]
<gabezao> mas tu nao me respondeu Mendigo
<gabezao> :p
<Mendigo> eu tinha procurado apt-get install *glib*2
<gabezao> entendi Mendigo
<Mendigo> gabezao: eu nao conhecia o apt-cache search
<Mendigo> =]
<Adiumy> gabezao, o/
 * gabezao passa a rola em Adiumy 
 * Adiumy gosta
<Adiumy> gabezao, vai nem levar pra jantar não é?
<gabezao> jantar você.
<gabezao> IEAHOEAHOAEHOAE
<Adiumy> aí é a sobremesa
<gabezao> eae mano
<gabezao> ta menos dopado?
<Adiumy> um pouco
<Adiumy> grog ainda
<fratello> boa tarde!!!
<fratello> alguém aqui tem problemas com o skype no ubuntu? No meu o microfone não funciona
<paladinn> seu microfone nao funciona só no skype ?
<fratello> paladinn, na verdade não funciona nem nos testes de configuracão nas preferências de som
<paladinn> então o problema não é com o skype
<paladinn> o mic funciona ?
<fratello> tá sim
<paladinn> sai som ?
<paladinn> se nao funciona nas preferencias de som
<fratello> em outras máquinas sim
<paladinn> deve ta desabilitado a saida
<paladinn> mic
<fratello> você sabe onde eu habilito?
<fratello> nas preferências do som, na aba input aparece somente um Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<Mendigo> aleuck: aew arrumei... meu script agora pega tb o bitlbee
<Mendigo> agora notifica tudo =P
<aleuck> Mendigo: =D
<l88os> alguem poderia me ajudar? com uma configuração de placa de captura?
<aleuck> Mendigo: esse script é pra usar a notificação do gtk?
<l88os> alguem usa o programa TVtime?
<Mendigo> aleuck: uso isso aki: notify-send
<l88os> tem noção de como faço para esse programa funcionar com minha placa de captura?
<l88os> comece outro programa que faça a mesma coisa?
<aleuck> l88os: ta usando pulse?
<l88os> não sei oq é isso..
<l88os> vai ter que explicar melhor.
<aleuck> l88os: é captura de audio isso?
<Mendigo> aleuck: http://www.missais.com.br/Captura_de_tela.png
<Mendigo> aew se quiser baixar -> http://www.missais.com.br/brkNotify.tar.gz
<l88os> placa de captura de TV, para assistir tv no pc.
<l88os> a placa vem com um programa que funciona só no windows.
<aleuck> Mendigo: tem como compartilhar o script?
<aleuck> l88os: procura no google o modelo da placa
<l88os> o modelo é Encore ENLTV-FM3, já tentei tanta coisa que você nem imagina..
<Mendigo> aleuck: ta ai pra qm quiser
<l88os> alguem sabe configurar o wine?
<LACabeza> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Mendigo> aleuck: compartilhar cm assim?
<Mendigo> ou nao entendi
<aleuck> Mendigo: vc não alterou ele para funcionar com bitlbee?
<l88os> depois que eu instala um programa pelo wine você sabe onde tenho que ir para executalo?
<Mendigo> aleuck: nao preciso... eu so mudei uma coisa e funfo tudo
<gabezao> l88os, cd ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Mendigo> tanto pra irssi qnto para o bitlbee
<l88os> como faço para chegar nesso local?
<l88os> nesse*
<aleuck> Mendigo: o que vc mudou?
<gabezao> ??
<gabezao> no terminal digita isso l88os
<gabezao> =)
<gabezao> ou se você nao sabe mexer no terminal...
<Mendigo> aleuck: na verdade eu arrumei o erro q ficava mostrando na minha tela
<Mendigo> so mudei onde ele mostra
<gabezao> nautiulus ~/.wine/drive_c/
<gabezao> naitulus*
<aleuck> ah
<aleuck> .-.
<Mendigo> exp DISPLAY=:0 notify-send......
<aleuck> Mendigo: esse script nao vai dar certo pra mim XD
<Mendigo> por?
<aleuck> Mendigo: eu acesso o irssi por SSH, pq ele ta instalado num home server
<l88os> achando o programa como faço para executa-lo?
<Mendigo> aleuck: blz msm assim tem cm executar
<Mendigo> veja so vc ta usando irssi local ou server?
<gabezao> l88os, clica com o outro botão nele
<gabezao> executar via wine...
<gabezao> ou se for no terminal
<gabezao> wine nome.exe
<Mendigo> se for remoto o irssi vc tem q fazer o plug acessar via ssh no seu linux
<Mendigo> e ai executar o notufy
<Mendigo> ai funciona igual
<aleuck> Mendigo: o irssi ta instalado num debian server q eu acesso por SSH, e deixo o irssi rodando no screen
<Mendigo> hmmm
<l88os> apareceu isso wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\ENLTV-FM3.exe"
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer como faço para mover ou copiar  virtualbox pra outra partiçao de forma que continue funcionando, se é que isso é possivel
<gabezao> l88os, o erro ja diz tudo.
<gabezao> ;p
<Mendigo> cannot find
<l88os> então não vai funcionar mesmo?
<Mendigo> l88os: tem q colocar o arquivo la
<Duka> ou como instalar em outra partiçao?
<Mendigo> ele nao ta achando
<Mendigo> l88os: tenta ver se acha o arquivo e coloca la, ou se o arquivo existe em algum lugar
<l88os> ele esta em arquivos e programa
<l88os> qual é a linha de codigo para ele achar lá no arquivos e programas?
<Mendigo> l88os: entao copie ele pro endereço que ele ta procurando Oo
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer como faço para mover ou copiar  virtualbox pra outra partiçao de forma que continue funcionando, se é que isso é possivel ou como instalar em outra partiçao?
<l88os> o lugar é esse: "/home/Usuario/.wine/drive_c/Arquivos de programas/ENLTV-FM3"
<Mendigo> entao copia pra "C:\\windows\\system32\
<l88os> erro um pouco maior:
<l88os> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\ENLTV-FM3.exe"
<l88os> convidado@igor-G31M-S2L:~$ wine C:\\windows\\system32\\ENLTV-FM3\\ENLTV-FM3.exe
<l88os> err:module:import_dll Library ksproxy.ax (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\ENLTV-FM3\\ENLTV-FM3.exe") not found
<l88os> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\system32\\ENLTV-FM3\\ENLTV-FM3.exe" failed, status c0000135
<Mendigo> aleuck: man pra vc teria q usar algo tipo assim
<Mendigo> ssh -X digo@192.168.0.212 'DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "SSH" "MENSAGEM DE AVISO" -i "/usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/48/xfce4-appfinder.svg"'
<Mendigo> pso muda pra conectar no seu pc ai notifica vc
<aleuck> Mendigo: eu to sempre trocando de pc, por isso q deixo ele rodando nos servidor .-.
<Mendigo> humm
<Mendigo> faz notificar em todos ahahaha
<Mendigo> bom vo nessa
<Mendigo> flw pra vc
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer como faço para mover ou copiar  virtualbox pra outra partiçao de forma que continue funcionando, se é que isso é possivel ou como instalar em outra partiçao?
<l88os> aleuck doque eu preciso agora?
<l88os> err:module:import_dll Library ksproxy.ax (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\ENLTV-FM3\\ENLTV-FM3.exe") not found
<l88os> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\system32\\ENLTV-FM3\\ENLTV-FM3.exe" failed, status c0000135
<aleuck> l88os: eu nao sei eu nao uso o wine
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer como faço para mover ou copiar  virtualbox pra outra partiçao de forma que continue funcionando, se é que isso é possivel ou como instalar em outra partiçao?
<l88os> quando eu instalo um programa no wine ele deveria ficar acessível de uma forma simples.
<Duka> l88os, uso virtualbox com winxp roda melhor do que em minha maquina fisica
<aleuck> Zzarkc-20: /etc/sudoershttp://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/ubuntu-placa/1133627/
<l88os> Duka continue falando..
<l88os> Duka: não entendi oq você quer dizer.
<Duka> l88os, por que vc quer usar wine?
<l88os> ele serve para emular programas que funcionam só no windows.
<l88os> não quero o sistema todo só um programa
<Duka> l88os, entao a virtualbox roda bem em minha maquina com 2gb de ram
<l88os> que bom para você mais para mim não serve.
<Duka> l88os, sou novato com linux e aprendendo, desculpa cara por tenta te ajudar
<l88os> não esquenta
<l88os> também sou novo
<l88os> tenho muito o que aprender
<Duka> l88os, vlw
<l88os> cara meu Ubuntu está todo bugado
<l88os> atualizei ontem ele ficou estranho
<Duka> l88os, mas por que nao serve uma maquina virtual?
<l88os> odeio o windows, queria somente usar minha placa de captura, mas não consigo usar pelo TVtime e queria emular o aplicativo do windows no Wine para tentar usar.
<Duka> l88os, por que nao poderia ser pela virtualbox?
<l88os> ai teria que entrar no sistema virtual. e entrar no programa
<l88os> costuma fazer muitas coisas ao mesmo tempo: tipo mexer na internet assistindo.. ai ia ficar muito complicado
<l88os> vou reiniciar o pc para testar um negócio
<Duka> l88os, cara teria que testar ae, mas minha maquina fisica nao é muito boa é abro 2 maquina virtual roda bm, nao trava
<Duka> l88os, mas nao custa fazer o teste se rodar legal melhor senao so remover tudo
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer como faço para mover ou copiar  virtualbox pra outra partiçao de forma que continue funcionando, se é que isso é possivel ou como instalar em outra partiçao?
<l88os> tentei reportar um erro e me veio a seguinte mensagem
<l88os> o problema não pode ser relatado Este não é um pacote genuíno.
<l88os> o que devo fazer?
<l88os> alias meu gerenciador de login ainda está com aquela aparecencia feia.mesmo eu atualizando o sistema, tenho que ativar alguma coisa para ele mudar?
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer como instalar ao programas escolher a partiçao?
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer como ao instalar programas escolher a partiçao?
<l88os> Duka: como assim?
<Duka> l88os, ex: no winxp escolhia a pasta e a partiçao do hd onde ia instalar?
<Duka> l88os, nao sei se é possivel isso no linux
<l88os> e você quer fazer isso no Linux porque?
<Duka> l88os, por que a partiçao onde esta o OS tem pouco espaço, ae instalei a virutal box e nela tenho winxp deixei e nao tem mais espaço
<Duka> l88os, por que a partiçao onde esta o OS tem pouco espaço, ae instalei a virutal box e nela tenho winxp e nao tem mais espaço
<l88os> ahhh.. acredito se você tiver somente uma partição ext4 acho que não dá.
<l88os> mais tenta colocar mais espaço nela redimencionando o HD.
<Duka> l88os, nao consegui aumentar a partiçao somente diminuir
<l88os> você está usando o sistema em dual-boot?
<Duka> l88os, estava mas so tenho o ubuntu no momento
<l88os> me fala quais são suas partiçoes.
<Duka> l88os,?
<l88os> o tamanho e o formato
<Duka> l88os, tipo ex: etx4....?
<l88os> sim
<l88os> qual o tamanho dela
<l88os> ?
<Duka> l88os, tem uma com 25gb onde esta o os etx4 e outra com 50gb etx4 vazia
<Duka> *OS*
<l88os> e se você excluir essa outra e redimencionar a de 25.
<Duka> l88os, ja tentei com o livecd, mas nao sei se é opossivel aumentar
<Duka> l88os, consegui diminuir somente
<l88os> você tem que ter espaço disponivel...ou seja diminuir uma e aumentar outra...
<l88os> tenta excluir a de 50GB e aumenta na de 25GB
<l88os> ou diminuir a 50GB
<Duka> l88os, ja exlui mas nao tem como aumentar
<l88os> ou então diminue a partição do WinXP no virtualBox
<l88os> você não vai precisar de tanto espaço
<Duka> l88os, ps, vou ver oq faço aqui
<l88os> blz tenta ai
<l88os> alias cuidado com seus arquivos
<l88os> você tem que fazer BKP
<liphvf> oioii
<liphvf> tudo bom pessoal
<liphvf> eu queria fazer uma pergunta sobre o gnome e unity? qual as vantagens e desvangas dos 2? o unity e muito pesado?
<Andre_Gondim> liphvf, o unity é algo que rode em cima do gnome, não é algo paralelo
<liphvf> andre_godim: me falaram que o ubuntu apartir da proxima versao vai abandonar o gnome e ficar so com o visual unity
<liphvf> entao ja que ele roda em cima do gnome isso e boato?
<liphvf> obrigado pela atenção
<liphvf> vou ter que ir
<liphvf> abração
<Andre_Gondim> sim
<Andre_Gondim> ops,
<l88os> alguem sabe o codigo para abrir a pasta do wine
<l88os> pelo nautilus
<hapy> como verificar e corrigir bad blocks no hd
<barna> Boa noite!
 * ZNC See Good
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-27
<l88os> preciso instalar o drive da placa de captura Encore ENLTV-FM3
<l88os> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ZNC> l88os, ja vi varios links no google mas nunca tive o privilegio de instalar uma porque nunca senti necessidade de ter uma ^^
<l88os> recebi a mensagem de erro : FATAL: Module tuner is in use.
<l88os> como façopara resolver?
<xispirito> tem nada a ser resolvido l88os, esta mensagem diz que o módulo que você tentou carregar, já está na memória
<l88os> como faço para tirar ele da memória?
<l88os> você fez atualização hoje?
<xispirito> l88os, eu não uso Ubuntu, desculpe =)
<ZNC> nem eu uso ubuntu ninguem usa ubuntu :-( deu pra entender isso ^^
<ZNC> iai xispirito
<xispirito> oi ZNC
<xispirito> passou a tpm?
<ZNC> ?
<xispirito> eaaauhahu
<l88os> como faço para limpar esse modulo da memória?
<xispirito> modunload, é isso se não me engano
<xispirito> moddel
<xispirito> me esqueçi
<xispirito> é por ae =)
<ZNC> xispirito, ficou maluco da vida perdeu o amor da sua vida/
<l88os> me passe o comando certo
<xispirito> l88os, eu não to no Linux
<xispirito> ZNC, que paop é esse?
<xispirito> #papo
<l88os> estranho
<tarzan_> boa noite pessoal! Apaguei sem querer um repositório do Ubuntu 10.04 e agora as atualizações dele sempre falham. Como recupero esse repositório?
<tarzan_> o erro que aparece:
<tarzan_> Erro GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783Falhou ao buscar cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100429)/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Por favor, use o apt-cdrom para fazer com que este CD-ROM seja reconhecido pelo APT. O apt-get update não pode ser usado para adicionar novos CD-RO
<tarzan_> Ms
<tarzan_> Falhou ao buscar cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100429)/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Por favor, use o apt-cdrom para fazer com que este CD-ROM seja reconhecido pelo APT. O apt-get update não pode ser usado para adicionar novos CD-ROMs
<tarzan_> Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/ilap/lwp/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<tarzan_> Alguns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar.
<ZNC> oh my good
<ZNC> ainda isto por aqui
<ZNC> acho que o topic esta muito grande Andre_Gondim talvez se reduzir apenas ao ultil torne agradavel
<ZNC> | Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste |
<tarzan_> vi pessoas tirando dúvidas
<tarzan_> pensei que era pra isso
<tarzan_> sry
<ZNC> o usuario coloca no paste e o bot solta uma linha enorme ai desanda tudo Andre_Gondim
<ZNC> tarzan_ é o 3 linhas
<Andre_Gondim> ZNC, vou ver com o Ayrton que é responsável pelo bot
<ZNC> pena nao usar ubuntu se usa-se colaria o repo tarzan_
<ZNC> Andre_Gondim, pois é falei a vc porque nao vejo ele :-D
<ZNC> no comando !paste tem tres coisa a pessoa fica pinel so de ler
<ZNC> texto, imagens, aplicativo pro paste
<ZNC> alguem esteje usando ubuntu pode estar colando o repo pro tarzan_ ?
<ZNC> sera que existe alguem ou sao tudo d p
<ZNC> hahaha
<ZNC> tarzan_, qual versao vc usa? vou baixar e copiar pra vc
<ZNC> baixar a .iso rodar na vbox e copiar
<ZNC> tarzan_, ?
<tarzan_> oi, tava em outro canal
<ZNC> so responda
<ZNC> qual versao vc usa?
<tarzan_> ubuntu 10.04
<ZNC> ok espere
<ZNC> a cara baixar a 10.04 ja erra
<ZNC> nao seria 11.04?
<tarzan_> rs
<tarzan_> nope
<slac> 11.04 eu tenho
<ZNC> tarzan_, ok espere
<tarzan_> nao curti usar o unity
<ZNC> vou pegar no not velho se nao me engano ia doar pra alguem com esta versao ai
<ZNC> momento
<slac> tarzan_, pq?
<tarzan_> nao achei pratico
<slac> hum
<slac> usa ele estilo antigo
<tarzan_> e tb nao da pra mudar
<tarzan_> aparencia, comportamento...
<tarzan_> nao dava
<slac> na tela de login seleciona o estilo antigo do gnome
<ZNC> tarzan_, http://ubuntu.com/675666
<ZNC> sabe alterar né?
<tarzan_> s
<ZNC> entao perfeito
<ZNC> veja se vai funcionar
<tarzan_> na vdd
<ZNC> not ja esta algum tempo parado nao sei se os repos estao ok
<tarzan_> pensei que era adicionar em canais de software
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> entao faz assim
<ZNC> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ZNC> nano = editor de texto via terminal
<ZNC> use o editor simples que vc quiser
<tarzan_> vc diz pra eu colar deb nano /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ZNC> ja imagina que tem que rodar via root
<ZNC> nao
<tarzan_> e deb-src nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ZNC> vamos por sequencia
<ZNC> 1° abrir o terminal
<ZNC> 2° sudo su
<ZNC> 3° rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list
<tarzan_> eu to com ele aberto
<tarzan_> pode falar
<ZNC> 4° nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ZNC> passo 1 2 3 e 4
<ZNC> depois apt-get update
 * ZNC oh ainda se alembra o apt-get
<tarzan_> nao cara
<ZNC> ñ?
<tarzan_> vc nao esta me dizendo para alterar o sources.list?
<ZNC> nao diz nao pence nada
<ZNC> apenas segue os passos
<ZNC> que vai resolver o problema pra add os repo
<tarzan_> apt-get update nao rola
<ZNC> sem perguntas
<tarzan_> pq nao tem o repositorio meu amigo
<ZNC> faça depois fala
<ZNC> tarzan_, nao importa apenas siga que vai dar certo
<tarzan_> ok
<ZNC> :-D
<tarzan_> entao?
<ZNC> ja fez?
<tarzan_> sim
<tarzan_> da o msm erro
<ZNC> pegou o que esta no paste e colocou no sources.list?
<ZNC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675666/
<tarzan_> desculpa, nao entendi essa parte
<ZNC> faltou o paste na url q te passei
<ZNC> ok novamente
<tarzan_> eu colo so http://www.ubuntu.com/675666 no sources.list?
<ZNC> abra o source.list quando abrir me diz
<tarzan_> to com ele aberto
<ZNC> tarzan_, faltou o paste ja mandei outra url pra vc
<ZNC> beleza
<ZNC> abre essa http://paste.ubuntu.com/675666/
<ZNC> marca o texto e cola no terminal
<ZNC> botao direito > colar
<ZNC> ja fez isso?
<ZNC> quando fizer,
<ZNC> vc aperta ctrl+o
<ZNC> depois s ou y caso use ptbr seja s se nao é y mas o proprio editor ira lhe informar, depois ctrl+x e manda o apt-get dar um update
<tarzan_> ctrl+o nao deu nd
<ZNC> veja no rodape
<tarzan_> ainda no nano vc diz
<ZNC> sim
<tarzan_> pergunta o nome do arquivo e salva msm
<tarzan_> nao pergunta nd
<ZNC> da enter
<ZNC> conseguiu?
<tarzan_> nao
<tarzan_> deu tipo 'URL' nao e conhecido
<tarzan_> URL=http://paste.ubuntu.com/675666/
<ZNC> atualiza essa porcaria po
<ZNC> veja http://paste.ubuntu.com/675666/
<ZNC> acabei de copiar do ff
<ZNC> ja falei muito boa sorte
 * ZNC abusou da paciencia
<tarzan_> sry guys, obrigado pela atenção ZNC
 * xispirito achou uma ferradura no canto ali
<ZNC> onde tem uma tem outras e muitas outras
<xispirito> será que é sorte?
<Maninho> se a dela nao for a minha é
 * Maninho relincha
<xispirito> hueueauheauh
<Maninho> hehehehe
<xispirito> joao_adventure, heahuehuaeauhae
<xispirito> muito engraçado o nick
 * Maninho acha parecer propaganda da fiat
<xispirito> me lembra jojo's bizarre adventure
<xispirito> um game muito tosco das antigas
 * Maninho novo viat xispirito adventure versao 1.0
<Maninho> opa fiat
<xispirito> a caixinha?
<xispirito> é o novo 147
<Maninho> huHUHUHuh
<joao_adventure> rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite. Alguem aqui usando o quessel poderia me ajudar...?!
 * joao_adventure acha que seu nome deixa claro sua vocações aventureiras.
<xispirito> me lembra um game antigo joao_adventure
<xispirito> sempre tinha os *_adventure
<joao_adventure> Acho melhor voltar por antigo nick rsrsrs
<xispirito> não cara, minha tela estava mais divertida
<xispirito> =(
<Maninho> efix nao cara rilex tava massa
<Maninho> =[
<efix> rsrsrs
<efix> ok então
 * Maninho se sente muito infeliz
 * Maninho se sente feliz
<Maninho> hehehehe
<xispirito> aeeeee
<joao_adventure> ^^
<joao_adventure> Pessoal aqui custuma fica online até que horas mais ou menso?
<joao_adventure> menos*
<xispirito> até umas oito da manhã =)
<xispirito> dai tem que fazer dinheiro =(
<joao_adventure> rsrs, massa.
<joao_adventure> Trabalhar que é ruim, vixi... nem gosto de pensar
<xispirito> cara, uhaahuauhee
<hapy> galera, qual melhor editor de video pra linux, queria algo parecido e simples como o video spin q tem para windows
<PabloRD> hapy, tentou o pitivi?
<hapy> eu sei q tem o Pitivi PabloRD, so postei para saber se existe mais algum editor ja q o pitivi nao esta mto bem classificado na central de programas
<xispirito> 0.0
<PabloRD> Veja: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lT3bsKx0Ko
<PabloRD> Esse é um vídeo sobre 3 editores de vídeo não lineares pra linux
<Rubem> Boa noite
<PabloRD> e tem mais 3 editores que prometem ainda mais profissionalismo, que ainda tão em desenvolvimento: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diwc_nxADrQ&feature=related
<joao_adventure> icarolongo, boa noite!
<hapy> PabloRD: muito obrigado msmo amigo, era isso mesmo q eu qria, uma analise de vários editores com suas caracteristicas. VLW msmo
<PabloRD> ^^ estamos aí
<liphvf> oioioi
<liphvf> alguém poderia me informar um site que tenha bons tutoriais de blender?
<PabloRD> liphvf, eu gosto das áreas oficiais do projeto... já deu uma fuçada no http://www.blender.org/education-help/?
<liphvf> PabloRB: obrigado, vou dá uma olhada
<liphvf> mas alguma dica de inkscape ou gimp?
<PabloRD> gimp eu gosto de visitar o http://gimpvids.com/, http://gimp-tutorials.net/ e o canal http://www.youtube.com/user/GimpKnowHow
<PabloRD> liphvf, sobre blender ainda, tem o site blendertotal (em português) que é mto bom tbm: http://blendertotal.wordpress.com/2009/04/13/555-tutoriais-de-blender/
<liphvf> pabloRB: obrigado mesmo
<liphvf> eu vou aprender ^^
<peregrinator_six> liphvf: tá com pressa...?!
<liphvf> mais ou menos
<peregrinator_six> liphvf: pena..
<peregrinator_six> tenho um link perdido aqui super...
<liphvf> eu espero....
<liphvf> se consiguir achar.. ^^
<peregrinator_six> vou tentar tudo aqui, é que to com ele em mãos, mas nã lembro do indereço... :)
<peregrinator_six> mas vou fazer  que puder aqui...
<peregrinator_six> pera lá...
<liphvf> ta certo ^^
<liphvf> tenho fé ^^
<H3ruS> ZNC:
<ZNC> oi
<ZNC> H3ruS, OI
<H3ruS> ZNC:
<ZNC> FALA LOGO MARCONM
<xispirito> hueauahaeauhaeuhaeuh
<Reaper> #BR-BaixadaSantista
 * vitoravelino is away: sleeping. :)
<corvolino> noite
<cajuuh> alguém aí programa em python?
<sandrossv> cajuuh: eu tento
<sandrossv> cajuuh: pq queria saber se alguem programa em python ?
<cajuuh> cara to tentanto fazer essa sequencia 0, 1, 3, 7, 15…, 1023 usando o for
<cajuuh> sandrossv: tipo faz um range e depois itera sob ele c entendeu né?
<sandrossv> cajuuh: não entendi
<cajuuh> a sequencia é basicamente a soma de um número pelo seu imediato sucessor (0 +1, 1+2...)
<sandrossv> hmm
<cajuuh> sandrossv: a ideia é fazer um: for i in range(0,1024) e daí sair essa sequencia bonitinha aí
<cajuuh> mas to levando fumo aqui
<sandrossv> cajuuh: é parecido com fibonacci
<sandrossv> acho que é assim que escreve
<cajuuh> sandrossv:  issssto
<sandrossv> cajuuh: quer numa ista ou só escrever na tela ?
<cajuuh> sandrossv: é a mesma coisa só que diferente
<cajuuh> só escrever na tela
<cajuuh> sandrossv: cara isso deve ser a coisa mais simples, eu que sou meio burro
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> cajuuh:
<sandrossv> a=0
<sandrossv> for i in range(1023):
<sandrossv>     print 2*a+1
<sandrossv>     a = 2*a+1
<sandrossv> é isso ?
<sandrossv> só poe "print a" no lugar de "print 2*a+1" ali
<sandrossv> cajuuh: pego a resposta ?
<cajuuh> sandrossv: a internet tá horrível velho foi mal
<sandrossv> da nada
<sandrossv> cajuuh: pego a resposta ?
<cajuuh> não ehaiuhea caí quando tu me mandou
<cajuuh> sandrossv: apareceu em branco tua msg
<sandrossv> a=0
<sandrossv> for i in range(1023):
<sandrossv>     print a
<sandrossv>     a = 2*a+1
<sandrossv> cajuuh: é isso ?
<cajuuh> sandrossv: nem, consegui não
<sandrossv> ?
<cajuuh> sandrossv: caí antes de ver o que tu me mandou
<sandrossv> cajuuh: coloquei ali de novo
<cajuuh> peguei
<cajuuh> sandrossv: chov se voga
<cajuuh> é isso velho só tenho de achar onde o 1023 para
<sandrossv> ?
<sandrossv> cajuuh: então troca "for i in range(1023):" por "while a < 1024:"
<cajuuh> sandrossv: pq eu tenho de imprimir só até o número 1023
<cajuuh> sandrossv: ah velho se eu pudesse usar while minha vida seria linda e eu não tava quase quebrando meu monitor de raiva aqui
<sandrossv> cajuuh: não pode usar while ?
<cajuuh> sandrossv: fica range(10)
<cajuuh> sandrossv: pior que não :(
<sandrossv> pq?
<cajuuh> sandrossv: faz parte do exercício coisa de professor psicopata
<sandrossv> lol
<cajuuh> sandrossv: brigadão velho tu me impediu de me tomar chumbinho hoje tava endoidando com essa leseira
<sandrossv> cajuuh: ok
<cajuuh> sandrossv: :)
<paulopenha10> prezados, tenho no meu notebook instalados ubuntu 11.04 e slackware  13.37 com as seguintes particoes:
<paulopenha10> /dev/sda1  ext4  158.72 gb  boot (ubuntu 11.04)
<paulopenha10> /dev/sda3  ext4  134.58  gb  (slackware 13.37)
<paulopenha10> /dev/sda2  extended  2.83 gb
<paulopenha10>    /dev/sda5  linux swap  2.83  gb
<paulopenha10> nao alocada                  1.96  gb
<paulopenha10> fiquei bastante interessado no fedora 14; como posso fazer para instala-lo juntamente com os demais?
<paulopenha10> obs: com relacao a instalacao do fedora tudo bem; a minha duvida seria como dividir esse hd com essas particoes existentes.
<paulopenha10> e quais paticoes criar ...
<MarteX> bom dia
<MarteX> alguem sabe mexe com redundancia
 * vitoravelino is back (gone 01:44:47)
<Zathara> bom dia...
<Zathara> estou com um problema na saída do audio do meu notebook.. quando conecto o fone de ouvido o som continua saindo pelas caixas de som... alguem já teve problema parecido ou faz ideia de como resolver?
<_BadBoy_> bundia a todos
<absolem> bom dia a todos
<absolem> por gentileza estou com um problema e preciso de uma ajuda
<absolem> hoje tenho um aplicativo em minha rede que acabei de configura o svn
<absolem> e quando os usuarios estao de fora conseguem sincroniza os aquivos normal
<absolem> mas quando esta de dentro da rede da erro
<absolem> alguem pode me ajuda ?
<LACabeza> que tipo de erro?
<absolem> ele fala que os repositorios sao diferentes
<absolem> mas pelo que pude perceber vi q quando o usuario por exemplo esta em sua casa ele sincroniza normal funciona
<absolem> mas quando ele ta aqui na empresa usando o mesmo endereço que ele usa na casa dele da erro
<absolem> e mesmo se ele muda o caminho para o ip interno do servidor da erro tambem
<absolem> sera que ele faz distinção dos caminhos o svn
<LACabeza> não...
<LACabeza> esperimenta pingar...
<LACabeza> não faz sentido funcionar externamente e local não
<LACabeza> a não ser que seja alguma coisa com farewall... uma regra mal configurada que bloqueia o trafego local do snv
<LACabeza> svn
<LACabeza> \sim, não é provavel, mas é meu unico palpite
<_BadBoy_> existe autocad para o ubuntu
<_BadBoy_> ?
<ELETRONICO> no
<_BadBoy_> e nada similar ao autocad?
<_BadBoy_> Ola rogers-talon
<_BadBoy_> ;)
<rogers_talon> _BadBoy_: ola
<_BadBoy_> tudo bem rogers?
<rogers_talon> _BadBoy_: tudo sim, e com tu?
<_BadBoy_> tudo bem meu amigo
<_BadBoy_> ;)
<rogers_talon> _BadBoy_: blz.....
<grissom> hello
<LACabeza> alguém aew já configurou raid usando software do cd de instalação?
<LACabeza> tm essa opção aqui mas não estou sabendo usar
<SuBmUnDo> oi, queria tirar o gnome e colocar o kde ou lxde ou xfce ainda nao sei, mas fazendo esta mudança vai alterar os programas que ja tenho aaqui, como firefox, amsn eoutros, ou seja vou ter que reinstar estes tambem?
<l88os> alguém sabe como deixo a tela do login assim http://bit.ly/nbftnp ?
<sandrossv> SuBmUnDo: não
<LACabeza> SuBmUnDo: Não, uma coisa não tem nada com a outra
<SuBmUnDo> entao posso tirar o gnome?
<LACabeza> l88os esse é o gnome3
<LACabeza> vai vir com o ubuntu11.10
<SuBmUnDo> LACabeza, onde eu vejo isso se é gnome3?
<SuBmUnDo> 2.32.0
<SuBmUnDo> vi agora
<LACabeza> SuBmUnDo, poe os outros...
<LACabeza> testa eles
<LACabeza> depois decida quais tirar, quais manter
<SuBmUnDo> LACabeza,  e escolhe com qual deles iniciar?
<LACabeza> na tela de login
<SuBmUnDo> vou tentar
<LACabeza> provavelmente
<l88os> estou usando o Ubuntu 11.10 alpha 3
<LACabeza> na parte de baixo da tela, vai ter uma barra de menu
<LACabeza> dae vai ter algo com "gnome" la
<LACabeza> clica e veja se tem opções...
<SuBmUnDo> 2.30
<SuBmUnDo> LACabeza, qual o nome do pacote quem tem o kde?
<LACabeza> num sei... google sabe...
<LACabeza> procure tutoriais...
<LACabeza> vai te facilitar
<SuBmUnDo> vou procurar
<SuBmUnDo> coloquei o lxde vou testar
<SuBmUnDo> as fontes ficaram muito grandes
<SuBmUnDo> vou para o xfce4
<LACabeza> o linus torvalds (é assim que escreve?) tb ta usando o xfce4
<l88os> alguem ai tem doode?
 * SuBmUnDo tem
<SuBmUnDo> hehehehehe
<xGrind> tb uso xfce ;]
<LACabeza> l88os... tenho
<LACabeza> mas assim como qualquer redesocial... eu usei bastante no inicio... e depois larguei mão xD
<xGrind> l88os; eu uso
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe alguem bom tutorial sobre noip? pq por exemplo ip velox 187.41.17.121 ip do roteador 10.0.0.6 e queria ter acesso a esta maquina de outro local via ssh?
<SuBmUnDo> vooolto ja
<l88os> já tenho algumas redessociais não vejomotivo de ter outra
<Maninho> l88os: quantas redes social vc participa?
<l88os> tenho o twitter e facebook
<l88os> e msn
<LACabeza> eu uso basicamente o msn, skype e o irc
<Maninho> hahahahha lol
 * Maninho usa irc msn e celular
<LACabeza> tenho conta no orkut e face... mas é para objetivos especificos... não fico de bobs por la
<LACabeza> ~um dia termino de instalar debian aki
<LACabeza> to tentando configurar a vm dele para dois discos com raid 1... mas ta confuso... =s
<humano> Boa tarde.
<humano> alguem aqui usa o Quassel...?!
<ZNC> eu
<ZNC> back
<ZNC> back
<humano> ZNC: poderia me ajudar a entrar com minha senha e nick registrados automaticamente...?!
<humano> nunca usei ele e não to conseguindo...
<humano> :S
<ZNC> claro
<ZNC> arquivos > networks > configure networks
<ZNC> abaixo de identidade tem autoidentificar
<humano> tá em br...
<humano> ^^
<ZNC> ai é so preencher o primeiro
<ZNC> marca a checkbox autoidentificar
<ZNC> humano, achou?
<humano> serviço eu ponho o que...?!
<humano> sim..
<ZNC> deixa como esta
<humano> mas não tem nada...
<humano> é assim mesmo...?!
<humano> senha é minha senha da freenode né...?!
<ZNC> sim
<ZNC> nao tem nada?
<ZNC> nao esta nickserv?
<humano> não...
<humano> sem nada...
<ZNC> entao add ai
<humano> quer que ponha algo...?!
<humano> tá bem...
<ZNC> sim
<humano> pera um pouco...
<ZNC> nickserv
<_BadBoy_> alguem pode me esplicar porque quando tento abrir uma imagem iso dum vcd da erro tipo diz que nao tenho primisoes pra isso
<humano> _BadBoy_: vira root e tenta!
<humano> ZNC: em apelidos, posso por o que eu quiser...?!
<_BadBoy_> humano eu nao sei fazer isso eu sou muito ruim nisso de root e linha de commandos
<ZNC> humano, coloque seu nick
<humano> ZNC: o registrado né..?!
<ZNC> é
<humano> _BadBoy_: terminal--> sudo nautilus-->senha
<_BadBoy_> vou la colocar isso
<humano> _BadBoy_: a janela que o terminal abrir navega por ela e tenta fazer...
<humano> ZNC: mais uma coisa por gentileza, em avançando-->ident ponho o que ou deixo em branco...?!
<ZNC> ?
<ZNC> vc so precisa definir o nick
<ZNC> colocar a senha no autoidentificar
<humano> identidades, aba avançado...
<ZNC> em serviço: nickserv
<ZNC> so
<humano> então vou deixar lá em branco mesmo...
<ZNC> ah ai personalize como quiser
<humano> vou relogar aqui, pera um pouco..
<humano> a é...?!
<humano> então tá!
<humano> obrgado. Vou relogar..
<ZNC> :-D
<_BadBoy_> ZNC quando tiveres um tempinho e se  puderes claro da uma ajuda aqui se faz favor
<_BadBoy_> ;)
<ZNC> não tenho tempo :-(
<ZNC> peregrino_six, nao deu?
<peregrino_six> só mais um pouco...
<_BadBoy_>  peregrino_six e ae meu amigo tudo bom com voce? ;)
<_BadBoy_> nao faz mal ZNC  na boa eu tenho tempo nao é muito grave
<_BadBoy_> obrigado na mesma ;)
<peregrinator_six> Pronto, corrigi o apelido e tá certo agora, obrigado ZNC
<ZNC> _BadBoy_, ja instalou os codecs?
<jotajr> hail
<LACabeza> ei pessoal
<LACabeza> estou testando montar uma maquina virtual com raid e lvm
<LACabeza> usando esses tutoriais: http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/linux-lvm/ e http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Criando-dispositivos-RAID-via-software-no-Linux?pagina=2
<LACabeza> porem, não to achando nada que tenha os dois juntos
<LACabeza> dae a duvida é:
<LACabeza> cria a partição primaria pro /boot...
<LACabeza> depois cria o volume raid e depois o lvm ou o lvm e depois o raid?
<_BadBoy_> ZNC ja sim
<_BadBoy_> sera possivel instalar o wow no linux?
<_BadBoy_> ja descubri da mesma forma que o steam pelo wine
<_BadBoy_> :)
<ZNC> back
<ZNC> _BadBoy_, smplayer ou vlc funfa normal
<ZNC> vou sair, jantar
<PabloRD> peregrinator_six, achou o link sobre blender ontem?
<jeflui> LACabeza, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMyfljiCz3A
<peregrinator_six> PabloRD: mas não foi o seu nick quem me perguntou não....
<LACabeza> jeflui, vc ja usou?
<LACabeza> bem, de qq forma, vlww jeflui
<PabloRD> peregrinator_six, sim mas vc não pode passar pra mim tbm?
<peregrinator_six> PabloRD: não se trata disso, só tava pensando que você era a mesma pessoa, só isso!
<peregrinator_six> e não achei ainda não, mas caso ache lhe passo, não se preocupe...
<PabloRD> rs, ok
<l88os> o kernal do ubuntu já reconhece minha placa de captura, então quer dizer que não preciso instalar drive?
<sammuelfcs> \join ubuntu-br-sc
<couagussa> hi
<couagussa> clear
<LACabeza> cara, que trampo xD
<LACabeza> formatar uma maquina usando raid+lvm
<jxajroad> Saudações linuxistas a todos!!!!
<jxajroad> desculpem...há dias eu reclamei do meu linux travando e depois de uma pesquisa na net e nos foruns me recomendaram ver isto aqui:
<jxajroad> Linux travando:
<jxajroad> Poste as últimas linhas do messages e syslog que ficam em /var/log/
<jxajroad> Lá deve ter uma pista do que acontece para se pc travar
<jxajroad> alguém sabe o que é e como funciona esse syslog???
<corvolino> tarde
<sybreed> quando vc clica pra abrir o link em nova janela, ele abre no xterm, sabe como faço pra abrir ele no "terminal" aquele do xfce?
<sybreed> alguem me ajuda?
<Naty> Boa noite! Eu preciso de um programa reprodutor de filmes e músicas que suporte todos os formatos (incluindo RMVB). Pois não consigo assistir filmes e videos.Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Naty> Eu tenho os programas: reprodutor de filmes e audacious.Mas não reproduzem todos os formatos.
<Naty> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Agua> boa noite
<Agua> alguem ai sabe um canal de assembly br ?
<sistematico> Agua, Você usa qual cliente IRC?
<Agua> sistematico mirc
<Agua> nesse pc
<sistematico> Agua, /list *assembly*
<Agua> vamo ver se acha
<Agua> acho que em pt acho que nao tem
<Agua> xi ...
<Agua> tem um canal, mas só tem 1 pessoa
<sistematico> heh
<Naty> Eu preciso de um programa reprodutor de filmes e músicas que suporte todos os formatos (incluindo RMVB). Pois não consigo assistir filmes e videos.Alguém pode me ajudar?
<sistematico> Naty, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sistematico> Depois disso assista os vídeos no Totem que funciona.
<sistematico> Eu acho =]
<sistematico> inté+
<naty> boa noite!
<horse> boa noite!
<andersoncarlos83> boa noite!
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-28
<naty> eu preciso de um programa  reprodutor de filmes e musicas que suporte todos os formatos (inclusive RMVB). pois ñ consigo assistir filmes e videos. alguém pode me ajudar?
<horse> Baixa o VLC
<andersoncarlos83> ou instalar o "ubuntu restricted extras"
<horse> Na parte Aplicativos/Central de Programas vc acha o VLC. É facinho. Se não conseguir instalar, pegue o "Wine"
<naty> "ubuntu restricted extras" eu ja tenho
<hapy> boa noite gentee
<horse> boa noite
<naty> tenho wine. mas não consigo configura-lo :(
<hapy> instala o winetricks naty, ele ajuda bastante
<horse> se ela disse que ten o Wine, é spo ir no winetricks
<hapy> aham, pra min ja veio instalado junto com o wine, porem dependendo da versao nao vem
<naty> tenho que instalar esse winetricks então? ou ja veio instalaso com o meu, e onde se encontra isse programa no wine?
<hapy> naty: vai em aplicativos >  wine > winetricks, isso se ja tens senao acessa esse link: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Winetricks-turbinando-seu-wine-sem-dores-de-cabeca
<naty> eu ñ entendi o site :(
<naty> instalei o winetricks e agora?
<Perdido> Nossa... uma década depois e estou aqui... usando o IRC novamente!
<Perdido> =D
<Agua> tá Perdido
<peregrinator_six> alguem usando KDE aqui na sala...?!
<Perdido> Eu tenho uma duvida... queria instalar um antivirus, mas não consigo!
<Agua> Perdido que sistema operacional vc usa ?
<Perdido> Tentei o AVG, mas disse que o script é de má qualidade
<Perdido> Ubuntu 11.04 e Windows 7 em dual boot
<Perdido> Na verdade o Linux instalei essa semana...
<ZNC> peregrinator_six diga
<Agua> vc quer antivirus no linux pra que ?
<Perdido> há uns 12 anos atrás tive mieu primeiro contato com o Linux
<Perdido> comprei um CD na revista GEEK
<ZNC> Perdido, voce nao precisa de antivirus voce precisa de firewall pode usar o gufw é o mais simples da categoria firewalls
<Perdido> que trazia uma versão da Conectiva Red Hat Linux
<Perdido> e minha experiencia foi péssima
<Agua> Conectiva Red Hat Linux ?
<Perdido> foi dificil instalr... depois não reconheceu nenhum dos meus hardwares
<Perdido> e pra apagar foi um trampoooo... pq o editor de partições do Win 98 não reconhceia e não apagava as partições linux
<Agua> isso ai foi em 98
<ZNC> Perdido tudo que vasculhar na net a respeito antivirus for linux deixa de lado antivirus for linux é uma porcaria base de dados tudo desatualizado sempre nao consegue nem remover um win32 setor 95 quando detecta deleta todo o arquivo sendo que seria so remover 6 linhas
<Perdido> Ai comecei a detestar o Linux... mas ai comprei um PC que veio com o Satux...
<Perdido> embora tenha apagado ele na primeira semana ele me deixou uma boa impressão
<Perdido> e então resolvi testar via CD o Ubuntu...
<Perdido> gostei, e instalei em dual boot
<Agua> Linux não combina com antivirus, por enquanto
<Perdido> mas estou bem perdido ainda, mas gostando... tá tudo mais prático
<ZNC> Agua, errado
<ZNC> nao é o linux que combina
<ZNC> sim os manes dos antivirus
<ZNC> afinal sao uns manes mesmo
<ZNC> o linux pode combinar com tudo que estiver bem feito
<Perdido> Por exemplo, pra navegar na internet, conversar online... escrever texto.. e tal... não preciso do windows.. o que me prende ele ainda são jogos... mas encontrei um jogo que parece ser muito bom... chamado Urban terror, conhecem?
<Agua> ZNC digo que nao combina, pq não tem muita necessidade
<ZNC> lol
<ZNC> tem toda necessidade
<Perdido> Vou baixer ele hoje de madrugada... é estilo Counter Strike e tem 1GB
<ZNC> um servidor de backup que recebe via maquinas windows
<ZNC> toda necessidade =]
<ZNC> seria bom
<Agua> ZNC sim, nesse caso, num servidor, agora pra usuario desktop ...
<ZNC> mas pode adaptar o (combofix) para rodar no linux
<Perdido> Eu queria baixxar um antuivirus pra proteger meu Windows... por exemplo, enquanto estou aqui no Linux, os virus de windows que pegar não podem infectar meu Windows?
<ZNC> Agua, recebe um pendrive de um amigo
<ZNC> ele diz
<ZNC> passa um antivirus pra mim
<ZNC> hehehe antivirus sempre é util
<ZNC> no caso de usuario basico
<Agua> ZNC eu quase não uso .. dificilmente
<ZNC> por mim nao presta pra nada :D faço o mesmo que um antivirus faz
<ZNC> Agua, mas varias pessoas usam todos os dias
<Perdido> E não tem nenhum antivirus pra Linux? Que seja funcional?
<ZNC> Perdido, tem da kis
<Perdido> Tentei instalar o Clam... mas ele veio num formato estranho... por enquanto só sei instalar pacotes com formato .deb kkkkkkk
<ZNC> clamav afff é porcaria
<Perdido> Como consigo esse da Kis?
<ZNC> vai no site da kaspersky e aproveite :-D
<Perdido> é pago?
<ZNC> é so olhar no site :-D
<Perdido> Estou lá procurando :D
<Perdido> vai começar a luta... irão assistir?
<ZNC> que luta?
<ZNC> linux Vs Windows?
 * ZNC linux ja ganhouu
 * ZNC com 86mb de ram linux na arena
<Perdido> hahahaha
<Perdido> Não a luta do Anderson Silva...
<ZNC> ahh aquelas coisas de primata
<Perdido> Nós somos primatas.... rs
<ZNC> eu nao
<ZNC> so voce mesmo Perdido
<memset> Perdido mas é claro
<ZNC> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<ZNC> Andre_Gondim, sabe o email do sr dono do bot? ^^
<Andre_Gondim> ZNC, sei, ja mandei o pedido para essa alteração
<ZNC> :-D Andre_Gondim
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<ZNC> boa Andre_Gondim nao sei se é bom dia ou noite ou tarde
<Perdido> Vocês estão se adptando bem ao ubuntu sem o menu tradicional? Eu achei muito estranho não ter uma lista de programas instalados...
<Perdido> Então instalato o Classic Menu de um alemão...
<ZNC> Perdido, uso arch, menus? não menus é so uma janelinha feia ^^ pode chamar tudo pelo alf+f2 quando se acostumar com os nomes dos aplicativos
<ZNC> Perdido, o unity é complicado, ja textou o gnome?
<ZNC> testou
<Perdido> Sim.. qdo vc sabe o nome fica mais fácil.. mas eu uso a 1 semana... gosto de clicar e ver uma lista de opções... kkkkkk acho que deveria ter esse menu na proxima versão...
<ZNC> Perdido, :-D Gnome3
<Perdido> não testei ainda não... até queria... mas não veio instalado como vinha antigamente... em 98
<ZNC> lol
<Perdido> em 98 qdo instalei o conectiva red hat linux... tinha varás opções graficas
<Perdido> nessa não
<ZNC> mmm entao ja esta familiarizado com linux, so mudaram a grafica continua o mesmo sempre :D
<ZNC> algumas coisas novas claro
<Perdido> Eu usei muito pouco.. ele naum reconhecia meu hardware.. que na epoca acho que era um IB Aptiva hahahahaha
<Perdido> IBM
<ZNC> :-D
<Perdido> como instalo pacote TGZ?
<ZNC> eitah hardware bilezura
<Perdido> nossa tinha uns 200 mb de HD kkkk
<hapy> :O
<ZNC> nao teria q compilar?
<Perdido> E usava a internet Compuserve... no brasil... tinha direito a uns 8 horas mensais
<ZNC> Perdido, descompacta e compila
<Perdido> Como se compila?
<ZNC> sempre tem readme ou leiame ou install ou todo
<ZNC> so ler o readme
<Andre_Gondim> Perdido, você está usando o Ubuntu?
<ZNC> Andre_Gondim, atualmente deu a entender que sim ele esta rodando ubuntu
<Perdido> Sim.. ubuntu.. ele veio com 3 pastas
<Perdido> etc
<Perdido> usr e var
<Andre_Gondim> Perdido, então qual o programa você quer instalar?
<ZNC> Perdido, os comandos pra compilar normalmente sao ./configure  depois make depois make install mas pode variar
<Perdido> Panda antivirus.. e ele me mandou um pacxote com essas 3 pastar
<Andre_Gondim> Perdido, deixa eu perguntar antes, por que você quer um antivírus?
<ZNC> ah Perdido novo no canal entao nao cole mais que 3 linhas no canal existe o paste.ubuntu.com show de bola esse paste, so colar o texto e clicar em paste
<Perdido> Pq urtilizo em Dual Boot com o windows 7... ai ontem passei o antirus no win 7 e haviam 7 ameaças lá
<Perdido> 5 trojans e 2 DLL invisiveis
<Perdido> mas não sei como peguei isso... já que toh utilizando o linux maior parte do tempo
<Perdido> então.. li que posso infectar o windows usando o linux...
<ZNC> pouco provavel
<ZNC> so se rodar wine lol
<Perdido> pq aqui no linux eu faço de tudo.. entro em sites perigosos sem medo
<Andre_Gondim> Perdido, não, é quase impossível
<Andre_Gondim> Perdido, devido ao modelo de permissão não é possível pegar vírus
<Perdido> Será? pq por exemplo e vivo puxando as musicas fotos e arquivos que estão na partição windows pelo linux
<Andre_Gondim> ainda mais infectar outra partição
<ZNC> hahahaha
<Perdido> pq não faz sentido ter 1 copia de tudo em cada um..
<ZNC> Perdido, vc usa windows pra que? ja pensou em deixar o windows de lado?
<ZNC> sempre podendo abrir tudo que quiser com seu Ubuntu
<ZNC> sem medo
<Perdido> Não... no notebook não... mas no descktop que só uso pra cessar a net estou pensando...
 * ZNC sem medo nao pega bem hahha
<ZNC> Perdido, mmm, entao nao pense muito instale logo o ubuntu e deixe a cabeça descansar
<Perdido> E ainda não sou um usuário avnçado pra ppensar nessa alternativa
<Andre_Gondim> =]
<Andre_Gondim> vou ver UFC, depois eu volto
<Perdido> por exemplo... sempre que tenho duvida.. vem alguem e me diz.. abre o terminal e digita isso isso e isso....
<ZNC> Andre_Gondim, ate vc?
<Andre_Gondim> ZNC, hehe
<ZNC> que coisa nao?
<Perdido> eu digito e dá certo... mas e ai? como aqwuele cara sabe exatamente oq digitar?
<Andre_Gondim> Perdido, e o que tem? você pode aprender
<ZNC> Perdido, fazendo omesmo que vc esta fazendo
<Perdido> No dia que eu souber exatamente oq toh fazendo qdo digito aquelas coisas no terminal.. ai talvez seja um usuario capaz de viver sem windows
<ZNC> Perdido, guia foca tem de tudo no linux por la bom recomendo apesar de nunca ter lido
<Perdido> hahahah eu não sei nem compilar
<ZNC> Perdido, se dedicar ate o fim da semana vc nao vai precisar do windows ja vai estar pronto pra viver no tty modo texto
<ZNC> Perdido, comece aprendendo agora
<ZNC> o dia e a noite 12 horas cada 24 a semana tem 7 dias 7X24=?
<Perdido> toh tentando... mas ninguem explica pq de digitar cada coisa.. eles só falam pra digitar.. isso nos tutoriais que encontro
<ZNC> Perdido, guia foca
<ZNC> pode ser visto a qualquer momento via pc celular etc
<Perdido> é sempre assim: digite apt isso apt aquilo... deveria ser assim AApt serve pra isso... sudo su serrve pra aquilo
<ZNC> Perdido, mas nao seria so vc perguntar?
<ZNC> pergunte rapaz que sempre alguem falara =D
<ZNC> voce tem 168 horas pra aprender o basico no linux
<Perdido> Vamos lá tenho 3 pastar do antivirus banda pra instalar... como começo uma compilação? Tenho que jogar essas pastas em algum lugar do sistema?
<ZNC> Perdido, se foque em wikis se nao tutorial
<Perdido> pode ser qualquer lugar?
<ZNC> Perdido, http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/?q=node/5
<ZNC> Perdido, primeiro de tudo ler o readme
<ZNC> ele vai te guiar com a instalação
<Perdido> esse que é o problema não veio nenhum readme
<Perdido> só veio isso: http://shareware.pandasoftware.com/shareware/pavcl_linux_i386.tgz
<ZNC> ok entao quando nao vem readme o que fazer? buscar no site do desenvolvedor como instalar
<ZNC> de preferencia a documentação official
<Perdido> estou procurando... o ruim de encontrar essa documentação... é que no site só querem te vender um produto pra windows
<Perdido> nossa... aliás que sensacional instalar o tweetdeck pelo linux hein...
<ZNC> hahahaha
<Perdido> Usando adobe Air, nao precisei nem informar o sistema operacional!
<ZNC> bom estou pelo smartphone se nao localizava pra voce hahahha
<Perdido> entrei no site cliquei em instalar e pronto!
<Perdido> pq todos não fazem software assim?!? rs
<ZNC> hehehe existe dezenas e versoes com pacotes diferentes
<ZNC> tente imaginar
<ZNC> que salada seria se cada um estivesse um pacote
<ZNC> o tarball é algo elegante e comportado pra rodar nos linuxs
<Perdido> Mas ai é que tá... o Site da tweetdeck não pergunta qual seu sistema operacional: http://www.tweetdeck.com/desktop/
<Perdido> ele simplesmente instala seja Linux, Mas ou Windows
<Perdido> Mac
<ZNC> por causa do script que roda no servidor
<ZNC> é facil fazer um? sim muito mas nao existe tanto interesse em fazer isso, eu so faço pra detectar qual aparelho esteja usando  e redir pra categoria pra sistema operacional nao existe tanto interesses
<Perdido> Então.. acho que toda empresa séria deveria fazer isso... esse tgz nem sei o que fazer com isso...
<ZNC> descompactar
<ZNC> ./configure && make && make install
<ZNC> pronto
<ZNC> preciso sair ja sao quase 4 da manha
<Perdido> ok... obrigado pela ajuda
<Perdido> estou aqui tentando..
<Perdido> abraços
<ZNC> ME PUCHA A ORELHA DO AUSENTE|AUSENTE
 * ZNC PUCHA A ORELHA DO AUSENTE|AUSENTE
<AUSENTE|AUSENTE> chora patricia
<AUSENTE|AUSENTE> rango curinho de porco frito com sal e limao hehehe
<al4nc4ds> Python 2.7.2 é o que há: http://python.org/download/releases/2.7.2
<xwltrx> Existe alguma tecla parecida com o page up para o modo texto?
<LACabeza> xwltrx, não que eu saiba
<LACabeza> sempre uso comando|more
<ALEXANDRE_CARREI> fala galera
<ALEXANDRE_CARREI> to precisando de uma ajuda com o 11.04 e dell  vostro 3300
<ALEXANDRE_CARREI> alguem tem?
<hapy> galera se alguem puder me ajudar ai
<hapy> alguem conhece um programa que converte arquivo MKV para AVI
<hapy> alguem conhece um programa que converte arquivo MKV para AVI ?
<andretyn> caraca, ainda tem canal irc!!!
<ruffleS> boa noite pessoal. não tô conseguindo criar um liveusb da imagem do oneiric pelo windows. alguem aí sabe o que tá acontecendo?
<ruffleS> andretyn: pois eh... o msn acabou contigo hein?
<andretyn> icq, facebook, twiter, okut, etc... ruffles, faz tempo que não vou ao irc :)
<andretyn> ruffleS, acho que faz bem uns 05 anos que não entro...
<ruffleS> andretyn pois eh.. apesar de com menos força o irc continua aí... e tem vááááárias outras redes IRC espalhadas pela net
<andretyn> ruffleS, sim, mas falando do teu problema, já tentou o unetbootin, acho que ele é melhor pra criar o liveusb
<andretyn> e tem para windows, acho
<ruffleS> andretyn não funcionou.. já tentei várias vezes mas não funciona com o oneiric daily build
<andretyn> ruffleS, o oneiric é o 11.10?
<ruffleS> andretyn isso
<andretyn> ruffleS, olha, acho por estar ainda em fase beta, talvez tenha problemas
<andretyn> ruffleS, tenta daqui uma semana, vai estar mais estável, beta teste é assim mesmo
<andretyn> sempre dá alguma zica!!! eu instalei o 11.04 depois de 02 meses, se fosse o debian, talvez instala-se no 1 dia, mas ubuntu sempre tive um pé atrás :D
<andretyn> usei o 10.04 até mes passado
<ruffleS> andretyn estou tentando ha 3 semanas :D
<ruffleS> as imagens do ubuntu agora são hibridas então eu acho que alguma coisa deve ter mudado e o unetbootin não tá mais funcionando
<andretyn> ruffleS, como hibridas?
<andretyn> já tento rodar no livecdrom e instalar pelo proprio criador de liveusb do ubuntu??
<corvolino> noite
<andretyn> boa
<ruffleS> boa
<ruffleS> andretyn a partir da 11.10 não vai ser preciso usar o utilitario pra criar live usb. basta extrair os arquivos diretamente pra o pendrive
<andretyn> ruffleS, acho que pode ser o proprio pendrive que tem que ser formatado em vfat e ainda ativar o boot pelo, acho eu, syslinux!!
<andretyn> se o syslinux não configurar o pendrive, nada feito :(
<ruffleS> já fiz isso td, parceiro
<ruffleS> o boot por usb funciona com versões mais antigas e com outras distros
<andretyn> cara, acho que seu problema é que o 11.10 tá sendo "mexido" pra caramba, hehehehe
<sandrossv> ruffleS: ja tento aquele unetbootin ?
<ruffleS> já... foi a primeira coisa que eu tentei
<sandrossv> ruffleS: e qual o problema ?
<ruffleS> não tô conseguindo criar o liveusb. não dá boot.
<sandrossv> ruffleS: ele "passa direto" ?
<sandrossv> ou da algum erro ?
<ruffleS> sandrossv nem dá boot...
<andretyn> ruffleS, pergunta besta, mas no bios da maquina tá configurado para boot usb
<ruffleS> andretyn eu escolho na hora de boot apertando F12
<stockhol1er> galera
<stockhol1er> to com uma duvida aqui
<andretyn> ruffleS, maquina sua eh positivo?
<stockhol1er> tipo o nano se acessa no terminal assim sudo nano /etc/hosts "exemplo"
<stockhol1er> baixei um editor de texto soh q ele veio .zip
<stockhol1er> queria deixar ele acessivel no terminal
<stockhol1er> q nem o nano
<andretyn> ruffleS, marca positivo?
<rodr1go> stockholler unzip file.zip
<rodr1go> depoi chmod -x execultavo
<rodr1go> joga ele onde quiser e crie seu atalho
<stockhol1er> mas ai ele fica disponivel q nem o nano pra editar arquivos?
<stockhol1er> :D
<stockhol1er> tipo
<rodr1go> o melhor hehe faca um symlink no execultavel para o /bin
<stockhol1er> sudo ZendStudio /etc/hosts
<rodr1go> que voce podera usar o nome dele sem especificar
<stockhol1er> saca?
<rodr1go> onde esteja
<stockhol1er> entendi
<andretyn> stockhol1er, ele é para linux?
<stockhol1er> aham
<stockhol1er> :D
<stockhol1er> eh sim andretyn
<andretyn> stockhol1er, se for para deixar tudo nos conformes, joga ele no /usr/local/bin, ou melhor, /opt/bin, acho que o patch vai ler lá
<sandrossv> stockhol1er: ou adiciona o diretorio onde ele ta na variavel $PATH
<stockhol1er> aeee
<andretyn> sim, tem vááários modos ;)
<stockhol1er> consegui
<stockhol1er> joguei no /bin mesmo e ele leu
<stockhol1er> q massa
<stockhol1er> onde fica o include path do linux?
<sandrossv> export PATH=$PATH:/home/stockhol1er/
<andretyn> stockhol1er, leia o "focalinux", tem tudo isso é muito mais :D
<andretyn> s/é/e
<annakamilla> olá gente tudo bom ??
<andretyn> bom
<annakamilla> to com um probelma aqui
<sandrossv> annakamilla: legal
<annakamilla> o meu rkhhunter tava executando sozinho
<annakamilla> ele encontrou um warning no /bin/rpm
<annakamilla> executei o chrootkit não encontrei nada
<annakamilla> mas o rkhunter encontrou erro no arquivo
<annakamilla> e tava sendo executado sozinho
<sandrossv> annakamilla: usa ubuntu ?
<annakamilla> sim
<sandrossv> annakamilla: o q é /bin/rpm ?
<andretyn> annakamilla, o rpm tá no bin? acho que ele deveria estar no /usr/bin/rpm
<andretyn> RPM versão 4.8.1 no meu ubuntu 11.04
<annakamilla> andretyn, sandrossv ame desculpem errei olha a msg "[00:53:50] /usr/bin/rpm                                      [ Warning ]"
<sandrossv> meio vago
<annakamilla> vou mandar o arquivo
<annakamilla> no paste
<annakamilla> sandrossv, http://pastebin.com/JX0xrDQ5
<andretyn> annakamilla, acho que o rkhunter não tem ele catalogado e por isso colocou com suspeito o rpm, mas posso estar errado.
<andretyn> :s /com/como
<sandrossv> annakamilla: sudp rkhunter --propupd
<sandrossv> sudo*
<annakamilla> humm
<sandrossv> lol
<sandrossv>     /usr/bin/rkhunter                                        [ Warning ]
<annakamilla> sandrossv, http://pastebin.com/1WvJacDH
<sandrossv> annakamilla: agora roda de novo o rkhunter
<sandrossv> annakamilla: como da primeira vez
<annakamilla> ok
<annakamilla> sandrossv, ele passou disse ok e não warning
<sandrossv> annakamilla: vide andretyn ali em cima
<annakamilla> sim. achei estranho msm o rkhunter ter acusado o rpm, sendo que o outro não achou nada de errado lá
<andretyn> annakamilla, pergunta, porque está rodando esses checadores de rootkits?
<annakamilla> segurança
<andretyn> hummm :)
<sandrossv> annakamilla: vc instala pacotes sem ser do repo oficial ?
<annakamilla> sandrossv, sim, qunado quero usar uma coisa mais atual no meu lts coloco o ppa
<annakamilla> mas do launchpad
<annakamilla> o unico que não peguei do launchpad é os repos do libreoffice
<andretyn> annakamilla, acho que vc devia usar um live para checar isso, rodar do proprio sistema dá margem a erro e brecha para scripts maliciosos, minha opinião.
<sandrossv> ha muito tempo não me estresso com segurança, alem de serviços arregaçando as per.... portas
<annakamilla> mas tenho eles mais por causa de bittorent e p2p
<andretyn> annakamilla, acho que vc está muito "windows", rodo o linux á Dez anos, nunca peguei nada, hhehehe
<annakamilla> uso ele a 3 anos tb nunca tive dor de cabeça
<annakamilla> mas essa do rkhunter me preocupou de mais
<andretyn> annakamilla, faça backup, backup, backup em varios lugares, como disse alguem, só D"us salva, a gente faz backup :)
<annakamilla> hahahahaha
<annakamilla> o que me salvou foi isso, quando voltei do slack para cá
<andretyn> sim, isso devia ser feito por todos, mas atire a primeira pedra que nunca se deu mal por não ter feito copia dos seus dados.
<annakamilla> voi reiniciar o x, pq to migrando para o lxde
<andretyn> df
<andretyn> df=dito e feito :)
<annakamilla> voltei
<andretyn> Olá
<annakamilla> compiz roda numa boa no lxde
<annakamilla> :D
<andretyn> Depois que conheci o Slitaz, acho que o lxde é um ótimo WM
<sandrossv> eu gosto do i3
<andretyn> sandrossv, como é o i3?
<sandrossv> andretyn: tiling
<andretyn> sandrossv, como assim tiling?
<sandrossv> andretyn: só instalando pra entender
<sandrossv> heh
<andretyn> kkkkk
<sandrossv> mal uso o mouse
<sandrossv> a não ser no browser
<andretyn> tipo, wm do tipo screen
<sandrossv> andretyn: nunca usei o screen
<andretyn> são varias janelas, cada aplicativo rodando em tela cheia, sem controle de mouse
<andretyn> o screen tem agora o script byobu pra configurar-lo, muito legal
<andretyn> bom, vou-me indo, tchau pessoal, volto qualquer dia :)
<sandrossv> andretyn: flw
<duartman> Estou co um problema na minha placa gráfica, o som está acelarado, ou seja o pitch não está correcto, existe alguma opção onde possa alterar isso?
<duartman> alguém acodado por aqui?»
<Perdidonline> E aeee \o/
<Perdidonline> #list
<Perdidonline> register 282828 rafael.tj.sp@gmail.com
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> alguém usando o unity 2d?
<shallwe> notei que em netbook o unity 2d roda beeem melhor que o padrão, deveria vir por default o.O
<LACabeza> ah, nunca usei o 2d
<LACabeza> mas no meu note o normal é sussa
<shallwe> LACabeza, mas ai é note ou net?
<LACabeza> note
<LACabeza> a ta
<LACabeza> vc disse net
<LACabeza> então, vc instalou usando a iso de net book?
<LACabeza> acho que tem uma iso propria pra isso
<shallwe> pois é instalei a padrão, acho que nao tem mais isso de net
<shallwe> agora é tudo só, mas agora ficou bom
<shallwe> transformei ele em 2d :D
<paico> alguem aqui já implementou ssl em um servidor para algum site, aplicativo, etc?
<paico> é que instalei, ta tudo bonitinho, mas sou extremamente desconfiado, então queria saber se é só instalar e ir dormir sossegado ou é necessário implementar mais alguma coisa no ssl
<paladinn> passa ai o end
<paladinn> pra mim testar seu ssl
<paladinn> =)
<paico> ah! :D com prazer
<paico> https://administre.me
<paico> é um app de teste
<paico> então pode fuçar a vontade
<paico> se achar furo, e vai achar, me passa
<paico> ;p
<paico> sou nb nessa questão de segurança vindo do serv, to estudando tudo o q consigo, então se tiver alguma coisa pra me alertar, avisar, enfim, agradeço muito
<paico> e ae paladinn ? como ta o bicho? instalei direitinho?
<paico> :D
<wzk> boa tarde!
<paico> tarde
<Tall> alghuem pode me ajudar
<rogerio> Pessoal tem como instalar aplicativos de android e ipod no ubuntu?
<wzk> rogerio: numa pesquisa rápida pelo oráculo - http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Run-Android-Applications-on-Ubuntu-115152.shtml
<wzk> não sei se é isto que quer, mas é um começo
<rogerio> Valeu pela atenção!
<rogerio> e pela dica
<wzk> por nada
<Stockholder> Boa tarde
<wzk> opa Stockholder
<pedronsso> Boa tarde Pessoal ...................................
<wzk> boa tarde pedronsso
<pedronsso> Galera meu amsn fica toda hora desconectando e fala que eu to conectado em outro locau
<pedronsso> alguem poderia me dar uma luz ?
<Stockholder> pedronsso: vc ta no hotmail?
<Stockholder> toda vez q vc entra no hotmail automaticamente vc reconecta
<andretyn> pedronsso, usa o pidgin ou o empaty, o amsn sempre tem bug!
<pedronsso> entendi
<pedronsso> eu tava logado no meu email sim
<pedronsso> andretyn, qual desses dois ai se acha melhor cara ?
<andretyn> pedronsso, o empaty é o que vem instalado no ubuntu, já o pidgin vc tem que instalar, acho que os dois tem o mesmo peso, tem gente que usa o pigdin por ser mais antigo.
<pedronsso> ok valeu pela dica to estalando ja
<pedronsso> Alguem sabe um anti virus bom pra linux ???
<andretyn> pedronsso, vc esta no linux, antivirus só se tiver uma rede com maquinas windows instalados, não precisa para maquinas linux:)
<pedronsso> é que eu não to muito acostumado com Essa maravilha que é o linux .... mais nunca mais quero volta a usar windowns ja uso todo dia no meu trabalho
<andretyn> sim, o linux é ouuuuutra história, uso ele faz uns dez anos, só peguei virus de resfriado via teclado :D
<pedronsso> Falando nisso o meu num lock não ta funfando
<pedronsso> como é mesmo a tecla de atalho para o efeito agua no gnome ?
<andretyn> pedronsso, cara, acho que tem que configurar o compiz antes, toh usando o unity 3d faz pouco tempo, no 10.04 tinha que ativar o plugin no ccsm antes
<andretyn> !ccsm pedronsso
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ccsm pedronsso' not found
<andretyn> !compiz
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'compiz' not found
<andretyn> ubottu-br, bot burro!
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bot burro!' not found
<andretyn> !unity
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'unity' not found
<Stockholder> Boa tarde
<andretyn> Aeh Stockholder, boa tarde
<Stockholder> cara alguem manja de svn ae?
<pedronsso> Boa tarde pessoal ..... Aguem saberia me informar uma boa opção pra entra no msn que meu amsn não vai nem a pau
<VonNaturAustreVe> pedronsso, estou utilizando o emesene, funciona muito bem :
<VonNaturAustreVe> :)
<pedronsso> VonNaturAustreVe, da pra usar a webcan normal ?
<peregrinator_six> pedronsso, usa Pidgin, emesene, amsn, empathy...
<peregrinator_six> pedronsso, web cam é coisa de fraco... :P
<pedronsso> peregrinator_six,  você sempre com otimas dicas em .. valeu mesmo
<peregrinator_six> quer usar web cam tranquilinho...?!
<pedronsso> peregrinator_six,  olhoco como eu vou fica sem ver as thucas
<VonNaturAustreVe> pedronsso, esse problema da webcam é comum a todos os clientes, ainda não achei nenhum que esteja funcionando atualmente =/
<peregrinator_six> vou lhe mostrar um que fubciona...
<VonNaturAustreVe> pedronsso, quando realmente vou precisar de webcam costumo apelar para o skype.
<pedronsso> VonNaturAustreVe, tenso fica sem web
<peregrinator_six> pedronsso, http://www.meebo.com/messenger
<pedronsso> acho que vou ter que roda o xp virtaualmente
<peregrinator_six> divirta-se!
<pedronsso> peregrinator_six,  valeu de nooovo
<hapy> eu uso o emesene e para webcam uso o skype
<peregrinator_six> pedronsso, ou use o skype....
<pedronsso> Meu contatos do msn geralmente nem usan skype :(
<hapy> alguem conhece um linux bem leve que nao consuma muito processador, eu tenho um turion X2 no meu note, porem ele aquece demais e aquele cooler é muito barulhento, alguem pode dar uma dica de um linux light ou um gerenciador de janelas bom?
<peregrinator_six> pedronsso, vai de meebo então, funciona web cam...
<peregrinator_six> hapy, Lubuntu
<peregrinator_six> hapy, ou Linux MInt LXDE
<pedronsso> Parmera dois grassas a deus
<peregrinator_six> hapy, ou Xubuntu 11.04, tá lindo!
<hapy> brigadao msmo peregrinat or_six, eu so uso aqle note pra download e acess point(ad-hoc), nao tem como usar apesar de ter 4 gb de memória, aqce demais....
<peregrinator_six> hapy, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=267
<peregrinator_six> hapy, ou... http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=245
<hapy> eu vou baixar e ver screnshots deles ai decido qual instalar, atuamente uso o ubuntu 10.04 com gnome/xfce
<hapy> muito obrigado mso
<peregrinator_six> hapy, disponha man! :)
<peregrinator_six> hapy, mas se vocêquiser algo ultra leve mesmo ainda tenho uma sugestão...
<hapy> diga ai, eu vi q tem o pupy, so DSL
<peregrinator_six> hapy, http://www.slitaz.org/pt/
<peregrinator_six> hapy, se o seu uso é só download e coisas bem simples, eu mais que recomendo ele, é peso pena, voa quase na velocidade da luz! :D
<hapy> beleza entao, vou baixat ele aki, tomara q detecte os drivers de rede...
<PabloRD> Boa tarde!
<Perdidonline> Boa tarde!
<Perdidonline> Alguém para me ajudar?
<Perdidonline> Instalei um programa no ubuntu 11.04 e não consigo encontrar para abri-lo
<Perdidonline> como chamar um programa via terminal?
<Fernando1asso> Perdidonline: Só digitar o nome do programa. De preferência completar com <Tab>
<Fernando1asso> .
<Fernando1asso> Perdidonline: Qual programa?
<Fernando1asso> which 'nome_programa'
<Fernando1asso> Ou, whereis 'nome_programa'
<Perdidonline> Eu encontro ele no Synaptics
<Perdidonline> mas não criou nenhum lançador nem nada
<Fernando1asso> Que programa é?
<Perdidonline> Avast Workstation
<Fernando1asso> O anti-vírus?
<Perdidonline> sim
<sheila_> antivirus para linux?
<Fernando1asso> Primeiro, é meio que desnecessário usar antivírus no desktop linux. Mas tenta 'where is 'avast'
<Fernando1asso> whereis avast
<Perdidonline> apareceu avast: /usr/bin/avast /usr/share/man/man1/avast.1.gz
<Fernando1asso> find /usr/ -iname '*avast*'
<Fernando1asso> Perdidonline: /usr/bin/avast deve abrir ele pelo terminal
<Perdidonline> apareceu isso mas não abriu o programa
<Fernando1asso> Só digita 'avast' no terminal.
<Fernando1asso> Ou: Alt+F2 e então 'avast' e dá um <Enter>
<Perdidonline> Couldn't find a registration key in ~/.avast/avastrc file!
<Perdidonline> Please register avast! at http://www.avast.com/i_kat_207.php?lang=ENG
<Perdidonline> to get the key.
<Perdidonline> NOTE: if avast! rejects the key, remove ~/.avast/avastrc file and
<Perdidonline> run this script again with a valid key.
<Fernando1asso> Diz que você precisa da chave do produto.
<Perdidonline> vou me cadastrar no site...
<Fernando1asso> Faça: rm ~/.avast/avastrc e tenta rodar novamente. (Mas precisa da chave)
<Perdidonline> valeu... foi muito trabalhoso instalar ele
<Fernando1asso> Mas não é nem necessário.
<Perdidonline> mas ele não vai abrir uma interface grafica não?
<Fernando1asso> Só instala o gufw e abre ele.
<Fernando1asso> Não sei.
<Fernando1asso> Nunca usei antivírus pra linux.
<Perdidonline> alt+ff2 foi melhor.. abriu de modo grafico
<Perdidonline> mas pediu a licenca
<Dark_Kill> alguém sabe como coloca a hora no painel de sistema ali do lado onde desliga? no meu não aparece
<sybreed> alguem vivo ai?
<Dark_Kill> sybreed: aparentemente ninguém hauhau
<sybreed> Dark_Kill: eh nada, eles tão durmindo, soh chama pelo nome
<sybreed> uahsuashs
<Dark_Kill> sybreed: então vou chamar o tal de ChanServ hauahau, brincadeira
<Dark_Kill> ele pelo menos responde
<sybreed> Andre_Gondim: Agua Andre_Gondim andersoncarlos83 Cesar_Augusto corvolino EduardeCalibal ELETRONICO gabezao Geowany guinux hapy insert jeflui j0su3 Jacarith jeflui LACabeza locobot_1 Maninho|fuis m4v nhandler nictuku niko nqatsi[ausente] Perdidonline PabloRD pedronsso paladinn porncowboy portugol9 ptl Rudolf semeion Stockholder ShadowBelmolve soldado squidy Stockholder Thales tux-vaio-mg ubottu-br udk
<sybreed> vitoravelino VonNaturAustreVe wet xGrindoff xleonardox ZNC  o Dark_Kill pediu ajuda de vcs
<LACabeza> oi?
<VonNaturAustreVe> oi
<VonNaturAustreVe> ?
<Dark_Kill> técnica fomidavel
<nqatsi[ausente]> haha
<Dark_Kill> para acordar
<Cesar_Augusto> palhaçada :P
<VonNaturAustreVe> Dark_Kill, de fato eficiente.
<hapy> e4, acho q todo mundo veio aki
<hapy> aeuhaeuheauheauhae
<Dark_Kill> alguém sabe como coloca a hora no painel de sistema ali do lado onde desliga? no meu não aparece	
<hapy> nooob
<VonNaturAustreVe> kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto> culpa do windows kkk
<Cesar_Augusto> Dark_Kill:  botão direito do mouse em cima do painel e adiciona o gadget da hora
<hapy> Dark_Kill: botao direito na barra > adicionar ao painel > relogio
<Cesar_Augusto> olha ai o hapy solucionou o "PROBREMA" kkk
<Dark_Kill> Cesar_Augusto:  e hapy eu ja fiz isso num funciona o botão direito
<Dark_Kill> hauahau
<Dark_Kill> unity maldita hauhau
<Cesar_Augusto> eita maravilha
<Cesar_Augusto> se alguém da equipe do ubuntu estiver no canal
<hapy> hmm, estou usando o ubuntu classico
<Cesar_Augusto> arrumem o ubuntu e parem de estragar ele
<Cesar_Augusto> pelo amor do TUX :D
<Cesar_Augusto> pois estão na minha opinião ferrando mais o sistema e tirando mais user's , eu acho
<Cesar_Augusto> eu mesmo , nem ando usando ele , por achar que falta muita coisa
<Cesar_Augusto> eu tenho o ubuntu 10.04 e não estou com nem no momento nos HD's instalados , só como máquina virtual , no virtual box no windows seven aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> infezlimente não tem fundamento o que andam fazendo , na minha opinião .. mas fazer o que
<Stockholder> galera alguem manja de svn ae?
<Cesar_Augusto> eu não infelizmente :(
<Cesar_Augusto> sybreed: entrou de novo
<sybreed> Cesar_Augusto: eh caiu aki...
<sybreed> hahah
<Cesar_Augusto> eita maravilha de net no brasil , nem te preocupa sybreed aogra vamos ter banda larga do governo kkk
<Cesar_Augusto> 1Mb kkk , 300MB de download por mês
<Cesar_Augusto> kk
<sybreed> sério?
<sybreed> Cesar_Augusto: onde viu isso?
<LACabeza> um bom tecnico em manuteção de windows recomenda formatação...
<sybreed> LACabeza: hahaha
<Cesar_Augusto> LACabeza:  WTF ?
<Cesar_Augusto> what ?
<LACabeza> huaehuaehhae
<Cesar_Augusto> why so serious ?
<ricardo> pessoal qual msn para linux funciona com webcam no ubuntu
<ricardo> ??
<xGrind> ricad; dizem q o empathy funciona. mas nao sei
<ricardo> nao funci.. ja tentei..
<nuno_nunes> ola
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-20
<kernel> Celso, quer fazer o que no xorg?
<Celso> kernel: ja consegui aqui
<Celso> valeu
<kernel> hehe
<kernel> :)
<kernel> era só o ~/.xinitrc ?
<kernel> ou o /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.d/
<Celso> kernel: esqueci que essa maquina usava nvidia
<Celso> foi so instalar o drive
<kernel> hehe
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> o driver do proprietario
<kernel> já no meu arch é só instalar o pacote nvidia e nvidia-utils
<pauloolhos> oi
<QuestLoder> boa noite
<pauloolhos> boa noite
<QuestLoder> E ai blz?
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> tudo joia
<QuestLoder> então está blz
<QuestLoder> de onde?
<paladinn> de onde o que ?
<QuestLoder> falei com o paulo ai... perguntei de onde ele é
<paladinn> cara quer encontro vai pro batepapo uol , aqui é suporte-tecnico UBUNTU LINUX
<QuestLoder> Não quero encontro meu amigo, quero apenas discutir algo sobre Linux, pelo jeito com você não da
<QuestLoder> sem educação
<pauloolhos> vixi
<pauloolhos> paladinn
<pauloolhos> TPM
<paladinn> sim
<pauloolhos> fala serio
<paladinn> QuestLoder, vc é mulher ?
<QuestLoder> Sou nada, sou Homem...
<QuestLoder> Pq a pergunta?
<paladinn> sem piti , por favor
<QuestLoder> isso é reciproco...
<paladinn> ok, foco no canal
<diegovieira> alguem usa skydrive?
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder, liga nao, é falta de pica
<QuestLoder> kkkk
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder,  ai fica assim, parecendo uma putinha =]
<kayo> vei
<vitorlobo> extérica
<vitorlobo> rs
<kayo> perguntar de onde a pessoa é
<QuestLoder> kkk
<kayo> nao vai explodir o canal
<vitorlobo> justamente
<QuestLoder> o cara deve ter uns 80 anos... nas costas vai ser ranzinsa para lá
<QuestLoder> Alguem ai conhece um programa para linux semelhante ao winscp que possa utilizar o certificado?
<kayo> vai ate q o cara é da tua cidade, e ai existe um grupo x de ubuntu q tu pode indicar, tu é magico pra saber de onde ele é?
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder,  tipo LPI?
<QuestLoder> isso
<vitorlobo> desculpa mas n lembro oq é wincp
<vitorlobo> tanto tempo sem usar windows
<QuestLoder> winscp é semelhente o scp, mas modo gráfico para win...
<QuestLoder>  infelizmente ainda tenho que usar este lixo
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder,  ah..isso é gerenciador de ftp?
<QuestLoder> isso...
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder,  usa o FIleZila
<vitorlobo> open source free
<vitorlobo> de boas
<vitorlobo> =]
<QuestLoder> já encontrei vários.. mas que de para instalar certificado que o putty-key gera não rola
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder, ja testou esse?
<revolts> scp é pra transferencia via ssh
<rafaelsoaresbr> acho que o filezilla faz isso.
<QuestLoder> winscp usa o mesmo protocolo que o scp/ssh
<QuestLoder> porta 22 padrão coisa e tal
<QuestLoder> vou testar o filezilla..
<QuestLoder> vlw.... é que uso integra do winscp junto com o putty..
<QuestLoder> obrigado viu paladinn.....rssss pelo dica...rs
<revolts> filezilla não é so pra ftp não? :S
<vitorlobo> quem souber, morre
<QuestLoder> estou lendo aqui,,, parece que ele atende o protocolo sftp, da para fazer conexão ssh
<vitorlobo> pronto
<vitorlobo> resolvido
<vitorlobo> :D
<vitorlobo> sem demais punhetagens
<QuestLoder> kkkkkkkkkk
<QuestLoder> vlw
<QuestLoder> todo usam ai ubuntu?
<QuestLoder> todos>*
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu usava tanto o filezilla server quanto o cliente :-D
<revolts> QuestLoder, http://www.pedropereira.net/ssh-sem-senha-autenticacao-atraves-de-certificados-rsa/
<QuestLoder> kkkk já implatei nos meus servers....
<QuestLoder> vi isso no vol....www.vivaolinux.com.br
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder,  ate pouco tempo usava debian..mas da nno mesmo rs...ubuntu fork de debian
<rafaelsoaresbr> tutorial do vol é muito bom
<vitorlobo> eles nem o grub mudaram aparece debian
<vitorlobo> costumo usar debian ou fork's de debian
<vitorlobo> para facilitar as coisas ne...mtu repositorio.deb
<QuestLoder> ...
<vitorlobo> mas...se um dia tiver de usar .rpm penso em testar o archlinux ja q falam tao bem da performace dele
<QuestLoder> o Opensuse está me surpreendendo
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder, meio pesado =] mas...creio q seja bom tbm
<QuestLoder> .
<rafaelsoaresbr> nem sei pra onde vai o rpm, mas já usei OpenSuse (so usei o browser)
<QuestLoder> instalei ele aqui em dual e esta super level..... v 12.1
<QuestLoder> pois se tiver oportunidade ai, instala ele ai
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder,  tem inclusive um site do opensuse q vc monta seu proprio fork do opensuse
<vitorlobo> tipo...opensuse remasterizado
<QuestLoder> massa
<QuestLoder> já usei várias ditribuições.....
<vitorlobo> sinceramente em qusito de estabilidade, segurança e tal.... prezo muito pelo debian....de gentoo...so que gentoo n é nada prático rs...
<QuestLoder> Slackware, Debian, Ubuntu, Linux Mint.. etc...
<QuestLoder> testei algumas por um tempo
<QuestLoder> estou gostando do Opensuse...
<QuestLoder> o que ferrava no opensuse.. era o yast
<QuestLoder> melhoraram pracas... hein...
<kayo> usa o zypper entao
<kayo> zypper neles
<QuestLoder> semelhante ao apt né?
<kayo> nao
<kayo> mas é melhor q o yast
<QuestLoder> ele usa os repositórios do yast?
<QuestLoder> vou pesquisar sobre... este carinha ai
<kayo> yast e zypper vao pro mesmo lugar
<kayo> zypper é oficial do opensuse tbm
<QuestLoder> blz
<kayo> ele serve para quem gosta mais de linha de comando
<QuestLoder> bacana
<QuestLoder> o paladinn está em todos os canais..rs
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder,  so toma cuidado pq se tiver de bilau duro e fechar o zypper....
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder, problemas graves
<vitorlobo> ai nem alt + ctrl + del resolve
<QuestLoder> kkk
<pauloolhos> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pauloolhos> hahahahahahahahahahahahahah
<pauloolhos> ahaahahahha
<QuestLoder> duro é fechar e pegar... ai denou tudo..
<pauloolhos> hahaha
<pauloolhos> ahahahahahha
<QuestLoder> vcs curte qual ambiente... kde, gnome.../
<QuestLoder> ?
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder, lxde, fluxbox
<vitorlobo> QuestLoder, os mais minimalistas possiveis
<QuestLoder> kkk
<kayo> unity
<QuestLoder> vish... melhoraram o unity?
<QuestLoder> logo no começo começou a dar uns bugs feios...
<pauloolhos> Gosto da Tradicional 10.10
<pauloolhos> Bem mellhor pra trabalhar
<QuestLoder> e a troca da barra lateral já ajustaram isso?
<pauloolhos> o que me atrai na versão 12. é o grafico
<pauloolhos> fora isso
<pauloolhos> PEssoal
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite a todos
<pauloolhos> Vou nessa
<pauloolhos> ate
<QuestLoder> boa noite
<hanslanda> e aí pessoal? beleza? alguém pode me ajudar com o alsa? é coisa simples imagino eu, é que sou iniciante no linux...alguem?
<Fisico> Rudolf dia!
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia, como vai?
<Fisico> Rudolf tudo bem e com vc
<Fisico> ?
<Rudolf> Fisico: bem também
<Fisico> Rudolf blz!
<Fisico> Rudolf se vc acreditar q eu tive q voltar o windows aqui para terminar a qualificação e sábado anoite, quando estava uma boa parte pronta, deu a tela azul da morte justo quando eu compilava o latex
<Fisico> e corrompeu o arquivo
<Fisico> antes de fazer a cópia
<Fisico> ;/
<Rudolf> huehiuehieueiueiuheiuheeiuhieuheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> Fisico: mano
<Rudolf> Fisico: tu tem uma zica muito forte do seu lado
<Fisico> Rudolf tenho
<Fisico> kk
<insano> Poxa, o Elementary OS tá demorando pra sair
<[orca]> eai
<Rudolf> [orca]: hau!
<[orca]> rudolf: bom dia, ou tarde, nem sei direito X..
<Rudolf> aqui dia, por 6 minutos
<[orca]> hmm.
<[orca]> cheguei da escola a um tempo atraz, :P
<[orca]> hey gente, vocês poderiam me dizer algum cliente telnet alternativo ao telnetd? aqui ele só server de server telnet mas não ta funcionando o cliente
<[orca]> bah. esta nit ta de brincadeiraum
<[orca]> net
<[orca]> eae
<Rudolf> [orca]: putty
<[orca]> hmm.
<[orca]> rudolf: como?
<Rudolf> [orca]: como o que?
<[orca]> ah...
<[orca]> eu preciso do telnet ainda. entro em umas coisas as vezes que só da via telnet. mud é uma delas :P..
<[orca]> putz naum achou nada na google doque eu queroum
<[orca]> aff. achei algo aqui X
<[orca]> rudolf: putz, eu pensei que o nome do pacote fosse telnetd mas é "telnet" :P
<[orca]> o do client
<[orca]> cliente
<[orca]> bem.
<[orca]> resolvido
<TheDoctor> Estou com uma dúvida sobre o sistema de diretórios do Linux. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<TheDoctor> Na verdade não é exatamente sobre o sistema de diretórios, é sobre partições.
<TheDoctor> Quando instalei o sistema, criei 3 partições: / (root), swap e home.
<TheDoctor> Eu esperava que os arquivos salvos no meu diretório de usuário fossem salvos diretamente no partição home, que possui 100 GB.
<TheDoctor> Mas isso não está acontecendo. Os arquivos estão sendo salvos no meu diretório de usuário, mas na partição /.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: o que tu aprontou hein?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Vai saber. hsuashua
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Eu segui um tutorial passo-a-passo, no site ubuntued.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: pelo visto ou vc errou ou o "passo-a-passo" é mal feito
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: cola seu fstab num pastebin da vida, por favor
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: ishh, cara. Você tá falando com usuário novato.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: /etc/fstab
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Ok! O que é para fazer com ele?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: copiar e colar num pastebin para que eu possa ver
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Eu nunca usei um pastebin. Manda o link de um aí?!
<Rudolf> pastebin.com
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: http://pastebin.com/3GhRAai1
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: báááásico. Cade o seu /home ?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Cara, eu sou usuário iniciante-ante-ante no linux.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: então reveja o guia que vc seguiu
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Não entendo bulhufas do conteúdo do fstab.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: vc errou
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: o fstab direciona as partições
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Tem como eu corrigir isso sem ter que reinstalar todo o sistema?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: ele está gravando seus dados no /, simplesmente pq nem imagina que tem outra partição para o /home
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: sim tem
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: basta direcionar no fstab os valores corretos para sua partição e jogar seus dados lá
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Pois é. A partição para o home aparece (no nautilus) lá em cima, junto da partição do windows.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Em dispositivos.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Isso deveria acontecer?
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> o nautilos deve estar fazendo os automount da vida
<Rudolf> mas não é o ideal
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Isso.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Tá. Você pode me dar uma mão para arrumar isso?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: não uso ubuntu
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Mas a edição no fstab não é a mesma em todas as distribuições?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: sim, é
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: /dev/sdaX /home fs defaults 1 2
<Rudolf> X vc deve descobrir
<Rudolf> fs vc deve saber (provavelmente ext4)
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: É. ext4
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: /dev/sdaX /home ext4 defaults 1 2
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Coloco essa linha em qualquer lugar no fstab?
<Rudolf> de preferencia depois da ultima configuracao
<Rudolf> dica, faz backup do arquivo
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Como eu descubro o * do sda*?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: dmesg |grep sda ou fdisk /dev/sda ou ls /dev/sda ou cfdisk
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: http://pastebin.com/7ibTCM0T
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: não posso advinhar o que tem no seu disco. Só posso supor
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: ou 3 ou 4
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: vc disse que tem windows
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: provavelmente a 1
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: faça o teste
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/teste
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: e ve o que tem dentro
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: confere com "mount" o que já está montado
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: O terminal retornou isso: /dev/sda3 parece espaço de permuta - não montado mount: você precisa especificar o tipo do sistema de arquivos
<TheDoctor> o terminal retornou isso:
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Tentei com sda4 também: root@linux:/# mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/teste mount: o ponto de montagem /mnt/teste não existe
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: leia as mensagens
<Rudolf> TheDoctor:  o ponto de montagem /mnt/teste não existe
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: crie-o
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: vc é root
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Ainda não sei fazer isso.
<barna> mkdir
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: google it: criando um diretorio
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Ah ta. Eu achava que o mount já fazia isso.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: juuuuura
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Não precisa zuar, né. hehe
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Ele montou a partição do home que estava lá em dispositivos.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: então agora vc já sabe que é o sda4
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Sim. Agora o Sistema-de-Arquivos aparece, no nautilus, lá embaixo, não mais em dispositivos.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Vou tentar adicionar aquela linha que você falou. Se der pau, como eu faço para voltar ao que era antes?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: comente com #
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: antes de reiniciar
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: umount /mnt/teste
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: mount -a
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: se funcionar tá tranquilo
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: duas coisas
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: vc precisa arrumar o novo /home
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: e corrigir as permissões para o seu usuário
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Vamos devagar, cara. Tô um pouco perdido.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Lá no "comente com #" eu já não entendi.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: se der errado o boot, comente a linnha nova do fstab com um #, dessa forma ela não será lida na inicialização
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Certo, mas essa edição não vai fazer nenhuma cagada tipo: não dar mais o boot, etc...?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: pode ser que si
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: se vc não fizer corretamente
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: desmontei o "teste", mas ele continua lá se eu der um "ls".
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: O que fazer para finalizar certinho essa montagem?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: vc instalou o sistema e não definiu o ponto de montagem /home em uma partição separada?
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Sim. Eu segui este tutorial: http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-e-primeiros-passos
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: escreva mount e cola no pastebin a resposta
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: qual a mensagem após umount /mnt/teste ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: vc tem apenas o ubuntu instalado? ou windows também?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: http://pastebin.com/8KrqhPg5
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Nenhuma. Apenas desmontou a partição. Mas se der um ls ela continua lá, só que sem nada dentro.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Windows e Ubuntu.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: entao nao desmontou
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: vc precisa adicionar uma linha mais ou menos assim ao fstab: /dev/sdaX /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: troque /dev/sdaX pela sua respectiva partição
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: eu jah falei isso para ela
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: releia a historia, e continue de onde parou
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Ué. Essa linha já está diferente da linha que o Rudolf passou.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rudolf: eu li
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: apenas pelo 0 ou 1
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: cabe a vc ler o man fstab e decidir qual usar
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: só muda o 0 e o 1.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: a partição precisa ter um sistema de aquivos ext4, presumo que tenha já que vc conseguiu montar ela
<xuxuco> Rudolf
<xuxuco> dizem q vc mama rolas
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: rafaelsoaresbr: resumindo, qual linha devo adicionar?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: cabe a vc ler o man fstab e decidir qual usar
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: não podemos dizer ao certo pois não sabemos exatamente qual partição vc vai usar
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: A partição é a sda4.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: para ver a lista de partições digite: sudo fdisk -l
<rafaelsoaresbr> então beleza
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: toma que o filho é seu
<Rudolf> trabalhar
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rudolf: rs
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: /dev/sdaX /home ext4 defaults 0 2
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: /dev/sda4 /home ext4 defaults 0 2
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: o sistema de arquivos é ext4 mesmo?
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Ok! Só adicionar isso na última linha do arquivo fstab?
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Sim.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: adiciona na última linha
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: http://meupinguim.com/entendendo-arquivo-fstab-linux/
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: da uma lida
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Certo. Aí o que exatamente deve acontecer
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: o sistema vai passar a usar a partição, mas acho bom já criar a pasta so usuário, com as permissões
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: O sistema deveria estar salvando meus arquivos no home que está inutilizado, né?
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Você é usuário Ubuntu?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: só um detalhe, a pasta home atual deve estar vazia para poder ser montada.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: sim, uso ubuntu no notebook. windows no desktop para jogar :-D
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Então. O que eu quero saber é o seguinte: se eu adicionar esta linha, o sistema passará a usar o meu home da outra partição e o que já está salvo no diretório raiz pode ficar lá?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: não automagicamente
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: vc deve criar a sua pasta de usuario dentro do novo home montado
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: e alterar as permissões
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: Pois é. A pasta já está lá.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: chmod -R seuusuario:seugrupo pasta
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: já está lá com tudo certinho. Eu acredito que o sistema deveria estar salvando os meus arquivos lá, e o que aparece em "computador" no nautilus deveria ser apenas uma atalho para o home.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: rafaelsoaresbr: Estou certo?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rudolf: seria bom ele renomear a pasta home atual e criar uma nova, já que a pasta precisa estar vazia para ser montada né?
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: sim, com certeza
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: neste caso
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: sair de todas as instancias do usuario
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: e mudar como root
<rafaelsoaresbr> isso
<Rudolf> sincronizar as pastas
<Rudolf> e entrar novamente
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: vc pode iniciar o sistema no modo de recuperação?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: rafaelsoaresbr: O que é mais fácil: fazer isso que vocês estão falando, ou salvar meus arquivos na partição do windows e reinstalar todo o sistema seguinte um bom tutorial dessa vez?
<TheDoctor> *seguindo
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: rafaelsoaresbr: seguindo*
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: vc não quer aprender?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: é isso?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Claro que quero, mas também quero aprender a instalar o sistema corretamente.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: copia teus arquivos pra partição windows para não correr o risco de perder-los
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: heuheiuehieuhe
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Mas se dá para resolver isso sem recorrer a uma reinstalação, melhor.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: sim, fazendo o que falei
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: daí apaga todo o conteúdo da pasta /home ou renomeia ela para /home;old
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: /home.old
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: não precisa apagar
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: basta copiar de um para outro
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: mudar esse /home.old
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: Aí não terei nenhum diretório home no diretório / ?
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: arrumar as permissoes
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: e refazer o login
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: esse é o correto, né?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: o que vc tem no seu /home atual?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rudolf: pode renomear e copiar depois de uma pra outra
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Tenho o home que deveria estar na partição não usada.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: o que vc tem no seu /home atual?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: /home/nomedeusuario
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: ls /home
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: cp -pr /home/nomedeusuario /diretorio/do/sda4
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: a partição sda4 está montada?
<Rudolf> pronto, isso preserva as permissões
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: rafaelsoaresbr: Posso renomear esse home para home.old e depois fazer aquela alteração que vocês tinham falado?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: monta a partição sda4 e copia o diretório ~ para dentro dela
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: O problema é que ela não quer mais montar a partição. Diz que já está montada, mas não está.
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuiueh
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo mount | pastebinit
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: e copia o link aqui pra gente ver
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Copiar para o diretório montado, né?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Ele retorna -p opção inválida.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Ops! Falha minha.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: sudo cp -pr ~/* /ponto/de/montagem/sda4
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: tá copiando.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: está montado em qual diretório?
<Rudolf> ai jisus
<Rudolf> que medo
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Fiz isso: root@linux:/mnt/teste# cp -pr /home/nomedeusuario/ /mnt/teste/nomedeusuario/
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: qual o resultado para: ls /mnt/teste
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: lost+found nomedeusuario
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: beleza
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: está como o esperado.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: Enquanto copia, vocês poderiam me indicar alguns bons livros sobre linux? Já estou lendo o Guia Foca.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: um
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: rafaelsoaresbr: Dá pra ver que ainda sou bem cabaço no sistema, o instalei há duas semanas, mas pretendo estudar pra um dia tirar as LPI.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: um ótima maneira de aprender é ler a página do manual. como em: man cp, man mount
<rafaelsoaresbr> etc..
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: É. Isso eu já estou fazendo.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: também gosto de ler o help.ubuntu.com :-D
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: Apareceu isto aqui: cp: impossível obter estado de "/home/nomedeusuario/.gvfs": Permissão negada
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: precisa ter o sudo na frente do comando cp
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: rafaelsoaresbr: Mas parece aqui ainda está copiando.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Mas já estou logado como root.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: normal, esse gvfs é uma merda mesmo
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: aparece o # antes de digitar os comandos?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Posso ignorar essa mensagem, então?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: sim
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: sim.
<rafaelsoaresbr> beleza
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: esse .gvfs vai ser criado automaticamente mesmo eu acho
<rafaelsoaresbr> jaca
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: Copiou. Agora é a parte da edição do fstab?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: isso mesmo, e apagar tudo dentro da antiga pasta /home
<rafaelsoaresbr> rm -r /home
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: não precisa apagar
<Rudolf> somente modifique /home atual para /home.old
<rafaelsoaresbr> :-\
<rafaelsoaresbr> é, se der jaca né
<Rudolf> UHUM!
<rafaelsoaresbr> então
<rafaelsoaresbr> mv /home /home.old
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: Posso jogar isso no fstab: /dev/sda4 /home ext4 defaults 0 2?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: pode
<rafaelsoaresbr> agora que eu notei, tem certeza que é ext4?
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Certeza.
<rafaelsoaresbr> sda4*?
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Certeza.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: fdisk -l
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Rudolf: Uma dúvida: Por que não precisa daquele resto de informação (UUID=adf2348*834828348) como tem no swap e /?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: vc precisa descobrir o UUID da sua partição, é apenas um procedimento a mais.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Então preciso por isso no fstab também?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: blkid /dev/sda4
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: não precisa, é opcional
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: mas se você quiser pôr
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Achei aqui, mas se é opcional vou deixar sem para não arriscar.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: qual a saída do comando fdisk -l
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: http://pastebin.com/ytUBk3fK
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: O que é aquela partição sda2? Ela não deveria estar aí.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: E tem praticamente o mesmo tamanho da sda5.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: que coisa estranhaaaaaaa
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: é uma partição estedida, que acomoda as demais partições
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Essa partição simplesmente não existe.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Como assim?
<rafaelsoaresbr> estendida*
<rafaelsoaresbr> as partições sda3, sda4 e sda5 estão 'dentro' da partição estendida
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Ah tá.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rudolf: nunca vi partição lógica com a nomenclatura sda4 ou sda5
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: O Rudolf se foi.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: estranho mesmo isso, partições primárias são sda1-4 e partições lógicas são sda5 em diante
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Mas elas são todas partições primárias. Era o que dizia o tutorial.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: pois é, estranho, muito estranho esse particionamento.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Por algum motivo o tutorial dizia para criar todas elas como primárias.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Tô excluindo o ubuntued dos meus favoritos.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: além do que, é impossível criar mais que quatro partições primárias.
<rafaelsoaresbr> tem pelo menos uma aí que é partição lógica
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: a sda2.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: as outras eu criei.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Lembro-me de ter que excluir uma partição boot do windows para não criar mais de 4 partições primárias.
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: aquela partição de 100MB né?
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Aí ferrou a iniciação do windows. Passei trabalho pra caralho pra instalar essa por** seguindo o tutorial.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Isso. Essa mesmo.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Pra que serve aquilo
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: ?
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Tá funfando sem agora.
<xuxuco> eu moro no morro
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: eu só me interessava em ter aquilo para poder usar um esquema de criptografia do windows que eu nunca usei.
<rafaelsoaresbr> esqueci o nome do treco agora
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas é desnecessária.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Sobre a edição do fstab: A partição precisa ainda estar montada, né?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: vou até ler esse tutorial que vc passou pra ver de qual é rsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: não precisa, já que o fstab só será lido na reinicialização
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Tá. E se der alguma bronca?
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Como vou fazer para iniciar o sistema e reeditar o fstab?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: se der bronca, apaga/comenta a linha do fstab e remoneia o diretório home (mv /home.old /home)
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Sim, claro. Mas, vou conseguir iniciar o sistema?
<rafaelsoaresbr> TheDoctor: acredito que vai iniciar, mesmo que seja em modo texto.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Ah, beleza. Vou reiniciar e já volto pra dizer o que aconteceu.
<TheDoctor> rafaelsoaresbr: Valeu!
<rafaelsoaresbr> beleza
<Known_problems> nome do programa que faz gravação da tela do desktop... para video aula?
<Rudolf> recordmydesktop
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rudolf: O \TheDoctor nao voltou rsrs
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: não tem milagre
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: tem que sua
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: talvez apenas aprenda algo reinstalando
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rudolf: o particionamento ficou todo bugado rsrs
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: eu tava sem paciencia de pegar no colo e fazer para ele
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: muito trampo
<Known_problems> Rudolf, thanks
<[1]paladin> ] -groupcat- [Global Notice] Sorry folk, services have run off again. We expect to catch them again shortly, after a brief period of network breakage.
<[1]paladin> netsplit
<tortu> a morte dos amigos
<tortu> nao vai passar em vão
<tortu> o mano deu o papo
<tortu> pra puxar pro sao joao
<tortu> kem for traficante
<tortu> pode correr pra la kem corre na nossa frente
<tortu> temo ordem pra matar
<tortu> pode destravar fuzil
<tortu> e preparar as granadas
<barna> tortu, q é isso?
<Guest63597> Boa noite a todos
<Guest63597> A Stream vai testar jogos no UBUNTU?
<moskvat> e ae pessoas
<Guest63597> ble
<Guest63597> em a STEAM vai testar jogos no UBUNTU
<Guest63597> PESSOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ME AJUDEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM QUE BATE PAPO QUE NINGUEM FALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Guest63597> A STEM VAI TESTAR JOGOS NO UBUNTU?
<vitorlobo> Guest48625, também ne
<vitorlobo> olha teu nick
<vitorlobo> guest caralhocentos de tanto
<Guest63597> ae agora
<Rodrigo_Pvai> e agora
<Rodrigo_Pvai> A Stem vai testar jogos no UBUNTU
<Dead_Thinker> :)
<Rodrigo_Pvai> vai ou não vai
<barna> Rodrigo_Pvai, ouvi falar q sim
<Rodrigo_Pvai> vai ser bom né
<Dead_Thinker> IMHO sim.
<Rodrigo_Pvai> então qual jogo vc gosta
<Rodrigo_Pvai> na STEAM
<Dead_Thinker> A performance do Left 4 Dead 2 no Linux foi monstruosa
<Rodrigo_Pvai> muitooooo
<Dead_Thinker> Rodrigo_Pvai, eu não jogo nada lá ainda hehe, jogo mais no PS3
<Rodrigo_Pvai> Bom
<Rodrigo_Pvai> PS3 é muio ruim
<Dead_Thinker> Mas a única necessidade caseira do windows é pra jogos, no meu caso.
<Rodrigo_Pvai> nem tenho
<Dead_Thinker> praticamente
<Dead_Thinker> Rodrigo_Pvai, é questão de costume, eu me acostumei e curto :)
<Rodrigo_Pvai> WIndows é tipo "Quebra Galho"
<Dead_Thinker> Rodrigo_Pvai, jogar no PC é muito melhor claro, mais interatividade, etc, mas é um saco ficar se preocupando com hardware
<Rodrigo_Pvai> nem me proucupo
<Rodrigo_Pvai> nem consome muita memoria
<tortu> mpb pagode sertanejo
<Rodrigo_Pvai> Na Stem pelo WINE tou baixando o Tean Fortenes 2
<Dead_Thinker> Rodrigo_Pvai, massa, é bacana esse jogo :)
<Rodrigo_Pvai> Primeira vez que eu vou jogar
<Dead_Thinker> reiniciar, volto já
<Rodrigo_Pvai> tou fazendo de tudo para pegar
<Rodrigo_Pvai> sera que pega
<Rodrigo_Pvai> o Team Fortnes 2
<Rodrigo_Pvai> pelo WINE
<barna> Rodrigo_Pvai, ja deu uma lida no winehq?
<Rodrigo_Pvai> nem
<Rodrigo_Pvai> me disseram que ele ta em BETA
<Rodrigo_Pvai> e nem ta pegando[
<barna> Rodrigo_Pvai, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9901
<Rodrigo_Pvai> então
<tortu> dance  hiphop  mpb  pagode  sertanejo
<Rodrigo_Pvai> não sou muito fã de musicas
<Rodrigo_Pvai> alguem tem
<Rodrigo_Pvai> DLC DO Team Fortness 2
<Rodrigo_Pvai> nem sei que é DLC
<Rodrigo_Pvai> Pessoal
<Rodrigo_Pvai> tem gente ai
<barna> tortu, pra esse tipo de discução acesse o canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<barna> Rodrigo_Pvai, num sei o q é isso!
<Rodrigo_Pvai> ne eu
<Rodrigo_Pvai> hehe
<Rodrigo_Pvai> então
<tortu> barna
<tortu> so usei aki
<barna> Rodrigo_Pvai, pegou o link q eu te mandei?
<tortu> como notepad
<tortu> to organizando umas coisas
<Rodrigo_Pvai> na minha opinião quando a STEAM vim para o UBUNTU e acho que outras empresas vai vim tembem
<tortu> na minha ssh
<Rodrigo_Pvai> na minha opinião quando a STEAM vim para o UBUNTU e acho que outras empresas vai vim tembem
<Rodrigo_Pvai> vc acha tambem?
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<Rodrigo_Pvai> na minha opinião quando a STEAM vim para o UBUNTU e acho que outras empresas vai vim tembem
<OliveiraBorges> Beleuza
<Rodrigo_Pvai> Bl
<Rodrigo_Pvai> e
<Rodrigo_Pvai> então qual é duvida
<OliveiraBorges> Qual a importancia do steam no ubuntu
<Rodrigo_Pvai> para Jogos
<Rodrigo_Pvai> como CS Team Fortenes 2
<OliveiraBorges> Para usuários gamers
<Rodrigo_Pvai> ETC
<Rodrigo_Pvai> isso ai
<Rodrigo_Pvai> por ai
<OliveiraBorges> Tendo. Concordo tb
<Rodrigo_Pvai> ;)
<Rodrigo_Pvai> vc tem o STEAM
<OliveiraBorges> Cara eu estou viciado no linux
<Rodrigo_Pvai> só  vc|?
<OliveiraBorges> Nao tenho. Faz tempo que eu nao jogo
<Rodrigo_Pvai> é esse tempo vai acabar
<OliveiraBorges> Comprei um cel com android
<Rodrigo_Pvai> bom
<OliveiraBorges> Instalei o linux
<OliveiraBorges> To no cel agora
<Rodrigo_Pvai> nossa
<Rodrigo_Pvai> e deu conflito
<Rodrigo_Pvai> usa VELOX
<barna> OliveiraBorges, #android-br  entra lá
<Rodrigo_Pvai> tem sala de IRC de tudo
<Rodrigo_Pvai> que mais tem
<barna> Rodrigo_Pvai, quase tudo q vc quiser!
<OliveiraBorges> Pguei uma app de irc
<Rodrigo_Pvai> ai sim
<barna> OliveiraBorges, queria te perguntar umas coisas sobre o android, entra lá no canal!
<OliveiraBorges> Peguei app de ssh
<Rodrigo_Pvai> legal
<Rodrigo_Pvai> em tem topico de jogos
<Rodrigo_Pvai> jogos de STEAM
<OliveiraBorges> Mas o unico terminal que fica com a tela deitada eh o próprio ubuntu para android
<OliveiraBorges> Eu comprei o xperia play conhece ?
<Rodrigo_Pvai> conheço é muito bom
<Rodrigo_Pvai> pagou uma furtuna
<OliveiraBorges> Comprei do meu irmao
<Rodrigo_Pvai> então
<OliveiraBorges> No ml vc acha ate de 700
<Rodrigo_Pvai> já estalou uns aplicativos
<OliveiraBorges> Caiu mt o preco
<Rodrigo_Pvai> é
<Rodrigo_Pvai> lançamento é igual casa
<insano> pfff
<Rodrigo_Pvai> quanta ta em construção é caro mais quando acaba fica barato
<OliveiraBorges> Ele custava 1700 1 ano atras
<Rodrigo_Pvai> nossa
<Rodrigo_Pvai> em mudando de assunto
<Rodrigo_Pvai> o Team fortness 2
<Rodrigo_Pvai> ta demortando muito pra baixar
<barna> OliveiraBorges, eu to com galaxy note! ja até baixei o ubuntu pra android, mas ainda num instalei!
<barna> queria tirar umas duvidas!
<OliveiraBorges> Ta baixando como
<Rodrigo_Pvai> pelo STEAM
<OliveiraBorges> Fala fera
<Rodrigo_Pvai> o Berna  vai nesse canal aki #android-BR
<Rodrigo_Pvai> ou nesse aki
<Rodrigo_Pvai> #android-br
<Ricardo__> barna, e ae usando q distro?
<Rodrigo_Pvai> ou pesquise
<Rodrigo_Pvai> demora muito
<barna> Ricardo__, agora ubuntuStudio 12.04 64
<Rodrigo_Pvai> tem 11 mega só baixei 1
<Ricardo__> vem com gn ome?
<barna> nops, XFCE
<Ricardo__> ehehehe
<OliveiraBorges> Barba, vc pegou o complete linux
<OliveiraBorges> Desenho do android vermelho
<Ricardo__> barna, fui ate pro kubuntu mas gnome 3 nao
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<vitorlobo> barna,  fala mano =]
<vitorlobo> kubuntu maior pesdo
<vitorlobo> pesado
<vitorlobo> por incrivel q pareça
<vitorlobo> xubuntu n é a mesma coisa de ubuntu + xfce
<vitorlobo> era pra ser...mas n é
<vitorlobo> xfce desktop é pesado
<vitorlobo> agora xfce4 nao
<Ricardo__> sei la meu
<Ricardo__> pra minha maquina
<Ricardo__> melhoraram bastante o kubuntu
<Ricardo__> da pra usar de boa
<Ricardo__> tem uns bugs
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ricardo__> mas contornaveis
<vitorlobo> essa é a diferença
<Ricardo__> nao é dakeles q tem q reiniciar pc
<vitorlobo> quando vc usa e nota a diferença
<vitorlobo> vc n diz
<vitorlobo> da pra usar de boa
<vitorlobo> vc simplesmente nota que o bagulho é insano
<vitorlobo> =]
<Ricardo__> eh na real
<Ricardo__> isntalei o debian wheezy com lxde
<Ricardo__> esse ta bacana
<Ricardo__> bem leve show gostei
<barna> Ricardo__, to pensando nisso tb!
<barna> vitorlobo, blz?
<Ricardo__> cara bem leve
<Ricardo__> e a versao dvd ja vem bem completa tb
<Ricardo__> ou vai na cd mais capada
<vitorlobo> barna,  blz e vc? ainda trampando nas edições kdenlive?
<Ricardo__> eh so questao de gosto
<barna> vitorlobo, ainda usando o kdenlive, to mais videos em parceria! eu filme e os parceiros editam!
<barna> ele tem muito mais a manha de edição do q eu!
<vitorlobo> barna,  mas em kdenlive eles?
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-21
<barna> vitorlobo, alguns, a galera da frente de softer livre ta usando e pilhando pra todo mundo usar! mas tem uns q usam o preier ainda!
<vitorlobo> barna,  é..tem uma resistencia da galera do after e premiere msmo
<barna> sim, tenho q confesar q sofro do mesmo mal com fotografia!
<barna> o gimp num sana todas as minhas necessidades! ai tem hora q tenho q correr pro photoshop
<vitorlobo> barna,  eu to profissa no gimp rs
<barna> q massa!
<Dead_Thinker> Galera da Apple realmente fez um campo de distorção da realidade
<Dead_Thinker> eu mesmo fiquei tentadaço a comporar um MacBook, mesmo vendo outros notebooks mais baratos e com hardware superior
<barna> Dead_Thinker, com o mesmo valor de um macbookpro vc compra um asus 150% mais potente.....
<Dead_Thinker> barna, pois é
<Dead_Thinker> barna, mas o SO+hardware deles fidelizam mesmo, conheço muita gente que não trocaria de SO
<kayo> é facil de usar
<kayo> coisa e talz
<kayo> vc tem liberdade, nao tanto qto no linux
<kayo> mas tem
<barna> mas vc num tem liberdade de usar mais nada q num seja da apple!
<barna> tenta ligar ele num projetor q num seja apple, tenta colocar um mousa não apple e assim por diante.....
<kayo> mas vc tem os meios
<barna> sim, comprar um mouse de 90R$!!! hehehehehehee
<barna> ow, alquem sabe como usar uma camera DSLR como webcam no ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  geração the walking dead
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  é a mesma da microsoft so que com uma maçã na frente
<vitorlobo> rs
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker, conheça a foxcom
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker, que vc usará software livre feliz
<vitorlobo> e ainda preferirá o asus que barna recomendou
<vitorlobo> rs
<Dead_Thinker> iehaiuha
<Dead_Thinker> comparando assim vou até de CCE mano
<Dead_Thinker> iehaiaue
<vitorlobo> CCE vai acabar falindo desse jeito
<Dead_Thinker> site maneiro http://www.foxconn.com/
<Dead_Thinker> iehauieiaheiuh
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  tem escravos de todas etnias lá
<vitorlobo> negros, indianos, chineses, japoneses, vietnamitas
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhaa
<Dead_Thinker> Dizem as más linguas que o Dobby (aquele bixim do Harry Potter que morreu) escapou de lá
<Dead_Thinker> (Péssima essa)
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker, fail..n assisti hp
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  ai harry potter http://www.xvideos.com/video1535170/omg_it_s_harry_potter_
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  bem q me falaram q ele era bruxo e pegava na vara
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> o.o
<Dead_Thinker> haeuiae, nem abri o link aqui, meda
<moskvat> salve galera
<junior> Boa noite galera ?!
<junior> não consigo entrar no msn com nenhum mensageiro do ubuntu
<junior> nem empathy nem pidgin nem emesene
<junior> pessoal ? alguem ta passando por isso ?
<insano> junior,
<junior> o pior que preciso falar com minha esposa e ela não usa outro messageiro nem a pauu
<insano> qual é a versão do ubuntu?
<junior> 12.04
<insano> OK
<junior> algum deles suporta webcam ?
<insano> alguma mensagem de erro?
<junior> não... simplesmente fica carregando eternamente
<insano> já tentou o pidgin?
<junior> sim...
<junior> carrega eternamente
<insano> vc está usando algum firewall/router?
<barna> junior, vc ja tentou atualizar?
<junior> humm acho q não... uso um rotiador sem fio
<junior> já atualizei sim...
<barna> junior, a MS muda de padão toda hora, pra boicotar os usuarios linux!
<barna> aki ta funfando blz o msn!
<junior> as vezes o pidgin e o empathy da a mensagem de que eu fui desconectado por estar conectado em outro lugar e as vezes diz que não foi possivel recuperar as informações pessoais
<insano> junior, acho que o problema é o seu roteador que está barrando as conexões para o msn
<junior> como posso resolver isso ?
<insano> tenta usar a conexão http
<barna> junior, vc tem q usar webcam?
<junior> uso um dlik
<junior> olha seria bom
<barna> junior, vc pode entrar na pagina do msg e logar por lá!
<insano> ou então vc pode entrar pelo navegador e acessar algum IM online
<insano> o imo.im é bom
<junior> haha não to conseguindo entrar nem no hotmail... a coisa ta seria...
<junior> entra normal em tudo menos no hotmail
<insano> se vc quiser usar a webcam sem problemas, aconselho usar o gtalk
<junior> no pidgin ta assim
<insano> outra solução seria usar o skype
<junior> messenger.hotmail.com porta 1863
<junior> mas eles conectam com o msn?
<insano> então, vc seleciona conexão http
<insano> não, ele conectam em uma outra rede
<junior> sim ta selecionado
<insano> salva essa configuração e tenta entrar novamente
<junior> Bem vindo de volta! 1 conta foi desconectada porque você está usando a mesma de outro local.
<junior> da essa msg
<insano> mas entrou?
<junior> cara e na boa na versão 12.04 pifou tudo... a internet ficou uma lessma
<junior> não não entra
<insano> faz o seguinte
<insano> tenta entrar no sua conta do msn e mudar sua senha
<insano> depois tenta entrar novamente
<insano> com a nova senha
<junior> eu não consigo entrar no hotmail
<junior> to falando q a coisa ta seria
<junior> kkk
<insano> digita na barra de endereço do navegador imo.im
<insano> e tenta entrar no msn
<junior> sim o imo uso bastante... só que a webcam dele só funciona se a pessoa tiver no imo...
<insano> tem alguma coisa barrando o endereço do hotmail na sua rede
<junior> mas ela é um tartaruga em informatica... e teimosa... não quer aprender...
<junior> oq pode ser ?
<insano> vc sabe configurar seu roteador sem fio?
<junior> eu botei ele pra funcionar... haha
<insano> pois é, só vc mexe nele?
<junior> sim
<insano> tenta olhar se tem alguma configuração de firewall
<insano> alguma coisa do tipo...
<junior> blz
<insano> e aí?
<insano> junior, para utilizar a webcam eu sempre prefiro o skype
<insano> muito melhor
<junior> mas da pra falar com pessoas do msn ? no skype ?
<insano> não, basta vc criar uma conta
<junior> sim eu tenho uma conta ja
<insano> então é só instalar o skype, logar e começar a falar com a pessoa que vc quer
<junior> só q a tataruga da minha mulher mal sabe ligar o note
<junior> e é teimosa não quer aprender...
<Rudolf> junior: comuniquem-se por carta
<insano> instalar o teamviewer no computador dela
<junior> kkkk é o jeito...
<insano> assim vc pode acessar remotamente e configurar
<junior> o bixo teimosoo
<junior> mas valew galera... nao tem jeito... o jeito e botar denovo a bosta do windows em dual boot
<xuxuco> http://78.46.36.45:9025/listen.pls
<xuxuco> radio nova fm
<insano> tô começando a achar que tem uns caras que vem aqui fazer perguntas só para encher o saco
<Maninho> manda eles tomar na beira do xu kkkkkkkkkk
<insano> na beira não
<insano> tem que ser no centro
<Rudolf> in the middle of
<insano> up in their ass
<insano> up in their asses*
<Sao_Jorge> vou te espetar dragão dos inferno
<insano> surtou
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: hau!
<OliveiraBorges> como eu abro a porta o bind
<OliveiraBorges> estou conseguino ver local
<OliveiraBorges> mas nao externo
<Rudolf> o que tem no meio do caminho?
<OliveiraBorges> como assim ?
<OliveiraBorges> die um nmap
<OliveiraBorges> dei*
<OliveiraBorges> nao mostrou a porta 53
<OliveiraBorges> só internamente que mostra
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: o que tem no meio do caminho entre a internet e a maquina com o bind?
<OliveiraBorges> sei-la, varios rotadores
<OliveiraBorges> firewal
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: nenhum firewall seu?
<OliveiraBorges> iptables -F
<Rudolf> pruque fazer flush no iptables?
<Rudolf> bom, vou resumir dae vc pensa o que faz
<Rudolf> das duas uma
<Rudolf> ou vc especificou no daemon para rodar apenas uma interface
<Rudolf> ou vc tem a porta bloqueada seja no seu firewall de borda ou seu provedor
<OliveiraBorges> aluguei uma vps
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: vps com lan?
<OliveiraBorges> nao entendi o contexto de lan
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: interna externa
<Rudolf> 00:03 < OliveiraBorges> nao mostrou a porta 53
<Rudolf> 00:03 < OliveiraBorges> só internamente que mostra
<OliveiraBorges> quano eu digito dentro do servidor
<OliveiraBorges> nmap + ip
<OliveiraBorges> ai aparece a porta 53 aberta
<OliveiraBorges> quando eu digito do meu pc
<OliveiraBorges> nmap +ipservidor
<OliveiraBorges> ai nem omtra a porta 53
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: bom, se não tem block na vps, configuração errada
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: isso se o bind subiu corretamente
<OliveiraBorges> ele ta reinicnado normal
<OliveiraBorges> log normal
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu vou arriscar um aqui
<OliveiraBorges> era o named.conf.optinos
<OliveiraBorges> com config errada, rs
<OliveiraBorges> até o registro.br deu certo
<OliveiraBorges> ufa
<OliveiraBorges> quanto sofrimento por esses dias
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf, alguns provedores de internet
<OliveiraBorges> bloqueiam a porta 80
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf
<OliveiraBorges> certo ?
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> 80, 25, 53, 110, 143, 993, 995
<OliveiraBorges> no 3g tb ?
<Rudolf> varias no intervalo de 0 a 1024
<Rudolf> e algumas outras
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: aham
<silvano> bom dia galera
<OliveiraBorges> como eu faria
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: vish, ja tive problemas com a vivo
<OliveiraBorges> pra configuar no 3g
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: bloqueia MUITAS portas no 3g
<OliveiraBorges> apache movel
<OliveiraBorges> foda
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: jogaria em porta alta
<OliveiraBorges> eu queria configurar um apache + bind mobile
<silvano> algm poderia me ajudar a sanar esse problema:
<silvano> W: Falhou ao buscar cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)/dists/natty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Por favor, use o apt-cdrom para fazer com que este CD-ROM seja reconhecido pelo APT. O apt-get update não pode ser usado para adicionar novos CD-ROMs
<silvano> E: Alguns arquivos index falharam ao ser baixados. Eles foram ignorados, ou cópias antigas são usadas ao invés
<OliveiraBorges> mas tem como fazer funcionar neh
<OliveiraBorges> silvano, do que se trata
<silvano> tentando usar o apt-get update
<silvano> fica dando esse erro
<Rudolf> silvano: edite o arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list e tire o cd
<silvano> amigo o que realmente devo editar
<Rudolf> silvano: edite o arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list e tire o cd
<silvano> ha varios arquivos dentro
<Rudolf> o que tem dentro de /etc/apt ?
<silvano> /etc/apt/sources.list
<silvano> é pra abrir o sources.list.d?
<Rudolf> silvano: o que é esse /etc/apt/sources.list? arquivo ou diretorio?
<silvano> agora q vi,
<silvano> tem esse diretorio que te informei e tem um sources.list
<Rudolf> então boa sorte
<Rudolf> tomar banho e dormir
<Rudolf> fuiz
<silvano> algm poderia me ajudar a sanar esse problema:
<silvano> <silvano> W: Falhou ao buscar cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)/dists/natty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Por favor, use o apt-cdrom para fazer com que este CD-ROM seja reconhecido pelo APT. O apt-get update não pode ser usado para adicionar novos CD-ROMs
<silvano> <silvano> E: Alguns arquivos index falharam ao ser baixados. Eles foram ignorados, ou cópias antigas são usadas ao invés
<silvano> alguém??????/
<silvan> W: Falhou ao buscar cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)/dists/natty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Por favor, use o apt-cdrom para fazer com que este CD-ROM seja reconhecido pelo APT. O apt-get update não pode ser usado para adicionar novos CD-ROMs
<silvan>  E: Alguns arquivos index falharam ao ser baixados. Eles foram ignorados, ou cópias antigas são usadas ao invés
<Guest70440> ALGUME SABE COMO RESOLVER????
<kernel> Rudolf, como eu ponho o libreoffice para pt_BR?
<Rudolf> kernel: instala o pacote de linguas dele libreoffice-l10n
<Rudolf> kernel: e escolhe depois nas configurações
<Rudolf> kernel: isso, no gentoo
<Rudolf> kernel: no ubuntu, nem imagino
<fl0cker> No Ubuntu existe o pacote libreoffice-l10n-pt-br
<Rudolf> pronto
<Thiago-Muniz> bom dia, preciso de ajuda para instalar o Ubuntu via USB, alguem poderia me dar um auxilio ?
<Thiago-Muniz> help!
<insano> Thiago-Muniz, unetbootin
<kernel> fl0cker, valeu irmao
<kernel> deu certo aqui ;)
<fl0cker> kernel: =)
<ThiagoNalli> Olá a Todos
<mary_> ola
<mary_> ola thiago nalli
<ThiagoNalli> Olá mary_ estou aprendendo usar esse treco de Irc rsrs
<mary_> ata
<ThiagoNalli> Confesso que usando Linux a 6 anos nunca usei isso
<mary_> e minha primeira ves q uso isso
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: lamentááável
<mary_> kkkkkkkk
<ThiagoNalli> Poxa Rudolf sempre usei ICQ e agora gtalk, Irc achava de outro século
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: como se relacionava antes com a comunidade, mal lhe pergunte?
<mary_> e legal o IRC
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, apenas por e-mail pela list
<Rudolf> ah, ICQ super atual
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: não colou a desculpa
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrsr
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, usava list e fórum apenas
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: massss, sejam bem vindos
<Rudolf> mary_: both of you
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: forum eu larguei mão
<ThiagoNalli> e fiquei 3 anos sem usar linux
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: nesses 6 que vc falou não usou em 3?
<ThiagoNalli> Obrigado Rudolf , ainda aprendendo
<ThiagoNalli> sim, conheci ubuntu no 5.04
<ThiagoNalli> usei até a versão 7.10 quando perdi tudo que tinha :(
<ThiagoNalli> Perdi PC, Móveis, casa, fiquei pobre assim dizendo
<ThiagoNalli> agora que voltei a comprar um notebook, móveis, internet e estou voltando
<ThiagoNalli> acho que o irc vai me ajudar mais nas dúvidas
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: boa sorte
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, Obrigado
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, vc é de onde? Sou de SP e estou na lista do Ubuntu-br-sp tambem
<Rudolf> ribeirão preto - sp
<ThiagoNalli> Conheço, uma ótima cidade
<Rudolf> não delire
<ThiagoNalli> desculpe o monte de perguntas, o irc é novidade a mim :)
<Rudolf> ahaha
<Rudolf> mas não confunda com bate-papo do uol
<ThiagoNalli> Costuma ter muitas pessoas aqui?
<Rudolf> e siga as regras de cada canal
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: não costumo contar
<Rudolf> eu só respondo as coisas quando sei
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf,  relaxa, eu ia dizer isso: Não acho que isso seja o UOL
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf,  aproveito e pergunto, onde acho as regras do canal? no site da Lista?
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: digite /topic
<ThiagoNalli> valeu
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, ajudou já com o link das regras, mais alguma sugestão para ajudar um novato?
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: guia foca linux, já leu?
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, Já sim, digo iniciante em irc..rsrs
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: só usando cara
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf,  em Linux me considero intermediario
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: sugiro acessar o site da freenode e estar por dentro das regras deles também
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, desde já, Obrigado, foi a 1ª ajuda já rsrs
<ThiagoNalli> Vou ler toda documentação a respeito dai estarei por dentro
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, a zé ruelagem do bate-papo do uol, se extende ao irc
<vitorlobo> bonito exemplo de zé ruelagem
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: infezlizmente
<Rudolf> -z
<vitorlobo> kernel, bot
<Thales> Boas
<Rudolf> hau
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém lembra o comando para restaurar a configuração do terminal quando ele fica com a codificação toda errada por ler um arquivo binário?
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehieuhieuheiehiuehieuhe
<EduardeCalibal> Não é engraçado, é triste...  :-o
<EduardeCalibal> Achei...  Comando "setterm -reset"
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, afk.
<Rudolf> EduardeCalibal: vou anotar essa
<Rudolf> EduardeCalibal: valeu
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sempre lembro set mas não lembro o resto do comando...
<EduardeCalibal> :)
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Rudolf> é, funfou mesmo
<kernel> vitorlobo, :P
<EduardeCalibal> Aproveitando que estou aqui.  Alguém sabe como copiar e colar linhas no vi?
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, axo q é c e v
<vitorlobo> c copiar, v colar
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar.
<ThiagoNalli> Copiar yy e colar p (de paste)
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar...
<ThiagoNalli> yy copia a linha atual... para copiar 3 linhas por exemplo, de "esc" depois :3yy
<EduardeCalibal> É isso, funcionou, obrigado.
<EduardeCalibal> ...quero ver eu lembrar disso quando precisar.  :-P
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ThiagoNalli> EduardeCalibal, anota no caderninho..rsrs ou abre um gedit com titulo: Comandos Uteis rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho uma pesquisa que já passa de 20 páginas de anotações.
<vitorlobo> vi ..vim
<EduardeCalibal> Mas quando eu tiver esquecido provavelmente estarei longe daqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Huhahaha.
<vitorlobo> ow negocio q complica
<vitorlobo> rs
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Rudolf> só usando mesmo
<Rudolf> EduardeCalibal: too much "AFK" from you man
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, o que é AFK?
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre que falam meu nome o programa me chama...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<EduardeCalibal> Não consigo sair do canal.
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: longe do teclado (do ingles)
<EduardeCalibal> Away from keyboard
<EduardeCalibal> O IRC tende a comer todo o tempo ai o trabalho n
<EduardeCalibal> não rende.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<ThiagoNalli> Entendi..rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
 * vitorlobo troll mode ON
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, !
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, !!
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, !!!
 * vitorlobo hihihihi
 * EduardeCalibal Grrrrrrrr"
<EduardeCalibal> Ou como diriam no chat do tibia...
 * EduardeCalibal Grrrrrrrr!!!!1111111
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal .....putz... eu sabia que esse termo AFK vc usava em games mas...tibia?
<vitorlobo> ta de sacanagem
<EduardeCalibal> AFK se usa no irc desde o início...
<EduardeCalibal> Assim como outros tantos...
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal,  nada nada tibia se engasgou tdo
 * vitorlobo rindo
<EduardeCalibal> Tibia é engasgado.  Acho que os caras tem um módulo só para criar lag naquilo.
<EduardeCalibal> Huhahaha
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ae
<xGrind> vitorlobo, o/
<vitorlobo> xGrind, http://ninja-ide.org
<vitorlobo> legal essa
<vitorlobo> bem objetiva
<vitorlobo> bonita
<vitorlobo> feita em qt4
<vitorlobo> legal
<xGrind> da pra usar oq nele?
<EduardeCalibal> Ai, ai...  Problemas sérios aqui.  Tenho um cabo que converte uma USB e uma serial, um cabo Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port.  Não sei se ele é confiável.
<EduardeCalibal> Tentei usar dois mouses serial nele mas não sei se estão bons também.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe como ouvir o mouse nessas portas?  Tentei cat na porta mas não sai nada lá.
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  .py, .html, .jpg, .png, .ui, .css, .json, .js, .ini
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ele suporta esses =
<vitorlobo> =]
<Spiga> reiniciar
<d70> boa tarde
<sagat> alguem sabe me dizer se existe alguma canal sobre pcbsd
<sagat> clear
<sagat> exit
<sagat> rs
<jardelvdas> ola pessoal!
<jardelvdas> alguem pode ajudar com erro gpg: http://pastebin.com/acAi3BVN
<barna> jardelvdas, erro na chave p/ acessar o rep
<jardelvdas> barna, nao sei como resolver isso tem alguma dica?
<barna> estou perguntando pro google
<barna> jardelvdas, te mandei um link em pvt
<barna> jardelvdas, to garrado num trabalho aki, num posso ficar pesquisando muito, mas ai tem coisa boa!
<jardelvdas> barna, vlw
<geko> ù che bene
<[orca]> boa noite
<[orca]> alguém entende aqui de edições de áudio e taus?
<[orca]> bem, queria habilitar o stereo mixer e rear mic no meu linux mas não estou conseguindo
<[orca]> o stereo ta saturado e o mic ta muito baixo.
<[orca]> se podesse inverter, mas que os dois fique legível ta ótimo pra mim..
<[orca]> queria esta ajuda, pois preciso dos dosi pegando.
<[orca]> ...
<[orca]> eita o meu cliente caiu
<[orca]> alguém poderia me ajudar no problema com alsamixer?
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> humph
<servidor> #bacula-br
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-22
<rafael_> boa noite pessoal
<rafael_> alguém online?
<rafael_> vcs estão visualizando a minha msg?
<pauloolhos> oi rafael
<pauloolhos> estou sim meu caro
<revolts> :S
<pauloolhos> Boa noite
<rafael_> ufa . valeu!
<rafael_> estou novo por aqui
<pauloolhos> Hum
<pauloolhos> rum rum
<pauloolhos> rafael : o pessoal aqui é mesmo paradao
<pauloolhos> eles so entra em acao quando voce posta uma duvida ou problema
<pauloolhos> fora isso todo mundo fica so observando
<pauloolhos> é normal essa paradeira
<rafael_> ok, então logo logo irei questionar as minhas dúvidas com a galera!
<pauloolhos> é isso ai
<rafael_> estou migrando o win para ubuntu ..
<pauloolhos> com certeza voce vai gostar
<vitorlobo> rafael_, será um guerreiro se conseguir se adaptar a interface unity do ubuntu rs
<vitorlobo> rafael_, axo que é mais adaptavel usuarios windows ao kubuntu
<vitorlobo> mas...é so dica
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas notches :P
<Dead_Thinker> E ai galera, que outros canais bacanas brazucas vcs recomendam? :)
<pauloolhos> Boenos
<rafael_> vitorlobo, eu tenho um conhecimento básico no mundo linux
<rafael_> eu nunca gostei do kde acho muito bagunçado
<vitorlobo> rafael_, que bom :)
<vitorlobo> rafael_, acho pesado
<vitorlobo> rafael_, vc sabe a interface do win7 é cópia do kde ne?
<vitorlobo> rs
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<rafael_> sim, eles copiaram na cara dura a interface
<vitorlobo> rafael_, mas assim...a microsoft ao mesmo tempo que é vilã....n é tão escrota assim n
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  vc sabia que a microsoft é o terceiro maior desenvolvedor da plataforma linux?
<vitorlobo> parece paida
<vitorlobo> *piada
<vitorlobo> mas é
<rafael_> eu li essa reportagem .. parece piada mesmo
<vitorlobo> rafael_, só ano retrasado eles investiram 90 milhoes no projeto SUSE da novell...que é uma distro voltada para servidores linux
<vitorlobo> rafael_, a microsoft trabalha no windows mas seus servidores são linux...q tenso
<sagat> boa noite
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas
<rafael_> boa noite.
<sagat> alguem poderia me ajduar a filtrar certas portas com iptables
<rafael_> em servidores o linux é muito poderoso.
<sagat> o free bsd hj é mais forte que o kernel linux
<sagat> mas um servidorzinho bem configurado  com linux é show
<Danniel-Lara> tem o openbsd também é muito bom
<rafael_> só uma pergunta .. vcs tem alguma indicação de programa psp? eu nunca me dei bem com esse amule
<rafael_> p2p
<sagat> derivados são muito bom ,
<sagat> mas sou peixe pequ nos bsd da vida
<sagat> chego la ainda rsrs
<Danniel-Lara> e eu também
<Danniel-Lara> heheh
<Dead_Thinker> rafael_, eu só uso torrent hj em dia, tem suprido minhas necessidades, mas o eMule era show :)
<Dead_Thinker> rafael_, dá uma olhada no DC++, tem um cliente pra linux
<Dead_Thinker> rafael_, esse é o client windows http://dcplusplus.sourceforge.net/
<Dead_Thinker> rafael_, achei esse pra linux http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<Dead_Thinker> rafael_, se vc achar uns hubs bons vai encontrar muito material legal
<rafael_> blz valeu ou ver com calma mais tarde esses links
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  apt-get install amule
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  uma coisa sagat tem razão....nenhum mascote combate esse do bsd http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3643/3647105630_a4cb28a51c.jpg
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> thomas, safado vc é uma mina
<vitorlobo> ará
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  sabe quem tava perguntando por vc nestante?
<xGrind> quem:?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  o Andre_Gondim
 * vitorlobo rindo
<xGrind> o.O
<vitorlobo> xGrind, agora chama um pai de santo para comunicar-se com ele
<xGrind> #medo
<xGrind> kk
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  aprendendo oq man?
<vitorlobo> diga-me
<xGrind> nada. no curso to no visual g ainda kk
<xGrind> muito facil
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> xGrind, povo daqui ainda persiste em secar gelo com flanela ne
<vitorlobo> n vao direto ao ponto
<xGrind> depois vão ensinar pascal e php
<xGrind> eu quero coisa mais avançada q visual g, mas os fdp da sala tão sabendo nem isso kk
<vitorlobo> pascal
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> gosto muito de blaise pascal
<vitorlobo> ele n merecia isso
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> xGrind, c++ mano....tem q chegar na brutalidade ae
<rafael_> fui
<rafael_> boa noite
<rafael_> a todos
<acris> pessoal, tentei ouvir um midi no ubuntu usando um tutorial que achei na internet, que instala o timidity, mas nao toca, alguem ja fez isso ou gostaria de ajudar?
<acris> by the way, tutorial do josevitor http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Midi
<xGrind> acris, instalou o medibuntu?
<vitorlobo> nosas
<vitorlobo> nossa
<vitorlobo> tem tempo q n ouço falar em .midi
<vitorlobo> caramba
<acris> rs
<acris> instalei o timidity, xGrind, como explicado no tuto
<xGrind> timidity é um player. voce precisa dos codecs
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<acris> mmm, esse eu tinha instalado já
<acris> sera que precisa reinstalar pra que se aplique ao timidity?
<acris> vou tentar
<xuxuco> viciado q o dnarc
<xuxuco> manda pro inferno
<AMParanoid> alguém me dá uma ajuda aeh?
<AMParanoid> alguém me ajuda aeh?
<AMParanoid> to com um erro no linux que não consigo consertar...
<Celso> Bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<glauco29> ae
<glauco29> qual a melhor forma de instalar Java RE (virtual machine) no ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Rudolf> glauco29:  o que o google diz a respeito?
<FraterLinux> apt-get install icedtea ?
<glauco29> eu ouvi falar de um open java
<glauco29> isso é bom?:
<Rudolf> não
<Rudolf> heuheiuehe
<glauco29> eu consigo atualizar o 11.04 direto para o 12.04 sem perder os programs instalados?
<Rudolf> glauco29: sonha
<Rudolf> glauco29: a probabilidade de dar merda proporcionalmente com a quantidade de customizações que vc fez e numeros de programas diferentes instalados
<Rudolf> glauco29: se for fazer isso, primeiro atualize dentro da 11.04, depois para a 12.04
<xuxuco> Rudolf
<xuxuco> sua hora vai chegar
<xuxuco> vai morrer todo furado
<xuxuco> papapapa
<kayo> que isso gordinha, q isso
<xuxuco> gordinha nada
<xuxuco> aki no 18
<xuxuco> é varios ak
<xuxuco> bonde do professor
<paladinn> xuxuco sem tomar seu remédio logo pela amanhã...
<xuxuco> paladinn
<xuxuco> vo comer vc
<xuxuco> filho da puta
<paladinn> ta alucinando no ubuntu-br xuxuco, aqui é canal de suporte... vai pro batepapo UOL q vc arruma uns doido q nem vc
<xuxuco> paladinn
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> mais alucinado q vcs?
<paladinn> essas horas xuxuco
<xuxuco> paladinn
<xuxuco> vc é gordo?
<xuxuco> estilo o Rudolf
<xuxuco> ?
<paladinn> estilo gracie
<paladinn> spider
<xuxuco> é preto?
<JKnaak> aeewwww
<paladinn> xuxuco tem trauma de preto ? te abusaram na infancia ?
<kayo> paladinn, tu visitava mto o chat da uol né?
<kayo> so fala de la
<JKnaak> bom dia pra voces
<JKnaak> =)
<paladinn> bom dia
<JKnaak> cara
<JKnaak> depois que assinei a lastfm meus dias ficaram bem melhores na frente do pc
<JKnaak> hahahaha
<JKnaak> =P
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> alguem ai ja testou o pcbsd ?
<ThiagoNalli> sagat, nem conheço esse :(
<cissairala> olá pessoal
<cissairala> alguem pode me ajudar?
<insano> cissairala, diga
<ThiagoNalli> cissairala, diga [2]
<cissairala> instalei o ubuntu 12.04 no meu net e tá muitooooooooo lento
<cissairala> queria saber pq
<cissairala> já usei o 9 e o 10 nele e rodava muito bem
<cissairala> agora troquei  pro 12 pq n tive opção e demora 398783 anos pra abrir qquer coisa
<cissairala> será que eu posso fazer alguma coisa
<cissairala> ?
<insano> como vc fez a instalação?
<insano> quanto de memória tem seu computador?
<cissairala> 1 g de ram e 250 de hd
<cissairala> como eu fiz a instalação? não entendi o.O
<insano> vc fez a instalação com live cd?
<insano> ou vc instalou pelo windows?
<cissairala> fiz com pen drive
<insano> vc sabe como usar o terminal?
<cissairala> não no net só tem linux instalei o 12 e deletei o anterior
<cissairala> sim, sei
<cissairala> quer dizer mais ou menos
<cissairala> hahaiuhaoa
<cissairala> pra ver coisas do sistema nao
<insano> digita
<insano> free
<insano> no terminal
<insano> free -m
<insano> cola aqui a saída
<cissairala> to em pc diferente  mas saiu assim
<cissairala>  total used free shared buffers cached
<cissairala> qual vc quer saber
<insano> used
<cissairala> used: mem: 949; -/+ buffers/cache? 393/ swap? 7
<insano> OK
<insano> seu computador tem 1GB de memória e está sendo completamente usada
<cissairala> tu acha q eh por causa da memoria q ele ta assim?
<insano> vai no menu iniciar e digita monitor do sistema
<cissairala> mas pq com as outras distribuições ele rodava perfeitamente
<insano> e abre o monitor do sistema
<cissairala> sim
<insano> vai na aba processos
<cissairala> ok
<insano> clica em CPU para ele mostrar os processos que estão consumindo mais CPU
<insano> depois vê qual está consumindo mais memória
<cissairala> nossa tem muitos
<cissairala> huaihauiohaoia
<insano> qual o que aparece em primeiro lugar
<insano> qual consome mais cpu e qual consome mais memória?
<cissairala> gnome system monitor
<insano> qual o próximo?
<cissairala> unity pplications daemon
<cissairala>  depois vem compiz
<insano> qual sua placa de vídeo?
<cissairala> ja te digo
<cissairala> onde eu vejo a placa de video? O>O
<insano> vai em configurações do sistema e depois vai em detalhes
<cissairala> aqui n diz nada de placa de video
<cissairala> acho q n tem
<insano> faz o seguinte
<insano> quando for fazer o login
<cissairala> tem como tiver a configuração nova nova do ubunto e deixar como a antiga?
<insano> aparece do lado direito da caixinha uma roda, lá vc seleciona unity 2d
<insano> faz o login usando o unity 2d para ver como vai ficar
<cissairala> só pode ser isso
<cissairala> no outro eu tb tentei usar esse tipo de configuração e trancada
<cissairala> obrigada!!! vou tantar
<cissairala> tentar
<mwallacesd> Hi evil guys!
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, blz???
<mwallacesd> hello there
<glauco29> pessoal
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> Esta erro ja aconteceu com alguem -> fatal: SASL per-process initialization failed
<alvaro> estou enfrentado um problema no Ubuntu de uma hora para outra a barra do Unyti desaparece e a barra de menus, poderiam me ajudar?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar neste problema - > fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
<vitorlobo> alvaro, usa o unity 2d pra ver
<vitorlobo> alvaro, vai em mudar a sessãoe  muda pro unity 2d
<alvaro> como faço
<vitorlobo> alvaro,  onde vc desliga e tal..reinicia...tem la ...iniciar uma nova sessaão
<vitorlobo> alvaro,  dai vai pedir sua senha ...dai vc clica no simbolo do ubuntu e troca pra unity2d
<vitorlobo> OliveiraBorges, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024866
<OliveiraBorges> vou dar uma oolhada
<vitorlobo> alvaro___,  deu?
<alvaro___> vitor  s-o que está dando bug na sessão principal
<alvaro___> eu entrei como convidado
<alvaro___> agora
<alvaro___> gostaria de deixar a principal  normal novamente, é possivel?
<alvaro___> vitor, estas aí?
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: bora para aula de fenomeno de transporte
<Fisico> ixi
<Fisico> boa sorte meu caro Rudolf
<Fisico> cheguei agora do curso de sertãozinho
<Fisico> Rudolf vc deveria fazer algo em computação krai
<Fisico> vc é bom nisso já
<katador> boa tarde galera
<katador> alguem usa ubuntu 11.10 64 bits?
<katador> to tendo problemas em instalar quase todos os programas..... nao instala nada
<katador> wine, radiotray, pidgin, filezilla, crhome nada instala
<katador> aparece isso
<katador> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote wine1.3 E: Não foi possível encontrar qualquer pacote pela expressão regular 'wine1.3'
<katador> alguem usa ubuntu 11.10 64 bits?
<insano> katador, vc deve ter bagunçado seu sources.list
<katador> eu formateu o pc
<katador> instalei do zero
<katador> nao mexi em arquivo nenhum
<katador> pode ter vindo bugado?
<insano> não
<katador> vo formata denovo e coloca 32bits denovo
<insano> já tentou instalar pelo software center?
<katador> da erro tbm
<insano> katador, não tem nada a ver com ser 32 ou 64 bits
<katador> fala que a fonte é "universe"
<katador> ai eu coloco a senha, e nao acontece nada
<insano> certo
<katador> baixei aquivos .deb tbm nao instala
<chm0d-780> vê as dependências!
<insano> coloca no pastebin o conteudo de /etc/apt/sources.list
<chm0d-780> katador, ja tentou cm o aptitude?
<katador> to postando no pastebin
<katador> um min
<katador> o apitude ainda nao usei
<katador> insano:  http://pastebin.com/ir8FHQ1D
<katador> firewall de rede nao bloqueia esses tipos de atualizaçao e instalaçao neh
<chm0d-780> quase todas ljnhas comentas :S
<chm0d-780> linhsd*
<chm0d-780> linhas teclado foda*
<insano> katador, o firewall pode bloquear...
<insano> katador, vc está em uma rede corporativa?
<katador> eu pego a net do meu visinho
<katador> ele coloco firewall na rede, tinha alguns problemas com ele
<katador> mas nao tanto como agora
<insano> acho que é isso
<katador> eu tento usar o apt-get e nao acha arquivo nenhum
<insano> tenta usar outra rede...
<katador> antes ele achava arquivos, mas alguns nao fazia o download
<insano> ou então desativa o firewall temporariamente para testar
<insano> tem proxy?
<katador> nao
<katador> eu nao tenho acesso pra desaivar ele
<insano> testa sem o firewall
<katador> mas vou usar outra rede
<insano> OK
<katador> ver no que acontece
<katador> qnado instalei, ele atualizo normal
<katador> so nao consigo instalar nada
<insano> olha, deveria funcionar pq o apt usa http
<katador> nem pelo terminal, nem pela central
<insano> no entanto o firewall pode ter restrições de acesso
<insano> deve ser do tipo bloqueia tudo e só libera o permitido
<katador> curte só
<katador> eu uso o aptget update
<katador> da uns erros
<katador> W: Falhou ao buscar http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden
<insano> é, então é isso mesmo
<katador> tava em duvida sobre o firewall
<katador> isso ja é sacanagem
<insano> sacanagem é usar a net do vizinho :P
<katador> O acesso ao site http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages está temporariamente bloqueado por medidas de segurança. Se você deseja acessar o site, clique aqui para preencher o formulário de solicitação.
<katador> é do firewall mesmo
<katador> mas eu pago pra usar
<katador> nao vale a pena colocar uma linha telefonica só pra ter dsl
<insano> então faz a solicitação
<insano> cara, a anatel acabou de proibir isso
<insano> saiu a notícia na info
<insano> venda casada!
<katador> hum...
<katador> essa noticia nao sabia nao
<katador> seria interessante uma plano mais barato
<katador> pra quem só que usar trafego de dados
<insano> http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/tecnologia-pessoal/anatel-podera-suspender-oi-novamente-21082012-32.shl
<insano> rapaz, qual operador tá fazendo isso?
<insano> operadora*
<katador> nao tem ainda
<katador> mas seria interessante
<insano> telefone da anatel pra denunciar é 1331
<katador> eu sei
<insano> http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/exibirPortalInternet.do
<katador> trabalhei com a vivo um tempo
<katador> fiz milhoes de chamados
<katador> rsrssrs
<insano> na anatel?
<katador> sm
<insano> deu resultado?
<katador> fazia pro clientes
<katador> eles demoram, mas sempre da resultado
<insano> hunrum
<insano> pois é
<katador> ai tomei bronca pq abri chamado contra a propria vivo
<katador> ai me dera mbronca, mas resolveram o problema
<insano> dependendo da qualidade do serviço as empresas podem até perder concessão para atuar
<insano> quem dera todo mundo fizesse isso quando as operadoras abusassem da boa vontade dos clientes
<katador> eu abria muito chamado
<katador> sempre resolve
<katador> só saber reclamar do geito certo, no lugar certo
<thomas> /203/203
<katador> vo nessa turma
<katador> flw
<rafael_> boa noite
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas
<alvaro> boa noite barna
<barna> boa noite alvaro
<alvaro> Unity 3D, já deu bug no seu pc?
<alvaro> Me deu uma dor de cabeça grande esse bug
<alvaro> ainda bem que tive ajuda para, pelo mesmo ficar em 2D o sistema
<vitorlobo> alvaro,  resolveu?
<alvaro> fiquei com o 2D :(
<vitorlobo> alvaro, volta no 3d... abre o terminal e digita unity --reset
<alvaro> Deu bug depois que fiz umas atualizações de seguraça
<alvaro> *segurança
<vitorlobo> alvaro,  de repente funcione
<alvaro> tenho medo de ser o pc que não aguenta o 3D
<alvaro> Core2Duo
<vitorlobo> alvaro, faz isso e ver po
<alvaro> vou tentar, te agradeço
<alvaro> http://pastebin.com/FvgLYc0a  Vitorlobo olha o tanto de problemas
<vitorlobo> alvaro,  reseta o compiz tbm gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-23
<vitorlobo> digita isso no terminal
<vitorlobo> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<vitorlobo> e depois digita
<vitorlobo> unity --reset de novo
<alvaro> como termino o processo ativo no terminal?
<vitorlobo> alvaro, ps -ef | grep nome do programa que vc ter terminar
<vitorlobo> alvaro, tipo ps -ef | grep firefox
<vitorlobo> dai ele aparece o numero do PIN
<vitorlobo> tipo
<vitorlobo> aparece
<vitorlobo> alvaro numero etc....
<vitorlobo> dai vc digita
<vitorlobo> kill -9 numero
<vitorlobo> dai ele termina o processo
<alvaro> rapaz agora travou o painel inicial
<alvaro> vitorlobo foi só digitar o 1º comando e o painel travou
<vitorlobo> alvaro, é...axo q n suporta 3d rs
<vitorlobo> alvaro, fica no 2d mesmo..n faz tanta diferença
<alvaro> mas como?
<alvaro> Core2
<vitorlobo> alvaro, core2 é processador...oq conta nesse caso é placa de video
<alvaro> quanto é necessario para aguentar o 3D?
<vitorlobo> alvaro, rpz...uma gforcezinha fulera ta valendo de 128bits
<alvaro> a minha é de 256bits
<vitorlobo> alvaro, mas eu uso ubuntu e nem uso unity entao to nem ai
<vitorlobo> rs
<alvaro> por isso da minha duvida
<alvaro> :O
<alvaro> ainda por cima é Intel
<vitorlobo> alvaro, vc gosta do unity?
<vitorlobo> alvaro, eu axo pesado, chato, irritante
<vitorlobo> rs
<alvaro> meio estranho
<alvaro> mas por que raios, ele vem por padrão
<alvaro> já tive que reinstalar por causa dele já uma vez
<vitorlobo> alvaro, desencana do unity man
<vitorlobo> alvaro, sei la..mete um kde, um xfce, um lxde, qualquer outra coisa
<alvaro> e o jeito
<alvaro> meu cabelos estão ficando brancos com ele rsrsrsrsrsrs
<vitorlobo> tenho 26 anos
<vitorlobo> e ja estou grisalho
<alvaro> o que acho engraçado é que quanto instalei a coisa funcionava com sobra, agora deu bode
<alvaro> tenho 35
<alvaro> mexo com micro desde o DOS e Windows 3.1
<vitorlobo> alvaro, eu tbm rs
<alvaro> naquela epoca quando ferrava o sistema, ferrava de vez rsrsrsrsrs
<vitorlobo> alvaro, jogava prince of persia de dos
<vitorlobo> me amarrava
<alvaro> era foda aquela epoca rsrsrs
<alvaro> 286 meu Deus rsrsrsrs
<alvaro> aqueles disquetes gigantes em tamanho e não em capacidade rsrsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> Vitor te agradeço pela tentativa de me ajudar, quem sabe nas proximas atualizações corrijam esse probleminha
<paladinn> :)
<alienbox_> test
<alienbox_> boa noite
<sagat> to instalando o tal de pcbsd
<sagat> numa VM
<sagat> alguem ai ja mecheu
<sagat> obrigado
<Ruffles> pessoal, alguém aqui usa o plugin de voz e video do google?
<Dead_Thinker> Ruffles, isso roda onde? No browser? Só usei o áudio/vídeo do Empathy/Pidgin/aMSN
<Ruffles> Dead_Thinker, roda no firefox
<coyotcheh> oi
<coyotcheh> bom dia
<coyotcheh> tem algum maneira de saber qual usuário esta logado pela rede
<Rudolf> coyotcheh: defina "pela rede"
<coyotcheh> um rede local de 30 pc´s
<coyotcheh> preciso saber o nome de usuario q esta logado em um determinado pc para me conectar via ssh
<Rudolf> coyotcheh: qual o serviço utilizado para logar? AD? SAMBA? NOVELL?
<coyotcheh> samba
<coyotcheh> todos as maquinas tem o OS ubuntu 12.04
<Rudolf> e por que raios usa samba?
<Rudolf> se não tem windows/
<megalinux> nao consigo baixar nada neste programa
<katador> bom diagalera
<katador> alguem conhece proxy pra usar no apt-get
<katador> ou pra usar em todo o ubuntu 11.10
<katador> to com problema na minha rede
<katador> ?
<Urick> hey (:
<Urick> alguem on ?
<insano> ¬¬
<katador> sim
<katador> insano:  fui ver meu problema, usei o not em outra rede, funcionou de boa
<katador> problema é mesmo o firewall
<insano> pois é, manda liberarem o endereço do servidor
<katador> ja mandei o cara liberar
<katador> vou espera pra ver
<Urick> alguem aqui tem iphone ?
<rogerio> pessoal instalei o ailurus e ele esta muito diferente por isso não consigo mais usa-lo, alguem sabe de algum tutorial?
<xGrind> audio ta com lag aki no xubuntu :(
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> alguem ai ja instalou o pc-bsd ?
<liox_> boa tarde
<liox_> eu tenho um vps com webmail squirell
<liox_> so q ele eh muito feio e tsocao
<Rudolf> liox_: verdade
<liox_> queria saber se alguem ja instalou esse  emexis-webmail
<liox_> ?
<liox_> parece um fork melhorado
<liox_> Rudolf: ja usou algo com visual melhor
<liox_> ?
<Rudolf> liox_: zimbra
<Fisico> Rudolf:  ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: e ae doido
<Fisico> fala meu caro
<jxdones> Olá pessoal como vão?
<Fisico> Rudolf:  aquele dia vc me mostrou o vi ou o vim, num me lembro  que deixa certo a identação do python, vc lembra o nome , sabe se tem pra windows?
<Rudolf> Fisico: vi/vim é para linux
<Fisico> Rudolf:  tem pra windows, vc conhece algum assim?
<Rudolf> não conheço
<Fisico> é vi ou vim?
<Rudolf> vim
<Fisico> vou instalar aquii
<Fisico> sabe se tem nos repositórios do ubuntu, debian?
<Fisico> to no mint
<maurilio> fala pessoal alguem de sp ?
<jxdones> Eu instalei o ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin no meu pc, e tudo está funcionando aparentemente bem. Instalei o driver da minha NVidia Gforce 9400GT
<jxdones> Porém, o painel não está reconhecendo a placa de video. Alguém poderia me apontar uma direção para a resolução do problema?
<Rudolf> jxdones: eu indico o google
<Rudolf> Fisico: nem imagino
<Fisico> mas vou procurar, obrigado
<jxdones> Rudolf: Obrigado :)
<Rudolf> jxdones: disponha
<jxdones> Rudolf: Tenho outro problema, o meu audio fica travando, isso já aconteceu contigo?
<Rudolf> jxdones: nunca
<jxdones> Rudolf: hum... Ok, cara! Muito obrigado :)
<Rudolf> jxdones: uma recomendação
<Rudolf> jxdones: um linux mais limpo
<jxdones> Rudolf: Como assim um linux mais limpo?
<Rudolf> jxdones: um que não trave o audio
<Rudolf> jxdones: que funcione a placa de video
<Rudolf> jxdones: vc chegou a olhar os logs
<Rudolf> jxdones: verificar cagar de processamento
<Rudolf> jxdones: de disco?
<jxdones> não não :(
<Rudolf> jxdones: ou mesmo temperatura?
<jxdones> Mas dai, o Linux Mint é bom?
<Rudolf> cagar == taxa
<Rudolf> nossa, to com merda na cabeça
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiueh
<jxdones> hahahahhahahaha
<Rudolf> jxdones: nem imagino
<Rudolf> jxdones: vi uma vez
<jxdones> Rudolf: hum... eu não quero abandonar o ubuntu não :P
<jxdones> Rudolf: Comecei a usar o Ubuntu tem pouco tempo.
<Rudolf> jxdones: problemas servem para separar os tipos de pessoas
<Rudolf> jxdones: aquelas que voltam para o lugar onde conhecem (aka windows)
<Rudolf> jxdones: daquelas que se viram e começam a ler documentação, logs, e ficam na merda do linux até fazer funcionar
<jxdones> Rudolf: eu quero fazer o meu linux funcionar mesmo :D
<Rudolf> jxdones: comece lendo os logs
<Rudolf> jxdones: e usando as ferramentas corretas para verificar o desempenho da sua maquina
<Rudolf> jxdones: pode ser o proc no talo
<Rudolf> jxdones: pode ser a memoria
<Rudolf> jxdones: ou pode ser o hd com dificuldade para ler arquivos
<jxdones> Rudolf: Ok, obrigado pela help, buddy!
<maurilio> Rudolf, cara como faz para ler logs de problemas?  onde os encontro
<Peste_Bubonica>  /var/log é um bom começo
<Peste_Bubonica> problemas com hardware pode ser reportados nos logs do kernel
<Peste_Bubonica> um dmesg pode te dar informação util
<maurilio> valeu pela dica
<Rudolf> maurilio: ISSO
<Rudolf> maurilio: /var/log é o lugar
<Rudolf> maurilio: entender é um pouco mais de ler doc, caçar no google , e pensar
<Fisico> Rudolf:  o vim já é o editor de python?
<Rudolf> Fisico: não
<Rudolf> Fisico: vim é um editor de texto
<Fisico> hum
<Rudolf> Fisico: plugin e configuração que melhoram ele para python
<Rudolf> Fisico: editor python tem o eric
<Rudolf> Fisico: o Komodo
<Fisico> entendi
<Fisico> já usei o eric
<Fisico> é bom
<Fisico> vc prefere nesse caso esses editores de python como o eric ou memo o vim?
<Rudolf> Fisico: eu não programo, eu faço scripts
<Rudolf> Fisico: então prefiro o vim
<Rudolf> Fisico: vai de cada
<Rudolf> um
<Fisico> entendi
<Rudolf> Fisico: projetos grandes de c++/java eu faço com IDE
<Fisico> entendi
<liox_> alguem aqui manja de configuracao server?
<liox_> a situacao e a seguinte
<liox_> configurei um vps na linode
<liox_> com o guia the perfectserver ubuntu server 12.04
<liox_> ai no guia a instalacao so webmail era o squirellwebmail
<liox_> so q ele he muito feio e ruim de personalizacao
<liox_> ai queria subistituir por outro
<liox_> achei o exemis webmail um fork dele so q com visual melhor
<liox_> queria saber se so apontar os dominios imap e smtp
<liox_> ja funfaria
<liox_> ?
<Eronides> Pessoal não consigo conectar o tasque ao remember the milk, abre a página de autorização, eu autorizo mas no aplicativo fica como desconectado
<celso> join #mictmr
<celso> ops
<liox_> pessoal estou tentando fazer update e instalar pacotes no meu ubuntu server  e esta dando isso
<liox_>  * SECURITY UPDATE: denial of service via invalid tidy objects
<Rudolf> liox_: pela linha de comando?
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> está sendo atacaaaado
<Rudolf> liox_: ow
<Rudolf> liox_: tá fazendo isso no apt-get update ?
<moskvat> ola pessoas
<moskvat> blz
<Rudolf> moskvat: ola
<moskvat> opa Rudolf
<Known_problems> algum plugin, ou programa que dê de baixar os video da Globo ?
<Rudolf> Known_problems: vai baixar novelas jão?
<Rudolf> Known_problems: atualmente  nao rola
<Known_problems> Rudolf, naum, eh uma reportagem de salario de TI. pra esfregar na cara do patrao
<Rudolf> manda o link por e-mail
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehiueh
<Known_problems> Rudolf, reunindo materias... pra fazer um video so.
<dcosta> boa noit
<dcosta> Andre_Gondim:  ? Acho que já li algumas coisas tuas
<dcosta> digo eu
<Rudolf> dcosta: elu que ele morreu?
<dcosta> desculpa ?
<dcosta> tás a brincar ?
<Rudolf> dcosta: não, procura no google fio
<Rudolf> dcosta: faz um tempo já
<dcosta> desculpem
<Rudolf> 5 ou 6 meses
<dcosta> :(
<Rudolf> só não sei te dizer por que raios o "avatar" dele ainda está on-line
<dcosta> Rudolf:  tem um bonucer
<Rudolf> bouncer ou vps
<Rudolf> não sei dizer
<dcosta> não deixa de ser bonito ...memoria a quem foi um lutador pelo open source
<dcosta> li varios tutorial dele
<dcosta> um bem aja a memória dele e que deus lhe deia descanso e um lugar ao lado dele
<dcosta> obrigado pelo alerta Rudolf pois eu julgava que não existia ubuntu-br
<Rudolf> dcosta: tá meio abandonado pelos OPs oficiais
<Rudolf> dcosta: mas tamus aí
<dcosta> sudo apt-get install descanse-em-paz
<dcosta> :) olha tá melhor que o ubuntu-pt
<dcosta> fala-se tudo menos de linux
<dcosta> obrigado pela simpatia ... por outro lado fiquei triste pois já li o comentário do melhor amigo
<dcosta> mas prontos ... é assim mesmo
<dcosta> ando a tentar reunir um grupo de especialistas em linux que falem pt-br no ambito da segurança
<dcosta> claro a ajuda
<dcosta> é sempre bem vinda
<dcosta> o projeto vai ter o nome de carteblanche em homenagem a Kevin Mitnick
<dcosta> temos aqui alguem que saiba o minimo de oracle ?
<dcosta> queria fazer um script para uma query mensal
<dcosta> http://www.examiner.com/slideshow/eye-candy-end-of-summer-bikini-photo-shoot?cid=PROG-Slideshow-TCArticle4-SummerBikinis
<dcosta> gosto mais desse
<dcosta> sorry
<dcosta> desculpem errei no canal
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-24
<alvaro> Boa noite
<alvaro> Poderiam me explicar que erro é esse que o Firefox está apresentando " Not Found
<alvaro> The requested URL /search was not found on this server.
<alvaro> Apache/2.2.15 (CentOS) Server at www.google.com Port 80"
<dcosta> olá alvaro
<alvaro> Olá
<dcosta> humm mas tás a aceder ao irc com o mesmo pc
<dcosta> certo ?
<alvaro> sim
<dcosta> e acedes ao google ?
<dcosta> o dá o erro identico ?
<alvaro> tanto o google quanto o Yahoo
<dcosta> então o site que estás a aceder está com um problema
<dcosta> dá-me o link em privado para eu ver
<dcosta> mexeste no teu dns ?
<alvaro> não
<dcosta> nem andaste a mexer no router ?
<alvaro> o router eu configurei conforme o manual dele
<dcosta> tenta fazer um ping pelo terminal ao google.com a ver se tens resposta
<dcosta> ping google.com
<dcosta> aparentemente é um problema de DNS
<dcosta> eu não estou com o ubuntu de momento mas vais as ligaçoes de rede e no dns mete um dns publico
<dcosta> pera ja te dou um
<alvaro> dcosta eu consigo abrir os 2 o problema é quando peço para eles encontrarem um site
<unknzuck> qual a resposta do ping?
<dcosta> 208.67.222.222
<dcosta> qual é a resposta do ping
<alvaro> tudo ok
<dcosta> resolve ?
<alvaro> espere vou colocar no pastebin
<dcosta> não tens nada configurado no proxy do browser ?
<dcosta> nenhum plugin ou addon
<dcosta> tipo tor ou assim
<alvaro> não
<dcosta> tenta meter no dns esse ip
<dcosta> para descartamos o problema de dns
<unknzuck> vc sabe como fazer alvaro?
<alvaro> The requested URL /search;_ylt=AiU6iW51nip1omzYlo8GgNyU7q5_;_ylc=X1MDMjE0MjE3MDc3MgRfcgMyBGZyA3lmcC10LTcwNwRuX2dwcwMxBG9yaWdpbgNici55YWhvby5jb20EcXVlcnkDcGFzdGViaW4Ec2FvAzE- was not found on this server.
<alvaro> Apache/2.2.15 (CentOS) Server at br.search.yahoo.com Port 80
<alvaro> to por fora do assunto
<dcosta> unknzuck:  parece problema de dns não ?
<unknzuck> mas, vc conseguiu acessar a busca do yahoo?
<dcosta> pode estar em cache
<unknzuck> dcosta: talvez!
<alvaro> sim quando peço para expor o resultado da busca e que dá isso
<unknzuck> teste o google então
<unknzuck> e diga se acontece o mesmo
<alvaro> Not Found
<alvaro> The requested URL /search was not found on this server.
<alvaro> Apache/2.2.15 (CentOS) Server at www.google.com Port 80
<alvaro> o que pode ser isso?
<unknzuck> poste no pastebin o resultado do 'ping google.com'
<dcosta> :)
<alvaro> http://pastebin.com/fWewePeN
<dcosta> hummmmm
<dcosta> unknzuck:  como ele acede ao paste bin ?
<dcosta> dns não é então
<alvaro> pior que o router é novinho
<unknzuck> dcosta: Hahahahah
<unknzuck> é estranho!
<alvaro> algumas vezes dá pau com o site do uol e do bol tambem
<dcosta> tás a usar o ubuntu ? unknzuck ?
<alvaro> da globo.com
<unknzuck> sim! 12.04
<alvaro> uso ubuntu 12.04
<dcosta> dá-lhe o caminho para limpar o cache do browser
<unknzuck> ok alvaro, então vamos colocar o opendns
<unknzuck> ah, mas aí é só Ctrl+Shift+Del
<alvaro> como faço?
<dcosta> ja voltp
<unknzuck> tá usando o que? Unity, Gnome3?
<dcosta> eu ?
<alvaro> Unity
<unknzuck> alvaro
<unknzuck> ok
<dcosta> backtrack
<unknzuck> alvaro: está usando conexão sem fio?
<alvaro> com fio
<unknzuck> então vá na barra superior, e clique no ícone da sua conexão
<unknzuck> geralmente fica ao lado do ícone de áudio
<unknzuck> clique em Editar conexões
<alvaro> certo
<unknzuck> na aba com fio 'wired', clique em Editar
<unknzuck> Configurações IPV4
<alvaro> ok
<unknzuck> adicione isso em 'Servidores DNS': 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<alvaro> mas está em DHCP
<unknzuck> altere para somente endereço
<alvaro> não tem isso
<unknzuck> https://store.opendns.com/setup/operatingsystem/ubuntu
<unknzuck> pronto
<unknzuck> nessa página você tem todos os passos
<alvaro> espere "Somente endereços (DHCP) automaticos?
<unknzuck> isso
<alvaro> posso colocar os 2?
<unknzuck> deve
<unknzuck> separados por vírgula, claro!
<alvaro> só salvar?
<unknzuck> bem, eu apenas faço logout, mas o site do opendns indica reiniciar
<unknzuck> depois, teste no último link da página que coloquei acima
<unknzuck> aparecerá: Success! You're now using OpenDNS.
<alvaro> quero saber porque está ocorrendo isso
<unknzuck> eu espero que dê certo!
<unknzuck> você usa algum outro sistema operacional no mesmo roteador?
<alvaro> não
<alvaro> só o Ubuntu
<alvaro> será defeito no roteador?
<alvaro> mas tem só 3 meses, que comprei :(
<unknzuck> é difícil dar um diagnóstico alvaro
<alvaro> olha funcionou ,mas vou ficar com um IP estático?
<unknzuck> espera, antes ele não dava problema?
<unknzuck> não....
<alvaro> não
<alvaro> foi de 1 mes para cá
<alvaro> unknzuck, vou ficar com ip estático ou não?
<unknzuck> alvaro: não cara! Não tem relação alguma
<unknzuck> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS
<unknzuck> entenda melhor o que é DNS
<alvaro> ufa, pois ficar estático é fria, fica mais vunerável rsrsrs
<alvaro> tó pensando em levar o router na loja que comprei para eles testarem tá na garantia ainda
<unknzuck> ok. mas, veja se essa alteração surtiu algum efeito
<alvaro> tá beleza, consertou tudo
<revolts> alguem entende de shell script por ae?
<MarconM> revolts:
<MarconM> diga
<MarconM> o que precisa eu sei bem poco ... mas se eu puder ajudar
<revolts> tipo
<revolts> qro renomear todos arquivos de diversas pastas, no script tenho a var caminho e uma var pastas
<revolts> mv caminho/pasta caminho/.pasta
<revolts> só tem um problema
<MarconM> sim
<revolts> a variavel pasta
<MarconM> o que tem ?
<revolts> tem duas palavras com espaço
<MarconM> sim
<revolts> e o mv nao aceita isso
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> entao seguinte
<MarconM> esse espaço ae
<MarconM> voce coloca \
<revolts> to pensando em usar um sed
<MarconM> tipo no windows esta assim
<revolts> trocar todos espaços por \espaço
<MarconM> arquivos de programas
<MarconM> arquivos\ de\ programas
<revolts> arram
<MarconM> quando voce colocar a barra
<MarconM> ta um tab
<MarconM> ele vai completar
<revolts> qria um modo de mascarar isso de forma rapida
<revolts> qndo perguntei lembrei do sed
<Fisico> Rudolf:  ^^
<MarconM> revolts: deu certo ?
<revolts> ainda não :x
<MarconM> aeuahaueheuheaa
<MarconM> revolts: aqui deu certim
<revolts> o q vc fez?
<MarconM> oque eu te disse
<MarconM> tu quer criar uma pasta com tipo 3 nomes certo
<MarconM> ou entrar
<MarconM> ou excluir
<MarconM> tanto faz
<revolts> cara eu nao vou por \ em 30 arquivos diferentes com varias linhas
<MarconM> revolts: tu nao disse q era varios arquivos
<MarconM> me diz o que quer fazer exatamente
<revolts> a base q eu te disse é o q precisa mudar
<revolts> fazer o mv renomear o q tem na variavel
<MarconM> revolts: fico na msm
<MarconM> nao entendi como assim
<MarconM> é um script em bash q tem pastas dentro
<MarconM> caminho de pastas e voce quer mudar
<MarconM> é isso ?
<revolts> antes ele le varios arquivos q contem referencia ao nome novo e nome velho
<revolts> vc manja de SED ?
<MarconM> revolts: cara nao muito
<MarconM> revolts: mas diz ae
<MarconM> bora resolver isso ae =)
<MarconM> revolts: cola o script ae
<MarconM> pastebin.com
<revolts>  echo "oi oi" | sed "s/\ /\_/"
<MarconM> =)
<revolts> tendeu o q eu quiz dizer?
<MarconM> revolts: sim
<MarconM> voce quer trocar os espaços por underline
<MarconM> isso ?
<MarconM> "minha pasta" por "minha_pasta
<revolts> nao
<MarconM> OMG /o\
<revolts> mostrando o sed
<revolts> MarconM, de qlqr forma valeu, mou modificar outras partes pra resolver isso, agora vou dormir, flw aew :D
<Boner> o kmess
<Boner> não abre o chat para os contatos
<Boner> isso aconteceu com mais alguêm ?
<Junior> Alguem ai ?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho uma falha estranha aqui...  Eventualmente quando abro o gimp a barra do gnome fica em branco, os ícones estão lá mas invisíveis.  Ai se eu fechar o nautilus com o comando "nautilus -q" ela volta.
<EduardeCalibal> Se eu usar o nautilus -n para mostrar novamente ele volta a sumir depois de algum tempo.
<EduardeCalibal> Só resolve quando eu finalizo o gnome-panel
<Celso> Bom dia senhores
<Celso> bom dia acris
<Celso> Bom dia Patricia
<Rudolf> Celso: dia
<vechnos> yo
<vechnos> pt-br or us?
<Rudolf> vechnos: your choose
<vechnos> so, it's official download link off?
<Rudolf> vechnos: who knows
<vechnos> i tryied http and torrent but both are unavaiable
<Rudolf> vechnos: well, i think is better wait for a solution
<Rudolf> vechnos: or, access #ubuntu and ask for this
<vechnos> usually i have a problem with wireless network in this new version
<vechnos> i read sonething about a bug on network manager
<vechnos> something*
<Rudolf> vechnos: i don't know. there are a lot of chipsets that can work and a lot of others that can not work
<Rudolf> vechnos: did you tried change the way to connect?
<Rudolf> vechnos: like using wpa_supplicant?
<vechnos> but work better on 11 version
<Rudolf> vechnos: yeah, IMHO Ubuntu is dying slowly
<Rudolf> vechnos: beside the fact that i don't use ubuntu
<Rudolf> vechnos: who cares?
<vechnos> i care,  i have a client which use a fucking software which runs only on ubuntu
<acris> dia, Celso
<Celso> :)
<vechnos> Acris, bom dia
<Rudolf> vechnos: damn software
<Rudolf> vechnos: but i think that your error to support this kind of client
<acris> dia, vechnos
<Rudolf> acris: ola
<Rudolf> acris: como vai vc
<acris> tudo bem, Rudolf, e vc?
<Rudolf> acris: fora esse bando de manés que dizem que trabalham com computadores
<Rudolf> acris: tudo bem
<acris> rs
<Celso> Rudolf, me diz uma coisa....esse costume de entrar em canal de irc e perguntar "alguem online que possa me ajudar  é coisa de brasileiro" ou gringo tb. faz
<Celso> nao entendo ingles
<vechnos> digam-me, alguém mais aqui teve problema com o wireless na versão nova com o network manager?
<Rudolf> Celso: só brasileiro idiota
<Celso> hum
<Celso> hahahaha
<Rudolf> vechnos: um monte de gente
<Rudolf> os problemas atuais do ubuntu são
<Rudolf> ou wireless
<Rudolf> ou desktop
<Rudolf> esse tal de unity é uma zica das mais brabas
<vechnos> eu entro na gama de Brasileiro idiota?
<Celso> vechnos, perguntou se tem alguem online que possa ajudar em ingles?
<vechnos> só perguntei se era pt-br ou us
<Celso> vechnos, entao acredito que nao entra nessa gama
<vechnos> certo,  eu tentei usar o fedora, mas os pacotes depois não sincronizam
<Celso> vechnos, perguntei por curiosidade,nao foi pra arrumar encrenca.Relaxa
<vechnos> liguei pro desenvolvedor
<vechnos> e é ubuntu e fim
<vechnos> tentei até o debian puro, só com o banco de dados para servir como servidor, e nada
<vechnos> num sei o que aquele desgraçado fez
<Rudolf> vechnos: acho que vc tá viciado
<Rudolf> vechnos: e não consegue largar
<Rudolf> Celso: e pior que não adianta zuar, brigar, avisar
<Rudolf> Celso: é cultural
<vechnos> verdade, a primeira coisa que o adicto faz é arranjar desculpa
<Celso> sim
<Rudolf> Celso: se vc faz essas perguntas no en, nego simplesmente ignora
<Rudolf> Celso: e o cara sai da sala
<Celso> vechnos, tenho ubuntu em dois notebooks e nao tive problemas com wireless
<Rudolf> Celso: estou adotando essa postura
<Celso> Rudolf, vdd
<Celso> melhor coisa é esperar e ver se ele coloca o problema no canal
<vechnos> testei com adaptadores usb
<vechnos> dão a mesma caca, conecta e cai
<Rudolf> vechnos: use o que funciona
<vechnos> o pior é isso, ubuntu 10 funcionava
<Celso> vechnos, em casa tenho slackware ,mas nao é notebook
<Rudolf> vechnos: a não ser que vc vá AJUDAR e reportar o problema
<vechnos> hm
<vechnos> vou tentar via alien pelo fedora
<Rudolf> vechnos: vc consegue ver o que está falhando?
<EduardeCalibal> vechnos, conecta e cai apenas?
<vechnos> sim, conecta e cai
<vechnos> apenas isso
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, meu palpite é que o driver esta configurado de forma diferente, quando carrega o módulo que suporta sua sem fio.
<EduardeCalibal> Só um palpite.
<vechnos> enviei o módulo pra blacklist e peguei um diferente
<vechnos> nada tbm
<EduardeCalibal> Não digo trocar de módulo, mas ver se não tem opções de parâmetros quando carrega ele para refinar o uso.
<EduardeCalibal> Uma vez tive uma dessas placas receptoras de TV que só funcionava legal se passasse algumas configurações ao carregar o módulo.
<EduardeCalibal> Alternativamente pode ver nas mensagens do sistema se ocorre alguma falha no momento da queda.
<Fisico> Rudolf:  ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: e ae mestre
<Fisico> Rudolf:  eae
<Miya_> alguém do time de tradução on?
<vechnos> tradução do que para o que?
<Miya_> vechnos, eu tinha uma dúvida, mas já consegui a resposta, tks, =)
<vechnos> boa sorte
<vechnos> saindo, obrigado pelas dicas pessoas
<fisico> Rudolf:  cara, me diz qual a melhor solução
<Rudolf> fisico: para?
<fisico> o tex q eu fiz em casa no windows, por causa da codificação, num roda no linux
<fisico> tem q mudar e tal
<fisico> mas fica ruim e terei q ficar configurando toda vez
<fisico> a melhor maneira é instalar o windows no virtualbox/
<fisico> ?
<fisico> foi o q eu fiz aqui
<Rudolf> é
<fisico> o linux ele tem codificação em utf8
<Rudolf> por isso que não misturo meus trabalhos em sistemas operacionais diferentes
<fisico> hum
<fisico> entendi
<fisico> entao a melhor dica é mesmo colocar o linux e usar o virtualbx com o windows?
<fisico> vc acha?
<Rudolf> se vc precisa do windows, sim
<fisico> pq se não vou ter q refazer tudo de novo Rudolf
<Rudolf> é
<fisico> pior q agora no na vm e agora to com internet só na vm, no linux não tem
<fisico> o dureza
<Rudolf> como assim/
<fisico> to no windows na vm e aqui tem internet, saindo da vm, no linux num tem internet
<fisico> Rudolf:
<fisico> dureza
<Rudolf> fisico: deixa ver se entendo
<Rudolf> fisico: vc está numa maquina como o linux instalado
<Rudolf> fisico: dentro desse linux vc tem um virtualbox/vmware instalado com um windows dentro
<Rudolf> fisico: o windows dentro do vmware tem internet
<Rudolf> fisico: e o linux, que está no hardware puro está sem internet
<Rudolf> fisico: é isso?
<fisico> Rudolf:  exatamente
<fisico> eu ja mudei as configurações de rede da vm e nada
<Rudolf> fisico: isso é bizarro
<Rudolf> fisico: tu tá marcando toca em algo
<fisico> muito, por isso a perguna
<fisico> pergunta
<fisico> kk
<Rudolf> fisico: a placa de rede da vm está em bridge ou nat?
<Rudolf> fisico: o acesso é feito por wireless ou cabeado?
<fisico> agora em bridge
<Rudolf> fisico: é ip estático ou dinamico?
<fisico> cabeado
<fisico> acho q é estattico pq aqui é aqui na federupa
<Rudolf> fisico: como vc configurou a rede da vm?
<Fisico_> Rudolf:  coloquei em modo nat e caiu aqui no window
<Fisico_> windows
<Fisico_> tem q ficar em modo bridge mesmo
<Rudolf> Fisico_: vc sabe a diferença?
<Fisico_> não
<Fisico_> kk
<Fisico_> q eu estou compartilhando a rede com a vm só
<moskvat> salve galera blz...
<Rudolf> Fisico_: NAT, o programa vm vai te fornecer o ip
<Rudolf> Fisico_: bridge, vc vai adquirir o ip na mesma rede que a maquina em cima do hardware
<Fisico_> bizarro msm pq só num tem intternet paa navegar, mas tem para o skype
<Rudolf> Fisico_: fora da VM?
<Fisico_> entendi
<Fisico_> fora
<Fisico_> si
<Fisico_> sim
<Fisico_> no linux
<Fisico_> é muito estranho
<Rudolf> bom, vamos esquecer a vm
<Rudolf> dentro do linux
<Rudolf> cole o resultado desses comandos no pastebin
<Rudolf> ifconfig
<Rudolf> netstat -r
<Rudolf> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Fisico_> num tem como Rudolf , num tem como eu colocar no pastebin se eu num tenho internet
<Fisico_> mas ontem tinha
<Fisico_> e hj de manha tb
<Rudolf> Fisico_: me passa seu skype
<Rudolf> Fisico_: que eu abro aqui e vc me passa por ele
<Fisico_> cabralusp@gmail.com
<Fisico_> Rudolf:  cabralusp@gmail.com
<Rudolf> eu vi
<Rudolf> só não está te achando
<Rudolf> Fisico_: qual o nome?
<Fisico_> cabralusp
<Rudolf> adicionado
<Rudolf> Fisico_: pegou ip
<Fisico_> Rudolf:  vc viu?
<Rudolf> vi
<Rudolf> agora os outros dois
<Fisico_> parece q tá normal
<Fisico_> estranho isso
<Fisico_> kk
<Fisico_> ou não?
<JavaNunes> ola grande vadios
<JavaNunes> meus logs estão por todos os lugares, viva a homossexualidade itanhaem@live.com
<JavaNunes> buceta
<JavaNunes> eu tenho o sistema operacional alienigena super poderosao
<alvaro> Eu "ferrei" o meu, tive que reinstalar tudo rsrsrsrs
<JavaNunes> o seu sitema é fraco né
<alvaro> Ubuntu 12,04
<JavaNunes> o meu sistema é alienigena
<kayo> doido
<Rudolf> kayo: é viado
<Rudolf> kayo: desencana
<JavaNunes> se ele é viado o o problema é dele, tambem sou e ai
<Rudolf> kayo: viu
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehieuhe
<kayo> vi
<JavaNunes> troxas
<Rudolf> agora magoou
<JavaNunes> tenho um OS que se eu passar o IP deles pra voces entrarem com ssh e senha, mesmo assim voces nao consiguiram fazer nada. Ele usa dobra do tempo.
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: não, ele usa permissões muito bem configuradas
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: apenas isso
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: alias, parabéns para quem configurou
<delet> eae Rudolf
<Rudolf> delet: blza
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: vai, passa o ip para nós destruirmos sua máquina
<delet> alguem ajuda eu com iptables?
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: por favor
<insano> delet, iptables?
<delet> insano s
<insano> diga lá
<delet> insano queria entender aquilo de /8 /24
<insano> aquilo se chama mascara de rede
<insano> vc entede algo sobre números binários?
<delet> mais ou menos insano
<delet> ma ma mais ou menos
<insano> vc já deve saber sobre endereço IP, certo?
<insano> delet, tá gago?
<delet> eu sei que sempre uso X.0.0.0/8
<delet> eu sei que sempre uso X.X.X.0/24
<insano> qual vc usa?
<delet> eu sei que sempre uso X.X.0.0/16
<delet> mas nao sei pq
<delet> sei q funciona
<insano> a explicação não é simples
<insano> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A1scara_de_rede
<delet> mas sempre vai ser /8 quando houver so o 1 range?
<insano> tenta ler aí e vê o que vc entende
<delet> sempre 24 quando houver 3?
<delet> sempre 16 quanod ouver 2 ?
<insano> ./24 limita o número de máquinas de um determinado range de IPs a até 254
<insano> pq ele determina que o último octeto é que limita o range
<insano> começa assim
<insano> ./32 é o próprio endereço
<delet> iptables -A INPUT -s 109.0.0.0/8 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DROP
<delet> isso aqui
<delet> nao bloqueia
<delet> o range 109 inteiro nao?
<insano> sim
<delet> ./8 sempre vai bloquear o range inteiro?
<insano> não, ele diz que só o primeiro octeto determina os endereços de rede
<insano> todos os outros octetos podem mudar
<insano> cara, vc tem que estudar
<insano> vc precisa entender como funciona
<insano> não adianta eu tentar te explicar que vc só vai entender se tiver base
<insano> porque*
<delet> ok desculpae entao
<YanGM> oi
<akjsbdjask> porque nao to conseguindo baixar o ubuntu no site? esta dando erro 404.
<drjn> aqui nao tem erro 404
<nub_>  /nick vinax
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-25
<vinax> Alguem ai pra me da uma ajuda? D:
<revolts> vinax, mais facil vc dizer ql é a duvida primeiro :D
<kernel> kkkkk
<revolts> kernel,  :D
<vinax> kkkk ENtão galera minha dúvida é a seguinte, a empresa aqui está tendo um gasto muito grande para enviar as news para os clientes.
<vinax> To querendo saber como posso configurar um servidor "caseiro" para fazer o envio desses emails
<kernel> revolts, dale ;)
<vinax> É possivel?
<revolts> kernel, vontade de ir pro arch novamente :D
<kernel> revolts, volta pô
<kernel> é bom demais
<kernel> ;)
<revolts> vinax, possivel é, só não manjo muito de server de mail :X
<revolts> kernel, acho q aprendi minha lição
<revolts> sempre ler o site, pra não fazer besteira :D
<vinax> Blz revolts , só o possivel ja é suficiente, vou começar a configurar o postfix aqui pra ter uma noção das coisas (: vlw mesmo.
<revolts> vinax,
<kernel> revolts, tou fazendo um backup de umas notas aqui pro trampo
<kernel> quando eu acabar vou colocar o systemd
<kernel> brevemente daqui a 2 semanas
<revolts> vinax, q tipo de link a empresa tem?
<revolts> kernel, minha vontade di ir pra la é essa :D
<kernel> é sim
<revolts> brincar com o systemd
<kernel> é maneiro o systemd
<kernel> só acabar essas coisas
<kernel> vou tacar ele aqui
<revolts> dei uma olhada no site da ibm
<kernel> cansei do SysVinit
<revolts> la tem um artigo grandinho
<vinax> revolts,  estão usando Ubuntu lá (:
<revolts> vinax, é adsl lá?
<revolts> ou link dedicado?
<vinax> revolts, sim é adsl.
<revolts> kernel, manja de mail?
<vinax> Eu to achando que os provedores do tipo hotmail,gmail, não bloquear por ser adsl.
<vinax> vão *
<revolts> sim
<revolts> isso q eu tava pensando
<revolts> por causa do dns reverso
<vinax> será que deve ter alguma "gambiarra" ?
<revolts> não sei, como falei não manjo muito de mail
<revolts> perguntei o tipo de conexao por causa do reverso X:
<kernel> tambem nao manjo de email :/
<vinax> putz... D:    ,  a empresa está usando um servidor de smtp com 12 ips redundântes para não cair em blacklist etc...
<vinax> to pensando em alguma coisa, acho que o maximo que vou conseguir e fazer o computador adsl com postfix enviar emails usando algum login e senha de smtp da vida.
<revolts> vinax, no meu é possivel e esperava vc ter um link dedicado. :X
<revolts> kernel, vc sabe se dem alguma data para eles migrarem de vez para o systemd ?
<kernel> que eu saiba não..
<kernel> atualmente tem que fazer manualmente
<kernel> mais brevemente eles devem ja vim com o systemd
<vinax> revolts, acho que eu posso usar o smtp da oi né? fazer um relay com postfix usando  provedor / senha  até porque o smtp da oi envia até 2k de emails ... então eu posso criar 10 logins e ja envia 20 mil emails... pode dar certo né?
<revolts> vinax, melhor ver com alguem q entada disso :)
<revolts> kernel, li isso e fiquei com vontade https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/752a690f-8e93-4948-b7a3-c060117e8665/entry/systemd_parte_1?lang=pt_br
<kernel> revolts, kkkk
<kernel> eu ja tenho ele nos favoritos
<kernel> que o sistematico me passou
<kernel> perco tempo não irmao
<kernel> lol
<revolts> :D
<Celso> Bom dia
<JavaNunes> sou poderoso
<JavaNunes> bando de gente calada
<engemec> ops
<engemec> tô falando
<JavaNunes> menino, sabes muito bem do poder do meu sistema alienigena nao é
<engemec> só faltava essa aqui nesse canal!
<JavaNunes> sempre estive aqui mas a noite
<[kernel]> ele é um et
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> você voltou, lol
<engemec> se de noite está acordado.... agora era para estar dormindo
<[kernel]> cuidado ele vai te abduzir
<[kernel]> ele vai te levar pro planeta dele
<JavaNunes> sim, meu sistema operacional é alienigena e usa o mais moderno sistema de dobra do espaco tempo para proessar
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> processar
<JavaNunes> mesmo com contas ssh no meu sistema com senha e tudo, ninguem jamais o fez reiniciar
<engemec> essa sua frase..... é possível fazer um repente.
<engemec> deia eu pegar a minha viola aqui!
<engemec> *deixa
<xispirito> eu consigo fazer um host se comunicar com outros, *orgulhoso*
<JavaNunes> deixo meu ssh aberto e com senha que dou para todos e ninguemconsegue derrubar entende,nao preciso firewall ou antivirus para me esconder
<fatality> parabens!
<fatality> voce é fodão mesmo!
<xispirito> uau!
<fatality> vai pro Fantastico cara
<fatality> ganhar dinheiro com isso
<JavaNunes> somos iguais ao grande urso que serve polaris para porteger hilda, ele dispertou apos mihares de anos de sono
<engemec> rapaz..... eu tenho um canal com quase 300 inscritos e 140.000 visualizações de aulas de Joomla, Linux e como criar servidores..... vou fazer uma aula com esse seu kilagroso feito.
<engemec> milagroso feito
<engemec> k, pode ser de kkkkkk
<JavaNunes> Joomla é para aqueles pobres que nao sabem usar ou criar em DW
<xispirito> DW?
<JavaNunes> meu sistema é reptiliano
<engemec> haaaaaaaa
<engemec> uma verdadeira lagartixa
<fatality> Forest Gump!
<fatality> contador de historias
<engemec> ou seria calando
<fatality> aUIeAHeiuaHiehAIehAehiAHEiUAHEI
<engemec> calango
<engemec> isso..... reptiliano..... calango
<engemec> gostei
<engemec> deve ser bom! ;)
<JavaNunes> sabem do poder enorme do processador movido ao elemento 115?
<fatality> vai pro teu planeta doido, ta no planeta errado
<fatality> kkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> eu to vendo é o enorme poder dos cogumelos azuis o.0
<fatality> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<fatality> esse cogumelo é do BOM
<fatality> poderoso!
<JavaNunes> meu planeta esta aqui, apenas em um mundo paralelo
<fatality> falou tudo
<fatality> mundo paralelo
<fatality> ta é no cogumelo mesmo
<xispirito> sim, agora fechou com minhas suspeitas
<fatality> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<fatality> xispirito, descobrimos o sistema paralelo dele
<fatality> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> lol
<JavaNunes> vc deveria estudar AS 11 CORDAS ,amigo
<fatality> iauHeuiAEhAEIUAH
<xispirito> lá vem as teorias quânticas o.0
<engemec> de dia é carlão e de noite é clotilde
<fatality> lol
<engemec> só pode ser esse mundo paralelo
<JavaNunes> sou homossexual mesmo e ninguem tem nada haver com isso
<fatality> AUIEhaHeuhAIUehaheiAeiAHIEiaehaEHaHUeihiaeiuAE
<engemec> ahuiahiauhaiuhaiuahaiuaaiuh
<xispirito> lol, o engemec deu no meio
 * xispirito suspeitou desde o princípio
 * kernel kkkkk
<JavaNunes> pq esta rindo? esta com cosquinha no orificio anal? isso sao vermes, ascaris lumbricoides, cuidado!
<engemec> isso, isso, isso, isso, isso.....
<kernel> iuaheuaehahe
<Celso> JavaNunes, voce é programador?
<engemec> putz, cadê o administrador do canal hein!!!????
<JavaNunes> o motivo de risos deveria ser vc, vc entrou aqui ontem falando que tem o windows 8 server edition
<kernel> ele programa na linguagem anal
<kernel> usando a bundinha
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> Celso eu sou muitas coisas
<Celso> kernel, ele é padeiro
<engemec> o besteirol já está no limite
<kernel> Celso, iuaehahehiauheae
<Celso> queima rosca
<JavaNunes> cade seu windows 8 server edition?
<JavaNunes> servidor para tablets kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> eu sou o inicio, o fim
<xispirito> e o meio o.0
<JavaNunes> eu sou o dono da brasnet
<Celso> vish
<xispirito> isto dae não pe de minha época longuícua
<Celso> brasnet morreu faz tempo
<engemec> brasnet?????
<engemec> rapaz..... tu é véi
<kernel> finada
<JavaNunes> issso, meu icq é 78870301
<engemec> brasnet, brasirc
<engemec> mais velho do que isso, só no tempo do VP
<Celso> meu icq é bem mais velho que isso
<paladinn> e o meu
<JavaNunes> mas vc nem o usa
<paladinn> 108198
<Celso> nao
<paladinn> procura la
<paladinn> nao tem mais velho q eu
<Celso> icq e brasnet é coisa do passado
<paladinn> kkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> o meu icq é usado ate hoje, o seu nao
<paladinn> mta gente usa icq na europa
<paladinn> o brasil é modinha
<JavaNunes> na euroa e alemanha sim
<xispirito> eu só uso irc /o\
<engemec> é galera....
<JavaNunes> deixa eu add esse icq fake
<paladinn> kkk
<engemec> o Presidente da BRASNET......
<paladinn> comi mta mina do icq
<engemec> ou sócio proprietário?
<paladinn> presidente
<paladinn> era o dono, mauritiz
<JavaNunes> vc é canibal?
<paladinn> um viado
 * xispirito se esconde, porque agora a coisa ficou séria
<engemec> pronto..... presidente da BRASNET..... agora eu sei o pq não existe.
<JavaNunes> hoje sou dono da area 51
<paladinn> q namorava o fabulous
<paladinn> kkkkkk
<kernel> Forest Gump!
<kernel> Detected!
<paladinn> mano brasnet é veia
<paladinn> freenode deve ter menos de 1% de quem frequentava la dos brazuca
<JavaNunes> peladin vivia na sala #sampa com o nome de bozo e ia nos IRContros pra implorar por namoro
<paladinn> pq era muita sala de batepapo
<engemec> Muita besteira para um canal só. O cara não percebe que está sendo zoado.... na verdade deve até gostar.
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> catava muita mina
<paladinn> muita mesmo
<paladinn> moh putaria
<paladinn> #guaratingueta
<paladinn> #maceio
<paladinn> bombava
<JavaNunes> mina que entra no iRC? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk eu era uma delas. vai dizer que pega mina que usava inux tambem kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<paladinn> mano
<paladinn> o foco da brasnet era bate papo por assunto
<xispirito> JavaNunes: mas você tem pacote surpresa?
<paladinn> outro tempo, entrava muita mina
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<kernel> Premio Surpresa
<paladinn> é nada
<paladinn> mano a foto dos ircontro tinha varias gata
<JavaNunes> sim gatas: com bigodes, pelos
<revolts> premio surpresa foi foda :X
<paladinn> nada a ver
<JavaNunes> nao uso o pinto se é isso que quer dizer, sou passiva, sempre quis usar minha buceta virtual rodada em citrix
<paladinn> o JavaNunes não gosta de mulher
<kernel> kkkkkk
<revolts> 10 anos atrás tinha umas gatinhas no IRC, mesmo :)
<paladinn> tinha
<JavaNunes> nao gosto mesmo, descobriu a américa agora
<xispirito> antigamente, tinha no soulseek também, não sei hoje...
<paladinn> eu to ligado JavaNunes
 * xispirito sabe, because beggars never die
<revolts> eu entrava na brasirc -> virtualife
<JavaNunes> Chamar mulher de gatinha? vc deve ter 46 anos pra usar essas girias de velho
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> tenho 28
<paladinn> acessava o irc com 14
<paladinn> 15
<paladinn> alucinava
<paladinn> estou velho hoje
<paladinn> vc tem 40
<revolts> paladinn, ahuahsua
<JavaNunes> 28 anos de magistério, só se for
<paladinn> pq vc ja era velho aquela epoca
<JavaNunes> eu era a RAÍNHA DO ODIGO
<paladinn> nossa
<paladinn> odigo
<paladinn> era tenso
<JavaNunes> Eu tinha ÓDIGO enquanto voces tinham icq
<paladinn> akele barulhinho do radar
<paladinn> hehe
<xispirito> é, mas ninguém aqui usa talk =D
<paladinn> JavaNunes conhece o POF
<paladinn> q saiu agora
<JavaNunes> pof?
<xispirito> só falta dizer que o sonho de vocês era ter um co-processador aritmérico
<JavaNunes> pof é um barulho de gente gorda dando
<JavaNunes> xispirito, nao uso 386
<xispirito> "era", de pretérito perfeito o.0
<JavaNunes> daqui a pouco vou ouvir dizer que ele pegava mina que usava OpenBSD criptografado
<paladinn> nao
<paladinn> nao viaja tb
<xispirito> eu conheçi uma que usava FreeBSD, já é alguma coisa
<JavaNunes> sua mina sabia fazer o jail?
<xispirito> jail é do FreeBSD -.-
<JavaNunes> mulher usando FreeBSD? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ou era lésbica ou era travesti
<revolts> paladinn, pof é um site?
<xispirito> acho que era lésbica
<JavaNunes> viu
<paladinn> é um programa q baixei na appstore pro iphone , tipo parperfeito
<paladinn> moh simples, conheci 2 minas já com esse programa
<revolts> paladinn, tem um site, rindo muito :D
<adorilson> bom dia
<paladinn> qual
<adorilson> alguem aqui tinha o Ubuntu 10.04 (em um netbook, de preferencia) e fez a atualização para o Ubuntu 12.04.01?
<JavaNunes> peladin esta offline
<paladinn> to codando em alta aki...
<revolts> paladinn, sente a descrição de uma, "Procuro alguém de conteudo (25cm)"
<JavaNunes> ta, vc vai dizer que conheceu duas minas desenvolvendo o kernel com Richard Stalman e Linus Tolvards
<xispirito> eu hoje dei uma folga de código, já tava com câimbra no cérebro
<paladinn> nem , foi apenas um fuck delivery
<paladinn> revolts tem varias...
<JavaNunes> peladin, saia daqui com a sua promisucidade cheia de DST
<paladinn> auehauhe
<JavaNunes> tenho muitos amigos no ICQ
<revolts> shaushau
<JavaNunes> sou a luz da internet
<paladinn> casos antigos
<JavaNunes> peladinn pare de falar de casos, isso me excita e eu nao estou afim de ir hoje no xvideos
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> o JavaNunes me lembra os travecos do brchan
<paladinn> xispirito lembra de traveco, q revelação
<paladinn> <xispirito> o JavaNunes me lembra os travecos do brchan
<paladinn> pérola
<xispirito> =D, eles põem fotos deles lá
<JavaNunes> que traveco da brchan?
<xispirito> JavaNunes: sei lá, tem um monte
<paladinn> olha só
<JavaNunes> olha só, va usar citrix
<xispirito> eu só uso dois SO, ou é Linux ou OpenBSD, e é isso ae
<JavaNunes> e citrix é sistema operacional seu heterossexual burro?
<xispirito> sim, é sim
<JavaNunes> aff
<JavaNunes> vou te matart
<JavaNunes> minha impressora esta em nevada, lasvegas, alguem quer usa-la?
<xispirito> o Andre_Gondim não tinha morrido?
<JavaNunes> Gondin? vc é corgdo?
<xispirito> não compreendo seu vocábulo desumano JavaNunes
<JavaNunes> xispirito, vc assistia Xispita?
<xispirito> não sei o que é
<JavaNunes> é uma novela mexicana
<JavaNunes> vc tem icq?
<xispirito> não
<JavaNunes> aff
<xispirito> almoçar
<JavaNunes> Theles usando ipv6 pra se aparecer, que bobao
<JavaNunes> acho que é ipv6 faso
<JavaNunes> falso
<JavaNunes> acris vc é mulher ?
<JavaNunes> Pentium233, fale algo, gostei do seu nome
<kayo> projeto de troll
<servidor> la-br
<kayo> nao sabe ainda a medida certa
<JavaNunes> troll pra mim vc deve ter visto muito o filme Helena de Troia
<JavaNunes> ja volto
<JavaNunes> oi
<pauloolhos> Estou baixando o freedsb
<pauloolhos> tem um arquivo de 500MB
<pauloolhos> Arquivo:FreeBSD-9.1-RC1-i386-bootonly.iso 	138138 KB 	14-08-2012 	04:33:00
<pauloolhos> Arquivo:FreeBSD-9.1-RC1-i386-disc1.iso 	536532 KB 	14-08-2012 	04:32:00
<pauloolhos> Arquivo:
<pauloolhos> qual deles eu baixo
<kernel> disc1
<kernel> bootonly é somente boot
<xispirito> pauloolhos: o disc1 contém o sistema básico, o bootonly apenas carrega o instalador, dae você baixa os arquivos pela net ou de uma partição, é como um netinstall
<pauloolhos> e o bootonly
<pauloolhos> pra que serve
<xispirito> o.0
<pauloolhos> O frrebsd ele trabalha com a plataforma diferente de KDE e Gnome
<pauloolhos> ?
<xispirito> pauloolhos: após a instalação, você sai com um sistema Unix básico, sem kde/gnome etc
<xispirito> por default, ele trabalha via TTY =D
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> freeba é very hard
<kernel> nao é pra qualquer um não
<kernel> é unix né amigo ;)
<kernel> instala tudo pelo ports
<xispirito> não é difícil, mas tem que dar uma passada no FreeBSD Handbook
<kernel> creio eu
<kernel> nada como uma bela lida aprofundada, para abrir as mentes
<kernel> hehehe
<xispirito> kernel: tem o ports e tem um sistema de pacotes pré compilados a lá apt
<pauloolhos> voces estão sabendo da nova versao
<xispirito> estas duas imagens que você colou ali não são versões novas pauloolhos, são Release Candidates, note o "RC" após a numeração
<xispirito> ou seja. são candidatos a ser a nova versão, como um Debian testing por exemplo
<pauloolhos> humm
<pauloolhos> entendi
<pauloolhos> O que voce acha do debian?
<xispirito> gosto e uso
<pauloolhos> A grande dificuldade das outras versoes perante a usuarios é
<pauloolhos> Documentação.
<xispirito> você se refere ao FreeBSD? http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
<pauloolhos> Tipo: Free BSD , Red Hat, CentOS ...
<xispirito> tem tudo ali ^
<pauloolhos> Entre outras
<xispirito> você está misturando BSD's com Linux, não são a mesma coisa
<pauloolhos> Eu falo assim
<pauloolhos> Falo assim ... voce que instalar um certo aplicatico no freeDSB
<pauloolhos> Ai voce encontra dificuldades
<xispirito> porque você não leu a documentação antes =D
<xispirito> tem tudo, passo a passo e bem explicado
<pauloolhos> o problema não é o sistema opeacional
<pauloolhos> Sim os aplicaticos que queremos implantar.
<pauloolhos> POr exexmplo pra mim instalar o BACULA no freeDSB é uma complexidade doida
<xispirito> antes de instalar um SO diferente, você deve pesquisar se a aplicação que você deseja usar é compatível
<xispirito> sim, cada SO tem suas particularidades
<pauloolhos> verdade
<pauloolhos> comcordo
<xispirito> e o sistema de permissão do Free é doido, se voce implanta Mandatory Acess Control, com aplicação dentro de jail...se torna bem divertido =D
<xispirito> tem que dar várias voltas
<pauloolhos> entendi
<xispirito> pauloolhos: outra coisa interessante, nos Release Candidates, você não poerá usufruir do pkg_add, visto que path's de segurança e atualizações não são feitas nesta árvore, ou seja, em RC, só ports
<xispirito> atualização de SO via source
<xispirito> =D
<pauloolhos> Realmente numca trabalhei com FreeBSD
<pauloolhos> Utilizo o Debian
<xispirito> eu uso Debian no Desktop, eu outras coisas utilizo OpenBSD
<pauloolhos> Entendi
<pauloolhos> Gostei muito da estabilidade do debian em servidores
<xispirito> é, o DEbian stable é bom, mas eu sou mais de Open em coisas realmente importantes
<Ricardo__> e ae xispirito
<xispirito> Ricardo__: eae o/
<Ricardo__> ta de wheezy no desk?
<xispirito> sim
<Ricardo__> e ta bom ja da pra meter?
<xispirito> nada quebrou ainda, tudo perfeito
<Ricardo__> blz vo por ele com lxde eu acho
<Ricardo__> se bem q o stable tá mto bom ehehe
<xispirito> eu toquei primeiro com gnome3, mas dae troquei pra kde =D
<Ricardo__> tu usando kde?
<Ricardo__> ahaahaha
<Ricardo__> milagre
<xispirito> sim lol
<xispirito> mas esta versão é boa(4.8), tem até tiling no kwin
<Ricardo__> gnome 3 ainda nao roda legal com minha ati
<Ricardo__> e tb nem queria usar gnome 3 mesmo
<Ricardo__> eeheh
<xispirito> gnome ainda tem uns bugs chatos, tipo a systray
<Ricardo__> oe kubuntu 12.04 ate q ta legal
<Ricardo__> tava usando ele eses dias
<Ricardo__> tem uns bugs chatinhos
<Ricardo__> mas ja ta bem melhor
<xispirito> o kde do wheezy tá perfeito, nenhum bug que eu possa ver, consumindo recursos "moderados"
<Ricardo__> nao é dakeles bugs q tem q reiniciar o pc
<Ricardo__> entao ta blz
<Ricardo__> pois é vou ver se instalo ele com lxde
<Ricardo__> quero algo feio e voando dessa vez
<Ricardo__> sem mto peso
<Ricardo__> meu gnome 2 no squeeze é cheio de frescura heeh
<xispirito> sim, com lxde voa
<Ricardo__> sem compiz sem nada de putice
<Ricardo__> chega
<Ricardo__> cansei
<Ricardo__> heheh
<xispirito> eu que queria dar uma variada, colocar tudo o que pode =D
<Ricardo__> aha
<Ricardo__> ja o ubuntu com unity ta mals aki no meu pc
<Ricardo__> as vezes nbem desliga
<Ricardo__> direito ate parece win
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Ricardo__> so pus pra testar
<xispirito> eu testei aqui e até que se comportou bem, só tirei porque não faz meu tipo mesmo
<Ricardo__> aha
<Ricardo__> faltou dar uma testada no mint com cinammon mas nem vou me prestar hehe
<xispirito> será que vai rolar port de unity para outros Linux'es?
<Ricardo__> pois é
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<pauloolhos> Alguma dica pra acessar servidores que estão atras de firewalls
<pauloolhos> ??/
<pauloolhos> Não tenho acesso a esses servidores
<alvaro> Qual o melhor baixador de musica atualmente para o Ubuntu?
<MrBoss> alguem usa o teamspeak ?
<xGrind> MrBoss, no ubuntu?
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<MrBoss> sim
<MrBoss> na verdade com debian
<MrBoss> estou tentando rodar um servidor
<Rudolf> MrBoss: servidor do que?
<MrBoss> do teamspeak
<MrBoss> Rudolf usa o ts ?
<Rudolf> terminal server?
<xuxuco`carpintei> ts
<xuxuco`carpintei> é team speake
<xuxuco`carpintei> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco`carpintei> chat com voz
<xuxuco`carpintei> feiao
<shallwe> boa noite galera
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-26
<shallwe> alguém ja atualizou o ubuntu e veio junto a atualização do gimp 2.8.2?
<xGrind> shallwe, nao atualizou, nem com ppa
<shallwe> vixi , é sempre meio lento as atualizações no ubuntu :P mas vamos esperar
<helderc> era o que eu ia dizer... eles ainda não empacotaram para ubuntu
<Rudolf> heuheiuhiuehieu
<Rudolf> vcs só reclamam
<Rudolf> pqp!
<Rudolf> no gentoo já tem
<Rudolf> hahaha
<xGrind> até no arch ainda é o 2.8
<xGrind> mageia cauldron ja é o 2.8.2
<xGrind> shallwe, olhae http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/gimp-2-8-2-released-with-small-bug-fixes?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem sabe corrigir este problema no postfix : fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: não é por nada não, mas tem no google. e é bem simples
<mwallacesd> E ae povo
<shallwe> xGrind, vlw pela dica :) só vi agora
<xGrind> o/
<OliveiraBorges> e a pova
<YanGM> oi
<OliveiraBorges> i
<OliveiraBorges> oi
<YanGM> boas
<YanGM> tava instalando puppy linux quando reiniciei e dei de cara com um tal de grub minimal bash. o que faço?
<YanGM> servidor: eae
<servidor> opa
<pauloolhos> Fala Yan
<YanGM> tava tendo probleminhas
<pauloolhos> Beleza cara
<YanGM> beleza
<YanGM> tinha instalado o puppy linux
<YanGM> ai reiniciei o pc
<YanGM> levei um grub minimal bash na cara
<YanGM> agora tô baixando o freenas
<YanGM> e
<YanGM> pra por nele
<YanGM> pauloolhos: o que compensa mais:
<YanGM> usar a versão de 32 bit ou 64bit?
<YanGM> o pc tem 2gb de ram
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai gelra
<lagreca> olá pessoal, blz?
<lagreca> o nautilus não tá mostrando thumbnails de videos no ubuntu 12.04
<lagreca> já instalei thumbnailers
<lagreca> qual será o problema?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai galera
<neto> ola sou novo aki
<neto> ola sou novo aki não sei como funciona alguem pode me ajudar ???
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém sabe um bom canal para buscar informações sobre jogos?
<EduardeCalibal> ...ou página.
<acris_away> EduardeCalibal: http://www.ubuntugames.org/forum
<EduardeCalibal> Obrigado.  Mas acho que pode ser que o jogo que eu procure não seja do GNU...
<acris_away> EduardeCalibal: é, dai nao sei mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Obrigado assim mesmo.  :D
<acris_away> de nada!
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, aqueles fóruns ali estão mortos...  :-/
<acris_away> mas o site tem coisas legais http://www.ubuntugames.org
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<EduardeCalibal> Lembro que quando comecei a descobrir os jogos nos repositórios instalei tudo que pude de estratégia e FPS.  :D
<acris_away> :D
<pauloolhos> Oi
<pauloolhos> Bom DIa a todos
<pauloolhos> Oi
<MrBoss> bom dia
<kernel> buenas
<MrBoss> usa headset da logitech ?
<kernel> uso da nokia
<xispirito> 0.0, headset?
<xispirito> o cara parece um t com um daqueles na frente do micro
<xispirito> #et
<MrBoss> kkkk
<xispirito> "no posto de comando"
<MrBoss> eu gosto do headset pq não atrapalha quem esta no quarto
<xispirito> eu gosto de caixas de som
<xispirito> grandes
<kernel> eu gosto de Subwolfere
<kernel> subwoofer
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> aquilo é massa, dá um gás no grave
<xispirito> pauloolhos: e o Free?
<kernel> é sim
<MrBoss> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam-communications/internet-headsets-phones/g35-surround-sound-headset
<kernel> melhor que a subwoofer só hometheater
<xispirito> pareçe coisa do predador
<kernel> esse é show
<kernel> eu tenho um parecido da GoldenTech MrBoss
<kernel> mais é menor
<kernel> esse é grandão demais
<kernel> =Z
<xispirito> eu sou meio vintage, se achasse um com bordas de fórmica polida eu comprava =D
<kernel> vish
<kernel> esse que o MrBoss mandou
<xispirito> eu sei lá, gosto da aparencia das coisas antigas
<kernel> é show pra jogar Counter-Strike
<kernel> eu era viciado =x
<kernel> no tempo que usava ruindows
<kernel> heheh
<xispirito> eu hoje em dia só jogo pedra na água
<xispirito> as vezes um mame pra relembrar os arcades
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> jogava era The king Of Fighters
<xispirito> sim, ainda sou bom no king of fighters =D
<kernel> no fliperama
<kernel> showw
<kernel> era é yori
<kernel> Takuma
<kernel> e Vice
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> tempo de infancia é bom demais ;)
<xispirito> ainda compro fórmica, madeira, monto um micro com uma tela crt e faço meu arcade
<kernel> hiuheiuAHuiehAUIHeAeAUIe
<xispirito> =D
<xispirito> eu estes dias vi pra vender os joysticks de fliper usb, *-*
<kernel> muito bom
<kernel> da pra relembrar o passado ;
<kernel> hauehaiehaiehaehui
<xispirito> não é tão passado assim, por aqui ainda tem, com jogos novos e tal
<MrBoss> kernel e agora com a possibilidade de muito em breve termos games nativos no linux como CS , l4d
<kernel> claro
<kernel> tou só na espectativa
<xispirito> http://www.streetfighter.com/us/ssfivae/
<MrBoss> as empresas de audio e video deverãp olhar melhor para o linux
<MrBoss> eu tb estou na espectativa só
<MrBoss> eu acredito que as vendas em linux superem as do win (no primeiro momento)
<kernel> é sim
<xispirito> saca qu só falta vontade deste pessoal fazer games for Linux, porque as libs gráficas são as mesmas do Playstation
<xispirito> tudo OpenGL
<MrBoss> é complicado isso
<xispirito> lobby e coisas do tipo =D
<MrBoss> mas com a canonical apoiando a Valve(steam) é coisa de tempo
<MrBoss> imagina o cara não ter que pagar pelo SO e ainda ter os mesmos jogos que tem pra windows
<xispirito> é inevitável, mas eles atrasarão o que puderem
<MrBoss> agora é questão de faturamento $$$$
<MrBoss> eu não vejo problema algum pagar 50$ pelos jogos
<MrBoss> aqueles que eu gosto como CS , BF
<xispirito> o Linux saiu do laboratório, é um SO com uma base muito grande de usuários, apoiado por empresas de respeito, é questão de tempo
<MrBoss> ainda mais que os jogos da valve estão rodando melhor no linux do que no w8
<xispirito> até o famigerado CorelDraw cogita port para Linux
<MrBoss> eles estão vendo que existem muitos usuários que usam o linux como estão de trabalho e não apenas para servidores
<xispirito> MrBoss: o problema é: nenhum dos lados deseja isto, quer dizer, o pessoal open source acha que aplicativos de código fechado ferem a liberdade do usuário, o pessoal empresarial acha que código aberto é um risco aos seus negócios ...
<MrBoss> xispirito pra mim as pessoas devem deixar de ser xiitas
<MrBoss> pq quem perde ? usuários de código aberto
<MrBoss> por ex sou engenheiro civil preciso abrir projetos em dwg (autocad)
<MrBoss> a pouco tempo que eu deixei de vez o win por causa do DS
<MrBoss> que faz tudo que eu preciso
<xispirito> MrBoss: eu também acho, ninguém vai me obrigar a instalar games ou aplicações fechadas, instalo se quiser
<MrBoss> pois é
<MrBoss> outro problema agora com libreoffice
<MrBoss> openoffice
<MrBoss> não temos uma evolução na suite para acompanhar os avanços do office e conseguir agregar mais usuários
<xispirito> nesta parte não sei, não faço uso de suite office
<MrBoss> imagine se a MS da uma louca e lança a versão do office para linux
<xispirito> é...eu, pessoalmente, se precisar, instalo o libreoffice =D
<MrBoss> eu tenho algumas dificuldades em fazer as apresentações
<xispirito> o único uso que fiz do libreoffice até hoje foi fazer uma ou duas planilhas
<MrBoss> trabalho bastante com planilhas sem problemas
<xispirito> texto com fotos e bling bling, depois que descobri LaTeX, =D
<MrBoss> as vezes alguem recebe a planilha ai não reconhece o formato
<xispirito> os formatos =D
<xispirito> mesmo os formatos de uma versão para outra do MsOffice encomodam
<MrBoss> verdade, quando eles mudaram do 2007 pro 2010
<xGrind> quem que perguntou do Gimp 2.8.2 ontem?
<xGrind> xispirito: eae man o;
<xispirito> xGrind: eae o/
<pauloolhos> kernel:
<pauloolhos> voce esta ai
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> Ia instalar o FreeNAS no meu positivo velho de guerra e levei um BTX halted na fuça. Comofas?
<YanGM> pauloolhos:
<YanGM> pauloolhos: Ia instalar o FreeNAS no meu positivo velho de guerra e levei um BTX halted na fuça. Comofas?
<pauloolhos> Yan isso nao sei cara
<pauloolhos> o sistematico ta ai no
<pauloolhos> não
<pauloolhos> sistematico manja
<YanGM> será que vou ter que apelar pro ubuntu server?
<YanGM> nada roda nessa máquina
<YanGM> tô de saco cheio já
<YanGM> pauloolhos: conhece outra distro noob friendly pra server?
<ermi_> boa tarde a todos
<pauloolhos> nao conheço yan
<pauloolhos> boa tarde
<YanGM> DavyS: eae
<DavyS> YanGM, opa o/
<YanGM> tô com pobreminhas
<YanGM> nenhum distro leve funciona no meu positivo
<YanGM> puppy é a única que instalou, mas não deu boot
<YanGM> eu vou deixar ele de server de umas coisas
<YanGM> DavyS: conhece alguma distro leve boa pra server?
<DavyS> YanGM, não
<DavyS> eu ia falar debian
<DavyS> mas debian não é tão leve...
<DavyS> :(
<YanGM> tô pensando eu pegar ela tbm, mas o povo diz que é chata pra instalar
<YanGM> e eu não consigo instalar um sismples DSL ou dar boot em um puppy da vida
<silvano> boa tarde galera alguem poderia me dar um help
<silvano> pq isso esta acontencendo:   W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-backports/main/i18n/Translation-pt_BR  Não foi possível iniciar a conexão para br.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (200.236.31.4). - connect (101: A rede está fora de alcance)
<silvano> ??
<silvano> #2A8C2A ??
<alvaro> Silvano, não pode ser problema de DNS?
<silvano> a conexão encontra-se ok.... fiz a atualização do sistema quando usava o 11.04 e agora vive dando vario erros
<silvano> no seu ao efetuar update esta ok?
<alvaro> então é um erro interno do sistema, no meu caso eu tive que reinstalar tudo denovo
<alvaro> estou usando o 12.04
<alvaro> Agora está tudo certo
<xispirito> YanGM: lenda pura, é fácil instalar Debian
<silvano> foi o q pensei... é q no mesmo hd uso o W7  e quando insiro o 12.04  nao aparece a opção de instalar lado a lado com o Ruimdows
<alvaro> Uso somente o Ubuntu na maquina
<silvano> blz... obrigado pelas informações
<alvaro> teste seu cd de instação tambem
<silvano> vou fazer isso agora
<YanGM> xispirito: é isso que eu comecei a fazer agora
<YanGM> mas
<YanGM> o que é LVM
<YanGM> uso ele ou uso o disco inteiro e só
<xispirito> lvm é logical volume manager
<YanGM> serve pra que?
<YanGM> onde vive, o que come e como se reproduz?
<xispirito> dai você pode colocar partições lógicas dentro de partições
<xispirito> porque em x86, você pode ter quatro(isso, quatro) partições, só
<YanGM> dessa eu sabia
<xispirito> então inventaram as partições lógicas =D
<YanGM> mas só com ms-dos
<YanGM> gpt vai mais de mil parece
<YanGM> ou guid
<xispirito> só com msdos graças as partições lógicas, senão estariamos nas quatro ainda
<YanGM> seria tenso
<YanGM> bom, vou sem lvm então, vou deixar um / e um swap no disco só
<xispirito> isto dae é particular de cada um, eu, pessoalmente, separo praticamente tudo
<YanGM> opa, eu era assim tbm mas me envagilaram ao contrário
<YanGM> vou voltar lá e por lvm então =)
<xispirito> e assim sucessivamente
<xispirito> "/var" tem permissão de escrita, mas não de execução, só que pode escrever é quem tiver uid X, pertencente ao grupo Y bla bla
<YanGM> Partições /home, /usr, /var e /tmp separadas ai vou eu
<xispirito> =D
<YanGM> ele vai por swap tbm?
<xispirito> não, tem que por, manual
<YanGM> vish, vou ter que add depois
<xispirito> um aviso, deixe para setar regras de montagem após a instalação, por exemplo, /var montada com noexec == fail na instalação
<YanGM> se bem que eu tenho 2gb de ram...
<OliveiraBorges> Blz galera
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem sabe corrigir este problema no postfix : fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
<YanGM> opa
<YanGM> ele cria um swap de 4gb no começo do disco
<YanGM> ai sim heim
<xispirito> depende de qual opção de particionamento você escolheu, eu escolho manual
<YanGM> eu mandei no automático
<xispirito> porque tenho mais de um hd, e é um esquema meio estranho meu particionamento =D
<YanGM> (I'm noob and I know it)<ler em ritmo de I'm sexy and I know it
<xispirito> hahah
<YanGM> ext3... wow
<xispirito> no wheezy já é ext4 por default, aleluia \o/
<YanGM> agora tá instalando o sistema básico
<YanGM> eu tô usando netinstall_stable
<xispirito> eu uso Debian no desk, dai uso testing
<YanGM> se não fosse ser server ia em testing tbm
<YanGM> vai ser server de algo muito vital
<YanGM> minecraft
<xispirito> lol
<YanGM> xD
<YanGM> instala rápido em net de 10Mb?
<xispirito> com server eu sou noiado, mesmo que seja de Tibia, sinto vergonha de perder pra malandro =D
<xispirito> YanGM: lógico
<YanGM> interessante
<YanGM> até na NET vírtual, famosa pelo TS?
<YanGM> "vírtua
<xispirito> TS?
<YanGM> Traffic Shapping
<xispirito> ah, eu nunca tive o desprazer
<YanGM> kkkkkk
<YanGM> nunca sofri de TS sofrível mas nunca me estabilizei em 1MBps no download de nada
<xispirito> e paga dez?
<YanGM> 10Mb=1MB
<xispirito> sim lol
<YanGM> olha os b tio
<xispirito> mas tu paga dez e ganha menos
<YanGM> eu pago 10 e recebo uns 90%
<YanGM> na hora do download
<xispirito> é aceitável
<xispirito> sendo que eles garantem 10%
<YanGM> Configurando popularity-contest
<iHackintosh_PT> boas
<YanGM> vou por Sim
<xispirito> YanGM: mau não faz
<MarconM> boa tarde
<YanGM> Seleção de software
<xispirito> fala MarconM kenga do agreste
<YanGM> kenga do agreste kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> lol
 * MarconM acha q xispirito nao sabe que nao se usa mais kenga .... agora é piriguete
<xispirito> ah =(
<iHackintosh_PT> alguem aí entende de Intelhd no Ubuntu ?
 * MarconM acha q xispirito nao tem cultura
 * YanGM rindo de MarconM kenga do agreste e do xispirito sem cultura
<YanGM> se eu selecionar servidor web
<xispirito> httpd
<YanGM> eu vou poder gerenciar ele remotamente por web?
<xispirito> não, você vai ter um apache2 funcional
<xispirito> no caso, acho que você quer ssh
<YanGM> é possível gerenciar ele remotamente via web? tipo roteador?
<YanGM> ssh já peguei
<xispirito> você tem um ip externo?
<YanGM> servidor de arquivos e dns tbm pq vou compartilhar um hd e pretendo deixar ele de servidor de dns tbm
<YanGM> tenho ddns externo
<YanGM> flyer.serverpit.com
<xispirito> o problema é quando se está atrás de proxy/NAT
<YanGM> ele está atrás de um router
<YanGM> mas sei direcionar as portas de boa
<YanGM> o router roda linux :D
<xispirito> sim, seu router de casa, ok, mas o ip que sai deste router é o ip externo direto?
<xispirito> no meu caso, sai da minha casa um ip interno, e só tem um ip externo pro provedor todo =(
<YanGM> eu já rodei server sem hamachi
<YanGM> sai ip externo =)
<xispirito> estou atrás de NAT
<MarconM> xispirito: ooo biba do agreste e as novis
<MarconM> largou do rodrigao ja ?
<xispirito> YanGM: então beleza
<xispirito> MarconM: 0.0
<xispirito> quem é rodrigão?
<YanGM> ai
<YanGM> servidor de mensagens?
<MarconM> aeuahuhauahaa
<YanGM>  ?
<xispirito> exim4
<MarconM> xispirito:
<MarconM> o motor de hidrogenio la vai virar
<MarconM> vamus fazer ele
<MarconM> motor movido a agua
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> ahaha, eu sei tanto de mecânica quanto de aerolitos
<YanGM> pra que serve o servidor de mensagens?
<xispirito> YanGM: de repende era bom você dar uma passada no FAQ do Debian
<MarconM> FAQ
<MarconM> 0.0
 * MarconM corre de FAQ
<xispirito> não que esteja incomodando, é que tem tudo lá, centralizado e explicado pelo pessoal que fez
<YanGM> link?
<xispirito> huhuaehua, mas que tu aprendeu, aprendeu MarconM lol
<MarconM> daeauheuaehauea
<MarconM> para que faq se tem o xispirito
<YanGM> aliás, compensa ter o ambiente de trabalho gráfico?
<xispirito> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/installmanual
<YanGM> MarconM: kkkkk
<xispirito> YanGM: em desk é bom, server é comando
<YanGM> eeeeee, FAQ em português
<xispirito> =D
<YanGM> vai sem então
<YanGM> pronto, mandei instalar
<YanGM> cara, gostei desse net install
<YanGM> cara, gostei desse debian
<xispirito> hahah
<xispirito> mais um MarconM
<YanGM> o ubuntu me seduziu a gostar de linux mas dá tudo na mão
<YanGM> debian vai me ensinar a ser macho
<YanGM> xD
<xispirito> eu fiz o MarconM sair do Ubuntu pro OpenBSD 0.0
<MarconM> kkkkk
<xispirito> dureto, sem cuspe
<YanGM> eu tentei FreeNAS antes, que é baseado em FreeBSD
<xispirito> #direto
<YanGM> mas dava erro aqui
<YanGM> ai deixei pra lá
<MarconM> YanGM: agora uso OpenBSD + xmonad
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> xispirito: chama ele para o channel
<xispirito> FreeBSD é meio cientista maluco
<YanGM> era imcompatibilidade de hardware
<xispirito> MarconM: eu não possso eu acho
<xispirito> tem que ser admin
<MarconM> xispirito: me ajuda em um detalhe
<MarconM> na empresa tem um server bem antigo em sabma
<MarconM> samba
<MarconM> ubuntu 10.10
<MarconM> servidor de arquivos
<MarconM> tem 200GB de arquivos
<MarconM> demora 2 dias para fazer bkp
<MarconM> para um HD externo
<xispirito> vixe
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> é tudo arte
<MarconM> corel draw fotos é arquivo pequeno entao demora mais
<xispirito> MarconM: já tentou rsync?
<MarconM> xispirito: que isso ?
<MarconM> eu sei que é tipo copiar
<xispirito> ferramenta de backup
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> nao nao
<YanGM> aaaaaah
<YanGM> deu erro ao instalar o grub
<xispirito> tipo, ele compara a files do local a e do b, se forem iguais, ele deixa, se forem diferentes ele sobescreve e copia as que foram adcionadas
<xispirito> backup incremental, salva, no minimo, um dia e meio destes dois ae =D
<xispirito> YanGM: 0.0
<YanGM> instalo o lilo?
<xispirito> qual erro?
<YanGM> disse que não era possível, bla bla bla
<xispirito> tenta o lilo então, se não der, tenta denovo o grub e posta o erro
<YanGM> vou tentar de novo
<MarconM> xispirito: entendi
<MarconM> xispirito: mas msm assim tem que fazer a primeira vez o bkp
<MarconM> eles nao fizeram la
<MarconM> auehauehuaheuehea
<MarconM> a maquina é ligado direto na tomada
<MarconM> sem nobreak
<xispirito> MarconM: sim, na primeira demora, mas você já deve ter um backup de ontem, então pode usar ele como base para o próximo
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> sei
<xispirito> MarconM: ahuhueauheahua
<MarconM> xispirito: qual a sintaxe
<xispirito> man rsync
<MarconM> rsync /caminho /destino
<xispirito> FAQ
 * xispirito MUHAHAHAHA
<YanGM> conigurando lilo
<MarconM> xispirito: me diz essa jossa ò.ó
<xispirito> MarconM: mais ou menos isto, mas tem as opções que fazem milagres
<YanGM> coisa de 15mb bla bla
 * MarconM pega a katana
<xispirito> man rsync, tu já sabe ler uma manpage ¬¬
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> mas voce é o explicador official
<YanGM> positivo de 6 anos atrás tem bios recente?
<MarconM> =_
<xispirito> -R é importante, -i ....
<MarconM> YanGM: auehaueheauehaea
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> xispirito: vou ligar aqui para dar uma olhada
<xispirito> YanGM: lol, eu tenho um destes, só que é de 2002, adward bios
<xispirito> e funciona o desgraçado
<YanGM> sim ou não configurando lilo?
<xispirito> sim o.0
<YanGM> blz
<YanGM> foi
<YanGM> mandou reiniciar
<xispirito> dai você reinicia =D
 * xispirito é muito esperto
<YanGM> Loading Linux......
<MarconM> xispirito: cara .... passei a noite estudando resistores transistores capacitor amperagem corrente
<YanGM> carregando um bando de coisa
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> sou praticamente nicolas tesla
<MarconM> 0.0
<YanGM> terminou
<YanGM> pediu login
<YanGM> da pra dar ssh agora?
<MarconM> login e senha
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> YanGM: sim
<YanGM> loguei como root no pc
<YanGM> vou ao ssh agora
<xispirito> MarconM: você está ficando perigoso 0.0
<MarconM> xispirito: é culpa sua
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> =(
<xispirito> MarconM: migri para kde ô.ô
<xispirito> #migrei
<MarconM> xispirito: nao te dou mais 1 ou 2 semanas
<MarconM> para voce sair dele
<xispirito> hahah
<YanGM> blz, agora tenho que pegar o java
<xispirito> no Debian, tem openjdk nos repos
<xispirito> se quiser o da oracle, tem que ir no site ou achar ppa
<YanGM> vou com o open
<YanGM> apt-get ?
<xispirito> sim
<YanGM> qual é o apt-get dele?
<xispirito> use apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<DavyS> YanGM, apt-cache search nomedoprograma
<YanGM> DavyS: boa, essa não conhecia
<xispirito> apt-cahce show nomedoprograma também é útil
<xispirito> #apt-cache
 * xispirito tem os dedos tortos o.0
<YanGM> beleza, java instalado
<YanGM> agora como mando o server que já tenho a ele?
<YanGM> e como seto pra ligar ao ligar?
<xispirito> pra ficar fácil instale sysv-rc-conf
<YanGM> xispirito: o que ele faz?
<xispirito> gerencia os daemons que iniciam no boot
<YanGM> instalado
<xispirito> basicamente, ele controla os scripts dentrom de /etc/rc.*
<YanGM> eu pretendo deixar 1GB reservado ao server de mine
<YanGM> arquivos e DNS que se virem com o 1GB + swap
 * MarconM acha q xispirito é o professor pascale
 * YanGM acha que se escreve Pasquale
 * xispirito acha que o professor pasquale é véio e pançudo 0.0
 * YanGM tem certeza que o professor Pasquale é um veio pançudo
 * xispirito não é o professor pasquale
<xispirito> galera, vou ter que sair
<xispirito> lá pela meia noite eu apareço denovo
 * YanGM acha que se xispirito fosse professor pasquale ele escreveria nome de pessoa com letra maiúscula
<xispirito> =(
<YanGM> xispirito: lá pela meia noite eu saio
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> fui
<MarconM> xispirito: vai la eu vou ficar por aqui
<YanGM> MarconM: agora vc me atura sozinho
<YanGM> :D
<MarconM> 0.0
<MrBoss> alguém lembra-se do site onde mostram aplicativos rodando com o wine?
<YanGM> tô de volta
<MrBoss> olá
<Rudolf> olá
<MrBoss> não estou conseguindo instalar o wine no ubuntu 12.04.1 x64
<Rudolf> apt-get?
<MrBoss> sem sucesso
<andrade> boa noite pessoal, preciso de um help
<MrBoss> http://pastebin.com/z7NGge8n
<Rudolf> MrBoss: tem que arrumar sua sources.list
<MrBoss> Rudolf, sabe como ajeitar ?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: sim, adicione mais repositorios
<andrade> Preciso acher o pacote da placa de rede do meu emachine e725
<JavaNunes> vagabundos
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: seja bem vindo também
<JavaNunes> eu sou bem-vindo mesmo
<Rudolf> e humilde
<MrBoss> Rudolf, quais repertórios devo adicionar ?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: quais vc tem
<Rudolf> MrBoss: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Curiosoud> qual a versão default do python no ubuntu 12.04?
<Curiosoud> ah, boa noite =D
<JavaNunes> estou no meu ICQ, fique quieto
<Rudolf> MrBoss: conseguiu?
<MrBoss> nada
<Rudolf> MrBoss: dica, pegue seu sources.list e coloque em backup
<Rudolf> MrBoss: e crie uma nova
<MrBoss> ja tentei
<Rudolf> MrBoss: adicionou o repositorio do wine?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<MrBoss> já
<MrBoss> Rudolf, vou instalar a versão 12.04 e não a 12.04.01
<MrBoss> nem com o pacote .deb rolou
<Rudolf> MrBoss: cara, se vc não instala as dependencias, não tem *.deb que ajude
<Rudolf> MrBoss: vc sabe o que quer dizer "dependências"?
<xGrind> "MrBoss> Rudolf, vou instalar a versão 12.04 e não a 12.04.01"
<xGrind> se voce atualizar, automaticamente irá se transformar no 12.04.1
<xGrind> de um cat /etc/issue depois
<MrBoss> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<MrBoss> Rudolf, sim
<MrBoss> ja instalei diversas dependências
<xGrind> MrBoss: oq vc quer fazer?
<Rudolf> xGrind: o canal tá sem op?
<MrBoss> xGrind, instalar o wine
<xGrind> Rudolf: sempre fica assim. mas devem estar por ae :D
<Rudolf> MrBoss: e qual o erro ao instalar o *.deb?
<MrBoss> Rudolf, ele manda corrigir o problema usando o apt-get install -f
<xGrind> MrBoss: se quiser a ultima versao, já que adicionou ppa: sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<xGrind> recomendo dar uma olhada no synaptic. quando da erro em alguma coisa e fica arquivos de configuração que não usa mais, ele mostra e voce pode desinstalar por lá.
<pauloolhos> Alguem ja realizou a configuração  SSH reverso  por DNS dinâmico
<pauloolhos> Alguem
<pauloolhos> SSH Reverso
<pauloolhos> Alguem ja fez
<pauloolhos> com Ip dinamico
<paladinn> Rudolf
<Rudolf> paladinn: oi
<Rudolf> paladinn: oi
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-19
<CyL> hggdh: Cada uma, hein?
<hggdh> CyL: pelo menos, "devolver o comprimento na mesma altura" tem algum sentido. Ainda que estranho...
<CyL> hggdh: heh
<hggdh> CyL: mais ainda, no mesmo nível: outro dia ralharam comigo, e disseram "tão jovem, ...". Fiquei feliz, mas acho que não era isto que queriam passar :-)
<hggdh> !touch | fabiomaca
<ubotu-br> fabiomaca: Informações sobre a plataforma Touch para celular e tablets está disponível aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch || suporte e discussões em #ubuntu-touch
<novato> olá, alguém online e ativo ?
<andretyn> novato, o/
<novato> olá, deu para perceber pelo nick que já sou, e pelo meu papo vai notar mais ainda
<novato> srsrsr
<novato> o fato é que preciso de ajuda
<CyL> !pergunta | novato
<ubotu-br> novato: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<novato> Agradeço logo pela prestação de ajuda, mas tecnicamente não são perguntas em si, mas sim algumas dicas simples, que serão besteiras para vocês. Gostaria de saber se é legal a comunidade ubuntu Brasil, e se seria importante eu tentar participar dela para aprender?
<CyL> novato: A minha opinião particular é que a comunidade é relativamente bem organizada, conta diversos grupos distintos
<CyL> novato: Como o próprio termo diz, é uma comunidade, então a participação de novos membros é sempreincentivada. Entretanto não há necessidade de participar da comunidade para conhecer sobre o sistema.
<novato> então CyL, eu vi os grupos aqui, mas não tem em meu estado, espero que ainda, mas quanto a isso não tem problema, e também, eu já vi um pouco dele, porém desejo aprender muito mais, seria uma boa eu entrar nessa comunidade mesmo sem ter como contribuir diretamente com isso?
<andretyn> novato, cara, fica por aih, no canal rola muita ajuda, se vc ficar observando, pode ateh aprender:))
<CyL> novato: Existem diversos grupos com os quais você pode contribuir, mesmo não possuindo um nível avançado de conhecimento. Além disso, você pode iniciar um grupo no seu estado, entretanto não sei lhe explicar como isso deve funcionar para haver um reconhecimento 'oficial'.
<CyL> novato: O tiagoscd e talvez o hggdh possam te explicar melhor o que seria preciso para fundar um grupo no seu estado. Por curiosidade, qual é?
<novato> CyL, Entendi da parte do grupo, e andretyn, não posso vir muito aqui, durante o dia estou ocupado :|
<novato> é a Bahia ^^
<novato> Mas não estou interessado AGORA em criar um grupo aqui, mas sim em aprender, talvez mais para frente possa pensar nisso, em da palestras e eventos.
<CyL> novato: Bom, de qualquer forma pode contribuir de outras formas. E há também bastante material disponível para lhe auxiliar no seu aprendizado na internet.
<novato> sim, vi bastante apostilas, mas acho mais importante o contato com outras pessoas, mesmo que via web
<CyL> novato: Aqui é um ótimo local então para manter esse contato, bem como os fórums
<novato> sim, e acha que seria uma boa a minha entrada nessa comunidade?
<CyL> novato: Vc diz aqui no IRC?
<novato> onde puder..
<CyL> novato: O IRC é uma comunidade no sentido lato da expressão, não existem regras definidas para você entrar aqui (como existem nas outras comunidades), e para participar basta se conectar e respeitar as regras de convivência!
<CyL> *lattu
<CyL> Ou laut, sei lá :)
<novato> entendi, mas  senhor falou que existem outras, quais seriam ?
<CyL> novato: Não precisa se referir a mim por senhor. O IRC é revestido por um elevado grau de informalidade. Existem diversas, como os times de documentação, de tradução, de suporte aos usuários (por outros meios), etc.
<novato> Ah, tranquilo então..  Esses times servem para tirarem dúvidas também? e eles tem os próprios canais certo??
<CyL> novato: O IRC é uma plataforma de bate papo pela internet, e vários outro grupos possuem o seu próprio canal. Entretanto o canal correto para retirada de dúvidas é este aqui, os demais (supostamente) se prestam mais a assuntos internos de cada grupo
<novato> Entendo, se não for muita invasão, você é de quê estado? e participa de algum desses grupos? qual?
<CyL> novato: Bom, eu resido no RS, mas viajo bastante a trabalho. EU participo do grupo de suporte aos usuários através do IRC.
<novato> hm .. interessante, tenho amigos gaúchos aqui e outros que ainda estão ai.. enfim
<novato> Mas assim, vi ali o time de desenvolvimento, poderia me informar por exemplo quais seriam as atividades desses membros ?
<CyL> novato: Eu tenho pouco relacionamento com o time de desenvolvimento, mas acredito que as principais atividade sejam empacotamento de binários, desenvolvimentos de scripts específicos ao Ubuntu (como instaladores, configuradores e etc), masterização dos diferentes 'sabores' do Ubuntu, etc
<novato> entendi, outra coisa, as palestras dadas pelos membros dessa comunidade sao distribuidas?
<CyL> novato: De qual comunidade, do IRC?
<CyL> novato: Existem diversas iniciativas com videocasts e tutoriais, mas novamente eu repito, o IRC talvez seja a comunidade com o menor nível de exigência para que uma pessoa possa contribuir, então eu diria que o material é muito mais de seus próprios autores do que da comunidade
<novato> não, da comunidade ubuntu br?  vi aqui os modos de participar, para mim, por enquanto so divulgando, que ja faço
<CyL> novato: Ah ok. Bom, cada caso é um caso então.
<CyL> novato: Acredito que a maioria seja distribuída, mas não necessariamente há obrigatoriedade.
<novato> sim sim.. gostaria muito de poder aprender para ajudar mais.
<novato> entendo, tem algum blog, canal de video ou algo parecido que possa me indicar? seu, de amigos ?
<andretyn> novato, o proprio ubuntu tem material, no programa de ajuda, vc pode ler, tem muitas pessoas q tem problemas com esses manuais... se vc estudar-los, vai ter muito conhecimento...
<CyL> novato: Eu prefiro indicar somente o endereço oficial da comunidade que é www.ubuntu-br.org, entretanto existe muitos outros portais com material de qualidade feitos por gente competente por aí
<novato> estou vendo o site oficial da comunidade.. espero encontrar bons materiais
<novato> voces sabem de algum contato de vces daki da bahia ?
<andretyn> novato, instala tambem um manual feito por um usuario do ubuntu, veja q ele estah na central de programas, procura por "ubuntu - guia do iniciante 2.0" e eh de gratis:)
<novato> hm .. maneiro, no momento nao estou no ubuntu, mas esta anotado para fazer
<novato> uma outra perguntinha, caso eu nao participe oficialmente pela comunidade, eu poderia por exemplo estampar um adesivo dela em camisas ou outras coisas?
<CyL> novato: Acredito que nãp, os logos e a marca são registradas pela canonical
<novato> ah, certo :)
<ivanbajr> Bom dia
<novato> ola
<CyL> novato: olha aí um colega seu da bahia
<novato> hm.. ola ivan !
<novato> nem notei srsrs
<novato> ivan?
<ivanbajr_> oi
<ivanbajr_> estou avaliando
<ivanbajr_> o chat em meu celular
<ivanbajr_> por isso a demora em atender
<novato> ah certo..
<ivanbajr_> mas bom ter alguém aqui no ubuntu-br
<ivanbajr_> Só vou ter de comprar um celular maior
<novato> sim, bom, ivan, legal ti conhecer
<ivanbajr_> Estou no estado da Paraiba
<novato> q?
<novato> pq respondeu isso ?
<ivanbajr_> apenas para informar
<ivanbajr_> você escreveu que tecla da bahia
<novato> sim sim .. e vc n é daki?
<ivanbajr_> Não
<ivanbajr_> Bem. Vou deitar
<ivanbajr_> tenho de trabalhar
<novato> hm.. ta certo
<novato> ate mais
<ivanbajr_> ok
<novato> estou pensando em entrar para a comunidade para contribuir apo max
<CyL> novato: em qual grupo?
<novato> documentacao, seria uma boa?
<rodicio> Saude ¿que hora é no Brasil?
<CyL> rodicio: 23:26
<novato> donde es rodicio?
<rodicio> gracias. Estou en Galicia (Espanha) Aquí son as 05:27
<CyL> rodicio: aqui diz Barcelona
<rodicio> En galicia falamos galego, pero tamén Espanhol-castelán   Galicia fai fronteira co norte de Portugal
<rodicio> é a esquina (corner) norte-oeste de España e da península
<CyL> Galego é bem parecido com o português
<novato> o ubuntu-br tem outras midias como youtube?
<rodicio> Penso que galego e portugués eran o mesmo idioma, e dese idioma aínda nasceu o castelan
<novato> e rc ?
<rodicio> Tenho unha pregunta. ¿O meu disco externo USB non se desfragmenta?
<CyL> novato: Eu conheço mais o grupo do irc. Há diversos materiais, mas em sua maioria contribuições individuais dos usuários
<novato> entendi CyL ..
<CyL> rodicio: Como assim?
<novato> imagino o mesmo rodicio, o castelan que depois originou o espanhol
<CyL> rodicio: fsck?
<rodicio> eu quería saber se sofre desfragmentación o non. Eu meto archivos e non sei se o Linux está sempre colocando os archivos
<andretyn> rodicio, o Linux não precisa de desfrag, ele lida bem com isso, diferentemente do rWidnows:))
<rodicio> novato: si, pero castelán e espanhol é o mesmo.
<CyL> rodicio: todo sistema de arquivos se fragmenta.via de regra, os sitemas de arquivos usados pelos linux são desenvolvidos para manter o nivel de fragmentação ao mínimo
<CyL> andretyn: ntfs também lida muito bem com fragmentação
<andretyn> CyL, sim, mas eu confio mais nos sistemas do Linux:)
<andretyn> CyL, o ext4 eh bem solido, mas dizem q tem outros q são melhores e tal:))
<CyL> andretyn: pra ser bem sincero eu acho o ext4 excelente para a finalidade a que se destina
<rodicio> eu sei que é asim no disco duro principal, pero non sei como ó fai no externo US
<rodicio> USB
<rodicio> Pero entendo que o fai igual
<CyL> rodicio: a fragmentação depende do sistema de arquivos utilizado, e não da teccnologia
<CyL> rodicio: embora algumas tecnologias utilizem mecanismos que wear leveling que no baixo nivel comduzem a uma fragmentação. isso éinvisível ao usuário entretanto
<rodicio> CyL, entendo. Eu imaxinaba que podía poher un disco cos arquivos muito desfragmentados, e que o SO tería que ordenar todo. Pero é dificil que cheguen nese estado
<CyL> rodicio: depende basicamente da utilizacao que da ao seu sistema de arquivos. o mesmo pode ser otimizado para o seu uso especifico, porem
<CyL> rodicio: ex.: arquivos muito pequenos espaahados ao longo do disco, arquivos grandes misturados com arquivos pequenos, etc
<CyL> bom, uma boa noite senhores
<rodicio> Obrigado CyL
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aqui tem experiência com UEFI e placa-mãe Intel?
<Rubem> bom dia
<Fabiano_> como fazer a instalação do ubunto
<Richter> Galera, to precisando de um programinha para monitorar meus servidores, mas como são poucos quero algo simples, que só mande uns emails, nada do tipo zambix... alguem pode me recomendar um?
<daniel80> Preciso de ajuda com o DHCP3-SERVER. Estou instalando o pacote para transformar o meu Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS no servidor de GATEWAY e DHCP aqui de casa. Instalei o pacote DHCP3-SERVER através do comando # apt-get install dhcp3-server, baixou instalou e deu aparentemente tudo certo. Então quando fui começar a configurar o servico tive uma surpresa. A pasta /etc/dhcp3 está lá mas o arquivo dhcpd.conf não está lá dentro. E agora?
<daniel80> Desculpe cai
<daniel80> Preciso de ajuda com o DHCP3-SERVER. Estou instalando o pacote para transformar o meu Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS no servidor de GATEWAY e DHCP aqui de casa. Instalei o pacote DHCP3-SERVER através do comando # apt-get install dhcp3-server, baixou instalou e deu aparentemente tudo certo. Então quando fui começar a configurar o servico tive uma surpresa. A pasta /etc/dhcp3 está lá mas o arquivo dhcpd.conf não está lá dentro. E agora?
<daniel80> Olhei na pasta /etc/dhcp e tem um arquivo dhcpd.conf mas está vazio
<hggdh> daniel80: tens que criar tua configuracao
<daniel80> Mas dentro da pasta não deveria ter um arquivo com comentários padrão com configurações padrão
<daniel80> ?
<daniel80> O arquivo está limpo...
<daniel80> Vi um monte de tutoriais e todos apontam para o arquivo e mostram ele de outro jeito
<daniel80> Aquele está zerado
<daniel80> quando digito #dhcp3-server start  retornar comando não reconhecido
<daniel80> Quando digito #service dhcp3-server start
<daniel80> Serviço não reconhecido
<hggdh> daniel80: o pacote dhcp3-server eh um pacote virtual; o DHCP realmente instalado eh o isc-dhcp-server
<hggdh> daniel80: e ele vem com um /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<daniel80> certo.... que também está instalado
<hggdh> (mas nao sei qual o conteudo)
<hggdh> daniel80: del qualquer forma, 'man dhcpd.conf' deveria retornar algo
<daniel80> O arquivo de configuração DHCPD.CONF a ser editado deveria estar então dentro de /etc/dhcp
<daniel80> Porém o arquivo existe mas está limpo
<hggdh> dhcpd.conf, sem maiusculas
<hggdh> daniel80: man dhcpd.conf, e crie o teu
<daniel80> Certo vou editar o arquivo e te mando um print
<daniel80> dá um segundo
<hggdh> daniel80: pelo menos no Raring, o arquivo init usado chama-se isc-dhcp-server (/etc/init.d), ou /etc/init/isc-dhcp-server.conf
<hggdh> nao existe um servico chamado 'dhcp3-server'...
<daniel80> certo então como faço para subir o serviço?
<hggdh> daniel80: sudo start isc-dhcp-server ou sudo service isc-dhcp-server start
<daniel80> certo.... vamos tentar....
<daniel80> Eis o arquivo
<daniel80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6003144/
<hggdh> daniel80: soa decente. Tente, e veja o que ocorre
<daniel80> Certo.... deu caca....kkkkk
<daniel80> Start: Job failed to start
<daniel80> :(
<hggdh> daniel80: less /var/log/syslog
<morais> novo no ubuntu instalei mas não abre resolução ideal para o monitor placa de video instalada correta,,,,o que fazer?
<daniel80> o que devo procurar exatamente... parece tudo normal... digo... nenhum erro
<hggdh> daniel80: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-debian-squeeze-dhcp-server-setup-tutorial/
<daniel80> certo vou dar uma lida aqui... já volto
<wnsplay> oi
<wnsplay> alquem pode min dar uma informaça
<wnsplay> informaçao*
<paladinn> wnsplay, abra-se
<wnsplay> queria sabe se o ubuntu pega jogos iguais ao xp
<wnsplay> se ele é mais leve
<paladinn> LINUX não é feito para jogar
<paladinn> próximo
<PsychoBoB>  paladinn discordo
<PsychoBoB> você usa o Ubuntu para o que quiser.
<paladinn> roda LineAge II no ubuntu então
<PsychoBoB> não estou no mérito de qual roda ou não
<PsychoBoB> mas o que você disse não faz sentido
<PsychoBoB> caso contrário não teria uma porrada de gente investindo em jogos para linux
<PsychoBoB> vide o steam
<PsychoBoB> e tantos outros que disponibilizam
<paladinn> mas não é a mesma coisa
<PsychoBoB> Então, não é mesmo.
<PsychoBoB> Mas não dá pra ter essa visão afirmativa de que NÃO é feito pra jogar. É um O.S, simples.
<paladinn> o que acontece quando vc tenta usar algo que não foi feito praquilo ?
<PsychoBoB> paladinn, fica a dica, não queira ditar para que se deve usar um O.S.
<PsychoBoB> ;)
<paladinn> só estou livrando o rapaz de sofrimento, choro, ódio e raiva
<PsychoBoB> Pelo contrário, está passando tua visão negativa pra ele :)
<artur> boa tarde! Não criptografei na instalação do 13.04. como faço agora?
<fabiomaca2> @ubotu-br: valew maninho ja estou no canal do touch, tks brother!
<AlexandreMBM> 1º) Estou usando Gnome Shell e tentei a extensão appindicator-support, mas ela não instala. Diz que instala, mas numa segunda verificação não está mais lá.
<AlexandreMBM> 2º) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI_Bootloaders. Quero achar documentação análoga para Ubuntu. Ontem o CyL e outra pessoa estavam nesse assunto.
<AlexandreMBM> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI
<artur> tentei o truecrypt mas nao server para a particao que o sistema operacional esta instalado
<AlexandreMBM> artur, por que?
<Rubem1> Sim, nesse caso o truecryp não atende.
<AlexandreMBM> Sobre minha "2ª" questão: acho Google com "ubuntu" e "GPT", inclusive em português.
<hggdh> paladinn: podemos jogar sob linux, sim. Veja steam, e HumbleBundle, etc
<daniel80> Boa tarde.
<PsychoBoB> Hi
<daniel80> Estou precisando de uma ajuda. Algo aconteceu e não estou conseguindo identificar o problema
<daniel80> Depois de pelejar um pouco nas configurações que estava tentando agora pouco consegui instalar o isc-dhcp-server e configurar a rede com IP automático no range que eu queria tudo certo
<daniel80> Dai começaram a dar alguns conflitos, vamos assim dizer
<daniel80> O network-manager parou de subir automaticamente
<daniel80> Resolvi então desinstalar e voltar as configurações anteriores para aprender o procedimento.
<daniel80> Desinstalei o dhcp3-server
<daniel80> Desinstalei o isc-dhcp-server
<daniel80> Reiniciei a máquina e agora tenho 3 bugs
<daniel80> rsrs
<daniel80> 1 - O Ubuntu ao iniciar exibe uma mensagem que está iniciando sem as configurações completas da rede
<daniel80> 2 - o Network-manager não inicia
<daniel80> 3 - A máquina continua subindo com o Endereço IP que configurei o DHCP-SERVER
<daniel80> Dai ao iniciar o network-manager na mão. #network-manager
<daniel80> Ele inicia e as configurações de rede voltam ao normal.
<daniel80> Porém no boot. Volta a ficar com as configurações anteriores...
<daniel80> Pergunta
<daniel80> Será que há ainda algum serviço rodando na máquina que pode estar em conflito com o network-manager?
<daniel80> O que pode estar acontecendo?
<AlexandreMBM> daniel80, use dpkg-reconfigure nos softwares que você tentou configurar
<daniel80> certo
<AlexandreMBM> daniel80, com isso, retorne às configurações padrões e recomece
<daniel80> pois é, ai é que está... na verdade o que eu instalei eu já desinstalei
<daniel80> foram os pacotes dhcp3-server e isc-dhcp-server mas já dei um purge nos dois
<daniel80> gostaria de descobrir o porque o network-manager não é mais iniciado e porque a máquina continua subindo com os endereços IP que eu configurei no DHCP server
<daniel80> Cheguei até a excluir as informaçôes que havia acrescentado no meu arquivo dhcpd.conf
<AlexandreMBM> daniel80, desinstalou com que comando? mas também pode ter deixado configurações de outros software errada
<daniel80> Certo vamos por partes
<AlexandreMBM> o DHCP server é outra máquina?
<daniel80> Os pacotes foram instalados com os seguintes comandos
<daniel80> em modo root é claro
<daniel80> apt-get install dhcp3-server
<daniel80> apt-get install isc-dhcp-server
<daniel80> editei o arquivo dhcpd.conf
<daniel80> atribui o range de enderenços e etc
<daniel80> depois eu testei e resolvei desintalar
<AlexandreMBM> desinstalou com que comandos?
<daniel80> Desabilitei o servidor
<daniel80> service isc-dhcp-server stop
<AlexandreMBM> como desabilitou o servidor?
<daniel80> service isc-dhcp-server stop
<daniel80> depois desinstalei os pacotes
<daniel80> apt-get purge dhcp3-server
<daniel80> apt-get purge isc-dhcp-server
<daniel80> apageui as alterações no dhcpd;conf
<daniel80> apageui as alterações no dhcpd.conf
<daniel80> reiniciei a máquina e aqui estamos
<AlexandreMBM> como está  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<daniel80> um instante
<AlexandreMBM> faça pastebin
<AlexandreMBM> do interfaces
<daniel80> opa opa opa
<daniel80> perai
<AlexandreMBM> do dhcpd.conf
<daniel80> acho que descobri o gato
<daniel80> Veja bem
<AlexandreMBM> diga
<daniel80> Dei um CAT no interfaces e descobri que tem mais um na jogada
<daniel80> são exatamente as configurações ERRADAS que a máquina esta assumindo
<daniel80> E mais
<daniel80> com uma linha que me interessa muito
<daniel80> #added by tcos-configurator
<daniel80> vou dar uma olhada nele perai
<daniel80> bom
<daniel80> removi esse aplicativo porque tbm não iria ser mais usado
<daniel80> agora vou reiniciar para ver como fica a coisa
<daniel80> o arquivo interfaces teoricamente estava sendo mantido pelo TCOS
<daniel80> Uma vez removido o arquivo deverá ser substituido na inicialização
<daniel80> correto?
<daniel80> voltei
<daniel80> aparentemente tudo certo só que o Network-manager não está subindo sozinho
<daniel80> Será que o DHCP-server desabilita o Network-manager?
<daniel80> como posso habilitá-lo novamente?
<daniel80> caramba
<daniel80> Dei uma olhada em /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf e ele está habilitado
<daniel80> managed=true
<daniel80> Agora eu não entendi nada
<daniel80> :S
<hggdh> daniel80: olhe /var/log/syslog, deveria ser possivel ver mensagens do N-M
<daniel80> certo perai
<daniel80> cara tudo normal
<daniel80> nenhuma mensagem de erro
<daniel80> ele simplesmente não carrega
<daniel80> Não carrega automaticamente no boot
<daniel80> só manualmente digitando no terminal
<hggdh> ps aux | grep etwork
<daniel80> Em algum lugar ele deve estar desabilitado
<artur> boa tarde! Não criptografei na instalação do 13.04. como faço agora?
<hggdh> artur: criptografou o que?
<hggdh> daniel80: nao tenho n-m instalado aqui (estou em uma instance no cloud). Poderias tentar com 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install network-manager'
<daniel80> opa
<daniel80> pra já
<hggdh> francamente, nao sei o que fizeste...
<daniel80> kkkkkk
<daniel80> pois é nem eu porque não fiz muita coisa a não ser instalar e desinstalar o DHCP server
<daniel80> bom... feito
<daniel80> nenhum erro
<daniel80> Só dando boot agora...rsrssr
<daniel80> já volto
<daniel80> ^^
<daniel80> O Desgraçado não sobe mais e agor ao Ubuntu fica mostrando a seguinte mensagem no boot
<daniel80> Aguardando mais de 60 segundos pela configuração de rede
<daniel80> :S
<hggdh> daniel80: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<daniel80> tá
<daniel80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6003972/
<daniel80> Antes aparecia que ele foi editado pelo *TCOS
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> daniel80: n-m *nao* tocara em uma interface que esta configurada em ./interfaces...
<hggdh> daniel80: comment out ou delete as linhas 5, 6, e 7
<daniel80> certo
<hggdh> (mais ainda, a linha 7 tem um erro de sintaxe
<hggdh> e a linha 6 define eth0 como tendo um IP address estatico :-)
<daniel80> legal
<daniel80> feito
<daniel80> hora do boot
<daniel80> kkkkkkkk
<daniel80> té já
<artur> na instalação do 13.04 pergunta se quer proteger por senha, optei por nao, agora quero fazer
<hggdh> artur: proteger o que por senha? Senha de usuario, cripto de todo o disco, ou cripto do home?
<artur> o ideal é todo o disco
<daniel80> O N-M Lê as informações do interfaces. Como lá tinha uma informação errada o N-M caia
<daniel80> Agora eu aprendi. O Default do interfaces é ter apenas informações sobre o lo
<daniel80> e só
<daniel80> Só local loop
<artur> hggdh: a home ja esta criptogrfada, mas quero todo o disco
<hggdh> artur: melhor reinstalar
<hggdh> daniel80: correto :-)
<AlexandreMBM> artur, acho que o que perguntou na instalação foi apenas a senha do usuário
<AlexandreMBM> daniel80, por favor, comunique ao pessoal do TCOS que a desinstalação não está OK
<daniel80> vou fazer agora mesmo
<artur> durante o processo de instalacao é perguntado se deseja adicionar a senha no disco, depois é perguntada a senha do usuario
<hggdh> artur: exato. Se queres criptografar o disco inteiro, eh por ai. Pode ser necessario um reparticionamento do disco
<artur> nao da para fazer agora que ja esta tudo instalado
<hggdh> artur: acho dificil de fazer sem risco
<artur> mas isso nao tem problema, espero, fiz uma copia da particao, creio que na falha seja so restaurar.
<artur> existe uma fora de criptografar tudo?
<hggdh> artur: nao (que eu saiba) em uma instalacao ja existente. Pode-se reinstalar em um novo disco, e depois copiar o /home
<hggdh> (e vai usar LVM)
<artur> mas e os programas instalado e configurados como skype, vpn, sap, etc?
<roberto_> boa tarde
<omelete> tarde
<PsychoBoB> hi
<roberto_> alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda?
<roberto_> to fuçando em tudo aqui e não to achando o programa de boot pro pen drive...
<PsychoBoB> que programa?
<PsychoBoB> espeta o pen drive e pronto, nao?
<roberto_> e também gostaria de saber se a formatação do linux é parecida com o windows , na parte de particionar
<roberto_> eu andei vendo em uns sites que precisava de um programa pra dar bot... XD
<PsychoBoB> acho que não...
<PsychoBoB> é normal, espeta o pen drive
<PsychoBoB> e roda o que tiver lá... no caso deve ser o live ubuntu?
<roberto_> isso que eu to em duvida haha XD
<roberto_> eu queria remover totalmente o windows do HD e deixar apenas o Linux Ubuntu
<omelete> roberto_,  vc tá no windows agora?
<hggdh> unetbootin
<PsychoBoB> voCê já experimentou testar?
<PsychoBoB> faz backup das tuas coisas
<roberto_> to sim
<PsychoBoB> depois espeta o pen drive
<PsychoBoB> e roda o instalador
<PsychoBoB> tem a opção de formatar também
<roberto_> hmm tendi, ja tinha usado uma versao do linux antigamente , mas muito antigamente
<roberto_> axo q era fedora ...
<AlexandreMBM> Quem usa Gnome Shell? Por favor, tenho umas dúvidas. A principal: já que a extensão appindicator-support não funciona no 3.4 do Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS, quero saber como posso estar usando a "área de notificação" original (se é assim que se chama). Por exemplo, eu gostaria de configurar a barra (inferior) para um contraste maior, menos transparência. E eu gostaria de ter as informações do Psensor.
<AlexandreMBM> Está faltando só isso, pra mim.
<PsychoBoB> roberto_, faz e isso e pronto, a mágica acontece
<roberto_> haha pode deixar , to passando ele pro pen drive agora
<roberto_> muito obrigado a todos
<roberto_> depois posto a cagada que acidentalmente eu farei XD
<PsychoBoB> de nada.... deposita 10 na conta que concertamos
<PsychoBoB> :D
<hggdh> roberto_: linguagem, por favor
<roberto_> 10 cents?
<PsychoBoB> depende do concerto... tem coisas que nem o dim dim paga.
<PsychoBoB> esquece de backup por exemplo
<roberto_> desculpa , é que sou leigo quando assunto é linux
<PsychoBoB> todos somos, estamos aqui pra aprender
<roberto_> realmente , muito obrigado , logo mais postarei o resultado , abraço a todos
<PsychoBoB> joia
<roberto_> PsychoBoB se não for encomodo kkk , tem como me dizer qual a diferença do Ubuntu 32bits pro 64bits ?
<PsychoBoB> a diff não é no ubuntu propriamente
<PsychoBoB> mas na arquitetura do seu processador
<PsychoBoB> conforme for, escolha o correto.
<roberto_> 32 intel 64 amd?
<PsychoBoB> ñ necessariamente
<PsychoBoB> qual seu processador
<roberto_> hmm , eu tou baixando o 64bits pro Phenom II x6
<roberto_> to fuçando em tudo pra não errar , vou la instalar agora , me deseje sorte kkk XD
<PsychoBoB> qt de memoria?
<roberto_> 12gb
<PsychoBoB> oh
<PsychoBoB> porrada hein
<roberto_> XDD
<roberto_> usava o pc pra design grafico , mas agora ele ta meio sem utilidade
<PsychoBoB> 64 vai voar
<PsychoBoB> vai dar pra rodar o paint brush do windows que é uma beleza
<roberto_> haha XD
<roberto_> sinceramente , meu pc eu uso mais pra jogar DotA 2 e fazer transferencias bancarias online
<roberto_> x_x
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: ... linguagem, por favor
<PsychoBoB> tudo isso pra transferir dim dim?
<roberto_> ultimamente sim , eu parei de mexer com design grafico
<PsychoBoB> vish...
<roberto_> to até pensando em vender o bichão aqui ... XD
<PsychoBoB> é tipo  matar um ratinho com um tiro de 12
<roberto_> kkkk
<roberto_> extrai o Iso e coloqei no pen drive , só executar agora @_@ ?
<PsychoBoB> man, cola sua duvida aqui[
<roberto_> extrai o Iso e coloqei no pen drive , só executar agora @_@ ?
<roberto_> ou posso bootar direto ?
<roberto_> bom , seja oque deus quiser haha depois volto , té mais
<Malver> Olá gaelra, gostaria de saber como e´que eu faço para fazer com que meu pendriber , seja botavel, par eu formatar e bota o  linux
<omelete> Malver,  usa o unetbootin ou lili
<Malver> Obrigado, irei testar agora !
<testovaldris> .
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-20
<grs> instalei o ubuntu juntamente com o windows xp. como faço para desisntalar o ubuntu?
<CyL> grs: Como assim?
<CyL> grs: Recriar uma particão lia pelo xp não é suficiente (e acertar o bootloader se for o caso)
<grs> tinha o xp e instalei o ubuntu, ficaram os dois juntos, agora queria desinstalar o ubuntu
<CyL> grs: não há uma 'desinstalação', mas vc pode recriar a particao com um sistema de arquivos reconhecido pelo windows, e possivelmente ajudar o mbr/bootloader
<grs> é...melhor levar num tecnico mesmo!! mas valeu pelas dicas ai, entendo bem pouco disso...valeu!!
<CyL> grs: Acredito que não seja tão complicado assim
<CyL> grs: Foi você mesmo que instalou o ubuntu?
<grs> foi....tinha trabalhado com o linux na faculdade e resolvi instalar baixando pela internet e instalei simultaneamente com o windows
<CyL> grs: Bom, se não se incomodar em usar alguns comandos da interface texto, o procedimento é relativamente simples
<grs> obrigado pela ajuda..abraço
<jefeson> algume conhece um software melhor do que o SFLphone para ramal IP?
<Leo_> oi
<CyL> Leo_: oi
<Leo_> CyL, você usa o chromium?
<CyL> Leo_: não
<Leo_> queria saber como faço pra saber se o chromium tem algum spyware
<CyL> Leo_: E porque vc desconfia que teria?
<Leo_> porque no chrome tem
<Leo_> e como o chromium deu origem ao chromium, tenho minhas duvidas
<Leo_> se eles rastreiam os sites que visito
<Leo_> e se salvam minhas senhas
<CyL> Leo_: Vc pode desabilitar isso
<Leo_> ve essa materia http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2013/07/ativista-da-web-cria-lista-de-servicos-para-fugir-do-monitoramento-dos-eua.html
<CyL> Leo_: O que tem?
<Leo_> alternativas de softwares e serviços para quem gosta de privacidade
<CyL> Leo_: simplesmente usar um software não quer dizer que vc tem mais privacidade. o to rbundle de que fala a reportagem, recentemente foi descoberta uma falha que afetou grande parte dos usuarios do tor
<CyL> Leo_: privacidade, nesse sentido, é muito ais uma prática diária
<Leo_> rsrsrs, privacidade na web parece mito né
<CyL> Leo_: nao verdade não, se vc adotar alguns princípios
<Leo_> como?
<jefeson> privacidade n existe, n adianta usar tudo isso. Na camada de rede tb estamos sendo monitorados
<CyL> jefeson: como assim, na camada de rede?
<jefeson> roteadores, etc...
<CyL> jefeson: e como se monitora alguem na camada de rede?
<CyL> Leo_: como a usar o modo de privacidade dos navegadores
<Leo_> esse modo de privacidade dos navegadores eu não acredito. no chrome e chomium  tem uma janela de navegação anonima, mentira das grandes. é só acessar o iplocation.net que o ip é visto
<jefeson> CyL: os próprios fabricantes deixam brechas nos firmwares
<CyL> jefeson: e como isso representa um risco para a privacidade?
<CyL> jefeson: se os dados estiverem cifrados, qual o problema com isso?
<jefeson> Leo_: no navegador do android tem isso tb, mas nunca acreditei
<Leo_> jefeson, tem tor pra android?
<jefeson> CyL: a NSA te explica melhor
<CyL> Leo_: o seu ip *jamais* pode ser ocultado. evidentemente vc não entende como funciona o modo de privacidade
<CyL> jefeson: não me pareceu um argumento muito convincente
<Leo_> https://prism-break.org/#pt
<CyL> Leo_: por exemplo, aqui pode ser verificado que o seu ip é 177.158.246.20, e eu nem precisei de sabe qual navegador estpa utilizando
<Leo_> verdade, não to usando o tor pq deu problema aqui no pc
<jefeson> CyL: kra, o fabricante de um roteador X, "pode" ter software para pegar informações que nós não percebemos.
<CyL> Leo_: embora eu tanha acabado de verificar que é o firefox versão 23, rodando num linux
<CyL> Leo_: como dito, você pode apenas cifrar os dados
<CyL> ops
<CyL> jefeson: como dito, você pode apenas cifrar os dados
<Leo_> como tu viu meu navegador e sistema operacional CyL?
<jefeson> CyL: e vc consegue cifrar tudo?
<CyL> Leo_: você está simplesmente anunciando para todo mundo que perguntar
<CyL> Leo_: eu apenas perguntei
<CyL> Leo_: ainda sei que o seu provedor é a gvt
<Leo_> rsrsrs
<CyL> jefeson: a grande maioria das coisas que preciso
<CyL> Leo_: e nem precisei monitorar o seu tráfego para isso, está vendo?
<jefeson> CyL: o que vc usa então?
<CyL> Leo_: Privacidade, como eu disse, é muito mais conscientização do que usar uma ferramenta específica ou outra
<CyL> jefeson: para que? para cada problema, há uma solução
<Leo_> ensina aí CyL
<jefeson> o fatoé, existem várias formas de espionagem
<jefeson> uso o que há de melhor, n tenho nada a esconder mesmo!
<jefeson> a grande preocupação é com as empresas, como elas irão resolver tudo isso?
<CyL> Leo_: inicialmente eu vi que vc se logou através do webchat, então eu só precisei fazer uma solicitação ctcp ao cliente irc que está usando e ele me respondeu como o nome do navegador, a versão e a plataforma
<Leo_> jefeson, o problema nao é nao ter nada a esconder, a maioria das pessoas nao tem nada a esconder.   o problema é violarem a privacidade, que é um direito garantido de todo cidadao
<Leo_> será que se a gente começasse a monitorar tudo que o governo faz, ele gostaria?
<Leo_> CyL, legal, é muito detalhe, eu não sei fazer isso
<jefeson> Leo_: CyL: concordo, mas não vão parar... mudando de assunto, vocês acham que foi o fim da Cloud depois disso tudo?
<CyL> Leo_: Certo, então também não vale dizer que um navegador ou outro tem spyware só porque ele traz uma funcionalidade que vc não entende bem né?
<Leo_> CyL, correto, eu sou leigo em muita coisa ainda, essa área da informática é um mundo, é muita coisa
<CyL> jefeson: Por exemplo, seu que vc provavelmente joga minecraft e é de fortaleza, e demorei 20 segundos para descobrir isso
<CyL> *sei
<Leo_> Acho que sim jefeson, eu mesmo perdi a vontade de usar gmail, skydrive, skype, facebook
<Leo_> eu usava um windows pirata, mudei pra ubuntu
<jefeson> CyL: kra, nuncajoguei minecraft
<jefeson> de fortaleza eu sou
<CyL> O fato é que muita das informações que julgamos "privadas" nós mesmos estamos alardeando as 4 ventos por falta de conhecimento
<jefeson> mas minecraft
<CyL> jefeson: eu disse provavelmente
<jefeson> n sei nem o que é isso
<jefeson> :D
<Leo_> eu tenho uma duvida, quando clico em arquivos>navegar na rede    aparece todos os pcs que estao na minha rede de internet conectados
<Leo_> o cara que colocou a rede consegue ver os sites que eu acesso?
<CyL_> Opa, cai
<CyL_> jefeson: como eu disse, provavelmente, e lembre-se que eu fiz uma pesquisa de apenas 20 segundos
<jefeson> CyL: vc usa ubuntu?
<CyL_> jefeson: ubuntu e windows, depende do computador
<daniel80> Ai voltei só para contar história. Acabei de configurar e testar meu novo servidor Ubuntu. Apanhei feito um condenado mas aprendi tanta coisa no caminho até descobrir como funcionava o IPTABLES para compartilhar a minha internet (3G MODEM USB E398 HUAWEI) e como configurar o servidor DHCP para atribuir os endereços na faixa que eu queria...
<jefeson> CyL: to com uma dúvida, tem algum software melhor do que o SFLphone para ramal IP?
<CyL_> jefeson: não conheço nem mesmo o SFLphone, desculpe
<daniel80> Aplicação Softphone ip?
<jefeson> CyL: blz kra!
<jefeson> daniel80: isso
<Leo_> CyL sabe php?
<jefeson> o que vcs usam de firewall?
<Leo_> precisa firewall quem usa ubuntu?
<jefeson> to usando o ufw
<jefeson> mas to querendo tirar e usar iptables
<jefeson> pra tentar entender melhor
<daniel80> Além de ser gratuito
<daniel80> Roda tanto em máquinas Microsoft quanto linux
<Leo_> alguem sabe como faço para receber um torpedo sempre que chegar um email para mim?
<andretyn> Leo_, acho q o gmail faz isso, mas não tenho certeza!
<Leo_> grande, andretyn    quanto tempo  :)
<andretyn> Leo_, :)
<Leo_> meu celular é das antigas ainda. é que eu vendo livros no mercadolivre
<Leo_> aí pra nao ficar o dia todo no pc online gostaria de saber se tem algum jeito de receber um torpedo avisando que recebi um email
<Leo_> isso ajudaria muito
<andretyn> Leo_, gmail acho q faz, mas tem q pagar para receber!
<andretyn> Leo_, dah um olhada no config do gmail, ou pergunta no google...
<Leo_> poxa, era bom um que fosse gratis
<Leo_> olhei o lab   do gmail e nao achei
<andretyn> Leo_, eh, parece q não tem, mas via procurando, talvez tenha outro serviço na net q faça...
<andretyn> s/via/vai
<Leo_> ia ser muito bom.   toda vez que eu recebesse um email  chegasse um torpedo simples no meu celular só com o titulo do email. isso já ajudaria muito
<jefeson> Leo_: CyL: cqc falando sobre a espionagem
<jefeson> na verdade só zoando
<andretyn> Leo_, http://pt.kioskea.net/faq/2404-gmail-receber-e-mail-via-sms
<andretyn> Leo_, veja se serve!
<Leo_> valeu andretyn, vou ler aqui, tava lendo um desse site  http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/alerta-celular/303205/      o meu é tim
<daniel80> Uma última dúvida. Tenho no meu servidor uma Placa de Rede Eth0 que compartilha a Internet com todos os Pcs, porém para conectar meu lap top à rede preciso plugar ele na rede... :(
<daniel80> Se eu colocar uma placa WI-FI no servidor, tem como configurar a placa Wi-FI para compartilhar a internet também?
<daniel80> dai ficariam as duas placas, eth0 e a WifI
<daniel80> é possível?
<andretyn> daniel80, ter tem, mas eu nunca fiz:)
<andretyn> daniel80, acho q eh p\ criar uma rede adoc ou coisa assim
<daniel80> na verdade a máquina é um servidor
<daniel80> Com uma placa não vou conseguir mais de um acesso simultâneo
<daniel80> Certo mas como vai ficar a configuração da placa?
<daniel80> vixi
<daniel80> Estou lendo um artigo em que é possível transformar o Ruindows 7 num access point usando apenas UMA placa Wi-fi
<daniel80> Se até o Ruindows Faz porque o Linux não?
<daniel80> hehehe
<daniel80> Só descobrir como
<daniel80> Bom... um passo de cada vez, hoje já resolvi muita coisa e precisei ralar bastante. Isso fica pra próxima...
<daniel80> Abraço
<roberto_> boa noite
<roberto_> pessoal , alguem poderia me dar um pequeno suporte?
<CyL> !alguem | roberto_
<ubotu-br> roberto_: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<roberto_> enfim ... , eu to tentando instalar o Ubuntu na minha maquina , mas quando chega na tela de preparar a instalação , ele fica lá por horas girando o mouse e nada... , sabe me dizer oque é? procurei pela internet já , não achei nada informativo
<sagat> alguem ai sabe como deixar o unity mais rapido no itautec a 7420
<sagat> tem alguem ai ?
<CyL> roberto_: qual ela especificamente?
<Leo_> configurei que nem no tutorial andretyn
<Leo_> meus emails do outro email sumiram e foram todos para o gmail
<Leo_> rsrsrs
<roberto_> é o ubuntu 13.04 Raring ringtail 64bits , fiz boot dele pelo pen drive , estou baixando o 32bits e a versão 12.04,2 64bits , e tentarei bootar por elas agora...
<CyL> roberto_: qual o seu processador?
<roberto_> se servir de informação adicional , baixei pelo torrent
<roberto_> Phenom II X6
<CyL> roberto_: verificoua soma md5?
<CyL> roberto_: ou sha1/sha256?
<roberto_> eu não entendo muito bem dessas coisas :s ... oque seria md5?
<Leo_> só nao recebi o sms
<CyL> roberto_: a verificação das somas md5/sha1/sha256 permite saber se o arquivo baixado está integro ou não
<sagat> alguem ai sabe como melhorar o desempenho do unity no itautec A7420
<roberto_> CyL: tem algum programa que faz isso especificamente?
<sagat> ou indique uma interface mmelhor
<CyL> roberto_: esta no linux ou no windows?
<roberto_> windows
<CyL> !paciencia | sagat
<ubotu-br> sagat: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<CyL> roberto_: pq está baixando a versão 32 bits?
<roberto_> acabei de baixar a versão 32bits do 13.04 , vou tentar bootar por ele
<CyL> roberto_: existe algum motivo especifico para isso?
<roberto_> só por teste mesmo
<CyL> roberto_: eu tentaria o 12.04 64 bits
<roberto_> estou acabando de baixar ele tambem XD
<CyL> roberto_: usar um 32 bits no seu caso não traz nenhum benefício
<CyL> roberto_: e o 12.04 é uma versão estável e não de tetes
<roberto_> CyL : eu não entendo nada de Linux , eu consigo atualizar o sistema de 12.04.2 para 13.04 e posteriormente para 13.10 ?
<roberto_> ou teria que fazer outro download?
<CyL> roberto_: verifique antes a soma md5 para ter certeza que o arquivo iso está íntegro
<CyL> roberto_: http://www.winmd5.com/
<CyL> roberto_: a não ser que haja um motivo especifico, eu nao recomendaria fazer isso
<roberto_> o arquivo esta integro
<roberto_> vou tentar bootar novamente , só que com a versão 12.04.2
<CyL> roberto_: como sabe?
<roberto_> usei o MD5 que você me passou
<roberto_> deu Matched xD
<CyL> roberto_: e comparou com o que?
<roberto_> cheksum value
<CyL> roberto_: vc baixou o MD5SUMS do site também?
<roberto_> sim sim
<CyL> roberto_: do site do ubuntu
<roberto_> acabei de verificar por ele
<CyL> roberto_: ok
<roberto_> esse não... :c
<CyL> roberto_: então não comparou com nada
<roberto_> hmm deixa eu pensar
<CyL> roberto_: vc tem que verificar se o que o seu computador calculou confere com o site
<roberto_> vou procurar no site o numero
<roberto_> e já te dou a resposta
<CyL> roberto_: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/12.04.2/release/MD5SUMS
<roberto_> não bateu... oO
<CyL> roberto_: vc abriu o arquivo que eu linkei, e verificou a soma contra o número corresponde ao arquivo que baixou?
<roberto_> sim
<CyL> roberto_: qual arquivo vc baixou?
<roberto_> ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64
<roberto_> não achei o mesmo no link
<CyL> roberto_: não seria ubuntu-12.04.2-dvd-amd64.iso?
<roberto_> não
<roberto_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS
<roberto_> achei ele ai
<CyL> roberto_: ok
<roberto_> pois bem , bateu
<roberto_> pois bem CyL , estou criando um boot novamente com essa outra versão pelo Universal USB Installer , logo farei a formatação , se tudo ocorrer bem venho deixar minhas considerações
<CyL> roberto_: ok, eu vou sair em breve, mas meu cliente permanece conectado, qualquer coisa leio depois
<roberto_> ok , muito obrigado e uma otima noite/manhã dependendo de onde você estiver xD
<roberto_> obrigado pelo suporte
<CyL> roberto_: disponha
<daniel80> E ai pessoal. Bom dia!
<PsychoBoB> Hi,.
<daniel80> Ow, agora tô manjando pra caramba de Ip-Tables...
<daniel80> http://imageshack.com/scaled/large/822/5g9e.jpg
<daniel80> Essa ai por exemplo é de Ipê Roxo
<daniel80> :)
<PsychoBoB> ok
<Fabio_Bs> po
<Fabio_Bs> alguem ai usa android?
<Fabio_Bs> depois q compra algum jogo naquele google play as proximas compras nao pede mais o numero do cartao?
<Fabio_Bs> so a senha da conta no google?
<ivanelson> Uma dica de ferramenta para laudo de Máquina, tipo o cpu-g?!?
<ivanelson> Mas que gere log ou relatório.
<hggdh> Fabio_Bs: se o cartão foi registrado no Google Wallet, correto
<Fabio_Bs> eh ja vi aqui
<Fabio_Bs> hggdh foda filho da minha irma
<Fabio_Bs> fez 600 reais em compra
<Fabio_Bs> kkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> Fabio_Bs: cuidado com a linguagem, por favor
<Fabio_Bs> ela foi olhar na fatura
<Fabio_Bs> ligou pro cartao eles disseram q foi tudo de app do google
<hggdh> heh
<Fabio_Bs> hggdh sera q tem como se livrar desse pagamento? afinal foi uma criança de 6 anos q saiu clikando
<hggdh> Fabio_Bs: no Brasil, não sei. Aqui, é só ligar para o cartão e explicar a situação
<JulioSaraiva> Pessoal, como faço para alterar terminal gráfico padrão do tty7 para o tty8 ou adiciona mais um no caso o tty8?
<JulioSaraiva> ????
<JulioSaraiva> Pessoal, como faço para alterar terminal gráfico padrão do tty7 para o tty8 ou adiciona mais um no caso o tty8?
<viniciuh> Boa tarde!
<viniciuh> Alguem pode me ajudar com um problema no apache2?
<Rubem> relate
<viniciuh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007253/
<viniciuh> aí o erro
<PsychoBoB> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<PsychoBoB> ali diz justamente seu erro
<PsychoBoB> você editou esse arquivo?
<PsychoBoB> ele não acha também esse cara
<PsychoBoB> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<viniciuh> sim
<viniciuh> mudei pq o phpmyadmin n tava abrindo
<viniciuh> PsychoBoB: vc tem a configuração padrão
<viniciuh> ?
<PsychoBoB> cada versão tem suas conf.
<PsychoBoB> tenta reinstalar?
<viniciuh> ja tentei
<viniciuh> vou remover o diretorio por completo
<viniciuh> e instalar novamente
<viniciuh> deu outro erro
<PsychoBoB> instalou via apt-get?
<viniciuh> sim
<JulioSaraiva> Pessoal, como faço para alterar terminal gráfico padrão do tty7 para o tty8 ou adiciona mais um no caso o tty8?
<viniciuh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007322/
<coder__> o que houve com os servidores brasileiros???
<coder__> estou fazendo uma instalação e trava na hora de buscar nos servidores
<coder__> br.archive
<coder__> security.ubuntu.com
<ISK> Boa tarde galera
<coder__> alguém sabe o que está acontecendo?
<ISK> coder__: ?
<coder__> Boa tarde
<coder__> ISK
<coder__> estou tendo problemas com servidores ubuntu br
<coder__> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/
<coder__> security.ubuntu.com
<coder__> sabe o que acontece?
<JulioSaraiva> Pessoal, como faço para alterar terminal gráfico padrão do tty7 para o tty8 ou adiciona mais um no caso o tty8?
<coder__> estou tentando instalar a versão 13 em um dos computadores do escritório
<coder__> e trava na hora de buscar informações nesses servidores
<coder__> percebi que o diretório ubuntu nesse link é infinito
<coder__> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<coder__> tem aguma coisa errada que está pauleando as instalações e atualizações
<hggdh> coder__: para referencia security.u.c não tem mirrors
<hggdh> coder__: qual (ou quais) o(s) erro(s)?
<coder__> ele diz
<coder__> Algo estranho aconteceu ao resolver 'br.archive.ubuntu.com:http'
<coder__> começa tipo
<coder__> 1 de 14
<hggdh> coder__: soa como problema de DNS
<coder__> e o 14 vai aumentando, até uns 150
<hggdh> coder__: estás usando proxies?
<coder__> será que é só aqui o problema.. humm
<coder__> não.. mas tenho um dns interno
<coder__> tenho que ver qual dns o dhcp está habilitando
<coder__> e na verdade
<coder__> pra configurar o DNS no ubuntu de umas versões pra cá, fico bem chato
<coder__> eu configurei um dns no meu ubuntu server, e em todos windows funcionam... justamente no meu ubuntu! tenho que fazer via /etc/hosts
<viniciuh> n to conseguindo instalar o apache2
<viniciuh> dei o seguinte comando: 'sudo apt-get install apache2'
<viniciuh> quando dei o 'whereis apache2' para saber os diretorios onde estaria ele
<viniciuh> n apareceu nada
<coder__> deu skip nas horas de erro com os hosts do ubuntu
<coder__> terminou a instalação
<zanin> Olá pessoal! Boa tarde a todos.
<coder__> o terminal pinga os endereços normalmente e o firefox não navega
<zanin> Alguém por ae testou o Samba4 como file server? Conseguiu?
<coder__> alguém pode ajudar?
<PsychoBoB> diz
<viniciuh> preciso de ajuda com o apache2
<viniciuh> como faço para remover todos os arquivos do apache2 e reintala-lo?
<hggdh> coder__: é DNS, então?
<zanin> Alguém ja teve exito em ingressar um Samba 4 no dominio e autenticar seus compartilhamentos?
<coder__> hggdh: não sei, meu modem está usando DNS da GVT
<coder__> 200.175.5.139 e 200.175.182.139
<coder__> até onde eu sei, parece normal
<coder__> hggdh: o que eu achei estranho é que não marquei a opção para buscar atualizações online e mesmo assim ele tentou acessar esses hosts
<coder__> se eu instalar o ubuntu offline, ele não tem os pacotes pt_BR ?!
<coder__> hggdh: era dns, aqui alguém que passou pelo mesmo que eu
<coder__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/310665/problems-with-apt-get-update-11-system-error-and-github
<zanin> coder__: varias vezes.. hehehe
<hggdh> coder__: se a instalação for offline, os pacotes de i18n não estarão disponíveis
<zanin> coder__: usa o 4.4.4.4
<daniel80> caramba. pluguei a placa wi-fi no Ubuntu e nada.... Por onde começo?
<daniel80> tentei o dmesg pra ver se pelo menos ele tinha achado alguma coisa e nada
<daniel80> A placa funciona em outro pc e funcionava aqui antes de colocar o Ubuntu
<daniel80> ifconfig não aparece nada de wlan0 e pelo jeito o ubuntu não reconheceu a placa
<daniel80> :(
<coder__> zanin: sim, coloquei o 8.8.8.8 que também é do google
<coder__> hggdh: sim, mas já estou resolvendo isso ;)
<coder__> não tinha como eu configurar o dns do google no meio da instalação, e pra funcionar só se eu alterasse o dns do modem pro google
<coder__> afetaria outras pessoas que estão trabalhando aqui agora
<coder__> hggdh: qual cliente vc usa pra irc?
<coder__> qual o melhor pra ubuntu na sua opinião
<hggdh> coder__: weechat (http://weechat.org)
<hggdh> coder__: é uma questão de gosto. Eu prefiro weechat, outros o IRCC, etc, etc
<hggdh> para mim, o weechat é bom (como o ircc seria) por que é command-line
<coder__> qual o site do IRCC ?
<hggdh> coder__: desculpe-me, que queria dizer irssi (http://www.irssi.org/), mas estava/estou com IRCC na mente (IRC Council, o conselho de IRC do Ubuntu)
<coder__> hummm
<coder__> roda no terminal??
<coder__> eita, po, bacana..
<coder__> cara... vo nessa, tenho que ir pra facool ainda
<coder__> volto por aí, abraço!
<daniel80> Consegui instalar a placa Wi-fi  mas não consigo configurar o Hot-spot. Nos tutoriais é simples mas na prática não é bem assim
<daniel80> Agora resolvi fazer um teste e aconteceu algo estranho
<daniel80> Meu celular androip tem uma aplicação que o torna um roteador Wi-fi e compartilha a internet do Celular para o PC
<daniel80> Configurei e está funcionando
<daniel80> Agora estou conectado usado o MODEM e a Internet do CELULAR
<daniel80> Duas internets em 1 PC... isso é possível?
<daniel80> Ele vai dividir a banda?
<daniel80> Como funciona isso?
<daniel80> Tenho um dúvida com relação a configuração do Ubuntu como HOTSPOT wi-fi
<daniel80> A principio verifiquei uns 10 tópicos similares a este mas não consegui fazer outros dispositivos encontrarem a rede wi-fi.
<daniel80> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/dica-transforme-o-seu-ubuntu-num-access-point-wireless/
<daniel80> Fiz um teste Habilitando o meu Celular como Router Wi-fi e o PC conectou nele
<daniel80> Ou seja, a placa está funcionando.
<daniel80> Com um pequeno detalhe, no link que eu mencionei, na parte onde ele configura a seguranção WPA, na minha máquina só está disponível WEP mas até ai acho que não seria um impecílio
<rafaelsoaresbr> Boa noite
<paladinn> boa noite rafaelsoaresbr
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-21
<evilmarshmallow> Opa e ai galerinha
<evilmarshmallow> É normal que meu pangolin tenha esse Kernel:
<evilmarshmallow> linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<evilmarshmallow> ???
<CyL> !enter | evilmarshmallow
<ubotu-br> evilmarshmallow: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<evilmarshmallow> 9 anos de IRC e num tem vergonha de ficar dando comandinho chato pro bot do canal CyL?
<evilmarshmallow> Fala sério...
<CyL> evilmarshmallow: eu gostaria que vc tentasse manter o respeito dessa vez, por favor
<CyL> evilmarshmallow: e 9 anos só de freenode, de IRC são cerca de 20
<evilmarshmallow> Entao COLABORA!  Se ñ souber reponder ñ perca tempo postando conteúdo irrelevante! Poste algo produtivo ou pelo menos tenha uma vida normal...., IRC ñ da dinheiro
<evilmarshmallow> =)
<evilmarshmallow> Sem ofender é claro.
<CyL> evilmarshmallow: o meu trabalhoáqui é voluntario, dinheiro eu ganho com outras atividades
<CyL> evilmarshmallow: vc colabora, eu colaboro
<evilmarshmallow> É normal que meu pangolin tenha esse Kernel: linux-image-generic-lts-quantal?
<CyL> evilmarshmallow: sim
<evilmarshmallow> pq?
<evilmarshmallow> Eu instalei o 12.04 ñ o 12.10
<CyL> evilmarshmallow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#LTS_Hardware_Enablement_Stack
<CyL> !obrigado | evilmarshmallow
<ubotu-br> evilmarshmallow: As pessoas daqui são voluntários que dedicam parte do seu tempo para lhe ajudar. Retribuir com grosseria e impaciência a quem lhe ajuda não é apropriado e nem educado. Entenda que às vezes as respostas não estão imediatamente disponíveis. Lembre-se de sempre agradecer quem te ajudou ou se esforçou em tentar.
<evilmarshmallow> Obrigado pelo link CyL, ainda eu ache tudo isso um saco eu sei que vc entende já que a 15 anos atras as redes IRC ñ eram assim, as pessoas eram mais dinamicas, extrovertidas e TINHAM contéudo... Hoje os cocozinhos que administram se acham os picas das galaxias no Linux (linux ñ no IRC) porque as vezes nem sabem nada só dao copy paste... Mas beleza, o link que vc me mandou esclareceu minha dúvida completamente. Mais uma vez obrigado.
<tgbprog> Boa noite
<CyL> tgbprog: boa noite
<tgbprog> alguem usa inkscape ?
<davi> ola pessoal sou iniciante no linux queria tira uma duvida do firewall ufw pois eu queria saber se e nessesario por regras ou pode usar so colocando ele on ?
<Guest34770> Olá, acabei de baixa o ubuntu e não sei como instalá-lo. Alguém pode me dar uma força?
<clayson> bom dia!
<sunderhus> bom dia
<clayson> goog morning!
<gbs> good morning ;)
<sunderhus> sou novato no ubuntu
<pdro> Olá ! CLayson !
<pdro> Olá ! sunderhus !
<pdro> clayson
<sunderhus> e estou tendo dificuldade para acessar as patições ntfs
<clayson> when trying to install ubuntu 12:04 on a virtual machine, the following error appears: my CPU is not appropriate. what should I do?
<sunderhus> meu pc está em dual-boot com xubuntu e win8
<pdro> I don't speak english . Well , more or less .
<pdro> Qual é as definições do teu pc sunderhus ?
<clayson> ok can to portugues.
<sunderhus> dual-core 2.0 com 2gb de ram
<pdro> sunderhus então dá para pôres o ubuntu 13.04 .
<sunderhus> fica lento com o ubuntu
<sunderhus> aqui msm me recomendaram o xubuntu
<sunderhus> logo q instalei acessava normalmente
<sunderhus> depois que atualizei o sistema parou de funfar
<pdro> Ahmm !
<pdro> Estou a ver ,
<pdro> .
<sunderhus> ok
<CyL> clayson: this is a portugues ubuntu support channel. to support in english please got o #ubuntu
<CyL> *portuguese
<pdro> É que eu tinha posto o xubuntu no meu pc e também travava e pus o ubuntu 13.04 e já funcionava normal .
<CyL> sunderhus: se é novato, deveria usar a versão 12.04, a 13.04 é versão de testes
<sunderhus> sei
<clayson> ok...por favor , eh qnd tento instalar o ubuntu 12.04 em uma maquina virtual... aparece o seguinte erro: por favor use um kernel apropriado para sua CPU
<CyL> !detalhes | sunderhus
<ubotu-br> sunderhus: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<clayson> como posso resolver esse problema?
<CyL> clayson: por acaso vc não está tentando instalar uma versão 64 bits num processadot 32 bits?
<clayson> bem meu sistema eh windows 7...de 64 bits
<clayson> e a versão do ubuntu que quero instalar tbm 64bits.
<CyL> clayson: e a máquina virtual é 32 bits ou 64 bits?
<clayson> bem isso eu nao sei.!como faço pra saber?
<CyL> clayson: depende da suíte de virtualizaçao, qual é?
<sunderhus> estou tendo problemas para acessar as partições ntfs, estou usando a versão 12.04. Quando tento acessar as partições da erro (falhou ao montar "volume"), mas eu esperava apenas clicar e acessar!
<CyL> sunderhus: sabe usar o terminal?
<sunderhus> assim tá filé
<clayson> não!
<clayson> rs
<CyL> sunderhus: bom, ainda não incluiu a mensagem de erro, mas já é melhor do que antes
<CyL> clayson: a mensagem sobre o terminal não foi para você
<sunderhus> sei  abri-lo mas n estou familiarizado com os comandos
<CyL> sunderhus: ok, eu oriento. sabe usar um pastebin?
<sunderhus> n
<CyL> !pastebin | sunderhus
<ubotu-br> sunderhus: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> sunderhus: veja o link que o ubotu-br indicou. quando tiver entendido como suar, me chame de novo, ok?
<CyL> clayson: qual software e virtualização vc está usando?
<CyL> *de
<clayson> virtual box
<sunderhus> http://imagebin.org/268289
<sunderhus> cyl: acho q é isso
<CyL> clayson: ao abrir o vbox, e selecionar a vm em questão, o que aparece com "sistema Operacional" na guia geral?
<sunderhus> estou certo?
<CyL> sunderhus: acho que não, é para usar o http://paste.ubuntu.com para postar os resultados do comando que eu ainda nem indiquei qual é
<clayson> nome:ubuntu
<clayson> sistema operacioanl ubuntu
<CyL> clayson: então está errado, deveria ser 'Ubuntu (64 bits', sugiro recriar a vm e tentar de novo
<CyL> sunderhus: de qualquer forma, a mensagem de erro já indicou a causa do problema
<clayson> ok vou tentar volto depois pra dar noticias..muito obrigado.
<CyL> clayson: disponha
<CyL> sunderhus: vc tem um windows instalado nesse mesmo hd, correto?
<sunderhus> sim
<CyL> sunderhus: Então, ou você hibernou o mesmo, ou não o desligou da forma correta, entre no windows e o desligue da forma correta
<sunderhus> blz
<clayson> CyL: resolvi o problema instalando o ubuntu 32bits...porem gostaria de instalar algumas verso~es 64bits...  tenho que mudar a maquina virtual para isso?
<CyL> clayson: acredito que sim
<CyL> !pvt | SuBmUnDo
<ubotu-br> SuBmUnDo: Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<CyL> SuBmUnDo: E respondedo à sua pergunta, a Amazon oferece VPS'es no Brasil
<washington> olá, bom dia
<washington> estou com o ubuntu 11.10, gostaria de saber se posso baixar e instalar o ubuntu 13.04 desktop?
<washington> estou com o ubuntu 11.10, gostaria de saber se posso baixar e instalar o ubuntu 13.04 desktop?
<andretyn> Bom dia
<CyL> andretyn: Bom dia
<andretyn> CyL, o/
<CyL> Thales: Vc fala do Brasil?
<Thales> CyL, Sim, por que?
<CyL> Thales: Como é, eu gostaria de saber qual o seu provedor, que já suporta IPv6.
<Thales> CyL, Meu provedor não suporta IPv6 nativamente ainda.
<Thales> CyL, Estou a usar IPv6 através de tunneling.
<Thales> CyL, A SiixS, por exemplo, tem um PoP dela no BR.
<Bia> Bom dia, consigo alguma versão do linux em CD? alguma distribuição gratuita?
<Creto> isso já funciona no Brasil? (ipv6)
<CyL> Thales: Bom, e o endereço que vc esá usando, vc mesmo alocou, ou usa o do provedor?
<CyL> Bia: COnsegue baixar da internet gratuitamente
<Creto> Bia todas as versões do Linux são gratuitas corrija-me se estiver errado
<CyL> Creto: A alguns anos já, mas os provedores estão atrasando a entrega da funcionalidade
<Thales> CyL, O que você refere como 'alocar'?
<CyL> Thales: Requisição de um bloco junto à autoridade de números
<Creto> hum grato CyL
<Bia> sou professora, e lembro q antigamente enviavam pelo correio
<Bia> só uma curiosidade mesmo
<Thales> CyL, Nops, não requisitei.
<Creto> hoje não mais Bia  era o shipit
<Bia> entendi, agradeço
<CyL> Bia: Não mais, agora vc mesma pode baixar e queimar o seu CD, ou usando um pendrive, jpa que o custo e a tecnologia para isso não são mais dificultadores do processo.
<Thales> Bia, és professora?
<Creto> por nada mas a comunidade também manda pelo correio é só entrar em um forum e perguntar quem poderia te mandar uma midia B
<Thales> Creto, CyL para aprender mais sobre IPv6 (e sua situação no Brasil), recomendo a seguinte página: www.ipv6.br
<CyL> Thales: Obrigado pela dica, mas eu conheço, já participei de treinamentos com o pessoal do nic.br
<Creto> Obrigado Thales
<CyL> Thales: De qualquer forma, obrigado pela intenção.
<Creto> Desculpa a pergunta: você não é Brasileiro Thales ?
<Thales> Creto, Sim, sou. Por que?
<Creto> hehe pensei por conte de: Estou a usar IPv6 através de tunneling.. entendeu? "Estou a usar..."
<Thales> É bem verdade que já me confundiram com italiano, mas sou brasileiro sim :P
<Creto> Thales, é que também conheço outro Thales que sempre converso no gtalk o http://talesam.org/
<Thales> ok
<Guest88799> Boa tarde, entrei no site oficial do ubunto e na pagina inicial tem a opção de fazer o download do iso
<Guest88799> mas quando fui fazer o mesmo deu erro,
<Guest88799> gostaria de informar esse problema que esta tendo
<Guest88799> ubuntu*
<novato> ola a todos
<CyL> novato: Olá
<pcsgoncalves> taí, seria um bom nick pra mim, novato!
<pcsgoncalves> to engatinhando por esta praia...
<novato> é nada pcs ^^
<novato> podem me ajudar? como faz para conectar a um outro servidor aqui? join servidor ? certo ?
<pcsgoncalves> se cometer alguma "gafe" peço aos colegas que me corrijam
<hggdh> novato: servidor, ou canal?
<pcsgoncalves> cara, to começando agora mas entendi que o "join" é para entrar num canal...
<novato_> perdao, meu navegador deu problema .. ah esse rwindows..
<novato_> hggdh : perdao, canal msm
<pcsgoncalves> heheh....desse mal eu não sofro...
<hggdh> novato_: /join #canal
<novato_> isso msm, estava com duvida se colocava o ponto na frente kkkk
<pcsgoncalves> Linux user desde 1999, curioso...mas nunca me aventurei pelo irc.....
<novato_> hm pcs, interessante, eu uso linux um pouco ha cerca de 4 meses
<pcsgoncalves> sou do tempo do Conectiva! rs
<pcsgoncalves> não uso como profissional, começou apenas como curiosidade....
<pcsgoncalves> mas hoje, em casa, só uso linux
<pcsgoncalves> Gentoo no desktop e no notebook...usei Ubuntu bastante tempo
<pcsgoncalves> infelizmente no serviço tenho que me virar com o Win7
<artur> boa tarde! como aumentar a zram?
<novato_> ah ta, era do tempo do conectiva, maneiro, nem sei oq é :/
<novato_> CyL : mano, voce falou que é da area de suporte ao usuario, pode me ajudar ?
<CyL> novato_: Eu não sou da área de suporte ao usuário. Eu presto suporte no #ubuntu-br como trabalho voluntario. Qual o seuy problema?
<pcsgoncalves> aê novato, conectiva era uma distribuiçao brasileira...
<novato_> CyL : isso mesmo. Dei uma olhada na página de como participar da comunidade ubuntu, e fala de gerar uma tal de chave. Certo, gerei ela. Dai tem falando para upar em um key server. Quando vou fazer isso, diz que a chave nao é valid..
<novato_> algo do tipo.
<novato_> P.S. : Eu criei essa chave em uma maquina virtual. Nao tinha outra opcao no momento.
<CyL> novato_: onde a chave é gerada não importa muito. Sabe usar um pastebin?
<novato_> Sim.
<novato_> Oque faço com ele ?
<CyL> novato_: Então faça um pastebin do erro por favor
<novato_> Certo. Mas agora estou longe do meu ubuntu.
<CyL> novato_: Sem a mensagem de erro é difícil saber o que houve de errado.
<novato_> Verdade. Lembro que falava que a chave era inválida. Mas como era realmente, é complicado lembrar.
<CyL> novato_: De uma maneira geral, esse é o procedimento: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<novato_> Só faltei isso acho para poder ingressar por inteiro.
<novato_> Sim, o passo que deu o problema foi para enviar a chave para o key server. Assim que chegar em casa eu tento novamente.
<artur> se eu aumentar o tamanho do swap ja aumenta do zram?
<novato_> Eu vi o projeto ali. Poderia ajudar para a confecção dos videos.
<novato_> Sempre fiz tutoriais em video.
<CyL> novato_: De qualquer forma, o link que passei contém as instruções passo a passo
<novato_> Sim. Vou tentar mais uma vez a noite, caso consiga, tudo certo. Se nao der certo ainda, vou ver se entro em contato com o pessoal de documentacao para ajuda-los via outras midias.
<CyL> novato_: De uma forma ou de outra acho que você deve assinar o código de conduta para contribuir com o time de documentação. De qualquer forma, o contato com eles independe de você ter ou não assinado o mesmo.
<novato_> Ah ta, certo. Eu nao cheguei a ler muito, mas qual seria o principal objetivo de assinar o codigo de conduta?
<novato_> respeito ?
<CyL> novato_: A assinatura do código de conduta é a sua promessa de que vai atender ao que está preconizado no mesmo.
<novato_> Ah tá. Entendo. E mesmo sem ser membro ativo digamos, é importante a ssinatura do mesmo ?
<pcsgoncalves> CyL, vc que é um usuário ativo, neste canal discute-se apenas ubuntu ou também linux de uma forma em geral?
<CyL> novato_: Se quiser fazer parte dos times, precisa assinar. Se quiser apenas ser membro da comunidade (como está sendo agora), não é necessário assinar.
<novato_> Hm .. entendo. Quero ser mais ativo, participar dos times e projetos que possa contribuir. Entao, la vou eu. Mas para assinar precisa da tal da chave neh?
<CyL> pcsgoncalves: O tópico do canal é especificamente sobre o Ubuntu. Entretanto outros assuntos são tolerados, desde que não incitem discussões acalouradas, e nem prejudiquem as conversas dos outros usuários.
<CyL> novato_: Sim.
<novato_> Aqui tem meios de moderação ?
<CyL> novato_: Vc diz o IRC?
<novato_> Isso.
<CyL> novato_: Sim, mas pq da pergunta?
<novato_> Apenas curiosidade!
<hggdh> shalom03
<CyL> hggdh: fail
<novato_> ??
<hggdh> CyL: eu ja estou a ficar cansado disto ...
<CyL> hggdh: Faz parte ;-P
<hggdh> vou comecar a mudar o nome do programa, de forma a, pelo menos, escrever coisas diferentes aqui
<CyL> hggdh: Pense por outro lado, poderia ser um comando errado no tmux errado :)
<hggdh> CyL: bem, tem isto. E estou, realmente, sob o tmux...
<hggdh> e era a sessao errada (eh claro)
<CyL> hggdh: Heh, talvez usar um split ajude
<CyL> hggdh: Já que vc precisaexplicitamente mudar para a pane correta
<novato_> Que mau pergunte, doque estao falando?
<hggdh> CyL: ou selecionar a janela correta -- isto de ter dois tmux rodando, em dois sistemas diferentes (e dois monitores distintos) atrapalha
<CyL> novato_: Do pequeno lapso que o hggdh cometeu
<hggdh> novato_: estava tentando rodar um programa em outro local (outro terminal), e nao seleccionei o painel correctamente
<CyL> hggdh: Já tentou um tmux dentro do outro? É espetacular, menos quando o interno tenta se anexar na janela do externo, aí é uma hecatombe
<novato_> Ah, nao entendi muito mas vi que nao estao me xingando ^^  kkkk
<hggdh> CyL: ja fiz isto... e perdi-me, completamente. Pelo menos o byobu tenta te proteger, e pergunta se realmente queremos fazer isto
<hggdh> (a minha solucao foi de killall tmux)
<CyL> hggdh: Na verdade esse comportamento é do tmux quando percebe que as duas sessões estão dentro do mesmo terminal virtual
<hggdh> CyL: ah, entao eu ainda estava sob o screen
<hggdh> e foi killall screen :-)
<CyL> hggdh: Melhor do que esperar um resource starvation
<hggdh> :-)
<CyL> hggdh: Uma maneira interessante de implementar um fork bomb, heh
<hggdh> CyL: eh mesmo... uns trinta tmux, um sob o outro, e alguns indo a sistemas diferentes
<hggdh> e, dos sistemas diferentes, sessoes de volta, via tmux
<novato_> Pessoal, tenho que sair aki para fazer umas pesquisas, ate mais
<guest_____> uma dúvida... tenho um notebook com arquitetura de 64 bits e processador  intel... qdo fui baixar a versão do ubuntu de 64 mostrou uma iso com final amd64... isso interfere em alguma coisa??
<CyL> guest_____: Está correto
<pcsgoncalves> who
<rick_santos> ola
<CyL> rick_santos: Olá
<rick_santos> i from brazil?
<rick_santos> from brasil?
<CyL> rick_santos: A língua do canal é português
<rick_santos> ok
<rick_santos> ooi
<rick_santos> help help help
<CyL> !detalhes | rick_santos
<ubotu-br> rick_santos: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<rick_santos> Estou tendo problemas com travametos  estou usando o Ubuntu versão 13 ele trava  Quando eu tento eu abro o monitor do sistema e a central de programas!
<rick_santos> help Estou tendo problemas com travametos  estou usando o Ubuntu versão 13 ele trava  Quando eu tento eu abro o monitor do sistema e a central de programas!
<CyL> rick_santos: Consegue abrir um terminal?
<rick_santos> sim ele geralmente so trava quando tento abri esses dois programas
<CyL> rick_santos: Quais programas?
<rick_santos> monitor do sistema e central de programas
<CyL> rick_santos: O ubuntu 13 é considerado como versão de teste, recomendo utilizar a 12.04
<rick_santos> ainda esta ma versão beta??
<rick_santos> na
<CyL> rick_santos: Beta é diferente de teste
<CyL> rick_santos: É a versão final, mas não é a estável
<rick_santos> entendir e que sol novo no ubuntu, venho migrando do windows 8
<rick_santos> sou
<evilmarshmallow> rodr1go, vc é vivo ainda cara? Beleza, como vai vc o que foi do seu projeto??? Podemos conversar em OFF??
<pcsgoncalves> quit
<rogerio> pessoal boa noite instalei o "wiithon" programa de gerenciamento de roms de wii e ele não abre da o seguinte erro "TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'transactional" alguém pode me dar uma luz (por favor).
<CyL> rogerio: instalou de que forma?
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-22
<evilmarshmallow> Vai tarde!
<CyL_> evilmarshmallow: Perdu uma excelente oportunidade de ficar calado.
<CyL_> *perdeu
<CyL_> evil_marsh_AFK: :)
<CyL_> evil_marsh_AFK: Sem ofensas, é claro
<evil_marsh_AFK> Don't worry. I'm in.
<CyL_> evil_marsh_AFK: Eu sei :)
<evil_marsh_AFK> No seu quit: * CyL has quit (Quit: Hc svnt dracones!) escrevi: evilmarshmallow> Vai tarde!
<evil_marsh_AFK> Mais foi de brincadeirinha, vc sabe né.
<CyL_> evil_marsh_AFK: Claro, afinal de cnta vc nem tem se dirigido de maneira desrespeitosa a mim por três dias seguidos né?
<evil_marsh_AFK> Así es amigo, empiezas a caerme bien.
<evil_marsh_AFK> Y si entiendo tu punto de vista, así es la vida.
<evil_marsh_AFK> Hay que saber respetar a los demas.
<CyL_> evil_marsh_AFK: Por favor, em português, para ajuda em espanhol #ubuntu-es
<evil_marsh_AFK> Isn't it?
<CyL_> evil_marsh_AFK: Se quiser algo do méximo especificamente, ubuntu-mx
<CyL_> *México
<evil_marsh_AFK> Eh, hoje entrei sem proxy, aproveita.
<evil_marsh_AFK> =)
<tuxmint-mg> AQ NW TGT US
<evil_marsh_AFK> Or english, if you prefer...
<CyL_> evil_marsh_AFK: Por favor, em português
<hggdh> evil_marsh_AFK: respeite as regras do canal, por favor
<evilmarshmallow> CyL_, achei seu brother perdido.
<evilmarshmallow> =P
<hggdh> ...
<evilmarshmallow> Repeitado hggdh , pode ficar tranquilo.
<hggdh> evilmarshmallow: só um aviso -- mais uma, qualquer que seja, e serei forçado a agir como um moderador
<hggdh> evilmarshmallow: na verdade, já deu. Acabo de ler tuas entradas no backlog. Adeus
<evilmarshmallow> Já ta cocando os dedinhos ai rapaz, vai lá eja feliz da KICK que vc que dar
<evilmarshmallow> E enfia o canal no cu
<evilmarshmallow> =P
<hggdh> duh
<CyL> tuxmint-mg: o que quis dizer com a frase acima?
<tuxmint-mg> <CyL> esse é o X da questão!!!!
<CyL> tuxmint-mg: lol
<tuxmint-mg> huhuhuhuhuaaauuu!!!!!!!
<CyL> tuxmint-mg: ok, só pensei que precisasse de ajuda
<tuxmint-mg> CyL  isso é para os safados da NSA  tentar devendar
<avmarsh> Muahahahahahahah
<avmarsh> e ae philipballew, blz? bem vindo
 * Wise_RJ ola
 * Wise_RJ sou novo aqui
<novato> Ola, tambem.
<ifer> boa oite
<Wise_RJ> $msg Boa noite pessoal
<Wise_RJ> Alguém aqui já instalou a nova versão do Ubuntu?
<CyL> Wise_RJ: a sua mensagens já estão aparecendo
<ifer> onde que eu acho a iso?
<ifer> queria instalar
<Wise_RJ> não entendi cyl
<CyL> !iso | ifer
<ubotu-br> ifer: Para montar uma imagem ISO, execute "sudo mount -o loop <arquivo ISO> <ponto de montagem>" | Uma lista de ferramentas de conversão de imagems de CD/DVD está em  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion | Sempre verifique o !MD5 antes de usar a imagem
<CyL> hmm
<CyL> ifer: www.ubuntu-br.org
<Wise_RJ> Estou instalando já aqui
<Wise_RJ> Baixei do site http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<ifer> vou sair aqui, boa noite. Vou instalar no note que estou usando.
<Wise_RJ> ola
<Wise_RJ> alguém aqui ainda?
<CyL> Wise_RJ: Sim
<Wise_RJ> existe alguma sala brasileira tipo bate papo normal?
<CyL> Wise_RJ: Vc pode tentar o #ubuntu-br-offtopic para assuntos não diretamente relacionados ao suporte técnico do ubuntu
<Wise_RJ> como o nome do servidor aqui pra mim achar no XChat?
<Wise_RJ> no Xchat
<CyL> Wise_RJ: ?
<CyL> Wise_RJ: Não entendi
<Wise_RJ> DEsculpe aqui esta em ingles
<Wise_RJ> como entro aqui pelo Xchat?
<Wise_BR> Boa noite alguém aqui?
<CyL> Wise_BR: ?
<Wise_BR> ola
<Wise_BR> estou aprendendo a usar os comandos aqui
<CyL> Wise_BR: é melhor testar em outro canal
<tgbprog> Pessoal! Alguem ta tendo problemas com flash
<tgbprog> videos não carregam
<tgbprog> http://obutecodanet.ig.com.br/index.php/2013/08/20/dramatico-resgate-de-garota-que-tentava-suicidar-se/
<tgbprog> tipo nesse link, esse video simplesmente não abre pra mim
<tfrHOME3> oi
<tfrHOME3> que navegador vc usa=
<tfrHOME3> ?
<tgbprog> chromium
<tgbprog> tfrHOME3, ?
<Wise_BR> ola
<Wise_BR> Como faço para me inscrever aqui no canal?
<MarconM> xGrind:
<MarconM> ta ae
<MarconM> \o
<xGrind> MarconM, o/
<MarconM> xGrind: ja teve problema de pc desligando no boot
<MarconM> do nada ele desliga
<xGrind> MarconM, acho que ja. mas faz tempo
<xGrind> pq?
<MarconM> eu to com pc aqui
<MarconM> ele tava de boa
<MarconM> os cara trouxeram para min formatar
<MarconM> fui ligar ele agora
<MarconM> ele desliga do nada
<MarconM> ja limpei memoria
<MarconM> troquei a pasta do processador
<MarconM> tirei HD e driver de CD
<MarconM> e mostro assim ... desliga
<MarconM> mesmo*
<xGrind> MarconM, caiu a net aki
<optimusprimem> MarconM, o/
<MarconM> optimusprimem:
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> xGrind:
<MarconM> optimusprimem: mecher com pc velho é so para dar dor de cabeça
<RehGuedes> oi bom dia
<Rubem> bom dia
<CyL> Rubem: Bom dia
<novato> Bomn dia!
<CyL> novato: Bom dia
<novato> Como vai voce ?
<CyL> novato: Vou bem, obrigado. Alguma dúvida?
<novato> Mals, sai sem querer..
<Richter> Galera, alguem sabe de alguma maneira de identificar módulos que estão sendo realmente usados pelo apache?
<Richter> para poder desabilitar módulos inúteis?
<novato> CyL : Tenho sim, depois de criar conta launchpad, wibi ubuntu br, soliciatar membro no time desejado, faço mais oque ?
<CyL> novato: ?
<CyL> novato: Não sei. Aguardar?
<novato> Alguma tarefa a mais
<novato> ?
<CyL> novato: eu não sou do time de documentação.
<CyL> novato: Tarefa a mais para que?
<novato> Não sei, vi algo referentes a paginas pessoais de contato, é realmente necessario ?
<CyL> novato: Eu não sei, como dito, eu não sou do time de documentação.
<novato> Entendo!
<novato> Entao, seria uma boa montar uma pagina pessoal sobre mim ?
<novato> Ou espero um tempo ?
<hggdh> novato: sinta-se a vontade :-)
<novato> Ok! :P
<marcus__> alguém pode ajudar um noob no ubuntu?? problemas na instalação
<PsychoBoB> diga
<CyL> !pergunta | marcus__
<marcus__> seguinte, baixei o 13.04 e instalei no pen drive usando o UNetbootin
<ubotu-br> marcus__: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<marcus__> ele abre o live ubuntu, funciona de boa
<marcus__> instala também numa boa, porém depois de reiniciar ele para numa tela roxa
<marcus__> se digitar ctrl + alt + del, ele reinicia
<marcus__> entra na tela de opções para iniciar o SO (só tem o ubuntu instalado e ainda sim entra nessa tela, tem como tirar?), e depois de escolher ubuntu
<marcus__> entra numa tela preta
<marcus__> carrega umas informações com um erro
<CyL> !detalhes | marcus__
<ubotu-br> marcus__: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<marcus__> ok
<marcus__> instalação pelo pen drive faz com sucesso, inclusive uso o live ubuntu numa boa, após finalizar a instalação ele pede para reiniciar, reinicia e ao invés de iniciar com o SO, ele trava numa tela roxa
<marcus__> ubuntu 13.04
<CyL> marcus__: A parte que vc já digitou, não há necessidade de digitar novamente, mas forneça os detalhes relevantes. Qual a mensagem de erro? Exatamente em que momento ele trava? Etc.
<marcus__> então...quando reinicio e ele da a opção do sistema, quando seleciono ubuntu, ele abre a mensagem de erro num console (numa tela preta) "gave up waiting for root device"
<CyL> marcus__: Não há mais nada escrito além disso?
<marcus__> sim, tem mais informações, ele tenta encontrar um caminho mas não estou lembrado de exatamente qual..aparece algo do tipo "caminho raiz não existe"
<marcus__> e libera acesso ao console para digitar
<Creto> logue como root nessa tela preta e verique o diretório "/"
<CyL> Creto: Acredito que a 'tela preta' é o shel do initram, ele não vai conseguir logar
<CyL> *shell
<Creto> uai como não?
<CyL> marcus__: É importante saber exatamente qual a mensagem de erro
<CyL> Creto: No shell do initrd nenhum sistema de arquivos foi montado ainda
<CyL> Creto: O sistema simplesmente não tem acesso às informações de autenticação
<Creto> tá mas irei simplificar as coisas
<Creto> livedvd e recupere o Grub
<marcus__> vou ver exatamente a mensagem
<CyL> Creto: E se o problema não for o grub?
<marcus__> por algumas vezes consegui iniciar, e passar desta tela preta, porém se reinicio sempre para nela novamente
<Creto> CyL, será? Mas se não for no livedvd ele terá mais posi]sibilidades de ferramentas e recuperação
<CyL> Creto: Não há como saber o que houve até saber exatamente qual o erro.
<Creto> CyL,
<Creto> o marcus disse: "<marcus__> instalação pelo pen drive faz com sucesso, inclusive uso o live ubuntu numa boa, após finalizar a instalação ele pede para reiniciar, reinicia e ao invés de iniciar com o SO, ele trava numa tela roxa"
<Creto> na instalação usar "argumentos" instalei uns ubuntus aqui em maquinas de clientes que davam ese mesmo cracra
<Creto> argumento que provavelmente irá dar finalização a esse cracra é usar o "nomodeset"
<marcus__> foi mal a demora...vou mandar tudo de uma vez mas é meio grande
<PsychoBoB> e ae? muito papo e nada?
<Creto> mascus__ use o pastebin
<marcus__> Gave up waiting for root davice. Common problems: - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) - cheek rootdelay= (didthe system wait long enougth?) -check root= (did the system wait for the wait for the right device?) - Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; Is /dev)
<marcus__> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/1ce4ff0b-0cfb-4931-8b5f-74c21a32feld does not exist
<marcus__> "BusyBox v1.20.2 (ubuntu 1:1.20.0-Bubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in shell commands.
<marcus__> pastebin?
<Creto> marcus__, acompanhe esse tópico aqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=68573.0
<marcus__> obrigado
<rogerio> pessoal eu quero criar icones de um programa portatil  do windows pelo wine, como eu consigo descobrir o comando  (para abrir o programa no wine
<rogerio> )
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<deusr> Olá, tem alguém aqui do RJ que formata máquina? minha prima ta precisando com urgente.. pode colocar dual com ubuntu
<chouga> deusr-> Em que lugar do Rio de Janeiro tu moras?
<deusr> chouga, nao sou, é minha prima, vou ver com ela..,
<deusr> chouga, mas ela pode ir aonde vc ta, é um ultrabook samsung series 5
<deusr> eu sou primo dela e mexo com isso a anos, mas moro em outra cidade
<deusr> chouga, ela mora no flamengo
<novato> Boa tarde a todos !
<chouga> novato-> Boa tarde!
<novato> :D como estas chouga ?
<chouga> novato-> Comigo está tudo bem...
<chouga> novato-> Tirando o que é ruim, o resto está bom.
<chouga> novato-> =)
<novato> Oq seria esse ruim ?
<chouga> novato-> Brincando, eu sempre "digo" isso.
<novato> ah t a .. kkkk  imagino ^^
<novato> *ta
<chouga> novato-> Foi uma redundância proposital...
<novato> imagino :D  modo de falar legal..
<novato_> alguem tem o contato do chouga ?
<PsychoBoB> novato_ ele geralmente aparece por aqui
<novato_> certo ..  vlw psycho
<ironraptor> Boa tarde
<ironraptor> Alguém tem informação sobre qual o requisito mínimo pra se instalar essa última versão do Ubuntu?
<VGdS> Boa tarde
<VGdS> Alguém poderia me informar se o ubuntu 13.04 roda num pc com processador pentium 4?
<Daekdroom> VGdS, a princípio sim.
<Daekdroom> Se você for baixar a ISO x64, tenha certeza de que seu processador Pentium 4 tem EMT64 (nem todos têm)
<brizola> não consigo instalar nenhum programa
<evertonvargas> instalei a nova versao
<evertonvargas> porem ta ingles e nao conseguir trocar
<evertonvargas> para portugues
<VGdS> Desculpe-me a ignorância, mas o que é EMT64 e onde verifico tal informação?
<Daekdroom> VGdS, é o nome comercial das instruções 64-bits da Intel.
<Roberto> galera , alguem sabe me dizer o porque de quando estou inicializando o boot do 12.04 meu monitor desliga?
<hggdh> Roberto: uma chance -- se ja usavas este sistema -- e que o refresh rate do monitor esta' errado
<Roberto> estou usando o Ruindows 7 :c
<Roberto> estou tendo muita dificuldade de instalar o ubuntu no computador , o 13.04 não sai da tela de preparação de instalação , o 12.04 desliga o monitor XD , vou tentar novamente agora , talvez seja algum arquivo corrompido...
<BrunoPT> esta aqui algum admin do ubuntuforum-br.org ?
<everton> boa noite
<BrunoPT> boa noite
<ebm> boa noite
<BrunoPT> boas
<BrunoPT> alguem pode fazer chegar esta imagem aos administradores do ubuntuforum-br.org http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22461683/ubuntuforumbug.png
<BrunoPT> ?
<ebm> poxa meu velho, eu não posso
<hggdh> BrunoPT: assim que chegar em casa eu verei, e passarei a frente
<BrunoPT> hggdh : Obrigado :)
<ebm> galera, alguem conhece alguma forma de movimentar o icone da lixeira? eu gostaria de colocar o icone de minimizar as janelas no lugar, tem como?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alguém sabe fazer desaparecer essa mensagem na pasta de downloads dizendo que pode receber arquivos do bluetooth?
<Rafa_> Ola, gostaria de saber como configurar meu teclado: nao consigo acentuar, nem colocar o cedilha no C. Fica tudo assim: n~ao; ch'a...
<ebm> vai em configurações ....disposição de teclado e lá vc clica no sinal de mais, ae vc escolhe Portugues(Brasil)
<ebm> ae Rafa_ ... http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-22-08-2013-195107.php
<Rafa_> Valeu mesmo tive que opitar por Inglês (EUA, alternativo internacional), nenhum direto para o português tinha a formatação do meu teclado, esse tinha e aceitava acentos, Valeu!
<rob_____> boa noite pessoal
<rob_____> depois de muito esforço consegui passar do windows pro ubuntu hehe , mas ainda to com algumas duvidas , por exemplo : não consigo encontrar onde aumentar o cooler da vga ou ver a temperatura da mesma (ATI Radeon HD 5770) alguem saberia me dizer onde configuro isso?
<BrunoPT> <rob_____> tens que ter drivers proprietarios instalados para fazeres isso
<rob_____> eu instalei eles , mas não acho o comando de cooler no catalyst control center
<BrunoPT> eu tou com os drivers opensource aqui por isso nao te sei dar detalhes
<BrunoPT> mas o overclock e temperaturas estao disponiveis atraves do comando amdconfig no terminal
<rob_____> hmm vou dar uma fuçada , muito obrigado BrunoPT
<BrunoPT> de nada rob_____
<BrunoPT> :)
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-23
<DANILO_> PESSOL BOA NOITE.... ESTOU INICIANDO NESSE MUNDO FANTASTICO DO LINUX
<DANILO_> QUAL VER VERSAO VOCES ME ACONSELHARIA A INSTALAR NO SERVIDOR
<DANILO_> VERSAO PARA SERVIDOR
<ubuntero> DANILO_, sempre versões LTS, a última é a 12.04
<DANILO_> ubuntu server lts seria uma boa opção meu caro?
<DANILO_> vejo as pessoas comentarem bastante do debia 6.0, 7 ou centOS
<ubuntero> sim, eu uso ubuntu server desde 2006 e não me arrependo
<DANILO_> na verdade ja venho fazendo alguns testes com ele
<DANILO_> e venho gostando
<DANILO_> porem tenho essa duvida...
<DANILO_> sei que tem um vasto material na internet, mas tem alguns canal do Yout
<DANILO_> youtube ou algum documento especifico para eu baixar
<DANILO_> algo que realmente te ajudar e tirou as suas duvidas
<DANILO_> que possa servir para mim
<ubuntero> olha, melhor lugar é o fórum ou lista de discussão
<DANILO_> intendo... meu velho muito agradecido viu?
<DANILO_> fiquei mais seguro agora.... gostei do ubuntu server e vou me aprofundar mais nele e sabendo que voce ja use desde 2006
<DANILO_> obrigado
<DANILO_> obrigadi
<medusa_> boa noite pessoal. qual o truque para instalar a versão mais atual do adobe flash?
<medusa_> vejam a saída:
<medusa_> medusa@medusa:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<medusa_> [sudo] password for medusa:
<medusa_> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<medusa_> Construindo árvore de dependências
<medusa_> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<medusa_> Note, a seleccionar 'flashplugin-installer' em vez de 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<medusa_> flashplugin-installer já é a versão mais nova.
<medusa_> O seguinte pacote foi instalado automaticamente e já não é necessário:
<medusa_>   firefox-globalmenu
<medusa_> Use 'apt-get autoremove' para removê-los.
<medusa_> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 2 não atualizados.
<medusa_> o que será que é o problema?
<medusa_> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<novato> medusa, nao entendo muito, perceba pelo nick .. mals ao
<novato> *ai
<novato> CyL
<CyL> novato: ?
<CyL> !pastenbin | medusa_
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'pastenbin' not found
<CyL> !pastebin | medusa_
<ubotu-br> medusa_: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<medusa_> Tranquilo. Me desculpem, não pensei que fosse necessário com poucas linhas.
<medusa_> E sobre o problema, alguem poderia me ajudar?
<CyL> medusa_: flashplugin-installer já é a versão mais nova.
<novato> CyL : pergunta simples, tem como eu instalar por exemplo, a interface grafica do xubuntu no mint ? ou do proprio ubuntu no mint ?
<CyL> novato: Quando tiver uma dúvida, poste n no canal para que outros possam ver também. Existem outras pessoas bastante capacitadas (mais do que eu inclusive) para responder as dúvidas dos usuários, não precisa perguntar para mim especificamente
<CyL> novato: Quando à sua pergunta, a interface do xubuntu é o XFCE, acredito que seja suficiente instalar esse DE para que o Mint fique com a interface parecida com a do Xubuntu, procuro junto à documentação do Mint a forma correta de fazer,não deve ser difícil.
<novato> Entendi. Acham a distribuicao mint boa ? e a lubuntu ?
<CyL> novato: Acho que é apenas uma questão de gosto e opinião, no meu ponto de vista são equivalentes.
<novato> Mas a lubuntu nao seria enxuta d+ ?
<novato> e a xubuntu ?
<CyL> novato: lubununtu é basicamente o ubuntu com o lxde como de padrão. Possui os mesmos repositórios de sofware.
<CyL> novato: idem
<CyL> novato: na página dessas duas distribuições vc encontra mais informações
<novato> a questao do mint com visual xfce resolveria com esse artigo? http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3233
<CyL> novato: não me arrisco a falar do mint, é uma distribuição não relacionada ao ubunu, prefiro não me aventurar nesse terreno
<CyL> *ubuntu
<novato> ela n teria sido baseada nele?
<CyL> novato: sim, mas são projetos totalmente distintos, portanto cada um tem suas próprias peculiaridades
<novato> entendi .. bom pessoal .. tenho q ir aki, ate mais ver ... tenho de arrumar umas coisas..
<novato> fuizz
<CyL> novato: o kernel do linux foi baseado no kernel do minix, e os sistemas são radicalmente diferentes por exemplo
<daniel80> Bom dia!
<daniel80> Antigamente no Ruindows eu utilizava um Software para edição de arquivos de Audio chamado Sound Forge. Estou procurando um programa Equivalente mas não encontrei. Alguém ai tem uma dica sobre qual software teria as mesmas características?
<Julinux> audacity
<Julinux> é o melhor do gênero, só que por padrão ele vem cru, você tem que ir adicionando os plugins necessários
<Rubem> Bom Dia
<Homem> Num computador com 4gb de ram é recomendado 4gb de swap area?
<CyL> Homem: No mínimo isso
<CyL> Homem: Normalmente o swap deve ser no mínimo o tamanho da RAM
<Homem> CyL: achei um site que recomendava o dobro
<Homem> 8gb já é demais, né?
<CyL> Homem: Qual vai ser o uso do computador
<Homem> Pessoal e trabalho
<CyL> Homem: Qual tipo de aplicação?
<Homem> Excel
<Homem> R
<CyL> Homem: R?
<Homem> http://www.r-project.org/
<Homem> não sei quais programas de estatística rodam no linux
<CyL> Homem: Bom, era o mesmo R que estava pensando. Como você vai executar tarefas de análise estatística, tudo vai depender do tamanho dos dados que quer analisar
<CyL> Homem: 8 GB pode ser muito, ou pode ser pouco, depende do que vc quer fazer
<Julinux> Bom dia galera
<Julinux> alguém tem algum artigo bem legal, explicando mais sobre partições no Linux?
<BrunoPT> aqui é boa tarde xD
<BrunoPT> o que precisa de saber sobre partições?
<CyL> Julinux: Especificamente sobre o que quer saber?
<Julinux> Sobre a necessidade de se dividir o Linux em várias partições, já procurei no google mas só acho termos referente aos passos para se instalar
<CyL> Julinux: Nesse caso não precisa ser sobre o Linux especificamente, uma vez que as razões para se dividir o sistema em várias partições são os mesmos em diferentes sistemas UNIX
<CyL> Julinux: Acho válido vc dar uma olhada na documentação do OpenBSD, nela há muita coisa boa sobre o assunto
<Julinux> ta ok, Obrigado CyL
<BrunoPT> numa instalação basica pode apenas criar uma partição / com sistema ext4 e uma partição de SWAP
<Julinux> BrunoPT, a questão não é a instalação, e sim a necessidade de distribuir partições.
<mutantez> opa
<evertonvargas> bom dia, alguem sabe alguma coisa sobre conexao rdp do 13.04 para windows server 2008 ?
<Nanoticias> Olá! Instalei o Ubuntu 13.04 em um computador com placa de vídeo VIA KM266. Após a instalação, a tela ficou completamente tomada de riscos e com problemas nas cores. Já tentei editar os arquivos xorg.conf.d, mas não consigo editar, mesmo sendo super-usuário. Sou iniciante em Linux. Qual a melhor forma de proceder?
<ccelio> boa tarde
<novato> Boa tarde ..
<redcapko> anyone speak portuguese?
<redcapko> o cant speak english very well
<redcapko> i cant*
<novato> eu falo portugues..
<redcapko> i need help? Please?
<novato> e acho que a maioria, ate pq somos a comunidade brasileira.
<redcapko> legal
<redcapko> xD
<novato> srsrsr
<redcapko> po to com um problemaço na instalação do linux
<novato> qual ajuda que precisa, como pode ver, sou novato, mas o pessoal ai sabe bem ..
<redcapko> ja tentei duas distros
<redcapko> Linux mint e agora ubuntu (gostei mais num primeiro momento)
<redcapko> em ambas, todos meus driversa sao instalados aparentemente bem
<redcapko> com exceção de 1: BROADCOM HI FI
<redcapko> quer dizer, eu ligo meu ubuntu direto no cabo de rede e o sistema fica completamente funcional
<redcapko> mas nao consigo ligar o wi fi
<redcapko> alguem pode me ajudar com esse prob°
<redcapko> ?
<redcapko> alguem, please?
<novato> como assim, nao instalou o driver wi-fi ou vc q n consegue ativa-lo ?
<redcapko> ele instala um drive improvisado ja na instalação
<novato> certo, mas vc nao consegue acessar a rede por ele ..
<redcapko> mas eu mando conectar e nao conecta nunca, sem resposta de erro
<redcapko> ai eu li num forum q a broadcom nao fornece seus drivers proprietarios nos repositorios do linux
<novato> ja testou o rowter ?
<redcapko> e conclui q eu precisava baiar o driver manualmente no site
<redcapko> mas ate agora noa consegui
<redcapko> ta funcionando meu note windows normal aqul
<redcapko> no wifi
<novato> n conseguiu baixar o driver, deu oq ?
<redcapko> quando eu tento dar tar -zxvf arquivo
<redcapko> dá o seuinte erro:
<redcapko> redcapko@redcapNotebook:~/Downloads$ tar -zxvf hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_122.tar.gz tar (child): hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_122.tar.gz: Não é possível open: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<novato> pera, a resposta do erro, como costuma ser  grande, crie um pad no pastebin.com
<redcapko> como faço isso?
<novato> redcapko : para textos grandes, como erros, use o pastebin.com e nos mande o link do pad, e tambem tente expor todas as falas em um unico texto .
<redcapko> nunca ouvi falar em ástebin.com
<redcapko> deixa e tentar aqui, 1 min
<novato> é um site legal cara, e muito simples de se usar.
<redcapko> Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now :
<redcapko> tá fora do ar no momento lol
<redcapko> Pastebin should be back online soon.
<optimusprimem> redcapko, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<redcapko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018818/
<redcapko> ow
<redcapko> sou totalmente cabaço no linux
<optimusprimem> redcapko, ls | grep hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_122.tar.gz
<redcapko> mas nao aguento mais usar windows
<redcapko> nao entendi optius
<redcapko> optimus*
<optimusprimem> digita no terminal: ls | grep hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_122.tar.gz
<redcapko> vou precisar de um tempo, puz a maquina linux pra analisar hd pela bios
<hggdh> redcapko: cuidado com a linguagem, por favor
<hggdh> redcapko: de qualquer maneira, para o Broadcom, provavelmente bcmwl-kernel-source vai funcionar
<novato> could you help me please? There is a Brazilian community that operating system here on IRC?
<novato> mensagem errada, perdao
<hggdh> novato: o que queres perguntar (seja lá onder for)? Teu Ingles não está a fazer muito sentido na segunda sentença
<novato> srsrs nao cara, relaxa, uso do google ai ^^
<novato> Pessoal, vou indo aqui, até mais ver! Fui!
<katia_> coa tarde tou com ubuntu 12.4 , como fasso para ele verifica se ten atualizalao? porfavo me ajude
<hggdh> katia_: podes rodar o update-manager (não sei o nome em Portugues), ou, em um terminal, executar 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<hggdh> katia_: apenas para referencia, é 12.04 ('12' é o ano, 2012, '04' é o mes)
<katia_> obrigada
<katia_> ti digitando no terminal
<katia_> deu certo brigada
<hggdh> dn
<sagat> boa tarde
<Known_problems> como eh o nome desse novo ambiente grafico do ubunto
<Known_problems> *ubuntu
<omelete> unity
<Known_problems> omelete, isso! tava na ponta da lingua
<Known_problems> apanhando nesse ambiente pense!
<Known_problems> to pra instalar o gnome
<omelete> só testei uma x
<omelete> acho q no 11.04 pra ver como era
<Known_problems> omelete, pois eh, esses dias que resolvi migrar do ubuntu 10.04 para 0 13.04
<Known_problems> tenho passado umas raivinhas... pq mudou tudo de lugar... !
<omelete> creio q só é acostumar
<Known_problems> criei um atalho na area de tranho para um script meu... o o bixo faz eh abrir o bloco de notas
<Known_problems> to tentando associar o treco para usar o /sbin/sh , mais num to encontrando onde
<omelete> muda a variavel shell
<Known_problems> clico em propriedade do link tem la a aba Abrir com ...  mais naum deixa eu adicionar outro apps pra relacionar
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-24
<DarthJader> Saudações pessoal, eu instalei o Ubuntu 13.04 em um humilde Netbook Atom (1.33Ghz) com 2GB de ram. Apesar dessa configuração bem baixa, ele instalou e está funcionando. Só que como era de se esperar, ele ficou lento para algumas operações simples, gostaria de saber se o pessoal tem alguma dica ? De repente mudar a plataforma gráfica ou usar outra distro mais leve ? Obrigado :D
<andretyn> DarthJader, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/como-deixar-seu-ubuntu-mais-rapido.html
<DarthJader> andretyn, Muito obrigado :D Vou testar essas dicas !
<andretyn> Daekdroom, blz, veja esse tb: http://www.dicasparacomputador.com/dicas-deixar-linux-ubuntu-mais-rapido :D
<DarthJader> Obrigado, estou lendo aqui e já vou testar..
<andretyn> DarthJader, soh q cuidado com o topico sobre os dirves de placas video, não tah funfando mais:)
<DarthJader> andretyn, Obrigado pelo aviso :D
<DarthJader> bem, ppa:shnatsel/zram parece não estar funcionando
<andretyn> DarthJader, tem certeza?
<DarthJader> eu adicionei o repositório, ele deu ERRO 404 quando fiz o apt-get update
<DarthJader> justamente nos links relacionados a esse repositorio
<DarthJader> creio que não esteja funcionando .-.
<andretyn> DarthJader, como vc adicionou?
<DarthJader> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:shnatsel/zram
<DarthJader> ai depois
<DarthJader> sudo apt-get update
<DarthJader> :|
<DarthJader> pera vou tentar novamente aqui
<DarthJader> essa é a mensagem do apt-get update
<DarthJader> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/shnatsel/zram/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<andretyn> DarthJader, então não tem pacotes para o 13.04, procura na net deve ter ppa para ele
<DarthJader> andretyn, não tinha pensado nisso, obrigado mesmo :D
<DarthJader>   
<DarthJader> obrigado por tudo, boa noite
<mutantez> nobody expects the free software revolution
<wellington1> boa noite. não consigo formatar meu pendrive. sempre que tento, diz que o arquivo é somente leitura. alguem sabe como formatar?
<vini> alguém pode ajudar com problema na inicialização após instalar drivers da placa de vídeo?
<vini> ?
<Paco_> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o java
<Paco_> já tentei várias vezes e não consigo]
<Paco_> tbm quero instalar o leitora para certificado digital
<CyL> Paco_: Java no Ubuntu?
<CyL> Paco_: Qual o erro?
<pcsgoncalves> PC: Rimandare e' meglio che sbagliare. -- Thomas Jefferson (1743-1826), presidente USA
<pcsgoncalves> PC: Un chirurgo che conta fa bene i calcoli? -- Da it.hobby.umorismo
<PcSg> PcSg: Un senegalese che si e' sempre comportato correttamente in vita muore all'improvviso in un incidente e ovviamente finisce in Paradiso.  Gli viene assegnata una stupenda nuvoletta con vista su un coro di beati che cantano tutto il giorno e gli viene assegnata la possibilita' di poter pregare 24 ore al giorno.  Dopo qualche mese pero' si presenta a San Pietro, lamentandosi: "Insomma, io mi annoio.  Non sarebbe possibile visitare l'inferno?".  E San Pi
<PcSg> PcSg: Cosa!?  Preoccupato io? -- Alfred E. Newman
<PcSg> mpg123
<hggdh> PcSg: portugues, por favor
<zH4rdZer0> Alguém tem o link do ubuntu 12.10
<dayan> alguem poderia me ajudar a dar dual boot no W8 SL e Ubuntu 13? Não entendi direito essa parada de UEFI
<CyL> dayan: Qual a sua dúvida?
<hggdh> [/join #software-livre
<filipe> boa noite
<filipe> como faço para colocar o idioma portugues no ubuntu todo?
<CyL> filipe: Boa noite
<CyL> filipe: Vá em Configurações de Sistema, Suporte a idiomas, e instale o português brasileiro
<filipe> só aparece portugues
<filipe> nao aparece portugues brasileiro
<CyL> filipe: desculpe, é após a instalação do portugues que você consegue escolher portugues brasileiro
<filipe_> brigado cyl
<CyL> filipe: Disponha
<filipe_> como faço para o rythimbox tocar tudo? inclusive videos?
<CyL> filipe_: Clique com o botão direito em cima do tipo de arquivo que deseja abrir, Propriedades, Abrir com
<novato> ola..
<xGrind> rhythmbox é player de audio.nao video
<xGrind> instala o vlc
<novato> xGrind: Falou com quem ?
<xGrind> filipe_,
<xGrind> :D
<novato> Nem tem mensagem dele aqui pra mim .. deve ter falado mto antes..
<novato> Alguem ai usa o serviço hangout do google?
<novato> Qual a recomendacao minima hardware para ubuntu 13 ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-25
<chouga> Pessoal, alguém pode acessar o site https://thepiratebay.sx/ e verificar se o mesmo está no ar?
<chouga> Aqui ele está dando um alerta, queria verificar se em outros micros o alerta persiste.
<Jonatas_ZV> normal aqui
<chouga> Jonatas_ZV-> Muito obrigado, já descobri qual era o problema, era o DNS.
<cleber> Possuo o ubuntu instalado em meu notebook, mas a versão 11.04, e passaram a surgir alertas de "fim de carreira" para esta versão... Então baixei a versão 13.04. Acabei de gravar a imagem num DVD, mas ao inicializar a máquina com o DVD no drive não acontece nada.
<optimusprimem> SeuMadruga, o/
<SeuMadruga> optimusprimem: \o
<Creto> Bom dia! Vocês já conhecem o fork do remastersys?
<Nando> bom sia galera
<Nando> ops dia'
<Doug_> Oi, eu tenho o ubuntu 13.04 instalado no meu notebook e ele ainda tem um travamento ao iniciar que não consegui resolver.. isso é comum pra quem usa essa vesão?
<Eronides> pessoal to tentando instalar o ubuntu e não consigo, tenho um vivobook da asus com windows 8
<Eronides> não consigo que o ubuntu inicialize
<Guest77578> ainda estou com problema para instalaçao do ubuntu 13.04 em um notebook com windows 7 em modo UEFI sendo que eu quero em dual boot sem apagar o windows
<CyL> Guest77578: Qual o problema?
<Guest77578> nao consigo abrir o livve cd via UEFI
<Guest77578> somente em Legacy mais dai nao carrega o windows
<CyL> Guest77578: Vc só consegue abrir em modo UEFI as opções para a quais certificados foram instalados. O LiveCD é aberto só em modo legacy mesmo, é o comportamento esperado
<Guest77578> como eu faço dual boot nesse caso?
<CyL> Guest77578: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest77578> vou tentar
<Guest77578> vlw
<Guest77578> tem alguma outra dica?
<CyL> Guest77578: Leia o máximo de documentação possível antes de tentar
<pedro_> Boa tarde galera
<omelete> tarde
<Nando> omelete não estou conseguindo sincronizar meu face com o ubuntu
<Nando> :s
<omelete> ñ posso de ajudar
<omelete> ñ uso facebook
<Nando> humm ok
<maikel> ola a todos
<maikel> estou a ter problemas em assistir aulas da cesumar ao vivo
<maikel> eles pedem o silverlight
<maikel> já instalei o moonlight 3.99 xpi
<maikel> mas aí pede um tal de micrsosoft media pack
<maikel> e dá erro de conexão
<maikel> se alguém puder me ajudar
<CyL> maikel: Silverlight é uma tecnologia proprietária da Microsoft
<maikel> sim
<maikel> e não há como fazer funcionar no ubuntu
<maikel> ?
<CyL> maikel: Algumas pessoas tem resultados parciais uando o wine
<maikel> como poderia tentar utilizando o wine?
<maikel> instalo um firefox para linux?
<maikel> para windows?
<CyL> maikel: Eu também nunca tentei, apenas estava lhe dando uma direção na qual seguir, baseando-me no que outras pessoas fizeram
<maikel> sim, agradeço
<maikel> vou tentar via virtualbox
<maikel> obrigado
<Eronides> pessoal eu to tentando instalar o ubuntu e não consigo alguém pode me ajudar? Tenho um vivobook da asus com windows 8
<Eronides> ele veio com uma partição separada para os dados denominada de unidade D
<Eronides> eu reduzi ela deixando um espaço livre para a instalação do sistema
<Eronides> a instalação vai bem, porém não inicializa o grub pra escolher qual sistema
<ubuntero> Eronides, dá uma olhada aqui http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2012/11/22/uefi-dualboot-windows-8-com-ubuntu/
<Eronides> não consigo mais me acostumar com o windows
<Teo_> Boa noite galera
<Teo_> estou tendo um problema com o novo ubuntu
<Teo_> antigamente usava meu hd externo m3 samsung tranquilamente
<CyL> !detalhes | Teo_
<ubotu-br> Teo_: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<Teo_> Estou tendo problemas com a transferência de arquivos do meu hd externo, um samsung m3 de 500gb, uso a versão do Ubuntu 13.04. Quando vou fazer uma transferência acima de 1gb ele para no meio da transferência dando um erro de saída e entrada, as vezes ele transfere 2. 3 ,4, ou 5gb e para dando esse erro, varia, não consigo entender o acontece, espero que vcs possam me ajudar
<CyL> Teo_: Sabe usar um pastebin?
<Teo_> não, minha vivência com o linux é recente, como se usa?
<CyL> !pastebin | Teo_
<ubotu-br> Teo_: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> Teo_: Visite o site, e assim que tiver entendido como usar, por favor me chame novamente, ok?
<Teo_> ok
<Teo_> eu acho que entendi já
<CyL> Teo_: Tudo bem, então faça um pastebin da saída do seguinte comando 'sudo dmesg'
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-18
<rol01340> jorge não da pra voce fazer um backup e instalar a nova versão?
<hggdh> uma boa ideia, já que não há um processo simples de uprade a partir do 9.04
<jorge> ok, farei isso então. Obrigado a todos pelas informações...
<hggdh> o único que talvez funcione é 9.04 -> 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04
<jorge> eu consigo então atualizar um a um
<hggdh> provavelmente. Se funcionar. Mais fácil (e rápido um backup, e reinstalação
<jorge> ok
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> dk_millares  ola
<dk_millares> ola
<flay18> oi tudo bem sou novo na comunidade Ubunto, queria saber se a atual versão do Ubunto funciona em um Netbook, e se o Wifi vai funcionar facil, deixei de instalar versões anteriores justamente porque o wifi não funciona....
<flay18> Pior que a Versão Lubunto reconheceu o Wi-fi sem problemas...
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<rol01340> flay18 Eu ja vi o xubuntu funcionar bem num netbook eepc da Asus.  MAs se quiser pode até instalar o ubuntu memso e pegar uma interface mais minimalista como o openbox ou o i3
<astroo-> ja saiu
<astroo-> nao teve muita paciencia na espera
<rol01340> Acontece...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rol01340> XoXo
<astroo-> ate
<gnew> Hey pessoal, tranquilo? tenho um server aqui humilde, e gostaria de fazer uma pergunta, tenho um processo que abre no boot, é um server de minecraft, gostaria de saber se tem como eu abrir esse processo em andamento de alguma maneira? depois q ele já está iniciado com o boot rodando em segundo plano.?
<dk_millares> opa
<dk_millares> vc quer q o processo nao inicie no boot, é isso gnew?
<barna> sei q nesse horario é dificil mas....... os pendrives no 14.04 agora montam em /media/usuario/nomedodispositivo , tem como fazer ele montar em /media/nomedodispositovo ? como era antigamente?
<barna> volto em 1min
<rafaelcunha> bom dia
<barna> dia
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br`> pong!
<barna> !ping | barna
<ubotu-br`> barna, por favor veja minha PVT
<glalino> ola bom dia preciso de ajuda alquem pode me ajudar com a instalação do ubuntu 14,04
<barna> glalino, bom dia
<barna> glalino, qual o problema w
<barna> ?
<OEstagiario> bom dia a todos
<rafaelsoaresbr> bom
<eduardojunio> Olá!
<barna> olá
<OEstagiario> olá
<Carlo> ola
<Guest84801> precis de ajuda para instlar o novo ubuntu 14.04 na maquina virtual Vmware
<Guest84801> ao tentar, a tela fica trvaada em uma tela cinza
<Guest84801> alguem ja passou por isso e conseguiu resolver ?
<Guest84801> alguem?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest84801: quanta RAM vc reservou para a VM?
<Guest84801> 2 gb
<Guest84801> versao 32 bits do ubuntu
<DanielSa> ola
<DanielSa> já tentaram desativar a interface gráfica p/ economizar bateria do notebook?
<eduardojunio> pessoal, tentei jogar Tibia no meu Lubuntu 64-Bit que eu instalei ontem mas quando executo aparece isso: ./Tibia: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eduardojunio> Lembro que da ultima vez que instalei uma distro 64-Bit tive que instalar algo pra rodar Tibia mas nem lembro o que era :\ Alguém me ajuda pf?
<DanielSa> eduardojunio: esta preparado para lidar com as brincadeiras? kkk
<eduardojunio> DanielSa, como assim? kkk
<DanielSa> eduardojunio: por causa do Tibia :D
<DanielSa> mas brincadeiras a parte
<DanielSa> vc esta seguindo algum tutorial?
<eduardojunio> DanielSa, já tive esse problema antes e resolvi, esqueci como resolvi, tinha que instalar um pacote que tinha mesa-gl no nome :\
<eduardojunio> DanielSa, não sou novo no Linux, jogo Tibia no Linux a um bom tempo
<eduardojunio> Só que agora fui resolver de instalar uma distro 64-Bit aí esse problema voltou :\
<eduardojunio> achei esse comando na net pesquisando: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg
<eduardojunio> vo ver se resolve :)
<DanielSa> eduardojunio: da uma olhada no log, as vezes tem o nome do arquivo que esta faltando, tenta rodar e vai lá no log e lista por data 'ls -lhtr'
<eduardojunio> DanielSa, nem é nada disso, tá faltando o pacote que tem a libGL.so.1, é só instalar esse pacote que resolve, já resolvi esse problema assim antes, só que esqueci o nome do pacote
<eduardojunio> rodei o comando acima mas ainda nada, nem funciona T.T
<eduardojunio> eduardo@eduardo-IPX425R3:~/Downloads/TibiaPreview$ sudo ls -l /usr/lib/libGL*
<eduardojunio> ls: não é possível acessar /usr/lib/libGL*: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<barna> eduardojunio, isso ajuda? http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=113209.0
<eduardojunio> barna, já instalei os pacotes que substituem a ia32-libs mas continua dando erro, e eu executei através do StartTibia.sh mas dá o mesmo erro
<eduardojunio> resolvi o erro UHU o/
<barna> como?
<eduardojunio> instalei esse pacote: sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa:i386
<eduardojunio> e abriu o jogo :3 vlw mesmo vocês <3
<barna> :)
<KingCrimson> :-P
<KingCrimson> De nada, agora paga uma cerveja.
<KingCrimson> :)
<barna> Guest84801, num pode ser no virtualbox?
<eduardojunio> sou menor de idade, só tenho 16 anos kkk
<eduardojunio> eu li "pega" meu deus, esqueça kkkkkkkkk
<eduardojunio> http://s7.postimg.org/r1c4r69jf/2014_08_18_111937_1366x768_scrot.png
<eduardojunio> tchau, indo upar no Tibia kkkk :D
<DanielSa> kk
<Guest84801> barna, ate poderia, mas tenho outros windows xp dentro do Vmware. Mas se tiver certeza que o novo Ubuntu 14.04 é incompativel com o Vmware.. eu instalo o virtualbox
<DanielSa> já joguei tibia tb, é bem legal
<barna> Guest84801, num sei dizer se é incompativel ou não, é que eu só seu usar o virtualbox
<barna> qual o sistema host?
<Guest84801> barna, é o VMware Server, acessado inclusive pela rede atraves de IP
<Guest84801> barna, ate a versao 11 do ubuntu dá.. após.. nenhuma dá
<KingCrimson> estranho
<KingCrimson> Deveria funcionar.
<KingCrimson> Tentou uma iso 64 bits?
<KingCrimson> (vai que é isso)
<KingCrimson> No VMWare funiona uma porrada de SOs, duvido que iria se mixar pra um ubuntu 32bits.
<KingCrimson> :P
<Fabiano> Galera saca só, to querendo fazer uma instalação limpa, mas quando eu instalei eu não separei o diretório /home/
<Fabiano> tem como eu criar uma partição nova agora, antes de formatar passar o home pra lá e ficar tudo certo?
<Fabiano> na nova instalação eu conseguir montar o /home nessa partição que vou criar agora?
<barna> sim
<Fabiano> barna, então teoricamente é só eu criar a nova partição em ext4, colocar meu /home lá e depois que formatar colocar o ponto de montagem dessa partição como /home?
<barna> exato
<barna> só q vc num coloca a pasta /home lá, coloca os arquivos que estão no/home na raiz da partição
<barna> num esquece dos arquivos ocultos
<barna> Fabiano, tomar cuidado tb na instalação pra não mandar formatar a partição /home
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br`> pong!
<barna> ja volto 1 seg
<Guest84801> KingCrimson, tentei a versao de 64bits também.. e aconteceu a mesma coisa
<Guest84801> estava liberando 25 gb de disco para o ubuntu32/64
<Guest84801> sera que é isso? deveria ser mais?
<barna> Guest84801, aki o meu ta com 10gb e funfando de boa
<Fabiano> outra duvida, tenho um notebook velho aqui, é um core 2 duo com 3gb de ram
<Fabiano> qual distro me recomendam pra por nele?
<barna> Fabiano, tenho um tipo isso rodando o 14.04 de boas
<Fabiano> já uso ubuntu no meu notebook principal, queria experimentar alguma distro nova hahaha
<barna> Fabiano, arch
<Fabiano> Mas o Arch não é aquele que é dificil pacas com 0 interface grafica?
<barna> Fabiano, mas é uma das mais leves, vc num quer algo novo?
<Fabiano> Mas se bem que acho que seria uma experiencia bacana
<barna> Fabiano, pode ir de debian tb
<Fabiano> barna, acho que vou tentar o Arch mesmo, qualquer coisa vou ter o meu notebook com ubuntu do lado pra pesquisar uma solução
<Fabiano> Acho que com Arch vou aprender bastante
<barna> :)
<Fabiano> Conhece algum site com guia pra iniciantes no Arch?
<barna> boa sorte!
<barna> Fabiano, https://wiki.archlinux.org/
<DanielSa> Pessoal alguém já testou usar o notebook só no modo texto p/ ver se a duração da bateria aumenta?
<rafaelcunha> boa tarde
<Robson> Boa tarde
<aninha> então galera, boa tarde, minha experiência é a seguinte: detesto windows e já faz um tempo venho tentando aprender a mexer com ubuntu, meio que com a ajuda de um amigo, mas gostaria de me virar sozinha. Tenho um Eeepc e preciso conectar um internet vivo, porém acabei de instalar o ubuntu netbook edition 10.10 e já entrei com várias dificuldades para rodar os programas, não sei muito mas imagino que precise fazer atualizaÃ
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<]Anjo[> Hello.
<]Anjo[> Boa tarde.
<alvaro> boa noite
<]Anjo[> Caramba, nem vi que já é noite! kkkk
<]Anjo[> Caramba, nem lembro a última vez que entrei no IRC!
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<astroo-> ola
<]Anjo[> Opa!
<alvaro> astroo- tem noticia do Xgrind ?
<astroo-> tenho o visto e so
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-19
<Robfisico> Gente, boa noite. Vocês saberiam dizer pq n consigo acessar a partição do W8.1 pelo Ubuntu 14.04?
<astroo-> ola
<Robfisico> Olá
<astroo-> Robfisico  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Robfisico> astroo-, Tranquilo. Obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> Robfisico  ve o privado
<Robfisico> Gente, boa noite. Sabem me dizer se o boot-repair do yannubuntu é confiável?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Robfisico> (y)
<astroo-> ate
<cleberson> bom dia
<adevair> pesssoal como se formata usando unbuntu
<adevair> ;;ubuntu+
<adevair> tenho o ubuntu 10.10
<cleberson> eu gostaria de saber se tem como eu fazer o download do ubuntu ?
<cleberson> e se dar pra instalar no meu pc ?
<adevair> pesssoal como se formata usando ubuntu?
<adevair> pesssoal como se formata usando ubuntu?
<adevair> pesssoal como se formata usando ubuntu?
<adevair> pesssoal como se formata usando ubuntu?
<cleberson> não
<liberie> formatar ?
<liberie> mkfs
<adevair> sim
<cleberson> eu desinstalei o meu
<adevair> pesssoal como se formata usando ubuntu?
<liberie> ja falai cara
<liberie> mkfs formata e so saber o disco e o tipo de partição que voce quer formatar
<adevair> esse mkfs é bootavel
<liberie> não, e um comando para formatar um disco
<cleberson> deixa eu explicar
<adevair> eu to na vesão teste do ubuntu 10.10 funciona?
<liberie> você nao quer formatar ?
<adevair> sim
<liberie> entao e mkfs
<cleberson> eu ta instalando o ultima intalação do ubuntu ai eu tirarei da tomada
<adevair> so escrever mkfs no terminal?
<cleberson> ai eu vou ligar ele não pega nao aparece nada !
<cleberson> entende agora ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Gelol> \\c #salvador
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<donatron> Olá...
<astroo-> ola...
<donatron> Alguém utilizando a última versão do Mint baseado no Ubuntu?
<astroo-> donatron  ve o privado
<Johny_> Quero baixar o ubuntu para as maquinas de minha empresa, uso o win 8.1, sistema de 64 bits;qual o ubuntu ideal para mim?
<barna> Johny_, 14.04
<barna> Johny_, sua bios é uefi?
<Johny_> sim
<Johny_> quero baixar uma imagem em cd para testar,,temos tido problemas imensos com o ruindows.
<barna> Johny_, sei q tem q fazer umas configurações expeciais pra essas bios, eu num sei fazer ainda!
<Johny_> ahhhhhhhhhh
<barna> heheheheheheehehe, sei como é! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Johny_> tela azul, travamentos...
<Johny_> virus
<Johny_> de onde posso baixar uma imagem???
<barna> Johny_, http://ubuntu-br.org/
<Johny_> falou brow
<barna> Johny_, sabe qual a diferença entre o virus e o windows?  o virus faz o que ele foi programado pra fazer!
<Johny_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Jeff___> Gostaria de tirar uma dúvida. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Jeff___> ok
<Jeff___> Meu notebook contém apenas a partição C. Eu consigo instalar o Ubuntu realocando um pedaço da memória ou tenho que formatar tudo e particionar o HD já separando a quantidade de memória que quero para o Ubuntu?
<Taynara> comprei um computador novo e ele veio com s.o Linux, ele está com a hora errada, gostaria de configurar, mas ele pede uma senha de autentição, gostaria de saber que senha é essa???
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<NETfellow> Taynara, humm deve estar pedindo a senha do root(o super usuario) so ele pode fazer alterações no sistema....
<hggdh> Taynara: se é Ubuntu ou derivado, é a tua senha
<NETfellow> Taynara, qual distro veio instalada neste computador?
<Taynara> não tem como eu saber qual essa senha ou mudar ela não?
<Taynara> o que é distro? Onde eu vejo isso? não entendo muito disso
<NETfellow> Taynara, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distribui%C3%A7%C3%A3o_Linux
<Taynara> e onde eu vejo qual o distro q é o linux do meu computador?
<hggdh> Taynara: normalmente no boot seria mostrado. Outra opção é ir ao terminal e digitar "lsb_release -c" (sem as aspas) e teclar ENTER
<Taynara> apareceu isso aqui "Codename:	wheezy"
<hggdh> Taynara: OK. Estás a usar Debian. É bastante provavel que a senha sendo pedida seja tua senha de login (mas não uso Debian para desktop faz tempos, não sei como está agora)
<Snake> Boa noite !
<astroo-> ola
<Taynara> e como eu descubro que senha é essa?
<Snake> Uma pergunta. Porque o Ubuntun não está 100% traduzido para o Português-BR ?
<hggdh> Snake: por que faltaram interessados em ajudar na tradução...
<hggdh> Taynara: o melhor é perguntar à quem te vendeu o computador
<Snake> Entendi.
<edsoncanto> Snake, tem que ter alguém 100% dedicado.
<Taynara> o meu Linux tambem não é totalmente traduzido
<Taynara> kkk
<Taynara> ok, vou ver isso com o pessoal da loja
<Snake> Seu eu tivesse um inglês bom, me ofereceria a ajudar.
<Taynara> obrigada por me ajudar
<hggdh> Snake: sem problemas :-)
<Snake> Eu sou novo aqui no Linux, não entendo muito bem como funciona o sistema. Vou quebrar um pouco a cabeça aqui.
<hggdh> Taynara: benvindo(a)
<Snake> Obrigado. Qualquer duvida eu volto. Forte abraço a todos.
<Taynara> eu também ja estou quebrando a cabeça
<astroo-> ciao
<Taynara> complicado esse sistema, mas dizem que é bom
<Snake> O Mozila também está parte em português e inglês. Tem como baixar a versão que uso no Windows, sendo ela para Linux com tradução 100% ?
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-20
<Taynara> tem como eu atribuir uma nova senha ao root?
<hggdh> Taynara: tem, mas é necessário saber-se a senha anterior
<Fabiano> Galera, alguém uma allegro ai?
<Fabiano> a biblioteca
<Robfisico> barna, Boa noite. Consegui ativar o GRUB. Está aparecendo a tela de seleção de SO. Vlw mesmo
<barna> Robfisico, massa, agora me ensina?
<Robfisico> barna, rsrsrs
<Robfisico> barna, depois da instalação comum, entrar em legacy boot (meu pc não mostra, mas é possível selecionar na opção avançada do setup w8 ou others)
<Robfisico> Depois configura para dar o boot pelo liveCD e entra em experimentar o linux
<Robfisico> Em seguida tem que acessar o terminal e colocar o boot-repair mesmo, foi a única forma que consegui
<barna> massa, o ideal seira então ativar o legacy antes de instalar
<barna> mais cedo tinha um camarada querendo colocar ubuntu num comp com uefi e eu num soube ajudar ele.
<barna> agora ja aprendi
<Robfisico> Isso
<barna> ja descubri tb como faz pra acessar os arquivos do windows (quer dizer na teoria, ainda num testei)
<Robfisico> O legacy antes
<Robfisico> Rapaz, depois que usei o boot-repair liberou o acesso
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tinoco> back
<barna_> :)
<zSnooPzBR> Olá, alguem ai?
<sl1nky> bom dia
<Rodrigo___> Bom dia pessoal?
<Rodrigo___> alguém ai pode tirar minhas duvidas
<Rodrigo___> Tenho 2 Gb de memoria qual sistema uso? 32 bits e 64bits
<Rodrigo___> ?
<sl1nky> Rodrigo___, 32bits
<Guest2388> alo
<sl1nky> bom dia
<Guest2388> help
<Guest2388> bom dia
<Guest2388> quit
<Alexandre_> alguem pode me explicar como instala um plugin do flash no ubuntu
<Alexandre_> ???
<sl1nky> Alexandre_, você já tem algum instalado?
<bbsi> boa tarde galera gostaria da ajuda de alguem para poder  formatar meu computador removendo 100% windowns e colocar o linux
<diego_> Boa tarde pessoal
<diego_> estou com um incoveniente, eu instalei o xubuntu-desktop pelo apt-get nao gostei e removi.
<diego_> porem a tela onde coloco login esta como o do xubuntu. e nao mais aquela transparencia do ubuntu 14.04
<diego_> alguem pode me auxiliar ?
<tinoco> back
<D3llTr33> Boa tarde galera
<sl1nky> boa
<diego_> Boa tarde pessoal
<sl1nky> boa tarde
<diego_> instalei o xubuntu-desktop e removi, porem minha splash screen e lock screen nao voltaram ao padrao ubuntu
<diego_> alguem sabe como voltar ao padrao ubuntu 14.04
<Clau> Olá pessoal!
<Guest49473> Alguém está utilizando o Ubuntu server 14.04 Lts?
<Guest49473> Olá
<Guest49473> tudo bem Leandro?
<KingCrimson> Por enquanto estou usando como teste.
<KingCrimson> Por?
<Guest49473> Estou usando, mas detectei alguma mudanças, uma das mudanças q mais tem me atrapalhado é a nomenclatura da placa de rede q mudou de eth para p5p
<Guest49473> você observou isso?
<KingCrimson> Olha...estou usando ele virtualizado.
<KingCrimson> Pra mim, está como eth0.
<KingCrimson> Normal...
<Guest49473> curioso isso
<Guest49473> qual a versão q vc está usando?
<KingCrimson> 14.04 LTS
<Guest49473> server?
<sl1nky> Guest49473, cola pra gente um ifconfig
<sl1nky> pastebin.net
<Guest49473> certo
<Guest49473> um min
<Guest49473> já estou printando
<Guest49473> um min
<Guest49473> root@Proxy:/home/squid# ifconfig lo        Link encap:Loopback Local           inet end.: 127.0.0.1  Masc:255.0.0.0           endereço inet6: ::1/128 Escopo:Máquina           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Métrica:1           pacotes RX:24 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0           Pacotes TX:24 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0           colisões:0 txqueuelen:0           RX bytes:1664 (1.6 KB) TX 
<Guest49473> como mando um print aqui?
<Guest49473> imagem?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest49473: faz upload em imagebin.org
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest49473: ou imgbin.org
<IvanSlip> boa tarde pessoal
<IvanSlip> Alguém ai já conseguiu usar o Gammu/Wammu ou então abrir o My Phone Explorer no Ubuntu?
<Guest49473> aí galera
<Guest49473> http://imagebin.org/317873
<Guest49473> Vejam o print
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest49473: cheguei depois, qual a sua dúvida mesmo?
<IvanSlip> vou ver
<Guest49473> A dúvida é que a nomenclatura de rede do Ubuntun server 14.04lts
<Guest49473> Mudou de ethx para P5p1
<Guest49473> ops Mudou de ethx para P5px
<Guest49473> está na imagem
<Guest49473> http://imagebin.org/317873
<Guest49473> o problema é
<Guest49473> Nas outras versões ao instalar um nova placa de rede eu ia no arquivo /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules e podia alterar o ethx e sabia qual era a olaca referente ao ethx etc, configurava tudo pelo /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules e o arquivo interfaces
<Guest49473> agora sem o /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ñ consigo encontrar o arquivo equivalente a ele
<Guest49473> ao instalar uma nova placa n consigo identificar em qual "p5px ela está
<Guest49473> ao instalar uma nova placa n consigo identificar em qual "p5px" ela está
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest94742: tem uma maneira de voltar a nomenclatura antiga, só não me lembro onde vi um tutorial
<Clau_linux> é cara?
<Clau_linux> faz um esforcinho aí para se lembrar
<Clau_linux> já tentei fazer no file "interfaces', mas o linux n reconhece a nomenclatura "ethx"
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clau_linux: o tutorial que li dizia para justamente criar essa regra para o udev :(
<IvanSlip> como que faço para enviar sms do meu celular usando o meu pc?
<rafaelsoaresbr> adicionando uma linha SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff", NAME="eth1"
<IvanSlip> como assim?
<Clau_linux> mas em qual arquivo da pasta udev?
<rafaelsoaresbr> IvanSlip: essa mensagem é pro Clau_linux
<IvanSlip> Desculpe =/
<IvanSlip> rsrsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clau_linux: /etc/udev/rules.d/10-network.rules
<rafaelsoaresbr> IvanSlip: eu instala um app no celular e o acessava remotamente...
<IvanSlip> como execulto um scrip do terminal?
<Clau_linux> este arquivo não existe
<IvanSlip> preciso fazer isso pelo cabo, wi fi num da pra mim não
<Clau_linux> entendeu?
<rafaelsoaresbr> IvanSlip: tem vários aplicativos no Play, daí você acessa o celular pelo firefox no pc
<rafaelsoaresbr> IvanSlip: hum...
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clau_linux:cria ele e veja se funciona.
<IvanSlip> conheço o airdroid.
<rafaelsoaresbr> IvanSlip: você pode usar pelo cabo via USB Tether
<rafaelsoaresbr> IvanSlip: conecta o cabo usb e ativa o usb tether no android
<Clau_linux> entendi
<Clau_linux> manda o comando novamente pq eu dei um /clear
<Clau_linux> please
<rafaelsoaresbr> sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/10-network.rules
<KingCrimson> :P
<Clau_linux> e o conteúdo?
<rafaelsoaresbr> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff", NAME="eth1"
<rafaelsoaresbr> certifica de digitar corretamente o endereço MAC
<Clau_linux> tudo bem...
<Clau_linux> estou rebootando
<Clau_linux> vamos ver o resultado
<Clau_linux> eh n funcionou
<IvanSlip> Onde que fica esse USB Theter?
<D3llTr33> Alguem ai pode me orientar com o KVM??
<IvanSlip> Tenho um LG F3
<rafaelsoaresbr> IvanSlip: dependendo da versão do android, Configurações -> Mais configurações -> Ancoragem e Roteador -> Ancoragem USB
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clau_linux: estou ficando sem idéia agora.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clau_linux: que arquivos há na pasta /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clau_linux: acho que você tem mudar também o nome no arquivo /etc/network/interfaces
<rafaelsoaresbr> IvanSlip: tem um app que você instala no Android que ativa automaticamente a Ancoragem USB
<Clau_linux> Pelo que vejo rafael, poucas pessoas se atentaram para isso, pesquisei na net, mas poucas pessoas estão notando isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> IvanSlip: além disse o app de mensagem pode iniciar automaticamente quando a ancoragem é ativada.
<Clau_linux> apenas estes dois 10-network.rules  e README
<Clau_linux> alias
<Clau_linux> o 10-network.rules eu criei pq vc pediu
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clau_linux: acredito que tenha que mudar tbm o arquivo /etc/network/interfaces na linha "auto eth0"
<Clau_linux> verdade
<Clau_linux> pode ser isso
<Clau_linux> vou fazer
<Clau_linux> eh, n deu certo
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clau_linux: pesquisando aqui, descobri que essa mudança foi feita exatamente para que as interfaces de rede recebessem sempre o mesmo nome
<rafaelsoaresbr> e que na forma antiga uma interface podia ser reconhecida como eth0 num boot, e no próximo boot ser reconhecida como eth1, para pcs com mais de uma placa de rede
<Clau_linux> antigamente com os arquivos interfaces e /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules eu configurava do jeito q eu quisesse
<Clau_linux> podia colocar a eth0 para 10 e assim sucessivamente
<Clau_linux> era muito prático
<edm_> alguém por ai ? lol
<edm_> (vejo que sim)
<Clau_linux> agora estou dentro d´agua!
<Clau_linux> #rafael, qual o link do site q está pesquisando?
<Clau_linux> encontrei este aqui http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/141444/consistent-network-interface-name-ubuntu-using-pci-slot,
<edm_> caso, alguém possa me responder estou com uma duvida.  quero saber se tem como criar um disco de instalação do ubuntu, com todas as atualizações e pacotes adicionais instalados que eu coloquei aqui. lol
<edm_> é triste instalar o s.o e ter que baixar mas 600mb de pacotes/atualizações depois ao invés de baixar e instalar tudo de uma vez lol
<edm_> é mas prático para quem tem intenet de pobre lol
<edm_> internet
<bakhtin> Boa Tarde.
<bakhtin> Alguém sabe como configurar o LOCALIZADOR DE APLICATIVOS do Xubuntu?
<bakhtin> Estou tentando buscar alguns app e ele não procura. Sendo que os app estão instalados.
<edm_> xubuntu se não me engano é uma dis parecida com o ubuntu
<bakhtin> ...
<edm_> se não estou enganado o "apt" faz parte dele então instalando o auto apt...
<edm_> e dando o update na dis deve funcionar
<edm_> estava usando o ubuntu 13.04 aqui e só começou a funcionar quando atuali.. para 14.04
<bakhtin> nao entendi.
<bakhtin> mas o localizador esta instalado
<bakhtin> so que eu gostaria de digitar o nome do aplicativo e ele já abrir
<edm_> no xubuntu tem um centro de aplicativos para instalar parecido com o ubuntu certo?
<bakhtin> sim
<edm_> hm...
<edm_> no caso seria abrir para instalar um aplicativo/programa certo?
<bakhtin> isso o center de app sim.
<edm_> então
<edm_> se sua distribuiçao estiver "morta" mesmo com o centro instalado não vai instalar nada xD
<edm_> então tem que atualizar a distribuição como eu fiz aqui
<bakhtin> acabei de fazer isso.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Clau_linux> Rafael, está por ai ainda/
<Clau_linux> ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clau_linux: voltei
<Clau_linux> rapaz
<Clau_linux> resolvi a situação de um jeito nada ortodoxo
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clau_linux: rs
<Clau_linux> estava com uma máquina com 1 placa de rede
<Clau_linux> a primeira estava como dhcp
<Clau_linux> instalei uma segunda placa
<Clau_linux> aí só era reconhecido o hardware
<Clau_linux> através do lspci eu a vi
<Clau_linux> através do lspci eu a via
<Clau_linux> dps d tentar o q me passou
<Clau_linux> pensei em algo
<Clau_linux> configurar no braço
<Clau_linux> a primeira estava como p5p1
<Clau_linux> fui pela lógica, usei o comando -> ifconfig p5p2 192.x.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0
<Clau_linux> para ver se o comando davo o retorno que n fosse dispositivo desconhecido
<Clau_linux> ele aceitou a configuração
<Clau_linux> dei um ifconfig
<Clau_linux> apareceu as duas placas configuradas
<Clau_linux> e funcionou
<Clau_linux> sabendo qual era placa era, add a entrada da p5p2 no interface
<Clau_linux> e tudo funcionou
<Clau_linux> mas trocar a nomeclatura não foi
<Clau_linux> *nomenclatura
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clau_linux: os nomes ficaram p5p1 e p5p2 ?
<Clau_linux> eh
<Clau_linux> esta parte ainda n consegui resolver
<Clau_linux> hehe
<Clau_linux> mas já dá para instalar uma nova placa sem ficar enrolado com uma coisa simples
<Clau_linux> mas deve ter algum arquivo q registra os macs e as nomenclaturas
<Clau_linux> isso eu precisava saber
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-21
<Agathos> oi
<astroo-> ola
<Agathos> Boa Noite Astroo
<Agathos> Tudo bem?
<Agathos> Estou com uma dúvida talvez você pudesse me ajudar... eu tinha instalado o UBUNTU 12.4 e cai na besteira de fazer o update da última versão... deu in tilt geral e agora estou tentando reinstalar a versão nova.
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Agathos> Desejo deixar a instalação do UBUNTU junto do Windows 7 original do meu laptop
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Agathos> Estou bem obrigado.
<Agathos> Estou baixando o UBUNTU de novo... aquela versão de 32bits. Porém quando pede para instalar o programa não aceita instalar (side-by-side) junto ao Windos 7.
<Agathos> Estranho pacas... tentei instalar direto no windows para ver se conseguia porém pede para reinicializar o pc com o disco no player... e logo não consigo fazer a instalção por fora...
<astroo-> usa sempre o livecd sem instalar para testar o hardware
<Agathos> Sim...eu fiz o teste e funcionou bem... o estranho é não conseguir instalar...
<Agathos> Fora isso eu já tinha o UBUNTU instalado antes da pane do update.
<Agathos> O engraçado é que fiquei triste... pois costumo usar o Ubuntu no lugar do Windows 7. Acho mais simpático o software.
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Bravo_Labs> Boa noite.
<astroo-> ola
<Bravo_Labs> Venho indicar a distribuição Kaiana que é brasileira e baseado no Ubuntu, desenvolvda pela Fudação União Livre
<Bravo_Labs> caso queiram contribuir com a funaao
<Bravo_Labs> fundaçao
<Bravo_Labs> www.uniaolivre.com
<ribas> alguem tem um lenovo ai? desse ano? de preferencia g400s?
<ribas> :
<ribas> ?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Kyhell> Boa noite pra geral...
<astroo-> ola...
<Kyhell> bom sou novato no Linux
<astroo-> ok
<Kyhell> já usei antes só que enjoei pq não sabia o que fazer
<Kyhell> perdido que nem cego em tiroteio
<Kyhell> agora estou disposto a aprender  mais sobre o Linux
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testar o hardware
<Kyhell> já instalei
<Kyhell> particionei com o ruindows
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Kyhell> existe programa igual ou melhor que o photoshop CS6 do windows
<Kyhell> para ubuntu linux
<bak> oláá bom dia!!
<bak> Alguém poderia me ajudar a solucionar um problema referente ao LOCALIZADOR DE APLICATIVOS do Xubuntu?
<bak> Não estou conseguindo pesquisar e acessar os aplicativos via LOCALIZADOR.
<robson> tenho uma dúvida sobre a troca de sistem, do metasys pelo ubuntu em um telecentro é possível e é permitido?
<robson> alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<robson> hi, help me?
<italo> Onde posso baixar um instalador atualizado?
<Robson> alguem on line?
<Robson> gostaria de saber se posso instalar o ubuntu junto com o linux metasys
<Robson> como faço para receber o cd de instalação?
<diego__> Boa tarde Pessoal
<marinofull> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar a tradução?
<Elfon> marinofull: geralmente vc escolhe pt_BR e baixa todas as atualizações
<Elfon> isto costuma ser feito nas configurações de sistema
<marinofull> nao baixou as atualizações aqui
<marinofull> ele estava quebrando os downloads
<marinofull> e ainda esta quebrando alguns
<marinofull> vou em "Configuração do sistema>> suporte a idiomas>>" aí ele reconhece que nao esta traduzido e começa fazendo o download, mas ele quebra e é abortado
<DiegoPereira> marinofull já tentou instalar o sinaptics e procurar as traduções pt-br ?
<DiegoPereira> tive um incoveniente esses dias com o idioma do firefox e thunderbird e resolvi dessa forma pelo sinaptics
<marinofull> ele também esta quebrando por lá
<DiegoPereira> seu linux foi instalado recentemente ?
<marinofull> isso
<marinofull> eu consegui resolver a maioria dos erros com isso
<marinofull> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf sudo apt-get update
<marinofull> aí cnsegui instalar a maioria das atualizações
<marinofull> porém algumas coisas do core e todo o suporte de idiomas quebra o download
<DiegoPereira> estranho, pois as versoes do ubuntu geralmente atualizam direitinho apos a instalação
<DiegoPereira> nunca tive problemas desse tipo
<marinofull> kkkk sério?
<marinofull> raramente consegui instalar uma nova versã sem problema
<d2> boa tarde gostaria de saber se essa versao o pacote do BrOffic esta em portugues
<DiegoPereira> tive que baixar o pt-br para o firefox e thunderbird pois hoje utilizo o linux mint
<marinofull> so essa 14.04 foi de boa, fui formatar o note e instalar o 14.04.1 aí começou essa dor de cabeça ¬¬
<DiegoPereira> marinofull infelizmente nao poderei lhe ajudar, mas o pessoal aqui é bom e logo logo ira resolver sua situação
<DiegoPereira> na pior das hipoteses voce pode instalar a 14.04 e apos isso fazer a atualização para 14.04.1
<marinofull> obrigado
<DiegoPereira> disponho
<marinofull> existe alguma solução semelhante a deletar a apt list como essa: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf sudo apt-get update
<marinofull> isso funciona quando algumas atuaçizações quabram
<marinofull> sabe se posso fazer o mesmo pra os idiomas?
<DiegoPereira> já tentou utilizar o ubuntu ( live ) e copiar o apt/list ?
<marinofull> não, nem sei como faço isso
<DiegoPereira> vc tem o pendrive ou cd do ubuntu ? se tiver de o boot por ele e tente copiar o diretorio de repositorio depois substitua pelo seu
<danielNt> e melhor vc reinstalar do zero, menos dor de cabeça
<DiegoPereira> só um dica: instale o timeshift e faça um backup do sistema antes de fazer o upgrade
<DiegoPereira> caso de errado basta vc voltar o restore.
<DiegoPereira> experiencia propria
<marinofull> o diretório é este? /var/lib/apt/lists/
<DiegoPereira> /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<marinofull> vlw
<sl1nky> DiegoPereira, você já teve problemas com upgrades?
<DiegoPereira> com upgrade nao, mas instalando pacotes sim
<DiegoPereira> instalei uma certa vez o xubuntu-desktop
<DiegoPereira> baguncei todo meu SO para remover
<DiegoPereira> instalei pelo apt-get dae lascou tudo
<DiegoPereira> tive que instalar do zero
<sl1nky> nada melhor que compilar, hahaha.
<sl1nky> é que somos preguiçosos..
<DiegoPereira> pow eu agora instalei o timeshift e antes de fazer um upgrade ou instalar um programa eu faço o backup
<DiegoPereira> caso de errado é so voltar com o restore
<DiegoPereira> ainda nao precisei... mas.. to me precavendo
<sl1nky> nunca usei não
<sl1nky> já testou pelo menos?
<DiegoPereira> o restore eu ja testei assim que fiz o backup hahaha
<DiegoPereira> agora fico sossegado
<sl1nky> legal
<sl1nky> eu nunca usei esse timeshift
<DiegoPereira> de uma olhada é bem facil e muito bacana
<sl1nky> qd eu chegar em casa eu vou dá uma olhada
<DiegoPereira> blz !
<yangm> bom dia
<yangm> alguém usa algum app de finanças?
<sl1nky> bom dia? hahaha
<sl1nky> recentemente eu baixei um no play store
<sl1nky> mobills, algo assim
<yangm> sl1nky, tô vendo aqui algum que sincronize com pc
<sl1nky> http://www.mobills.com.br/
<yangm> é mais rápido dar um echo "bom dia" do que calcular a hora do dia e lançar a saudação certa
<yangm> ts
<yangm> rs
<sl1nky> dá uma olhada depois
<sl1nky> como assim? ta sem relógio?
<yangm> até eu olhar pra ele já deu tempo de esrever bom dia
<sl1nky> rs
<yangm> parece que o pessoal do mobillis já está querendo seguir o material design do google
<sl1nky> como assim?
<sl1nky> eu ainda não estou usando, mas tou precisando também
<yangm> aquele botão flutuante é típico da nova filosofia de design
<sl1nky> preciso controlar um pouco os gastos
<sl1nky> que botão flutuante?
<sl1nky> a área de login?
<yangm> na screenshot do app
<yangm> https://www.google.com/design/
<yangm> compara com o novo app do Google Plus
<sl1nky> ah, sim
<sl1nky> entendi
<yangm> o Google nem lançou oficialmente ainda
<yangm> isso mostra que eles são nerds como eu, hehe
<sl1nky> pq você ta querendo um app de finanças?
<yangm> pra começar a vida financeira bem
<yangm> o histórico da minha família condena
<yangm> contas e mais contas para se pagar...
<sl1nky> é, tbm preciso.
<yangm> eu fui com a minha mãe abrir uma conta pra mim
<yangm> em banco
<yangm> empataram a minha vida por causa do nome dela
<sl1nky> qual sua idade?
<yangm> 16
<sl1nky> ah, muito novo ainda.
<sl1nky> já tá pensando em economizar?
<yangm> vou ter que continuar recebendo meus freela pela conta do banco dela
<sl1nky> você trabalha?
<yangm> de vez em quando
<yangm> e quero economizar
<DiegoPereira> É necessario firewall e antivirus no linux ?
<DiegoPereira> li diversas matérias prós e contra.
<hggdh> antivirus... não sei, jamais usei. Firewall, sim
<DiegoPereira> caro hggdh, qual firewall voce recomenda ?
<telec> iptables ?
<telec> deve ter algum front-end pra ele
<hggdh> várias opções. Eu uso, no meu laptop, ufw e gufw
<DiegoPereira> to afim de um firewall ( modo grafico ) e que seja facil utilizar
<hggdh> até onde me recordo, ufw/gufw são instalados por default
<hggdh> ufw é via linha de comando, gufw é grafica
<DiegoPereira> vou dar uma olhada hggdh, vi que o meu linux mint já possui o gufw
<DiegoPereira> hehe
<telec> uso mint aqui tb
<hggdh> para antivirus, tem o clamav nos repositórios
<Creto> pra que gufw se a unica coisa que um usuário desktop precisa é de um simples sudo ufw enable
<DiegoPereira> acabei de ativar o ufw
<hggdh> Creto: até o momento que for necessário acessar-se o computardor remotamente :-)
<Creto> pois é, é o bastante
<DiegoPereira> esse ufw é confiavel ?
<Creto> e para acessar o PC remotamente é preciso de algum malabarismo extra no firewall me conta ai então
<hggdh> DiegoPereira: é.
<DiegoPereira> to pesquisando aqui, e o pessoal diz que é bom sim.
<DiegoPereira> que é simples pois vc usa enable para ativar e disable para desativar
<DiegoPereira> heheh
<DiegoPereira> bem acabei de ativar o meu
<hggdh> Creto: depende do que é desejado. Eu tenho meu firewall aberto para SSH and 8080
<DiegoPereira> esse ufw fecha todas as portas e deixa apenas a internet ?
<hggdh> DiegoPereira: o default do ufw é tudo permitido saindo do computador, nada permitido entrando no computador
<DiegoPereira> entendi.
<DiegoPereira> obrigado hggdh
<Creto> hggdh: aceso meu pc remotamente via ssh ou team viewer nada de crácrá aqui
<telec> teamviewer sempre me salvando
<telec> evitando de eu ter q andar 20km até o trampo
<telec> kkk
<DiegoPereira> qual o antivirus que vcs utilizam e recomendam ?
<sl1nky> instale uma VPN no seu servidor
<sl1nky> melhor, hehe
<sl1nky> sinceramente, usar anti-vírus em GNU/Linux é o mesmo que usar remédio sem está doente
<KingCrimson> KKKKK
<KingCrimson> Vírus? O que é isso mesmo?
<sl1nky> mas é a verdade..
<sl1nky> em minha opinião, apenas o firewall bem configurado e o bastante.
<telec> sl1nky, vpn ?
<sl1nky> sim
<sl1nky> Virtual Private Network
<telec> sl1nky, mas seu instalar uma vpn ai vo precisar de VNC
<telec> :\
<telec> são mtas maquinas
<telec> o servidor eu acesso por ssh
<telec> mas os clients n dá
<sl1nky> as máquinas são tudo Windows?
<telec> s
<telec> sim
<sl1nky> isso é verdade..
<DiegoPereira> obrigado pessoal
<telec> sl1nky, já deixo todas as maquinas cadastradas na minha conta no Team
<telec> só do 2 cliques e entro na q eu quero
<sl1nky> entendi
<sl1nky> eu não sou muito fã de usar TeamViewer não
<sl1nky> faço de tudo pra evitar o uso de programas pra qualquer trabalho meu
<telec> eu tb n sou fã ... mas n precisa de porta externa
<sl1nky> mas e essa hora você já largou?
<telec> sl1nky, sim
<telec> sl1nky, saio as 13h
<telec> essa foi a condição
<telec> meio periodo
<telec> kkk
<sl1nky> estágio?
<telec> sl1nky, não
<telec> trampo mesmo
<telec> normal
<sl1nky> hum
<sl1nky> que trabalho bom então ;)
<telec> sai de uma empresa q era de 8 as 18:15, ai outra empresa tava precisando ai falei q queria meio periodo, ai me deram o mesmo salario da outra empresa e meio periodo
<sl1nky> faz o que lá?
<telec> sl1nky, cara, sou o cara da T.I
<telec> kkkk
<telec> é um hotel
<telec> cuido da rede / sistemas
<yangm> telec quanto tempo
<telec> quanto tempo oq ?
<telec> yangm,
<sl1nky> o cara ta te comprimentando, rapaz
<telec> yangm, ah
<telec> yangm, lol
<telec> yangm, eai como vc tá
<yangm> kkkkkkkk
<yangm> telec, tô bem
<telec> yangm, só nos sites ae ?
<yangm> tô parado ultimamente
<telec> tá fazendo oq ?
<telec> no face o dia todo ?
<yangm> nem
<yangm> metade escola, metade 9gag
<Creto> que pena que o DiegoPereira saiu agora que eu iria indicar um ótimo Anti-Vírus para ele usar kkkkkkkkkkkk
<yangm> Creto, ClamAV?
<telec> pow
<telec> antivirus pra linux é n passar a senha root pro virus
<telec> só isso
<telec> lol
<yangm> falando de virus em linux
<yangm> lembrei de uma proposta de trabalho no workana
<Creto> Não, não yangm
<yangm> "arquivo sequestrado por virus"
<telec> hoje vou embarcar em uma viagem
<telec> pelo Tunnel do tempo
<telec> pq minha internet vai cortar
<telec> e vai me restar 64Kbps EDGE
<telec> de volta a discada
<Creto> yangm: eu ia indicar o FobiadeM$.exe para ele
<yangm> Creto, kkkk
<yangm> telec, qual operadora?
<telec> yangm, tim
<yangm> telec, vira beta
<telec> no site do beta ta dizendo q o limite agora é 10mb por dia
<yangm> telec, comigo nunca limitaram
<telec> mas mudaram agora
<telec> :\
<yangm> duvido
<yangm> esses dias usei 17gb em menos de uma semana
<yangm> sempre teve esse limite de "10mb"
<telec> hummmm
<telec> oq faz pra ser beta ?
<yangm> mas dizem que pode haver diferença entre o beta "dado" pro beta comprado direto com a tim
<yangm> 1. peça pra um beta que fez pontos pra virar betalab te dar um chip
<yangm> 2. carrega 100 reais de crédito e liga pedindo pra ser beta
<telec> porra
<telec> caro em
<telec> Se você atingir o consumo diário de 10MB, a sua velocidade de navegação, que normalmente é de 500kbps, diminui para 50kbps até o dia seguinte.
<Creto> Olha esse negócio de NET é ruim mesmo aqui onde moro...
<yangm> telec, mesma coisa NET vírtua
<yangm> diz que tem limite de 80GB
<yangm> mas nunca me pararam
<telec> é
<telec> mas 80GB é bem diferente de 10mb :<
<yangm> acho que eles usam isso só quando a rede não aguenta mais
<telec> foda cara
<yangm> ou eles sorteiam alguns pra ter o limite reduzido
<telec> preciso de uma internet emergencial
<yangm> tenho 3 betas aqui, o da minha mãe, o meu e o da minha avó
<telec> até instalarem minha linha
<yangm> nenhum dos 3 tem limite de velocidade
<yangm> mas não passa de 1Mbps
<yangm> quebra um galhão na rua
<yangm> tendi
<telec> Caso o cliente termine de usar sua franquia antes da data de renovação, o
<telec> serviço será bloqueado. Promocionalmente, até 31/08, a velocidade será
<telec> reduzida para 32 Kbps (trinta e dois kilobytes por segundo).
<Creto> telec: eu também mas a Oi diz que nem endereço tenho, sou indigente kkkkkkkk
<telec> que bondade
<telec> Creto, porra, to esperando da Oi tb :<
<telec> quero ver ql operadora é menos pior dps da franquia
<telec> tem jeito n
<telec> a redução é sempre de 64 Kbps pra baixo
<telec> Após ultrapassar a sua franquia,você continua navegando com a velocidade reduzida de 30 Kbps
<yangm> telec, é beta ou nada
<telec> foda é pagar 100 reais
<telec> pra ter 10 mb só
<yangm> dps mando prints
<yangm> todo mundo postava print de tim beta no grupo do tecnoblog
<yangm> vou ver se acho um dos meus
<hggdh> telec: apenas um aviso, palavrões não são permitidos aqui.
<telec> hggdh, desculpe
<telec> yangm, milagres acontecem ! o tecnico da oi me ligou q tá chegando aqui lol
<yangm> telec, é pra glorificar de pé
<telec> pow
<telec> tão me enrolando a um tempão
<telec> agora o cara tá chegando em 15 minutos
<telec> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Elfon> astroo-: opa
<astroo-> ola
<d2> boa noite
<d2> acabei de instalar meu ubuntu primeira vez no meu pc quero instalar o idioma do libre em PORT do Brasil como faço pois pede uma senha
<d2> e nao sei qual é
<d2> alguem pode me ajudar muito grato
<hggdh> d2: é a tua senha
<d2> 14.4 minha versao
<sl1nky> d2, a senha do seu usuário, rapaz..
<sl1nky> vish, saiu
<Balieiro> Olá
<Balieiro> alguém pode me auxiliar a baixar o tor pelo terminal do Ubuntu 14.04?
<fabianin> Galera, existe um canal do mint BR?
<astroo-> Balieiro  ola
<astroo-> vai ao site do tor e pronto
<Balieiro> mas aí ele baixa o start-tor-browser
<Balieiro> que só executa como gedit
<Balieiro> nao consigo fazer executar.
<fabianin> Boa note, meu gcc tá retornando o seguinte erro:  stdio.h: No such file or directory
<fabianin>  #include <stdio.h>
<hggdh> fabianin: não vejo um (podes usar /msg alis list <algo>)
<fabianin> Alguém tem alguma idéia?
<fabianin> Tá eu sei que tá dizendo que não existe a biblioteca, mas po, ela é padrão
<hggdh> fabianin: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<Balieiro> tor
<fabianin> hggdh: Vou tentar, thanks!
<Balieiro> como faço pra rodar arquivos .sh na interface grafica?
<hggdh> Balieiro: normalment não é uma boa ideia executar shell scripts assim. Abra um terminal (CTRL+ALT+T), e execute-o de lá
<Balieiro> certo
<luciano_> como coloco o ubuntu em português ???
<Balieiro> mas mesmo assim, como o faço?
<luciano_> ??????????
<luciano_> ??????????
<hggdh> luciano_: paciencia, por favor
<luciano_> ok
<luciano_> sou novato, estou experimentando o ubuntu, acabei de instalar !!!
<Balieiro> veja
<Balieiro> sh: 0: Can't open start-tor-browser.sh balieiro@Balieiro:~/Downloads/tor-browser_pt-PT$
<hggdh> Balieiro: abra um terminal como indiquei acima;
<fabianin> hggdh: Valeu, funcionou!
<Balieiro> sim hggdh
<hggdh> Balieiro: cd ~/Downloads/tor-browser_pt-PT
<Balieiro> eu abri o terminal, qual o código que coloco?
<hggdh> Balieiro: bash ./start-tor-browser.sh
<Balieiro> eu dei cd até a pasta e tentei executar dando sh star-tor-browser.sh
<hggdh> Balieiro: e o que ocorre?
<Balieiro> balieiro@Balieiro:~/Downloads/tor-browser_pt-PT$ sh start-tor-browser.sh sh: 0: Can't open start-tor-browser.sh
<Balieiro> balieiro@Balieiro:~/Downloads/tor-browser_pt-PT$ sh start-tor-browser.sh
<Balieiro> sh: 0: Can't open start-tor-browser.sh
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> Balieiro: aonde está start-tor-browser.sh? As mensagens acima sugerem algum erro ao tentar abrir este arquivo
<Balieiro> eu dei um cd /home/balieiro/Downloads/tor-browser_pt-PT
<Balieiro> essa é a pasta que está o arquivo
<hggdh> Balieiro: ls -l start-tor-browser.sh, e coloque a saída aqui
<Balieiro> dentro da pasta dele ou nao?
<Balieiro> ls: não é possível acessar start-tor-browser.sh: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<hggdh> Balieiro: pois é. Este arquivo não se encontra lá
<Balieiro> balieiro@Balieiro:~/Downloads/tor-browser_pt-PT$ dir Browser  Data  Docs  start-tor-browser	Tor balieiro@Balieiro:~/Downloads/tor-browser_pt-PT$
<Balieiro> olha no dir ali
<Balieiro> ele aparece.
<hggdh> Balieiro: não, não aparece. Mas tem lá um arquivo 'start-tor-browser' *SEM* ".sh"
<Balieiro> certo. Isso foi oq baixei direto do site.
<Balieiro> nao alterei nada.
<Balieiro> torproject
<hggdh> Balieiro: tente sh ./start-tor-browser
<DiegoPereira> Boa noite pessoal
<DiegoPereira> Alguem sabe como corrigir dual boot
<astroo-> ola
<DiegoPereira> ?
<DiegoPereira> Eu instalei o linux mint em meu desktop, porem eu uso o windows 8 para jogos, acabei perdendo o dual boot
<astroo-> DiegoPereira  ve o privado
<rocavalcante> Boa Noite
<xGrind> DiegoPereira, vc tem o mint aí no DVD?
<astroo-> ola
<DiegoPereira> sim
<DiegoPereira> xGrind
<xGrind> DiegoPereira, procura na internet, sobre ppa do boot repair
<DiegoPereira> ok
<xGrind> DiegoPereira, aí vc entra como live, adiciona o ppa, instala o boot repair, e abre o programa. ele já restaura o grub pra vc de uma forma automatica, sempre precisar digitar comandos
<DiegoPereira> obrigado xGrind
<xGrind> DiegoPereira, de nada. se não der certo, pode perguntar
<DiegoPereira> vou tentar, boa noite pessoal e mais uma vez obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-22
<DiegoPereira> alguem sabe como traduzir a " man " para pt-br ?
<omelete> ñ to lembrado se isso pega automatico do seu locale
<DiegoPereira> pois é o comando man esta em ingles
<cris> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Robfisico> Gente, boa noite. Vocês já tiveram algum problema para fazer o android enxergar e conetar a rede wi-fi criada pelo ubuntu? Meu celular não enxerga/conecta
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> nao tenho android
<Robfisico> Certo
<dk_millares> ja guglou ne?
<Robfisico> sim
<Robfisico> Tem tutorial mas nada falando em não conseguir acessar. Apenas que o android nativo não reconhece ad-hoc. Mas, pelo ubuntu é HotSpot, deveri ver
<astroo-> ve o privado
<dk_millares> outro device nao android enxerga Robfisico?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<DiegoPereira> Bom dia pessoal
<rocavalcante> ola
<Balieiro> Olá
<Balieiro> alguém pode me ajudar com a instalação do NetBeans no Ubuntu 14.04?!
<Balieiro> eu baixei pelo site da oracle
<Balieiro> mas quando vou executar o sh ele me dá que o JVM não é compativel
<Balieiro> pesquisei na internet, encontrei que eu deveria instalar o ia32-libs package
<Balieiro> como faço para instalar isso?
<KingCrimson> cola aí o que a instalação pede.
<Balieiro> ok, só um minuto
<Balieiro> Procurando por um JVM no sistema... Preparando JVM embutida... /tmp/.nbi-5080410.tmp/jre-7u4-linux-x64.bin: 1: /tmp/.nbi-5080410.tmp/jre-7u4-linux-x64.bin: Syntax error: ")" unexpected Não é possível preparar a JVM embutida para executar o instalador. O mais provável é que a JVM embutida seja incompatível com a plataforma atual. Consulte Perguntas Frequentes em http://wiki.netbeans.org/FaqUnableToPrepareBundledJdk para obte
<KingCrimson> O teu java instalado é da Oracle ou é o Open?
<Balieiro> da Oracle
<Balieiro> mas consegui ja
<Balieiro> tive que baixar o x86
<Balieiro> estava tentando pelo x64
<KingCrimson> mmm
<KingCrimson> E tua plataforma não é x64?
<Balieiro> sei la
<Balieiro> o ubuntu eu baixei o 64
<Balieiro> mas nao sei se meu processador é 64 saca?!
<KingCrimson>  cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep cores
<KingCrimson> Se tiver mais que dois núcleos, a plataforma é 64bits.
<KingCrimson> Desde a série Pentium 4 3.0 todos os processadores da linha top Intel são 64bits.
<KingCrimson> Pentium 4 3.0 HT pra cima.
<DiegoPereira> Bom dia, alguem tem o gmediafinder instalado no 14.04
<KingCrimson> Não, sorry :)
<DiegoPereira> alguem utiliza um programa para baixar videos do youtube ?
<Mexicano> bom dia! sou iniciante, porém com alguma experiência em windows, a empresa onde trabalho pediu para montar um servidor linux usando o ubuntu, como faço para baixar o ubuntu server?
<telec> Mexicano, só ir no site do ubuntu
<Mexicano> pelo site só me dá opção de baixar o ubuntu desktop, poço até estar enganado, mas esta opção seria para máquinas de usúarios
<telec> e baixar
<telec> ql site vc tá ?
<telec> provavelmente não é o oficial
<telec> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Mexicano> me informe por gentileza o site oficial
<telec> esse é o oficial
<telec> e tem no menu ali 'server'
<Mexicano> quase no rodapé do site, já visualizei
<telec> rodape ?
<telec> tá no topo
<telec> bem no menu laranja
<Mexicano> ok, já visualizei tambem, desculpe
<Mexicano> muito agradecido pela atenção
<fantasma> ola boa tarde a todos, alguem sabe algum programa para criar boot do ubuntu no proprio ubuntu?
<fantasma> tenho a iso, no windows uso yumi, mas no linux não sei
<KingCrimson> tem o unetbootin
<KingCrimson> e o do próprio ubuntu
<fantasma> ele esta na central de programas?
<diegomrbean> Alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<KingCrimson> Procure o "Criador de discos de inicialização".
<fantasma> massa, valeu, obrigado.
<RafaLaus> bt
<fabianin> alguém ai manja de instruções do 8086?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<faelhs> :D
<faelhs> agora sim :p
<astroo-> ?
<faelhs> conectei num chat br :D tava falando com os gringo
<astroo-> ok
<faelhs> cara depois que voce aprende a usar o linux e domina ele, simpismente impossivel usar outro S.O.
<faelhs> a pena é o pouco suporte de programas de grandes empresas como adobe, autodesk e por ai vai
<astroo-> $$$$$$$$ rula...
<faelhs> :'( mas tem bastante opções que contornam isso
<faelhs> com certeza. acho que poderiam portar mais jogos também, eu deixo de jogar alguns mmorpg por esse motivo
<faelhs> só formatei meu notebook para instalar o studio do ubuntu porque vou gravar umas coisas
<faelhs> eu tentei instalar os pacotes do studio sem formatar porem bugou os driver do notebook kkkkkk
<odinei> ola, falo em PT-BR, voces tambem?
<astroo-> ola tambem
<odinei> que bom, eu gostaria de saber pq nenhuma distro linux funciona a funcaao suspender no meu pc
<odinei> inclusive ubuntu (logico).
<odinei> eh culpa do kernel linux?
<odinei> ou oq?
<astroo-> culpa do hardware sem soluçao
<odinei_> ola, aconteceram problemas aqui e acabei fechando, mas voltei
<odinei_> a questao era, nenhuma distro linux funciona a funcao suspender no meu pc
<odinei_> inclusive ubuntu
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<odinei_> detalhes COMPUTADOR Asus P8H61-M LE
<astroo-> nesse caso da que motherboard tem e nao o pc em si
<odinei_> sim, usei PC para falar sobre a maquina
<astroo-> ve o privado
<odinei_> nao sou tecnico nem nada, so usuario mesmo
<astroo-> ok
<xGrind> odinei_, ja testou quais distros?
<Raff> tenho uma duvida, olha soh, eu vou instalar o ubuntu 14.04 , eu tenho um ssd 120Gb e um hdd 1Tb , e eu pretendo instalar o Xen hypervisor depois, como devo criar as particoes ?
<astroo-> Raff  da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Raff> blz
<Raff> jogando um sudoku aqui enquanto isso, kkkk
<omelete> esse xen hyper é só um app?
<Raff> Um hipervisor é um plataforma que permite aplicar diversas técnicas de controle de virtualização para utilizar, ao mesmo tempo, diferentes sistemas operativos no mesmo computador
<rafaelms> boa noite
<rafaelms> alguém da bahia?
<astroo-> ola
<rafaelms> ou pernambuco?
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-23
<Guest18392> olá, boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<Guest18392> sabe como ativar a impressão duplex?
<Guest18392> no libreoffice
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest18392> ok
<LeandroLuiz> Guest18392, arquivo, configuração da impressora
<LeandroLuiz> seleciona a impressora
<LeandroLuiz> clica em propriedades
<LeandroLuiz> e marca duplex
<Guest18392> kkk
<Guest18392> se fosse facil assim ja tinha feito
<Guest18392> rs
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: toma!
<LeandroLuiz> Guest18392, se vc soubesse tanto quanto sua arrogância, vc saberia que para a opção duplex estar disponível, o driver precisa ser compatível..
<LeandroLuiz> Guest18392, assim como a impressora
<LeandroLuiz> Guest18392, ninguém aqui ta te fazendo favor ao te responder, vc pedir ajuda aqui é um privilegio..
<Rudolf> Guest18392: toma!
<Rudolf> 1x1
<Rudolf> agora vai a negra
<Rudolf> Ready?
<Rudolf> GO!
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf, é dificil neh cara? vc de folga, aí chega um noob folgado..
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> parece que to até no trabalho..
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: só falta bater ponto
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: sexta-feira a nite
<Rudolf> noite
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Passei por situação similar essa semana no #gnome. Um cara veio reclamando porque na documentação ou site do Gnome vinha uma mensagem que dava a entender que usar ou baixar o Gnome era um privilégio, não um direito.
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, E o cara veio pedir para que corrigíssemos isso para deixar claro que usar o Gnome e qualquer software livre é um direito e não um privilégio.
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Dediquei mais de 1h para convencê-lo do contrário :P
<Rudolf> huheiuheiuehiuehiehuehi
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut, dificil neh cara?
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: posso te chamar de mané? educadamente falando?
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: faltou um "" no mané
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: mas jesus
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: perder 1s de sua vida com um cara desses
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: só pode ser para garantir kitnet no céu
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, http://prodigalthought.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/wrong.jpg
<LeandroLuiz> kitnet? garantiu uma mansão com 45 virgens..
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuhuihe
<KurtKraut> Ultimamente tenho me incomodado com essa falta de costume e de bom senso em comunidades virtuais e tenho chamado a atenção de quem pisa na bola.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: vc é novo nas comunas?
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut, vc assina a caiu neh?
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: vulgo baboo
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> ia pedir pra ver se ta perdendo pacote pra 8.8.8.8
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: aquela lista anda zuada
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: ultimamente
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: nego reclamando até de recebimento de warez na rede
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: tinha que ser na MASOCH ou na GTER
<LeandroLuiz> e o cara que mandou ontem assim: "meu link esta sob ataque"
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> só isso
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: we under attack
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: run for your lives
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: eu vi
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: mas é o que a gente comenta da qualidade do TI
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: só reflexo
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: ow, muleque da bombril
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: top viu
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: fala direito
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: escreve direito
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: excessão
<LeandroLuiz> fala isso em público não cara
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: entrou lá esse mês
<LeandroLuiz> vão achar outra coisa
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf, deu sorte.. cliente bacana.. esse eu atendo com gosto..
<LeandroLuiz> tem problemas reais
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: é aquele negócio né
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: se chamou, é pq deu merda grande também
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: agora eu tenho dois assim
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: de 20
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: é uma "boa" porcentagem
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: ironicamente falando
<LeandroLuiz> tenho nenhum assim
<gabriel> Olá. Sou novo por aqui! :D
<Rudolf> gabriel: bem vindo irmão
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<gabriel> :D Puxa.. Eu usava o mIRC há mais de doze anos atrás. Fico feliz por saber que tem um pessoal por aqui fortalecendo a comunidade!
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Sim, assino a caiu e respondo muito lá
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Não, estou aqui 'na comunidade, na periferia' desde 1994 :D
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut, reconheci seu nick
<gabriel> Hahahahahaha!!!!
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: eu acho que tenho um mal costume de ver as respostas mas não quem responde
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf, eu uso gmail.. o nome de quem responde fica bem explicito..
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkk
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Por causa desse episódio do 'caiu' em que dei patada no cara muita gente veio falar comigo, para rir ou apoiar ou aplaudir etc. :P
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Existe um canal da lista aqui, o #caiu
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut, se eu perguntar se o 8.8.8.8 ta perdendo pacote lá eu sou banido?
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, ahahahaha :D
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkkk
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, O meu desejo é que essas banalidades fossem ditas no IRC (como também os assuntos mais urgentes) e a mailing para coisas mais complexas, longo prazo etc.
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Mas eu sei que querer não é poder.
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut, é.. eu também..
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: mas a abrangencia do IRC caiu muito não?
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: conheço poucos que ainda usam diariamente
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: precisamos divulgar
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Sim, o uso caiu bastante. Na década de 90 era o principal meio de comunicação em tempo real na internet.
<KurtKraut> Mas as melhores pessoas eu conheço aqui pelo IRC. Por isso adoro isso daqui e passo longe de porcarias como Facebook
<gabriel> É verdade! Usei muito isso! Agora só sei mandar mensagem, hehehehehehe!!!
<KurtKraut> gabriel, Eu diria que isso basta :P
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: dois
<gabriel> :D
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: grandes amigos da mesma cidade fiz por aqui
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: e outros pelo país a fora
<LeandroLuiz> eu tb fiz.. inclusive um faleceu..
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: estou por aqui apenas desde 2000
<gabriel> É verdade, cara! o facebook tá uma m**da!!!
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: é, não foi o InvisibleMan não né?
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf, nom
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf, era da brasirc
<LeandroLuiz> quando a brasirc era brasirc
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: perdemos um do #linuxajuda
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: alergia cronica
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: teve parada cardíaca
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf, esse foi infarto
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: ow, aquela semana foi foda
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf, com vinte e poucos anos
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: coinscidência
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf, do nada
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: qual o nome dele?
<LeandroLuiz> Cristiano
<LeandroLuiz> nick dele na epoca (2002 eu acho)
<LeandroLuiz> era Mouse
<Rudolf> ah, né não
<LeandroLuiz> foda
<gabriel> Galera, o que vocês esperam da versão 14.10 do ubuntu? Tem muita coisa a melhorar? Tô usando a 14.04 e tá uma belezura!!!
<Rudolf> --
<LeandroLuiz> cara, eu não uso
<LeandroLuiz> então fica dificil falar
<KurtKraut> gabriel,14.10 está boa sim e recomendo o uso
<omelete> mir vem nessa versão?
<LeandroLuiz> quando o Unity chegou, eu saí
<KurtKraut> omelete, como default não
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkk
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Não precisa jogar a água do banho com o bebê junto. Eu estou usando Gnome 3 no Ubuntu e adorando.
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut, Gnome 3 tb não agradei
<celso> eu ja fui de xubuntu
<gabriel> Pois é... Eu vi em um vídeo no yt de um cara reclamando um pouco do unity 8, então como é alpha eu ainda não pensei em migrar. Vou esperar sair a final mesmo...
<gabriel> Mas confesso que eu estou muito vislumbrado com o Mint - cinnamon
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut, to usando o Debian com Mate (fork do gnome 2)
<KurtKraut> Eu sei que mudar de paradigma de desktop é difícil. Eu resisti por meses. Mas insisti no Unity por 2 semanas e foi o suficiente para aprender o novo workflow, o novo modo de 'pensar'. E é uma maravilha
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut, tb acredito que iria me acostumar..
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut, mas sei la.. simplesmente resolvi nem tentar..
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkkkk
<KurtKraut> E está todo mundo indo para esse caminho: Gnome, Unity, Windows 8, Mac OS X et.c
<El_Mariache> Realmente... A única coisa que me incomoda um pouco são as atualizações do libreoffice. Há um certo 'delay' nelas.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: todo mundo uma pinoia
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: tamo aqui de fluxbox, firme e forte
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, ahahah :P
<LeandroLuiz> até agora o Mate ta legal
<gnu_phantom> cara.. alguém me explicaria como eu procuro canais aqui do Brasil? Dei um barra list (que é a única coisa que eu me lembro) mas só tem coisa da gringa, hehehehehe!
<KurtKraut> gnu_phantom, Tem poucos canais brasileiros mesmo
<Rudolf> gnu_phantom: time to learn english, but be polite
<gnu_phantom> Pois é, hahahahaha!!
<Rudolf> gnu_phantom: não tem jeiot
<Rudolf> jeito
<Rudolf> gnu_phantom: as melhores informações estão em ingles
<astroo-> a ditadura da internet sem o meu projeto gratis
<KurtKraut> Ih lá vem o astroo-... ahahhaha :D
<astroo-> e mais uns mil milhoes se calhar
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> astroo-, qual seu projeto gratis?
<LeandroLuiz> conta ai pra nós
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: não!
<Rudolf> não faz isso
<LeandroLuiz> to curioso cara
<Rudolf> chama em pvt
<Rudolf> é secreto
<LeandroLuiz> pq?
<LeandroLuiz> porra
<LeandroLuiz> mas ele ta reclamando da ditadura da internet
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: é apenas para um grupo seleto de pessoas
<LeandroLuiz> tem que divulgar pra massa
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> divulga ae astroo-
<LeandroLuiz> qual o plano para dominar o mundo?
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: contabilizando baixas em 3..2..1..
<astroo-> e tipo complemento da wikipedia com bate papo e informaçao do dia e sera a "casa" dos povos a nivel social
<LeandroLuiz> conte-me mais
<astroo-> posso por o demo?
<LeandroLuiz> o demo?
<LeandroLuiz> demonio?
<LeandroLuiz> ou a demonstração?
<astroo-> a ultima...
<LeandroLuiz> ah sim
<LeandroLuiz> pode
<LeandroLuiz> vai la
<astroo-> http://social-real.hostyd.net/
<LeandroLuiz> make my day
<Rudolf> astroo-: tá levinho e lega até o site
<Rudolf> astroo-: parabéns
<Rudolf> astroo-: uma sugestão
<LeandroLuiz> asklov, bacana.. mas como vc planeja transformar na casa dos povos? um acordo com a Microsoft pra colocar de pagina inicial do IE?
<Rudolf> astroo-: coloque MUNDO EXTRATERRESTRE em algo como "Pensamento Alternativo"
<LeandroLuiz> asklov,
<LeandroLuiz> maldito tab
<Rudolf> astroo-: preserva sua credibilidade
<LeandroLuiz> astroo-,
<LeandroLuiz> bacana.. mas como vc planeja transformar na casa dos povos? um acordo com a Microsoft pra colocar de pagina inicial do IE?
<astroo-> obrigado
<astroo-> nao
<LeandroLuiz> vc já deve ter pensando nisso neh?
<astroo-> a uniao de todas as pessoas que gostam que de algo que nao seja dominado por interesses de grupos de $$$$$$$ ou politicos etc
<astroo-> tipo direitos humanos na internet social
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Kyhell> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<Kyhell> estou usando o linux ubuntu 13.10 e o empathy messenger não aparece na area de trabalho , o que eu posso fazer para corrigir isso
<Kyhell> fala ae astroo, blz contigo
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Kyhell> estou tranquilo
<Kyhell> ainda dando uma estudada no ubuntu linux
<astroo-> ok
<Quiabo> Posso tirar dúvidas sobre minhas dificuldades em mexer no sistema por aqui? Procurar soluções no Google demora muito e muitas vezes não acho bem o que quero.
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<telec> Quiabo, fale sua duvida ... é muito mais efetivo
<Rudolf> oh senhor
<telec> o velho habito que nós temos aqui ... 'Pergunte, não pergunte se pode perguntar'
<Quiabo> Às vezes pode ser como um fórum e eu to no lugar errado. Só queria ter certeza disso, haha.
<LeandroLuiz> e a dúvida?
<Rudolf> eeeeeeeeeee tempoooo!
<LeandroLuiz> se tivesse no show do milhão já tinha perdido
<telec> Melhor mandar uma carta
<Quiabo> Eu tentei instalar uns programas pelo terminal, e em um deles acabei digitando uma letra a mais, e toda vez que eu uso apt-get update, as últimas informações mostram que algumas coisas falharam ou não foram encontradas. Isso é normal aparecer? Ou tenho que fazer alguma coisa para sumir com elas. Pra mim parece que foi pro limbo porque não sei achar as coisas ainda
<Quiabo> Po, to elaborando a pergunta pra não parecer prolixo
<LeandroLuiz> ah certo
<LeandroLuiz> cola a saída do apt no pastebin
<LeandroLuiz> e cola o link do pastebin aqui
<Quiabo> Haha, eu sou novo no Linux, não sei o que é pastebin
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: da ultima vez que mandei o cara usar o pastebin
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: o cara me xingou
<telec> captcha ?
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: achou que tava mandando virus para ele
<telec> ah
<Rudolf> telec: acho que por causa do bin
<telec> ultima vez q usei e n consegui passar o captcha maldito
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, http://pastebin.com/
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, cola ae
<LeandroLuiz> clica em submit
<LeandroLuiz> pega o link
<LeandroLuiz> e taca aqui
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf, kkkkkkkkkkkk
<telec> deixa eu conferir se vou ter q trabalhar amanha :<
<LeandroLuiz> telec, dureza heim
<telec> acho q n vou precisar ir
<telec> o servidor ta vivo
<Quiabo> http://pastebin.com/fqXheCyd
<Rudolf> telec: parabens pela graça alcançada
<Quiabo> Coloquei só o final, se precisar de mais info eu copio mais
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, dois problemas
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, aparentemente seu sources.list ta bixado
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, segundo, alguma coisa esta rodando em background usando o apt
<Rudolf> e tem um apt travado
<Quiabo> Eu devo ter feito cagada instalando algum programa
<Quiabo> E como a gente resolve? Haha
<telec> mal sinal
<telec> ip n ta pingando
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, faz um backup do arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, e substitui por isso http://pastebin.com/5uG8pJpM
<Quiabo> Fazer o backup é só digitar esse comando no terminal?
<Rudolf> tudum tzzz
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, entra no diretorio /etc/apt
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, dps dá um mv sources.list sources.list.bkp
<LeandroLuiz> como root
<LeandroLuiz> dps cria um arquivo com o conteúdo que te mandei no link e coloca o nome de sources.list
<Quiabo> Pra criar um arquivo qual comando eu uso?
<Quiabo> Pode rir ai Rudolf, demorei 10h pra acertar o backup
<Quiabo> Ou faz tipo uma nota do windows?
<Rudolf> Quiabo: cara, conhece o focalinux?
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, abre o nano no terminal
<LeandroLuiz> dentro do diretorio /etc/apt
<LeandroLuiz> cola o conteúdo
<LeandroLuiz> dá um ctrl x
<LeandroLuiz> dá o nome
<LeandroLuiz> e salva
<Quiabo> Não, instalei o Linux anteontem. To apanhando até agora. Ainda não entendi direito as parada ainda.
<Rudolf> Quiabo: http://www.guiafoca.org/
<Rudolf> Quiabo: leia, vai lhe fazer bem
<Quiabo> Nossa cara, acho que sou lesado. Eu apertei no nano no terminal ele abriu como se fosse uma tela de ajuda, com vários ^(uma letra)
<Quiabo> É ai que eu deveria estar mesmo?
<Quiabo> Eu consegui chegar dentro do diretório, pelo menos, haha
<Quiabo> E pra colar o que você me mandou é com os dois botões do mouse mesmo? Ou tem um jeito melhor?
<LeandroLuiz> é aí mesmo
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, acho que dá pra usar o mouse
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkk
<Quiabo> Acho que foi, haha
<Quiabo> Puta, esse lance de sudo eu esqueço direto. Até lembrar que era isso que tava faltando...
<Quiabo> Eu olhei dentro da o diretório apt e tem o arquivo source.list
<LeandroLuiz> mas vc deu o mv sources.list sources.list.bkp ?
<Quiabo> O que confunde é às vezes se tocar que diretório é uma pasta, porque não é claro pra quem acabou de chegar.
<Quiabo> Sim
<Quiabo> Tenho os dois arquivos agora. O Bkp e o normal
<LeandroLuiz> então
<Rudolf> fuiz
<LeandroLuiz> o nome é sources.list
<Quiabo> Certo
<LeandroLuiz> agora dá um killall dpkg
<Quiabo> Com sudo?
<LeandroLuiz> é
<Quiabo> Nenhum processo localizado
<LeandroLuiz> blz
<LeandroLuiz> agora dá um apt-get update
<Quiabo> Você terá que executar o apt-get update para corrigir estes problemas
<Quiabo> Eu faço de novo?
<LeandroLuiz> cola a saída toda lá no pastebin de novo
<LeandroLuiz> e me manda o link
<Quiabo> http://pastebin.com/0RifLHgv
<LeandroLuiz> Quiabo, coloca nesse sources.list ae
<LeandroLuiz> isso
<LeandroLuiz> http://pastebin.com/CEQPGNxy
<LeandroLuiz> apaga tudo e coloca isso ai
<LeandroLuiz> e dá um apt-get update de novo
<Quiabo> Direto no terminal, sem entrar em nada?
<LeandroLuiz> nano sources.list
<Quiabo> Ah
<Quiabo> Aparentemente está escrito a mesma coisa
<Quiabo> Que tem que executar o apt-get update pra corrigir os problemas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Quiabo> LeandroLuiz Conseguiu ver o pastebin?
<Quiabo> Como eu incluo diretórios no menu "Locais"? Se eu simplesmente arrasto a pasta, ao invés de adicionar ou sugerir que fique embaixo de outra pasta, ele joga dentro de alguma que já existe.
<backtin> olááá
<backtin> Bom dia.
<backtin> Quando eu tenho uma linha de codigo muito grande para escrever no Terminal como eu faço?
<backtin> E essa linha ta em uma página da web.
<backtin> Como faz?
<Ernandes> use o \
<backtin> Como?
<backtin> nao entendi
<Ernandes> coloque \ no final da linha e depois da enter
<backtin> Acho que vc não entendeu
<backtin> rs
<Ernandes> só pode rs
<backtin> eu tenho que atualizar um drive pelo Terminal...
<backtin> porém, o codigo para eu atualizar é muito grande e esta em uma pagina da web....
<backtin> se fosse possivel era eu dar CRTL C e CTRL V e colava no Terminal, mas nao da
<Ernandes> só tem modo texto no seu pc?
<backtin> não
<backtin> tem ambiente grafico
<Ernandes> entao da pra colar
<Ernandes> use o sakura ou terminator como terminal
<Ernandes> eles permitem copiar e colar
<Rudolf> mlterm
<Rudolf> konsole
<Ernandes> eu uso o sakura diariamente
<Rudolf> backtin: copie e cole com o botão do meio do mouse (wheel)
<backtin> sem instalar nada, nao da?
<backtin> rs
<Rudolf> backtin: copie e cole com o botão do meio do mouse (wheel)
<Ernandes> serve tbem
<backtin> LINDOS
<backtin> AMO VCS
<BAKHTIN> gente
<BAKHTIN> outra duvida
<BAKHTIN> Toda vez que eu ligo o PC o ponteiro do mouse fica no canto superior esquerdo...isso ta me gerando muito desconforto alguem sabe como solucionar?
<BAKHTIN> rs
<Rudolf> BAKHTIN: e como seu mouse volta a funcionar?
<BAKHTIN> não.
<BAKHTIN> ele funciona corretamente.
<BAKHTIN> mas, toda vez que eu ligo o PC e inicializa o Xubuntu o ponteiro do mouse fica no canto superior esquerdo...Gostaria que o SO inicializasse com o ponteiro do mouse no centro da tela.
<BAKHTIN> rs
<BAKHTIN> Isso é muito desconfortável =//
<Ernandes> sem ideias rs
<BAKHTIN> eu tenho toque. kkkk...isso é muito chato
<BAKHTIN> rs
<gnu_phantom> Bom dia para quem é de dia, e boa noite para quem é de noite!
<edsoncanto> toque pelo ponteiro do mouse. Essa é nova.
<Satyadhar> fala galera
<gnu_phantom> Opa!
<gnu_phantom> Alguém que use apenas o firefox como navegador?
<gnu_phantom> Os gêmeos de Mamon brigaram. Seus conflitos mergulharam o mundo em uma nova escuridão. As trevas causavam repulsa à criatura. Ela então começou a mover-se mais rápido e cresceu mais forte, saiu e disseminou-se. E as criaturas trouxeram fogo e luz à escuridão.
<gnu_phantom> de O Livro de Mozilla, 15:1
<licensed_> gnu_phantom, eu
<gnu_phantom> Eis o exemplo da ganância do homem em ter a propriedade das coisas....
<Satyadhar> vish
<Satyadhar> o problema que é a ilusão
<Satyadhar> existe pessoas muito iludidas
<gnu_phantom> O mundo 'tal qual como conhecemos' também é uma ilusão.
<Satyadhar> e como conhecemos o mundo?
<licensed_> mermao vcs tao lendo muito livro de historinha e vendo muito filme
<gnu_phantom> O 'x' da questão é que essa ilusão fora fabricada, de modo que fossemos bois trabalhando em um grande engenho.
<Satyadhar> e quem fabricou essa ilusão?
<gnu_phantom> Ah, é? E com base em que tu afirma isso?
<licensed_> por favor pessoal, offtopic vao no ##ubuntu-br
<gnu_phantom> Tudo na engenharia da computação tem um sentido. Os objetos; as cores; a dinamização funcional. E tudo isso serve de modo a afetar a mente e o comportamento humano. Ou vc acha que o facebook realmente não é um tubo de ensaio?
<Satyadhar> esses debates são muito demorados e acho que não vale a pena
<Satyadhar> gnu_phantom vc anda lendo muito teoria da conspiração, acredita em OVNS e Daniken? LOL
<gnu_phantom> Entendo completamente a tua posição.
<licensed_> pessoal voces poderiam conversar esses assuntos no ##ubuntu-br ?
<Rudolf> dorgas!
<gnu_phantom> Não. Basta entrar no plano de análise para tomar conhecimento do estrago que vivemos nesse mundo. O amor está na boca de quem não ama; as relações sociais transformaram-se em cliques de pornografia. Sites de violência são consumidos como se fossem naturais. O sadismo e a perversão mental é o produto ativo parasita da consciência humana desse século.
<gnu_phantom> Quem fabricou essa ilusão? 'Eles'.
<licensed_> pessoal aqui nao é permitido off-topic
<gnu_phantom> Para quem tive afim de conhecer um pouquinho desse abismo: http://bit.ly/1q7cm63
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> mirqui: tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<telec> Bom dia pessoal, queria aumentar a potencia da minha placa wi-fi
<telec> alguem sabe como ?
<Rudolf> telec: doc do driver
<telec> não adianta muito
<Rudolf> telec: ele que tem que suportar este tipo de "hacking"
<Rudolf> telec: cara, se lá não tiver
<telec> Rudolf, minha placa suporta
<telec> é uma Alfa
<telec> ela vai até 1W
<Rudolf> telec: mas e o driver?
<telec> só que tá travada em 100mW
<Rudolf> telec: então, tem que ler a doc do driver/firmware
<telec> Rudolf, não sei se o driver suporta ...
<telec> eu tentei os passos comuns
<Rudolf> telec: que passos comuns?
<telec> mas dá 'device is busy or alguma coisa'
<telec> me parece ser outro problema
<telec> algo no sistema
<telec> q tá segurando o comando
<Rudolf> telec: vc não está navegando por ela?
<telec> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<telec>     SET failed on device wlan1 ; Device or resource busy.
<telec> não
<telec> é outra
<Rudolf> telec: a mudança deve ser feita via modulo
<Rudolf> telec: na hora que o modulo sobe
<Rudolf> telec: da uma olhada no iwconfig
<Rudolf> telec: txpower
<telec> iwconfig wlan1 channel 11
<Rudolf> telec: mas é fundamental a doc do driver
<telec> eu to tentando só mudar o canal
<L88os> alguém sabe como trocar o icone de um programa do dash?
<telec> mas n funciona em nenhuma das 2 placas
<telec> nem to mexendo na power ainda
<Rudolf> iwconfig wlan0 txpower 1W
<telec> não vai
<telec> dá o mesmo erro
<mirqui> l88os tenta o hggdh
<telec> Rudolf, alias, n deu o mesmo erro, mas tb n foi
<L88os> mirqui o que é isso ?
<telec> Tx-Power=20 dBm
<telec> continua em 20dBm
<mirqui> um outro user avançado
<telec> nem reduzir eu n consigo
<telec> iwconfig wlan1 txpower 64mW
<telec> continua em 20dBm
<telec> :\
<Rudolf> telec: cara
<Rudolf> telec: estou te falando
<Rudolf> telec: 1) consulte a doc do driver
<Rudolf> telec: 2) os comandos para alteração deste tipo geralmente são feitos no momento que o modulo sobe
<Rudolf> telec: via arquivo de configuração
<telec> eu nem sei que driver to usando
<Rudolf> telec: lspci -k POOOOODE te ajudar
<Rudolf> telec: é fundamental conhecer estes detalhes para fazer este tipo de alteração
<telec> é usb
<telec> tem algum comando pra usb ?
<Rudolf> lsub
<telec> lsusb só mostra o modelo
<Rudolf> telec: lsmod
<telec> 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<Rudolf> telec: lsmod + modinfo
<Rudolf> telec: te ajudam
<telec> ath9k_htc
<Rudolf> telec: quanto ao travar, rfkill list pode te ajudar também
<telec> Rudolf, eu acho q os gerenciadores do sistema tão segurando sabe
<Rudolf> telec: eu não coneço esses "gerenciadores do sistema"
<telec> gerenciadores ... q ficam monitorando a conexão, as redes etc
<telec> wpa_supplicant
<telec> etc
<mirqui> teu problema é sinal fraco ?
<telec> eu quero me conectar a uma rede distante
<Rudolf> telec: mais potencia, mais noise
<telec> claro
<mirqui> mas tem antena não ?
<telec> mas mais potencia meu sinal chega lá pelo menos
<mirqui> tenta aumentar a poténcia de tua antena
<mirqui> se é o que eu penso , é bem mais fácil
<mirqui> só não sei se funciona pq numca experimentei
<Rudolf> telec: os softwares de gerenciamento que vc citou podem ser facilmente eliminados
<Rudolf> telec: killall ou kill -9 ou /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant stop (por exemplo)
<telec> Rudolf, consegui
<telec> Rudolf, achei um tutorial louco especifico pra minha placa
<telec> foi pra 30dBm
<Rudolf> telec: blza
<Rudolf> telec: quais foram os procedimentos?
<telec> Rudolf, re-compilar o banco de região modificado pra permitir 30dbm no br e em todos os outros
<Rudolf> telec: e como seria isso?
<Rudolf> telec: o q foi recompilado?
<telec> http://dscallday96.wordpress.com/2013/08/14/maximizing-the-tx-power-of-alfa-awus036nha/
<dk_millares> boa tarde
<edsoncanto> boa
<Ernandes> rs
<socorro_buntu> ola
<socorro_buntu> tem alguem ai com disposição para dar uma ajuda?
<socorro_buntu> nao estou consiguindo nem atualizar, nem ver mais vídeo nenhum no meu ubuntu
<gnu_phantom> Hm...
<gnu_phantom> Já tentou reiniciar a máquina?
<xGrind> gnu_phantom, esses caras pedem ajuda, mas nao tem paciencia :D
<gnu_phantom> pior! o.O
<sl1nky> boa tarde
<gnu_phantom> Alguém aí afim de criar um remix do ubuntu?
<rssolivei> outra refisefuqui?
<Kyhell> Boa tarde pra geral...
<Ernandes> mai um..
<fantasma> boa
<Ernandes> cria do slack
<Ernandes> kk
<Rudolf> slack pessoa, slack distro ou slack canal?
<Ernandes> familia grande..
<gnew> Tenta uma LFS ;)
<telec> LFS é bom ... kkkk
<gnew> telec, já montou alguma ?
<telec> gnew, já fiz essa loucura algumas vezes
<telec> kkkkk
<gnew> telec, é uma loucura mesmo, sabe que eu já tentei algumas.. mais sempre fiquei barrado em algum lugar, e acabei desencanado kkk
<telec> eu consegui fazer uma funcional
<telec> até com live-cd
<telec> modo grafico
<telec> etc
<telec> mas é mt loucura
<telec> dá um trabalho do cão
<gnew> que massa
<gnew> parabens kkkk
<gnew> pq.. nao eh simples compila tudo
<gnew> lembra qual versão usou?
<telec> faz tempo cara
<telec> só sei q n foi de primeira tb
<gnew> XD
<gnew> vou tentar denovo kkkk telec
<telec> o negocio é ter uma boa distro host
<telec> pra fazer
<telec> com tudo certinho
<gnew> vou tentar no debian
<gnew> tenho uma VM aqui.. com ele limpinho
<D_i_e_g_o> Hello
<D_i_e_g_o> I would like some support
<D_i_e_g_o> I had an old computer, Pentium III 256 MB RAM 40 GB HD
<D_i_e_g_o> and I would llike to use this computer again
<D_i_e_g_o> with a O S of linux
<D_i_e_g_o> is there any version of Linux that woul be more recommendable
<D_i_e_g_o> ?
<sl1nky> fale em português.
<telec> isso q eu ia dizer
<telec> kkkkk
<telec> ip brasileiro e falando em ingles
<KurtKraut> D_i_e_g_o, Tente o slitaz.org
<KurtKraut> Esse treco roda até num secador de cabelo.
<sl1nky> E respondendo sua pergunta, de ante-mão, existe várias versões do Ubuntu com ambientes de trabalho leves: Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu.
<KurtKraut> sl1nky, Para um Pentium III acho que até o Lubuntu pode ser pesado.
<sl1nky> falam bem do Puppy Linux também
<sl1nky> já testou, KurtKraut?
<KurtKraut> sl1nky, Sim, tanto o Slitaz como o Puppy. Mas o que mais me surpreendeu foi o Slitaz.
<sl1nky> vou testar esse slitaz depois então
<sl1nky> dependendo, eu coloco até lá no trabalho em algumas máquinas que são meio ultrapassadas.
<D_i_e_g_o> onde eu encontro
<telec> :\
<telec> no google
<D_i_e_g_o> tem como colocar esses sistemas operacionais para ser padrão
<D_i_e_g_o> ou eles necessariamente rodam a partir do cd
<telec> D_i_e_g_o, vc pode instala-lo no HD
<D_i_e_g_o> para instalar diretamente do cd eu posso apenas baixar o sistema operacional da internet e colocá-lo em um cd rom
<D_i_e_g_o> ou eu tenhyo que fazer algo a mais
<sl1nky> KurtKraut, tem pacote de escritório pra esse slitaz?
<sl1nky> D_i_e_g_o, qual seu sistema operacional?
<D_i_e_g_o> é um windows xp
<D_i_e_g_o> mas eu gostaria de tirá-lo e deixar somente o linux
<D_i_e_g_o> para deixar o pc mais leve
<sl1nky> instale o unetbootin pra transformar o pen drive em bootável e instale no seu hd
<D_i_e_g_o> mas tem como fazer isso com um cd rom
<sl1nky> sim
<sl1nky> qualquer midia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<edsoncanto> opa
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandes> aff
<Pedro> Então gente tenho uma dúvida
<Pedro> estou baixando o Xubuntu em um computador antigo
<Pedro> e gostaria de saber se depois de baixado tem como instalar o Xubuntu, de modo que ele apague o antigo sistema operacional
<Pedro> que é o windows XP
<Pedro> Não quero que fiquem dois sistemas operacionais no HD, pois ele somente tem 40 GB
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-24
<clayton> boa noite a todos
<clayton> estou tendo problemas em instalar o ubuntu em uma máquina virtual
<astroo-> ola
<clayton> a barra de menu está quebrando
<clayton> ja tentei fazer a instalação na vwware e vitual box
<clayton> poderiam me ajudar com esse problema
<astroo-> Pedro  ve o privado
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<sl1nky> Pedro, é só colocar pra instalar o Xubuntu no HD todo.
<faelz> Boa noite
<Celso> buenas
<astroo-> ola
<faelz> alguém aí usa o irssi?
<clayton> alguem poderia me ajudar
<clayton> por favor
<clayton> ?????
<Ernandes> ja usei
<astroo-> clayton  ve o privado
<Celso> faelz:  estou usando
<clayton> hum
<clayton> ???
<astroo-> nao sabes o que e o privado?
<clayton> não
<clayton> o que seriaW
<clayton> ?
<faelz> Celso: usa alguma forma de visualizar nicks do canal?
<faelz> Celso: tentei uma solução com o tmux, mas não gostei
<astroo-> carrega em cima do meu nick para falar particularmente
<Ernandes> digita /names
<Celso> faelz:  sí digitar /names
<Celso> só
<Celso> aparece todos os nick do canal
<astroo-> o queres saber?
<xGrind> viram o novo update bugado da micro$oft? kk
<Celso> M$ ....cruiz credo
<xGrind> clayton, qual a duvida?
<xGrind> Celso, acabei de ver aqui no google+. lançaram atualização q ferrou o sistema, de novo. cometeram o msm erro do windows 7, mas agora no win 8.1
<Celso> xGrind: nossa.... pior é que é sistema pago
<xGrind> uhum. imagina o tanto de prejuizo q as empresas tem qndo acontece isso
<xGrind> atualiza, nao pode usar o sistema e perdem dinheiro
<xGrind> Kazenin, eae xD
<Kazenin> e ae man
<Kazenin> xGrind,
<Kazenin> qual é a parada ?
<Celso> xGrind: empresa quer o Xuxa Parque
<Celso> XP comanda ainda
<xGrind> Kazenin, saiu mais uma atualizaçao maravilhosa da microsoft q buga o windows kk
<Kazenin> pow, pensei que o papo era sério kkk
<clayton> certo
<xGrind> Kazenin, mas é serio. atualização igual q saiu no windows 7, mas agora no 8.1. acabei de ver
<clayton> gostaria de saber
<sl1nky> sério?
<sl1nky> manda o link..
<Kazenin> usuário win tem que se lascar mesmo
<clayton> se já utulizaram o ubuntu em uma máquina virtual
<sl1nky> a microsoft não testa mais não?
<xGrind> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/windows-8/60702-tela-azul-morte-windows-8-1-microsoft-recomendar-desatualizacao.htm
<sl1nky> isso depende do hardware?
<xGrind> o dia q o windows parar de ser bugado, ele muda de nome :D
<clayton> e o que posso fazer para que o o menu do sistema não quebre dentro da máquina virutal
<xGrind> clayton, aqui nao roda ubuntu nem normal . fica pesado :D
<xGrind> na maquina virtual eu tenho o win xp só
<Kazenin> xGrind, tá de Mageia é?
<xGrind> Kazenin, uhum =]
<clayton> ferro então
<Kazenin> RPM pra mim só Suse (ou open) ou CentOS
<mpolitano> Boa noite!!!
<astroo-> ola
<mpolitano> vc acredita que meu filho de 7 anos enfiou um cd com o ubuntu 14.04 32bits na minha máquina e o instalou???rs
<sl1nky> conversa pra boi dormir, haha :P
<Daekdroom> O instalador do Ubuntu não é nenhum bixo de sete cabeças se você não quiser fazer alguma configuração bem específica (por exemplo, de particionamento), na verdade. Mas 7 anos é meio difícil de acreditar mesmo.
<mpolitano> ???
<mpolitano> encontrei a máquina com o ubuntu e achei que estivesse pelo cd...
<mpolitano> reiniciei a máq e j´´a estava com dual boot...rs
<mpolitano> aqui pelo windows eu saberia achar onde ele instalou pra eu poder corrigir e pelo menos colocar a versão em pt-br???
<Daekdroom> Você pode corrigir isso pelo próprio Ubuntu mesmo.
<mpolitano> imaginei...
<mpolitano> estou baixando um versão 64bits... qual a diferença para um de 32 numa maq 64bits???
<Daekdroom> Não há porque não instalar a versão de 64 bits hoje em dia, a não ser que você tenha só 1GB de RAM. O consumo de RAM do 64 bits é um pouco maior mas em algumas situações ele é mais rápido.
<Daekdroom> Já não há mais tanto problema de compatibilidade com softwares 32 bits.
<mpolitano> falta menos do que faltava pra acabar de baixar... vou esperar um pouco pra voltar a usar o linux... agradeço a vcs...
<ecanto> 7 anos...
<astroo-> ecanto  e o velho ditado, ja nascem ensinados
<ecanto> hehehe
<ecanto> criança hoje já nasce carregando um celular
<RobertoManinho> Oi
<astroo-_t> RobertoManinho  ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<licensed> NVIDIA: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 340.32, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 319.76. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver componentshave the same version.
<licensed> alguem sabe como corrige isso? acho que foi devido a eu tentar instalar o driver manualmente e hoje usar o do repositorio
<back> oláá
<back> Bom dia
<Guest74009> Preciso editar um arquivo do e quando vou salvar da que a PERMISSAO É NEGADA
<Guest74009> como solucionar?
<mateusmm> ola bom dia, alguém sabe qual atalho apertar durante a instalação do ubuntu para o video ser visualizado . tenho placa de video da nvidea. eu já fiz uma vez mas nem anotei, ai não lembro. obrigado pela atenção
<edsoncanto> bom dia.
<Nandinho65555> Boua'' Tarde Glr
<Nandinho65555> Alguém on ae?
<Rudolf> onnnnnnnn (by lightsaber)
<Nandinho65555> Mais alguém?
<Nandinho65555> Alô, Alô...
<Nandinho65555> Alguém?
<liberie> dia
<gnu_phantom> noite
<LeandroLuiz> tarde
<gnu_phantom> hehehe
<gnu_phantom> que calor, tá doido
<L88os> boa tarde
<L88os> preciso criar uma partição swap sem reinstalar o sistema. alguém pode me ajudar?
<omelete> L88os,  tem espaço em disco?
<L88os> sim
<omelete> swap hj em dia nem é mto necessario
<omelete> tiver mta memória nem precisa
<omelete> se for note é bom colocar swap
<omelete> L88os,  fz backup dos dados, diminui a partição para o tanto q vc quer swap
<omelete> dps tem q editar o /etc/fstab e incluir a partição swap
<L88os> tenho 2 partições, uma com o sistema e outra com os arquivos. estava pensando em diminuir a partição do sistema. mas como faço isso?
<omelete> gparted
<L88os> eu instalei mas não estou conseguindo redimencionar.
<omelete> tem q usar algum livecd
<L88os> vou fazer com o pendrive
<L88os> estou sem CD, agora
<omelete> pode ser
<L88os> e depois?
<omelete> outro jeito seria colocar o swap num arquivo
<omelete> testar, ficou bom só deixar dessa maneira msm
<omelete> L88os,  só cria e formata no gparted do live cd, restante vc faz no ubuntu msm
<L88os> faz como?
<omelete> lá vai ter a opção, faz em cima da partição q vc qr diminiuir, deve tar redimensionar ou resize
<L88os> não foi isso que eu quis dizer.
<L88os> quero saber como exatamente se adiciona swap na /etc/fstab
<aldo> qual melhor distro para netbook eee pc 1005Ha?
<ubunteiro> eai galera
<aldo> eee PC intel aton 1.6 GHZ, 2GB Ram, 32bits ... li sobre ubuntu netbook remix e linux mint 13 ... uso normal internet, textos, imagem ... ainda em duvida.
<aldo> boa tarde
<ubunteiro> boa tarde
<gnu_phantom> boa
<gnu_phantom> alguém já testou o alpha do ubuntu?
<L88os> boa tarde
<ubunteiro> gnu não to conseguindo rodar o ubuntu no meu pc, só roda pelo cd, que tento instalar dar erro
<gnu_phantom> que estranho, cara. já tentaste configurar a bios do teu computador?
<ubunteiro> já
<gnu_phantom> coloque a prioridade do boot para cd e reinicie o sistema.
<gnu_phantom> o que diz?
<ubunteiro> ja fiz tudo isso
<ubunteiro> pelo cd roda normal
<ubunteiro> o problema e na instalação
<gnu_phantom> tenta fazer o mesmo procedimento com um pen drive, visto que a memória flash é mais rápida
<mpolitano> hardware velho???
<ubunteiro> ja rodei o a versao 12
<gnu_phantom> pode ser. mas assim, o ubuntu geralmente não apresenta problemas similares com hardware...
<ubunteiro> mas 14.04 nao consigo instalar
<ubunteiro> acho que o meu pc ta arcaico
<ubunteiro> rsrs
<gnu_phantom> ah, pode ser! hehehe
<ubunteiro> palca gigabyte
<gnu_phantom> as coisas, querendo ou não, evoluem.
<mpolitano> apresenta problemas numa máquina velha que tenho aqui em casa...rs
<ubunteiro> intel core 2 duo
<gnu_phantom> sim, placa muito remota, hehehehehehe
<gnu_phantom> o processador é aceitável, porém a placa...
<ubunteiro> a msg só que não foi possivel instalar
<gnu_phantom> mas a versão 12.04 é boa também. só o dash que não está completamente aprimorado.
<ubunteiro> mas tranquilo
<gnu_phantom> mas se formos parar pra pensar, até na 14.04 ele apresenta instabilidades, então fica 'elas por elas'.
<ubunteiro> vdd
<gnu_phantom> ;D
<ubunteiro> xD
<gnu_phantom> será que vão encontrar o decapitador do jornalista James Foley?
<gnu_phantom> ah, me dei conta de uma coisa: no teu caso, procure instalar a versão x86
<ubunteiro> ok
<Nandinho65555> Boa Tarde Glr
<Nandinho65555> Alguém on?
<Nandinho65555> Precisando de algumas informações...
<Nandinho65555> como utilizar o whatsapp no Ubuntu
<Nandinho65555> ?
<jorel_> boa tarde galera
<jorel_> a versão do ubuntu 14.04 esta muito instável como eu tenho visto nos foruns ?
<Daekdroom> Não tive grandes problemas com o 14.04 ultimamente.
<jorel_> ok
<Nandinho65555> humm
<Nandinho65555> :s
<TESTUBUNTU> Qual versao indicada para pc antigo,  dell optiplex 280 ,  pentium 4 ,  2.8mhz - 1G mem
<TESTUBUNTU> já usei o 10 , baixei o 13.1 mas não funcionou
<Luis___> Pessoal, boa tarde.
<Luis___> Não há mais aquela imagem de CD (700MB) para a instalação do Ubuntu?
<Luis___> Só encontro arquivos com quase 900MB (895MB)
<dk_millares> boa tarde
<LuisClaudioLA> Olá a todos. Boa tarde. Estou tentando achar aquela imagem de 700MB para gravar em um CD e não estou encontrando. Apenas imagens com 895 MB. Há ainda aquela imagem que cabe em um CD?
<omelete> LuisClaudioLA,  ñ há possibilidade de vc usar pendrive ai?
<LuisClaudioLA> Sim, posso usar pendrive. Ele é lido pelo computador quando reinicia como um CD?
<LuisClaudioLA> Tenho que fazer alguma coisa ou é só reiniciar com o pendrive espetado?
<gnu_phantom> para que?
<LuisClaudioLA> Instalar o Ubuntu
<gnu_phantom> ok
<gnu_phantom> vou abrir pvt para te explicar
<omelete> LuisClaudioLA,  examente, só pedir para dar boot pelo usb
<omelete> só ñ tem boot pelo usb se for um pc 10 anos atras
<LuisClaudioLA> o pendrive deve estar só com o ubuntu então.
<LuisClaudioLA> (o pc é do ano passado)
<LuisClaudioLA> tenho que modificar o setup manualmente?
<omelete> então da boot pelo usb tranquilo
<gnu_phantom> abri pvt contigo lá
<omelete> LuisClaudioLA,  vc tá no linux ou windows?
<gnu_phantom> isso
<LuisClaudioLA> pl
<LuisClaudioLA> ok
<gnu_phantom> linux
<LuisClaudioLA> Windows (agora)
<gnu_phantom> windows jamais
<omelete> LuisClaudioLA,  só usar o unetbootin ou lili, eels preparam o pendrive para vc
<gnu_phantom> 1 - vá até o site ubuntu.com que lá eles explicam como instalar o sistema pelo pen drive
<gnu_phantom> 2 - configure a sua bios e selecione o modo prioritário (boot) pelo pendrive. Para isso, espete o pen drive antes de configurar a bios
<gnu_phantom> 3 - instale e seja feliz. :D Obs: assim que terminar a instalação, RETIRE o pen drive do computador, pois ele irá refazer o processo novamente caso vc reinicie com ele espetado.
<LuisClaudioLA> ok.
<gnu_phantom> obs 2: ao contrário da instalação via cd-dvd, ele NÃO irá avisar para retirar o pen-drive. assim que reiniciar o sistema vc terá de fazer isso manualmente.
<LuisClaudioLA> Vou procurar no site do ubuntu as instruções para instalação com pendrive.
<gnu_phantom> eu aconselho a instalar pelo cd. minha opinião...
<LuisClaudioLA> Obrigado.
<LuisClaudioLA> Entendido.
<gnu_phantom> capaz, cara! estamos aqui pra isso! ;D
<Wellbarreto> Estou com problemas de audio
<gnu_phantom> E seja bem-vindo e seja feliz! seus problemas acabaram, heuehuehuehuehuehue!!!
<LuisClaudioLA> huahuahuauha.... Vamos ver.
<Wellbarreto> o som não funciona para o meu usuario mais para outros sim
<omelete> Wellbarreto,  já verificou se vc está no grupo audio?
<Wellbarreto> não
<gnu_phantom> isso no ubuntu?
<alvaro> já tenho o modem de internet, quero instalar um roteador wireless, é o mesmo procedimento?
<alvaro> de instalação?
<omelete> esse roteador vai funcionar como modem tb?
<alvaro> não
<alvaro> vai ter o modem separado do roteador
<omelete> tem q configurar
<alvaro> é esse o roteador
<alvaro> http://www.multilaser.com.br/produtos/detalhe/RE047/150-mbps-re047.html
<omelete> alvaro,  acho q o mais rapido seria vc tirar o dhcp desse roteador wifi
<alvaro> o modem é um D-link 500-B II
<alvaro> olha sou leigo nisso
<Rudolf> alvaro: chegou a ler o manual do roteador?
<omelete> ou colocar o modem em bridge e colocar o roteador para discar para o provedor, ai vai depender da inetnet q vc usa ai
<alvaro> sim mas é bem confuso
<Rudolf> alvaro: em que parte parou?
<alvaro> tenho medo de dar conflito entre os 2
<alvaro> esse roteador fala de digitar 192.168.0.1 no navegador de internet
<alvaro> só isso
<alvaro> a peste, depois continua como instalar no Windows
<alvaro> aí complicou
<Rudolf> alvaro: vamos por partes
<Wellbarreto> o som do meu pc não esta funcionando e eu não tenho o grupo áudio
<Rudolf> asklov: sua rede atual, como é? qual a faixa de rede atual?
<alvaro> vamos lá
<Rudolf> Wellbarreto: cat /etc/group |grep au (o que aparece?)
<alvaro> http://arquivos.multilaser.com.br/manual/RE047.pdf
<Wellbarreto> Rudolf Apareceu o grupo audio mais eu continuo sem som
<romil> alvaro, este roteador esta conectado via cabo de rede nao é?
<Rudolf> Wellbarreto: vc não fez nada
<Rudolf> Wellbarreto: só confirmou que você estava errado já que o grupo audio existe
<alvaro> sim é interligado os 2 via cabo
<Rudolf> Wellbarreto: quem está neste grupo?
<Wellbarreto> eu adicionei o meu usuario ao grupo audio
<romil> se for, vc precisa definir o ip da sua maquina pro ip do roteador, so depois vc poderá acessar as configurações via navegador
<Rudolf> Wellbarreto: gpasswd -a user audio?
<alvaro> 192.168.0.1 esse seria o IP?
<Rudolf> alvaro: não sabe nada de rede?
<alvaro> Wireless não
<Rudolf> alvaro: ip é um só
<alvaro> sempre mexi só em modem mesmo
<Rudolf> alvaro: da na mesma
<Rudolf> alvaro: voltando, qual a sua faixa de rede atual?
<romil> alvaro, vc esta no ubuntu?
<alvaro> faixa como assim?
<alvaro> estou no Xubuntu
<alvaro> Velocidade de Internet?
<Wellbarreto> rudolf precisa reiniciar?
<romil> bom, vc precisa editar a conexao.
<Rudolf> Wellbarreto: login/logoff
<Rudolf> romil: boa sorte
<romil> coloque os seguintes parametros IP 192.168.0.5 mascara 255.255.255.0 e gatway 192.168.0.1
<romil> depois disso abra o navegador e ponha o ip do roteador 192.168.0.1 e vc se ele abre a tela de configuração
<alvaro> certo vou tentar
<wellbarreto_> rudolf não adiantou
<alvaro> abriu
<romil> agora ś so seguir o manuel
<romil> *manual
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: cat /etc/group |grep audio (seu usuário está nesta linha)?
<alvaro> parece que vai dar certo, te agradeço muito
<wellbarreto_> sim
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: se sim, seu usuário consegue abrir o alsamixer (ou qualquer outro mixer) e verificar se o som não está mudo?
<wellbarreto_> rudolf esta ok no alsamixer
<omelete> alvaro,  desliga o dhcp desse roteador
<alvaro> ok, mas o ip do modem ainda fica dinamico
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: qual o dispositivo está usando? pulseaudio? alsa?
<wellbarreto_> rudolf: alsa
<omelete> alvaro,  o modem tem dhcp? recebe ip automaticamnete?
<omelete> deixar os 2 vira salada, caso vc pegue ip do roteador vc ñ consegue navegar
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: com o tab, confere se todos os dispositivos estão corretos
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: na duvida, deixa um som rodando
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: e vai dando on-off
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: pode ser algum conflito
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: outra coisa, tu pode trocar de dispositivo com F6
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: pode ser que ele esteja sendo enviado ao pulseaudio
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: eu testaria com mplayer + algum mp3 da vida
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: ao inves de browser ou algum cliente de audio
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: vc pode manipular via linha de comando a saida mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=1.0 ou 2.0
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: 1 ou 2, vc descobri via aplay -L
<alvaro> omelete o modem é DHCP mesmo
<wellbarreto_> RUDOLF NADQA
<wellbarreto_> NADA
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: fora isso? busque por erros na execução
<alvaro> o  pior é que o roteador é tem só 2 opçoes DHCP pu ADSL discada
<omelete> alvaro,  qual sua internet?
<wellbarreto_> Rudolf na sessão de convidados oo audio funciona normalmente
<alvaro> Adsl
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: erros na sua seção
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: device busy, por exemplo
<wellbarreto_> Rudolf não aparece erro o som simplesmente não funciona
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: me esgotaram as suposições, agora é com vc, Malz
<alvaro> omelete adsl
<wellbarreto_> Rudolf: Vlw, mas você sabe se no cd de instalação do ubuntu possui algum drive que eu posso substituir
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: cara, se um usuário funciona, não é driver
<omelete> alvaro,  coloca o modem no modo brigde e retira o dhcp no modem, no roteador na parte adsl coloca pppoe e coloca o provedor e senha, deixa o dhcp ligado no roteador
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: se seu alsamixer mostra a sua placa, não é driver
<wellbarreto_> Rudolf blz
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: se fosse driver ela nem aparecia
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: e nem funcionaria em outras seções
<wellbarreto_> eu só testei na de convidado
<wellbarreto_> rudolf eu dei o comando pulseaudio e apareceu os seguintes erros E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() falhou.
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: é, pulsuaudio não é para ser usado assim
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: se quer precisa usar o pavucontrol (obviamente com ele instalado)
<wellbarreto_> Rudolf: valeu consegui
<wellbarreto_> rudolf com pavucontrol
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: imaginei que fosse treta do pulseaudio
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: mas parabéns pela persistência
<wellbarreto_> Rudolf: Obrigado
<Rudolf> wellbarreto_: disponha
<romil> algum ai testando o ubuntu mate remix?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<romil> astroo- boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Fabio> boa noite
<gnu_phantom> boa noite
<Fabio> alguem pode me ajudar
<gnu_phantom> diga
<Fabio> instalei recentemente o ubuntu no meu note mas eu jogo um jogo online que usa plugin flash player e quando logo aparece uma janela para eu permitir armazenamento so que nao aceita clicar em permitir
<gnu_phantom> ok, vou abrir um pvt contigo
<Fabio> ok
<Rudolf> gnu_phantom: não seria legal todos saberem a solução?
<gnu_phantom> eu apenas indiquei um site: http://goo.gl/IsOzmy
<astroo-> Fabio  ola
<Fabio> ola
<gnu_phantom> : )
<Fabio> o jogo carrega porém a telinha de permissão do flash player fica na frente e nao sai nem a pau
<gnu_phantom> pois é... agora que eu to vendo aqui... caraca..
<Fabio> jogo o legend online lobr.oasgames.com
<gnu_phantom> qual a versão do teu ubuntu?
<Fabio> 14.04 LTS
<Fabio> tenho um palmite que esse app que vc indicou nao vai funfa...rsrs
<gnu_phantom> pode ser... alguém saberia (poderia) ajudá-lo?
<Rudolf> Fabio: qual navegador está tentando isso?
<Fabio> firefox
<Rudolf> Fabio: já tentou em algum outro navegador?
<Fabio> na vdd nao ... nem qual outro é compatível com linux
<gnu_phantom> tenta com o chrome
<Rudolf> Fabio:  a lista é grande: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers_for_Unix_and_Unix-like_operating_systems
<gnu_phantom> acho que o Chromium tb é uma boa opçao
<Fabio> vou tentar porem nao queria fica a merce desse povo da google
<Rudolf> puff
<Rudolf> Fabio: tu tá a mercê do jogo, a "google" é só um detalhe
<Fabio> mas o jogo nao quer sabe da minha vida só do meu dinheiro ^
<Fabio> ^^
<gnu_phantom> aí entraremos em uma discussão interminável
<Fabio> kkkk
<Rudolf> gnu_phantom: é, só blablabla
<gnu_phantom> eu tb desinstalei o chrome (por questões de segurança e privacidade), mas... 'na vida cada escolha é uma renúncia''.
<gnu_phantom> Rudolf: pois é, hehehehe
<Fabio> ate o buscador evito usa o deles
<Rudolf> Fabio: então não tem smartphone também?
<gnu_phantom> pois é.
<Fabio> mas admito q ta dificil sai fora desse povo
<gnu_phantom> mas vai pra onde? pro bing? pro baidu?
<gnu_phantom> eis a questão, hehehehe
<Fabio> duckduckgo
<Fabio> uso https://duckduckgo.com/
<Fabio> smart fone to tentando ver se consigo um com firefox os
<Rudolf> Fabio: o único problema do duckduckgo é os dados não "regionalizados"
<Rudolf> Fabio: fora isso, é muito bom mesmo
<Fabio> eles chegam la
<Fabio> kkk
<gnu_phantom> explique melhor sobre os dados não regionalizados.
<gnu_phantom> interessante. desconhecia essa buscador.
<Rudolf> gnu_phantom: faça uma busca de algo em pt-br
<Rudolf> gnu_phantom: algo genérico, não específico
<gnu_phantom> ok
<Rudolf> gnu_phantom: e faça a mesma busca no google
<Fabio> esse cromium é pt-br?
<gnu_phantom> a discrepância é grande. mas ta aí uma alternativa que eu não conhecia.
<gnu_phantom> sim. vá até a central de aplicativos do ubuntu
<gnu_phantom> e vá em internet. está l á
<Fabio> ok vlw
<gnu_phantom> tente o processo novamente. tenho quase certeza que rodará o seu jogo. ;D
<gnu_phantom> mas eu entendo o teu raciocínio. inocente daquele que acha que 'estando em janela anonima' no chrome está seguro, rsrsrsrs...
<Fabio> kkkkk
<Fabio> baixei o chrome
<Fabio> no jogo aparece plugin nao suportado
<Fabio> aff
<gnu_phantom> que estranho, cara...
<gnu_phantom> o.O
<gnu_phantom> cara, estou fazendo testes no meu chrome e tá rodando td normal
<gnu_phantom> espera alguma atualização, talvez..
<Fabio> baixando flash para o chromiium vamu ve se rola agora
<romil> a versão do flash para linux é a 11, se precisar da versao mais recente terá que instalar o google chrome que vem com o flash embutido
<Fabio> nada deu certo
<romil> Fabio, não conseguiu instalar o flash?
<Fabio> apareceu na central de aplicativos q foi instalado mas o chrome continua pedindo a instalaçao
<romil> provavelmente vc so instalou o pacote que faz o download. melhor tentar reinstalar dessa vez pelo terminal
<romil> digite isso: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-17
<Rudolf> ilosamart|auei: yakuake é melhor que guake e tilda
<ilosamart|auei> eu curti o guake
<ilosamart|auei> pois uso unity
<ilosamart|auei> yakuake é qt, não?
<ilosamart|auei> é
<ilosamart|auei> infelizmente, muita coisa qt não fica legal com gtk e vice-versa
<ilosamart|auei> fica fora de lugar
<Rudolf> ilosamart|auei: isto é verdade
<ilosamart|auei> e eu sou meio chato com isso
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<ilosamart|auei> buenas
<Rudolf> shallwe: noite!
<shallwe> QT é bala, muito show :)
<ilosamart|auei> é questão de gosto
<ilosamart|auei> isso eu não discuto
<ilosamart|auei> eu gosto do unity mesmo quando era mais bugado
<ilosamart|auei> :P
<shallwe> ilosamart|auei, depende vou te dar um exemplo ok?
<ilosamart|auei> claro
<shallwe> já usou inkscape?
<Rudolf> eu uso fluxbos
<ilosamart|auei> já, claro
<Rudolf> para não ficar preso a firulas
<ilosamart|auei> unity não tem muita firula
<shallwe> cara, se tu tem um note de 11polegadas ou 13 tanto faz, e abrir a janela de propriedade de texto, ocupa a metade da tela kkk pq foi feito em gtk
<ilosamart|auei> é mais questão de rusga de comunidade contra o "não foi feito aqui"
<shallwe> gtk é muito feio e muito grande, não tem aquele design final do QT
<ilosamart|auei> shallwe: verdade
<shallwe> ms acho o GTK bem mais leve que o qt
<ilosamart|auei> é que eu não consigo dissociar o qt do kde
<shallwe> por isso que uso xubuntu :)
<ilosamart|auei> e eu curto xfce, unity, gnome, mate
<shallwe> que não é nem qt nem gtk eu acho kkk
<ilosamart|auei> entende?
<ilosamart|auei> é gtk
<shallwe> sim
<Rudolf> shallwe: xfce é gtk
<ilosamart|auei> xfce é muito bem feito
<shallwe> pode ser não tenho certeza
<ilosamart|auei> é com certeza
<shallwe> mas só sei que é bem leve
<ilosamart|auei> tamvém já usei
<ilosamart|auei> mas não é pelo gtk, mas pela seleção de aplicativos
<shallwe> comparado ao ubuntu 14.04 é super leve o xubuntu
<shallwe> sim, o sistema em si nao muda nada
<ilosamart|auei> não acho o unity tão pesado
<shallwe> o que muda é o que vc usa
<ilosamart|auei> e meu computador aguenta bem
<ilosamart|auei> agora olhar o dia inteiro para algo que não agrada, é difícil
<ilosamart|auei> meu primeiro Linux foi o Conectiva 5
<ilosamart|auei> 5.6 acho
<ilosamart|auei> e era gnome
<ilosamart|auei> então eu acostumei
<ilosamart|auei> :)
<shallwe> ilosamart|auei, a bom ta certo
<shallwe> no pc eu uso ubuntu, mas uso themas pra mudar ele
<ilosamart|auei> j[a usei também, mas já parei
<shallwe> ai monto da minha maneira, cores mais claras com barras escuras pra constratar
<ilosamart|auei> o marrom e laranja combinam
<ilosamart|auei> não sei como
<ilosamart|auei> mas combinam
<ilosamart|auei> kkkk
<shallwe> sim pq estão perto na tabela de cores :) já estudei isso
<ilosamart|auei> e no trabalho é só terminal e firefox, então
<ilosamart|auei> tanto faz
<ilosamart|auei> kkk
<shallwe> bom ai não importa mesmo
<ilosamart|auei> agora olho para o marron-laranja o dia inteiro
<ilosamart|auei> kkk
<ilosamart|auei> shallwe: verdade, havia esquecido da tabela de cores
<shallwe> ilosamart|auei, sim eu fiz faculdade de design então tinha essas coisas de cores etc
<ilosamart|auei> eu fiz uma cadeira de webdesign que tratava desse assunto, mas como odeio isso, esqueci
<ilosamart|auei> kkkk
<ilosamart|auei> prefiro código
<ilosamart|auei> :)
<ilosamart|auei> não que eu saiba muito
<ilosamart|auei> é só questão de preferência mesmo
<Rudolf> mas é possível design com código não?
<shallwe> eu trabalho com isso faço sites e alguns desenhos pra impressão também
<shallwe> Rudolf, como assim?
<alvarosmo> buenas gente
<ilosamart|auei> Rudolf: mas é outro design
<ilosamart|auei> se eu entendi bem tua colocação
<alvarosmo> na opiniao de vocês, usar nautilus ou o nemo?
<Rudolf> designe gráfico
<Rudolf> com c++
<shallwe> só se vc fizer um SVG em código ai da :) só colocar as coordenadas
<Rudolf> alvarosmo: shell
<ilosamart|auei> Rudolf: sim, mas não é bem isso de que falávamos
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> kkk sabia que o Rudolf iria falar isso
<shallwe> ola
<Rudolf> shallwe: vidente
<ilosamart|auei> alvarosmo: o que vier instalado :P
<shallwe> eu uso o deixa eu ver
<shallwe> thunar
<ilosamart|auei> no caso, nautilus quase sempre
<alvarosmo> sim, geralmente vem o nautilus, o nemo é o gerenciador do cinnamon
<shallwe> alvarosmo, e qual distro vc esta usando?
<alvarosmo> estou vom gnome 3
<ilosamart|auei> mas não mudava tanto se eu lembro bem
<alvarosmo> fedora 22
<ilosamart|auei> tendo abas está ótimo, não?
<shallwe> credo não mudaram isso ainda no fedor
<ilosamart|auei> de resto o shell é melhor mesmo
<shallwe> quero ver o que vai acontecer quando tiver o fedora 100
<ilosamart|auei> em compensação a adoção do systemd por eles está rápida
<alvarosmo> usava o ubuntu por ser prático e facil de instalar os programas comparado ao fedora, porem o fedora é bem mais rápido ( no meu caso, respeito todos)
<shallwe> eu vou contar uma coisa pra vcs em primeira mão, eu instalei pra testar o windows 10 no meu note :) vcs não tem noção do que é o sistema kkk
<ilosamart|auei> shallwe: eu instalei já no meu drive externo
<shallwe> alvarosmo, rápido no geral?
<alvarosmo> shallwe, pra min sim, uso ssd nele, é bem rapidinho
<ilosamart|auei> alvarosmo: achou muito mais rápido? estava com ele até 1 mês atras e não notei diferenças significativas, tanto que voltei para o 14.04
<ilosamart|auei> também tenho ssd
<shallwe> ilosamart|auei, aqui no xubuntu eu tenho ali em cima na barra o uso do processador e memória, geralmente fica em 5 a 15%, no windows 10 vc nao tem noção kkk, parece que o sistema foi feito pra ultra pc
<alvarosmo> kkk
<shallwe> vou ter que por um ssd, meu hd ta batendo o pino
<shallwe> fogo que é caro isso
<ilosamart|auei> shallwe: sim, tem a tal Cortana, tem indexação de tudo o que digitas, etc
<shallwe> tenho um hd de 500gb vou ter que colocar um ssd de 128 mais que isso não vou pagar
<ilosamart|auei> mas põe o Chrome em background no Linux
<ilosamart|auei> com Gogole Now
<shallwe> ilosamart|auei, sim, muito doido, a única coisa que eu realmente me espantei de tão rápido é o player de video dele
<shallwe> rodou arquivo mkv full hd no note ocupando 25% da cpu o.O
<shallwe> no vlc não consigo rodar
<ilosamart|auei> eu uso ele em um HD Sata em um case USB 3.0 com bitlocker e funciona "legal até"
<ilosamart|auei> bitlocker no SO e na partição de dados
<ilosamart|auei> que, aliás, é onde eu faço backup do ubuntu
<ilosamart|auei> :)
<shallwe> tem coisas que vicia a gente, eu só recomendo e uso vlc, mas depois de um tempo a gente vê como vlc é pesado
<shallwe> boa ideia isso
<shallwe> ilosamart|auei, uma vez eu vi uns hds hibridos ssd + hd
<shallwe> mas era pra pc, acho que pra note não deve ter
<ilosamart|auei> tem sim
<ilosamart|auei> mas aqui tenho ssd 129gb 2,5" no note
<ilosamart|auei> e esse original do note 1tb 2,5" também no usb
<shallwe> a ta
<shallwe> agora entendi
<ilosamart|auei> 100Gb pro windows
<shallwe> pois é eu nem uso tanta coisa assim, uso tudo online no dropbox
<ilosamart|auei> o resto é dados
<ilosamart|auei> com 128gb tem que usar algo externo
<ilosamart|auei> pois vm ocupa espaço considerável
<ilosamart|auei> e qualquer gb faz falta depois
<ilosamart|auei> kkk
<shallwe> pior
<ilosamart|auei> esse é o ruim de ser pobre e não conseguir comprar algo maior
<shallwe> ilosamart|auei, kkk mas nem é ser pobre é ser caro mesmo
<shallwe> ainda mais no brasil
<ilosamart|auei> mas vale cada centavo
<ilosamart|auei> boot em 7~8 segundos
<shallwe> vou comprar pois meu note tem 2gb e nao da pra fazer upgrade
<shallwe> e a placa de video rouba 400mb que não tem como tirar kkk
<ilosamart|auei> abrir o Eclipse e o Netbeans em menos de 30 segundos
<ilosamart|auei> nossa
<ilosamart|auei> o meu note é velho, de 2012
<ilosamart|auei> mas quando comprei peguei uma configuração boa para não incomodar
<ilosamart|auei> é o que eu aconselho sempre para quem pode fazer
<shallwe> o meu é um eeepc mas é bonzinho é dual core amd c-60 1ghz roda bem o linux
<ilosamart|auei> ao invés de pagar 1,5k por um mais ou menos, pagar 2,3 ou 2,4k por um que dure muito tempo
<shallwe> eu uso bastante o pc que ai sim é 4 cores com 8gb ram
<ilosamart|auei> está louco
<shallwe> ilosamart|auei, se vc usa bastante ai vale a pena
<ilosamart|auei> eeepc nem minha esposa aguentou
<ilosamart|auei> e ela só usa o Word
<ilosamart|auei> :)
<shallwe> ilosamart|auei, não aguentou pq rodou no windows kkk
<ilosamart|auei> se bem que o dela era atom
<ilosamart|auei> processador horrível
<shallwe> atom não ta louco
<ilosamart|auei> era o primeiro
<ilosamart|auei> vinha windows xp
<shallwe> pior processador que a intel já fez pra notebook kkk
<ilosamart|auei> sim
<shallwe> alias netbook
<shallwe> ddr2
<ilosamart|auei> 11 polegadas
<ilosamart|auei> não sei como se consegue ler nisso
<ilosamart|auei> eu uso muito, para faculdade eu uso também
<shallwe> mas esse que tenho é bem bonzinho eeepc 1015
<ilosamart|auei> não tenho pc
<shallwe> o meu é 10,5 pol :)
<ilosamart|auei> nossa
<ilosamart|auei> já que estamos no offtopic
<ilosamart|auei> alguém aqui é sysadmin?
<shallwe> não é off, eu tenho linux no eeepc ai pode-se falar :)
<ilosamart|auei> kkk
<ilosamart|auei> achei que era direcionado ao ubuntu
<ilosamart|auei> quando eu entro, fico quieto geralmente :)
<ilosamart|auei> meu wine ainda não instalou, ou minha internet está péssima, ou o ppa é que está
<ilosamart> queria saber se alguém já se aventurouu com puppet e/ou chef
<shallwe> wine as vezes aqui trava a instalação
<ilosamart> está baixando ainda
<ilosamart> 28 mb a previsão é de 1 hora
<ilosamart> :|
<alvarosmo> puts, dependendo o provedor, pega e duplica os pppoe kkkk ai mete um loadbalance
<ilosamart> é
<ilosamart> mas o resto está aceitável
<shallwe> acabei de descobrir que o que deixa seu navegador lento não é o html ou o javascript dele, mas sim as propagandas kkk
<shallwe> cada dia ta mais fogo navegar
<edenc> adblock plus
<shallwe> edenc, mas é propaganda no proprio site
<shallwe> do lado por exemplo
<edenc> ué, o adblock pega
<shallwe> adblock é pra qual navegador?
<edenc> Eu uso no firefox
<shallwe> vou testar calma ai
<ilosamart> é só não ter flash :)
<ilosamart> aeeee! terminou o wine! :)
<ilosamart> minha nossa
<ilosamart> agora mais 2 horas para as fontes
<ilosamart> kkk
<shallwe> ilosamart, não pode, nunca foi tão lento assim manolo
<ilosamart> as fontes foram rápidas
<ilosamart> menos de 1 minutos
<ilosamart> algo com o ppa eu acho
<ilosamart> só pode
<ilosamart> algo entre a virtua e o ppa, sei lá
<ilosamart> o resto está bom
<ilosamart> testei com curl/wget outras coisas para medir e foi legal
<ilosamart> tudo isso pelo saudoso civ2
<shallwe> edenc, acho que funcionou, valeu, não sabia que tinha pra firefox
<astroo-> firefox simplesmente rula
<ilosamart> puxa
<ilosamart> tive de apelar para o virtualbox
<ilosamart> wine não rolou
<ilosamart> dosbox tem que por o win 3.1 ou 95 por cima
<ilosamart> civ2 só na vm
<ilosamart> no linux tudo é mais fácil
<ilosamart> depois reclamam
<ilosamart> :)
<alvarosmo> toma cuidado que o adblock tbm consome ram, recomendo ir no firefox e marcar a opcao para nao executar o flash automaticamente
<astroo-> poe em autorizar
<ilosamart> alvarosmo: exato, é sempre o melhor
<ilosamart> até porque o flash não existe masi oficial para linux
<ilosamart> ficou na versão 11.2
<alvarosmo> ou compre ram, tenho 6 gb e vai de boas
<ilosamart> bom, obrigado pela cia. a todos
<ilosamart> boa noite
<ilosamart> até outro dia
<Rudolf> flashblock
<edenc> alvarosmo: eu estou com o firefox aberto com uma pá de plugins e ele está usando 500 Mb de memória
<Rudolf> edenc: tudo isso?
<edenc> sim, só com a aba em branco aberto cai pra 300
<alvarosmo> edenc, testei o firefox, 6 abas abertas, com o adblock, colorzilla e clique.ai ta usando 530 mega
<edenc> É pouco, eu acho
<alvarosmo> é normal cara, o chrome tbm é um papa RAM, só que ele coloca em processos separados, a sacada da google foi boa
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<katsu> Olá bom dia,
<katsu> Atualizei meu ubuntu da versao 14.04 para a versao 14.10 e ele parou de funcionar
<katsu> ele fica preso em uma tela q o cursos fica piscando
<katsu> alguem passou por isso ?
<AsFelix> katsu: ainda estou na 14.04 por ser LTS
<Rudolf> katsu: 14.10 e 15.04 são instáveis
<Rudolf> katsu: somente a 14.04 é estável
<Rudolf> katsu: acho que você fez caquinha
<katsu> O loco
<katsu> no debian ele atualizava mas mantinha a versão anterior
<katsu> o ubuntu chega a fazer isso tbm ?
<edenc> katsu: isso que você falou não faz o menor sentido
<katsu> tipo
<katsu> ele mostrava na tela:
<katsu> versão 14.10
<katsu> versão 14.04
<katsu> vc podia escolher
<edenc> se você tá dizendo…
<katsu> tem alguma forma que não seja formatar para voltar a versao 14.04
<katsu> ?
<edenc> não
<Rudolf> katsu: se você usava debian por que regrediu para ubuntu? mal lhe pergunte...
<katsu> eu mecho com sistemas embarcados conheço pouco de linux
<katsu> mechi um bom tempo no debian, mas era uma luta para instalar os drivers q precisava
<katsu> no ubuntu ele reconheceu tudo sem precisar fazer nada
<Rudolf> katsu: por que ele é bloated
<katsu> o que e isso ?
<Rudolf> katsu: é para usuários que não gostam de ler
<Rudolf> katsu: bloated == lotado de coisas inúteis sem você poder escolher
<katsu> entendi
<Rudolf> katsu: dizem que isso é facilidade
<Rudolf> katsu: pra mim é preguiça
<katsu> eu percebi isso
<Rudolf> mas, é só minha opnião
<katsu> veio um monte de tranquera q n vinha no debian
<Rudolf> katsu: então, debian é profissional
<Rudolf> katsu: ubuntu é para a galerinha
<katsu> disso eu n tenho duvida
<Rudolf> katsu: quanto ao seu problema, rollback não existe
<Rudolf> katsu: recomendo reinstalar a 14.04 e deixar lá
<katsu> eu tinha muito o pé atras em relaçao ao ubuntu
<katsu> mas eu tinha prazo para entregar os projetos, ele funcionava entao deixei ele msm
<katsu> vlw pelas dicas ai pessoal, int abraço.
<Rudolf> heil hydra!
<edenc> Fazer upgrade de distro é igual transar com alguém. Escolha bem porque não dá pra desfazer depois.
<edenc> Principalmente se tiverem filhos.
<pedro_> Fala aí galera, beleza?
<oliverio> e ai
<pedro_> tudo bem?
<d70> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<Gleydson> Bom dia, porque o site do Ubuntu oferece o download do 14.10 se já existe o 15,04?
<edenc> Gleydson: o site do ubuntu (assim como qualquer projeto open source) oferece o download de todos os releases já feitos na história do projeto
<edenc> Há diversos sistemas que são compatíveis apenas com uma certa versão
<edenc> E como não é um produto com fins lucrativos, não faz sentido ter obsolescência programada
<Gleydson> Entendo
<Gleydson> Eu uso o Ubuntu 15.04 e estou satisfeito. Pra mim os meus PC só tem Ubuntu e minha esposa aprovou. Obrigado pela atenção!
<edenc> O Ubuntu 15.04 não é estável e pode ter problemas imprevistos e sem suporte
<Gleydson> Então é melhor voltar ao 14.10?
<edenc> O 14.10 também não é
<Gleydson> E agora kk
<edenc> A versão estável corrente é a 14.04
<Gleydson> Mas me informaram que as versões anteriores a 15.04 não haverá suporte. Então é tudo mentira?
<oliverio> Gleydson, 14.04 é uma versão LTS. versões LTS tem 5 anos de suporte.
<oliverio> Gleydson, levando isso a consideração, então é sim mentira.
<edenc> Só haverá suporte na 16
<edenc> versões ímpares são RC por padrão
<Gleydson> Quando será lançado a 16? Tem previsão?
<oliverio> Gleydson, a canonical lança 2 versões todo ano. No caso, a 16 será lançada em 2016. Uma em abril (16.4) e outra em outubro (16.10)
<Gleydson> ok
<jonathan_> ola!!
<jonathan_> alguem ai?
<jonathan_> opa!
<tony35> bomdia
<tony35> to precisando de ajuda
<tony35> meu note e particionado e percebi que no windows os navegadores estavam com algum virus e nas paginas de cartao e banco solicitava dados nao normais nos acessos. reiniciei no ubuntu e a mesma coisa acontece nos navegadores do ubuntu
<tony35> alguem podeme ajudar
<d70> tony35, estranho, já tive problemas com o DNS da gvt
<tony35> meus navegadores estao todos hakeados
<tony35> nao sei como solucionar
<d70> tony35, se possivel, altere o dns do seu sistema,
<d70> e teste
<tony35> ja desistalei e instalei e nada
<tony35> testar como d70
<d70> tony35, vc sabe como alterar o dns?
<tony35> nao
<tony35> d70, nao
<d70> tony35, um instante
<tony35> d70, ok
<d70> tony35, não sei se essa solução vai resolver seu problema ou é atual. http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Coloque-OpenDNS-no-Ubuntu
<d70> tony35, se for virus, vc pode usar o ClamAV para scannear as partições windows...
<tony35> acho que ta no navegar
<tony35> navegador
<tony35> fiz o procedimento aqui d70
<tony35> d70, parece que resolveu. pode explicar o que aconteceu
<d70> o seguinte, o DNS é o ''serviço/servidor" que faz a tradução de ip=>nome , ex: 200.122.34.55 => www.algumsite.com
<d70> quem fornece o dns, é seu roteador, q recebe o dns do seu ISP(provedor) ,
<d70> o dns pode encamihar seu navegador e outros programas, para site phising
<d70> bom, pode ter sido isso... n tenho mto conhecimento sobre...
<tony35> d70, muito obrigado. fico muito grato, bom dia pra vc abra;o
<Rudolf> bizarro esses roteadores zoados
<Marcelo89> Ola, boa tarde
<Marcelo89> Sou novo aqui
<Marcelo89> Baixei o Ubuntu na versão mais recente
<Rudolf> Marcelo89: welcome dude
<Marcelo89> e gostaria de saber como faço para tornar meu pen drive bootalvel para instalar
<Marcelo89> thanks Rudolf
<oliverio> alguém tem VPS na weblink?
<Rudolf> Marcelo89: o mais recente [15.04] não é estável
<oliverio> Marcelo89, você vai criar o boot usando qual sistema operacinal?
<Rudolf> Marcelo89: utilize o 14.04
<Marcelo89> beleza, instalarei num pc que possui win xp
<Rudolf> deus é mais
<G0> Rudolf, você conhece algum algoritmo que transforme uma letra e o lugar dela (ab - a=[0];b=[1]) em outra de forma que não haja ambiguidade ?
<Marcelo89> auehauheuaheuhae
<Rudolf> G0: nops
<FamilyWolf> clear
<G0> Como se fosse uma cifra de Cesar, mas considerando o 'lugar' onde ela aparece na String
<Rudolf> cler!
<FamilyWolf> [News] IBM anuncia parceria com a Canonical para o desenvolvimento de uma versão do Ubuntu para os servidores z Systems... http://www.rightrelevance.com/search/articles/hero?article=f300859531f1acc08552302682111026d0804609&query=ubuntu&taccount=ubuntu_rr
<G0> Interessante
<NegoNoldo> olá
<NegoNoldo> Helo
<NegoNoldo> help
<NegoNoldo> [help]
<NegoNoldo> clear
<NegoNoldo> exit
<G0> Ola
<NegoNoldo> #ubuntu-br
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> muito doido
<G0> Pois é
<G0> <NegoNoldo> já tentou rm -rf /* ?
<NegoNoldo> já..
<NegoNoldo> hahahaha
<NegoNoldo> como está ai em são miguel do oeste alvaro?
<G0> Tudo tranquilo, e aí em /dev/null ?
<NegoNoldo> Silenc or I Kill You
<NegoNoldo> hahahahaha
<NegoNoldo> clear
<NegoNoldo> cls
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> comprometedor
<alvarosmo> NegoNoldo, hahah, nossa que haki que vc é
<alvarosmo> rsrsrsr
<NegoNoldo> kkk
<NegoNoldo> neeem, é que te conheço..
<NegoNoldo> hahahaha
<G0> Alguém aqui costuma fazer cursos de verão na USP ?
<alvarosmo> NegoNoldo, lhe chamei in private
<NegoNoldo> yes
<NegoNoldo> "//modo de me $ + x "
<NegoNoldo> /modo de me $ + x
<NegoNoldo> kjh
<user-kd> tes
<G0> Quê ?
<speeeeed> Boa tarde Pessoal!
<G0> Olá
<speeeeed> Estou com a ideia de fritar meu micro aqui.. e tenh só 250G pra colocar Ubuntu e Windows 7...
<speeeeed> q partições voces me recomendariam:
<speeeeed> ?
<speeeeed> minto meu hd é de 120G
<Rudolf> e /home
<Rudolf> e /
<Rudolf> se der pau, basta salvar o /home
<speeeeed> Então rudolf... minha duvida mesmo é q parcelas de espaço deixo pra cada
<Rudolf> speeeeed: depende
<Rudolf> speeeeed: vai usar ou só fingir que vai usar
<Rudolf> speeeeed: se vai usar [90G home, resto /]
<speeeeed> estou pensando deixar  100G Win7, 10G Linux e 2 Swap
<Rudolf> speeeeed: ah, vai dividir o 120G?
<speeeeed> sim
<speeeeed> $em dim dim pra um novo
<Rudolf> ummm
<Rudolf> então é por aí mesmo
<Rudolf> eu fingia que usava o windows
<Rudolf> então havia deixado 60G
<Rudolf> realmente, depois de 4 anos
<Rudolf> tive que formatar o windows
<Rudolf> e redimensionar
<speeeeed> kkk... pra mim tá meio dificil migrar pra linux.. autocad entre outros
<Rudolf> 100G tá bão para o windows
<Rudolf> o resto para o linux fica legal para você brincar
<speeeeed> e o swap? 2G ta bom?
<Rudolf> speeeeed: qto de RAM?
<speeeeed> 8G
<Rudolf> suficiente estes 2G
<speeeeed> beleza
<speeeeed> instaldo primeiro o win ou ubuntu?
<speeeeed> acho q primeiro o win e depois o buntu ne
<edenc> G0: what?
<G0> Oi ?
<edenc> <G0> Rudolf, você conhece algum algoritmo que transforme uma letra e o lugar dela (ab - a=[0];b=[1]) em outra de forma que não haja ambiguidade ?
<edenc> Tendi nada
<edenc> Daí você falou de cifra cesareana
<edenc> E continuei não entendendo
<edenc> Mas acho que agora digitando, entendi
<G0> Hahahah
<G0> 'aaaaa' pode virar 'nnnnn', eu não quero que as letras se repitam
<G0> Porque é muito fácil de ser quebrado
<edenc> Usa um salto incremental
<G0> Sim, mas não tem ambiguidade ?
<edenc> primeiro caracter: rotacao + 1
<edenc> primeiro caracter: rotacao + 2
<edenc> etc.
<edenc> rot + 1*10 mod 37
<edenc> aliás, acho que tendo mod não dá pra voltar hehe
<edenc> ah, dá sim
<edenc> (faz tempo que li sobre criptografia)
<G0> Obrigado
<edenc> Ahá!
<edenc> G0: https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stream_cipher
<edenc> Gera uma sequência de números aleatórios, digamos 5: 11, 30, 1, 3, 7
<edenc> Combina isso com o que você quer criptografar
<edenc> (tipo, na frente da string)
<edenc> Depois pega uma chave qualquer e aplica xor em tudo
<edenc> (vou buscar uma correspondência, daí escrevo um trequinho rápido)
<G0> <edenc>:Valeu mesmo :D
<user-kd> eai
<G0> Olá
<user-kd> de boa
<G0> Estou bem, e você ?
<user-kd> td blz tbm
<user-kd> estao falando de criptografia ai
<user-kd> hehe
<user-kd> programam em C?
<G0> Eu programo em Java
<Rudolf> crypto é mais matemática discreta que programação
<user-kd> pra vc nao ter sequenciamento numa string....o legal e leve que sempre uso em C é tipo vc....
<user-kd> criar um array fixo tipo
<user-kd> {0x12,0x55,0x38,....}
<user-kd> do tamanho que quiser
<user-kd> ai vc faz um xor entre isso e cada caracter da tua string
<user-kd> no outro lado onde vc pega string devolta...vc conhece o mesmo array fixo
<user-kd> nao é aquela segurança mas vai
<user-kd> kk
<G0> Hahah
<Jorge> ok
<Jorge> Tem como eu ver chegar nela  Coloquei novo HD e fiz formatação com a mesma versão do ubuntu Server 14, porem quando tento acessar o outro hd para trazer a pasta main ou um backup, estou enfrentando dificuldades, pois a partição tem alhum tipo de proteção que impede o processo olhei com um live cd e vi um cadeado na partição onde estão os arquivos...  ... vc teria uma solução,
<Rudolf> Jorge: você instalou com criptografia. espero que lembre da senha
<Jorge> a senha do root?
<Rudolf> Jorge: a senha da partição
<user-kd> a chave da cripto
<Rudolf> Jorge: se for a mesma, sorte sua
<Rudolf> Jorge: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXY nome-qualquer
<Rudolf> Jorge: mount /dev/mapper/nome-qualquer /media/pontodemontagem
<Jorge> vc teria um minuto pra acessar comigo?
<G0> Como assim ?
<Jorge> poderia ver o servidor comigo via puty
<Jorge> tenho pouca esperiencia com ubuntu, mas posso conectar vc na minha maquina via teamviwer e olhamos o servidor via puty
<Jorge> pediu pra instalar o apt-get install cryptsetup-bin
<Jorge> ja estou fazendo isso
<Jorge> os comandos nao estao funcionando!
<Jorge> preciso entrar na partição lvm de outro hd Tem como eu ver chegar nela  Coloquei novo HD e fiz formatação com a mesma versão do ubuntu Server 14, porem quando tento acessar o outro hd para trazer a pasta main ou um backup, estou enfrentando dificuldades, pois a partição tem alhum tipo de proteção que impede o processo olhei com um live cd e vi um cadeado na partição onde estão os arquivos...  ... vc teria uma solução,
<Rudolf> lvm é outra história
<Rudolf> good luck
<Rudolf> mwahahaha
<diego_> ola
<diego_> tem como instalar o ubuntu sem cd/dvd virgem ?
<Rudolf> SIM
<Rudolf> diego_: você pode utilizar um pendrive bootavel
<Rudolf> diego_: google it
<LeandroLuiz> o cd no caso teria que estar queimado pra instalar
<LeandroLuiz> virgem não instala mesmo
<diego_> '-'
<diego_> leandro se for pra falar bosta nem fale
<diego_> oq nao ajuda atrapalha
<diego_> eu tenho cd virgem mais a imagem é de 1gb
<diego_> tem q ser dvd agora
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheu
<LeandroLuiz> to te ajudando cara =/
<diego_> nao tem como instalar sem cd ?
<diego_> tipo abrir um instalador
<edenc> G0: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fa32c24a0d01f26b3922
<G0> Tem sim
<diego_> ai eu instalado do lado do windows msm
<Rudolf> diego_: tipo windows
<Rudolf> diego_: aprende a fazer do jeito certo
<Rudolf> diego_: faz essas gambiarras não
<Rudolf> diego_: comece conhecendo linux
<Rudolf> diego_: www.guiafoca.org
<diego_> so quero instalar
<diego_> nao quero hackear nada
<Rudolf> diego_: depois leia a doc de instalação convencional do ubuntu
<diego_> cara
<Rudolf> diego_: não tem hackear
<Rudolf> tem aprender a usar linux
<diego_> so quero instalar sapoha
<diego_> pra mim
<diego_> jogar
<diego_> tibia
<diego_> versao
<diego_> linux
<diego_> mintira
<G0> Hahahah
<Rudolf> vish
<LeandroLuiz> tem tibia pra linux?
<diego_> zuere fei
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: tem
<LeandroLuiz> agora to surpreso
<diego_> HSUAHSUAHSUA
<edenc> G0: um stream cypher em perl
<LeandroLuiz> jesus
<edenc> G0: enjoy
<diego_> serio meu cd do windows deu pau e preciso formatar meu pc
<G0> Vai jogar também <LeandroLuiz> ?
<LeandroLuiz> G0: claro..
<diego_> ja usei ubuntu antes
<edenc> É lentinho
<edenc> Mas só pra ilustrar o algoritmo
<diego_> preciso estudar cara e meu pc esta muito lento
<G0> Obrigadão <edenc> :D
<LeandroLuiz> G0: no trabalho ainda
<diego_> estou com a imagem baixada aqui
<diego_> mas é 1gb
<diego_> minha net é 50 mega
<diego_> tem algum instalador
<diego_> sem usar cd
<diego_> pr amim baixa
<LeandroLuiz> use um pen drive champs
<diego_> nao tenho champz
<diego_> vo exetar o wubi
<LeandroLuiz> 15 reais
<LeandroLuiz> no camelo
<LeandroLuiz> e dá pra reescrever
<LeandroLuiz> imagina
<LeandroLuiz> o mundo de possibilidades
<LeandroLuiz> não precisar mais de cd/dvd
<diego_> se acha q to pertinho do camelo
<LeandroLuiz> mas ainda são 16:25
<LeandroLuiz> dá pra ir la
<diego_> quero saber a forma sem cd
<diego_> tem ou n tem como
<LeandroLuiz> tem
<LeandroLuiz> com pendrive
<G0> Você matou alguém e não quer aparecer em público <diego_> ?
<diego_> without pendrive or cd
<diego_> tem como
<diego_> ?
<LeandroLuiz> se for esse o caso, use os serviços de um motoentrega
<LeandroLuiz> tem, com dvd
<G0> Você pode tentar com um tipo de fita
<LeandroLuiz> sdcard acho que tb funciona
<LeandroLuiz> Ubuntu ainda entrega cds?
<LeandroLuiz> aqueles free
<G0> Acho que sim
<diego_> bom
<edenc> hehe, tava pensando aqui que essas 30 linhas de código poderia ter mudado o resultado da segunda guerra mundial
<diego_> quero mais q voces se fodam
<diego_> boa
<diego_> ate mais otarios
<edenc> diego_: obrigado
<edenc> foder é bom
<G0> Hahahah
<Rudolf> só maluco
<LeandroLuiz> =/
<G0> Pois é :-/
<LeandroLuiz> isso me entristece
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<LeandroLuiz> vc ajuda o cidadão
<LeandroLuiz> e ele manda vc se foder
<LeandroLuiz> ta parecendo meus clientes
<edenc> LeandroLuiz: kindgirls.com
<G0> Hahahah, deve ser uma criança que não pode sair de casa
<Rudolf> kkk
<edenc> Vai lá e faz o que ele mandou
<edenc> (imagino que deve ter dado um pico de acessos agora)
<G0> Hahahahah
<Rudolf> NTFH
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> NSFH
<edenc> Rudolf: National Survey of Families and Households?
<G0> É o que eu ia dizer
<G0> Hahahah
<Rudolf> not safe for home
<G0> Not Safe for Humanity
<edenc> hein?
<Pequ1> Galera, baixei a iso do ubuntu, extrai e coloquei num pen drive para dar boot na inicialização
<Pequ1> porem disse q não tem sistema operacional
<Pequ1> Alguem pra ajudar?
<Rudolf> mas já foi?
<edenc> Rudolf: que delícia seria se o sistema de arquivos adivinhasse que a intenção de alguém que copia um ISO pro pendrive é a de gravar um inicializador no MBR
<edenc> Seria uma bela falha de segurança também
<Rudolf> e seria massa se a iso se instalasse, formatando, automagicamente
<Rudolf> o hd
<edenc> Sim
<Rudolf> no próximo boot em que fosse esquecido conectado
<edenc> hahahahaha
<edenc> Rudolf: quando eu trabalhava com pesquisa, o cara do suporte da Dell tava tentando fazer isso com um disquete
<edenc> "eu já baixei o arquivo no disquete e não inicializa" <- ele no telefone com alguém do suporte
<edenc> e claro, eu não podia interferir senão ia quebrar a garantia do servidor
<edenc> e eu tinha que ficar lá acompanhando pra me certificar que ele não ia mexer em nada no laboratório
<edenc> ô tortura que foi…
<Rudolf> edenc: já passei por iss
<Rudolf> 12 horas em um 7 de setembro
<Rudolf> com suporte da Algar
<edenc> Rudolf: http://bit.ly/1E1lun9
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<edenc> Também me lembrei do que um amigo meu falou quando perguntaram se o filho dele já tava aprendendo linux: "se eu pegar ele lendo qualquer coisa sobre TI, dou uma surra com cabo de impressora"
<edenc> Não sou a favor de violência contra crianças… Mas eu ri…
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> cara, pra mim seria igual se meu filho fosse gay
<Rudolf> "blza, mas se prepara para sofrer"
<oliverio> edenc, mas ele levando em consideração o que? trabalhar com TI é ruim?
<Rudolf> oliverio: trabalhar com TI é uma merda [IMHO]
<Rudolf> oliverio: no Brasil, ao menos
<oliverio> isso varia da empresa e do cargo, Rudolf
<oliverio> empresa, cargo, experiência
<Rudolf> varia não
<Rudolf> só tem fdp posando de fodão
<Rudolf> talvez em multinacional
<Rudolf> seja diferente
<edenc> Eu tenho sorte de trabalhar numa multinacional, sim
<Rudolf> mas, se pegarmos suporte de algar, telefonica, embratel, com raras excessões
<Rudolf> é uma merda
<Rudolf> e to falando suporte nível 3
<Rudolf> não estou falando de windows
<edenc> O mais legal foi o detalhe do cabo de impressora
<edenc> Me veio à cabeça aqueles cabos paralelos de porta serial
<oliverio> sim, sim, kkkk
<edenc> Grosso pacas, aquilo deve doer
<Rudolf> edenc: aqueles grossos
<oliverio> Rudolf, a gente já debateu sobre isso há um ano atrás :P
<oliverio> eu descordo, apesar de não ser satisfeito na empresa que trabalho.
<Rudolf> oliverio: keep going
<Rudolf> oliverio: to de boa
<Rudolf> não vou discutir mais sobre isso
<oliverio> PORÉM, estou estudando cada vez mais, me especializando.. pra poder chegar numa empresa boa de se trabalhar na área de TI
<oliverio> porque existir, existe sim.
<Rudolf> oliverio: também, estou estudando
<Rudolf> oliverio: mas bem longe de TI
<Rudolf> quero dinheiro
<Rudolf> bastante
<Rudolf> para ouvir merda e poder dar risada
<oliverio> conheço profissionais de TI que tem um ótimo salário, por consequência dos estudos, experiências, esforços, foco..
<edenc> oliverio: nah
<edenc> Eu ganho bem, mas foi sorte
<oliverio> edenc, qual seu salário, em média?
<Rudolf> oliverio: mas não é o que o mercado faz
<edenc> oliverio: eu ganho 5 dígitos
<Rudolf> oliverio: também conheço excessões
<Rudolf> oliverio: umas que estudaram, outras que mal sabem o que é um ftp
<oliverio> as vezes fico meio aborrecido com o mercado de TI, de como empresas pequenas encaram..
<Rudolf> oliverio: pagar mal não é o problema
<edenc> CLT + PLR + reembolso de todas as contas de internet
<edenc> e alguns outros benefícios, não é ruim
<edenc> mas, é como o Rudolf falou
<oliverio> Rudolf, pois é, fico indignado com os que fizeram faculdade, trabalham numa empresa ótima, mas não manja 30% do que precisa manjar pra trabalhar naquele cargo.
<Rudolf> edenc: beeeeem acima da média
<Rudolf> heuehieuhieuhieuhe
<edenc> não é só o dinheiro que conta
<Rudolf> edenc: não, mas já conta um bocado
<edenc> Rudolf: a IBM paga bem
<edenc> Eu mandaria um currículo pra lá
<edenc> De 6 em 6 meses
<oliverio> mas eu tenho fé que daqui há no máximo 1 ano estou indo pra uma empresa melhor, que a área de TI veja valorizada e vistas com outros olhos.
<Rudolf> edenc: mas vc já não está na IBM?
<oliverio> estou fazendo minha parte, pelo menos.
<edenc> Rudolf: sim, digo vocês
<Rudolf> edenc: ah eu não
<Rudolf> edenc: já recusei IBM
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<edenc> Se o $ importa, IBM é um bom lugar
<oliverio> edenc, você é o que da IBM?
<edenc> analista de banco de dados sênior
<Rudolf> edenc: não curto a sucção que eles fazem
<oliverio> hum
<edenc> Cara, tem áreas boas na IBM
<Rudolf> edenc: mas, pode me chamar de mané
<Rudolf> edenc: deveria ter ido
<oliverio> edenc, trabalha diretamente com quais bancos de dados?
<Rudolf> edenc: na época recusei por baixa estima
<Rudolf> edenc: DB9?
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<edenc> DB2, hadoop, informix, mdm e spss
<oliverio> vocês tem certificação?
<edenc> cara, não posso falar muito aqui porque o canal é logado
<Rudolf> edenc: e o contrato de sigilo
<edenc> mas tem informação sobre carreiras na IBM se você procurar na Internet
<oliverio> besteira, quem sabe o que danado é edenc? haha
<oliverio> já eu.. corro esse risco ;)
<edenc> oliverio: é o meu nome e minha segunda inicial
<edenc> igualzinha no meu email corporativo, ahaha
<oliverio> hahaha
<oliverio> vou desligar o computador aqui, comprar o pão e ir pra casa.
<edenc> oliverio: mas posso te falar pela minha carreira
<oliverio> até mais tarde :P
<edenc> certificação não vale nada
<oliverio> a gente conversa mais depois, abraço
<oliverio> edenc, só me diz então: você tem outras formações além da graduação?
<Rudolf> 16:43 < edenc> certificação não vale nada
<edenc> vagas que contratam por certificação vão certamente te colocar numa produção estilo china
<Rudolf> edenc: a grande maioria
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiuhe
<edenc> oliverio: não
<oliverio> só experiências, no caso né
<edenc> eu tenho um portfolio razoável, sim
<oliverio> vou indo, mais tarde tou por aqui, fui.
<edenc> Rudolf: https://twitter.com/joeyellis/status/633252345518891008
<Rudolf> edenc: vi um cara que colocou como senha o endereço dele
<Rudolf> edenc: quando mudou, tentou colocar o endereço novo
<Rudolf> "ué"?
<edenc> AHAHAHA
<Rudolf> deu trabalho explicar
<edenc> Eu costumava colocar a música que eu tava ouvindo na hora, mas com a mão deslocada uma fileira pra cima no teclado
<Rudolf> DETALHE: técnico de informática
<edenc> Parei de fazer isso porque eu não acertava no celular
<edenc> Agora eu uso lastpass
<edenc> haha
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<G0> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Crypt0> eae :)
<astroo-> ola
<Rafael> Boa tarde,
<Rafael> noite.
<Guest70126> tem como fazer o ubuntu dar boot por terminal e não pedir senha
<Guest70126> dar boot em modo texto e não pedir senha?
<astroo-> ola
<Guest70126> oi
<Rudolf> Guest70126: não
<Guest70126> em modo texto sempre vai pedir senha?
<Rudolf> sempre
<Guest70126> obrigado Rudolf
<d70> boa noite, alguem pode me ajudar a editar o /etc/hosts ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<SkNix> boa noite a todos
<d70> astroo-, eu quero limpar dns cache do sistema, e do firefox...
<astroo-> ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-18
<fred1988> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/fred/6400578200575A5E: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/fred/6400578200575A5E"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Erro de entrada/saída Failed to calculate free MFT records: Erro de entrada/saída NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardw
<fred1988> como eu resolvo esse problema???
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Rudolf> d70: mas tem algo no seu /etc/hosts ?
<Rudolf> fred1988: dentro do windows rode um chkdsk
<Rudolf> fred1988: linux não tem ferramenta para fazer checagem de ntfs corretamente
<Rudolf> fred1988: isto, supondo que o disco não tenha morrido/morrendo
<Rudolf> fred1988: se for apenas uma corrupção no ntfs, ainda dá para corrigir
<Rudolf> d70: a principio o /etc/hosts não tem nada a ver com o cache do firefox
<d70> Rudolf, realmente n tem, e o hosts ta vazio. Consegui fazer oq queria, o dnscache do firefox é só na RAM mesmo, ou seja, só fechar e abrir.
<d70> Rudolf, thx
<Rudolf> d70: pode ser que seja feito no ~/.cache também
<Rudolf> d70: depende da configuração
<d70> Rudolf, sim, aqui deu certo, é q gosto de bloquear sites pelo hosts, porém parece q tenho q colocar dominio, e uma outra linha para o subdominios.
<d70> Rudolf, por exemplo. Quero bloquear o exoclick.com , além de 0.0.0.0 exoclick, parece que tenho q fazer uma linha 0.0.0.0. ad.exoclick.com
<d70> Rudolf, estava buscando um metodo mais simples
<Rudolf> d70: é, definitivamente via /etc/hosts não é a maneira mais prátrica
<Rudolf> arg
<Rudolf> pratica
<d70> Rudolf, recomendações ?
<Rudolf> d70: depende do que vc quer e para quê
<d70> Rudolf, bloquear ads msm. sem instalar plugins nos navegadores....
<Rudolf> uma única máquina, ou rede?
<SkNix> pq nao usa firewall?
<Rudolf> SkNix: grana? doméstico? n fatores
<d70> Rudolf, uma unica maquina
<SkNix> d70, ?
<Rudolf> d70: é, uma única máquina, não compensa firewall
<Rudolf> d70: talvez alguns lowend que faça lista de palavras
<Rudolf> d70: mas sem plugin, ou você coloca um proxy+dansguardian na sua máquina, ou vai via hosts mesmo
<Rudolf> d70: lembrando que ads também usam gerador de link
<Rudolf> d70: é beeem árduo fazer via hosts
<Rudolf> enxugar gelo, por assim dizer
<d70> entendi
<Rudolf> sem falar no bloqueio https
<Rudolf> que quase sempre é ineficiente
<d70> dnsguardian ?
<Rudolf> http://dansguardian.org
<d70> vou ler
<d70> interessante, vou ficar enxugando gelo por enquanto, rs. Se complicar.. procuro algo mais eficiente...
<bruno> oi
<bruno> boa noite
<bruno> tem alguém ai?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<bruno> entao
<bruno> estou com um problema
<bruno> nao consigo fazer nada com meu ubuntu 14.04
<bruno> está aparecendo a mensagem que o sistema de arquivos está somente leitura
<bruno> sou novo no ubuntu
<astroo-> diz que pc tens para ver o que pode dar
<bruno> notebook cce 4gb 500 gb core i3
<astroo-> podes por o ubuntu 15
<bruno> resolve este problema?
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar e logo ves
<bruno> o que é livecd?
<astroo-> vai ao site oficial e percebes
<kidtor45wolf> boa noite gente
<kidtor45wolf> alguem ai me da um help sobre se registrar
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> kidtor45wolf: /msg Nickserv help register
<kidtor45wolf> obrigada
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<efraimmarcatto> Alguém ai já restaurou o boot do windows depois de instalar o grub em dual boot?
<efraimmarcatto> Eu estou irritado com essa porcaria de windows e vou dar uma martelada no notebook
<d70> Alguém já usou o fslint? preciso procurar duplicatas em diretorios, q somados, são aproximadamente 180gb..... e 60.000 arquivos...
<Rudolf> d70: cuidado com o fslint
<d70> Rudolf, pq?
<Rudolf> d70: já tive dores de cabeça com ele
<d70> Rudolf, então, tem uns arquivos q n me importa mto...
<d70> porém vou trabalhar com varias fotos... isso n posso perder...
<d70> fdupes?
<Rudolf> d70: não usaria ele em arquivos importantes, se fosse você
<Rudolf> d70: faça manualmente
<Rudolf> kkkk
<Rudolf> apesar do 60.000
<d70> to chutando... ta contando aqui,
<d70> tem 4 a 5 duplicatas.... de cada arquivo....
<Rudolf> credo
<Rudolf> bom, é sujeito a falhas
<Rudolf> ambos os softwares
<d70> sim, acho q vou separar em dir por ordem alfabetica na mão, ve se diminui o numero de arquivos e rezar um pouco
<efraimmarcatto> Alou
<Rudolf> fuiz
<efraimmarcatto> Alguem?
<brunossfer> Bom dia gent
<brunossfer> gente*
<brunossfer> tenho uma dúvida na instalação do SO... pode ser boba, mas eu nao consigo instalar ele.
<brunossfer> pra fazer o dual boot, eu preciso particionar o HD antes de tentar colocar o Ubuntu? e quando vou instalar, o pacote de instalação tem que estar num dispositivo ligado ao notebook, ou dá pra instalar usando o pacote que eu baixei e está no HD?
<Rudolf> vamos por partes
<Rudolf> dual boot
<Rudolf> a recomendação é instalar o windows, que é burro
<Rudolf> e depois o ubuntu, já que linux tem um maior controle sobre a mbr
<brunossfer> ele já está aqui...
<Rudolf> brunossfer: ele == windows?
<Rudolf> brunossfer: se for isso, você TEM que ter espaço para ser particionado pelo instalador do linux
<Rudolf> brunossfer: se seu windows ocupar todo o HD, não será possível instalar o linux
<Rudolf> brunossfer: das duas uma ou você redimensiona com risco de perda de dados [em caso de desfragmentação insuficiente], ou voce reinstala do zero
<brunossfer> Rudolf: redimencionar o espaço no disco pra deixar "tudo" do win numa parte do disco?
<Rudolf> brunossfer: por assim dizer
<Rudolf> brunossfer: vamos supor que você tenha um disco de 500G
<Rudolf> brunossfer: e a partição do windows ocupe todo o disco
<Rudolf> brunossfer: porém, você tem apenas 100G de espaço utilizado
<Rudolf> brunossfer: então você pode dividir o disco em dois, e deixar 250G para o linux
<Rudolf> brunossfer: porém, você sabe que a escrita de dados no windows sofre muito com desfragmentação
<Rudolf> brunossfer: SE você for redimensionar, você precisa desfragmentar antes
<brunossfer> Rudolf: tem uma ferramenta no win inclusive pra isso
<Rudolf> brunossfer: empurrando os dados para os 100G iniciais [por assim dizer] de forma que não haja risco de perda de dados ao dividir a partição
<Rudolf> brunossfer: é, mas eu não confio
<Rudolf> brunossfer: tanto que nunca fiz este tipo de instalação, SEMPRE reinstalo
<Rudolf> brunossfer: mas, como os dados são seus, a escolha é sua
<brunossfer> Rudolf: entendo...
<Rudolf> brunossfer: detalhe que, quanto mais lotada a partição do windows, maior a probabilidade da desfragmentação ser incompleta
<Rudolf> tendo isto em mente
<Rudolf> o particionamento é algo trivial
<Rudolf> você pode fazer 3 partições para o linux
<Rudolf>  / , /home e swap
<brunossfer> Rudolf: pra ter o SO, os arquivos e ...?
<Rudolf> brunossfer: hã?
<brunossfer> Rudolf: espaço de manobra?
<Rudolf> brunossfer: essa parte da sua pergunta eu não entendi
<Rudolf> brunossfer: elabore melhor a pergunta, por favor
<brunossfer> Rudolf: as 3 partições do linux
<brunossfer> Rudolf: tem que função?
<oliverio> o.O
<brunossfer> Rudolf: separar tipos de arquivo, o SO dos aquivos...
<Rudolf> brunossfer: bom, / [tudo], /home [arquivos do usuário], swap [memória virtual]
<Rudolf> brunossfer: sugiro você conhecer linux via www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> brunossfer: alguns videos no youtube devem ajudar, mas não dispense boas leituras, já que videos são interpretações
<Rudolf> brunossfer: tire suas próprias conclusões ao ler
<Rudolf> brunossfer: existem outras divisões, mais recomendadas para servidores ou hardwares especiais (como UEFI)
<Rudolf>  /boot, /var, /tmp, /usr, etc
<brunossfer> Rudolf: ahh, o /home está dentro da /, assim como uma pasta pode estar dentro da /Área de Trabalho/Sei lá
<Rudolf> brunossfer: mas o ideal é você ler e conhecer
<Rudolf> brunossfer: exato
<Rudolf> brunossfer: tanto que o / deve ser montado antes do /home
<Rudolf> brunossfer: é uma estrutura aninhada em árvore
<Rudolf> brunossfer: por isso / é chamado de root (ou raíz para os que gostam de traduções)
<brunossfer> Rudolf: tinha entendido que o /, /home e swap eram tipo C: D:
<Rudolf> brunossfer: você está pensando como "windows user"
<brunossfer> Rudolf: foi mal, sou novo nisso, inclusive agradeço por todo esse trabalho que está tendo para me ajudar
<Rudolf> 8)
<brunossfer> Rudolf: vou pegar os guias iniciante e intermediário pra ler na ida e volta da faculdade
<Rudolf> ótimo
<Rudolf> eu não conheço nenhum melhor
<oliverio> brunossfer, baixa todos e coloca em seu e-reader ou tablet. custa nada! :P
<brunossfer> só falta o avançado...
<Rudolf> leia o iniciante
<Rudolf> e o intermediário
<Rudolf> com os dois dá para começar a instalar e usar
<Rudolf> o avançado você pode ir lendo aos poucos
<Rudolf> SE achar necessário
<Rudolf> depende do POR QUÊ você está instalando linux
<brunossfer> é...
<liberie> bom dia
<brunossfer> Bom dia
<Rudolf> liberie: sempre que vejo seu nick lembro de Final Fantasy VIII
<liberie> kkk
<liberie> brunossfer:  uma dica para quem quer usar linux
<liberie> e usar a aws
<liberie> ja que voce tem direito a 1 ano de VM linux gratis
<brunossfer> aws... VM linux?
<liberie> sim
<brunossfer> vm pra mim é VirtualMachine
<liberie> t2.micro mas da para usar de boa
<liberie> ;)
<liberie> se quiser usar de sandbox
<brunossfer> ah
<brunossfer> entendi
<liberie> subir diferente distos
<liberie> distros
<liberie> etc..
<brunossfer> obrigado pela ajuda
<brunossfer> se me dão licença, vou sair para dar uma lida
<brunossfer> (já estava fazendo isso, mas agora vou me concentrar mais)
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> https://macmagazine.com.br/2015/08/18/concurso-cultural-por-que-voce-merece-um-apple-watch/
<etomitta> oi
<etomitta> oi alguem me atende
<edenc> etomitta: faça sua pergunta, aqui não é um call center
<etomitta> ta
<Fr0iDz> boa tarde
<Fr0iDz> por gentileza preciso implantar para um colega a distrib ubuntu
<Fr0iDz> para ele comecar a usar linux
<etomitta> seguinte eu tenho um netbook da lenovo e tenho problemas com a velocidade do unity esta muito lento?
<Fr0iDz> se que a maquina dele e dual core 2 gb fica lvl a de 32 bits
<Fr0iDz> ?
<etomitta> sim
<Fr0iDz> nao fica travando nao?
<edenc> Fr0iDz: não entendi a pergunta
<Dead_Thinker> etomitta: tenta usar uma distro mais leve, lubuntu ou algo assim
<etomitta> sim ta muito lento o anbie
<etomitta> sim ta muito lento o ambiente
<Fr0iDz> desculpa me expressei errado
<edenc> etomitta: usa lubuntu
<etomitta> blz eu vo baixa
<etomitta> muito obrigado
<etomitta> tacha
<etomitta> tchau
<Fr0iDz> edenc : quero coloca o o ubunut 32 bits para um amigo... porem seu hardware e dual core 2gb positivo para ajuda
<Fr0iDz> roda legal ?
<NOOB_ON_LINUX> oi
<NOOB_ON_LINUX> sou novo no linux vcs conhece uma distro amigavel
<NOOB_ON_LINUX> e leve
<edenc> Fr0iDz: não dá pra dizer, só instalando
<edenc> Fr0iDz: instala o lubuntu e veja se é aceitável
<NOOB_ON_LINUX> ok
<NOOB_ON_LINUX> mais tem pra 32x
<piero> Olá. Depois da ultima atualização automática a sessão do unity não inicia. Após o login, o lightdm reapresenta a tela de identificação. Os terminais TTY não existem (para onde foram??) e só consegui iniciar porque tinha o windowmaker instalado. Percebi que o compiz não iniciou e eu estou sem aceleração 3D. Tentei reinstalar os drivers da amd (fglrx-updates) sem sucesso, mas removê-lo e deixar com o driver não propriet
<piero> ário inicia a sessão parcialmente (carrega o plano de fundo e o menu do botão direito do mouse). Parece que minha ultima atualização quebrou meus drivers de vídeo. Por onde posso começar??
<edenc> Fr0iDz: se o lubuntu não rodar de forma razoável, muito provavelmente você não conseguirá um desempenho aceitável com a distribuição
<NOOB_ON_LINUX> mas edenc tem pra 32x o meu e intel
<Fr0iDz> ok obrigado....
<Fr0iDz> inte
<NOOB_ON_LINUX> mas edenc tem pra i386 o meu e intel
<edenc> NOOB_ON_LINUX: as distribuições linux costumam suportar todas as plataformas intel
<NOOB_ON_LINUX> pensei que era so pra amd64
<NOOB_ON_LINUX> se nao iria instala freebsd
<NOOB_ON_LINUX> ou windows 95
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<edenc> não, não é
<edenc> NOOB_ON_LINUX: amd64 é o compatível com processadores intel
<edenc> é apenas um padrão de instruções, os dois fabricantes suportam
<NOOB_ON_LINUX> desculpe por se muito noob nisso eu so jogo minecraft eu preciso de um sistema mais leve do que o windows
<gamer> como instala minecraft no ubutnu
<gamer> como instala minecraft no ubuntu
<gamer> oi
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ola
<gamer> como instala minecraft no ubuntu
<edenc> gamer: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+minecraft&t=canonical&ia=qa
<gamer> mas e ori eu nao tem original
<piero> Depois de atualizar o kernel a compilação do fglrx-updates falhou. Aqui está o log do make: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120718/ . O que pode estar errado???
<Rudolf> piero: o que o google diz sobre o erro?
<Rudolf> piero: http://askubuntu.com/questions/655906/broken-fglrx-dkms-module-on-latest-ubuntu-updates
<Rudolf> piero: boa sorte na gambi
<piero> valeu
<piero> building.. baita gambiarra!
<piero> culpa dos repositórios "proposed" ...
<piero> mas é muito mais divertido que um rollback..
<piero> me lembra um pouco a instalação do sarge por voltas de 2005...
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-19
<WhiteHeart> 0
<astroo-> ola
<WhiteHeart> ola,
<barna> galera, alguem indica um servidor de hospedagem de site bom? é pra um site pequeno feito em wordpress
<hggdh> barna: digitalocean.com
<barna> valeu
<efraimmarcatto> alou
<efraimmarcatto> alguém na escuta?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<efraimmarcatto> huahua
<efraimmarcatto> cara estou bravo
<barna> eu na escuta tb
<efraimmarcatto> tentei restaurar o boot do windows e não funcionou
<efraimmarcatto> que bosta
<barna> como assim? fale mais a respeito
<efraimmarcatto> só queria atualizar meu note T.T
<efraimmarcatto> Eu tenho um notebook com windows 7 home premium original em dualboot com o manjaro
<barna> o q deu de errado?
<efraimmarcatto> Ai eu reservei o update e tals, mas pra adiantar baixei a ferramenta de atualização e ela diz que não conseguia identificar se meu note era capaz de rodar o windows 10
<efraimmarcatto> eu vi que uma atualização do windows 7 não fazia nem a porretada e ai eu resolvi ver o pq
<efraimmarcatto> e li que por estar em dualboot não atualizava
<barna> efraimmarcatto, vc ta falando q o windows deu erro na atualização?
<efraimmarcatto> fui eu lá e dei um bootsect /nt60 ALL /force /mbr
<efraimmarcatto> sim
<efraimmarcatto> não funcionou ai tentei restaurar com o aplicativo do proprio cd de restauração e nada
<efraimmarcatto> depois ainda usei o bootrec /fixboot e bootrec /fixmbr
<efraimmarcatto> e nada dessa merda de boot do windows funcionar
<efraimmarcatto> E eu estou em viagem e preciso usar o note, vou restaurar o grub por esse pendrive live que eu estou usando XD
<efraimmarcatto> mas isso me deixou muito irritado
<barna> bem vindo ao ruindows efraimmarcatto
<barna> hahahahahahahahahaha
<barna> efraimmarcatto, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/?topic=14614.0
<efraimmarcatto> puta bosta
<efraimmarcatto> já tentei restaurar
<efraimmarcatto> vou reiniciar pra ver seu deu merda
<efraimmarcatto> uhahua
<efraimmarcatto> até logo
<efraimmarcatto> ele instalou o grub mas não criou os menus XD
<efraimmarcatto> barna, agora nem o grub quer inicializar. Deve ter ficado emburrado XD ahuauhhua
<barna> efraimmarcatto, como q vc fez pra re-instalar o grub?
<efraimmarcatto> montei a partição raiz do sistema
<efraimmarcatto> e dei um grubinstal
<efraimmarcatto> acho q eu sei oque aconteceu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<efraimmarcatto> ciao
<barna> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/local/montado /dev/sdX    (onde X é a letra da partição)
<barna> ?
<efraimmarcatto> o sistema é 64bits
<efraimmarcatto> e o meu live deve ser 32
<efraimmarcatto> daria conflito?
<astroo-> duvido
<barna> boa pergunta, num uso 32bits a muuuuuito tempo.
<efraimmarcatto> não é
<efraimmarcatto> é MEIA QUATRO
<efraimmarcatto> vou chorar
<efraimmarcatto> será que é pq minha partição /boot é separada?
<efraimmarcatto> já sei
<astroo-> ok
<efraimmarcatto> montei a partição de boot dentro da pasta mnt onde eu tinha montado a raiz
<efraimmarcatto> vou reinicar agora
<efraimmarcatto> até mais
<efraimmarcatto> ou não
<efraimmarcatto> auhahu
<Czernobog> teste
<barna> pong
<Czernobog> vlw
<Czernobog> ;)
<barna> :)
<dobr> ola
<dobr> fui atualizar o python no ubuntu travou o sistema
<edenc> dobr: você atualizou com os pacotes da distribuição?
<edenc> python não é retrocompatível entre versões maiores e médias, então nunca atualize o python do sistema sem ser através dos pacotes do sistema
<dobr> fiz upgrade mas veio umas recomendaçoes pedindo pra eu confirmar confeço que por sempre dar certo confiei não li o que tava escrito depois deu erro
<alessandro_> olá
<alessandro_> Estou tentando criar uma conexão pppoe via wlan e n consigo no ubuntu 15.04
<edenc> alessandro_: o ubuntu 15.04 é instável, se você não sabe debugar esse tipo de problema sozinho, recomendo que use a 14.04
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Crypt0> Bom dia senhores :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<gol> iai galera, alguém sabe reinstalar o pacode teamviewer:i386?
<Dead_Thinker> gol: baixa o .deb novamente e roda n?
<mirqui> tú já baixou ele , dá 2 cliques
<gol> Dead_Thinker: então é que to tentando pelo terminal e fica dando essa mensagem
<gol> tanto que agora fica no meu desktop uma bola vermelha com um traço branco no meio falando do erro
<gol> quando dou 2 cliques a central de programas abre mas fica branca
<jarlescn> opa agora sim, em português! Boa tarde!
<jarlescn> olá gente, é a primeira vez que uso este canal. começei a usar o ububtustudio há 3 semanas e estou muito satisfeito! só que tem coisas que não estou conseguindo fazer...
<G0> What's the problem ?
<jarlescn> Como faço para ter mais espaço para as atualizações, depois de esvaziar a lixeira?
<G0> er ... what ?
<G0> Como assim 'mais espaço para as atualizações' ?
<jarlescn> para fazer as atualizações diárias do sitema e dos programas
<jarlescn> na ultima vez veio a mensagem sem espaço
<jarlescn> tenho 400GB livre!
<G0> Mas este espaço está disponível para o Ubuntu ? Você saberia me dizer com exatidão o problema ?
<jarlescn> um momento
<jarlescn> a mensagem de atualização pede que eu disponibilize mais espaço no Boot
<jarlescn> esvaziando a lixeira (ja feito)
<jarlescn> e apagando arquivos temporários (não sei fazer)
<G0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/142926/cant-upgrade-due-to-low-disk-space-on-boot
<jarlescn> cliquei em alguma coisa que me tirou do chet
<jarlescn> GO obrigado
<jarlescn> de novo
<jarlescn> como uso tradutor no firefox
<oliverio> jarlescn, retorna pra gente o comando: df -h
<oliverio> jarlescn, use algum pastebin pra colar o resultado e nos passe o link
<jarlescn> df-h
<G0> Não, ctrl + alt + t
<G0> e digita nessa tela
<oliverio> misericordia
<oliverio> hehe
<jarlescn> desculpe... :(
<G0> Ele está começando, ué
<jarlescn>  to no berçario
<jarlescn> rsrsrs
<jarlescn> eu dou esse comando na minha área de trabalho?
<G0> Clica ctrl + alt + t
<G0> Digita, todas as teclas ao mesmo tempo
<jarlescn> nada acontece...
<G0> Impossível
<jarlescn> estou digitando na área de traballho certo?
<G0> não é para digitar, clica na tecla
<G0> Hahahah
<oliverio> jarlescn, abre o terminal (ctrl+alt+t) e digite o comando (df -h). depois cole o resultado em algum pastebin e nos passe o link.
<jarlescn> entendi
<oliverio> jarlescn, estou vendo que você não tem noção nenhuma em GNU/Linux. tire um tempo pra estudar a base, pelo menos. http://www.guiafoca.org :)
<jarlescn>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/142926/cant-upgrade-due-to-low-disk-space-on-boot
<jarlescn> não....
<jarlescn> não é isso
<jarlescn> perai
<Glau> boa tarde
<Glau> gostaria de saber se tem o programa skipe para a versão ubuntu 14.10
<oliverio> skype*
<oliverio> Glau, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2014/11/install-skype-ubuntu-14-10/
<jarlescn> obrigado aliveiro, vou fazer isso.
<AsFelix> Glau: http://pastebin.com/qFCg0AMB
<oliverio> jarlescn, lá tem 4 apostilas (iniciante / intermediário / iniciante+intermediário / avançado)
<oliverio> jarlescn, da pra passar um final de semana legal estudando :P
<G0> um ? Hahahah
<jarlescn> kkkk
<jarlescn> valeu, mas vou dando os passos!
<jarlescn> obrigado pessoal
<Glau> nesse link que vc me enviou tem não encontrei link pra baixar o skype
<G0> Desistiu ?
<oliverio> Glau, já tentou apt-get install skype?
<G0> Cara, você está usando o Linux, não o Windows
<jarlescn> não, não desisti.
<oliverio> Glau, se não consegui no repositório oficial do Ubuntu, tenta adicionar o repositório do link que te passei.
<AsFelix> Glau: faça um apt-get install skype
<AsFelix> simples assim
<Glau> desculpa é que não entendo muito
<jarlescn>  sei vai ser demorado para estudar, mas não terei esse tempo agora
<jarlescn> só vou adiar a atualização
<jarlescn> obrigado pela ajuda
<jarlescn> já entrei no site e vou baixar as apostilas
<jarlescn> Glau, eu baixei o skype no site do skype, escolhe a versão deb
<jarlescn> baixa
<Glau> ok
<jarlescn> depois vai na pasta onde baixou e da clique duplo
<jarlescn> vai abrir sua central de aplicativos e ai vc instala
<jarlescn> Obrigado gente! Deus abençoe!
<Glau> obg pela ajuda
<Glau> vou tentar
<Glau> esse skype abre em qualquer versão do linux?
<Glau> digo do ubuntu
<G0> Acho que não
<G0> pelo menos não nas mais antigas
<Glau> ok, obrigada!
<Elfon> alguem sabe como descompactar uma imagem mdf?
<G0> Vê se ajuda
<G0> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/furiusisomount/
<liberie> Elfon: ja usou mdf2iso
<liberie> ?
<liberie> e monta a iso depois
<Elfon> consegui
<Elfon> vlw
<G0> Alguém já tomou um suco de grama ?
<mirqui> ahaha o ser humano não digere celulose
<mirqui> suco verde já tomei
<G0> Hahahah, eu estou procurando sobre plantas comestíveis e encontrei o seguinte trecho : O suco da grama de 15 cm pode ser retirado através da mastigação (a folha é cuspida logo em seguida). Uma máquina de sucos também pode gerar um suco saudável de grama.
<mirqui> grama não sei se tem algum valor orgânico para o humano
<mirqui> alface , couve , brocolis e outros vegetais tem
<G0> Segundo a BBC das cerca de 300 mil espécies de plantas comestíveis que existem no planeta, consumimos menos de 1%
<edmarcio> boa Tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<edmarcio> blz
<edmarcio> comprei um pc novo
<edmarcio> sempre usei o ubuntu em dual boot
<edmarcio> só que a placa do pc novo tem o boot uefi
<edmarcio> e estou em duvida como fazer
<edmarcio> será que alguém pode me ajudar
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/uefi-desativar/1330952/
<mirqui> tem o passo a passo tbm
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/uefi-desativar/1330952/
<edmarcio> Mirqui
<mirqui> Desativando UEFI das máquinas atuais
<mirqui> ------------------------------------
<mirqui> Nesse tutorial, irei ensinar como desativar o UEFI e instalar um sistema
<mirqui> operacional normalmente em uma máquina baseada nesse novo tipo de
<mirqui> inicialização.
<mirqui> Já respondi dúvidas de UEFI aqui no fórum, inclusive perguntei aos
<mirqui> colegas algumas coisas sobre o UEFI. E por isso decidi fazer um
<mirqui> tutorial definitivo para sanar esse problema.
<mirqui> O UEFI encontra-se na maioria de Notebooks e Desktops. É a nova BIOS que foi
<mirqui> implementada nos computadores atuais. Com ela, os computadores iniciam
<mirqui> em 5 segundos, e outras melhorias notáveis comparada com a BIOS antiga.
<mirqui> Uma desvantagem do UEFI é o seu sistema de inicialização. Para instalar
<mirqui> um sistema operacional, o sistema déve ter uma chave para poder ser
<mirqui> inicializado no UEFI. E essa chave déve ser comprada pelos
<mirqui> desenvolvedores do sistema. Os sistemas que migraram para esse novo
<mirqui> padrão de boot que conheço, são:
<mirqui> - Windows 8
<mirqui> - Fedora
<mirqui> - Ubuntu
<mirqui> O que isso significa?
<mirqui> Isso significa que nenhum sistema que possua a chave de boot do UEFI
<mirqui> poderá ser inicializado. Isso aplica-se ao antigo Windows XP/Vista/7.
<mirqui> A única forma de instalar estes sistemas operacionais e muitos outros é
<mirqui> desativando a BIOS UEFI.
<mirqui> Desativando a BIOS UEFI
<mirqui> -----------------------
<mirqui> Para desativar a BIOS UEFI, tenha em mente que todos os dados do sistema
<mirqui> operacional atual instalado em modo UEFI serão perdidos. Faça backup de
<mirqui> seus arquivos pessoais para prosseguir com o procedimento.
<mirqui> Reinicie o computador. Vamos acessar o Setup da BIOS. Durante o boot, pressione a tecla DEL (na maioria
<mirqui> de máquinas, a tecla é esta). Caso não funcione, existem outras teclas,
<mirqui> como F2, F3, F12, etc.
<mirqui> Ao entrar no Setup da BIOS, você déve alterar o modo de BIOS (ou Boot
<mirqui> mode) para "Legacy BIOS", ou simplesmente "Legacy". Isso varia de
<mirqui> computador para computador.
<mirqui> Também dévem ser colocadas em Disabled opções como "Secure Boot",
<mirqui> "UEFI", que são opções que o Windows e outros sistemas operacionais com
<mirqui> UEFI
<G0> Cara, isso é mesmo necessário ?
<mirqui> é o 8 ou o windows 10 ?
<mirqui> que vc quer desabilitar ?
<mirqui> tbm não sei go
<edmarcio> o meu pc já tá com o windows 10 ativado
<edmarcio> queria mantê-lo
<mirqui> eu tinha o win 7 , mas era tranquilo fazer dual boot
<G0> Digo, você copiar um texto aqui
<mirqui> opa , não pode botar texto muito grande no irc ?
<mirqui> edmarcio , que vc quer fazer ?
<G0> Não é isso, mas é realmente necessário ?
<mirqui> não sei te dizer go
<mirqui> eu tinha como te disse o win 7
<mirqui> e ele é fácil de fazer dualboot
<mirqui> ou ficar só com o ubuntu
<edmarcio_> mirqui desculpe a net caiu aqui
<mirqui> ed , que vc quer fazer ?
<edmarcio_> quero manter o windows 10 e instalar o ubuntu em dual boot
<edmarcio_> fazia isso tranquilo no antigo pc com bios normal
<edmarcio_> agora montei um pc gamer
<mirqui> faz dual boot então
<edmarcio_> isso
<edmarcio_> mesmo
<mirqui> mas com o win 10 não sei como faz
<edmarcio_> xiii
<mirqui> tenta o elfon
<mirqui> rudolf
<mirqui> axfelix
<edmarcio_> blz
<edmarcio_> valeu mirqui
<edmarcio_> vou perguntá-los
<edmarcio_> muito obrigado
<mirqui> boa sorte ;)
<edmarcio_> muito obrigado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Brillo> Oi
<astroo-> ola
<Brillo> Ei, é correto dizer 'eu tinha sentido nada' pela Norma culta da língua portuguêsa ?
<astroo-> falta 1 nao acho
<Brillo> Sim, mas o 'não' nega a frase
<rafael> boa noite
<Guest76132> estou com um problema na instalação do ubuntu
<Guest76132> alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola e diz a duvida toda
<Guest76132> instalei o ubuntu 14.10 e ele não inicia
<Guest76132> o hd é hitachi
<astroo-> diz que pc e e erro
<Guest76132> é um notebook acer
<Guest76132> instalei de um pendrive, ele roudou normalmente
<astroo-> o disco esta sem nada?
<Guest76132> sim
<Guest76132> rodei de um pendrive, sabe, live
<Brillo> ヽ(*ﾟｰﾟ)ﾉ
<astroo-> em linux o importante e o cpu e ram
<astroo-> alem do chip video
<Guest76132> por que o linux não roda depois de instalado?
<astroo-> quanta ram tem?
<astroo-> e a versao foi de 32 ou 64 bits?
<Guest76132> 64
<astroo-> e na pendrive foi a mesma que tentaste no disco?
<Guest76132> instalei a partir do pendrive, segui todas as instruções
<Guest76132> e na hora de iniciar, aparece mensagem dizendo que não há unidade de inicialização
<astroo-> o bios da placa mae esta bem configurada no disco de arranque?
<Guest76132> se eu coloco o hd para iniciar na bios, ele não inicia
<Guest76132> se eu colocaro pendrive, inicia normalmente
<astroo-> pode ser alguma proteçao que disso nao sei
<Guest76132> existe proteção, será?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Guest76132> não entendi
<Guest76132> privado?
<astroo-> conversa privada numa janela com o meu nick
 * Guest76132 slaps astroo- around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-20
<enri> como manter dual boot no notebook com windows?
<Rudolf> enri: pergunta genérica
<Rudolf> enri: refaça a pergunta
<oliverio> enri, ou você monta o dual boot fazendo instalação dos 2 sistemas operacionais do zero ou desfragmenta o HD e reparticiona o HD, podendo dividi em 2 partições de tamanhos iguais e instala a distribuição que você deseja nela.
<edenc> Operação essa que é muito arriscada, se faltar bateria/energia durante o processo de redimensionamento da partição, você perde o sistema de arquivos.
<edenc> Recomendo um backup completo antes
<enri> Qual tipo de partição?
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiueh
<enri> particiono pelo windows?
<oliverio> enri, você pode usar o EASEUS Partition.
<enri> quando uso dual boot, o inicio dos sistemas, mutias vezes fica inacessível, o que ocorre?
<renebarbosa> s
<enri> era ubuntu 14 04 e win 8
<enri> tenho receito de usar com win10
<shallwe> eu estou usando windows 10 e xubuntu 14.04, tinha o windows 7 fiz update pro 10, perdi o boot, restaurei e voltou tudo ao normal
<enri> o ubuntu pode ser restaurado pelo pendrive?
<shallwe> vc diz o boot?
<shallwe> se for sim, eu fiz isso, perdi o boot no update do windows 7 pro 10, ai fiz coloquei ubuntu no pendrive, fiz o boot entrei no ubuntu e restaurei por la o grub do ubuntu, e ficou certinho
<Nuthamon> Hi
<Nuthamon> Alguém aqui...
<Nuthamon> Como instalar o Ubuntu no meu celular?
<Nuthamon> ?
<sammy> oi
<sammy> preciso de ajuda
<sammy> help me
<barna> sammy, qual o seu problema:
<barna> ?
<barna> esqueci minha bola de cristal no bolso da outra causa.
<sammy> eu sou nova com ubuntu
<sammy> e não sei como  conectar o wireless
<sammy> meu notebook deu pau, e conseguir um cd xubuntu, só conecto a internt via cabo, e já quero atualizar o linux que eu tenho
<sammy> não vejo video do youtube
<sammy> são um monte de problemas
<barna> sammy, vc recebeu minhas msgs? cai aki
<sammy> acho que não
<sammy> ^
<sammy> vc ainda ta ai?
<BMF> galera
<BMF> Como estão?
<josevitorscarp> Bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<josevitorscarp> sempre utilizei windows, a primeira vez que tive contato com o ubuntu está sendo agora na faculdade. Curso engenharia de produção, muitos programas e bla bla bla. Meu notebook é meio fraco, quando programo no windows demora demais a compilar e a executar demora mais ainda
<josevitorscarp> a dica que recebi do meu professor de pesquisa operacional é de que eu deveria utilizar o ubuntu
<josevitorscarp> a dúvida é: qual devo instalar?
<josevitorscarp> 32x, 64x....? Tem algum específico pro tipo de processador e tudo mais?
<Elfon> josevitorscarp: existem versões "buntu" com ambientes gráficos diferentes, alguns mais leves
<Elfon> josevitorscarp: tem xubuntu, lubuntu que são mais leves
<josevitorscarp> hum, o "u" é apenas um prefixo então?
<Elfon> o ubuntu da Canonical vem com ambiente gráfico unity
<Elfon> qual a configuração do teu pc?
<josevitorscarp> um segundo
<josevitorscarp> processador intel i3 com CPU de 1.80GHz
<josevitorscarp> 2gb de ram
<josevitorscarp> e 320gb de hd
<josevitorscarp> ah, é positivo
<Elfon> josevitorscarp: vc pode fazer um tese rodando ubuntu e modo live (lembrando que fica um pouco mais lento do que instalado no pc)...se funfar de boa vc pode instalar...caso contrário pode testar o lubuntu e o xubuntu
<Elfon> acredito que não vai ficar mais lento que o windows não
<Elfon> Rudolf: o q vc acha?
<josevitorscarp> bom, vou testar, tá muito difícil trabalhar com o que tenho, tudo que preciso fazer fica pesado
<josevitorscarp> vou rodar no modo live, então, se ficar bom instalo definitivo
<josevitorscarp> muito obrigado pela ajuda
<Rudolf> j
<Rudolf>  
<Rudolf> caraio
<Rudolf> maluco saiu já?
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: opa
<Rudolf> saiu não
<Rudolf> mals
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: por que você precisa de linux para engenharia de produção?
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: mal lhe pergunte
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: quais programas estão utilizando
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: pergunto isso pois também faço engenharia de produção
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: já fiz a disciplina PO
<Rudolf> curioso
<josevitorscarp> então
<josevitorscarp> desde o primeiro perído, em ic
<josevitorscarp> depois em pc
<Rudolf> não use siglas
<josevitorscarp> agora em po1 e po2 e em simulação
<Rudolf> o que é ic? pc?
<Rudolf> mas o que usam em específico que precisam de linux?
<josevitorscarp> introdução a computação
<josevitorscarp> e programação computacional
<Rudolf> tá, dá para programar em qualquer sistema operacional
<josevitorscarp> lingu
<Rudolf> o que usaram?
<josevitorscarp> arena simulador
<josevitorscarp> tem outro que esqueci o nome
<Rudolf> em introdução a computação?
<josevitorscarp> comecei a fazer PO agora
<josevitorscarp> ah, fortran
<Rudolf> e programação computacional
<Rudolf> nossa, fortran
<Rudolf> pqp
<josevitorscarp> hahahahaha
<Rudolf> fortran eu vi em algebra linear
<Rudolf> mas lá em 2000
<Rudolf> na minha primeira faculdade
<Rudolf> blza
<josevitorscarp> o problema mesmo são os professores, por exemplo, pra fazer PO agora o lingo ou lingu, é bem mais simples de trabalhar com o windows mas os professores ensinam pelo linux
<josevitorscarp> daí vc fica de mãos atadas pois se segue no windows e da algum pau se vira pra resolver
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> tá certo uai
<josevitorscarp> em programação computacional era em C++ mas podia programar em C também
<josevitorscarp> o bom que dava pra fazer no windows mesmo com o gcc, gcg
<josevitorscarp> algo assim
<Rudolf> então não são os software obrigatorios
<Rudolf> são os professores
<josevitorscarp> mas a mesma história, o professor fazia no linux
<josevitorscarp> aham
<josevitorscarp> muita gente roda em introdução, programação e PO por isso
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> tapados computacionalmente
<Rudolf> já vi esse filme
<josevitorscarp> o foco é o modelo matemático que vc utiliza pra fazer o operacional
<josevitorscarp> mas não, precisa ter uma boa noção de programação
<Rudolf> claro que precisa
<Rudolf> por isso aprende programação
<Rudolf> lógica
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: você está em que ano? cursa onde?
<josevitorscarp> comecei o 4º período agora
<josevitorscarp> curso na federal de Uberlândia
<josevitorscarp> curso novo na UFU
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: parado aí também?
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: 4ºperiodo semestral?
<josevitorscarp> isso
<josevitorscarp> to no segundo ano
<josevitorscarp> então, por enquanto os técnicos estão parados
<Rudolf> professores não?
<josevitorscarp> desde o semestre passado, mas os docentes não pararam
<Rudolf> aqui na federal da grande dourados
<Rudolf> tudo parado
<Rudolf> só está me servindo para adiantar meu IC
<josevitorscarp> ainda tem resquícios da última greve, agora que conseguiram acertar o calendário pra ano que vem
<Rudolf> eu achei que ia terminar em 2 anos, já era
<josevitorscarp> ta cursando o que?
<Rudolf> produção
<Rudolf> disse lá em cima
<josevitorscarp> sim
<josevitorscarp> mas eu entendi que ja tinha cursado produção
<josevitorscarp> e agora estava cursando outra
<Rudolf> não, cursei outra
<Rudolf> agora estou em produção
<Rudolf> fiz 4 anos em sampa
<josevitorscarp> entendi
<Rudolf> vim para a federal
<Rudolf> perdi 1 ano
<josevitorscarp> hum
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: quanto a sua pergunta, não recomendo que use linux sem entender linux: www.guiafoca.org
<josevitorscarp> bom, vou nessa que tenho almoço pra fazer e depois facul, hahaha
<josevitorscarp> ah sim, agradeço mais uma vez
<josevitorscarp> no moodle de PO o professor disponibilizou vários guias pra quem for utilizar o linux e for de primeira viagem
<josevitorscarp> vou dar uma estuda nsso
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: ok, bons estudos
<Rudolf> josevitorscarp: qualquer coisa estamos aí
<josevitorscarp> muito bom
<josevitorscarp> boa sorte aí pra vc também, tomara que volte logo suas aulas
<josevitorscarp> fui
<oliverio> kkkkk
<Rudolf> oliverio: tá feia a coisa
<Elfon> Alguém usa o VERO no libreoffice 4.4.5.2?
<d70> boa tarde, alguém conhece bem  de VMs? Queria rodar uma VM direto do shell, sem abrir o lxde todo, usando apenas o openbox.
<webber_> oi
<webber_> mim ajudem
<webber__> oi
<Rudolf> mim
 * Brillo "Io"[::-1]
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<d70> como faço para lançar um aplicativo no backgroun do terminal, porem com argumentos , ex : "firefox -no-remote &"
<Rudolf> d70: nohup
<Rudolf> d70: ou screen
<Rudolf> nohup aplicativo &
<d70> Rudolf, vou tentar
<Rudolf> d70: você não deu muitos dados, fui o mais genérico possível
<d70> Rudolf, deu certo! era pq ele não aceitava os args, qdo colocava '&' , e n podia fechar a janela do terminal.
<d70> valeu
<Rudolf> disponha
<AsFelix> d70: vc pode inicializar aplicativos pelo terminal colocando ao final um &bg
<AsFelix> d70: assim os aplicativos vão para segundo plano e vc pode fechar o terminal normalmente
<Rudolf> AsFelix: bg de background né
<d70> AsFelix, sim, mas o nohup atendeu, eu precisava executar os aplicativos e com argumentos.... vlw
<Rudolf> AsFelix: sabia não
<AsFelix> Rudolf: exatamente isso
<Rudolf> AsFelix: sempre usei o nohup, até conhecer o screen
<Rudolf> AsFelix: principalmente pela possibilidade de voltar ao terminal
<AsFelix> Rudolf: já ouvi falar, porém nunca usei o screen
<d70> screendump?
<Rudolf> d70: screen
<d70> vou instalar, n tinha aqui...
<liberie> d70
<liberie> olha minha primeira dslr
<d70> liberie, minha tb, por isso
<edenc> Rudolf: o screen é muito legal
<edenc> Lembro que uma vez ele me quebrou um galhão. Você pode pipear a entrada/saída do terminal por um processo. Daí a gente tava debugando a porta serial duma impressora 3D e ninguém sabia como ver se o resultado tava certo. Só escrever um perlzinho pra traduzir binário pros comandos e vice-versa daí correr pro abraço. :D
<x_root> olá pessoal, estou tentando ativar o suporte a aceleração via hardware
<x_root> mas infelizmente a placa de video (uma amd) não está ajudando.. =/
<Rudolf> x_root: driver proprietário para nvidia ou ati
<Rudolf> x_root: o resto é piada
<x_root> estou com fglrx funcionando e essa é a saida do fglrxinfo
<Rudolf> alias, (ati/amd) é piada
<x_root> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136800/
<x_root> e essa a do vlc http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136944/
<x_root> estou com o driver proprietário Rudolf e, infelizmente, concordo contigo =/
<Rudolf> x_root: o modulo da amd subiu?
<x_root> Rudolf, ?
<Rudolf> x_root: ao instalar, você reiniciou?
<x_root> s
<x_root> instalei ontem, aliás..
<Rudolf> então, o modulo de suporte
<Rudolf> subiu?
<Rudolf> instala o wgetpaste e faça
<Rudolf> dmesg |wgetpaste
<x_root> não acha wgetpaste, nem instalado nem pra instalar o_O
<x_root> estou no 15.04 Rudolf, aliás..
<Rudolf> x_root: sabes que está usando versão instável né?
<x_root> s
<Rudolf> x_root: quanto ao wgetpaste, que lixo esse tal de ubuntu
<Rudolf> x_root: mas enfim
<Rudolf> x_root: sobe no pastebin da vida o seu dmesg e o Xorg.log.0 [ou algo parecido]
<x_root> Rudolf, o q vc usa?
<Rudolf> x_root: gentoo
<Rudolf> [root@asgard ~]$ eix wgetpaste                                                                                                                                                              14:20
<Rudolf> [I] app-text/wgetpaste Available versions:  2.22 2.25-r2 2.25-r3 {+lodgeit-default zsh-completion} Installed versions:  2.25-r3(09:29:13 PM 10/09/2014) Homepage:            http://wgetpaste.zlin.dk/ Description:         Command-line interface to various pastebins
<x_root> Rudolf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12137231/
<x_root> Rudolf, usa o q?
<Rudolf> uati?
<x_root> qual distro?
<Rudolf> 14:50 < Rudolf> x_root: gentoo
<x_root> oh.. isso q dá ficar distraido :P
<x_root> sim, leu o dmesg Rudolf?
<Rudolf> lendo
<Rudolf> fglrx: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing
<Rudolf> da uma procurada no google
<Rudolf> verifica se isso é normal
<Rudolf> o modulo subiu
<Rudolf> mas não parece estar muito feliz não
<Rudolf> x_root: sobe o /var/log/Xorg.0.log também
<x_root> Rudolf, sobe? pro paste?
<Rudolf> é
<x_root> Rudolf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12137331/
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> x_root: seu modelo é suportado por esse driver?
<Rudolf> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found
<x_root> bom.. tava no software and drivers do ubuntu..
<Rudolf> (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<x_root> hm..
<Rudolf> x_root: isso não quer dizer nada
<x_root> bom.. agora vejo isso..
<Elfon> alguém sabe o que significa o símbolo de cadeado nas extensões do libreoffice
<Rudolf> [    35.079] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
<Rudolf> [    36.302] (EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so, error[/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<Rudolf> [    36.302] (EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so, error[/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<Rudolf> [    36.302] (EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so, error[/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<x_root> hm.. :|
<x_root> sugestões para conseguir um driver q funcione Rudolf?
<Rudolf> x_root: 1 - ter certeza que o driver suporta sua placa [documentação]
<Rudolf> x_root: 2 - verificar do por que de tantos erros no Xorg.log
<Rudolf> x_root: o driver foi instalado, mas o sistema parece que não entende muito bem o que está fazendo
<Rudolf> x_root: como usa uma versão unstable, a não ser que queira ser beta-tester
<x_root> hm.. melhor voltar pro open então?
<Rudolf> x_root: sugiro instalar a versão 14.04
<x_root> haha
<Rudolf> x_root: melhor? considerando que o open é uma bosta
<Rudolf> x_root: o melhor é você tentar arrumar
<Rudolf> x_root: eu só instalei amd/ati 1 vez e foi em um HP all-in-one usando gentoo e faz um bom tempo
<Rudolf> x_root: funcionou
<x_root> hm.. no 14.04 é/deve ser mais fácil de arrumar?
<Rudolf> x_root: não sei
<x_root> hm..
<Rudolf> x_root: é estável, vai obter melhor suporte
<Rudolf> x_root: maior a probabilidade de funcionar
<Rudolf> x_root: tome como costume ler documentação e release notes das distros que você usar
<x_root> onde vejo isso Rudolf?
<Rudolf> x_root: no caso do ubuntu, parece que as versões ímpares são sujeitas e essa auê
<x_root> nunca procurei, logo.. =/
<x_root> +/-
<Rudolf> x_root: no mesmo local onde fez o download da iso para instalar
<x_root> ah.. simm, agora entendi o q disse :P
<Rudolf> suponde www.ubuntu.com
<x_root> hm..
<LeandroLuiz> 15.04 é unstable?
<Rudolf> é
<x_root> bom Rudolf, do q achei (no arch.forum) a msg "board is an unknown... chipset is supported" não tem nenhum problema..
<x_root> ainda vou olhar os outros problemas..
<x_root> e, sim, como está nessa linha, a placa (6250) está na linha de "driver para estes chipsets"... (indo olhar o resto..)
<SkNix> pessoal, instalei o vnc server num ubuntu com 'xfce' e eu faço um tunelamento over ssh.. so que quando conecto aparece a tela cinza.. e o ponteiro do mouse em forma de x.. alguém?
<x_root> ei Rudolf achei o arquivo fglrx_dri.so
<x_root> mas não existe nenhuma das pasta q deveria (segundo a busca)
<x_root> devo criar as pastas e mandar link simbólico?
<x_root> além do q, não existe a pasta "lib64" aqui... tem a lib, "apenas"..
<Rudolf> x_root: faz nada sem consultar o google
<x_root> hm.. estou consultando.. achei outra coisa..
<Rudolf> x_root: seu problema não deve ser novo, consulte os foruns e docs de sua distro
<x_root> I am not sure that the error that you've seen ( [ 67.329] (EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so, error[/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ] ) is related to your problem.I have exactly the same error in my logs ( on C6 though ) and the video works just fine, including 3D accel.
<x_root> em..
<x_root> http://elrepo.org/bugs/view.php?id=547
<Rudolf> x_root: como você sabe que o seu não funciona?
<x_root> Rudolf, tento ver alguns vídeos, vlc ou mpv, e não há aceleração via hardware
<x_root> só via software
<x_root> no caso do vlc ainda tem outra saída..
<x_root> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136944/
<Rudolf> x_root: seu vlc te informa nada sobre o seu driver
<x_root> Rudolf, exato.. ele procura sobre o nvdia.. o mpv não dá nenhuma saída com relação a isso
<LeandroLuiz> glxinfo | grep renderer
<x_root> mas tbm não consegue usar nenhuma aceleração via software, msm forçando..
<x_root> LeandroLuiz, fglrxinfo serve?
<LeandroLuiz> qual o output?
<x_root> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics
<LeandroLuiz> então pronto
<LeandroLuiz> o renderizador atual do seu sistema
<LeandroLuiz> é a placa
<x_root> hm..
<LeandroLuiz> mas dá um glxinfo | grep renderer ai pra ver
<LeandroLuiz> instala o mesa-utils
<LeandroLuiz> pra ter acesso ao glxinfo
<x_root> é.. o apt-get agora (só agora..) retornou o mesa-utils pra instalar..
<x_root> instalado, xõ ver aqui..
<LeandroLuiz> instala jovem..
<x_root> deu msm coisa LeandroLuiz
<x_root> as primeiras linhas, aliás, LeandroLuiz
<x_root> name of display: :0
<x_root> display: :0  screen: 0
<x_root> direct rendering: Yes
<x_root> server glx vendor string: ATI
<x_root> server glx version string: 1.4
<LeandroLuiz> x_root: isso me leva a crer que o renderizador do seu sistema é a sua placa de video
<LeandroLuiz> direct rendering YES
<x_root> hm..
<x_root> hm.. isso é um problema? (estranho pergunta isso, mas..)
<LeandroLuiz> isso é a solução..
<LeandroLuiz> ele ta te dizendo que o que esta sendo utilizado na renderização é sua placa de video
<LeandroLuiz> e não software
<Rudolf> como o cara falou
<Rudolf> deu erro mas funciona
<LeandroLuiz> como esta a performance geral do seu sistema?
<Rudolf> coisas de ubuntu
<LeandroLuiz> renderização por software geralmente causa um uso maior de cpu
<x_root> bom.. tirando os players de vídeo (flash/html5 no firefox incluído)
<x_root> está ok..
<x_root> bom, msm com o open estava normal, mas como eu não conseguia rodar os vídeos, instalei o driver..
<LeandroLuiz> saquei
<x_root> hm.. ok.. se está tudo ok, pq o vlc procura dessa forma?
<x_root> não deveria procurar a placa e olhar qual vdpau usar?
<Rudolf> x_root: compilado incorretamente
<x_root> mas.. foi do ppa do vlc..
<LeandroLuiz> talvez vc deva configurar o vlc
<Rudolf> x_root: esse é o mal de usar distro binária
<x_root> e do mpv foi do apt-get
<x_root> hm..
<x_root> :(
<Rudolf> x_root: procure a configuração
<Rudolf> x_root: no mpv -vo help
<Rudolf> x_root: vai te dar as opções
<Rudolf> x_root: não uso vlc tanto assim
<x_root> Rudolf, a lista
<x_root> Available video outputs:
<x_root>   opengl         : Extended OpenGL Renderer
<x_root>   vdpau          : VDPAU with X11
<x_root>   xv             : X11/Xv
<x_root>   sdl            : SDL 2.0 Renderer
<x_root>   vaapi          : VA API with X11
<x_root>   x11            : X11 ( XImage/Shm )
<x_root>   null           : Null video output
<x_root>   image          : Write video frames to image files
<x_root>   opengl-hq      : Extended OpenGL Renderer (high quality rendering preset)
<x_root>   opengl-cb      : OpenGL Callbacks for libmpv
<x_root>   wayland        : Wayland SHM video output
<Rudolf> floooooder
<Brillo> Queimem-o !
<Rudolf> x_root: teste cada uma das opções
<Rudolf> x_root: mpv -vo vdpau video.mpg (por exemplo)
<x_root> nesse caso, mais fácil que mandar em paste :P (foi mal, aliás..)
<x_root> testarei..
<x_root> Rudolf, testado, nenhuma "deu certo" (ou funcionava, travando e por software rendering ou não mandava o vídeo)
<x_root> ah.. e q até esqueci de falar.. qndo eu estou vendo, se eu estou com vídeo em tela cheia, o alt+tab não funciona..
<Rudolf> podrão
<x_root> tipo.. não fica, ele desaparece e msm q eu troque de programa
<x_root> o programa q está em tela cheia ainda "domina" a tela..
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> icatu,Haggadah
<tony35> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<tony35> pessoal, eu fiz a atualizacao do ubuntu 14.04 para o 15.04 e agora fica sempre aparecendo uma requesicao de autenticação . gostaria de saber como eliminar isso.
<astroo-> ja agora para o 15.10
<astroo-> pelo que li aqui e impossivel tirar se li bem...
<tony35> astroo- entao ficara isso o tempo todo?
<oliverio> tony35, tenta ir em configurações > contas
<tony35> oliverio, sim to aqui em contas
<tony35> e ai faco o que?
<oliverio> tony35, vê se existe alguma opção pra acessar seu usário sem solicitar autenticação
<tony35> inicio automatico de sessao
<tony35> oliverio,  tem "inicio automatico de sessão"
<Brillo> Ei, digamos que eu queira fazer um aplicativo para Android. Qual é a melhor versão ?
<oliverio> tony35, seleciona e faz o teste :P
<tony35> valeu, obrigado oliverio
<Rudolf> oliverio: sério isso?
<oliverio> Rudolf, o que?
<Rudolf> oliverio: que a galera curte o ubuntu sem autenticação
<astroo-> nem que seja 1 facil de recordar tipo vivadilma foradilma   piada...
<oliverio> Rudolf, hahaha
<oliverio> Rudolf, existe pessoas pra tudo, né.
<astroo-> e existe naoseidilma   piada...
<oliverio> meu Deus
<oliverio> o Elementary continua muito leve e com um ótimo layout
<tony35> Rudolf, oliverio, na verdade e depois que ento com a senha de usuario, durante o uso aparece uma caixa de senha com o nome requisicao de autenticacao. nao e a senha de usuario normal de abertura de sessao
<oliverio> tony35, talvez pode ser a atualização automática do sistema. não?
<x_root> Rudolf, LeandroLuiz "OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD PALM"
<x_root> estou usando o driver aberto agora..
<Rudolf> funcionando
<Rudolf> ...
<x_root> e.. o vainfo e os players estão travando (lol)
<Rudolf> kkkkkkk
<x_root> haha
<Rudolf> ubuntu unstable meu caro
<x_root> D:
<oliverio> Rudolf, qual versão do Ubuntu tu usa mesmo?
<Rudolf> não uso ubuntu
<astroo-> e o meu colega do "contra"
<x_root> oliverio, astroo- sabem como resolver?
<astroo-> eu so sei 1 nadinha de ubuntu
<x_root> q usa astroo-? :|
<x_root> gentoo como o Rudolf?
<tony35> oliverio, nunca teve isso na atualizacao automatica, depois que atualizei
<tony35> oliverio, eu troquei a senha e parece que resolveu
<Brillo> Sim
<Brillo> Vejam como a seleção natural age : http://g1.globo.com/mundo/noticia/2015/08/no-pais-de-gales-criancas-brincam-com-bomba-achando-que-e-boia.html
<oliverio> Rudolf, usa o que aí?
<sammy> alguem fala portugues br
<sammy> barna moço, cade voce?
 * sammy slaps barna around a bit with a large fishbot
<astroo-> eu
<Brillo> portugues br ?
<Brillo> Que coisa de mané
<sammy> kkkkk, pois é
<astroo-> nao te esqueças dos 0,01% nao portugues
<sammy> quem fala brasileiro
<astroo-> eu nao
<Brillo> Aqui nóis fala a linguagem dos mano
<sammy> eu sou mana
<astroo-> e eu nao cara
<sammy> ei povo intelegente das tecnologia, eu to com um xubuntu e estou perdida
<astroo-> ca nao se usa oh cara
<astroo-> diz sempre a duvida
<Brillo> Perdida, pede ajuda para um policial
<x_root> qual o problema sammy?
<sammy> quando vou instalar um programa da central diz que pra verificar minha internet
<sammy> tipo, eu to com internet
<Brillo> O erro é exatamente "verifique sua conexão de internet" ?
<Brillo> Pode ser uma falha ao se conectar com o servidor do Ubuntu
<x_root> bom.. não custa tentar..
<sammy> Check your Internet connection.
<x_root> sudo apt-get update sammy
<x_root> sei lá.. talvez atualize algum tipo de conexão com o server.. :s
<sammy> Failed to download repository information
<Brillo> Open Software Center > Edit > Software Sources.. > then from Ubuntu Software (tab) > (Check ) Download From > { Change the Server }
<Brillo> Faz estes passos
<sammy> ok
<sammy> o notebook não vai explodir, certo?
<Brillo> Não precisa atualizar o sistema
<Brillo> Se ele for movido a lenha, talvez
<sammy> ele não explodiu  e tambem não deu em nada
<Brillo> Nenhuma alteração ?
<Brillo> Você tentou outro servidor ?
<Brillo> Sem ser o brasileiro
<sammy> não, não tentei
<Brillo> tente
<sammy> valeu, se não der certo eu volta a usar a maquina de escrever e o fax
<Brillo> Hahahah
<sammy> boa noite, indo procurar uma maquina de escrever com tinta cor de rosa
<astroo-> ate
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-21
<Brillo> Puxa
<Brillo> Tenta   sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<sammy> W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-upd
<sammy> isso que dá
<x_root> pera.. qual a versão do seu kubuntu?
<sammy> é 11.04 foi um cd que eu conseguir emprestado
<sammy> xubuntu
<x_root> foi mal sammy :P
<x_root> bom.. é uma versão antiga.. eu (q sou "novo" no ubuntu) não sei dizer se o server ainda tá ativo.. =/
<sammy> de boa x root
<sammy> eu tentei baixar o novo 14.10
<x_root> 11.04 é de 2011, daí já teve 12.04 (estável) e 14.04 (estável)
<Brillo> Em que comando deu este erro ?
<x_root> acho q 11.04 era instável, e instáveis, se bem lembro, ficam com suporte ativo apenas por 9~12 meses
<x_root> =/
<sammy> gravei no dvd, pois aqui em casa não tinha cd virgem, e tentei instalar como foi facil  instalar esse 11.04
<sammy> e não deu certo
<sammy> nem fez cócegas
<sammy> a solução é colocar um atual, então o que devo proceder?
<x_root> bom.. vc está com live cd ou com o sistema isntalado?
<x_root> se for sistema instalado, pode fazer o seguinte.. aliás, tem pendrive?
<sammy> tenho, 2 :)
<x_root> se tiver, baixe a iso do *buntu 14.04 (última estável..)
<sammy> ok, depois...?
<x_root> e instale no pendrive (2gb ou mais, de preferencia xD)
<x_root> e depois instala no sistema por ele :)
<Brillo> Sim
<sammy> 8 gb
<x_root> tem como instalar e todos, acho, já vem com o básico pra instalar..
<sammy> vou começar o download
<x_root> não lembro do programa, mas acho q o gerenciador de discos do gnome pode instalar..
<x_root> sammy, :D
<x_root> qlqr coisa, o povo aqui pode achar "um outro" jeito pra fazer instalar e te ajudar sammy ;)
<sammy> fico agradecida pelas orientações, caro x_root
<x_root> sammy, por nada ;)
<jairodealmeida> 1
<astroo-> sim...
<jairodealmeida> desculpe errei
<jairodealmeida> estou usando o irc via termonal
<astroo-> ok
<jairodealmeida> terminal
<jairodealmeida> queria mudar de tab
<DeLonge> ae galera
<DeLonge> cs go por 12 dilmas na steam
<astroo-> ola
<DeLonge> quem curte.. vale o preço
<jairodealmeida> é acho que sim
<jairodealmeida> é o novo ?
<DeLonge> isso
<DeLonge> preço normal eh 25
<jairodealmeida> massa
<DeLonge> 50% off
<DeLonge> 5.2gb
<DeLonge> que triste
<oliverio> a google caiu pra vocês?
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Isso é tão raro mas tão raro que qualquer outra hipótese é mais plausível que isso
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Trace rota e cole num pastebin
<oliverio> KurtKraut, caiu foi tudo pra mim: youtube, google, etc, mas já voltou
<oliverio> pode ser que tenha sido problema no DNS da GVT
<oliverio> ou até mesmo no próprio google, :)
<astroo-> raro raro e cair 4 raios num so dia e no mesmo sitio e foi ha dias nos servers da google
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<d70> boa noite, alguem uma recomendação de um client torrent q use apenas cli
<d70> ?
<SkNix> d70,
<SkNix> transmission
<d70> SkNix, vou tentar o rtorrent.. tenho o transmission aqui, mas acho q o rtorrent vai atender oq to procurando
<d70> vlw
<SkNix> rtorrent é bom tbm
<SkNix> quando preciso baixar um torrent remotamente costumo usar o rtorrent.. algumas vezes usei o transmission e funcionou da mesma forma..
<d70> sim, mas parece o SkNix mostra mais facilmente o status dos torrents no terminal q o transmission
<d70> hahah, o rtorrent
<SkNix> eh, usa ele.. é bom.
<SkNix> flw.. vou sair da sala. fuii
<d70> flw
<kanazuchi> manda nudes?
<LeandroLuiz> =/
<kanazuchi> amigo LeandroLuiz, suas não ta, suas ja tenho, quero outras
<LeandroLuiz> troca nudes por suporte free
<kanazuchi> esse seu bsd é linux LeandroLuiz ?
<LeandroLuiz> é uma distro..
<kanazuchi> geeeente, corror
<kanazuchi> é pior que eu tinha imaginado, nao amigo, suas nudes nao sao tao valiosas assim
<kanazuchi> vo volta pro babar beber, vim aqui só pra pedir nudes mesmo, xau pessouas
<kanazuchi> mandem para <gordinho_japa_black@gmail.com>
<kanazuchi> bjos
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: abriram portões do inferno
<Rudolf> logo cedo
<kanazuchi> ouAHOHAuOUAHOUAhOHAOUOA
<kanazuchi> Rudolf: neah
<oliverio> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<elisboa> bom dia
<Guest96258> Alguém pode me passar um tutorial sobre dual boot no windows 8.1 atraves de repartição de disco?
<Guest96258> Todos que eu acho indicam uso de pendrive
<Rudolf> Guest96258: não me diga que você não tem um pendrive
<elisboa> Sim, Guest96258
<elisboa> Alguém pode.
<Guest96258> Hahaha, tenho, mas não quero depender de um
<Rudolf> quer depender de um cd
<kanazuchi> elisboa: seja vc o alguem de outro alguem
<elisboa> kanazuchi: o problema é o outro alguém querer que você seja o alguém desse alguém
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<mau> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<mau> pessoal estou com o debian instalado em meu notebook e gostaria de instalar o ubuntu em dual boot
<mau> porém baxei a iso
<mau> mas o debian não reconhece o cd
<mau> mesmo pelo boot
<mau> e nem pela exploração do cd
<mau> diz que nao tem arquivo
<mau> no cd
<mau> no windows em outro note
<mau> ele achou direitinho
<mau> ja baxei a versão 15 14
<Rudolf> o que tem haver debian com boot?
<Rudolf> mau: lembrando que a versão 15.04 é unstable
<mau> tudo bem, boot que digo é pelo reboot com cd
<mau> o estrabho que isto em uma maquina com windows para verificar se não era o cd e foi
<Rudolf> mau: mas na maquina com windows ele está bootando ou você só testou abrir dentro do windows?
<elisboa> mau: por que o Debian deveria reconhecer o CD?
<elisboa> tem que dar boot pelo CD
<elisboa> o BIOS que tem que reconhecer.
<mau> sim
<mau> ele le o cd
<elisboa> Provavelmente tem o lance de ser EFI ou legacy
<mau> mas acabaca iniciando o debian
<Rudolf> mau: no boot?
<mau> sim
<elisboa> talvez em um modo funciona e no outro não.
<Rudolf> mau: das duas máquinas?
<mau> então na maquina com windowsvai perfeito
<Rudolf> mau: então o problema é no leitor da outra máquina
<Rudolf> mau: você gravou em qual velocidade a iso?
<mau> estranho pq acabei de usar o leitor com gparted live
<mau> e foi
<mau> pelo boot
<mau> 8x
<Rudolf> bom, pau no cd
<Rudolf> regrave
<Rudolf> se vai em um, e não vai em outro
<Rudolf> leitor/cd não se gostaram
<elisboa> partiu usar pendrive
<Rudolf> eu também nem perco tempo com cd
<Rudolf> eu tirei o leitor do meu notebook inclusive
<mau> então foi queimar outro dvd, porém já queimei dois umcom v14
<mau> e outra v15
<elisboa> até no celular você consegue usar como pendrive (instale o DriveDroid pra isso se precisar)
<Caique> bom dia
<Caique> alguém pode me ajudar?
<elisboa> Caique: se você disser qual sua dúvida, talvez seja mais fácil dizer se sim ou não.
<Rudolf> Caique: pergunte logo.
<Caique> só queria saber se tinha alguém online :)
<Caique> então
<mau> obrigado
<mau> galera
<Caique> eu queria saber quais os procedimenos para formatar um notebook da linha HP pavilion dv5
<elisboa> Caique: vai no #hp-pavilion-br
<Caique> pelo que eu pesquisei, os procedimentos são diferentes do normal
<Rudolf> Caique: baixe uma iso de uma distro qualquer, colo
<Caique> já uso o ubuntu há 3 anos
<Rudolf> Caique: UEFI?
<Rudolf> se for UEFI
<elisboa> tem isso: ou o boot é EFI ou é legacy, algo assim.
<Rudolf> se fu
<elisboa> ou UEFI, enfim.
<Caique> não sei o que é isso
<Rudolf> Caique: google it
<Rudolf> quando a gente não sabe, pesquisa
<Caique> haha ok
<Caique> já pesquisei, mas as respostas nos fóruns não foram esclarecedoras
<Rudolf> Caique: procure por documentações
<Rudolf> Caique: foruns são as vezes opniões desencontradas
<Caique> o problema que está aparecendo é que tenho muitas partições primárias
<Rudolf> Caique: é, você pode ter no máximo 4
<Caique> mas tenho duas
<Rudolf> Caique: então não são muitas
<Caique> eu tentei instalar pelo wubi.exe e pelo boot no dvd
<Rudolf> não conheço wubi.exe
<Rudolf> mas qual o erro ao tentar pelo boot?
<Caique> não me lembro
<Caique> vi vários relatos pela internet que os notebooks dessa linha tem problemas na instalação do ubuntu
<Rudolf> facepalm!
<Rudolf> Caique: bom, considerando que a linha hp pavillion dv5 tem INÚMERAS linhas e que você não tem o erro EXATO ao tentar instalar
<Rudolf> Caique: não tem muito que eu possa fazer
<Caique> dv5 é o modelo do notebook, a linha é somente pavilion
<Caique> é um notebook 32 bits
<Rudolf> Caique: to falando do "series"
<Rudolf> 1000, 1070, 1090, 2000, 2020, 3300
<Rudolf> e por aí vai
<Caique> eu baixei a versão 15.04 e no momento da instalação ele diz que está baixando o 14.10
<Rudolf> bom, quando tiver um problema exato ou um erro exato, pergunte
<Caique> 2112br
<Caique> ok, obrigado.
<caique> bom dia
<caique> tentei formatar o ubuntu, mas apareceu um erro: nenhum sistema de arquivos raiz foi definido
<caique> por favor, corriga essa situação a partir do menu de particionamento
<caique> alguém pode me ajudar com esse problema?
<caique> não entendo muito sobre particionamento
<caique> alguém?
<Rudolf> caique: não seria ideal entender primeiro?
<Rudolf> caique: eu posso te dizer
<Rudolf> caique: você não particionou seu HD
<Rudolf> caique: este é o problema
<caique> mas como eu disse, eu não entendo muito de particionamento, você poderia me orientar nesse processo?
<Rudolf> caique: www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> caique: dá uma estudada
<Rudolf> caique: para que eu não chova em terreno infértil
<Rudolf> caique: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<Rudolf> caique: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<Rudolf> caique: dê uma lida nestes dois também
<caique> obrigado novamente.. vou procurar também como ajudar o ubuntu na área de desenvolvimento, espero que possa ajudar
<kanazuchi> elisboa: como o Sr foi profundo :D
<kanazuchi> queria usar jail no ubuntu
<kanazuchi> nodáeuacho
<Rudolf> kanazuchi: jail do freebsd? não
<Rudolf> kanazuchi: chroot dá
<liberie> kanazuchi: isso se chama container
<liberie> da uma olhada no lxc
<liberie> ou docker
<liberie> para gerenciar
<liberie> nome no kernel cgroups
<Rudolf> liberie: lxc está estável a ponto de produção ?
<liberie> Rudolf: voce deveria refazer sua pergunta
<liberie> para
<liberie> o cgroups e estavel
<liberie> pois lxc nada mais e que um front-end +tools
<liberie> assim como o Docker
<Rudolf> liberie: o frontend para o cgroups está estável?
<liberie> e sim cgroups e estavel para produção sim
<Rudolf> huehieheiuheih
<liberie> ja em relação a como usar cgroups
<Rudolf> cgroups eu já sabia
<liberie> depende de como voce quer
<Rudolf> liberie: como no solaris
<Rudolf> liberie: por exemplo
<liberie> se quer algo gigante
<Rudolf> liberie: criar um "environmet" por usuário
<liberie> usa kubernetes para gerenciar
<liberie> etc...
<liberie> mas para coisas simples (<10 nodes fisicos) o lxc e legalzinho
<liberie> claro Docker e a onda hippie do momento
<liberie> kkk
<liberie> mas isso foge um pouco do canal se quiser discutir podemos ir no privado ai
<liberie> posso te passar umas dicas
<Rudolf> liberie: não, valew
<Rudolf> liberie: não vou trabalhar com isso, era apenas curiosidade
<Rudolf> liberie: vi entrar o lxc no gentoo quando era HARDMASKED
<liberie> se voce quiser
<liberie> faz com bash mano
<liberie> o que voce quiser
<elisboa> Alguém conhece a marca de violão Benson e sabe se é boa?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<LeandroLuiz> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<LeandroLuiz> blza e ae?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas?
<edenc> Aqui vou bem graças a Cthulhu
<Brillo> Hail Cthulhu
<mirqui> ahaha este deus não conheço , mas se estão legal , isso que serve :)
<edenc> o/
<Brillo> Ops, como eu sou analfabeto
<Brillo> Mereço a solidão eterna
<edenc> http://bit.ly/1Eagv41
<edenc> Whoa! Falando em Cthulhu acabei de achar um wallpaper lindo por acaso
<Brillo> Hahah
<edenc> http://bit.ly/1E8vtHn
<Brillo> Encontrou uma foto minha ?
<edenc> Eu disse "lindo"
<edenc> ahahaha
<edenc> brb &
<Brillo> Obrigado por compartilhar, esta coincidência só pode significar uma coisa
<CyberWorld> galera alguem sabe me explicar pq n consigo instalar o S.O linux no hd externo e bootalo num pc normal
<CyberWorld> mesmo tentando usar o hiren's boot e o grub4dos n adianta
<CyberWorld> ela ultrapassa a leitura e ja vai direto no hd padrao da maquina
<Brillo> Vejam que absurdo, Bolsonaro promovendo a morte aos mano    http://imgur.com/GUp3MTj
<edenc> CyberWorld: provavelmente é algo com sua BIOS
<CyberWorld> tentei desativar o UEFI
<CyberWorld> nao
<CyberWorld> tentei em 3 maquinas diferentes e 1 notebook
<CyberWorld> a instalação foi executada com sucesso sem erros
<edenc> Sim, a maioria das BIOS não suportam boot através de HD's externos
<edenc> Precisa ter algum tipo de emulação de dispositivo
<CyberWorld> entao foi oq eu disse
<CyberWorld> usei o hirens boot e o grub4dos
<edenc> Isso é numa camada anterior ao que é gravado no MBR
<edenc> Não tem nada a ver com o software que você usa e sim com o firmware da máquina
<CyberWorld> Alguem conhece algum outro meio de forçar o boot na maquina sem ser o hiren's boot
<edenc> …
<amarelinho_EMO> CyberWorld:
<amarelinho_EMO> Explique melhor
<edenc> A forma mais simples e universal que eu conheço é criar um disco inicializador companheiro ao HD externo
<CyberWorld> instalei um S.O em 1 HD externo porém a maquina q se é ultilizada para rodar o sistema q ta no HD externo, salta o boot do hd externo e vai pro hd padrão
<edenc> <edenc> CyberWorld: provavelmente é algo com sua BIOS
<edenc> A resposta já foi dada
<edenc> next
<CyberWorld> edenc: cara eu te falei q usei o grub4dos
<amarelinho_EMO> CyberWorld: e sua máuqina dá boot bia usb?
<edenc> cara eu te falei que não adianta
<edenc> é no firmware o problema
<amarelinho_EMO> Já foi na bios e configurou isso?
<edenc> (além desse assunto ser off-topic)
<amarelinho_EMO> edenc: não acho o assunto off topic se o sistema instalado for o ubuntu
<CyberWorld> amarelinho_EMO: configurei tudo certinho desativei a UEFI da bios e talz só q continua saltando o boot
<amarelinho_EMO> CyberWorld: primeira coisa a fazer é seguir o conselho do edenc, atualiza a Bios da sua máquina.
<amarelinho_EMO> CyberWorld: pode ser que vc também não instalou o boot no hd externo.
<amarelinho_EMO> Instalou só o sistema
<CyberWorld> amarelinho_EMO: usei os seguintes programas hiren's boot e grub4dos e instalei o s.o
<CyberWorld> o grub4dos para reconhecer o bot do sistema
<amarelinho_EMO> CyberWorld: nunca fiz desta forma
<CyberWorld> e o hirens pra forçar o bot pelo usb
<edenc> …
<amarelinho_EMO> sempre fiz install normal, mesmo quando eu usava 2 linux na máquina
<CyberWorld> normalmente eu uso os 2 pra fazer o pendriver como cd bootavel pra formatação
<CyberWorld> nao a install foi normal
<CyberWorld> deu tudo certo
<CyberWorld> só q ele salta o S.O
<CyberWorld> é como se o hd estivesse vazio
<amarelinho_EMO> Entendo.
<CyberWorld> eu ja vi uns tutorial na net só q ingles e russo mais n da pra saber o pq ta dando erro
<CyberWorld> nos tutoriais da certo
<edenc> É como se a sua BIOS não soubesse conversar com o dispositivo que transforma o barramento SATA do HD em USB
<CyberWorld> nao cara n tem nada a ver
<edenc> OK, então
<Brillo> <amarelinho_EMO>, de onde veio a inspiração para seu nick ?
<edenc> Se você sabe o que está acontecendo, deve saber se virar sozinho
<CyberWorld> puta merda falar com nego ignorante é foda
<CyberWorld> vlw a ajuda entao tnc
<amarelinho_EMO> Brillo: ehaheahhea olha a quantidade de pessoas no canal
<amarelinho_EMO> Brillo: to cheio de Miguxos
<amarelinho_EMO> ehaheahehaheaheahea
<edenc> zzzz
<amarelinho_EMO> heahehahehaheaheha edenc espantou o cara
<edenc> Espantei não, ele não quer ser ajudado
<Brillo> É complicado,devem estar pensando que somos pagos para aturar essas merd@s que o povo fala
<oliverio> hahahaha
<edenc> É difícil pras pessoas entenderem que nada no mundo, sobretudo computadores, funciona por mágica
<Brillo> Pois é
<oliverio> relaxem o bigode :P
<oliverio> já experimetaram o elementary freya?
<edenc> nope
<Dead_Thinker> oliverio: testei rapidamente numa VM, achei bonitinho :)
<Brillo> Não, mas você sabia que é possível desmaiar de tanto prazer ?
<oliverio> Brillo, você ta falando comigo?
<oliverio> Dead_Thinker, ta ótimo! até tirei o gnome+ubuntu..
<Brillo> Não sei
<oliverio> Brillo, você tem desvio mentais? fiz uma pergunta normal e você responde com irônias.
<Brillo> Esta pergunta é demasiada difícil
<oliverio> vá se tratar.
<Brillo> Relaxa o bigode parceiro
<kanazuchi> liberie: por um acase vc é o liberie do cdh do orkut?
<liberie> kanazuchi: ele mesmo
<liberie> ;)
<kanazuchi> liberie: meodeos, quanto tempo aquilo... ainda lembro das corridas malucas
<liberie> tranquilo mano
<kanazuchi> tranquilo sim... grazadeos.
<kanazuchi> elisboa, LeandroLuiz, vejam, minha memória ainda funciona
<kanazuchi> liberie: e por ai, suave?
<liberie> tranquilo
<liberie> hoje em dia estou por SP
<kanazuchi> lembro que vc estava fora do pais
<kanazuchi> creio que suissa, ultima coisa que me lembro daquela epoca.
<Brillo> ç
<kanazuchi> Brillo: eu çei
<kanazuchi> escrevem Brasil com z
<LeandroLuiz> esse kanazuchi ..
<Brillo> Me desculpa, eu não resisti
<kanazuchi> nada mais justo eu escrever do jeito que eu quiser o nome do pais deles
<kanazuchi> rsrsrssr
<kanazuchi> LeandroLuiz: <3 esse seu linux é bsd?
<LeandroLuiz> é, mas não tem jails
<LeandroLuiz> =/
<edenc> hein?
<kanazuchi> liberie, fiquei feliz por saber que tem mais gente daquela epoca vivo xD
<edenc> esse seu linux é bsd? <- essa pergunta não fez sentido pra mim
<kanazuchi> bsd sem jail é igual tecpix, parece uma coisa, mas não é
<LeandroLuiz> ah
<kanazuchi> vo trabaia
<LeandroLuiz> mas
<liberie> era Zurich sim Suiça
<kanazuchi> um salve pra minha memória, ainda funciona...
<edenc> manda nudes
<edenc> (com a tecpix)
<kanazuchi> edenc: só se seu linux for bsd
<edenc> hm
<edenc> Cthulhu está ao meu lado
<Rudolf> kkkk
<Rudolf> liberie: estava com o udk?
<liberie> Rudolf: bem antes do udk
<liberie> ele entrou depois quando eu ja estava saindo
<liberie> fiquei na mesma empresa que ele de 2003 a 2012
<Rudolf> liberie: pq raios você voltou?
<liberie> coisa de familia
<liberie> hoje em dia estou na Dafiti em SP
<Rudolf> liberie: deus te ajude
<edenc> liberie: Cthulhu te ajude
<Brillo> liberie: Patolino te ajude
<elisboa> sdds udk
<elisboa> kanazuchi: que bom
<kanazuchi> d
<liberie> kkk
<Brillo> Alguém já assistiu Grande demais para quebrar ?
<Dead_Thinker> Brillo: manda o link do imdb :)
<Brillo> Cá está   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1742683/
<Vinicius> acabei de baixar o linux e está me pedindo uma senha, onde eu procuro
<d70> Vinicius, vc esta usando direto do pendrive ? ou instalou?
<Vinicius> instalei
<d70> Vinicius, vc lembra de ter colocado alguma senha durante a instalação ???
<Brillo> tenta "root"
<kanazuchi> y3x.bmw9
 * kanazuchi lol
<Brillo> kanazuchi, você se interessa pela cultura Japonesa ?
<kanazuchi> Brillo: um pouco
<kanazuchi> pra falar a verdade prefiro a africana, mas... gosto das orientais
<edenc> Bom, 3 fregueses satisfeitos no dia, tá bom né
<kanazuchi> edenc: vc trabalha em açougue?
 * kanazuchi corre
<edenc> kanazuchi: podemos dizer que sim
<LeandroLuiz> <kanazuchi> pra falar a verdade prefiro a africana, mas... gosto das orientais
<LeandroLuiz> HEUAHUEA
<Brillo> Eu pensei a mesma coisa, mas já estou queimado aqui
<kanazuchi> LeandroLuiz: LoL
<kanazuchi> Brillo: ta queimadin ta? porque amigo? quem ta te queimando? fala pra gente!
 * kanazuchi corre
<kanazuchi> mentira que gordo ne corre
<Brillo> por que *
<kanazuchi> xau pessoas, vo pra casa...
 * Brillo corre
<fantasma> oi
<fantasma> ola
<shallwe> olá boa tarde
<fantasma> ola
<fantasma> alguem  pode mim ajudar
<fantasma> meu navegador nao entra mais no google
<Brillo> Puxa vida
<Rudolf_> sinistro
<Brillo> Seu navegador deve estar com sérios problemas de frescura
<fantasma> pior
<fantasma> eu uso o mint cinammo
<fantasma> kkkk
<fantasma> sistema de navegacao linux mudou   se vc nao sabe
<Rudolf_> lá vem farofa
<fantasma> tipo firefox  , ele quer navegacao anonima
<toter> fantasma: o seu browser entra em alguma coisa pelo menos?
<fantasma> sim
<fantasma> so em besteiras  , tipo face
<toter> O ÚNICO site que ele não acessa é o Google então?
<fantasma> sim   google e youtube
<Brillo> Então esqueça o Google
<toter> Use o Bing
<fantasma> o mais engracado  , eu programo em python , e nao consigo resolver esse absurdo
<fantasma> yahooo
<Brillo> Qual o problema ?
<Brillo> Tem gente que programa em C++ e também não consegue
<fantasma> esse é o site que ele mim dispoe pra busca
<Brillo> Ué
<toter> Quando vc. digita www.google.com, qual mensagem aparece?
<toter> vc. já tentou outros browsers?
<toter> chromium?
<Brillo> Usa o duckduckgo.com
<fantasma> nao sei  , fala na linha 11 ,,, la  na pasta etc/opt/....
<shallwe> navegador não entra no google? nunca vi isso
<fantasma> dai vou la e add o arquivo dl.google.com
<fantasma> mas mesmo assim da erro
<toter> fantasma:  pelo que estou percebendo, vc. deve ser um fantástico programador
<fantasma> sim programo
<Brillo> Eu também
<fantasma> meu leptop e um banco de dados apenas
<fantasma> eu programo em  python e lazarus
<toter> tente usar outro browser para ver se esse problema ainda persiste
<fantasma> mas  mesmo assim nao sei resolver este pequeno problema
<shallwe> fantasma, então é problema de dns
<fantasma> nao adianta  , instalei outro browser , tipo opera
<fantasma> apt-get install opera
<fantasma> e repositorio e tudo , mas nao deu
<fantasma> ola
<fantasma> rudolf
<fantasma> vc usa que sistema
<fantasma> ola
<fantasma> alguem
 * Brillo Nada acontece
<Rudolf> fantasma: se sistema = distro
<Rudolf> fantasma: gentoo
<fantasma> nao entendi
<fantasma> pergunto , qual sistema vc usa
<Rudolf> fantasma: se sistema = distro
<Rudolf> fantasma: gentoo
<fantasma> isso e linux new
<toter> ai ai... millennials...
<Rudolf> fantasma: www.gentoo.org
<fantasma> hum  ,
<fantasma> sei
<fantasma> eu uso  mint
<Brillo> Nem 'millennial' eu sou
<fantasma> mas olha seu navegador ta entrando  no google
<fantasma> brillo , o que
<Brillo> Absolutamente nada meu caro
<edenc> categorizações estatísticas criadas por publicitários são as mais falaciosas que existem
<Brillo> Você tem razão
<Rudolf> fantasma: normal por aqui
<Rudolf> fantasma: firefox 40.0.2
<fantasma> meu navegador nao entra no google
<Brillo> fantasma, http://www.isup.me/
<Brillo> Nós já entendemos isto cara
<shallwe> kkk essa foi fogo, essa ultima atualização do kernel quebrou meu ubuntu, legallll
<shallwe> provavelmente tenha dado conflito com drivers da minha ati só pode
<Rudolf> ati wins
<Rudolf> alias
<Rudolf> amd
<shallwe> kkk, fazer oq meu pc todo é amd :) processador e tudo mais
<toter> edenc: caso esteja se referindo ao termo 'millennials', ele foi criado por dois _historiadores_, William Strauss e Neil Howe
<shallwe> mas consegui entrar com o kernel antigo, agora ta pedindo atualização da ati, vamos ver
<fantasma> nao nao  ,  o ubunt estar mudando para  melhor
<shallwe> acho que com esse update agora o ubuntu deve suportar directx 12 tomara :)
<fantasma> por isso estar dando mal funcionamento na atualizacao
<Rudolf> shallwe: de onde tirou isso?
<shallwe> Rudolf, kkkk, foi a minha piada do dia :)
<Rudolf> TUDUM TZZZZZZZ
<Rudolf> shallwe: só para não ficar no vácuo
<shallwe> ta certo
<edenc> toter: nem sempre os criadores dos termos são os que apropriam o seu significado
<shallwe> esses updates de placa de video que mexe com kernel DKMS remove, e coloca de novo que dá medo
<edenc> o que certamente é o caso desse termo
<fantasma> ubuntu 15.10 vira com kernel 4.2
<edenc> além de que Strauss e Howe receberam críticas fortíssimas por esse "estudo"
<edenc> é cheio de viezes e pseudo-ciência
<edenc> e pouca evidência
<fantasma> vira com  um menu paracendo  o wind 10  , e com atualizacao automatica para java e flash ,
<Rudolf> shallwe: você não costuma ler release notes ou acompanhar listas de usuários ou foruns para ver se ninguém teve treta antes de atualizar?
<shallwe> Rudolf, eu não, se tem update é pra fazer, update é pra melhorar, nunca vi update que piora kkkk
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> mas vamos la hora do reset ja volto ai
<Rudolf> shallwe: mudou de sistema operacional, mas não mudou de mentalidade
<Rudolf> so sad!
<shallwe> o.O
<toter> edenc: este debate é extremamente alto nível. Gostaria de continuá-lo outro dia... Vc. demonstra ser uma pessoa inteligente. :)
<Rudolf> edenc: Parabéns!
<Brillo> Teoricamente todos são inteligentes, embora nem sempre do jeito que gostaríamos que fossem
<shallwe> agora deu certo, vai ver tinha dado erro na hora de instalar os drivers, vai saber, pelo menos tudo ok agora sem erro de kernel ou placa de video, sorte que ele sempre salva uns 5 kernels antes
<edenc> Rudolf: nessa data querida!
<fantasma> ola
<fantasma> alguem  poderia  mim ajudar
<fantasma> assim  meu navegador nao entra no google
<edenc> fantasma: o problema provavelmente é com o DNS e não com o navegador
<edenc> ele abre a página e tudo?
<shallwe> fantasma, já testou pingar pro endereço do google via terminal?
<Rudolf> fantasma: ping www.google.com.br [resolve]
<edenc> ou simplesmente não conecta?
<fantasma> a do google ele nao abre
<Brillo> Já é a 4º vez que ele diz isto
<shallwe> kkkk
<Rudolf> Brillo: google off = internet off
<Rudolf> Brillo: até o cérebro desliga
<edenc> fantasma: o que significa "não abre"?
<toter> Após um debate intelectual, vamos voltar a tentar resolver problemas mais importantes...
<fantasma> sim ja e nao deu certo
<toter> fantasma: então... usando outro browser não entra no Google?
<toter> hehe
<Brillo> Se fala 'biscoito' ou 'bolacha' ?
<fantasma> nao, no site do google ele nao quer entrar e nem   no youtube
<edenc> fantasma: mano, você precisa dizer o que aparece no browser exatamente quando você fala pra ele abrir www.google.com
<fantasma> e ja ping no terminal mas nao deu certo
<Rudolf> fantasma: e no uol? e no bol? e no g1?
<edenc> ok, seu dns está zuado
<fantasma> vou tenttar oul
<edenc> fantasma: dig @4.4.4.4 google.com
<edenc> fantasma: digita isso no terminal
<edenc> e põe a saída no pastebin.com e manda o link pra cá
<edenc> a saída exata, por favor
<fantasma> sim  uol ele entrar
<edenc> (será que o dns cagado vai resolver o pastebin.com? kkkk)
<shallwe> no meu terminal deu ok, 1 server found :)
<fantasma> hum  , agoa deu , ou vai dar ... no terminal ping www.google.com , dai ta carregando um  monte de coisa
<Rudolf> edenc: eu já treta da gvt
<shallwe> Rudolf, pior as vezes a gente quer entrar em site perno e a gvt ta super lenta
<Rudolf> edenc: só funcionar depois de pelo menos um tracerout para um ip externo da rede deles
<shallwe> deve ser de propósito
<Rudolf> shallwe: shapping
<Rudolf> shallwe: huehieuhieuhieuieuh
<Rudolf> fap denied!
<shallwe> é já vi esse filme do robo bem divertido
<edenc> Que é ilegal, no caso
<edenc> KKKKKKKKKKKKK
<edenc> É "Chappie"
<Rudolf> edenc: torrent aqui só com header a packets criptografados
<edenc> Não shapping
<edenc> hahahaha
<Rudolf> LoL
<Brillo> É engraçado, aqui o firefox começa a consumir 100% do 'poder de processamento'
<shallwe> Rudolf, vc tem gvt?
<Rudolf> shallwe: 'tenho'
<edenc> Brillo: de uma cpu só né?
<Brillo> Sim
<shallwe> estranho aqui funciona normal sem nada, e tenho gvt tb
<edenc> eu tenho vivo fibra
<edenc> o único problema que eu tenho de vez em quando é o DNS completamente zuado deles
<shallwe> ai é fogo dns zuado, a página não abre e vc não sabe o que é!
<edenc> Não gosto de usar o DNS da google porque eles já tem informação suficiente a meu respeito
<Brillo> Isto é verdade
<edenc> Mas o DNS deles serve pra descobrir se é o DNS mesmo que tá cagado
<edenc> Tem uns open aí mas que dão pau também
<edenc> Incrível que uma tecnologia de 20 anos ainda não funciona direito no mundo
<edenc> Tá na hora de trocar né :P
<edenc> imagina eles logando lá "dig eporner.com" "dig youporn.com"
<shallwe> edenc, problema é que hoje em dia tudo é muito pra trocar
<fantasma> edenc porque isso aconteceu com meu navegador
<fantasma> tava normal essa porra
<edenc> não é o seu navegador
<edenc> é o seu provedor
<fantasma> nossa
<shallwe> fantasma, é gvt?
<fantasma> mas nem tenho provedor kkkkk
<edenc> fantasma: você tem um cabo saindo da sua casa direto pro backbone da embratel?
<shallwe> fantasma, melhor coisa é vc ligar pra eles, e eles irao mandar vc fazer uns testes
<fantasma> nao ,  minha net e fantasma , hacker wifi do vizinho ,
<shallwe> kkkk e só comenta isso agora
<edenc> ah, tá explicado
<Brillo> Hahahah
<shallwe> pede pro teu vizinho resetar o modem
<shallwe> ou o wifi
<edenc> shallwe++
<edenc> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
<fantasma> ue  ,  oque eu posso fazer ne  , a net ta caro meu ,,
<edenc> e a culpa é do pobre do navegador
<edenc> sempre sobra pro navegador
<shallwe> KKKK
<Brillo> wtf
<fantasma> a mas antes tava de boa essa porra de navegador
<edenc> eu deixo meu wifi aberto
<shallwe> fantasma, ai vc ta no irc errado manolo kkk
<edenc> qualquer informação que eu pegar trafegando na minha rede me pertence
<edenc> inclusive as credenciais, pode usar a vontade
<fantasma> mas a sua rede e aberta
<edenc> sim
<fantasma> vc deixa ela aberta
<edenc> deixo
<shallwe> edenc, sua internet é de quantos MB?
<edenc> mas eu moro no décimo terceiro andar
<edenc> 50 mbps
<edenc> e 20 mbps upstream
<fantasma> sim mas e dai ,,,
<shallwe> e UP?
<shallwe> bom esse upstram
<Brillo> fantasma, roubar dados, conhece ?
<shallwe> eu tenho 20MB e 1MB de up kkk chega a ser piada
<fantasma> nao
<fantasma> eu nao uso programas pra fazer invazao
<edenc> daí depois que eu enjôo de pegar informação do ladrão de banda
<Brillo> Puxa cara, eu tenho 1MB
<fantasma> so o terminal mesmo
<edenc> eu coloco uma regra pra traduzir todos os html pra klingon
<Rudolf> edenc: também fazia isso no centro de uma cidade grande do interior paulista
<Rudolf> edenc: morava do lado de uma auto-escola
<edenc> daí o cara para de usar
<shallwe> edenc, a não ser que ele fale kingon
<fantasma> e mas existe outra forma dele usar da mesma forma
<Rudolf> edenc: portal avisava "você está usando uma rede particular, seus dados estão sendo logados inclusive senhas, emails, etc"
<fantasma> e so ele clonar ,
<Rudolf> edenc: povo não ligava não
<fantasma> aireplay , e clonar seus dados todos
<fantasma> dai ja era
<Rudolf> 17:13 < edenc> eu coloco uma regra pra traduzir todos os html pra klingon
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiuhieuh
<Brillo> Rudolf, hahahah
<Rudolf> fantasma: tu não sabe porra nenhuma de dns mas sabe sobre aireplay?
<fantasma> cara eu ping www.google, e meu terminal nao para de carregar
<Rudolf> fantasma: ctrl+c ?
<fantasma> meu invadir e mais facil ne
<Rudolf> fantasma: "invadir"
<Rudolf> fantasma: você é kiddie então
<Brillo> Script Kiddie é fod@
<Rudolf> Brillo: pulou etapa
<Rudolf> deu essa merda aí
<fantasma> nao se eu der ctrol c , dai para
<fantasma> nao pode parar kkkkk
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Brillo> Então não reclama, ué
<Brillo> Hahahah
<Rudolf> fantasma: não entendo o que você quer então
<fantasma> quero entrar no google, de novo  ,,,
<edenc> Rudolf: eu ainda quero testar isso pra mineirar bitcoin
<fantasma> quero baixar unsdados do goolge  , direto do servidor deles
<edenc> Não sei se o custo-benefício da banda vale
<fantasma> e pegar uma word list de 6 gb
<edenc> fantasma: você está fazendo isso errado
<fantasma> porque
<Brillo> " "
<edenc> https://github.com/jwhitehorn/jsMiner
<Rudolf> fantasma: use o crunch
<edenc> Taca algo com isso no header de todos os html que passarem pela rede
<Rudolf> edenc: que doido
<fantasma> mas isso ai e pra fazer word list.... eu prefro pegar feita
<edenc> E abre o wifi num café bem movimentado
<Rudolf> fantasma: ok, se vira aí
<Rudolf> edenc: e deixa rolar
<Rudolf> edenc: chame a rede de MINERADOR
<Brillo> Hahahah, bem discreto
<edenc> Tipo no FISL
<edenc> 6 mil nerds mineirando bitcoin pra você
<Rudolf> edenc: dá para fazer isso em modo bridge?
<Rudolf> edenc: via ethernet?
<edenc> Como assim?
<edenc> Tipo, você coloca o firewall pra traduzir os pacotes
<Rudolf> edenc: "firewall"
<Rudolf> edenc: somente bridge
<Rudolf> edenc: um cabo no firewall outro na minha placa usb do notebook
<Rudolf> alias, conversos usb-ethernet
<edenc> sim
<fantasma> nao adiantou , ping e coloquei o que v falou , mas nao deu
<Rudolf> **conversor
<fantasma> nao adianta
<fantasma> mim fudir
<Rudolf> edenc: tendeu
<Rudolf> edenc: parada sinistra hein
<fantasma> tomei no meu cu  , que foda  ,,,
<edenc> eu nunca testei, mas quero fazer um dia, "just for kicks"
<edenc> só o lance do klingon mesmo
<edenc> haha
<Rudolf> edenc: acho que essa do klingon é pior
<Rudolf> huehieuhieuhiueh
<edenc> A galera faz várias coisas
<Brillo> Hahahahah
<Rudolf> expressões do tipo: "wtf!!??"
<edenc> tipo colocar todas as imagens de cabeça pra baixo
<Rudolf> mirror
<edenc> ou escrever de cabeça pra baixo em unicode etc.
<Rudolf> já vi fazer mirro
<Rudolf> da página
<Rudolf> mirror
<Rudolf> parecendo árabe
<edenc> rá!
<edenc> isso me dá uma idéia melhor ainda
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> mentes do mal trabalhando
<edenc> Um nuke pra ios
<edenc> coloca uma string em persa no meio dos dados
<edenc> daí todos os iphones/ipads morrem
<Rudolf> não suportado?
<Rudolf> sacanagem
<Brillo> lol
<edenc> http://businessetc.thejournal.ie/iphone-message-bug-2127807-May2015/
<edenc> é um bug bem antigo que a apple nunca resolveu
<edenc> afinal de contas, quem no irã vai comprar iphones?!
<Rudolf> suculentamente recente
<Rudolf> o post, ao menos
<edenc> É a segunda vez que o mesmo bug aparece
<Rudolf> edenc: será que agora no "El Sparrow" corrige?
<edenc> Na primeira vez disseram que tinha corrigido
<edenc> E apareceu de novo esse ano
<edenc> Eu aposto que dessa laranja sai mais caldo
<Rudolf> edenc: que pena que não deve funcionar se eu copiar e colar a mensagem no whats app agora né?
<edenc> testa aí :D
<Rudolf> vou testar
<Rudolf> se alguém xiar
<edenc> Num grupo bem grande
<Rudolf> não sou tão popular assim
<edenc> hahahaha
<edenc> E zuar no grupo da família é sacanagem
<edenc> (afinal de contas, s
<edenc> … é pra você que eles vão vir pra consertar
<Rudolf> edenc: não estou no grupo da familia
<edenc> melhor não
<Rudolf> mandar um ALLAHU AKBAR antes
<edenc> hahahaha
<Brillo> Hahahahah
<shallwe> pior coisa é a tua tia chegar e pedir pra vc arrumar a tv dela que parou, afinal de contas eu sei informática!
<Rudolf> shallwe: pelo menos não foi "meu chuveiro queimou..."
<shallwe> :) pior
<edenc> Isso me lembrou da sacanagem que o Steve Wozniak aprontava antes da fama
<edenc> Ele criou uma disruptor de sinal que fazia as tvs saírem do ar num raio de alguns metros
<edenc> Daí ele "treinava" a galera pra fazer posições estranhas
<edenc> Usando reforço positivo
<edenc> Tipo se tocar no nariz a tv volta
<Rudolf> the bomb has been planted
<shallwe> isso sim que é zoação
<edenc> haha!
<Rudolf> edenc: do mal
<Rudolf> eu to subindo um jammer aqui
<Rudolf> celular/wifi
<Rudolf> trolar em dia de prova
<edenc> http://ekran.no/revenge/
<edenc> O guia clássico da trollagem
<edenc> É meio antigo mas algumas coisas funcionam
<edenc> ainda
<edenc> Nunca fiz nada, só lia pra dar risada
<edenc> "troque o disco interno de um disquete por uma lixa"
<shallwe> hahaha ta louco
<shallwe> kkk trolagem tem limite
<edenc> "coloque pólvora no cinzeiro da vítima"
<edenc> etc.
<Brillo> Hahahah
<Rudolf> edenc: e aquele de colocar fósforo vermelho no disco do disquete?
<edenc> é, tem esse no livro
<edenc> Ou colocar raspa de borracha de apagar dentro do cigarro de alguém
<edenc> "The Zueira Never Ends"
<edenc> fui! &
<shallwe> abç!
<shallwe> fantasma saiu, vai ver o vizinho desligou o modem!
<Brillo> HAhahah
<Brillo> É cada uma ...
<shallwe> muita cara de pau, roubando internet e ainda buscando ajuda pra tentar fazer funcionar kkkk
<Rudolf> download de 6G é bem sutil
<Rudolf> por preguiça de usar o crunch
<shallwe> Rudolf, crunch? já ouvi esse nome em algum lugar
<Brillo> Chocolate, não ?
<shallwe> nao
<shallwe> acho que é outra coisa, programa
<shallwe> wtf agora mudou o nome do wine no gerenciador de pacotes do ubuntu?kk agora se chama
<shallwe> Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer o.O
<shallwe> cara é a coisa de anime? que vc paga mensal? Foi o que apareceu no "google" kk
<Rudolf> http://sourceforge.net/projects/crunch-wordlist/
<astroo-> usem outro site para downlaods
<Brillo> Qual o motivo ?
<astroo-> http://www.howtogeek.com/218764/warning-don%E2%80%99t-download-software-from-sourceforge-if-you-can-help-it/
<Rudolf> astroo-: não é para download, é só para ele ver do que se trata
<astroo-> ok
<shallwe> é vero
<Brillo> Whoah
<Brillo> http://gizmodo.uol.com.br/novos-20-gb-de-dados-vazados-do-ashley-madison-incluem-emails-do-ceo/
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> só os mané
<Rudolf> A Nasa desmentiu rumores de que um asteroide do tamanho de uma cidade acertaria a Terra entre os dias 15 e 28 de setembro.
<Rudolf> Segundo os boatos um "cometa de quatro quilômetros de largura" iria se chocar contra a Terra causando "danos catastróficos" e "eliminando os Estados Unidos da América".
<Brillo> Hahahahah
<astroo-> acontece que so este ano apareceram alguns e que a nada nao soube ate dias antes
<Brillo> Estão com medo que o Socialismo domine o mundo se os EUA for eliminado ?
<Rudolf> Brillo: pior, ficarmos sem internet
<Brillo> Isto é inadmissível
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Brillo> Sem acessar os site perno ? Não consigo nem imaginar
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-22
<shallwe> aeee galera, alguém recomenda um player mais leve que o vlc?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos ela possivel resposta de alguem
<shallwe> :) to ligado
<shallwe> pior que o windows 10 veio com um media player padrão inacreditável que roda full hd no meu note e ocupa 25% de processador kkk
<shallwe> já o vlc nao roda full hd e fica a 100%
<shallwe> testando o smplayer vamos ver
<toter> shallwe: Qual é o seu processador?
<shallwe> amd c-60 dual core 1ghz
<shallwe> de repente o vlc tem alguma config pra melhorar isso mas não rodo nem a pau video full hd no vlc
<toter> Não imaginava que o vlc ocupava tanto processamento assim
<shallwe> pior que ocupa acabei de testar o smplayer e rodou o filme full hd kkk ocupando 40% processador
<shallwe> t ótimo
<shallwe> só falta arrumar o som que ta saindo um pouco atrasado, mas fora isso ta perfeito
<Rudolf> shallwe: mpv
<shallwe> é que hoje em dia com processadores potentes, ninguem mais quer ficar otimizando video e outros pra notebooks antigos
<shallwe> Rudolf, mpv?
<shallwe> Rudolf, vou testar t b:) valeu
<Rudolf> evolução do mplayer2
<shallwe> boooa
<shallwe> esse era dos bons :)
<shallwe> usava direto ele
<shallwe> vamos ver o filho dele, instalando
<shallwe> tb funciona bem valeu!
<shallwe> realmente o vlc pra processadores mais leves não é tão bom assim
<Rudolf> vlc é bloated
<shallwe> valeu galera, agora ta tudo ok aqui :)
<shallwe> tem até um navegador embutido do youtube kkk, agora posso olhar filmes do youtube em fullhd tb
<marco_> instalar ubuntu atrves de pen drive
<xGrind> shallwe, smplayer é mais leve que vlc?
<shallwe> xGrind, sim
<shallwe> bem mais
<shallwe> pelo menos em processadores mais leves e antigos
<shallwe> talvez o vlc tenha algum codec embutido que trabalhe melhor com processador novos da intel etc
<shallwe> como uso amd c-60 aí é outra história
<xGrind> o processador do meu pc é o intel atom d525. 1.8ghz
<xGrind> do note da minha mae é o c-50 eu acho. 1ghz
<shallwe> amigo eu sinto muito, atom foi uma decepção da intel kkk
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> atom é tenso mesmo
<Rudolf> malemá serve para abrir facebook
<shallwe> era melhor eles não terem feito isso
<xGrind> o loco kk
<shallwe> hoje em dia com o face cheio de autoplay de videos e mensagens, acho que nem isso kkk
<xGrind> aqui roda de boa. pro que eu faço é de boa. veio com o windows 7 starter e 2gb de ram. coloquei mais 2gb e tenho dual boot com xubuntu 14.04 e win 8.1
<xGrind> ta de boa. nao jogo msm :D
<shallwe> a bom o seu é pc então
<Rudolf> shallwe: na verdade atom tem sua utilidade
<shallwe> não notebook
<Rudolf> gadgets!
<shallwe> de repente esse seu processador é pra pc
<shallwe> Rudolf, :) sempre há algo pra eles
<shallwe> muito bom esse MPV rodando ful hd twitch tv
<shallwe> ocupando quase nada do processador
<xGrind> é sim
<xGrind> shallwe, a placa mae é mini-itx quase do tamanho da fonte. memoria ram de notebook. pc simples, mas gosto dele :D
<Rudolf> bom para fazer router domestico
<shallwe> cara eu acho que já tive esse pc ai
<shallwe> ele é soldado na placa mae né?
<xGrind> é sim
<shallwe> é então eu já tive ele, ddr2
<shallwe> usava como player na tv da sala e pra meu sobrinho jogar :) rodava até playstation 1 nele
<MarconM> alguem vivo ae ?
<xGrind> MarconM, o/
<shallwe> claro todo mundo
<MarconM> kkkk
<shallwe> ou pelo menos até a patroa falar que eu precise desligar o note pq ta atrapalhando o sono da beleza dela :(
<MarconM> ja é possivel baixar o ubuntu 16.04
<MarconM> xGrind:
<MarconM> terminei o projeto wall custom
<MarconM> =D
<shallwe> vamos ver qual é desse ubuntu
<shallwe> ué mas é só pra ano que vem
<MarconM> http://imgur.com/AEs9Xm1&vwgYPhO#1
<MarconM> xGrind: se liga
<MarconM> no projeto
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> XenServer 6.5 agora so para min brincar
<xGrind> MarconM, apareceu uma girafa kk
<MarconM> vou colocar o raspberry
<MarconM> http://imgur.com/AEs9Xm1&vwgYPhO#1
<MarconM> tenta essa
<MarconM> http://ibin.co/2CyNYccNh4kg
<xGrind> agora foi
<xGrind> loco hein
<shallwe> que placa é aquela?
<Rudolf> 23:13 < shallwe> ou pelo menos até a patroa falar que eu precise desligar o note pq ta atrapalhando o sono da beleza dela :(
<Rudolf> é nóis!
<shallwe> kkk pior
<shallwe> mas ela ta lendo então ta blz
<Rudolf> shallwe: cara, uma vez eu de madrugada jogando
<Rudolf> shallwe: só sinto um socão nas costas
<Rudolf> "VEM PRA CAMA NÃO?"
<Rudolf> "já to indo amor"
<Rudolf> nem salvei
<Rudolf> turn off
<shallwe> essas mulheres acham que manda ma gente :)
<Rudolf> eu tenho certeza
<Rudolf> que elas mandam
<shallwe> kkkk pior
<MarconM> auehauheuaa
<MarconM> shallwe: era um notebook dell vostro 3500
<MarconM> agora é uma maquina de testes
<MarconM> XenServer
<MarconM> rsrsrs
<shallwe> cara esse note é guerreiro
<astroo-> MarconM  ola eu sempre
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> é sim
<MarconM> tenho ele desde 2009
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> funcionando de boa inada
<MarconM> ainda
<MarconM> agora estou com pc ... dae fiz essa custou
<MarconM> custom
<MarconM> mas vou add o raspberry pi 2 ainda
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<elvis__> tem como o ubuntu ser e português
<Brillo> Sim
<elvis__> quero sair do windows mas nao tenho muita nocao do sistema
<Brillo> Normal
<elvis__> mas um pergunta os app que tenho com sony vegas 10 e audacity
<elvis__> esta neste sistema?
<FernandoBasso> audacity sim
<FernandoBasso> o outro eu não sei.
<FernandoBasso> O audacity é open source, o vegas não. Coisa fechada, e acho que não roda no linux não.
<Brillo> Roda no Wine, não ?
<elvis__> obg
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, Tem alguns programas de edição de vídeo para linux, nativo.
<FernandoBasso> Falam bem do kdeenlive.
<FernandoBasso> Acho que tem um esquema da mozilla também.
<elvis__> eu saindo do windows e indo para o ubuntu tem com manter musicas e alguns app
<elvis__> que tenho com o spoty
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, Eu não sei nem o que é o spoty.
<Brillo> FernandoBasso, você já fez algo no Android ?
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, Pouca coisa.
<elvis__> nao
<elvis__> bastante novo
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, "fez" em que sentido? Programar?
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, Você é da área de informática?
<Brillo> Sim
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, Sim, fiz duas três appzinhas na faculdade, e agora estou fazendo uma com ionic/cordova.
<FernandoBasso> Mas não é uma área que eu gosto muito.
<Brillo> Eu também não gosto muito
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, Por que perguntas?
<FernandoBasso> Prefiro "desktop". Mobile é apenas uma janela pras pessoas consumirem mais e mais (embora tem alguns pontos positivos)
<Brillo> Tens razão
<Khaly> bom dia
<Brillo> Olá
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Brillo> Olá
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Brillo> Sim, e tu ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas?
<edenc> Cthulhu tem cuidado de mim
<edenc> Sou muito grato
<mirqui> velho , que quer dizer cthulhu + é uma entidade ?
<edenc> literatura
<edenc> Lovecraft
<mirqui> e se trata de..?
<Brillo> Gênero -> terror
<edenc> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H._P._Lovecraft
<edenc> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Call_of_Cthulhu
<mirqui> ahaha legal , vou dar uma olhada depois :)
<Brillo> Como eu odeio desenvolver em Android
<mirqui> ??
<Brillo> !!
<mirqui> faz um dindin que vc logo vai gostar :)
<edenc> Se você não gosta, o dindin não vai mudar nada
<mirqui> tem um monte de apps que só estão disponiveis no apple
<edenc> Você vai ficar com mais raiva ainda de não ter um motivo pra não fazer
<mirqui> ??? o cara não gosta de dinheiro ?
<Brillo> Exactly
<Brillo> Dinheiro não é tudo
<mirqui> sim , , mas sem vc não vive
<mirqui> ou vc pode botar seus apps free
<Brillo> É, mas tem como ganhar dinheiro de outras formas
<edenc> Tem como viver sem dinheiro também
<mirqui> sim , apps free
<mirqui> o apple por exemplo
<Ricardo__> o numero de aplicativos do ios ainda é o triplo do android?
<mirqui> tem um monte de apps para medir pressão , bat.cardiaco , temperatura
<mirqui> desenvolve  uns free
<Ricardo__> pior live wallpaper..
<Ricardo__> como dar no na gravata
<Ricardo__> etc...
<mirqui> vais fazer a festa de quem não pode comprar um apple
<edenc> …
<mirqui> é uma questão de saúde pública mesmo ,
<mirqui> vais dar uma ajuda enorme
<Brillo> Eu acho que o computador existe para isto
<Ricardo__> se ate um iphone 4s custa mais de 800 ainda hj... num pais subdesenvolvido nao é de espantar q android domine..
<mirqui> mas na rua vc só tem um telefone , quando tem
<edenc> …
<edenc> Vocês procuram estatísticas antes de falar essas coisas?
<mirqui> minha tia tem um android
<edenc> O market share do Android é de 78% *no mundo inteiro*
<mirqui> numca ví apps para isso
<edenc> Não tem nada a ver com "um país subdesenvolvido"
<Ricardo__> se no mundo é assim
<mirqui> não me interessa se os caras fazem um apps com som de pum
<edenc> É bem simples, Google e Samsung estão dando um *PAU* na Apple
<Ricardo__> imagina a proporcao no terceiro mundo pra compensar e chegar nos 78
<Brillo> Apple e Microsoft
<mirqui> me interessa se estou passando mal na rua
<edenc> "Terceiro Mundo" é um conceito obsoleto do século passado
<mirqui> e tenho como medir pressão e ver bat.cardiaco
<Brillo> Anda com um Kit de primeiros socorros
<edenc> Brillo: e a Microsoft nem está interessada no mercado de smartphones/internet
<Ricardo__> so quer saber do windows 10
<Ricardo__> agora
<edenc> Também não
<edenc> Elas estão tirando leite das vaquinhas corporativas silenciosamente
<edenc> Inclusive, os processadores mobile da Apple são fabricados pela Samsung
<edenc> Em termos de hardware, a Samsung está sempre 5 passos à frente da Apple
<edenc> Agora, é verdade que a Apple consegue apelar prum grupo de pessoas que acredita mais no elitismo do que nas funcionalidades
<edenc> Eles fazem isso muito bem
<Ricardo__> é pessoas q so usam pq é caro
<Ricardo__> para aparecer pros outros
<edenc> É uma lógica mercadológica antiga
<edenc> Se a pessoa pagou caro, ela não vai admitir que o que ela comprou é ruim
<Brillo> Realmente
<edenc> Tipo vinho, dadas as mesmas uvas, um vinho de R$ 90,00 não é 9x melhor do que um de R$ 10
<Ricardo__> bom eu usava um galaxy y e pras atividades q eu fazia ele cumpria seu papel ehehe
<edenc> talvez seja 1% melhor, mas ninguém vai admitir que pagou 90 num vinho similar a um de 10
<Ricardo__> sempre gostei mais do desktop
<edenc> Só tem uma argumentação a favor dos apple
<Ricardo__> mas tem pessoas q nem usam mais o pc so celular.. ae o papo pode ser outro
<edenc> Que é o requisito industrial artificial
<edenc> Tipo gente que trabalha com vídeo que é obrigado a entregar os arquivos de produção no formato do final cut pro porque "a indústria exige"
<edenc> Quando poderia perfeitamente ser entregue em qualquer outro formato
<fantasma> e o que falar da acer
<edenc> Sem nenhum prejuízo técnico
<fantasma> os pc da acer sao otimos
<fantasma> ops  , leptop
<Ricardo__> asus tentando entrar ae no mercado com o zenphone tb
<Ricardo__> os notebooks em geral sao bons tenho um a 10 anos da acer ja.. a bateria ja se foi mas ele roda plugado
<edenc> compra outra bateria
<edenc> (ou fabrica uma, hehe)
<Brillo> É engraçado, já ví várias pessoas que não usam Linux porque acham que ele é inseguro por ser open source
<edenc> As pessoas que acreditam em security through obscurity
<edenc> É o mesmo cara que tenta trair a mulher criando uma conta no Ashley Madison
<elvis__> eu baixei a iso do sistema
<elvis__> e reiniciei e nao
<elvis__> deu nada
<elvis__> alguem pode me ajuda a instalar
<Rudolf> http://idgnow.com.br/ti-corporativa/2015/08/21/governo-foi-injusto-com-o-setor-de-ti-diz-assespro-sobre-fim-da-desoneracao/
<Rudolf> elvis__: teve um lapso entre "baixei a iso" e "reiniciei"
<Rudolf> elvis__: você instalou?
<elvis__> nao
<elvis__> baixei a iso
<elvis__> tirei o que tinha dentro
<elvis__> e fui no ubi
<elvis__> ele pediu para iniciar
<elvis__> a fiz e nao deu nada
<elvis__> iniciou o windows 10 normal
<Rudolf> elvis__: você precisa instalar
<Rudolf> elvis__: leia a documentação
<Rudolf> elvis__: para saber como
<Brillo> Rudolf, mas que droga
<Rudolf> Brillo: ?
<Brillo> Rudolf, Sobre a notícia
<Rudolf> Brillo: é
<elvis__> nao entendi
<Rudolf> Brillo: governo está cortando tudo
<elvis__> tenho que por um cd
<elvis__> para instalar
<Rudolf> elvis__: https://help.ubuntu.com
<Rudolf> elvis__: descubra o Ubuntu
<elvis__> sou um burro mesmo
<Rudolf> elvis__: ?
<elvis__> entendi
<elvis__> vou comprar um cd e por a isso nele
<elvis__> para poder instalar
<elvis__> certo ?
<Rudolf> elvis__: você pode fazer com um pendrive
<Rudolf> elvis__: se sua placa mãe suportar boot via usb
<elvis__> ai nO SEI
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, todo mundo que vai do windows pro linux não volta mais.
<FernandoBasso> Portanto já te aviso, é um caminho sem volta.
<elvis__> EU QUERO ESTA MERDA SO TRAVA
<FernandoBasso> Mas apenas os puros de coração e nobres de espirito entendem a maravilha que é o linux :)
<FernandoBasso> Só que não pense que o "linux é um windows sem virus", por que não é.
<FernandoBasso> Não vai no baixaki baixar programas e querer instalar no linux.
<FernandoBasso> Mas se tiver um pouco de paciencia para aprender como as coisas funcionam "no nosso lado", vai poder aproveitar muita coisa boa.
<Rudolf> elvis__: e linux também tem muitas falhas
<Rudolf> elvis__: não é um sistema perfeito
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, Por exemplo, você poderá instalar o ubuntu com o firefox lendo um tutorial.
<Rudolf> elvis__: recomendo a leitura também www.guiafoca.org
<FernandoBasso> Estudei muito pelo foca.
<FernandoBasso> Saudades!
<elvis__> TENDO o audacity to feliz
<FernandoBasso> Eu uso o audacity as vezes.
<FernandoBasso> Gravava uns licks de guitarra com ele.
<elvis__> eu faco edicao para um podcast
<FernandoBasso> Vai ser tranquilo.
<FernandoBasso> Só que é um mundo novo pra você. Fique certo que terá uma certa curva de aprendizado.
<Rudolf> elvis__: recomendo dual boot
<Rudolf> hehehehe
<FernandoBasso> É uma recomendação sensata, ponderada e sábia, certamente.
<elvis__> vou tentar
<elvis__> mas nao to sabendo nem instalar
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, Pra instalar, entra no IRC depois que der boot com o livecd do ubuntu.
<FernandoBasso> Alguém te ajuda.
<Rudolf> elvis__: eu recomendo você ler muito antes
<Rudolf> elvis__: planejar como vai fazer
<Rudolf> elvis__: antes de sair instalando
<FernandoBasso> Quando instalei a primeira vez, eu fui lendo na web enquanto instalava. Sofri mais com a parte das partições.
<Rudolf> elvis__: principalmente para saber se é isso mesmo que você quer ou precisa
<Brillo> Hey, meu Eclipse está retornando o erro 'ndk-build.cmd is not found in PATH',alguém sabe o que é ?
<Brillo> Eu já defini uma 'variable' como NDKROOT e com o directório do Android ndk
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, tentou isso: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9697852/issue-with-build-android-ndk-project
<Brillo> Já fiz isto
<elvis__> ja arrumei tudo
<elvis__> para aprender
<elvis__> meu pc
<elvis__> ta limpo tem tudo no hd
<elvis__> caso eu queiro voltar
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, Pra fazer dual boot você tem noção como é?
<elvis__> nao
<elvis__> vi um video
<Brillo> Já executei o comando 'sudo chmod 777 -R android-ndk-r10e-linux-x86_64.bin' também :-/
<FernandoBasso> Basicamente, instala o windows, e usa uma parte do HD (e não o HD todo).
<FernandoBasso> Depois, instala o ubuntu na parte que sobrou do HD.
<FernandoBasso> E o ubuntu se encarrega de configurar a inicialização pra você poder escolher se quer iniciar o windows ou o ubuntu.
<FernandoBasso> 1. Instala windows, 2. Instala Linux.
<FernandoBasso> Basicamente, é fácil assim.
<elvis__> compreendi
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, É uma boa pois se você tiver em apuros precisando faze algo que ainda não sabe fazer no linux, tem um modo de usar o windows.
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, Eu não tenho o eclipse instalado aqui.
<elvis__> vou deixar em boot
<FernandoBasso> Não tenho idea o que possa ser. Só sei que quando mexi com android, era um problema depois do outro.
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, dual-boot.
<FernandoBasso> :p
<elvis__> isso
<elvis__> mas primeiro tenho que tentar fazer a instalacao ne
<elvis__> kk
<FernandoBasso> Sim :p
<Brillo> Exatamente, é um problema atrás do outro ...
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, Eu estou usando o ionic/cordova em um projeto aqui.
<FernandoBasso> Tem problemas também, mas parece que são menos.
<Brillo> Estava a usar o Android Studio, mas é muito pesado
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, Pois eu prefiro linha de comando, e prefiro html/css/js em vez de java.
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, Com o ionic, o emulador é pesadão também.
<FernandoBasso> Pois é o emulador android mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> Mas rodar emulador + ide fica super pesado.
<FernandoBasso> Com ionic, eu rodo vim + emulador, já ajuda um pouco.
<Brillo> :S
<FernandoBasso> o brackets ou o atom são legais pra mexer com ionic. Não precisa ser o vim.
<elvis__> achei um
<elvis__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF9W6GKLXdE
<elvis__> vou tentar do jeito dele
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, Boa. Vai lá.
<Brillo> Continuo preferindo Notebook a estes aparelhos móveis (Tablet, smartphone etc.)
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, Eu também :0
<Brillo> Me sinto muito limitado
<FernandoBasso> mobile == consumismo
<FernandoBasso> Quem tiver tempo e vontade, olhe isso (12 mins). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki1OjxUB1sg
<Vinicius> olá!
<FernandoBasso> Olá, Vinicius!
<Vinicius> instalei o ubuntu 14.04 no desktop, mas estou tendo alguns problemas
<FernandoBasso> A minha bola de cristal não está funcionando hoje :)
<Vinicius> o primeiro problema com o qual me deparei foi as mensagens de erro... dando uma pesquisada, vi que bastava editar o apport
<FernandoBasso> sim.
<FernandoBasso> Dá até pra desinstalar o aport.
<Vinicius> editei-o, e isso deu certo.. porém outro problema que me deparei foi a reinicialização constante de mozilla
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, O firefox?
<Vinicius> isso
<FernandoBasso> Tem plugins instalados nele?
<FernandoBasso> Eu passei por uma época que o firefox fechava sozinho. Depois parou do nada.
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, Você pode fazer: apt-get install chromium-browser
<FernandoBasso> E usar esse browser até resolver o problema do firefox.
<FernandoBasso> Ou o opera, ou o midori.
<Vinicius> usar o chrome? penso nisso tbm
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, Eu ainda prefiro o firefox, mas as vezes uso o chrome também.
<FernandoBasso> Só que não gosto de ir em modinha só por que todo mundo tá usando o "google chrome".
<FernandoBasso> :p
<Vinicius> outro erro que tenho encontrado é na tentativa de utilizar o update
<FernandoBasso> Nossa, mas o ubuntu tá mais bugado que o arch mesmo!
<Vinicius> as vezes pede para utilizar o dpkg --configure -a
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, abre o terminal e ditiga: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vinicius> outrora pede para utilizar o -f install
<Vinicius> blz
<Vinicius> farei agr
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, Alguma instalação deve ter dado problema, e o apt ficou em um estado inconsistente.
<Vinicius> entendo
<FernandoBasso> É chato que essas coisas aconteçam no linux...
<Vinicius> coloquei esses comandos e voltou a tela de login no sistema
<Vinicius> esse é outro problema... logout sozinho
<FernandoBasso> Mas chegou a fazer o upgrade quando rodou esses comandos?
<FernandoBasso> Ah, o logout não tem relação com os comandos então.
<Vinicius> não. Foi direto para a tela de login
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, Algum problema ou outro é normal. Mas no teu caso tá anormal já.
<Vinicius> eu ja reinstalei umas 5x esse sistema... preciso usar uma biblioteca (Torch), que apenas sei que roda em ubuntu... se rodasse em outra distro eu instalaria outra
<Vinicius> ja instalei de pen drive e de DVD
<FernandoBasso> E o 15.04?
<Vinicius> gravei o DVD com velocidade 4x... não sei se isso tem influência
<FernandoBasso> Acho que não tem influência.
<Vinicius> eu tentei instalar o 15.04 por pen drive, mas deu erro na instalação
<FernandoBasso> Se instalou instalou.
<FernandoBasso> Puxa vida...
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, http://torch.ch/ ?
<Vinicius> e o desktop é novo... não quero acreditar que o problema seja ele...
<Vinicius> isso mesmo, Fernando, essa biblioteca
<Vinicius> será que em o0utra distro eu poderia utilizar essa biblioteca
<Brillo> Ou glória
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, Formatou em ext4?
<Vinicius> sim
<Brillo> O erro estava sendo causado porque havia um "/" no meio de um comando
<Brillo> tnc
<Vinicius> a princípio estou seguindo as configurações padrão
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, Sim, que deveriam funcionar sem problemas...
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, é o ubuntu com unity, ou uma variação (mate, gnome, etc)?
<Vinicius> com unity.. todo default
<FernandoBasso> Só curiosidade, pois qualquer uma deveria funcionar.
<Vinicius> estou gravando um cd com o 12.04 pra tentar com ele de novo (inha tentado com um pen drive antes)
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, O que retorna esse comando: lspci | sed -n '/VGA/p'
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, 12.04 já é muito antigo.
<FernandoBasso> Pode dar mais problemas ainda.
<FernandoBasso> Se o teu desktop é novo, quanto mais recente o ubuntu melhor, pois um kernel mais novo suporta mais hardware.
<Vinicius> retorna o seguinte,, Fernando:
<FernandoBasso> Eu lembro que comprei um notebook uma vez, novo, e a wireless não funcionava, pois o kernel do ubuntu ainda não suportava aquela placa de rede.
<Vinicius> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intell Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rec 06)
<FernandoBasso> Depois de um tempo começou a funcionar.
<Vinicius> entendo, Fernando
<Vinicius> eu tenho o ubunto em 2 notebooks, 14.04 e funcionando normalmente
<Vinicius> porém, sou novato em experiências Linux... por isso ainda não entendo a maioria dos problemas que ocorrem
<FernandoBasso> Estão funcionando nos notebooks, e não no desktop então?
<Vinicius> sim
<FernandoBasso> Só pode ser algo relacionado a hardware, então.
<FernandoBasso> Talvez um kernel mais novo resolveria.
<FernandoBasso> Eu tentaria um ubuntu mais recente. Não garanto que vá adiantar, mas tentaria isso.
<Vinicius> acho que vou fazer isso mesmo, Fernando
<FernandoBasso> Se o 15.04 não vai pelo usb, tenta o dvd mesmo (se possível).
<Vinicius> vc recomenda atualizar desta versao 14.04, ou por um DVD , como garantia?
<Vinicius> hum.. entendo
<FernandoBasso> Instalação do zero é sempre mais "limpa".
<FernandoBasso> Mas dá pra tentar atualizar também, pode funcionar.
<FernandoBasso> Certeza não temos como ter. :)
<Vinicius> acho que vou do zero
<Vinicius> rs
<FernandoBasso> Beleza. Vamos torcer que funcione com uma versão mais nova.
<Vinicius> Obrigado, Fernando!
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, Eu mesmo já tive problemas com linux que NÃO CONSEGUI resolver.
<FernandoBasso> Uma vez, uma placa de rede, que sempre funcionou bem, não conectava mais.
<Vinicius> foi? pode dar algum exemplo, Fernando?
<Vinicius> caraca!
<FernandoBasso> Passou várias versões do ubuntu e nunca resolveu.
<FernandoBasso> E no windows funcionava.
<Rudolf> vish, placa de rede, placa de video hdmi, placa de captura
<FernandoBasso> Outra, ao entrar no XP e jogar tomb raider, podia contar que ao voltar o boot no linux a rede não conectava mais.
<FernandoBasso> De maneira nenhuma.
<FernandoBasso> E era ramdômico o negócio.
<Vinicius> putz
<FernandoBasso> Um no pc do meu filho (o último caso) e o primeiro caso no pc da minha lady.
<FernandoBasso> Confesso que sempre tive -menos- problemas no arch, por algum motivo.
<FernandoBasso> Deveria se o contrário.
<LeandroLuiz> FernandoBasso: esse problema da ethernet
<LeandroLuiz> é a função wake on lan
<LeandroLuiz> do driver do windows
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: deixa travado?
<Vinicius> eu gostei do ubuntu... mas tenho visto que alguns preferem outras distro por acharem instável
<Rudolf> Vinicius: ubuntu além de instável é amarrado demais ao seu "way of life"
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf: sim
<FernandoBasso> Vinicius, O que deixou o ubuntu (e linux em geral) instável são esses desktops de hoje em dia (gnome 3, unity, kde4/5 etc).
<LeandroLuiz> tem que desativar o wake on lan
<LeandroLuiz> que o problema aparentemente some
<FernandoBasso> LeandroLuiz, Mas olha que eu pesquisei esse problema.
<LeandroLuiz> desativar no driver do windows
<FernandoBasso> Aqui no canal, na época, me crucificaram dizendo que eu tinha feito alguma coisa...
<LeandroLuiz> se ainda tiver o problema, desative a função
<FernandoBasso> LeandroLuiz, Não tenho mais nenhum desses PCs...
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: amem
<FernandoBasso> Gostaria, pra poder ver isso.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: pra que?
<FernandoBasso> Não sabem quanta raiva passei...
<Rudolf> merda deixamos no passado
<LeandroLuiz> alguém cagou no driver da intel
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Pra ter o gosto de "resolver" o problema.
<LeandroLuiz> normal
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: ou não
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, haha verdade.
<FernandoBasso> Ir contente, achando que vai resolver, e sair mais frustrado ainda.
<Rudolf> pois é
<Rudolf> se você precisasse
<Rudolf> mas não há necessidade
<elvis__> e cd nao
<FernandoBasso> LeandroLuiz, Nos dois PCs, era dual boot XP/Ubuntu.
<elvis__> cade o
<FernandoBasso> Então, faz sentido.
<elvis__> ubuntu
<elvis__> :(
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, ?
<elvis__> comprei o cd para gravar o ubunto nele
<elvis__> mas nao cade a iso
<elvis__> nao entendi isso
<FernandoBasso> Ubuntu não cabe em CD.
<FernandoBasso> Tem que ser um DVD.
<elvis__> ahhh
<elvis__> comprei errado
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<elvis__> aaff
<Rudolf> e o prêmio joinha vai para...
<Rudolf> elvis__: você não viu o tamanho da iso?
<FernandoBasso> LeandroLuiz, Como você sabe desse problema linux vs wake on lan do driver do windows?
<elvis__> nao
<elvis__> kk
<elvis__> vou tentar deno
<LeandroLuiz> FernandoBasso: li algum dia no reddit
<elvis__> vo
<Rudolf> é, inglês técnico ajuda muito
<Rudolf> no aprendizado
<Rudolf> no acesso à informação
<edenc> Inglês de qualquer tipo haha
<FernandoBasso> Eu lembro quando eu não sabia inglês, e tinha livros considerados clássicos de música e guitarra, e não conseguia entender nada... Quanta frustração.
<FernandoBasso> Eu tinha um livro qeu 10 entre 10 dos melhores guitarristas do mundo diziam, "se só existisse esse livro tava bom", e eu não conseguia decifrar aquilo...
<edenc> Se um guitarrista falou isso, eu desconfiaria do status de "melhor do mundo" dele :P
<FernandoBasso> E aprendi inglês por esse motivo, o que foi um belo casamento quando me voltei para linux e programação.
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Depende.
<FernandoBasso> Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Path Metheny, Eric Jonhson... Estão entre os melhores sim :p
<FernandoBasso> Pelo menos dos que eu conheço.
<edenc> O Satriani falou isso?
<edenc> Que decepção, eu gosto dele
<edenc> Se bem que os últimos discos tem sido fraquinhos
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Pelo que lembro sim. Li na guitar player uma lista de livros mencionados por alguns desses grandes guitarristas.
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Mas tem que ver o contexto que que o pessoal falou isso.
<FernandoBasso> Ele não quis dizer literalmente só um livro, ou seja lá qual interpretação eu possa tirar da frase lá.
 * edenc colocando o The Extremist pra tocar nesse momento
<FernandoBasso> Na época, se eu tivesse que queimar todos os meus livros e ficar com um só, não seria aquele, pois mesmo depois que aprendi inglês, não achei que era o melhor entre os melhores.
<edenc> FernandoBasso: eu tenho uma abordagem menos técnica pra música
<edenc> Já assistiu "It Might Get Loud"?
<FernandoBasso> Não.
<edenc> Fala bem sobre isso
<elvis__> awaaww
<elvis__> comprei o dvd agora vai
<elvis__> e so colar a iso no dvd
<elvis__> certo?
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Vou procurar.
<Brillo> Não
<elvis__> nao?
<Brillo> Claro que não.
<elvis__> aia
<Brillo> Eu não consigo gostar de outro gênero que não seja música clássica
<Brillo> Hahahah
<edenc> Brillo: de qual período? ;P
<edenc> elvis__: você precisa gravar o arquivo iso como sistema de arquivos
<FernandoBasso> Parabéns pelo gosto. Eu também gosto de clássica, barroca, e outras. Mas gosto de outras coisas também.
<edenc> elvis__: "queimar" a iso no dvd, como é conhecido nos meios menos técnicos
<Brillo> O período é indefinido edenc, gosto tanto de Rachmaninoff quanto de Ryuichi
<edenc> E Holst?
<edenc> (eu toco piano clássico)
<elvis__> eu tbm sei piano
<elvis__> com assim queimar
<FernandoBasso> Eu gostei de um playlist de jazz do jogo Bioshock. Jazz antigasso!!
<FernandoBasso> (achei no youtube esse playlist)
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, Gravar a iso no DVD.
<Brillo> Nem tanto de Holst, mas não consigo gostar mesmo de Bach
<elvis__> obg desculpe a burrice
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, Falta de conhecimento ou de informação não é burrice.
<FernandoBasso> Burrice, na minha opinião, e não buscar essas duas coisas.
<Brillo> As vezes eu sinto náusea ouvindo Bach
<Brillo> Hahahah
<edenc> elvis__: um arquivo .iso contem um sistema de arquivos completo dentro dele
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, E funk ostentação?
<Brillo> Gosto bastante do Ravel também
<edenc> Blé, não gosto de Ravel
<Brillo> Hahahah
<edenc> Prefiro funk ostentação
<FernandoBasso> hahaha
<FernandoBasso> Mentiroso.
<Brillo> funk ostentação tá no sangue
<edenc> Juro pra você
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Sai de perto de mim!
<FernandoBasso> Deus me livre...
<edenc> Não é meu gênero predileto, mas não tenho nada contra funk
<Brillo> Hahahah
<FernandoBasso> edenc, eu tenho.
<FernandoBasso> Queria que fossem todos pro inferno.
<Brillo> Devemos lembrar que vários outros gêneros começaram assim ...
<FernandoBasso> Não todos, na verdade.
<edenc> FernandoBasso: porquê?
<Brillo> Sendo odiados
<FernandoBasso> Só os que incentivam a prostituição, drogas, violência, e coisas do gênero.
<FernandoBasso> Aí, eu é que sou a favor de violência, no caso, matar os que fazem isso.
<elvis__> gravando espero que de certo kkk
<edenc> Sendo assim, sobra pouca música pra se ouvir
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Verdade.
<edenc> Porque qualquer gênero incentiva essas coisas, afinal de contas, somos humanos
<FernandoBasso> Tem muito "rock clássico" que levou milhões a perdição. Ou bandas, ou idolos do rock clássico.
<edenc> "perdição"?
<Brillo> Realmente
<FernandoBasso> Sertanojo "unerversitário" nem se fala...
<FernandoBasso> Bem diferente dos antigos.
<edenc> O que é "perdição"?
<Brillo> Realmente o significado é demasiado subjetivo
<edenc> É que rola uma tendência da galera elitista ser contra gêneros que surgem nas periferias e bairros pobres
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Eu sou contra certas letras que fazem.
<edenc> "Contra" não só de não gostar, mas de odiar as pessoas que ouvem um determinado tipo de gênero
<edenc> É bem desnecessário
<FernandoBasso> Mas como você disse, e eu concordo, isso tem em todo gênero.
<FernandoBasso> Bom, eu não dixaria uma filha minha ouvir e dançar "na boquinha da garrafa", por exemplo.
<FernandoBasso> Por causa do tipo de coisa que uma "música" dessas (leia-se "barulho") incita.
<edenc> Eu deixaria, se ela quisesse
<edenc> E se aquele tipo de música interessa a ela, qual o problema?
<Brillo> Eu também permitiria, não obstante, sempre tentaria provocar reflexão sobre o assunto
<FernandoBasso> Aqui na cidade, uma menina de 15 anos foi gravada pelo namorado, amigos e amigas, fazedo um boquete, em um baile funk (que só tem música que estimula esse tipo de comportamento).
<FernandoBasso> Aí publicaram no facebook e no youtube.
<edenc> E a culpa é de quem nesse caso?
<FernandoBasso> De todos.
<edenc> Não acho
<edenc> Acho que a culpa é de quem gravou e publicou
<FernandoBasso> Do "artista", da sociedade, dos pais, da história, do comércio e do consumismo.
<edenc> Porque a garota não estava fazendo nada contra a vontade dela
<edenc> Mas a gravação e a publicação muito provavelmente foi
<FernandoBasso> edenc, É parecido com propagandas, que fazem você querer algo através de manipulação psicológica.
<FernandoBasso> Mas não tiro nem um pouco o peso do poder de decisão da pessoa também, por outro lado.
<edenc> E onde isso é diferente da manipulação psicológica que faz alguém gostar de Joe Satriani ou Ravel?
<FernandoBasso> Pois afinal, temos livre arbítrio.
<FernandoBasso> As intenções. O satriani que fazer uma música que te dê um prazer saudável. Certos gênero te motivam a comportamentos decadentes e destrutivos.
<FernandoBasso> Vergonhosos, e por aí vai.
<edenc> "comportamento decadente" segundo quem?
<FernandoBasso> Música que fala que tu tem que trair, enganar, etc.
<edenc> E como você sabe que é isso que o Satriani tá pensando?
<edenc> Tipo o Hendrix? Tipo Beatles?
<FernandoBasso> hendrix e beatles também fizeram muita coisa que te estimula a comportamentos obcenos, degradantes.
<Brillo> O jeito é não ouvir nada
<Brillo> Hahahahah
<edenc> Pois é
<edenc> As pessoas mais legais, meigas e inteligentes que eu conheço adoram Beatles e Hendrix
<edenc> Na minha definição de degradação, não funcionou com elas
<FernandoBasso> Mas não posso concordear que ouvir mozart e funk ostentação são mais ou menos iguais em termos fazer ou não o bem ou o mal.
<edenc> Também conheço pessoas inteligentíssimas que adoram funk
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Deixa um filha tua sair direto em baile funk pra ver o que dá...
<edenc> E sertanejo universitário
<FernandoBasso> Eu também, não discordo disso.
<edenc> Eu deixaria tranquilamente
<FernandoBasso> OK.
<FernandoBasso> :)
<edenc> Inclusive, tenho diversas amigas que são frequentadoras de bailes
<FernandoBasso> Como música e arte não é algo matemático, é difícil querer comparar a diferença entre arte e barulho.
<FernandoBasso> Ou arte e lixo intelectual.
<FernandoBasso> Lixo emocianal.
<edenc> Lixo intelectual é quando um intelecto acha que tem mais mérito que o outro
<FernandoBasso> De forma alguma.
<edenc> A inteligência sabe reconhecer o poder da diversidade
<FernandoBasso> E sabe reconhecer mais que isso.
<FernandoBasso> Eu sei reconhecer que você sabe de linux mais do que eu.
<FernandoBasso> E se você reconhecer isso também, não é lixo do teu intelecto.
<FernandoBasso> É um fato.
<FernandoBasso> Já com arte, não é assim que se mede, realmente.
<edenc> É que eu não penso em termos de mais ou menos
<FernandoBasso> edenc, A minha vó, por exemplo, acha legal quando um dos filhos dela andava com mulher casada. Contava, achava graça e dava risada. Até qua a filha dela levou uma guampa, passou vergonha e tal. Eu achava que a minha vó estava errada em se gabar do filho dela (meu tiu).
<FernandoBasso> Acho que meu intelecto nessa caso estava superior ao dela.
<FernandoBasso> E acho que sou melhor que algumas pessoas, embora pior que outras (no sentido "ser um bom ser humano").
<FernandoBasso> Aí ela falou mal do cara que aprontou pra filha dela.
<FernandoBasso> Mas o filho dela era OK fazer o que fazia.
<FernandoBasso> Na minha opinião, ela estava agindo e pensando de forma errada.
<FernandoBasso> São alguns casos que me parecem "mensuráveis" na questão de certo errado, ético ou não.
<FernandoBasso> Assim, como eu já mencionei, letras de músicas.
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> su vó é machista
<FernandoBasso> Hoje é comprovado que harmonia estimula o raciocínio, melodia a emoção, e ritmo o lado sexual.
<edenc> Também acho
<Rudolf> pelo menos enquanto seu avô for fiel a ela
<FernandoBasso> hahah
<FernandoBasso> verdade.
<edenc> Existem outras modalidades de relação no mundo :P
<Rudolf> o que falta é empatia
<Brillo> Eu gostaria de programar robôs como estes : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BchV1Pk7yc
<Rudolf> se colocar no lugar de quem se fode
<Rudolf> 15:33 < edenc> Também conheço pessoas inteligentíssimas que adoram funk
<Brillo> Será que eles usam redes neurais ?
<Rudolf> ABERRAÇÔES
<edenc> Não, pessoas com múltiplos doutorados
<Rudolf> Brillo: não necessariamente
<edenc> Mais de uma
<Rudolf> edenc: QI alto
<FernandoBasso> Eu penso, se o cara é artista e vem das favelas, pra que fazer letras que estimulam a promiscuidade? Por que não falar de amor, sexo ou sei lá o que de uma forma mais (não sei como descrever :D) ?
<Rudolf> edenc: QE de idiota
<edenc> FernandoBasso: porque que "promiscuidade" é algo ruim?
<Rudolf> Brillo: pode ser computação d enxames
<Rudolf> edenc: propagação de DSTs?
<FernandoBasso> Fera esse vídeo!
<edenc> Rudolf: estamos em 2015
<Rudolf> edenc: estupro de vulneráveis?
<Rudolf> edenc: o que tem 2015?
<edenc> promiscuidade e estupro não tem nada a ver
<Rudolf> edenc: ah tá
<Brillo> Star wars motherfuckers
<edenc> Rudolf: existem diversos mecanismos de prevenção de DST
<Brillo> OPs
<Rudolf> edenc: que não são seguidos devido ao nível de promiscuidade
<FernandoBasso> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR6nf1AoXRo vs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPeVIuRjUi4
<Rudolf> edenc: saiu pesquisa recente aumento de AIDS brasil a fora
<Rudolf> edenc: adolecretinos que não usam camisinha
<edenc> Mas mundialmente, o Brasil tá bem abaixo da média
<Rudolf> edenc: aos montes
<edenc> E isso é culpa do funk?
<Rudolf> edenc: por enquanto, já que o número vem subindo
<Rudolf> edenc: eu não disse funk
<Rudolf> edenc: disse promiscuidade
<Rudolf> edenc: agora se funk == promiscuidade
<Rudolf> o chapéu serve como luva
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Não que a culpa seja "do funk", mas com certeza bailes funk e carnaval dão uma ajudinha (entre outras coisas)
<edenc> O cara que é músico e vem da favela vai falar da realidade dele nas músicas
<FernandoBasso> funk != promiscuidade
<FernandoBasso> Eu digo que funk estimula a promiscuidade.
<edenc> Ele não vai falar da realidade do palácio de buckingham
<FernandoBasso> Faz fazer mais efeito em algumas pessoas, e zero em outras.
<Brillo> A moda agora é o funk gospel
<Rudolf> a moda agora é ganhar dinheiro
<edenc> Além disso, não vejo DST como algo ruim
<Rudolf> quanto mais idiota, mias vende
<FernandoBasso> Pronto...
<FernandoBasso> :p
<FernandoBasso> hahahah
<Rudolf> edenc: depois deste seu comentário, não tenho mais argumentos
<FernandoBasso> Talvez DST é bom mesmo.
<edenc> Seria muito bom pro planeta se as pessoas paressem de se reproduzir :P
<Rudolf> Brillo: vamos conversar sobre redes neurais
<Brillo> Mas é claro :D
<FernandoBasso> Vamos falar do vim vs emacs agora.
<Rudolf> edenc: te cortar o saco fora seria legal também
<Rudolf> afinal, você não vai se reproduzir depois disso
<elvis__> o  ubuntu mesmo me ajuda no dual boot ?
<Rudolf> elvis__: nao
<edenc> Eu já não vou me reproduzir de qualquer forma, deixa o meu saco fora disso hahaha
<Rudolf> elvis__: você faz o dual boot via ubuntu
<Brillo> Hahahah
<Rudolf> estudar
<elvis__> na quela primeira opcao
<elvis__> certo
<elvis__> ?
<edenc> Tipo
<elvis__> eu to estundando
<edenc> Se você não gosta de quem é promíscuo, e você não é… Deixa o pessoal promíscuo pegar DST e morrer feliz em paz, que tal?
<edenc> Você não vai pegar porque você não é promíscuo, certo?
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Boa.
<FernandoBasso> Concordo :)
<FernandoBasso> elvis__, Eu não lembro dos passos da instalação do ubuntu.
<FernandoBasso> Mas se você instalar o ubuntu, vai funcionar automaticamente sem você precisar fazer nada, se não me engano.
<Brillo> Concordo plenamente
<FernandoBasso> No filme "inimigo meu", tinha o inimigo do humano que se reproduzia por si.
<Brillo> É como ficar contra os gays só porque você não é
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Abriu os dois links antes? Brillo e você?
<edenc> hein?
<FernandoBasso> Se abriram, e me disseram que nem um nem outro é "melhor" (interpretem como quiserem), eu não argumento mais nada :p
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Esses: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR6nf1AoXRo vs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPeVIuRjUi4
<edenc> FernandoBasso: nem eu nem outro é melhor
<Brillo> Eu vi
<edenc> *nem um nem outro é melhor
<Brillo> Na verdade eu gostei do primeiro
<Brillo> Eu quero ver o circo pegar fogo
<Brillo> Mas é claro que o segundo também é fantástico
<edenc> Brillo: certamente, se eu fosse escolher entre esses dois lugares pra ir hoje a noite, eu iria pro primeiro sem titubear, hahaha
<edenc> Não sou muito chegado em música celta não
<edenc> Eu iria uma vez como curioso, mas acho que não voltaria
<Brillo> Hahahah
<edenc> http://sploid.gizmodo.com/map-shows-the-gender-breakdown-of-ashley-madison-users-1725459994
<edenc> Por falar em promiscuidade…
<edenc> Vou ter que sair de são paulo, esse antro
<edenc> A maior quantidade de contas do Ashley Madison está aqui
<FernandoBasso> Se vê que eu sou um marido raro mesmo.
<edenc> Vou morar na Namíbia, lá não tem promiscuidade
<edenc> FernandoBasso: eu não acredito em monogamia
<edenc> Mas respeito quem faz a escolha de ser monogâmico
<edenc> É bem viável em alguns casos
<edenc> E eu gostaria de ser feliz como alguns casais monogâmicos que conheço
<edenc> Mas… Não dá… hahaha
<Brillo> Antes uma grande bimbada do que uma monogamia inventada
<edenc> Brillo++
<FernandoBasso> Tudo me é licito, mas nem tudo me convém.
<FernandoBasso> Hoje estamos na sociedade que todos tem direito de tudo.
<FernandoBasso> Igual os gays, exigindo seus direitos em manifestações, enfiando um treco no cú, nú na rua, como forma de protesto.
<edenc> ("cu" não tem acento)
<FernandoBasso> Podem ser gays, podem exigir seus direitos, mas não enfiem nada no cu no meio da rua, por falor :p
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Obrigado.
<FernandoBasso> favor*...
<edenc> Já eu acho que o que cada um faz com o próprio cu é de sua própria conta
<FernandoBasso> Mas em lugares um pouco mais reservados.
<Brillo> Hahahah
<edenc> Você não precisa olhar
<FernandoBasso> Em plúblico, no máximo uma coçadinha.
<FernandoBasso> :D
<FernandoBasso> Ou uma peidadinha ao ar livre...
<edenc> É… A galera curte falar de um protesto que rola uma vez por ano
<edenc> Mas do monte de homem botando o pau pra fora pra mijar no meio da rua *todos os dias* ninguém fala
<FernandoBasso> Pois é, o cara vai na bodega, enche a cara (e a bixiga), e depois volta pra casa urinando pra lá e pra cá...
<edenc> Eu acho que tem que deixar o cara mijar
<edenc> Já que não tem banheiro público
<edenc> Mas também não reclama de quem usa o cu de forma criativa
<FernandoBasso> Aqui na cidade, as vezes o pessoal que lida com agricultura faz protestos. Só que em vez de irem protestar dianta as autoridades qeu poderiam talvez (querer) fazer algo, ficam trancando estradas, atrapalhando quem está passando e tem pouco poder de fazer algo.
<FernandoBasso> Usar o cu de forma criativa? hahaha
<edenc> FernandoBasso: não era disso que você tava reclamando? hahahaha
<FernandoBasso> É tipo o cara querer comer laranja e ficar chacoalhando o pé de pêssego.
<edenc> FernandoBasso: é porque esse é o único jeito de ser ouvido :P
<FernandoBasso> Sim, mas por que não vão lá na prefeitura, sei lá...
<edenc> Em milênios de história, é um método bem efetivo de obter reivindicações
<edenc> :P
<FernandoBasso> Tranquem o carro do prefeito, ou alguém assim.
<FernandoBasso> Se fosse tão efetivo, teria mais gente satisfeita, menos greves e menos protestos eu acho.
<edenc> Foi você que tá querendo passar com o carro que elegeu o prefeito :P
<FernandoBasso> Não entendi.
<FernandoBasso> Ah, entendi.
<FernandoBasso> É, pode ser esse mesmo o motivo de paralisarem ruas e estradas.
<edenc> Bom, vou ali encher a cara
<edenc> Espero que não desejem minha morte por isso
<edenc> Fiquem com Cthulhu meus caros
<edenc> &
<Brillo> Hahahah
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Encha a cara sim.
<Brillo> FernandoBasso, dá uma olhada neste vídeo : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVHW4wx6R9A
<FernandoBasso> Mas aja com prudência após estar com a cara "cheia" (como eu faço).
<FernandoBasso> Brillo, Acho que já vi esse episódio uma vez. Vou olhar novamente.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoBasso> Assim como eu não posso garantir o que o Satriani está pensando ao compor uma música, um protestante não pode assumir que eu elegi um determinado prefeito, e por isso me prejudicar.
<Brillo> Sim, mas eu acho que não entendi o motivo da sua 'fala'
<FernandoBasso> Qual 'fala'? Essa última frase?
<Brillo> Sim
<FernandoBasso> A pessoa anula meu argumento, e usa o mesmo tipo de argumento contra eu depois.
<FernandoBasso> Na verdade, eu acho que faço isso também até sem querer.
<FernandoBasso> E linguagem vai muito de interpretação. E é muitas vezes possível usar o mesmo argumento para defender ou acusar alguma coisa ou situação.
<FernandoBasso> Você pode passar o dia argumentando, e eu posso passar o dia "fugindo" da verdade das argumentações.
<licensed> FernandoBasso, amigo voce nao quer ir pro ##ubuntu-br nao? aqui não pode offtopic kra =/
<licensed> o mesmo pro Brillo e edenc
<Brillo> Mas poxa :(
<Brillo> O jeito é o #LinuxAjuda
<shallwe> boa noite
<Brillo> Aqui é legal porque é mais movimentado
<shallwe> claro ubuntu domina :)
<Brillo> Nas outras salas são quase sempre as mesmas pessoas
<shallwe> existem 2 tipos de sistema
<Brillo> Não que seja ruim, é claro
<shallwe> windows, mac ios e ubuntu :)
<shallwe> 3 tipos
<Brillo> Existem outras distribuições do Linux tão boas quanto o Ubuntu
<shallwe> ter até tem, mas a maior comunidade é ubuntu mesmo, praticamente qualquer problema se vc tiver e procurar no google vc encontra solução
<hggdh> de fato, o dialogo estava bem fora do esperado aqui
<Brillo> Ué, ninguém estava falando nada :-/
<hggdh> Brillo: alias, por favor cuide da linguagem.
<Brillo> Ok
<hggdh> não me preocupo muito que não fale-se do Ubuntu. Mas o nível tem que ser mantido.
<Brillo> Certamente.
<hggdh> obrigado pela compreensão :-)
<FernandoBasso> hggdh, Na verdade, foi tudo culpa minha. Eu que iniciei esse off-topic.
<FernandoBasso> Peço desculpas.
<hggdh> tudo bem
<ely1098> how can i do upgrade firefox?
<barna_> ely1098, em portugues por favor
<barna_> ely1098, se vc quiser suporte em ingles acesse #ubuntu
<Brillo> ely1098, Can you be more specific ?
<Rudolf> Brillo: não alimento trolls
<Rudolf> kkkk
<Brillo> Sorry Rudolf
<Brillo> Hahahah
<ely1098> ja baixei o firefox , firexox.4002.tar.tar.1.bz2 como faço para instalar?]
<Rudolf> ely1098: errado!
<Rudolf> ely1098: se vocẽ está utilizando ubuntu, utilize o package manager
<Rudolf> ely1098: ou sofra as consequências
<Rudolf> ely1098: se gosta de sofrer as consequências
<Rudolf> ely1098: tar -jxvf firexox.4002.tar.tar.1.bz2
<Brillo> .tar.tar ?
<Rudolf> ely1098: cd firefox<TAB>
<Rudolf> ely1098: ./firefox
<Rudolf> Brillo: vai saber o que esse senhor tá aprontando
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<barna_> ely1098, pq não instala o firefox da central de programas?
<Brillo> I have never seen this before
<ely1098> como faço isto, na verdade vou atualizar?
<barna_> ely1098, qual versao do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<astroo-> em cima em ajuda  em  sobre
<astroo-> ou site mozilla
<ely1098> espere um pouco
<ely1098> 26.0
<barna_> ely1098, abre um terminal e digita: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<barna_> vai atualizar todo seu sistema
<ely1098> ok vou fazer
<barna_> ely1098, vc pode clicar no dash (iniciar) e procurar atualização de programas q vai por modo grafico
<barna_> não consigo acessar o google, drive, maps, gmail etc com nenhum comp usando ubuntu ou debian, usando GVT, ja coloquei o DNS do google (8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4) e alguns outros e nada, no windows acesso de boas. alguma ideia?
<ely1098> ta atualizando
<barna_> testei em pelo menos 10 computadores, usando ubuntu 14.04 .0 .1 .2 .3, ubuntu 15.04 e debian wheezy.
<macgrey> ola
<macgrey> boa noite
<romerobritto> boa noite!
<barna_> comps atualizados e não atualizados, fiz instalação limpa dos ubuntu 14.04, 14.04.3 e 15.04, testei antes e depois de atualizar.
<barna_> o mesmo erro
<astroo-> ola
<macgrey> estou tentando bloquear o acesso de um programa, instalado via wine, a internet mas todos os artigos e tutoriais que encontrei fazem referencias as portas e servicos , o que eu preciso era como no windows onde voce conseguia bloquear o acesso do executavel a internet
<Brillo> chmod
<macgrey> ops
<macgrey> vou dar uma olhada
<hggdh> macgrey: no Linux (ou UNIX em geral) não é possível bloquear-se um determinado programa de acessar a rede (apparmor ou selinux talvez consiga)
<macgrey> um
<macgrey> hum
<macgrey> vou dar uma olhada no apparmor
<macgrey> e no selinux
<macgrey> obrigado
<hggdh> macgrey: um aviso: apparmor vem no Ubuntu; selinux stá disponível,mas não é habilitado por default.
<macgrey> opa
<macgrey> vou ver
<macgrey> eu uso o edubuntu
<hggdh> macgrey: alias, outro aviso: configurar apparmor, ou selinux *não é para iniciantes...
<macgrey> aaaaaaa
<macgrey> vixi
<Gleisson> Boa noite! Como solicito o CD do Ubuntu?
<macgrey> vou ter leitura pacas
<macgrey> kkkkkkkkk
<Gleisson> Boa noite! Como solicito o CD do Ubuntu?
<Gleisson> Boa noite! Como solicito o CD do Ubuntu?
<Gleisson> Boa noite! Como solicito o CD do Ubuntu?
<astroo-> Gleisson  ola ja nao existe ha anos e pede a 1 amigo para por numa pen
<YboQuest> Boa noite amigos. Sou novo usuário do Ubuntu, preciso tirar algumas duvidas, alguém pode me ajudar???
<hggdh> Gleisson: não mais é distribuido. Tens que baixar um dos ISOs, e coloca-lo em um pen-drive ou DVD
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<Gleisson> Ok. Obrigado!
<astroo-> poe sempre as duvidas
<macgrey> hggdh, tem algum gui pro apparmor
<macgrey> ?
<hggdh> macgrey: google por "apparmor documentation"
<macgrey> blz
<barna_> CorinthianO, fala a duvida, quem souber vai lhe responder
<hggdh> barna_: o que ocorre quando tentas um "telnet www.google.com 443"?
<CorinthianO> Eu estou tentando utilizar o comando apt-get update no terminal
<CorinthianO> só que não está funcionando, dá erro
<romerobritto> Qual o erro?
<hggdh> CorinthianO: detalhes, por favor. "dá erro" não ajuda
<CorinthianO> só um minuto
<CorinthianO> que vou copiar o erro que aparece
<hggdh> CorinthianO: use pastebin
<CorinthianO> Ok
<CorinthianO> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<CorinthianO> aparece isso
<hggdh> CorinthianO: copie *todo* o output do apt-get em um pastebin, e de-nos o link
<CorinthianO> ok
<CorinthianO> http://pastebin.com/9Ghpf96m
<hggdh> CorinthianO: qual o comando qufoi usado para executar o apt-get?
<barna_> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12164061/
<CorinthianO> sudo apt-get update
<CorinthianO> solicitou a senha e eu digitei
<CorinthianO> ai apareceu esse erro
<hggdh> barna_: então estás a contactar o google. Teu erro é qualquer outro
<romerobritto> Corinthian0: já tentou reinstalar o dpkg?
<CorinthianO> Como disse eu sou usuário novo no ubuntu, ainda não sei os comandos para tal...
<barna_> hggdh, assim, as vezes ele até abre alguns do serviços google, mas leeeeento, no drive não da pra editar nenhum docs, tb não envia videos p/ o youtube.
<hggdh> CorinthianO: qual o resultado de 'ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg'?
<hggdh> barna_: soa mais como algo na tua rede
<barna_> o estranho é q testei em vairas maquinas e com windows funciona, abre tudo, upa video pro youtube etc... se eu conecto no 3g os serviços google funcionam de boas no ubuntu e cia.
<hggdh> barna_: soa como rede/driver de rede
<barna_> hggdh, drive de rede vc diz da maquina?
<hggdh> sim
<barna_> dificil pois testei em mais de 10 computadores, usando vaaarias versões do ubuntu e debian, 32 e 64, freesh instal, tentei antes e depois de atualizar, em todos o mesmo erro, nos linuxs não entra, no windows entra.
<barna_> testei por wireless e cabo, ligado no roteador e direto no modem
<CorinthianO> hggdh apareceu isso -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 261840 Abr  9 11:51 /usr/bin/dpkg
<CorinthianO> as ultimas letras em verde
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-23
<barna_> hggdh, imagino q seja algum problema com minha rede + linux, mas num consigo imaginar o que pode ser, alguma ideia?
<ely1098> instalou . será que tenho que reiniciar?
<barna_> ely1098, como vc atualizou todo o sistema e recomendavel reiniciar
<ely1098> ok vou reinicializar
<romerobritto> Não é mais possível solicitar um CD do ubuntu?
<barna_> romerobritto, não, já faz um tempo. vc tem q baixar e gravar num dvd
<romerobritto> Ah sim, utilizo o ubuntu desde o começo deste ano e gostei muito. :)
<barna_> eu uso a 7 anos, tb gosto muito.
<barna_> instalei um opensuse numa das maquinas, da o mesmo erro! q raios!
<astroo-> se nao for do router e do teu servidor da net acho eu
<li> boa noite a todos
<romerobritto> boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<Guest72737> alguem sabe dizer se o programa stoq, funciona bem no debian?
<astroo-> isso e  ##debian-br
<Guest72737> como?
<astroo-> indo a esse canal
<romerobritto> hsauashsua que maldade
<ArthurAires> Olá
<romerobritto> Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<ArthurAires> Eita que tem uma galera aqui não?
<ArthurAires> Estou com um problema com meu ubuntu :'(
<ArthurAires> Será que alguem se capacita?
<ArthurAires> rsrsr
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<ArthurAires> Tipo
<ArthurAires> Eu instalei uns pacotes de terceiros e agora
<ArthurAires> A fonte do ubuntu mudou,mudou as janelas.
<ArthurAires> Algumas coisas mudaram
<ArthurAires> O nautilus abre e fecha.
<ArthurAires> Suspeito que seja algo no gnome
<ArthurAires> Tanto que o gnome-tweak-tool não abre mais,existe alguma forma de restaurar?
<ArthurAires> alguem?
<ArthurAires> O que é isso?http://www.futuragora.pt/
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> 1 projeto que ajuda o meu gratis
<barna_> ArthurAires, normalmente é mais facil re-instalar o sistema do que restaurar
<ArthurAires> Ok,astro.
<alvaro> bem mais pratico
<ArthurAires> Mais so para caracter de estudo..
<ArthurAires> Existe alguma forma de restaurar?
<ArthurAires> Fiquei triste com essa noticia .. https://developers.facebook.com/docs/chat
<ArthurAires> Nunca mais meus 'amigos' do facebook vão conversar com o cleverbot com o script que eu fiz huahuaha
<romerobritto> ashuash
<barna_> ArthurAires, talvez se vc des-instalar os pacotes que vc instalou ele volte.
<ArthurAires> Já tentei,ficou ate pior.
<ArthurAires> Tive que ir no modo terminal re-instalar eles.
<ArthurAires> Pra voltar pelo menos do jeito estranho.
<alvaro> Ubuntu, não é igual ao Windows
<ArthurAires> Obrigado pelo exclarecimento alvaro.
<romerobritto> KKKK
<ArthurAires> '-'
<romerobritto> Se ele não tivesse falado eu nunca saberia
<ArthurAires> kkk
<ArthurAires> Né
<ArthurAires> Mesmo assim
<ArthurAires> Obrigado por tentar ajuda barna_
<ArthurAires> Vou tentar resetar o unity mais o gnome pra ser se volta.
<ArthurAires> Sé não vou fazer um backup e reinstalar.
<ArthurAires> Sé quiserem me encontrar no forum , link http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?action=profile;u=157438
 * Saulo (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
 * Saulo (back) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (time: 9s)
<Saulo> alguem sabe me informar como escondo meu ip aqui no irc?
<Saulo> como faço para trocar o meu ip do host por outro nome?
 * Saulo (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
<astroo-> pede no  #freenode 1
<astroo-> para esconder o ip
<Saulo> astroo-: vc é esperto entro pelo kiwwiirc
<Saulo> astroo-
<Saulo> mesma coisa
<Saulo> :D
 * Saulo (away) off.
<henrike> programas
<astroo-> ?
<henrike> onde acho programas para ubunto
<Rudolf> já foi
<LeandroLuiz> esse fo rapido
<LeandroLuiz> foi*
<astroo-> barna_
<astroo-> n�o consigo acessar o google, drive, maps, gmail etc com nenhum comp usando ubuntu ou debian, usando GVT, ja coloquei o DNS do google (8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4) e alguns outros e nada, no windows acesso de boas. alguma ideia?
<astroo-> o misterio do dia
<CorinthianO> clear
<Rudolf> astroo-: deve ser o mesmo de ontem
<Rudolf> astroo-: roubando internet do vizinho como um bom brasileiro
<astroo-> o meu palpite foi o router ou servidor de net
<Rudolf> astroo-: o meu palpite é burrice
<barna_> astroo-, achei um post falando disso.
<barna_> http://blog.sahb.com.br/2015/07/ubuntu-tendo-problemas-com-servicos-da-google-para-quem-usa-gvt/
<astroo-> ainda bem
<barna_> Rudolf, pior q desembolso uma bela grana pra ter uma internet de 50MB aki na produtora!
<barna_> e pra mim conseguir subir os videos pro youtube to tendo q usar o ruindows.
 * barna_ sente vergonha disso
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> afinal o pirata e a operadora e ca em Portugal e normal haver essas merdas
<barna_> eu to com esse problema a algumas semanas, testei tudo q eu podeira imaginar antes de pedir ajuda aki
<Rudolf> vamos ver essa pérola do ubuntoba
<Rudolf> barna_: mas, já pensou em usar uma distro de verdade?
<barna_> Rudolf, qual deles?
<barna_> te testei em debian e opensuse
<Rudolf> qualquer uma sem um problema bizarro desses
<barna_> Rudolf, parede q a gvt q ta zuando com os usuarios de ubuntu
<barna_> Rudolf, http://blog.sahb.com.br/2015/07/ubuntu-tendo-problemas-com-servicos-da-google-para-quem-usa-gvt/
<Rudolf> barna_: to lendo
<Rudolf> a principio estou achando ser abobrinha
<barna_> Rudolf, aki da esse erro nas 3 distros, ubuntu, debian e opensuse
<Rudolf> combinar 3 peças
<Rudolf> barna_: aqui é gvt
<Rudolf> google normal no gentoo
<mpsoares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<barna_> boas mpsoares
<barna_> Rudolf, tentei usar funtoo e gentoo, mas num consegui nem instalar..... KKKKKKKKKk
<Rudolf> barna_: acontece
<barna_> Rudolf, achei o projeto LINDO! tudo aquilo q eu sempre sonhei de uma distro, mas foi incompetente!
<mpsoares> uma duvida estou adquirindo um notebook para uso pessoal e quero substituir o windows que vem instalado pelo linux, estive procurando na internet algumas distribuicoes e lendo algumas coisas a respeito do fedora e tambem do unbuntu
<barna_> *fui
<mpsoares> na opiniao de vcs o que seria melhor?
<toter> continuar usando o windows
<astroo-> o linux e gosto+finalidade
<Rudolf> mpsoares: por que quer substituir?
<Rudolf> mpsoares: windows por linux?
<mpsoares> na verdade a decisao eh pelo linux
<barna_> mpsoares, 2 coisas, 1- vc entrou num canal de ubuntu pra perguntar isso? todo mundo aki vai falar q é ubuntu! 2- vc entrou num horario q vai ouvir um tanto de coisas....
<astroo-> podes exprimentar o ubuntu sem instalar via livecd com cd ou pendrive
<mpsoares> a minha duvida esta entre Fedora e Unbuntu
<astroo-> estas engando barna_
<toter> mpsoares: qual é o SO que vc. está usando neste exato momento?
<astroo-> existe aqui 1 das pessoas que ajuda mais e nao usa ubuntu e nao sou eu
<mpsoares> um linux redhat, mas utilizo em um laptop da empresa, por este motivo quero utilizar o linux no meu pessoal tb
<Rudolf> mpsoares: se já usa redhat
<Rudolf> mpsoares: recomendo fedora, mas melhor ainda CentOS
<Rudolf> mpsoares: são distros mais próximas do red hat
<mpsoares> tendi
<mpsoares> obrigado!
<Rudolf> mpsoares: disponha
<Rudolf> mpsoares: quanto ao laptop novo, procure modelos sem UEFI
<Rudolf> mpsoares: porém são difíceis de achar aqui no BR
<mpsoares> humm...certo
<mpsoares> o q eh este UEFI e no que influencia?
<toter> de preferência um celeron, com 1 gb de memória, sem UEFI, mas com disquete
<barna_> astroo-, se vc num tivesse em portugal eu te dava um beijo!!!
<Rudolf> toter: trollando forte
<Rudolf> mpsoares: influencia na instalação
<Rudolf> mpsoares: google it
<toter> Eu particularmente acho que não é necessário se preocupar com UEFI
<toter> A maioria dos computadores modernos possuem modo UEFI e modo BIOS
<toter> é só configurar
<Rudolf> toter: a maioria dos populares e baba ovos
<Rudolf> toter: exceto os com uefi bugado
<toter> Bom... não interessa mais... O cara saiu do canal
<Rudolf> toter: exceto os modelos sem opção de desativar uefi
<Rudolf> como dizem que existirão
<Rudolf> os novos com windows 10
<toter> Exceto os que são possíveis de achar hoje em dia que não tem UEFI
<toter> Rudolf: Lembro de uma palestra que o Richard Stallman deu uma vez aqui na minha cidade...
<toter> As exigências dele são tão altas que é praticamente impossível para ele ter um laptop
<toter> ele estava usando um netbook de terceira categoria... só pq. o firmware dele era open source
<astroo-> ele foi simpatico a responder aos meus emails so falhou em dizer que projetos sao parecidos com o meu porque eu falo com centenas de pessoas e nada
<toter> astroo-: podemos conversar aqui no canal ao invés de ser no pvt :)
<astroo-> o meu projeto gratis e tipo complemento da wikipedia com bate papo e informaçao cultural do dia e recente
<astroo-> seria a melhor coisa para o mundo linux dos ultimos anos pelo menos
<toter> astroo-: posso ser sincero ou posso ser diplomata ao dar a minha opinião sobre o seu projeto... Qual desejas?
<astroo-> o que quiseres
<toter> Complemento da wikipedia... Wikipedia não precisa de complemento. Funciona perfeitamente bem do jeito que funciona atualmente
<Rudolf> vish
<toter> Bate papo? Estilo IRC? Já existe...
<astroo-> nada haver com a wikipedia
<toter> Estilo rede social? Já existe...
<astroo-> sera a "casa" dos povos em informaçao seria e de conversas construtivas
<LeandroLuiz> here we go
<toter> Qualquer tipo concebível de bate-papo... Já foi inventado
<astroo-> o irc em portugues pode ter o funeral este ano
<astroo-> tirando umas centenas de pessoas ativas e o vazio em geral
<astroo-> ando em todos os grandes canais em portugues daqui e undernet e dalnet
<toter> O mundo linux está caminhando para o progresso sem problemas... E vai continuar assim, sem o seu projeto
<toter> Se existe uma coisa que o mundo linux está precisando, e nunca é o suficiente... São de engenheiros de software
<astroo-> tirando o android e 1 fracasso popular em relaçao ha 10 anos atras
<toter> Bom, peço desculpas pela sinceridade...
<astroo-> nao faz mal
<astroo-> e a wikipedia nao e gerida so por peritos como seria o meu projeto
<toter> Não estou trollando... É que não gosto de ficar suavizando a minha opinião
<toter> Ando admirando bastante o Linus Torvalds nesse quesito
<toter> As opiniões dele são bem diretas e sarcásticas... Mas sempre com o objetivo de falar a verdade
<toter> Ele anda postando frequentemente no Google+
<astroo-> com ele nunca meti conversa
<toter> astroo-: Que bom... Nem tente :)
<astroo-> obrigado
<toter> astroo-: vc. tem uma opinião única a respeito do Stallman...
<astroo-> a net sem o meu projeto vai continuar anti social em tempo real e com pouca cultura facil de achar em assuntos atuais e recentes
<toter> Ele passou uma péssima impressão na palestra dele aqui na minha cidade
<astroo-> ele e muito radical
<toter> astroo-: a net com o seu projeto... vai continuar sendo anti social
<astroo-> so depende dos povos
<toter> do jeito que está agora também
<Rudolf> infelizmente tenho que concordar com o toter
<Rudolf> astroo-: admiro seu empenho
<Rudolf> astroo-: tu vai para o céu
<toter> Rudolf: Não concorde comigo... Estou trollando, lembra?
<astroo-> a maior rede social atual e 1 site de partilha de fotos...
<Rudolf> astroo-: mas o mundo está fadado a sucumbir em ignoràcia
<toter> Brincadeira...
<Rudolf> não acredito na civilização humana
<Rudolf> a internet é apenas um reflexo
<toter> astroo-: Não sei a sua idade... Mas seu entusiasmo se dissipa com o tempo. Não tente mudar o mundo, por favor...
<toter> Ele não tem mais solução
<astroo-> tenho 48 anos
<Rudolf> astroo-: jurava que era um garoto
<astroo-> nunca como dar hipoteses como disse ao stallman
<toter> Ops... Me enganei
<astroo-> e tenho 20 anos de irc
<toter> Tenho 35 e já tenho essa visão pessimista a respeito de tudo... Imagina o que vai acontecer quando eu chegar aos 48, se eu chegar...
<astroo-> ai ja a dilma esta a "passear"   humor negro
<Rudolf> huheiuehiehiueh
<toter> Neste caso, recomendo que vc. continue com o seu otimismo em tentar mudar o mundo
<Rudolf> astroo-: boa!
<astroo-> eu dou a hipotese sem ela e nada
<astroo-> https://socialrealemail.wordpress.com/portugues/  e so 1 resumo
<astroo-> e ja que falaste da wikipedia a wikimedia deseja boa sorte
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<astroo-> ja agora da minha parte sobre o mundo linux, o grande sucesso e o android e 1 suicido usa-lo agora com os bugs existentes
<Rudolf> haja bugs, alias
<astroo-> mas daqueles que se podem comer    piada...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Thepagedown> olá
<astroo-> ola
<Thepagedown> estava pesquisando com alguns amigos, me disseram que no Ubunto meu jogo tende a cair a taxa de fps, por que se daria essa queda?
<astroo-> tens de dizer que chip video e
<Thepagedown> dell inspiron 15 r, 6 gb ram, placa video AMD 8850 2gb
<Thepagedown> corei5
<Rudolf> Thepagedown: drivers
<Rudolf> Thepagedown: amd não é lá essas coisas no linux
<Rudolf> Thepagedown: mas depende do jogo
<Thepagedown> w/ Rudolf seria no caso League of legends
<astroo-> Rudolf  aquele novo sistema para correr jogos no linux tem futuro?
<Rudolf> Thepagedown: jogo "emulado"
<Rudolf> Thepagedown: esquece linux
<Rudolf> astroo-: que novo sistema?
<Thepagedown> entendi
<astroo-> nao sei o nome
<Rudolf> astroo-: estou por fora
<Rudolf> astroo-: mantendo distancia de jogos
<Thepagedown> vlw ae,
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> vou tentar achar
<DeLonge> o camarada tem o mesmo notebook que eu tenho kkkk
<DeLonge> aliás, senhores
<DeLonge> jogar no linux, eh recomendável?
<astroo-> Next-generation Vulkan API could be Valve’s killer advantage in battling Microsoft
<Rudolf> DeLonge: não
<Rudolf> astroo-: ah, pode ser viu
<astroo-> e esse o que promete...
<Rudolf> astroo-: só acredito vendo
<astroo-> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/200836-next-generation-vulkan-api-could-be-valves-killer-advantage-in-battling-microsoft
<Rudolf> astroo-: mas, promissor
<Rudolf> astroo-: ainda mais vindo de uma grande player
<Rudolf> astroo-: várias alias
<Rudolf> astroo-: parece que EA tá investindo também
<astroo-> ok
<Rudolf> astroo-: mas lembre-se, não tem almoço grátis
<astroo-> com sorte tem
<astroo-> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/08/android-to-support-vulkan-graphics-api-the-open-answer-to-metal-and-dx12/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/212025-imagination-pits-vulkan-api-against-opengl-in-gnomes-per-second-test  so tem 10 dias
 * Saulo (away) not here.
<carinaoliveira> instalei o ubuntu 15.04 em meu notebook, mas não consigo instalar o nmap, nem o apache2, nenhum comando que dou no terminal sudo apt-get install nmap ou apache2 retorna que o Nmap está disponivel, mas é referenciado por outro pacote
<carinaoliveira> fiz uma maquina virtual do Mint, e nala consegui instalar o nmap o apache2 normalmente, será q faltou algo na hora da instalação do ubuntu e por isso ele não está encontrando os repositórios?
<oliverio> carinaoliveira, já deu apt-get install pra atualizar os pacotes do repositório?
<LeandroLuiz> *update
<carinaoliveira> ele da 0 pacotes atualizado.. aparentemente não encontra nenhuma atualização.. utilizando o apt-get install
<carinaoliveira> to pensando em reinstalar o ubuntu =/
<Brillo> Lembrando que a última versão estável é a 14.04
<carinaoliveira> obrigada, pessoal
<romerobritto> Boa tarde!
<Brillo> Olá
<Guest42889> olá estou tendo dificuldades em configurar o orca pra acessibilidades
<Petie> Alguem pode ajuda
<Petie> ?
<Brillo> Alguém certamente pode
<Petie> Toda vez que instalo fica com a tela preta? Pode ser alguma incompatibilidade com algum hardware ou estou fazendo errado?
<Petie> Esquece a primeira interrogação
<Brillo> Quanto tempo você espera ?
<Petie> Eu tenho dois hds aqui. Instalei no primeiro e esperei uns 10 minutos e nada. Nesse primeiro hd, gerei uma partição swap de 8gb. Instalei agora no segundo e a mesma coisa mas sem a partição swap(hd todo para o ubuntu)
<Petie> Lembro que uma vez a um tempo atrás eu instalei o ubuntu mas desisti de usar e voltei para o w7 por causa deste mesmo erro
<Petie> No entanto ele inicia como "try ubuntu without installing"
<Petie> Tem ideia do que seja?
<Brillo> Que versão do Ubuntu você está usando ?
<Petie> V
<Petie> VV
<Petie> a 15.04
<romerobritto> ashuashsau
<Petie> ?
<romerobritto> cê tava tentando dar ctrl+v?
<romerobritto> ashsauhsau
<Petie> não entendi
<romerobritto> esquece e.e
<Petie> ctrl+v em que?
<Petie> lol
<Petie> Quis dizer Vivid Vervet
<Petie> =VV
<Brillo> A única mensagem é "Try ubuntu without installing" ?
<Brillo> A última versão estável do Ubuntu é a 14.04, não sei se pode haver algo relacionado.
<Petie> Não. Não aparece nada. Estou dizendo que ele inicia com a opção "try ubuntu without installing" no boot antes da instalação"
<Petie> Sei. Mas deveria pelo menos iniciar normal.
<Brillo> Petie, veja se ajuda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2152727
<Petie> Estou baixando o 14.04, mas acho que a versão não é o problema
<Petie> Vou dar uma olhada.
<Petie> Aliás,
<Petie> "acpi grub has failed", o que é isso?
<Petie> Sempre aparece aqui.
<Brillo> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACPI
<Petie> Ah, esqueci de dizer algo relevante. No primeiro hd, aparece as opções para qual partição bootar(tenho o ubuntu e o w7 neste hd). Nessas opções tem "opções avançadas". Eu entrei nela e tem outras opções mas uma como "... recovery". Quando abro ela, carrega algumas coisas e eu consigo bootar o hd com ela.
<Brillo> Hmm
<Ernandes> rs
<mario__> Qual a configuração minima para instalar o ubunto 15?
<toter> mario__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<toter> o nome da distro é Ubuntu, e não ubunto com "o" no final
<toter> e a versão não é 15, e sim 15.04
<toter> Pq. ultimamente ninguém anda escrevendo corretamente o nome Ubuntu? Grrr...
<mario__> okay, tenho uma máquina com pentium 4 2.4gh e 512mb de memoria ram, Qual distro me recomenda?
<KurtKraut> mario__, Lubuntu é adequado para este perfil de hardware antigo.
<KurtKraut> mario__, Se ainda assim achar pesado e lento, experimente a distro slitaz (ela vai te deixar realmente impressionado).,
<toter> mario__: outra distro light é a Ubuntu MATE, mas a Lubuntu, recomendada pelo KurtKraut, é bem mais light do que a Ubuntu MATE
<edenc> Recomendo lubuntu também
<toter> A Ubuntu MATE, na minha opinião, é mais visualmente agradável
<toter> tem uma interface mais madura e completa... mas tudo depende do que vc. vai realmente fazer
<edenc> Tinham que criar um xmubuntu rodando xmonad
<edenc> bateria todos esses em termos de leveza
<KurtKraut> toter, um P4 com 512 de RAM é um hardware muito modesto. Talvez Ubuntu MATE fique lindo mas insuportavelmente lento.
<toter> KurtKraut: Vc. tem razão...
<toter> Seria interessante testar...
<toter> Requerimentos mínimos para rodar o Ubuntu MATE:
<mario__> Vi que em relação ao lubuntu, existem alguns problemas para executar o plugin de flash em sites que não são do youtube isso e verdade ou ou ele roda o flash tranquilamente em qualquer site?
<toter> Pentium III 750-megahertz
<toter> 512 megabytes (MB) of RAM
<toter> 8 gigabytes (GB) of available space on the hard disk
<toter> mario__: Vc. tem que reconhecer os limites do seu hardware...
<toter> tente evitar ao máximo plugin flash... independente do sistema operacional
<toter> independente da distro, o flash vai rodar pessimamente lento
<edenc> O linux em si deve rodar até num pentium 133
<edenc> Agora o X é outra história
<toter> edenc: verdade...
<mario__> poderia instalar o navegador google crome em quais dessas versões?
<toter> qualquer uma...
<edenc> em qualquer uma, e seria bem lento
<toter> :/
<edenc> Eu rodari o midori
<edenc> *rodaria
<toter> só para não deixar de bancar o chato... crome tem um "h", o certo é chrome
<edenc> ou chromium, pra versão open source
<edenc> particularmente, não entendo porque as pessoas gostam do chrome
<mario__> O que vocÊs acham do linux kurumim
<Rudolf> mario__: lixo
<mario__> O linux mint é bom?
<Celso> ainda existe kurumin?
<Rudolf> entre existir e ser mantido
<edenc> ahahahahaha
<Rudolf> mario__: razoável, melhor que ubuntu
<KurtKraut> mario__, Kurumin é contemporâneo ao Windows 98 e deve ser tratado da mesma forma: peça de museu.
<LeandroLuiz> nem agradeceu
<LeandroLuiz> =/
<ilosamart> boas tardes
<Rudolf> boas
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> supimpa
<Brillo> Pois é
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<Rudolf> aquelas menores de 18 anos
<mirqui> aahaha corrupção de menores , artigo não lenbro , mas da cadeia
<Brillo> O que não dá cadeia ?
<Rudolf> Brillo: SER DA CUT
<mirqui> corripçao de menores e artigo 1313
<Rudolf> Brillo: E DEPOIS PRESIDENTE
<mirqui> ahaha isso tbm
<mirqui> masisso é crime do colarinho branco
<mirqui> outros artigos
<edenc> Mas o Cunha conseguiu aprovar redução da maioridade
<edenc> então agora tem que ser menor de 16 pra ser crime
<mirqui> sim , crimes ediondos
<edenc> Pode corromper as de 16+ a vontade
<mirqui> não , não é o caso
<Rudolf> e viva as DST
<Rudolf> para diminuir o consumo de recursos
<mirqui> se é emansipado aos 16 só se cometyer crime ediondo
<mirqui> matar , estuprar seguido de morte
<Brillo> Posso ir para a cadeia mas não posso entrar num Motel
<Brillo> tnc
<mirqui> que tem a ver ?
<edenc> ué, o ignore não é persistente entre uma sessão e outra?
<edenc> ah, é o proxy
<edenc> pronto
<edenc> :)
<mirqui> é descutir sexo de anjos
<edenc> Brillo: é a vida que os reacionários querem pros jovens
<edenc> +cadeia -motel
<mirqui> poder ir a motel e ir preso
<mirqui> vc pode transar onde quizer , mas divido que queira ir para cadeia
<Rudolf> edenc: tá ignorando quem?
<edenc> Rudolf: a pessoa que não obtiver resposta, haha
<Rudolf> ufa!
<Rudolf> não sou eu
<Brillo> Nós não podemos nem fazer um mestrado sem terminar a graduação
<Brillo> Quer dizer, o diploma não é válido
<edenc> Brillo: é, pode fazer como ouvinte
<Brillo> Nunca imaginei que Mad Max fosse tão bom
<Brillo> Hahahah
<Rudolf> Brillo: recomenda?
<Brillo> Rudolf, sim
<hggdh> moçada, tudo bem em falar de outras distribuições. Mas agora esta conversa está muito fora do tópico.
<Brillo> Ontem eu assisti um filme chamado "Cashback" só olhando a nota do imdb : 7,3
<Brillo> Me ferrei
<Brillo> hggdh, desculpe-nos
<hggdh> aqui tem sentido falar-se de Linux, e coisas relacionadas. Governo, sexo, religião... não.
<oliverio> aheuaheuahue
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Brillo> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma> olA
<fantasma> BOA   BOA   NOITE A TODOS
<astroo-> ola
<dfgsdfgtgr> s
<wiu> Tenho o Win XP instalado, e dois HD's se eu instalar o Ubuntu em outro HD, o que tenho que fazer para dar Boot nele
<FernandoBasso> wiu, Se o ubuntu é instalado depois do windows, já deveria funcionar automaticamente.
<FernandoBasso> O ubuntu já configura toda parte de reconhecer os sistemas para escolher um durante a inicialização.
<FernandoBasso> Talvez tenha um esquema de master vs slave, mas não se bem daí.
<Saulo> KurtKraut
<Saulo> ta ai?
<KurtKraut> Saulo, sim.
<Saulo> KurtKraut: como faço para esconder meu ip no ubuntu?
<Brillo> Camuflar ?
<Saulo> Brillo
<Saulo> sim
<Saulo> por outro nome
<Saulo> ou numero
<Saulo> no caso daqui do irc.
<Saulo> nao consigo esconder de forma nenhuma.
<FernandoBasso> Pedir um cloak na #freenode?
<KurtKraut> Saulo, E quer esconder por quê?
<wiu> Obrigado pelas respostras, na verdade ainda vou instalar o Ubuntu, e estava com esta dúvida
<Saulo> KurtKraut: não gosto de deixar exposto
 * Saulo (away) off.
<KurtKraut> Saulo, Siga as orientações contidas em https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<KurtKraut> Saulo, Mas é mais fácil você parar de aprontar do que obter o cloak.
<FernandoBasso> Saulo, Você anda aprontando pelas estradas empoeiradas da freenode?
<FernandoBasso> :/
<Brillo> Hahahah
<jeanlandim> kkk
<Pedro_> Hi
<astroo-> ola
<Pedro_> Estou fazendo um trabalho da faculdade e gostaria de saber mais sobre o openstack. Ha algum artigo?
<KurtKraut> Pedro_, No Google tem.
<Brillo> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=openstack+filetype%3Apdf
<KurtKraut> Pedro_, 9 milhões de resultados sobre OpenStack. Faça uma boa leitura.
<Pedro_> Valeu...
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-23
<astroo-> Linux turns 25, is bigger and more professional than ever  http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/08/on-linuxs-25th-anniversary-development-has-gone-corporate/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<uotzap> Galera, eu consigo criptografar uma partição fat/ntfs com luks que seja usável no windows. Por exemplo um pendrive que eu precise usar tanto no linux quanto no windows
<hggdh> provavelmente não. YMMV
<SkNix> boa tarde galera.. alguém aih já usou o powershell no linux? é legal? uq tem de diferente do bash ou shells já existentes no linux?
<nanga> SkNix, A Microsoft abriu o código recentemente... Acho PowerShell interessante em ambiente Windows, em Linux não sei o que dizer
<SkNix> se for legal pode se uma alternativa para criar scripts portáveis, sem precisar recorrer ao cygwin neh
<nanga> SkNix, Quer dizer, até sei: chega a me dar urticárias
<SkNix> rsrsrs.. entendo. tbm já tive urticárias com coisas que começassem com 'ms'.. mas hoje o que resolver um problema está valendo
<SkNix> por exemplo, uso o vs studio code e é excelente para o que eu faço, e é da microsoft... kra editor tá bom demais viu.
<SkNix> uso ele para programar em golang.
<SkNix> para outras coisas eu uso um pouco de vim ou atom.. mas para golang, procurando um editor bom o melhor que achei para ele foi o da microsoft
<uotzap> Boa tarde, pessoal
<uotzap> Tinha o Windows 10 em um notebook da Samsung, e recentemente instalei o  Ubuntu mas como o Win10 usa o modo UEFI e eu usei CSM pra instalação do Ubuntu, mas só consigo usar um ou outro quando alterno o system mode. Alguém tem ideia de como resolver isso sem reinstalar tudo?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<d70> boa noite, alguém tem experiencia instalar impressoras no lubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-24
<blue9> quit
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-25
<pacifier> \join]
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> bom dia
<Elfon> alguem sabe como rodar age II multiplayer com o playonlinux?
<Elfon> ????
<aedigital> O_o
<nanga> Elfon, Nófa. Age of Empires II é véio, heim
<Elfon> nanga: alguns games não saem de moda :)
<nanga> Elfon, Não é mais fácil o sr. rodar tipo um Windows XP numa VM e rodar o bagulho?
<Elfon> nanga: fica muito bugada a resolução
<hggdh> playonlinux é um pacote oficial do Ubuntu?
<nanga> Elfon, Ah...
<Elfon> nanga: rodando no xp a resolução fica bugada...algo como 400 x 600
<Elfon> hggdh: na realidade tô rodando o playonlinux no ROSA...acho que entendi o problema...consegui instalar o Age of Empires II HD....agora o Age 2 The Conquest não instala
<Elfon> no link https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4184 diz que tem um problema no fedora, mas não consigo localizar como resolver
<hggdh> Elfon: pois então estás a usar outra distro? E o que isto tem a ver com Ubuntu?
<Elfon> hggdh: nanga
<Elfon> hggdh: talvez alguém tenha passado por um problema parecido...pq não parece ser da distro não
<Elfon> tem mais relação com wine
<hggdh> então é bem off-topic, não?
<Elfon> pow...nã custa tentar
<hggdh> Elfon: por favor, não.
<Elfon> hggdh: alguma sugestão de canal?
<hggdh> Elfon: não. Se é para ser sob um dos Ubuntu*, use um off-topic
<POwerless> does anyone know how to fix that buggy icons? http://imgur.com/a/4pTym
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de alguma coisa
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a ver que nao precisam :D
<nuno_nunes> fui
<astroo-> ate
<astroo-> e da 1 tempinho na possivel resposta pa
<ivan_on_trac> Comprei um PC Dell Optiplex7040 c Windows 10
<ivan_on_trac> mas nao consigo, instalar ubuntu 16 com dual boot.
<ivan_on_trac> fiz o procedimento como sempre fiz, usando unetbootin e pendriveLinux
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<ivan_on_trac> porem não boot pelo pendrive pra iniciar a instalação
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-26
<Elfon_> alguém conhece algum canal sobre age of empires 2?
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> le o privado
<Elfon_> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Cristiano> Estou usando o Xubuntu 16.04.1, depois de uma atualização não sei por qual motivo no painel o icone do bluetooth duplicou e o da bateria ficou estranho, os icones, alguém poderia me explicar? Segue a imagem http://imgur.com/a/RH2mB
<Guest81006> Estou usando o Xubuntu 16.04.1, depois de uma atualização não sei por qual motivo no painel o icone do bluetooth duplicou e o da bateria ficou estranho, os icones, alguém poderia me explicar? Segue a imagem http://imgur.com/a/RH2mB
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Germe> Oi
<Germe> Necessito de ajuda com o som do ubuntu 16.04
<Germe> instalei recentemente e ele não esta com som
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest34038> pessoal, estou com um problema. Estou com um teclado corsair strafe aqui no meu Linux-mint e a tecla (de barra "/" junto com a interrogação)não  funciona. Já instalei os drivers 'não oficiais' e continuo com o msm problema. Alguma sugestão ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest34038> ok. espero de bouas. :)
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<carlos> alguem pode me ajudar? recebe essa msg quando tento executar o vivaldi
<carlos> carlos@carlos-X450LA:~$ sudo vivaldi
<carlos> [sudo] senha para carlos:
<carlos> Trace/breakpoint trap (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kenowlee> #phpfig
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lucasn> oi boa tarde, alguém ai pode mim dar uma ajuda, tava desistalando uns aplicativos aqui e de repente apareceu 2 icones de configuração, sendo um que é meio estranho vejam http://imgur.com/a/KDw0I
<lucasn> como removo isso ai
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-26
<Feltuz> galera n sei oq acontece toda vez q conecto o hd externo ele é reconhecido normal e tal porem quando vou abrir a pasta ela abre e fecha logo em seguida
<Feltuz> consigo acessar os arquivos de qualquer outra forma, abrindo arquivos por editor de texto, ou terminal etc mas nao consigo abrir a pasta
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Feltuz> galera n sei oq acontece toda vez q conecto o hd externo ele é reconhecido normal e tal porem quando vou abrir a pasta ela abre e fecha logo em seguida
<Feltuz> consigo acessar os arquivos de qualquer outra forma, abrindo arquivos por editor de texto, ou terminal etc mas nao consigo abrir a pasta
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mmarconm> alguem conhece alguem programa para fazer um benchmark na rede wifi e cabeada para ver a velocidade de down e upload, (via terminal)
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mmarconm> eu ja achei obg
<mmarconm> =)
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<mmarconm> sim novo, so desde 2011 :)
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<mmarconm> ja frequento aqui desde 2010 por ae ,, ja fui operador aqui apenas troquei o nick
<astroo-> ok
<mmarconm> mas ja achei minha resposta e ja consegui fazer mas obg a atencao =)
<mmarconm> fui
<astroo-> ate
<astroo-> le o privado
<sistematico> Pessoal, como coloco o tema de som do Fedora 26 no ElementaryOS?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<r4ph4pr> oi
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-21
<paulo> eae
<paulo> blz?
<paulo> hi
<paulo> hello
<paulo> ee
<paulo> ed
<paulo> fed
<Elfon> pessoal, alguem sabe como atualiza o mint 18.3 kde para o 19?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-22
<Elfon> alguém conhece um site com um bom número de fontes?
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-23
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-19
<d70> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<valeyard> boa noite
<d70> alguem entende de udev ? to com um 'loop' , quando executo udevadm monitor, tenho bind / unbind em loop.
<d70> e meus dispositivos usb ficam ativos somente se estiverem conectados durante o boot, depois do boot, apesar de aparecer tanto no lsusb/dmesg , eles não ficam ativos.
<d70> acho que esse "loop" pode estar atrapalhando
<astroo-> da uns 10 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas nao e "facil"
<et09> anyone here? i need to test my app's sending SMS to brazil and would really appreciate some help
<L0Ck3D> hmm
<et09> desperate times L0Ck3D
<elisboa> et09: sorry, I'm not here
<L0Ck3D> :)
<L0Ck3D> calor...
<valeyard> et09: https://dontasktoask.com/
<et09> wish i was here
<L0Ck3D> et09, frio por aí?
<et09> tudo bem, a água está fria
<et09> trabalhando perto da praia esta semana
<L0Ck3D> bom d+
<et09> eu só preciso enviar SMS para alguns números de telefone brasileiros, para verificar a capacidade de entrega. PM se você puder me ajudar
<et09> eu sei que é um pedido estranho :-o
<L0Ck3D> et09, vish, não uso chip
<et09> chip?
<L0Ck3D> parei há mais de 5 anos
<L0Ck3D> chip de celular
<et09> meu portugues nao esta bom
<L0Ck3D> e nem uso celular
<L0Ck3D> huehuehuehue
<L0Ck3D> et09, sem problemas
<L0Ck3D> bem, é um pedido estranho mesmo, talvez alguém te possa ajudar depois
<et09> operadoras brasileiras bloquear SMS internacional então eu tenho que testar um número interno eu comprei
<valeyard> como alguem nao usa chip
<elisboa> me dá meu chip pedroooo
<L0Ck3D> .:16:06:37:. <valeyard> como alguem nao usa chip << Não usando :)
<argusbr> como resolver esse
<argusbr> problema
<argusbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZMRBX6jybJ/
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-20
<valeyard> argusbr: resolveu?
<valeyard> acho que o dpkg_configure -a resolve
<valeyard> algo assim
<m4gn3t0> alguem sabe um canal ou server para troca de conhecimentos na area de pentest ??
<denisbr> m4gn3t0, Desconhelo
<denisbr> desconheço*
<denisbr> m4gn3t0, talvez o ##security
<m4gn3t0> beleza brother
<m4gn3t0> alguem ai que meche cm pentest vem pv
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-22
<figueiredo> Primeira vez no Pidgin, estou tentando aprender, fiz o registro o nickname...
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-25
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-18
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-20
<salommbr> Olá! Gostaria de saber quais são as interfaces de áudio compatível com Linux.
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<hggdh> bom dia
<Celso> :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-21
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-22
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-23
<Celso> Boa tarde!
